# First Time IVF Thread ~ Starting Treatment August/September



## Martha Moo

Hi Ladies

*This thread is for ladies starting their first IVF or ICSI Treatment throughout August and September Only
*
Donna


----------



## Cjr

Hi Donna 
Is there a thread for second attempt in September?

Xx


----------



## Martha Moo

Hi CJR

In the IVF threads there isnt but if you pop on over to the cycle buddies section i am sure you will find a thread for support on the cycle buddies threads 

Donna


----------



## Cjr

Thanks Donna, I'll pop over there to have a look  

Xx


----------



## Macknash76

First post for me......

Well booked my set up appointment for the 24th July so treatment will start when AF arrives in August! Excited but very scared as well. Looking forward to some helpful advice and support. Have been reading threads for a while and everyone on here seems very lovely. Fingers crossed for everyone


----------



## Rainbowb

Hi! Hopefully this will be our month! Me and DH are off to sign consent forms tomorrow, just found out my AMH is low so the consultant has been really great in getting us started with IVF so soon, I'm a bit apprehensive and nervous tbh, we are going for the short protocol so fingers crossed!!!!! Good luck eveyone!


----------



## Sarah36

Hello, I have my nurse appointment next week and have to take norethistone for 10-14 days from day 17 of my cycle the following week so looks like my first scan will be mid Aug and if everything looks ok I start the injections and transfer should be end of August.   loads and loads of luck to everyone going through this xxx


----------



## cuteloveangel

hi peeps, I'm due to start soon too. Got my consent signing on the 2nd aug. going to get my smear test done on thurs so not looking for that!! anyone at birmingham Womens?


----------



## Mrs.M

Hi ladies

I've been lerking and waiting for an August IVF thread! I'll be starting the first week in August when AF arrives (following taking Norethristrone.) I'll be doing Short protocol & have my drugs sat waiting and ready to go! I'm excited/nervous/terrified that it won't work. But actually can't wait to start, have had enough of waiting! Would love some cycle buddies


----------



## cuteloveangel

hi mrs m! looks like we ll be starting around the same time. I'm like you...excited, nervous and scared all at the same time although trying to be very positive!!wat part of uk you from?


----------



## dingle123

Hi all! 

We kick start our first IVF attempt on July 27th. I am headed down on the 25th to collect the nasel spray and repeat some bloods. No idea what to expect so quite nervous. I am doing the long protocol as our clinic favors it.

What is everyone doing to prepare? I have been taking folic acid for a while now and have also cut out alcohol completely. The only thing I can't seem to do at present us kick the caffeine...

My partner and I are based in London  

Lots of baby dust xxxxx


----------



## dingle123

Sarah36 said:


> Hello, I have my nurse appointment next week and have to take norethistone for 10-14 days from day 17 of my cycle the following week so looks like my first scan will be mid Aug and if everything looks ok I start the injections and transfer should be end of August.  loads and loads of luck to everyone going through this xxx


I think our timings will be quite close together so we can compare side effects!


----------



## cuteloveangel

hi there, i think your a little ahead of me in your journey. i ve got my consent signing on 2nd aug and hoping to start on that cycle which should be around 12 aug!! keep us updated as you can tell us what to expect before i go through it all. way was ur waiting list like in london as i heard it can take up to 2yrs


----------



## kazzamc01

Hi ladies xx
Wow!!...its all happening eh?. 
We received our info pack  (including nasal sprays!) last week ....!! It looks like we will be starting on cd 21 of my August period (which will hopefully have me starting sniffing end of August/start September)
I have also been taking folic acid, and have stopped smoking since start of May (well chuffed with that achievement alone!)   lols...not really much of a drinker, but must admit i did have a few red wines when we got our info pack!!   lols
to say we are excited and VERY nervous is an understatment!! 
wishing everyone loads of babydust xx  
Speak soon Karen xxx


----------



## Sarah36

dingle123 said:


> Sarah36 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hello, I have my nurse appointment next week and have to take norethistone for 10-14 days from day 17 of my cycle the following week so looks like my first scan will be mid Aug and if everything looks ok I start the injections and transfer should be end of August.  loads and loads of luck to everyone going through this xxx
> 
> 
> 
> I think our timings will be quite close together so we can compare side effects!
Click to expand...

Hello, sounds a good idea to compare side effects!! I am down to one cup of tea a day and a coffee at the weekend, I have had one glass of wine in last few weeks but will stop alcohol and caffeine completely when treatment starts. Other than that just trying to follow the nutrition advice and eat healthy. I am really trying to stay calm and relaxed and not get too stressed but you can't help thinking about it can you, I think everything will seem very real at the appointment on Thursday!  xxxx


----------



## cuteloveangel

i was thinking about the caffeine thing recently as got me some decaff so i like coffee for the buzz so its not the same   so can i continue drinking it until my treatment starts next month or so i have to get it out of my system starting now? also does tea have caffeine?


----------



## dingle123

cuteloveangel said:


> i was thinking about the caffeine thing recently as got me some decaff so i like coffee for the buzz so its not the same  so can i continue drinking it until my treatment starts next month or so i have to get it out of my system starting now? also does tea have caffeine?


Sadly, tea has the same amount of caffeine as coffee. I'm a total Starbucks junkie and am finding it hard to kick the habit. DP wants me to switch to DC and I'm struggling. In my head....I'm eating well, no wine...I need something!!! However....I have decided to cut out caffeine the day I start sniffing... (eeek)


----------



## dingle123

Sarah36 said:


> dingle123 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sarah36 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hello, I have my nurse appointment next week and have to take norethistone for 10-14 days from day 17 of my cycle the following week so looks like my first scan will be mid Aug and if everything looks ok I start the injections and transfer should be end of August.  loads and loads of luck to everyone going through this xxx
> 
> 
> 
> I think our timings will be quite close together so we can compare side effects!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Hello, sounds a good idea to compare side effects!! I am down to one cup of tea a day and a coffee at the weekend, I have had one glass of wine in last few weeks but will stop alcohol and caffeine completely when treatment starts. Other than that just trying to follow the nutrition advice and eat healthy. I am really trying to stay calm and relaxed and not get too stressed but you can't help thinking about it can you, I think everything will seem very real at the appointment on Thursday!  xxxx
Click to expand...

Lots of luck for Thursday and let us know how you get on!! Wow....a coffee at the weekend....I feel really guilty now :-/


----------



## dingle123

kazzamc01 said:


> I have also been taking folic acid, and have stopped smoking since start of May (well chuffed with that achievement alone!)


Karen,

I am also sniffing!

Huge congrats on the smoking thing - that is fantastic! I don't smoke but I can only imagine its been very hard! I gave up drinking (total wine fiend) and to non drinkers it doesn't seem a big deal but it is!

Looking forward to getting to know you all,
Laura xxx


----------



## Sarah36

Hi Laura, I am the same - I love my wine so that is the hardest part for me,  I have only cut the caffeine down for a couple of weeks but finding some herbal teas I like helps xxx


----------



## Macknash76

De-caff is not the same, don't let them fool ya!! I have been drinking it a while now and got used to it but boy was the Costa I had as a treat on Satruday lovely!

Quick question, has anyone been having acupuncture?! My sister had it for her IUI treatment and I guess it may help with IVF.......I am worried enough about the self injecting let alone someone sticking a whole load of other needles in me but am prepared to give it a go. 

I am waiting on the call from the drug company to deliver my stash was told by clinic that it would be before my set up appointment on the 24th but nothing yet. How quickly do they arrive once they have contacted you?

Anyone else at the Wessex at the Freya Centre?


----------



## dingle123

I post a lot on the egg sharing section and the ladies there having IVF all rave about acupuncture so I will deffo be giving it a go!


----------



## LadyHarrop

Hi Ladies
I'm going through my 1st IVF cycle in August too, Aunt F due around 20th of July. 
I keep swaying between excitement   and nervousness   ! Its all happened so quickly - I imagined it would take ages to sort out, but no here in Leeds, its just taken a month. 

Although not yet had my drugs package delivered yet - will have to give them a call now to check on that! 

I studied Acupuncture at uni, and although not using it now for fertility, I wanted to reassure that the needles are so fine that you hardly feel them (although some puncture sites are more sensitive than others!)

I've not cut out caffine or alcohol completely yet. I will as soon as cycle starts, but don't want to add to pressures on me at this stage.


----------



## LadyHarrop

PS - Keeping fingers, toes and eyes (!) crossed for us all x x


----------



## littlebean

Hi girls. Would love to join you. Me and my husband have been trying to conceive for over 2 years. I fell pregnant last August but it was sadly ectopic and I had one of my tubes removed. Since then we have been trying naturally. After further tests, it seems that I have a low egg count though my husbands sperm are fine. So we are on the IVF route! I don't know how you ladies feel but I never thought it would happen to me!  Really positive and excited now though. I am on day 4 of DR and hopefully EC and ET should be in August.

For anyone worrying about the injections, don't. It took me about 10 minutes, needle in hand to jab it in. Finally I did it and it was completely painless. You really do need to jab it though.

Also, I have been doing acupuncture for a few weeks now. Hard to say if it is doing anything. It is relaxing which is always good I guess. The needles are mostly painless, the odd one hurts a little but nothing to worry about.

Will look forward to sharing the journey with you all. x


----------



## Sarah36

Hi Littlebean,

You are A bit further on in your journey. 
I know what you mean, when I came off the pill 2 years ago I didn't dream I would not have periods for 15 months and end up being referred for IVF. I knew it would never be plain sailing due to my history but didn't think it would come to this. I had acupuncture for a few months last year and have just booked in with a new lady who sounds lovely. Positive thinking all the way now for all of us!!

Xxxx


----------



## littlebean

Thanks Sarah. I was following the June /July post but everyone was so much further on than me and i really wanted people to be at similar stages so I could relate.

When do you start DR?

x


----------



## cuteloveangel

ladyharrop,  

you ll be starting the exact same time as me. I'm sure 21st july and it ur on a 28/30 day cycle we should be starting injection around 12-15th aug!!! so fingers crossed we ll both be celebrating a bfp together too


----------



## Sarah36

littlebean said:


> Thanks Sarah. I was following the June /July post but everyone was so much further on than me and i really wanted people to be at similar stages so I could relate.
> 
> When do you start DR?
> 
> x


Hello, I go to the clinic this Thursday and then on day 17 which is next week I take norethistone for 10-14 days, then have a scan and if all goes to plan I start injecting then. Other ladies seem to be starting at the beginning of their cycle though? I am really trying to stay calm about it all, not sure if I will feel like that once I am pumped with hormones!! Xx


----------



## deb1234

I am starting IVF soon. We have the form signing on the 4th August and am hoping to start properly fairly quickly. Am excited and scared. Really pleased to find this thread for some support from people who know what we are each going through. Good luck all.


----------



## KathyN

Hi ladies,
Any more room for another newbie? I posted in the cycle buddies forum yesterday but didn't see this one until today!!
This is my first cycle of IVF - I have got an open day session on the 7th August then 1st consultation on the 18th August. I am sooooo excited   
A bit about me:
Me 35 hubby 37
Married for 4 years been with hubby for 16 years in total
Started seriously ttc in 2008
Fell pregnant in 2009 mmc at 11 weeks :-(
Actively ttc since 2009
Fibroids diagnosed in 2010
Fertility tests since 2010 (HSG, LH, FSH, Clomid 100mg, Laparoscopy, Hysteroscopy, CD21 bloods)
Endometreosis diagnosed in 2012
High FSH (13)

I just feel like I can close a chapter of my life and a new one is starting! I have been having refelxology for the last 4 months which has really helped me in terms of relaxation. 

I have so many questions - dont know where to start... is anyone going to Bourn Hall, Cambridge?

Good luck to all of us starting our treatment!!
Kathy xx


----------



## sophie150

Hello everyone! 
Can I join?
I had joined the IVF starting in July (was meant to start two days ago on the flare protocol) but had a call from the consultant sunday morning to say that I had more follicles than expected on a pre cycle scan (there were eight  - she said she had expected only 2/3  - I have amh of 1.44) so she wants me to go on long protocol instead. 

So, now not starting until 3 August. worked out this morning that the date of embryo transfer could be the day of my friend's wedding where I am supposed to be bridesmaid! will have to see how it works out...

still, I should be really pleased re the number of follicles - shows that those of with low amh are not predictable and to not give up hope! shame they didn't do the scan before!


----------



## LadyHarrop

cuteloveangel said:


> ladyharrop,
> 
> you ll be starting the exact same time as me. I'm sure 21st july and it ur on a 28/30 day cycle we should be starting injection around 12-15th aug!!! so fingers crossed we ll both be celebrating a bfp together too


Hi CuteLA - I really hope you're right    Although I know IVF is not a sure thing, and I'm trying not to pin all my hopes on to this first cycle, I've just found myself looking at baby names on internet during a quiet period at work...not a good sign.

How's everyone else coping walking the tight rope between a positive attitude and thinking this is a done deal


----------



## LadyHarrop

sophie150 said:


> I had joined the IVF starting in July (was meant to start two days ago on the flare protocol) but had a call from the consultant sunday morning to say that I had more follicles than expected on a pre cycle scan (there were eight - she said she had expected only 2/3 - I have amh of 1.44) so she wants me to go on long protocol instead.
> 
> So, now not starting until 3 August. worked out this morning that the date of embryo transfer could be the day of my friend's wedding where I am supposed to be bridesmaid! will have to see how it works out...
> 
> still, I should be really pleased re the number of follicles - shows that those of with low amh are not predictable and to not give up hope! shame they didn't do the scan before!


Hi Sophie - Is this a stupid question, I did pay attention during consultations (honest!) but should I be expecting any mood swings / hot flushes etc early on in treatment? I'd be interested to hear how you found the first few weeks of treatment before they decided to delay?

Also I hope the bride to be the understanding type!


----------



## sophie150

Hi LadyHarrop - I didn't get that far unfortunately. 

on the short protocol you start on day one of your period which was monday  -so I was all geared up to go in for an appointment on monday, get the drugs and get cracking, but then the phone call from the consultant the day before stopped that. 

so I'm as in the dark as you are as I was never meant to be taking the suppressing drugs (you don't on the short protocol). the last drug (progesterone?) to make your womb lining thick makes you constipated, but that's all I can remember from my consultation! 

the guys on the july thread might be able to help you out?


----------



## cuteloveangel

looks like were all going to be at the thick of together!!! real hoping for everyone to get bfp!!!good luck everyone!!


----------



## dingle123

Morning ladies - hope everyone is well!

Just wanted to see what everyone was doing to prepare beforehand and during treatment.

I'm taking folic acid, not drinking and have started on the decaf coffee <manic scream> however as my start date gets closer (27th July) I am now contemplating acupuncture (but how any sessions) and also...I see tons of ladies posting on the boards about eating brazil nuts and drinking protein shakes.....

Anyone else contemplating all this?!

Laura xxx


----------



## Macknash76

Sophie150, thank goodness you put that thread on. I am obviously on the short protocol (but that is not what clinic called it) and I kept reading about the sniffing drugs thinking 'why have I not been given this when I am due to start!!!' but you have alleviated my fears. Thank you. I guess with low AMH (Mine is low too at 2) you are on the short protocol. Phew......and so the rollercoaster continues on its merry way.....


----------



## S4r4h2k

Hi everyone,

I have posted on another page as I didn't realise there were such specific ones.

My husband (40) and I (3 first saw the consultant in January, have since had HyCosy, AMH (with a low result) swabs, bloods, etc and went this week to pick up our prescription and *bag of goodies* we are now just waiting to start the treatment (day 21 should be around 11 August). 

Very much felt like the CRM was in a bit of a rush to get us out of there so will be good to speak to people who a) know what we are going through and b) actually take the time to care. We have some wonderfully supportive friends, but think it would really help to speak to people who know how we feel!! 

Take care

Sarah xxxx


----------



## Daffodilly

Hi Ladies,

Can i join you too? I'm trying IVF for the 1st time and should starting injections around 13th August. I've also got low AMH so will be on short protocol. It would be great to have people to share this with!
xx


----------



## Vic-n-Ste

Hi all, 

Could i also join you all on here to share my journey with you as you can with me!

Iv had my first consultation and will be starting my injections around the 4th Aug, this is my first for of IVF we are actually having the ICSI procedure, I am so so excited and nervous all at the same time!!!
I have to ring up on Fri for arrangement of my meds to be delivered at some point next week and then they told me to go back to the clinic to learn how to inject myself, ooouuuccchhhhh hhaha, I am on the long protocol and they are starting me fro CD1 of my cycle!! eeekkkkkk....

Im looking forward to speaking to you all about everything and I'm so glad i have all of you to share this amazing journey with!  

GOOD LUCK everyone!

S4r4h2k - ooo have you picked up your goodies already!!! have they showed you how to inject yet?

Could i also ask, whats the difference between the short and long protocol?? My doc told me they have put me on the long protocol as I'm having it done on the NHS and that what they fund for??


----------



## deb1234

Glad you asked about short and long protocol as I've been wondering about that. So very pleased to have some buddies to share this all with!


----------



## trying2011

HI Ladies,

So glad to see this. Thank you for setting it up. Makes it much easier to join with people who are going through the same thing.  Please can I join?

Im doing long protocol IVF. Ive had a few IUIs before. I have PCOS and DH has male factor. We are doing IVF (ICSI ? yet to be confirmed).

I've started talking Primulut twice a day and am on Metformin 3 times a day.

Ive had a ovarian drilling over Christmas last year. No improvement. 2 failed IUIs. 2 abandoned IUIs.

Im at risk of OHSS and praying and hoping it doesn't happen. AMH is high. Not sure what to make of that.

I'm going in for an endometrial biopsy next week. NOT NICE!

I've had a 3D SIS and dummy embryo transfer already. Waiting to start super fact this Sunday.

Trying to keep calm and not be anxious or sad.  Also doing acupuncture with a really nice guy who is a specialist in fertility.

I've also heard that AGRC advise their women to drink 1 litre of milk during injections along with 2-3 litres of water to help produce good quality eggs and to try and prevent OHHS. As this stage I'll try anything.  

Am also taking vitabiotics conception (been told its not the best one to take - never mind!) , solgar folic acid coming in the post. 

Good luck ladies.


----------



## trying2011

Macknash76 said:


> De-caff is not the same, don't let them fool ya!! I have been drinking it a while now and got used to it but boy was the Costa I had as a treat on Satruday lovely!
> 
> Quick question, has anyone been having acupuncture?! My sister had it for her IUI treatment and I guess it may help with IVF.......I am worried enough about the self injecting let alone someone sticking a whole load of other needles in me but am prepared to give it a go.
> 
> I am waiting on the call from the drug company to deliver my stash was told by clinic that it would be before my set up appointment on the 24th but nothing yet. How quickly do they arrive once they have contacted you?
> 
> Anyone else at the Wessex at the Freya Centre?


Hi - I just wanted to reply to your acupuncture question - I've started having it. Studies (depending on which one you look at) say it helps by 42% (before egg collection) and 65% (according to a guardian.co.uk article) after embryo transfer.

It was for this reason and that zoo many people have mentioned it to me that I have started to try it. It is very relaxing. You won't notice the needles. My acunpunturist in London specialises in fertility and he knows so much. He knows what each bit of medication/injection is for, gives me advise from other clinics and has given me a list of vitamins and things to take. He also has said he will be flexible around my treatment cycle and that i should see hiim before egg collection and after embryo transfer - which Im planning to do if all things go well. If nothing else it will relax you.

The other thing he mentioned was to keep my body warm. Use a hairdryer everyday on my back and front (where your uterus and ovaries are) to get the blood flowing in the area. Sounds nuts but do it! He also has me drinking ginger tea every morning. Now that I type all this it sounds like a lot but its not really. You can use a hot water bottle instead. You must not put any heat in the area after embryo transfer. Makes sense to get the blood flowing to the area. HOpe this is helpful. He is very informative so I thought I'd pass on what I have learnt.


----------



## trying2011

LadyHarrop said:


> sophie150 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I had joined the IVF starting in July (was meant to start two days ago on the flare protocol) but had a call from the consultant sunday morning to say that I had more follicles than expected on a pre cycle scan (there were eight - she said she had expected only 2/3 - I have amh of 1.44) so she wants me to go on long protocol instead.
> 
> So, now not starting until 3 August. worked out this morning that the date of embryo transfer could be the day of my friend's wedding where I am supposed to be bridesmaid! will have to see how it works out...
> 
> still, I should be really pleased re the number of follicles - shows that those of with low amh are not predictable and to not give up hope! shame they didn't do the scan before!
> 
> 
> 
> Hi Sophie - Is this a stupid question, I did pay attention during consultations (honest!) but should I be expecting any mood swings / hot flushes etc early on in treatment? I'd be interested to hear how you found the first few weeks of treatment before they decided to delay?
> 
> Also I hope the bride to be the understanding type!
Click to expand...

Hello! Yes to the mood swings - you can feel bit low and anxious but remind yourself it is only the injections. I haven't had hot flushes - am only on metformin and primoulut(nethrononse - or however you spell it). My spray starts on ..this sunday. Make sure you drink loads of water.....


----------



## trying2011

Just wanted to add something else....Re: Meds.

Mine are costing £1660.

Before I went through the clinic I decided to shop around and check the price at ASDA which is supposed to do it at cost. Even my local pharmacist told me to go to ASDA instead of him. 

So this is what I did. Went down in person. Never been to ASDA before. Got a quote for £1200 (plug £60 from the clinic to 'teach me how to use the injections' and £40 for the injections as Asda don't do them). A great saving. However I decided to go back and got another quote this time for the same drugs £1895.

What ?? I thought. Next I decided to call back again and speak to a resident pharmacist and the quote this time came to £1568. 

Be careful. Don't make assumptions as you'll get a different price every time and no explanation. We decided to just go with the clinic and everything is being delivered on Saturday (hopefully ).

Just wanted to mention it as its important. Even if ASDA write things down they won't honour the price or acknowledge reasons for differences.


----------



## Vic-n-Ste

Morning!!! I just thought i would let you know that I'm going to ring my clinic in a min and arrange delivery of my drugs,   I'm sooo excited about it!!!! Lol....

trying2011....hi hun, thanks for the pm ( i have replied ) when did you start your drugs and when are you likely to have the ec? good luck with everything, are you the same as me, can't wait to get for drugs delivered!  

deb1234.....hey hun, yeah it confuses me (short & long) whats the difference? which one are you having hun? and when are you likely to start etc...

Is lovely to have you all to talk to and share my excitement with!


----------



## Macknash76

Thanks Trying2011, I am going to book my first Acupunture for next week after my set up appointment (24th). Think I am more scared about the acupuncture at the moment! ha ha hurdles everywhere I look. 

Still no news about the drug delivery (feel like an addict as keep talking about them!) am going to call the clinic tomorrow if no news today as was told they would arrive before the set up appointment. 

Good luck and baby dust to you all xxx


----------



## trying2011

HI Vic-n-stev and Macnash ( Sorry I can't see the names properly now I'm in the reply window).

I am on Long protocol.

Ive started Primulout (Nethrosone - wrong spelling). And I take Metformin 3 times a day. I have problems with it but I have to take it.

MY nose spray superfact(prob wrong spelling again) starts this sunday. 4 times a day.

My clinic arranged for my drugs (the nurse was a bit rude - but you get that with some) - we are private. Delivery of my whopper bundle (I'm on 12 different things throughout) is going to arrive on Saturday morning (hopefully). I get needles and sharp box thrown in for 'free' - at £1660 id expect so too!

Im beginning to think having all this stuff might make me feel more involved in the process and actively involved rather than just taking the pills. I'm on a lot of stuff but it is just my clinics protocol. seems like a lot to me but i wouldn't ask for anything to be taken out - just in case...!

My acupuncture guy works in North London and the in the City (area of london). He is excellent. I don't know if i mentioned this before but he suggested Solgar, biocare and something else as good brands with high quality vitamins.  

Its great to have you all to share this time with. THANK YOU!!



Ask me questions - happy to chat.


----------



## trying2011

So last night my husband came home (he works long hours).

And I opened a letter from the clinic only to find out that they were charging us for ICSI and assisted hatching and blasto transfer - nothing that I had agreed to or we thought was even needed yet (especially ICSI).

I reckon my pills might be kicking in as I started a whole diatribe for 5 mins about the poor admin and advantage taking of by the clinic....for my husband to say * i think you should just calm down and forget it.....for now*   . It is probably just a mistake or preemptive on their part - but they should really have discussed it.

I haven't even started the injections yet. Watch this space for a short tempered nutter on the loose in London!!! LOLOLOLOL


----------



## trying2011

Macknash76 said:


> Thanks Trying2011, I am going to book my first Acupunture for next week after my set up appointment (24th). Think I am more scared about the acupuncture at the moment! ha ha hurdles everywhere I look.
> 
> Still no news about the drug delivery (feel like an addict as keep talking about them!) am going to call the clinic tomorrow if no news today as was told they would arrive before the set up appointment.
> 
> Good luck and baby dust to you all xxx


Make sure you feel happy and relaxed with them. They should tell you a lot about the IVF process and the drugs you are on etc. Mine also varies the points of the pin session after session and uses a heat lamp.

Ive just ordered a heat wheat bag (for the microwave) to keep myself warm. Hot water bottles are a bit unnerving. If you have any questions let me know - ill find out from mine.


----------



## S4r4h2k

Hi Vic n Steve, yes we picked them up on Monday  not started taking them yet tho if my cycle is on time this month then should be starting Buseralin on the 11th August .... and they gave me an autoinject ... so I have practiced with that some water and a tissue, not sure how I will cope when it comes to myself tho   

I am also not sure what the long or short protocol is?? 

Hope everyone else is well?? So glad that I have found this site so will actually have people to share the experience  

Sarah 

xxx


----------



## Vic-n-Ste

S4r4h2k.... iv just had a call and my drugs get delivered next Wed (25th July)!!!! and then i have to go back to the clinic the following Wed (1st Aug) for injection training!! I am so so excited now!! eekkkkkkkk.... also my mum has gone to mine today to wait in for a maintenance man as he is fixing our blinds and she said the post has come and she thinks there is a letter there from the clinic which will be our protocol/schedule!!   .... I should be starting the injections around the 4th Aug, so we are a quite near one another which is nice! 


xxx


----------



## cuteloveangel

Lorna_H said:


> Hi Ladies,
> 
> Can i join you too? I'm trying IVF for the 1st time and should starting injections around 13th August. I've also got low AMH so will be on short protocol. It would be great to have people to share this with!
> xx


hi lorna, I'm starting on the 12th august so around about the same time and its going to mr first too. its good that your on the short protocol, at least u get to find out quicker. I'm on the long protocol. have u got your meds yet? have u done anything to prepare, I'm just taking folic acid and trying to drink decaff but i like coffee for the energy boost so not a big fan, going to do it properly when i start injecting me thinks!!! wheres a bouts u doing ur treatment?

h


----------



## S4r4h2k

YAY Vic n Ste, 

It is all coming together now!! I am excited for you too  you will have to let me know when you get the schedule, it will be really nice if you are around the same week as me ( and anyone else on here  I already feel much happier than I did before I found this site, and the help, support and advice I have had so far has really lifted my spirits!!! 

Hi Lorna, looks like we not only have the low AMH in common but are due to start our injections around the same week too  

Hi cuteloveangel, you too  sorry to ask such a daft question, I should know but I don't, how do you know if you are on short or long protocol as for coffee, I love a proper coffee in the morning have read differing views on whether or not should give it up during treatment and was under the illusion that as long as you only had one cup a day, no tea or any other caffeine drinks it would be fine? I am not looking forward to stopping that, decaff just doesn't cut it  

S
xxxxxxxxxx


----------



## cuteloveangel

S4r4h2k said:


> YAY Vic n Ste,
> 
> It is all coming together now!! I am excited for you too  you will have to let me know when you get the schedule, it will be really nice if you are around the same week as me ( and anyone else on here  I already feel much happier than I did before I found this site, and the help, support and advice I have had so far has really lifted my spirits!!!
> 
> Hi Lorna, looks like we not only have the low AMH in common but are due to start our injections around the same week too
> 
> Hi cuteloveangel, you too  sorry to ask such a daft question, I should know but I don't, how do you know if you are on short or long protocol as for coffee, I love a proper coffee in the morning have read differing views on whether or not should give it up during treatment and was under the illusion that as long as you only had one cup a day, no tea or any other caffeine drinks it would be fine? I am not looking forward to stopping that, decaff just doesn't cut it
> 
> S
> xxxxxxxxxx


hi sarah, 
when are you due to start injecting? i know because they told me that if i have a regualar cycle then they put you on a long protocol whereas if ur irregular or have ovulating problems, thats when you go a short protocol. so you can work it our yourself before ur app date but if your not sure then they'll tell you on your next app anyway.

i read up on the coffee thing too but i don't really want to risk anything so its work giving up for a bit, i prob still have decaff though and pretend that i get a boost...lol x


----------



## Macknash76

Now I am confused.........my clinic have given me the detail for 'Antogonist Cycle' which means a scan day 1-3 of cycle and then I start injecting on day three of my next cycle, which should be around 6th August and then day 8/9 they scan to see how follies are doing and then EC between day 10/14. I have short regular cycles and ovulate but have low AMH. Good job I have my set up app next Tuesday so I can work it all out in my head. 

To be fair I have probably read the 'flowchart' of treatment all wrong.......

I too am glad I found this site, so nice being in contact with people who are going through the same thing. Friends and family try to understand but they don't really bless them. 

xx


----------



## S4r4h2k

Hi cuteloveangel,

Yes I think I will follow your example and give it up myself, better to be on the safe side. I think it should be on the 11th of August, provided my cycle starts on time, I am pretty regular and although I have a low AMH I am not having any ovulating problems, that I am aware of anyway. My next appointment should be my baseline scan, all being well!! So we will be starting the same week I think.  we can support each other through our coffee withdrawals  and maybe replace the caffeine boost with a boost bar instead 

S
xx


----------



## cuteloveangel

Macknash76 said:


> Now I am confused.........my clinic have given me the detail for 'Antogonist Cycle' which means a scan day 1-3 of cycle and then I start injecting on day three of my next cycle, which should be around 6th August and then day 8/9 they scan to see how follies are doing and then EC between day 10/14. I have short regular cycles and ovulate but have low AMH. Good job I have my set up app next Tuesday so I can work it all out in my head.
> 
> To be fair I have probably read the 'flowchart' of treatment all wrong.......
> 
> I too am glad I found this site, so nice being in contact with people who are going through the same thing. Friends and family try to understand but they don't really bless them.
> 
> xx


its look like your on the short protocol, at least you get less of a wait..let me what the injections are like cause i just had a blood test today and that killed so I'm hoping its not as bad as that.


----------



## cuteloveangel

S4r4h2k said:


> Hi cuteloveangel,
> 
> Yes I think I will follow your example and give it up myself, better to be on the safe side. I think it should be on the 11th of August, provided my cycle starts on time, I am pretty regular and although I have a low AMH I am not having any ovulating problems, that I am aware of anyway. My next appointment should be my baseline scan, all being well!! So we will be starting the same week I think.  we can support each other through our coffee withdrawals and maybe replace the caffeine boost with a boost bar instead
> 
> S
> xx


 so we should be starting the same time then, wohooo!!! we can talk about all our symptoms together, but i have nt got any of meds yet or anything, my next app is on the 2nd aug so I'm hoping there going to sort everything out then as they said i should be able to start on my next cycle but they told me call on the 1st day of my cycle and start on the 21st day. is yours the same? I'm due on sunday and I'm like clockwork so will give they a call on monday to let them know. are you paying private or nhs?


----------



## S4r4h2k

Yes  woohoo indeed!! We can talk about everything  

We only picked them up on Monday, our first appointment was way back in February ... so are just glad to finally be starting. Yes I have to ring them on the first day and then start Buserelin on day 21, I'm due on Saturday and am usually pretty regular, looks like we will both be ringing them on Monday and we really will be starting within days of each other  We are on the NHS, because of my age we had to do it now as the PCT wont fund it once I get to 29  What about you? 

Sarah xxx


----------



## cuteloveangel

really, i thought it was up until 40. so would this still be your first child? yea I'm nhs too as its my first time too. we have a male factor problem so we are doing icsi which is kinda good cause the success rates are higher and I'm kinda glad its male factor and not female as I'm the one who has to carry to baby so just need his swimmers to work now. really really really hoping its bfp at then end cause it ll make all this worth it as 6 weeks of drugs and injections and the dreaded 2ww its going to be hard and we only get 1 go with my pct in bham but if you have spare eggs to freeze then they let you do it again with the frozen and that included with your free cycle so hopping i at least have spare. where bouts ur pct, do you get more than 1 go?


----------



## S4r4h2k

No it's 39, it will not be my first child, I have a daughter who is 17 and my husband has two children with his ex. We have unexplained infertility and if it wasn't for the age restriction we would keep waiting for nature to do its thing but, as I only have a short time left before I no longer meet the 'criteria' so am grabbing my one shot at IVF on the NHS. Hoping and praying that I produce healthy viable eggs and I don't want to be greedy but enough to freeze at least one so if the first round isn't successful then can try again as they will cover two more attempts with frozen embryos on the NHS. 

Yes after trying for so long, and all the waiting to see consultants,  the tests, and as you said the 6 weeks of injections, scans collection then transfer, and the dreaded two week wait ... would be amazing to have a bfp.. am sure with lots of positive thoughts, bubbles, baby dust, rest and no stress we will all have some good news!!! 

xxx


----------



## trying2011

Macknash76 said:


> Thanks Trying2011, I am going to book my first Acupunture for next week after my set up appointment (24th). Think I am more scared about the acupuncture at the moment! ha ha hurdles everywhere I look.
> 
> Still no news about the drug delivery (feel like an addict as keep talking about them!) am going to call the clinic tomorrow if no news today as was told they would arrive before the set up appointment.
> 
> Good luck and baby dust to you all xxx


Let me know how you find it - exciting stuff - relax and enjoy it!


----------



## trying2011

HI Ladies -  where eis everyone doing their IVF?

anyone in london?


----------



## deb1234

I am doing mine at care - Nottingham. With satellite at Peterborough. Anyone else there or had experience of there?


----------



## Macknash76

Will do Trying2011, all these new experiences who'd have thunk it!

I'm in Southampton at the Wessex, so far everyone has seemed lovely there. 

Xx


----------



## Sarah36

dingle123 said:


> Sarah36 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> dingle123 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sarah36 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hello, I have my nurse appointment next week and have to take norethistone for 10-14 days from day 17 of my cycle the following week so looks like my first scan will be mid Aug and if everything looks ok I start the injections and transfer should be end of August.  loads and loads of luck to everyone going through this xxx
> 
> 
> 
> I think our timings will be quite close together so we can compare side effects!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Hello, sounds a good idea to compare side effects!! I am down to one cup of tea a day and a coffee at the
> weekend, I have had one glass of wine in last few weeks but will stop alcohol and caffeine completely when treatment starts. Other than that just trying to follow the nutrition advice and eat healthy. I am really trying to stay calm and relaxed and not get too stressed but you can't help thinking about it can you, I think everything will seem very real at the appointment on Thursday!  xxxx
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Lots of luck for Thursday and let us know how you get on!! Wow....a coffee at the weekend....I feel really guilty now :-/
> 
> Hello, I had my appointment yesterday and have baseline scan booked in for 14th Aug and start norethisterone next week. If all goes ok at scan I then start Suprecur and Menopur. The nurse showed me how to inject etc and my drugs should come next week
> 
> I asked re milk as so many people said to drink a glass a day and my nutritionist had advised against dairy. They said it's fine to drink milk and if I want a glass of wine or a tea/ coffee to have one. I will cut out completely when I start the drugs but did enjoy a nice glass last night whilst trying to process all the information!
> 
> Feel totally ready to start now, acupunctures booked, eating healthily with occasional treat and will do light exercise as recommended.
> 
> To all the ladies starting soon loads and loads of luck,  xxx
> 
> Good news is they said I can test 11 days after transfer which is better than 2 weeks!
Click to expand...


----------



## Macknash76

Drugs being delivered tomorrow morning...................all seems too real now

xx


----------



## S4r4h2k

Hi trying.. I am doing mine in Coventry, 

Macknash  I've mine sitting in the lounge, now just counting down till I can start them ...

How is everyone today? All good I hope.

xxx


----------



## Daffodilly

That's good there seems to be a few of us starting around the same time.

cuteloveangel - I'm at Care in Manchester. They told me yesterday that I should be getting the call about getting my drugs delivered soon - yay! Where are you?

Like others of here I only have this one go of NHS funded so am doing everything I have read about! Probably going waaaaay overboard though! I've been on pregnancre conception for months. I stopped alchohol a while ago but will have a couple of shandy's a week if I'm going out. I've found this the hardest thing as we always meet friends in the pub. My best friend gave birth a month ago and she's drinking more than me! I cut out caffiene (apart from chocolate!) about 2 months ago. I did it quite slowly though and it took me a while to give up my morning cuppa!I've recently starting eating brazil nuts (which I hate) and I try and drink a glass of pineaplpe juice and a glass of milk everyday. Though I hear mixed messeges about milk so I don't know whether to carry on or not. I've just emailed a few places as I thought I'd give acupuncture a go too.

S4r4h2K - I've been using chocolate as a replacement for caffiene and wine - boost bars are amazing!

I've really nervy about the injections - how's everyone else with this? Any tips?
xxx


----------



## Macknash76

Jeez look at you lot all getting a go on the NHS, we have no such luck we have had to go Private due to my age and length of time trying. 

Right off to book acupuncture for next week........

Have a good day ladies xxxx


----------



## Vic-n-Ste

Morning ladies, 
Hope you are all well!!

Lorna... I am also having my treatment at CARE Manchester!! Might see you there hun! haha   they all seem great don't they! Its all so exciting!

Well my drugs are being delivered tomorrow morning, eeeekkkkkk its all real now can't wait to get started on it!! I received my protocol yesterday and instead of me starting on CD1 like they first said i am now starting on CD21 which is a week on Sat (Sat 28th!) I'm nervous, excited and emotional all at the same time!

I hope and   it works for all of us on here!
xx


----------



## S4r4h2k

Hi Lorna, 
Good news indeed that we will all be able to go through this together and share our experiences, give each other support and advice  I am also drinking pineapple juice, always have drunk lots of water, the coffee things is hard cos I am used to at least two large very strong black coffees a day, plus a double chocha  so am now on the green t, I can't drink milk have never liked it struggle to cope with it in cereal but am doing my best. Like a glass of wine myself, however, a glass of wine will now become a spritzer if I am lucky!!  I love boost bars, trouble is they are so very moreish lol I too am not looking forward to the injections, but the autoinject (I assume we all get one??) should make it much easier, I've not started mine yet but practiced lots with water and a tissue and just keep telling myself, for the greater good!!! 

Macknash, that is why we are doing it now before I get to 39 as we wont get funding then.

Morning vic n ste, woo looks likie by next week we will all have our drugs and be waiting to start taking them  I know exactly how you feel, I am so nervous, excited and very very emotional, my friend gave me a natal hypnotherapy cd which will hopefully help me relax and de-stress 

Right back at you with the   but lots of    and 

xxx


----------



## LadyHarrop

Well, my box of drugs just arrived...Jeez! Am I really going to get through all of them?!?!    

My clinic in Leeds like to give you a general overview, and then keep it simple by telling you what you need to do next. So was suprised by just how much stuff there is (Am I weird to be more worried about all the pessary type drugs in the box than the injections?  ) 

So I'm all set to start on Day1 with a prostap injection, due any day now - I've never been so keen to see AuntF!!! Where is she? Fingers crossed it'll be the last time she visits for a while


----------



## S4r4h2k

Hi LadyHarrop,

Wow  all of them already? My clinic have only given me the prescription for the Buserelin, although we are funded by the NHS we still have to pay for our drugs, they said they will give me the next prescription at the next appointment. Our clinic have told us what will happen when, dependant on when AuntyF visits (- which should be tomorrow). I then have to wait till day 21 ... Fingers crossed you see her very soon and for the last time for a while!!    

xxx


----------



## LadyHarrop

Hi Sarah - isn't it strange how different regions do things so differently When you say you have to pay for your drugs, do you have to pay the prescription charges or full cost? 
Judging by my box of tricks, they're going to have to write you a hell of alot of prescriptions (the NHS would save £££ in nursing time alone if they gave everyone everything up front!)


----------



## S4r4h2k

Hi LadyHarrop,

It is indeed, although I am not surprised in the slightest. We have to pay the prescription charges, there is no way we could afford the full cost. I think  depending on what protocol you are on has a lot to do with the drugs you get? I don't start taking mine till day 21, roughly the 11/8 and they anticipate the next lot of injections the menopur will be about the 27/8, then a final injection (all things going according to plan   ) collection around the 10/9 and transfer roughly 17/9. They could save an awful lot of money indeed!!!

xxx


----------



## trying2011

Macknash76 said:


> Drugs being delivered tomorrow morning...................all seems too real now
> 
> xx


Me too - mine being delivered tomorrow morning too! yet!


----------



## trying2011

Ladies, could someone please tell me .....whats the pineapple juice good for? thanks.


----------



## Vic-n-Ste

trying2011..... how exciting is it hun!!! oh my goddddddd hahahahaha, my drugs are being delivered between 8am and 1pm tomorrow morn! and i have to go back to the clinic on Wed to get the injection teach done and then i start injecting a week tomorrow!   i can't believe how quickly it has come round!!! EXCITED   

LadyHarrop.... hahaha, are there loads and loads of drugs in the box! oh i can't wait to see whats inside mine! good luck with it all hun, when do you cart d/r?

S4r4h2k... ooooooooo its very very exciting!!! iv been getting a bit bity with people (part of the nerves) i need to relax a bit before i start it all, I'm just so lucky that i have a supportive fiancé by my side, its the needles I'm nervous about really everything else i will be fine with!

Hope you all have a lovely weekend!!


----------



## Daffodilly

trying 2011 - It's only 'not from concentrate' pineapple juice. It's got  selenium....something that helps with the implantation apparently.

vic-n- Ste - who's your consultant? I'm with ken Dowell and I really like him. Completely trust him.

S4r4h2k - I've heard about these relaxation tapes - let us know if it's any good?

Anyone else feel they are just wishing the weeks away at the moment - it feels like forever until I get started!!

xx


----------



## Vic-n-Ste

Lorna H... my consultant is Mr RH Patel, he is so so lovely i completely trust him too! Its a lovely place isn't it! 

Yeah i feel the same as you i am wishing the days away until i get started, thats to be expected though I'm sure!

Have a good weekend all xx


----------



## deb1234

I have split feelings as I am a teacher. Can't wait til my appointment but don't want to wish my holiday away either. Does anyone know what the egg collection is likely to be like? I don't like the idea of not being aware of what I am doing with the sedation. It's not the possible pain I'm worried about, it's the not being in control and saying something I may regret.


----------



## deb1234

Thinking about it that's probably the least of my worries and I am being silly but these things do go through your head don't they


----------



## cuteloveangel

I'm at birminham womens... anyone else there?


----------



## Sarah36

Hello Everyone,

I am having my drugs delivered on Tuesday - all seems so real now but pretty exciting too.
Quick question - my clinic didn't mention about anything to sniff - what's that for? I am on short protocol.
Think I will have my last coffee and glass of wine this weekend before I start my drugs next week, I have really cut down but now it's time to stop and be really good!!

Have a lovely weekend xx


----------



## deb1234

I think the stuff to sniff is to down regulate. On short protocol it misses this step and uses the natural cycle a bit more. Might be wrong though.


----------



## sophie150

cuteloveangel - we're at the priory which uses the same consultants  -I'm with mrs rajkhowa - who are you with? 

we're also going through the nhs process at bham women's at the same time so that we can get our second cycle funded if necessary - we couldn't wait as I have such low amh so went private for the first cycle at vast expense unfortunately! 

to clear up the long/ short protocol question  - this is my understanding:
the long protocol is the standard treatment plan - takes 7 weeks in total. It includes a 3 week period of down regulation at the start and this is the main difference between the long and the short as with the short there is no down regging 

the short protocol is 4 weeks long and starts with a booster injection and then i think you take the same drugs as for the long. The short protocol is used where people have shown to be 'poor responders'  - this is known either from previous ivf experience or because of low amh/ high fsh results. There are various types of short protocol including the 'flare' and 'antagonist' but I couldn't tell you the difference! The short protocol is used a lot less and therefore is less predictable - it follows exactly what your body is doing  - it is therefore less preferred by consultants  - they don't use it unless they have to. 

I was going to have the short (flare) protocol because of my very low amh, but when they scanned me a week before I was about to start they found more follicles than expected (8 - she was expecting only 2-3) so they changed me onto the long protocol instead. shows that they really don't have enough info on amh results to be able to predict what will happen so there is still hope!


----------



## cuteloveangel

hi sophie, 

I'm with dr shah but every time i go, i see someone different! but i like dr shah, he's very to the point which i like. I'm only 24 but i really really really wanted 2 embies put back and i know there on this single embry transfer scheme but you sound like your further along the line than me, have they told you how many you can have. I'm going to try my best and beg them so much cause i can't handle going through this again. : (  do you think it ll work? lol


----------



## sophie150

the priory are also on the single embryo transfer programme, but I think there may be more choice going private as our consultant has said she will put two back if that seems like the right option at the time? 

we're still not sure about what we would do though - the risks are high with twins and I'm not sure I could live with myself if anything happened to one of them because of our decision - I think we will have to wait and see what happens. 

as to whether I think it will work - I'm hopeful! but we have to remember the odds (30% ish per cycle)  - my husband is convinced it will all work out, but I have to keep reminding him so that he has less far to fall if something goes wrong. but we also need to balance that with a positive attitude! 

I am trying to think of ivf across three cycles - this is what the stats suggests it takes before it works (and trying not to think too much about the money involved!) 

you have age on your side though so eggs should be top quality - I'd definitely hold on to that! 

fingers crossed for everyone!


----------



## cuteloveangel

awww thanks hun, your still young yourself so I'm sure your going to be fine. my hubbys the same, he's convinced its all going to work first time, and although I'm trying to stay positive, Id rather be surprised then disappointed so am having a negative approach. 
i thought though the 1 embie scheme was across the midlands whether private or not as the government have tried to implement it to bring multiple births down the 15%. but I'm glad there still being flexible. it gives me some hope. i believe what ever will happen will be and they try and scare u a lot with all the complication but that really is a small percentage and if your healthy then you shouldn't worry too much. its best to give yourself the best possible choice but i understand its a big decision to make. so what stage are you on at mo?


----------



## Rainbowb

It's exciting reading everyone's posts and so thankful for this website as none of my friends have been through ivf so I feel like in in my own sometimes! We are back to see the nurse on Tuesday to get the schedule and drugs hopefully! Only thing is I haven't had my scan yet it bloods taken, when does this normally happen as I would of thought they would need those results wore going through the schedule with us? Xxx


----------



## sophie150

cuteloveangel
definitely an emotional roller coaster! I think we will just have to take each day/ decision as it comes. 
we're going to start on 3 August (day 21) with the down regulation drugs 
what about you? 

rainbowb 
do you know which bloods you are waiting for? we have had so many at lots of different stages (HIV, chlamydia, AMH, FSH, LH, rubella check...)


----------



## cuteloveangel

well I'm due my period tom so will call them on monday to let them know then it will be 21 days after that so around the 11th a august ish. my next app is on the 2nd to do my consent signing and sort out my drugs. i ve still got a few test to do but they said they would do that for me on my next app. but time seems to be going super super slow....


----------



## sophie150

I know! 
we started all of this in December last year and been through
3 sperm tests 
HSG 
hysteroscopy 
more blood tests than I can remember (and I have c**p veins so they do them in my hand - ouch!) 
endless form filling  - I have filled out the consent form 3 times - they keep losing it! 

and I know this is nothing compared to a lot of people. 
just want to get on with it now...


----------



## cuteloveangel

your telling me! i do find them to be very unorganised but at the same time I'm just grateful there doing it all for free so can't really complain. which hospital you at? do you know when your going to start with the down regging?


----------



## S4r4h2k

Hi, 

I hope everyone is having a lovely weekend and enjoying the beautiful weather?? cuteloveangel and Sophie, had a similar problem with our clinic, I had my swabs went for my HyCosy and they said the results weren't back, phoned the lab and they hadn't got them, they tried to get us to re-arrange and come back but my DH works away so has to take a week off if he needs a day off, and we had waited months for the appointment in the first place. I went back the other week and they had to do them again as they still hadn't got them despite having done them again since!!! most frustrating.

xxx


----------



## KathyN

Hey ladies, 
First open day clinic appointment in beginning of August, then consultation on the 18th. For those of you who have done this before, is there anything I should be doing/preparing beforehand

Thanks
K x


----------



## Macknash76

Can you believe it, all geared up for drug delivery this morning, phone call to say van broken down, let's hope that's not a sign. Drugs coming tomorrow now, how good is it that they delivery on a Sunday!

Acupuncture booked for Saturday 28th, very nervous.

Hope you are all having a good weekend and enjoying the sunshine (if you have it of course).

There will be wine drunk tonight in anticipation of my impending dry period......

Xx


----------



## cuteloveangel

KathyN said:


> Hey ladies,
> First open day clinic appointment in beginning of August, then consultation on the 18th. For those of you who have done this before, is there anything I should be doing/preparing beforehand
> 
> Thanks
> K x


hi there, 
well the main recommendations are taking folic acid and cuting out caffeine and alcohol. some people say getting acupuncture is good too but i haven't tried it myself.....

have you had all your tests done yet?


----------



## KathyN

Hiya,
Thanks cuteloveangel, I am taking folic acid as part of my pregnacare vitamins and have cut out as much caffeine as I can so that's good. I am not a big drinker but a glass of wine or two over the weekend is my treat so struggling to give that up completely lol! I only have wine the first 2 weeks of my cycle anyway then revert to sparking ginger beer or orange juice and lemonade in a wine glass for the last 2 weeks to pretend!!! Oh, the things we do huh?!!!!

I have done all the blood tests, screening etc. plus laparoscopyand HSG - my consultant decided to do all of that first before referring us to speed up the process. We have an open day visit booked for the 6th August then 1st consultant appointment with Bourn Hall on the 18th. I'm so excited - relief that this day has come finally! I'm keeping my fingers crossed we can start treatment ASAP after that appointment?

Where are you in terms of treatment then?

xxx


----------



## KathyN

Oh and I tried acupuncture last year when I was on clomid the first time round. This time I'm trying reflexology. I love it! Xx


----------



## keldan89

Hi ladies  

Can I join you please?   we had our initial consultation at Bourn hall colchester on Friday & I'm going back tomorrow for injection training & to collect my drugs!   thought we'd have to wait a cycle but looks like I'm on the long protocol & start day 21 of this cycle which is 31st July! Scared but exited & apprehensive!

We are nhs funded & have been told nhs rules are only 1 embie put back unless there is very good reason when they come to et. The consultant would not budge on this despite my puppy dog gaze!    he said it's for the health of mother & baby & doesn't mean a higher success rate.

You can see our journey on my signature so won't repeat myself but basically we have amh on low side (14.85) & lazy swimmers. 

I've tried hypnotherapy (waste of time & money IMO he just focussed on trying to make me happy for other people becoming pg  ) & had acupuncture from nov 2011 to may 2012 with no success. DH SA was still bad & had actually got worse, we've also been on various supplements, healthy eating etc but still nothing   but I know others who had a couple of acupuncture appointments & got pg so it might work for some, just not us unfortunately, just £1200 lighter!!! 

Good luckto all &  

Kel xxx


----------



## Macknash76

OK so the drugs have just arrived, def scared now!! Just checking with others the cetrotide doesn't go in the fridge?! They were separate in the box so I assume not.

Morning Kel and good luck with your journey. Exciting and scary at the time!

Trying 2011 did your drugs all turn up ok yesterday? Did you find it as daunting as I did looking at them?

Have a good day everyone xx


----------



## cuteloveangel

KathyN said:


> Hiya,
> Thanks cuteloveangel, I am taking folic acid as part of my pregnacare vitamins and have cut out as much caffeine as I can so that's good. I am not a big drinker but a glass of wine or two over the weekend is my treat so struggling to give that up completely lol! I only have wine the first 2 weeks of my cycle anyway then revert to sparking ginger beer or orange juice and lemonade in a wine glass for the last 2 weeks to pretend!!! Oh, the things we do huh?!!!!
> 
> I have done all the blood tests, screening etc. plus laparoscopyand HSG - my consultant decided to do all of that first before referring us to speed up the process. We have an open day visit booked for the 6th August then 1st consultant appointment with Bourn Hall on the 18th. I'm so excited - relief that this day has come finally! I'm keeping my fingers crossed we can start treatment ASAP after that appointment?
> 
> Where are you in terms of treatment then?
> 
> xxx


I ve still got a few test to do but the doc said i cant do it on my next app before i start and i hoping to start this cycle which would be around the 11th aug so fingers crossed for that as i dot want to wait another month. the wait is already killing me!! have you had a smear test to as you need that too start. but if everything is done then you should be able to start on day 21 of your cycle after the 18th aug so you can work it out. you have to call them on the first day of your period to let them know so hopefully you ll be starting soon!!! where bourn hall? is that near bham?

are you having ivf or icsi?


----------



## S4r4h2k

Hi Kath and Kel,

wooo hooo Macknash, glad your 'goodies' arrived, I only have Buserelin at the minute so no idea sorry 

I officially started the countdown till day 21 and my injections yesterday... not sure why I am looking forward to the thought of injecting myself everyday for 5/6 weeks, ok maybe looking forward isnt the right word lol

How is everyone else doing? 

xxx


----------



## trying2011

Vic-n-Ste said:


> trying2011..... how exciting is it hun!!! oh my goddddddd hahahahaha, my drugs are being delivered between 8am and 1pm tomorrow morn! and i have to go back to the clinic on Wed to get the injection teach done and then i start injecting a week tomorrow!  i can't believe how quickly it has come round!!! EXCITED
> 
> LadyHarrop.... hahaha, are there loads and loads of drugs in the box! oh i can't wait to see whats inside mine! good luck with it all hun, when do you cart d/r?
> 
> S4r4h2k... ooooooooo its very very exciting!!! iv been getting a bit bity with people (part of the nerves) i need to relax a bit before i start it all, I'm just so lucky that i have a supportive fiancé by my side, its the needles I'm nervous about really everything else i will be fine with!
> 
> Hope you all have a lovely weekend!!


hahahaha yes mine was 8-1 too. I was up early in the morning. kept looking out the window. when it did arrive i was a bit shocked by how much there was. gonal f and zomacton are both in the fridge. i start sniffing the superfact today. gross

going in for an endometrial scrap tomorrow for tests and should be starting soon. let me know when you start injections. excited for you.


----------



## trying2011

deb1234 said:


> I have split feelings as I am a teacher. Can't wait til my appointment but don't want to wish my holiday away either. Does anyone know what the egg collection is likely to be like? I don't like the idea of not being aware of what I am doing with the sedation. It's not the possible pain I'm worried about, it's the not being in control and saying something I may regret.


hi - no idea what its like but i will be sedated too and the advice i have is when you come back round dont rush it. enjoy it - its the best sleep ever. just say to yourself - i dont give a sht right now im gonig to snooze - best sleep ever - promise and have some boiled sweets to suck on when you come round. good to keep your mouth wet and not as bad as drinking water immediately upon waking up

i promise you - best sleep ever and you prob dont want to be awake for it!


----------



## trying2011

Sarah36 said:


> Hello Everyone,
> 
> I am having my drugs delivered on Tuesday - all seems so real now but pretty exciting too.
> Quick question - my clinic didn't mention about anything to sniff - what's that for? I am on short protocol.
> Think I will have my last coffee and glass of wine this weekend before I start my drugs next week, I have really cut down but now it's time to stop and be really good!!
> 
> Have a lovely weekend xx


its for down regulation - to shut your system down a bit.


----------



## trying2011

sophie150 said:


> the priory are also on the single embryo transfer programme, but I think there may be more choice going private as our consultant has said she will put two back if that seems like the right option at the time?
> 
> we're still not sure about what we would do though - the risks are high with twins and I'm not sure I could live with myself if anything happened to one of them because of our decision - I think we will have to wait and see what happens.
> 
> as to whether I think it will work - I'm hopeful! but we have to remember the odds (30% ish per cycle) - my husband is convinced it will all work out, but I have to keep reminding him so that he has less far to fall if something goes wrong. but we also need to balance that with a positive attitude!
> 
> I am trying to think of ivf across three cycles - this is what the stats suggests it takes before it works (and trying not to think too much about the money involved!)
> 
> you have age on your side though so eggs should be top quality - I'd definitely hold on to that!
> 
> fingers crossed for everyone!


hi sophie just wanted to add that in the stats i read it said if IVF is to work on a patient it will work within the first three cycles otherwise the chances fall to 10% - this was what a specialist in london told me also. so im not sure that it takes up to three cycles to work - also depends on the embryoligst, their skills and the lab provisions - hence the stats vary so much from clinic to clinic. so i guess what im saying is .............good news it could work on the first go! fingers crossed.


----------



## trying2011

Macknash76 said:


> Can you believe it, all geared up for drug delivery this morning, phone call to say van broken down, let's hope that's not a sign. Drugs coming tomorrow now, how good is it that they delivery on a Sunday!
> 
> Acupuncture booked for Saturday 28th, very nervous.
> 
> Hope you are all having a good weekend and enjoying the sunshine (if you have it of course).
> 
> There will be wine drunk tonight in anticipation of my impending dry period......
> 
> Xx


Yey!! let me know how you find the acupuncture....


----------



## trying2011

keldan89 said:


> Hi ladies
> 
> Can I join you please?  we had our initial consultation at Bourn hall colchester on Friday & I'm going back tomorrow for injection training & to collect my drugs!  thought we'd have to wait a cycle but looks like I'm on the long protocol & start day 21 of this cycle which is 31st July! Scared but exited & apprehensive!
> 
> We are nhs funded & have been told nhs rules are only 1 embie put back unless there is very good reason when they come to et. The consultant would not budge on this despite my puppy dog gaze!   he said it's for the health of mother & baby & doesn't mean a higher success rate.
> 
> You can see our journey on my signature so won't repeat myself but basically we have amh on low side (14.85) & lazy swimmers.
> 
> I've tried hypnotherapy (waste of time & money IMO he just focussed on trying to make me happy for other people becoming pg ) & had acupuncture from nov 2011 to may 2012 with no success. DH SA was still bad & had actually got worse, we've also been on various supplements, healthy eating etc but still nothing  but I know others who had a couple of acupuncture appointments & got pg so it might work for some, just not us unfortunately, just £1200 lighter!!!
> 
> Good luckto all &
> 
> Kel xxx


hi - have you tried vitabiotics conception for men? solgar zinc and coq10 for the tadpoles?? its hard for guys as they sometimes feel there is nothing they can do to make things better but you can there just isnt as much online or written up about what guys can do. oh and selenium.


----------



## trying2011

Macknash76 said:


> OK so the drugs have just arrived, def scared now!! Just checking with others the cetrotide doesn't go in the fridge?! They were separate in the box so I assume not.
> 
> Morning Kel and good luck with your journey. Exciting and scary at the time!
> 
> Trying 2011 did your drugs all turn up ok yesterday? Did you find it as daunting as I did looking at them?
> 
> Have a good day everyone xx


hey! yes they turned up. after my much pointless pacing around....mine came in two boxes and one was a large frozen package. i ticked through everything to check back and was shocked. ive got so much to take and then i realised that some of the injections are already prepackaged. i feel a bit sick when i think about the cocktail of shots im gonig to have to stick in. bit overwhelmed but they will do me a nice time table. there is soo much i have to do and take. i felt a bit sad to to be honest. i just felt a bit empty and numb at what lies ahead. i guess also having the drugs makes it all seem and feel abit more real rather than just the tests. one thing i am going to do is drink a litre or milk and 2-3 liters of water a day. AGRC recommend this although im not with them. its helps prevent OHSS and helps make some good quality eggs. i take vitabiotics conception already and have now added an additional 400mg of folic acid from solgar so am probably getting double the dose but vitabitics have been slagged off a fair bit by doctors.

ummmm also i think im putting on weight - my appetite has increased!

overallthough im trying to be excited and happy and think about the potential and possibilities.....each shot takes us one step closer to some big chunky eggs!


----------



## trying2011

Macknash76 said:


> OK so the drugs have just arrived, def scared now!! Just checking with others the cetrotide doesn't go in the fridge?! They were separate in the box so I assume not.
> 
> Morning Kel and good luck with your journey. Exciting and scary at the time!
> 
> Trying 2011 did your drugs all turn up ok yesterday? Did you find it as daunting as I did looking at them?
> 
> Have a good day everyone xx


how did you feel about it?


----------



## trying2011

oh no 

i did something i should have and wont be doing again

i went to the board for july/aug and read their posts and felt happy and then sad and then happy and then sad! actually felt a bit down after reading it so wont be going there again     

dont do it ladies!! this is our forum, our boat. we are in this together and will support each other.


----------



## trying2011

anyone started the shots yet


----------



## Macknash76

Hi Trying2011, glad your drugs arrived too. I don't have that  many at the moment as the clinic don't like you to have everything in case it's not needed. How did I feel? Incredibly sad, I cried and felt a little bit sorry for myself (figure I'm allowed a wee bit if self pity every now and then, ha ha) but  then had a joke with my DH about not letting him near me to inject me and felt a little more positive.

Acupuncture lady sounds lovely, I'll let you know how I get on..........

Anyone else on short protocol, antogonist? Seems most of you are on long......

Xx


----------



## Sarah36

Hi Macknash76

I am on Short protocol, my drugs arrive tomorrow and start norethisterone at the end of the week with baseline scan 14th Aug. I think it's totally natural to have mixed feelings of excitement and sadness, no one on here wanted it to come to this but hopefully this is the little helping hand we all need. I wasn't given the choice of short or long protocol but I think every clinic differs on there views as my friend had short and she has totally different reasons to me. I have not had an AMH done.

Hi Trying2011

I did exactly the same thing and won't go back there as you say this is our journey!!

Have a lovely day everyone xxx


----------



## keldan89

trying2011 said:


> hi - have you tried vitabiotics conception for men? solgar zinc and coq10 for the tadpoles?? its hard for guys as they sometimes feel there is nothing they can do to make things better but you can there just isnt as much online or written up about what guys can do. oh and selenium.


Hi trying2011, yes we've tried everything! Wellman conception for men, selenium tablets, Vit b & c, zinc, blueberries, giving up alcohol & caffeine & loads of other stuff. Nothings worked  think DH is just odd  

Is anyone else at Bourn hall colchester? Going for injection training & to collect my drugs today!  think I may get a bit emotional as it's starting to feel more real 

Hope everyone has a good day

Kel xx


----------



## LadyHarrop

trying2011 said:


> oh no
> 
> i did something i should have and wont be doing again
> 
> i went to the board for july/aug and read their posts and felt happy and then sad and then happy and then sad! actually felt a bit down after reading it so wont be going there again
> 
> dont do it ladies!! this is our forum, our boat. we are in this together and will support each other.


Thanks ever so much for the warning Trying...I'll make sure I don't do it x


----------



## LadyHarrop

Hope you all enjoyed the weekend - I simply relaxed in garden to enjoy the good weather whilst we've got it. hope you all did too

So, Day 1 of long protocol started yesterday for me. That means I'll be pregnancy testing in early Septemeber - such scary stuff! Like others on the board I'm trying to balance excitement and positive thinking with the fact that this isn't a sure thing. Hubby thinks its practically guaranteed

First shot was stressful but painless. Nothing for me to do now, but wait for US in a couple of weeks. (And hopefully avoid all the mood swing / hot flushes side effects   ) 

So when will everyone else be finding out if treatment is successful? (How short is the short protocol) 

x


----------



## S4r4h2k

Hi everyone,

Thanks for the warning Trying ... there are so many different things/stats/experiences that it is hard not to become overwhelmed with it all, what to do, what not to do... I have seen a couple of articles about drinking pineapple juice and a couple stated that the amount you would actually get from a glass of juice is nowhere near the recommended daily allowance, but more importantly suggested that there is no empirical evidence to confirm it is actually proven to increase the thickness of the lining ... also that if it was beneficial then the consultants would recommend it or it would be prescribed  confused.com!!! 

Hi LadyHarrop, day 1 was on Saturday but I don't start my injections until day 21,  should be on 11th August and I do not get the next lot until the baseline scan on 27th ... which would mean collection and transfer would be the beginning of September and testing mid, sorry to hear that it was stressful but hopefully now you have the first one out of the way it will not be so... glad it was not painful, and hopefully the mood swings and hot flushes will evade you!!  

Seems like a few of you are in the same area/under the same clinic.. anyone else here from Warwickshire/west midlands??

Hope you all have a lovely day

xxxx


----------



## trying2011

Was told by the head honcho nurse today not to read about about ivf, ICsi, acupuncture etc or forum boards as they are personal opinions and people could be having a bad day that's all!!!!

All I did was ask questions in relation to some research I been reading. 



I would say any opinion good or bad is based on personal opinion.


----------



## Macknash76

She seems like a helpful Harry, ha ha bless her. Each to their own Trying 2011 this site def helps me so if it does you then keep up. Would miss ya if you weren't here xx


----------



## S4r4h2k

Hi Trying,

I am not an expert and certainly not a nurse but my personal opinion is that speaking to/reading about other peoples experiences (their opinions) is a good thing, personally I have found the messages and posts I have read to be nothing but beneficial. Have found out I am on a long protocol which I wouldn't have had I not been on here. 

I think she perhaps is warning you not to read to much into it, but as long as we take into consideration that every woman/couple is different and their circumstances, treatments vary and are not comparable to anyone else, then I do not see what it wrong with doing your best to inform yourself. 

xxxx


----------



## S4r4h2k

Well said Macknash!!!  xxx


----------



## trying2011

Thanks Macknash and Sarah - very true. I find her very experienced in deflecting and also covering up mistakes but thats just my 'personal' opinion having spoken to people in the clinic and heard first hand how she has dealt with people.

So i went for an endometrial biopsy OMG painful - more painful than the 3dsis. Probably the most painful thing so far. 

My body has got so slow. SO incredibly slow. and I'm bloated.

Anyone started the spray - disgusting when it rolls down the back of your throat.....


Am hoping the olympics won't interfere with my travel plans to the hospital. On the upside I think this might be why my clinic is a bit quieter.

So hopefully starting injections next week.

I think they might try and push us in the ICSI direction (1.5k extra for them and better chance of stats for them - cynical? me? YEH). Back to positivity.

So I've decided I'm going to drink 1 litre of milk during injections. Take some ferroglobin to help with blood cells (form holland and barrat) and try and drink 2-3 litres of water - hopefully this will help with eggs and try and prevent OHSS. Looks like they will only transfer one embie but depends on egg quality.

Also found out that ill be unlikely to have assisted hatching - apparently this is for harder shells tends to happen in older women. 

Might go to blasto depends on what the clinic says. 

Just sharing all this as worth mentioning in case you (1) haven't heard about these things or (2) want to ask more questions I can try and answer.

We expect to pay around £12-14k total (I'm shocked to be honest). 4 antibiotics cost me £28 pounds yesterday.

We are doing for NHS funding next if this doesn't work but the stats there are around 35% lower than where we are.

I have added 400mg folic acid from SOLGAR to my vitabiotics. You need to take them for at least 2-3 months.

But you know what - its all so random you could do all this and still not get the results you want. But at least i feel better for trying.


----------



## S4r4h2k

Hi Trying, 

Sorry you are suffering, hopefully you wont have to do the biopsy again fingers crossed. I am glad I don't have to do the spray, think something dribbling down my throat would make me sick  . Fingers crossed for your injections starting next week, mine start on the 10th so got a while yet. Think you are right to be cynical, I find it very frustrating that the level of care you get could be dependent on how much you pay, who said we no longer have a class system You sure you haven't been to my clinic? sounds like some of the staff there!!!

Have you been advised to drink milk? I've not been told anything about diet or what to or not to drink/eat!. But then I hadn't really been told much to be fair. I already take the sanatogen pre-pregnancy vitamins, should I be taking anything else?? 

sending you lots of     and    

Hi everyone else, how are we all doing

xxxx


----------



## Daffodilly

Hi everyone,

Trying - sorry, it sounds like your having a bad time of it. That sounds like a lot of money! I guess you are at one of the best clinics down in London?

Sorry if I sound dumb but what's assisted hatching - no one has mentioned that to me?

I'm just chasing up my drugs now - I'll probably come running screaming to you all when they come - I'm not liking the sound of them!
xx


----------



## S4r4h2k

Hi Lorna, 

I'm glad you asked because I also have no idea  

Do you get all your drugs in one go? I've got mine, but only the buserelin to start with, and I am just waiting to start taking them.

xxx


----------



## trying2011

Thanks ladies. I'm ok. It's all relative ( relative to if I get pregnant or not!!)


I'm ok. 

I went through nhs for IUIs. My friend wen through nhs for IVF. 

Think of it this way. It's a business if private. It's a service if nhs. So if it's a business they want to give themseleves the best possible success rates. More successful you can do more scans. More blood tests. Your profit margins increase. It also depends on the embryologist. The lab is g important. 

My friends didn't get has as much as what I'm getting private. One got pregnant. The rest didn't. 
But its more complicated. Depends on soo many things. I'm not sayin private is better than nhs or vice versa. I just think private do alot more as you get what you pay for but the nhs pct have different budgets so you don't find out as much in terms of what can be done Or given for different situations; largely because the nhs don't offer anything.  So be sure to do your research and ask them for things even if they say wait and see what happens.


----------



## trying2011

HI,

Firstly sorry the post above my last post was typed rushed from an iPhone so a few letters missing here or there.

Basically I was saying private they put you through everything or as much as they can to make sure all bases covered (they will say its because you are paying and they want the best result for you - fair enough - but i would saying you are paying - you'll pay anything you can afford as not paying for sometime might make you feel as though you aren't giving it your all so to speak - so you are throwing money at them and they get to improve their success rates - its a balance).

NHS can be hit and miss depending on where you go but the better informed you are the more you can ask for and then put them in a position where they have to give it to you or say that they don't do x y or z. You only get 1-3 funded IVFs on the nhs if I'm correct. I would say definitely look at the HFEA website as well.


So to try and answer your question - assisted hatching can be used to 'crack the egg'. If the outer case/shell is hard (e.g. in older women for example) then the sperm (presume standard quality) can't get in. They take a little laser and make a hole and there you have it. some eggs can spoil and some can be fertilised.


----------



## Macknash76

Trying sound like it has been a bad day for you honey, fingers crossed you have a chilled out day and feel a whole lot better soon. 

So I had my injection training today, so much respect for those of you who have already started this, I am dreading it, not good with needles at the best of times but sticking them in myself is really pushing the boundaries. So much to take on board, glad I have a week off work to let it all sink all. 

Sarah, the only advice I was given on diet was to drink lots and lots and and then some more water, eat plenty of protein and make sure I had a healthy diet. Odd glass of the old vino OK up until actually start treatment but then to lay off it from then. Oh and lay off caffeine. Keep taking Pregnacare supplement and let rest be in there hands.

They don't anticipate OHSS for me as AMH so low. I am on the highest level of Gonal F.

That's the next step over, just waiting for AF to arrive in next 2 weeks and good to go.....

Hope you are all OK xxxxxx


----------



## S4r4h2k

Thanks Trying  

Hey everyone, hope you are all well and enjoying this beautiful weather...


Hey Macknash, did they give you an autoinject? Our clinic give us info and drugs in stages, and I am still overwhelmed! I saw another lady post to say that the first one was really scary but didn't hurt that much and the rest have been much easier! 

Thanks for the tip, I have been told nothing!! Just to clarify giving up the vino when we start the injections?? so I should make the most of my spritzers over the next two weeks then. I am vegetarian but eat lots of quorn which is high in protein, I have always drank lots of water, and eaten lots of fruit and veg. I have limited myself to one cup of coffee every other day, or should I give it up completely? I don't drink tea apart from herbal or green tea. 

Now we just sit back and wait for the next stage...

xxxx


----------



## Trix_bell

Hi Ladies,

Can I join please?  I am waiting for AF on 28th July and will start DR on day 21.

I am very excited, yes it's scary and daunting to say the least but I do actually feel like I will be properly trying for a baby : )

Trix


----------



## S4r4h2k

Hi Trix_bell,

How are you? Enjoying this beautiful weather? assuming it is the same wherever you are

I feel exactly the same, scared, daunted but a little excited.

Sarah 
xx


----------



## Trix_bell

Hi Sarah,

I am well thank you.  The weather is gorgeous here too, I am in Gloucestershire.  

Hopefully chat to you some more through our journeys.

Trix x x x


----------



## LadyHarrop

Welcome Trix! 
I feel the same. I'm also worried, this is going to feel like a very slow journey...its all I think about most of the waking day!  Not concentrating very well at work, unfortunately. Speaking of which, I better do another 30 mins now


----------



## Trix_bell

Hi LadyHarrop,

It is a very slow journey.  I know that I can't do anything now until 21 days after AF arrives when I start with the spray but it doesn't help me stop constantly thinking about it.  I really do feel that it's all I think about all of the time - well mostly!  I just can't wait to be a Mummy  

My DP is much more relaxed about everything but then I suppose he's a man, they do tend to be very different to us ladies.  It's probably a good thing though as he calms me down and stops me stressing and worrying so much.

I am at work too, Ooops!

Trix x


----------



## S4r4h2k

Hi LadyHarrop and Tix,

It is a slow journey, but will be worth it in the end           

I know I am also thinking about it all the time too, it is consuming me!!! Have thought of nothing but, which bit is next, and what is going to happen after that... But FF has been an absolute lifesaver, saved me going round the bend and driving my DH mad with all my questions and worries. 

I'm supposed to be writing my dissertation - Oooops!!!

Sarah xxxx


----------



## cuteloveangel

im so low : ( i was meant to start af on sunday but its deciding to take its time on the month i need it the most!!!!! y does this have to happen. been spotting for 4 days know and don't know whats going on?? anyone had anything similar I'm a regular 28 - 30 day cycle girl but i had a smear test last week and i can't help thinking thats got something to do with it

thanks


----------



## S4r4h2k

cuteloveangel       , sorry you are feeling so low hun xxx and how rude of af not to show when you need it most. I had been spotting in between my periods, the nurse seemed to think it was when I was ovulating. 

Is this the first month it's happened? Maybe the smear test has just unsettled/confused things, and what with you probably worrying and waiting for af to show it has just delayed it a little? 

Sorry I can't be more help.

xxxx


----------



## trying2011

cuteloveangel said:


> im so low : ( i was meant to start af on sunday but its deciding to take its time on the month i need it the most!!!!! y does this have to happen. been spotting for 4 days know and don't know whats going on?? anyone had anything similar I'm a regular 28 - 30 day cycle girl but i had a smear test last week and i can't help thinking thats got something to do with it
> 
> thanks


Hey - I wouldn't worry about it. Have you been on meds? could also be a bit of stress but meds might have an impact. They say you should give it up to 10 days. But I reckon it usually happens 3-4 days after Sunday. If it doesn't come call up your clinic. Nothing to worry about - mine have been coming 3-4 days later but I've been on meds and I'm expected to have a really horrible one round about this weekend....if you don't get one by thursday maybe call your clinic. I reckon you will.....Now we will all be needing an update hahahaha


----------



## Macknash76

Cuteloveangel do not worry, it will come. Mine was 5 days late for the first time in years and I put it down to stress and all the bits and pieces my body and brain are having to go through at the moment. I was so pleased when mine turned up, and that is the first time in my life I have actually wanted it. Watch this space I bet my next one is late too just to spite me.

Sarah she said alcohol in moderation before treatment and the odd one wouldnt hurt during treatment. She was more strict on caffiene strangely enough she said to cut it out completely. My husband is a vegetarian and does 90% of the cooking and so I eat a lot of Quorn but I do make sure I eat meat at other times. Eggs are good source of protein I think?!

Sherri xxxx


----------



## S4r4h2k

Thank you Sherri xxx I only ask because we are going away for our anniversary on the 20th and I will have started buserelin on the 10th, our friends will want to celebrate with some bubbles and I don't want to do anything I shouldn't. I can't believe my clinic have given me so little info, the caffeine should I stop now? Sorry to ask so many questions. 

I love quorn stuff, my husband isn't vegetarian but eats it at home, I eat lots of eggs, too many he says   lol  xxx


----------



## Macknash76

I have been on decaf for a while now coffee and tea. It's not the same....... I miss my Costas!

Xx


----------



## dingle123

^ I miss my Starbucks!!!  

I've been 'mixing' decaf and Milcano in the morning. Yes, this is how I now get my kicks!

How is everyone today?

I'm off to my clinic today to collect the prescription for Synarel - start sniffing Friday!! May have a cheeky jaunt to Yo Sushi as if we are fortunate enough to fall...it'll be my last sushi fix for a while!

Lots of


----------



## S4r4h2k

I haven't drank instant coffee since my wonderful DH gave me a beautiful cafetiere, I love it strong and black too   but I have yet to find a decaf that I can actually drink so if anyone can recommend one I would be very,very grateful. 

Hi dingle - I'm good thanks how are you?  'mixing' decaf and Milcano?? does it work? I think you should definitely go to Yo Shushi, especially as it'll be your last for a while!!! xx

xxx


----------



## dingle123

The mixing does work! I only do it in the am and switch to Kenco decaf in the pm - no so bad. I'll be on complete decaf from Friday though.

How's the dissertation going? I don't envy you - from memory I think I banged mine out the might before hehe! Xx


----------



## Trix_bell

Good Morning everyone

Oooh I am finding it a bit difficult to keep up with the posts, I am sure I will get the hang of it  

Cuteloveangel it must be frustrating your AF being late.  Flaming typical isn't it, the month you want it is the month it decides to turn up late    My AF is due on Saturday so we will see, trying not to think about it but it's hard and I always have slight bit of hope that I could possibly be pregnant naturally.  Are you then starting on Day 21 of your cycle?

S4r4h2k yes it is a slow journey but it WILL be worth it  

Everyone else who I have yet to chat too I hope to get to know you through our journey.

Trix x


----------



## Mrs.M

Hi ladies do you mind if i join? I'm starting IVF next week when AF arrives. I'll be on the short protocol, injecting Gonal F from day 2. I'm very excited! Would be nice to share the journey xx


----------



## Trix_bell

Hi Mrs.M,

I have not been on here very long at all but I think it is going to be a great comfort for me knowing there are ladies out there that will understand what I am going through and me them.

It is very exciting and hope to stay in touch through your journey.

I am starting when AF arrives too but I am on the long protocol so need to wait until day 21 when I will start with the spary for a couple of weeks.

Trix


----------



## S4r4h2k

Hi dingle, I shall give that a try ... I am jealous, wish I could but my supervisor wont let me is determined I will get a distinction, despite my protesting that I am happy so long as I pass lol that and I'm a worrier, start having nightmares, wake up thinking it was due in the day before, or that I have failed so started writing my undergraduate dissertation before the end of the second year and with my masters dissertation, I started interviewing in November, but had three lots of interviews and seven participants so lots of transcribing ... the end is in sight tho ... then goodness only knows what I will do with my time lol xxx

I'm still trying to get used to it Trix, a lot of scrolling up and down the page lol, it WILL all be worth it             xxx

Hi Mrs M and welcome, FF and all the lovely ladies have been an absolute lifesaver already and I've only been on here for about a week  I am very much looking forward to sharing our journeys - I'm on long and start buserelin on the 10th. xxx


----------



## keldan89

Hi guys,

Well it seems I misunderstood the consultant (hearing what I wanted not what I should! ) & appointment on Monday was just to discuss what drugs I will be taking & how it all works. I've gotta wait til next CD1 (due 9th august ) then call the clinic & get my meds & start on day 21 from then. So a whole nother month to wait   so looks like I'll be way behind many of you  

Cuteliveangel I hop AF arrives soon for you 

Good luck with your dissertation s4r4h2k. I never had the brains to go to uni! 

Hi to new people   sorry I'm on my phone so can't see everyone!

Kel
Xx


----------



## S4r4h2k

Hi Kel,

Awww         we have all done it, heard what we wanted to, and it's hardly surprising, you've waited so long for this. Can understand your upset and frustration, and it's easier said than done but try not to get disheartened or stress just think of all the wine, coffee and little things that you can enjoy for a little bit longer and before you know it August will be here!! 

Of course you have the brains to go!!!!! I dropped out of school with no qualifications, didn't got to uni till I was 34 after a year of college getting what  I needed to get in, it's never too late xxx


----------



## Mrs.M

Thanks for the welcome girls. Trix_bell, i completely agree with you; I found FF kept me sane whilst on my IUI cycles! 
For us, IVF is the last resort and I am really scared that it won't work and then it's all over   Trying to keep positive though, and i am very excited. My life has been on hold for so long now that i just want this to finally happen! I'm sure that most of you feel the same!

S4r4h2k, do not envy you at all doing a dissertation...i hated every minute of mine! Although I suppose it's a good distraction. I've been busying myself with re-decorating and a new kitchen to try and take my mind off things!

Keldan, sorry you have to wait even longer, there's nothing worse...as if we haven't all waited long enough.


----------



## Trix_bell

Hi Kel,

sorry to hear you won't be starting as soon as you had hoped.  I too need to wait until my next CD1 which is 28th July and then I will start on day 21 from then which will be 17th August so we will be about a week or so apart. 

It's a drag waiting  

Mrs.M positive thoughts all the way      

xx


----------



## cuteloveangel

thanks everyone!!!!

AF showed its beautiful face!!! whoop whoop!! never been so excited to see it in my life although the cramps not so much!! but that and the beautiful sunshine has definitely cheered me up!! thanks for all the positive comments. its looks like we all going to be going through it at around the same time and everyones seems to be waiting for af to show its face. i think the stress is def what caused it so no stressing peeps....its makes the process harder. 

next hurdle......bring on day 21!!! can't wait... : )


----------



## cuteloveangel

macnash - how was your app today? will be starting from this cycle?


----------



## Macknash76

Whoop whoop cuteloveangel AF has arrived, so pleased for you.

App went well and I have to book US in on my first  'real flow' day. Yuck, not looking forward to US when in flow but hey. Then I start Gonal F injections from day three, then centrotide & Gonal f from day 7 and then US every two days to check on me follies. EC expected by day 13 and then fingers crossed! The short protocol is all wound up within a month. 

Sorry gone on a wee bit there, yes I will start from next cycle which should be around 8th August. All very scary and very real now. 

Oh Kel you must be so disappointed. I got myself in a muddle about it all at the beginning and thought I would be starting and I wasn't. Chin up honey xx

Hi Trix-bell and Mrs M you must be on a similar journey to me with the timings, but you maybe a week ahead of me. 

Hey Sarah how's the dissertation going? 

trying2011 how are you today? Hope you have had a good day. 

People I've missed sorry, hope oh are all enjoying the sunshine and not too coffee deprived!!

Xxx


----------



## keldan89

Thanks guys!  

Cuteloveangel so glad AF has finally arrived!

Trix bell glad someone else is near my TX time   at least I can read on here what's to expect from everyone elses experience

Mrs m I know what you mean about life being on hold, we were going to see my aunt in USA in october but hopefully will be having TX then so can't arrange anything yet. We can't go earlier cos DH can't get the time off work! Grrr!

S4r4h2k I'm making the most of my last month of natural Ttc   ovulating this week so   I won't need TX! After nearly 8 years tho it will def be a miracle!!   I won't hold my breath! Got a wedding tomorrow night so may have a few bevvies! 

I found my nvq 4 difficult so no idea how I'd cope with uni!! Lol! What are you studying? I interviewed someone who wants to be a brain surgeon today  ! (I'm a careers advisor)

Macknash glad your appointment went well. Looks like you'll be finishing just as I'm starting! Good luck!  

Kel
Xx


----------



## S4r4h2k

woooo cuteloveangel  so pleased AF has arrived, hope the cramps do one.... day 21 here we come!!! xxx

Macknash, glad your app went well, how you feeling about it all? looks like we're all around the same time YAYYYYYY!!! Made a bit of headway with the dissertation, which is good as I only have one more day before I have to submit this section for feedback, but at least it is keeping me busy!! xxxx

Hi Kel, see that's the spirit PMA!! focus on the positives         fingers and everything else crossed for you hun, if I don't speak to you before I hope you have a lovely time at the wedding, good girl have a bevvie or three for me  NVQs are totally different, I did one years ago, and it was soo hard  xxx


----------



## Macknash76

I think overwhelmed is a good way to describe how I feel, so much to take on board and what with the emotions too I am sure I am a right pain to be around, ha ha. 

Oh and I suffer with headaches and am now not able to take anything but paracetomol but I can't take them as they make my headaches worse, so lots of dark rooms for me I thinks....

On a plus note I am loving the sunshine!!!!! Thank god mother nature has taken pity on us at last. 

Xxxx


----------



## Laura1507

Hi all
I've had all my bloods back clear, Amh is 40 so going to egg share and help someone else out at the same time! Ive got to have icsi because of my pcos and DPs low sperm count. Will be starting on my next period which is due mid August.  As they don't currently have people waiting for eggs at my clinic they have talked about letting me go ahead and then freezing the half I'm sharing ready for when someone needs them. Hopefully my icsi will be early October all going well!

I've never wished the summer away before but am this year!!


----------



## S4r4h2k

Hi Macknash, understandable, felt exactly the same, and emotions are what us women do best  yes bring on the sunshine, the best anti-depressant there is xxx 

Hi Laura, Good news on your tests, and fantastic news about you egg sharing xxx what a wonderful, selfless thing to do!!! We are all wishing our lives away, waiting for AF, waiting for day 21.... but it will all be worth the wait!!!  xxx


----------



## Maui

Hi Ladies,

Room for one more? I'm actually starting DR in July, but 30th so basically August! Thought it made more sense to join you guys, so -  Hello  

Hope you are all feeling / doing ok, and not too nervous? I'm really looking forward to getting going and 'doing' something - we've got all my drugs ready and waiting so just need to psych myself up for the first injection, eek. Sure I'll be fine after the first!

Look forward to following your progress - fingers tightly crossed for us all


----------



## Daffodilly

Hi Maui, 

Where are you and do you know what protocol you are doing? There seems to be a good mix on the board so lots of support from everyone.

I know what you mean about doing something. I feel like I'm just sitting waiting all the time! I've just arranged for my drugs to be delivered on Sat and my injection teach is next Thursday - yayy.
xx


----------



## ttc79

hi everyone , is it ok for me to join this thread ? was previously on july one but they all steps ahead of me. I am doing short protocol ivf , have my 1st scan and collect drugs tomorrow. gettn bit nervous now but excited at the same time , been a while waiting to get to this stage . good luck to all and look forward to catching up on everyones news


----------



## trying2011

Ladies 

I am back!! Welcome new ladies.

I'm not good at listing out all the names and making individual comments but here goes

Kel - sorry its delayed by a month - Mine was delayed by 3 months so I know how horrible that can be. But think of it this way - another month to  do lots of stuff that you won't be able to do during treatment or in the latter stages of pregnancy  

Book cinema tickets, go out, meet friends, go to the theatre. go shopping. do the garden - its 3 or 4 weekends max.  Think of it that way and it will fly by. Give yourself something nice to do every weekend.

Glad AF has arrived. Im taking my last primoult today and still sniffing the busserlin/superfact (nasty).  Good news today it will hopefully fingers crossed by IVF and not ICSI (which means that the sperm are looking gooooooood!). Now I just need to produce some good eggs and please god no OHSS. I'm a high risk. Please please please let me eggs be enough and good quality and not hyper stimulate. 

I think a few of us will be 'shooting up' around the same time. 

London is hot as it is and I'm having hot flushes like a 50+ year old on the super fact and I'm bloated - no joke i look pregnant. I dread someone asking me if i am.


----------



## S4r4h2k

Hi Maui and Ttc79 hello and welcome,  

How are you? I know how you feel, tick tock tick tock ... not looking forward to my first injection either, thank god for the autoinject tho hey apparently the first is the worst so we'll all be experts in no time. Looking forward to sharing your journey with you - lots of PMA      and    xxx

Hi Trying, that's exactly what I said to Kel  positive thoughts  Will keep my fingers and everything else crossed for IVF for you hun and lots of      and       The weather has improved greatly here since this morning, even managed to get out in the garden for half an hour.. last section of the dissertation is almost ready to send off for feedback  thankfully. 

xxxxx


----------



## trying2011

Look what I found

http://www.ivf.ca/tips.htm

Yes the nerd has been spending time online reading up about OHSS.

Does anyone know what the UK equivalent of Gatorade is? (maybe lucosade isotonic or something).

I really don't want to deal with OHSS i really really really don't        

Praying, although I'm at risk that it won't, as when I went to the clinic I saw someone who looked 6 months pregnant and in pain.

Having hot flushes on the busserlin.

There is nothing we can do beyond trying our best. Trust the docs and just take whatever happens and deal with it.

                     

/links


----------



## S4r4h2k

I think you are right it's lucozade..  

Good to read that drinking lots and lots of water can 'help' to prevent OHSS - and as for that... PMA          lots and lots of positive thoughts, energy and love coming your way!!!!! 

Now TRY to relax and stop stressing!!!!     

xxxx


----------



## keldan89

Hi ladies! 

Gatorade is an American energy drink similar to lucozade or powerade, it has electrolytes & stuff in for sports.

Hi ttc79 & Maui  

Trying2011 3 months delay!   that's not good. Im planning to go out with my mates next weekend to make the most of it   that's great news about the ivf/icsi. I hope you dont have to worry about ohss  

Laura1507 thats great about your amh & egg sharing. How wonderful to be able to help someone else in a similar situation  

AFM I am having a nightmare in London trying to get to surrey to the wedding! Got lost at London bridge & couldn't find the right platforms & trains! On my way now but could have cried I was so frustrated!    Hope everyone has a nice evening

Kel
Xx


----------



## Sarah36

Morning Everyone,
Hope everyone is ok -
There seems to be quite a few of us now!
So a stressful day for me yesterday 
I had to go the doctors and be put on antibiotics and the doctor said it may be wise to defer my treatment for a month as I am run down, I was really upset - talk about bloody bad timing! I came out and called the clinic who called me back and said I was fine to go ahead and start the norethisterone today. Pheeeeewwww! So hopefully baseline scan mid Aug as planned.
I am not sure how I feel, real mixture of emotions - one minute happy it is finally happening next minute quite sad - especially yesterday!
I have bought a relaxation cd especially for ivf so I will give that a go and keep thinking positively.

Lots of love xxx


----------



## Sarah36

Hi Trying2011

How do you know you are at risk from ohss? When I first took clomid I was in such awful pain so worried I may be at risk too.





trying2011 said:


> Look what I found
> 
> http://www.ivf.ca/tips.htm
> 
> Yes the nerd has been spending time online reading up about OHSS.
> 
> Does anyone know what the UK equivalent of Gatorade is? (maybe lucosade isotonic or something).
> 
> I really don't want to deal with OHSS i really really really don't
> 
> Praying, although I'm at risk that it won't, as when I went to the clinic I saw someone who looked 6 months pregnant and in pain.
> 
> Having hot flushes on the busserlin.
> 
> There is nothing we can do beyond trying our best. Trust the docs and just take whatever happens and deal with it.
> 
> 
> 
> This post contains an unconfirmed link/information and readers are reminded that FertilityFriends.co.uk or its owners are not responsible for the content of external internet sites


----------



## cuteloveangel

trying,
          you need to put your signature up so we can keep up to date with you!! i keep reading your old posts to know where you are....lol

so where is everyone based, I'm at birmingham womens, anyone else there?


----------



## cuteloveangel

hi sarah, 
            glad you got the all clear as i know how frustrating it is to gear yourself up to then have to wait another month!!! let us know how you get on with the drugs today so we can learn a thing or to. which one is the noreadrlin? (i know i spelt that wrong..)


----------



## Vic-n-Ste

Hey ladies,   I'm back now after a little break!!
I have tried to read all the posts i have missed, so here goes on my catch up.... so so sorry if i miss anyone off..

Macknash - I had my injection training on Wed (25th) too, it was so exciting and scary all at the same time! The needles look so scary even though they are only small, i think its all the side effects you can get from them that makes you worry!! When do you start injecting?

Trix_bell - welcome hun and good luck on you journey!! Its nice that we all feel the same nerves and excitement, i love this site as everyone is sooo supportive of one another! 

S4r4h2k - the decaf coffee i drink is the blue top Nescafe, i love it....try it and hopefully you will like it!?  

Dingle - hi hun do you start sniffing today?? good luck with it, and let me know how it goes!  

Mrs M - welcome hun and good luck with your journey!   

Keldan89 - hey! its a horrible waiting game and i totally feel your frustration hun, but you will get there in the end think positive   and good luck with it all.

trying2011 - hey hun! how long have you been taking the Buserelin for and whats it like? I start my 1st injection tomorrow and I'm so nervous and excited all at the same time!  

AFM.... well i had my injection teach on Wed 25th which was much fun, iv got to be honest i am slightly scared about it all and very excited all at once, but i will do whatever it takes so fingers crossed they don't hurt too much and the side effects are not too bad,   (wishful thinking). 
I start my 1st Buserelin injection tomorrow (very anxious about it) i am going to inject at 8pm everyday and get a bath straight after as apparently that helps I have my next scan on 11th Aug to make sure i am d/r.... i will keep you all posted!


----------



## S4r4h2k

Hey ladies, 

Hi Sarah36, sorry to hear you had a stressful day - glad you didn't have to delay your treatment  Nothing worse than waiting longer than you already have been, I have a IVF companion CD, natal hypnotherapy, I think it's really good and just what I needed to focus, and keep positive!!! So sending you lots of      and      xxx

Hi Cuteloveangel, hope you are ok? I am with Coventry CRM xxx

Hey Vic n Ste - hope you enjoyed your little break, cheers for the tip shall get some in a bit as I am off to asda xxx

Hope all you other lovely ladies are ok xxx


----------



## Sarah36

Hi Cuteloveangel, norethisterone is what I have to take for 2 weeks From day 17 of my cycle, I should then have a bleed then a scan when I hopefully start injecting   I feel ok so far apart from being a bit poorly otherwise but hopefully antibiotics will kick in soon!!

Hi S4r4h2k, I am going to start the cd tomorrow, glad you think it helps sending you     back.

Have a lovely weekend everyone xxxx


----------



## deb1234

I have the same hypnotherapy cd. I haven't listened to it yet as I'm still waiting to actually start the treatment (20 days for 1st inj. it is taking forever!!!!). Glad to hear its good.


----------



## Macknash76

Hey Vic I should start the injections around the 8th August dependent on AF turning up when she should! 

Off to acupuncture this afternoon, wee bit nervous.......

Have a good weekend everyone xxxx


----------



## ttc79

hi all . hope everyone doing well with treatment or tick tock for all yous waiting to start  . I started my injections yesterday after going for the 1st scan, all is well  wasnt as bad as thought was going to be which is good . just hope it continues the rest of the journey .     to all xx 
ttc 79


----------



## deb1234

I'm not too worried about the injections as I had to inject myself for a couple of weeks when I had blood clots. I am worried about the nasal spray though. What happens if you have a blocked nose or sneeze soon after? What are people's experiences so far?


----------



## ttc79

hi deb1234,
our nurse said if suffered blocked nose/ hay fever etc that i would been advised to do injections as opposed to nasal spray , as it turned out i needed neither as am on short protocol therefore no need to DR . hope others have more info for you tho , good luck x


----------



## trying2011

Sarah36 said:


> Morning Everyone,
> Hope everyone is ok -
> There seems to be quite a few of us now!
> So a stressful day for me yesterday
> I had to go the doctors and be put on antibiotics and the doctor said it may be wise to defer my treatment for a month as I am run down, I was really upset - talk about bloody bad timing! I came out and called the clinic who called me back and said I was fine to go ahead and start the norethisterone today. Pheeeeewwww! So hopefully baseline scan mid Aug as planned.
> I am not sure how I feel, real mixture of emotions - one minute happy it is finally happening next minute quite sad - especially yesterday!
> I have bought a relaxation cd especially for ivf so I will give that a go and keep thinking positively.
> 
> Lots of love xxx


Hi - Sorry it was stressful for you. I can understand. Remember when you start the norethesteroone you will be taking it for a while and will then have AF - so plenty of time to get better. I'd take something to support your immunity and ginseng (the red) one if you are feeling low on energy but not whilst you are on the fertility treatment - I'm not professional - just talking from my own personal perspective. Don't worry - stay calm and let it all just go passed you.

You will be fine - drink loads of water to flush out your antibiotics. big hug


----------



## trying2011

Hi 

sarah36 - my amh is 60 which is high - it can be higher but a high amh (tends to happen with PCOS) need to be managed carefully. I have to go in and be scanned every day and give blood (expnsive and during the olympics)!!

Hi cuteangel - yep i will do - didnt know how to do it....but ill get round to it promise.

vic-n-steve - the burseelin/superfact - im sniffing not injecting. its gross when it runs down the back of your nose. but i think that it makes me hot/ hot flushes and abit tired maybe.

sarah - thank you! whats the iVF cd about? ive debated it but dont know what they would be talking about on the cd - could you please tell us a little more. thanks

Why are you taking northerterone (primulout) from day 17? mine was day 14 to 25.


macknash  - how was accu?

ttc79 - OMG!! YEY. awesome - you're the first shooter upper i think. how are you getting on ? how are you feeling? what are you shooting up? which drug.


----------



## trying2011

I am waiting        for aunty flo.


----------



## deb1234

Thanks ttc79. I don't know what I will be taking until I see the consultant next week but it's good to know there are options. It's one less thing to worry about.


----------



## ttc79

trying2011 - everything going good  am on  short protocol ivf so no DR. Am doing  gonal-f injections for 7 days but introducing cetrozide on tuesday as well til friday then back for action scan   
    to all x


----------



## dingle123

Is anyone sniffing Synarel? It's making me very drowsy


----------



## Sarah36

Hi trying2011, wow scanned every day although guess better to be safe than sorry. I haven't had my AMH done but have been diagnosed with PCOS although not entirely sure I agree with the diagnosis as have none of the usual symptoms apart from no periods!! My clinic told me to start norethisterone on day 17, I think they also start people on day 1 - you are right hopefully I will feel loads better by the time it comes to the scan - positive thinking  
The cd I have is called 'The IVF belief cd' by Helen McPherson the description is....hypnosis and visualisations for a relaxed and positive ivf cycle' track 1 is for down regulation, track 2 for stimulation and track 3 post embryo transfer. I listened to the first one today and it did chill me out they are all just over 20 mins.
 

Hi ttc79 - yep think you are first on the injections loads of luck Hun xxx

  to everyone else xx


----------



## Macknash76

Wow ttc79 i think you will be the first of us too!! How exciting. I am on short protocol as well and waiting for AF to start gonal f. 

Acupuncture was odd..... Not at all what I expected, not painful at all. Can't go again until 11th August which means, unless AF is late I will be on drugs by then. 

Xxxx


----------



## Baai

I'm also waiting for AF to start my first IVF. I'm getting a little nervous now that it's so close. And I think it's the first time I want AF to come quickly.


----------



## trying2011

Af here


----------



## Mrs.M

Hi ladies

Gosh this thread moves like a train, so hard to keep up! Also just waiting for AF to show up, should be in the next day or two, then I can get going with the Gonal F! So exciting!

Hope everyone is ok x x x


----------



## S4r4h2k

Hi MrsM - yes can be hard to keep up with lol fingers crossed AF doesn't keep you waiting too long xxx

Hi Trying - yay for AF 

Hi Macknash - I have had acupuncture, not for IVF but several times and found it very beneficial  xxxx

Hi Baai - we've all been there hun lol fingers crossed you don't have to wait too long either xxx

Hi Sarah36 - Not sure who mine is by but I also found it very relaxing - and have read in many places that empirical research suggests that positive thinking is conducive to healthy and successful IVF so come on ladies PMA    xxx

Hi dingle - nope no sniffing for me - xxx

Hi ttc - yup seems we are all a little behind you, so you will have to keep us posted on how it is going/how you are feeling xxx

Hi deb1234 - when do you see the consultant? good luck let us know how you get on xxx

Hi trying2011 - it sounds corny but it starts off with the usual relaxing you, settling you down then it tells your body and you that you are ready for a baby, I've only listened to it a couple of times and to be honest fell asleep before the end both times (which she assures us is fine) I am sure it is that and a combination of FF that has helped me, firstly know that I am not going through this on my own and secondly calm down a lot about it and instead of worrying about the worst case focus on being positive xxx

here it is - http://www.natalhypnotherapy.co.uk/6.html

Sorry if I have missed anyone, hope you all had a lovely weekend xxxx

/links


----------



## Daffodilly

Thanks for posting that S4r4h2K - I'll def have a listen to it tonight, anything to help with positivity is worth a go. I'm starting acupunture tomorrow - I found someone who specialises in IVF so I'm hoping I'm going to enjoy that. I had my drugs delivered on Sat and I now understand others comments - the panic when I saw the size of the box and all the medicine!!!!  I put the one in the fridge and shoved it away - I'm not going to look and scare myself again until Thursday when I have my teach!

Hope everyone is ok
xxxx


----------



## Macknash76

Helloe ladies!! 

I am not liking be back at work it is rubbish!!

S4r4h the acupuncture was good and she put needles in my ears as apparently that is linked to kidneys which the Chinese think is linked to fertility............I think that is what she said. And it must work as I have found my kidneys aching a bit like I need to drink more so have been downing lots of water. 

Lorna H let me know what you think it was the first time I had been. This session was to put my body back in balance in prep for IVF and when I go again she said there is a protocol for IVF so she will onlt be able to put needles in certain places. 

The only thing I was a little purtubed by was that she said it could delay AF.........thats not good when all I am waiting on is AF now to start. 

Feel much more relaxed and positive about it all now though think the week off has done me good. 

Hey Trying2011- yippee for AF arrival xxx

Hello all you other lovely ladies and hope you all have a good week xxx


----------



## Vic-n-Ste

Morning ladies, hope you are all well!!
Well i started my injection son Saturday eve, they are no way near as bad as what i thought they would be, I'm injecting Buserelin it does sting a little bit as its going in but its nothing really, I'm so so glad its not as bad as i thought it would be! Im hoping my journey stays positive and everything goes to plan as i do for the rest of you!   

ttc79 - glad you are finding the injections ok too hun, 

trying2011 - glad your af arrived hun, now you are on a countdown to starting the drugs etc etc, good luck sweetie!  

xx


----------



## deb1234

Hi S4r4h, my consultation is on Saturday 4th. Hope to start the drugs a couple of weeks later. Am thinking because of my age it might be short protocol and that's what I'm secretly hoping for. Am worried that if they down regulate me my body may never get going again. I hate the waiting and just want to get going but have to be patient.

Hope everybody is getting on ok. Happy positive thoughts coming your way.


----------



## Mia78

Hi ladies, I am about to start IVF after three failed IUIs. I'm feeling very nervous and am terrified of the whole process but am determined to be 
brave and give it a go.  I am due to start Buserelin injections on 3rd Aug; from reading the posts on here it looks like a few of us will be 
starting around the same time. It would be great to chat with other ladies going through the same thing. 
Xx


----------



## LadyHarrop

Hi Ladies
Glad to see you are all doing so well. Its great to be able to read where everyone is up to
Its fair to say I've had a few mood swings and hot flushes, which I put down to the prostap last week. So I've just gone online and ordered the hypnotherapy CD Sarah36 mentioned in her recent post. Hopefully that will help me relax a little and try and stay positive. 
(I've also discovered the joys of reading the pregnancy announcements page on here, to reinforce the belief that it can/does happen!)
 to you all
x


----------



## S4r4h2k

Hi Ladyharrop - Sorry to hear you've been on a rollercoaster of emotions, hopefully the CV will give you some relief        I don't have the same on but the one I have has helped me too so am sure it will help you xxxx

Hi Mia78 - Can completely understand your nerves and terror, but good for you to be brave and carry on!! PMA hun PMA this is the motto of the month/months!!! and the success rate is higher for IVF and now your body will really be ready !! I start on the 10th so a bit behind you but not a million miles and yes will be lovely to have ladies to chat to and keep each other on the straight and narrow xx
  
Hey deb1234 - I'm 38 and on long protocol so not sure how they decide on which one to put you on .... am sure one of the other ladies on here will answer that for us  if they do put you on short then we might be around the same time, if not then you will be cycling the same time as one of us  try not to worry!! They know what they are doing and I am sure if the thought there was any chance of that then they would have said so.....we all hate waiting hun, still if we all support each other and keep forcing the PMA on each other we will all be fine TOGETHER  xxxx

Hello again Vic-n-Ste  

Glad the injections went well, always good to read that it isn't as bad as we think it will be  sending you lots of PMA     xxx
Hey Macknash

I don't blame you for not liking being back at work, not sure what I will do when I have to go back .... it's been 5 years since I worked full time as I have been in college and uni for the last 5 years lol  Glad the acupuncture went well, you going to keep going then and sounds like she knows what she is doing and she is only saying it 'could' delay AF - she has to give you the worse case scenario am sure it wont!!         xxx

Hi Lorna - Your welcome, I hope it helps - also sending you lots of PMA       let me know how the acupuncture goes, I am a big fan of it, tho I haven't had any for IVF. I only get the drugs I am using at the time, so none of that big bag of drugs that some of you ladies have, I only have buserelin now and will pick up the menopur once I need it. xxx


----------



## Vic-n-Ste

Mia78 - awww hunni   i completely understand your nerves and anxiety about the whole process, its all natural..you are 6 days behind me hun (i started injection last Sat) which is great as we can discuss symptoms and everything together, stay positive hunni x    

LadyHarrop - sorry to hear you are having some horrid side effects hunni, I am thinking of ordering a DVD also to help relax me, when you receive it let me know how it is? wish you all the luck in the world  

S4r4h2k - hey!!!! yeah honestly they are really not that bad (well so far anyway) I'm on day 3 of them today so I'm sure some side effects will kick in sooner or later i had a headache on the 1st day of doing them and last night i woke up sweating loads but it could be worse!!, I'm trying to stay positive   and wish for the best! When are you due start your treatment? are you on the short / long protocol??

xx


----------



## trying2011

Mrs.M said:


> Hi ladies
> 
> Gosh this thread moves like a train, so hard to keep up! Also just waiting for AF to show up, should be in the next day or two, then I can get going with the Gonal F! So exciting!
> 
> Hope everyone is ok x x x


Hi Mrs M

I was wondering if you might be able to give me some advice. I'm at risk of overstimulating but they are going to monitor me everyday. Is there any advice you could give me or things to watch out for or manage? If i get lucky with some nice eggs and embies then we will have to freeze and try again. Please please please anything you can share would be appreciated.   Do you have a high AMH?


----------



## trying2011

Vic-n-Ste said:


> Morning ladies, hope you are all well!!
> Well i started my injection son Saturday eve, they are no way near as bad as what i thought they would be, I'm injecting Buserelin it does sting a little bit as its going in but its nothing really, I'm so so glad its not as bad as i thought it would be! Im hoping my journey stays positive and everything goes to plan as i do for the rest of you!
> 
> ttc79 - glad you are finding the injections ok too hun,
> 
> trying2011 - glad your af arrived hun, now you are on a countdown to starting the drugs etc etc, good luck sweetie!
> 
> xx


Awesome - this is great. you are on your way. whats next for you after the shots?

I replied to your PM but i can't see the reply in the sent folder so don't know if you got it....


----------



## trying2011

Mia78 said:


> Hi ladies, I am about to start IVF after three failed IUIs. I'm feeling very nervous and am terrified of the whole process but am determined to be
> brave and give it a go.  I am due to start Buserelin injections on 3rd Aug; from reading the posts on here it looks like a few of us will be
> starting around the same time. It would be great to chat with other ladies going through the same thing.
> Xx


YO! IUI SHMIUI!! That's what I say. Don't worry about it. I failed them too. Don't even worry about it - what they probably didn't tell you was that your chances were much lower than with ivf (obviously depends on the issues) - think of it as the warm up for the big one... xx  Don't be nervous. This is it....go do it.


----------



## trying2011

I have something to say ...dont know how so I'm just gong to try.....something makes me nervous

If you want to learn to pass your driving test.....you go do the test but before that you know its possible because you see your parents drive you around. you see other cars. you see people park and drive. you see your mum and dad criticise each others driving at times and ....you observe and learn.

I know its all about PMA but........I've never been pregnant. 

I'm learning to drive ....but have never seen a car on the road or  been in one.............I know its PMA but I've never been pregnant i don't even know if my IVF can work -  i just know that a whole combination of pills and shots and stuff and medical processes might make it happen....but because I've never been pregnant i don't know that i can be...i know thats the case for oct people starting off ....but it makes me nervous and uncertain.....and totally random i know. 

'pregnant' is what comes up on the test when you are having a baby......thats never happened for me before......


----------



## ttc79

hi trying2011.
I feel exactly the same , lots of tests n drugs n lots of PMA , but to be honest i dont know if it will actually work n let me have the Pregnancy that we so much looking for     . We were diagnosed as unexplained but after ttc for 6 yrs , i keep thinking there has to be a reason of some sort. Due to take 4th injection tonight so far so good , no side effects as such , bit of a small headache today but that could just be coincidence .  

tick tock to you ladies waiting on AF to arrive , be here soon enough 
all you ladies now on injections etc , happy jabbing  
PMA for all           .


----------



## Sarah36

Hi trying2011,

I can totally relate to how you feel and I am sure all of us who have never been pregnant can. All we can do is go with it, take our drugs, have our scans and hope and pray   that one day we will finally see the positive on a pregnancy test where so many times we have seen the negative. None of us know if this will work and it is a huge emotional rollercoaster for us but let's hope it does work for every single one of us on here. 

Lots of love to everyone


----------



## trying2011

ttc79


----------



## trying2011

Sarah36 said:


> Hi trying2011,
> 
> I can totally relate to how you feel and I am sure all of us who have never been pregnant can. All we can do is go with it, take our drugs, have our scans and hope and pray  that one day we will finally see the positive on a pregnancy test where so many times we have seen the negative. None of us know if this will work and it is a huge emotional rollercoaster for us but let's hope it does work for every single one of us on here.
> 
> Lots of love to everyone


You said it well. this is how i think most of the time. that was just my niggling doubt.. than you


----------



## Mia78

Hi S4r4h2k, good luck with starting your treatment, are you worried about the injections? I hope I don't chicken out when my box of drugs arrives tomorrow. 

Hi Vic-n-Ste, it sounds like you are doing really well with the injections and the side effects have not been too bad so far.  As you are a few days ahead of me I will look out for your posts so I know what to expect next!

Hi trying2011, yes IUI has been a big disappointment. IVF was not what I wanted as I am a big wimp but, as the chances of success are greater, I will have to be brave. How many times did you have IUI before changing to IVF? I could've carried on but didn't want to waste any more time and money on it only to have to move on to IVF anyway. Wishing you lots of luck with your treatment.


----------



## kellysteve

Hi sorry for butting in i am looking for some advice.....
I.am on my 1st cycle of.ivf and on day 6 of stimms menopur.. today i started with a tender achy  tummy and tonight i have a thick pink  brown discharge  sorry for to much info i am just wondering if this is normal its snt me into a panic as so far everything has gone so well xxx


----------



## S4r4h2k

Hi *kellysteve* - welcome - wish I could help but not started my DR yet let alone stimms but have you spoken to your nurse? they are there for any questions or concerns although I am sure there are women on here who have been through it and can advise you better than me xxx

Hi *Mia* - thanks, I am a little, trying not to be because everyone says it doesn't really hurt - and I have the autoinject so it's not like i physically have to stick the needle in me ... you won't chicken out hun      

Hi *trying* - I am so sorry that you are feeling down hun, I can not understand how you feel and wont insult you by saying I can as I have been pregnant, but what I can say is this ... it is frustrating and hurts more than any other pain in the world to not be able to do the one thing that you want more than anything in the world, nothing anybody can say can change that but!! we can help ourselves by trying (and I know it is not easy) but trying to remain positive. Empirical research has shown that stress significantly reduces the likelihood of pregnancy during IVF IUI, we all see and read all about women falling pregnant at the drop of a hat, and some of that has to be because they are not putting pressure on themselves and their bodies to get pregnant, I know it isn't that simple but it is a factor.

I have a cd my friend sent me http://www.natalhypnotherapy.co.uk/6.html (she is pregnant, got pregnant straight away after I've been trying for almost 2 years) and as well as that I am doing my utmost to stay positive, posting on here that you feel down is brilliant because we can all rally round to try to cheer you up (it is not a quick fix solution) but together, we are united in our desire for a baby and together we can support and encourage and advise each other!!! I am sending you lots of love          and      xxxx

Hey* Vic-n-Ste* - glad they are going well for you hun, hopefully the headache and sweating are the exception not the rule     I start my buserelin on the 10th so a bit behind you, and I'm on long protocol, so baseline scan booked for 27th and stimms starting then fingers crossed     xxx

For anyone I have missed I am sorry,
xxx


----------



## Vic-n-Ste

MORNING LADIES!  

trying2011 - Yay!! Its great, i finally feel like I'm on my way now! After the Buserelin i have my baseline scan on 11th Aug and then hopefully start stimms (Menopur) the same day as well as the buserelin for 9 days and then hopefully i will be read for the jab of ovitrelle and ready for ec!!! eeeekkkkkkk I'm sooo excited!! I CANNOT WAIT for EC & ET!!! How are you finding it all? Are you d/r with buserelin, whats next for you after the jabs?
I feel exactly the same way as you do hun in regards to getting pregnant, as i have never been preg before never seen a positive on a preg test, and it feels like we are putting our faith into all this medication and dr's and nurses, which we are but we also have lots of hope and love inside and that will help 50% as well. Just stay positive and I'm sure we will all get there in the end,       

ttc79 - I am also on injection no.4 tonight!!!!!! i started on Sat, how are you finding them? I think they sting a little as you are doing them and for about 10 mins after but its nothing a bath can't sort out! 

Mia78 - hey babe! when do you start your injections? Im here of you need me and i wish you   thoughts and good luck! x

S2r2h2k - the 10th is not far away now hun!! Its is a bit daunting when you are going to inject yourself but just breathe and think BABY and it will just come naturally!  

xx


----------



## LadyHarrop

Just a quickie, thought you'd all be intersted in the male take on IVF:

<DH saw mate last night who has been through 1 cycle of IVF>
DH: Going to try IVF. I'm not bothered as long as we get a positive result
His Mate: I know, but it matters to women mate

That's it! In a nutshell thats the difference between men and women! We're all spending so much time thinking about it, getting stressed, eating and drinking right, reading up on the internet about it etc etc. They just see it as a means to an end! Maybe I should be more like that


----------



## ttc79

vic-steve
good news for yous too  am finding injections ok - no stinging or anything . (makes me wonder if doing them correctly ) started injections of cetrotide today as well - that didnt go as planned but learn from mistake for tomorrows dose . you having any side effects ??


----------



## orlando08

Hi Everyone,

can I join this thread?

We have been trying for 5yrs+, 4 cycles of IUI all unsuccessful.  We have just had our first appointment at the end of July for blood test and are due back end Aug for results and to discuss treatment, I am hoping we will be starting treatment in Sept.. would this be about right or do you need to wait a couple of months?  

thanks O


----------



## orlando08

S4r4h2k said:


> Hi MrsM - yes can be hard to keep up with lol fingers crossed AF doesn't keep you waiting too long xxx
> 
> Hi Trying - yay for AF
> 
> Hi Macknash - I have had acupuncture, not for IVF but several times and found it very beneficial  xxxx
> 
> Hi Baai - we've all been there hun lol fingers crossed you don't have to wait too long either xxx
> 
> Hi Sarah36 - Not sure who mine is by but I also found it very relaxing - and have read in many places that empirical research suggests that positive thinking is conducive to healthy and successful IVF so come on ladies PMA    xxx
> 
> Hi dingle - nope no sniffing for me - xxx
> 
> Hi ttc - yup seems we are all a little behind you, so you will have to keep us posted on how it is going/how you are feeling xxx
> 
> Hi deb1234 - when do you see the consultant? good luck let us know how you get on xxx
> 
> Hi trying2011 - it sounds corny but it starts off with the usual relaxing you, settling you down then it tells your body and you that you are ready for a baby, I've only listened to it a couple of times and to be honest fell asleep before the end both times (which she assures us is fine) I am sure it is that and a combination of FF that has helped me, firstly know that I am not going through this on my own and secondly calm down a lot about it and instead of worrying about the worst case focus on being positive xxx
> 
> here it is - http://www.natalhypnotherapy.co.uk/6.html
> 
> Sorry if I have missed anyone, hope you all had a lovely weekend xxxx
> 
> This post contains an unconfirmed link/information and readers are reminded that FertilityFriends.co.uk or its owners are not responsible for the content of external internet sites


I have been trying reflexology if anyone is thinking about it, it has been great at helping me relax. Tho' I would say try and get a recommendation from someone in your area, you want to hear what they find and think needs working on, my friend went to one and they gave her no feedback.


----------



## S4r4h2k

Morning *Orlando*08 and welcome, I've not tried reflexology, is it expensive? what does it involve? and where abouts are you? IUI success rates aren't very high tho are they? not compared to IVF I think (please correct me if I am wrong anyone) so hopefully this will by your turn!!! If you are due back end of Aug they should give you your prescription/drug bag and you will start injecting/sniffing depending on if you are on long or short protocol, within about 21 days of AF. You will have something more concrete when you have your info appointment in August hun, in the meantime, sending lots of     and PMA to you. xxx

Hi *ttc* - good news for you too, why is it us women think we are doing something wrong if it doesn't hurt or we don't get symptoms? After all we are going through and will continue to go through it is only right we get a break at some point. Either way, I am really glad for you hun that it is going ok xxxx

Good morning *LadyHarrop* - ha proof at last ... however, it is so simple for men, yes they want the same as us but they don't have to go through what we do, they might be the most supportive DH in the world but they aren't counting the days, till this bit, till that bit, if only it were that simple as it being a means to an end... having said that, since I have been listening to the natal hypnotherapy cd I have been a lot more chilled about the whole thing. Anyhoo, that asides, how are you doing? xxx

Hey *vicnste * glad you feel like you are on your way, will catch you up soon!! how are you feeling now? any side effects? I hope not, yep 9 sleeps till the 10th .... am loving your PMA!!! keep up the good work hun xxx

How is everyone else? xxx


----------



## Macknash76

Hey everyone, hope you are all doing good and looks like there are a few more of us now. Will be hard to keep up with personals me thinks, but I will try.

Hey Trying2011, how are you doing today? Hope you are OK

S4a4h, just want to say how lovely you are you reply to everyone and always keep up with everyone. I struggle to do it. 

How are the lovely ladies on the short protocol doing? Many side effects with the Gonal F or the centrotide?

AFM - Not much to report this end, still waiting on AF to start Gonal F injections, been feeling quite chilled about everything, but had a not great 'discussion' with DH last night about finances - I have horses which take a lot of time and money. Not exactly what I needed when this is costing us a fair bit and it doesn't take much to send me over the edge. But quite proud of myself as held it together very well. 

Welcome Orlando08 hope you find us ladies helpful to you. 

Have a great day everyone xxx


----------



## magicalbabydust

Hi girls, 
May I join you... I was told this morning to make my first appointment with the nurse to start IVF in the next few weeks, (my normal cycle will start 21st August so I guess treatment starts shortly after that?!).  I am very positive (and excited) although not sure where to start with understanding the process, tips for going through it etc... Does anyone have some good links to read up on? 
Good luck to everyone - here is keeping everything crossed for all of us


----------



## keldan89

Hi ladies,

I apologise in advance for the 'me' post but I am having a rough few days.   I'll catch up & do personals when I'm feeling a bit stronger  

Got an email from my admin assistant last night when I was working from home to tell me she is expecting   it wasn't planned. She was very nice & said she didn't know how to tell me & she understands it's gonna be a kick in the teeth but cos I amsuch a lovely person she knows I'll be happy for her which I am but I feel so devastated   & I don't know why & hate feeling like this but I feel betrayed   

I know other people can't & shouldn't put their lives on hold cos mines crappy but that's how I feel ATM   it's so unfair. 

I also had a horrible nightmare where my DH admitted to sone horrible crimes & I had to turn him in. I woke up crying 

Really need a   & kick up the backside  

Hope everyone else is doing better  

Kel
Xx


----------



## Macknash76

Oh KelDan89, life can be a bugger some times. No words will make you feel better as we have all gone through this at some stage I am sure we all know how you feel. 

You are doing something positive by moving forward with IVF and fingers crossed we all have our families as soon as possible. Have a good old cry and don't feel guilty for feeling the way you do. I am lucky not to know anyone who is pregnant or trying at the moment and have so many friends who have had problems and all have overcome to have perfect familes. 

Sending lots of      xxxxxxxxxx


----------



## magicalbabydust

I agree, it is so hard when you get the news that a best pal or colleague is expecting (especially when they aren't trying!) it has happened to me so many times now and I have to work really hard to be happy for them and avoid all bitterness. I have found that this is possible. Keep remembering that you are following in her footsteps and that you are doing everything you need to do for now, being so proactive.  I remind myself constantly that all I need to do at this very moment is to relax about it and that will help me both mentally and physically. Thinking of you


----------



## Vic-n-Ste

MORNING!  

ttc79 - don't worry hun you will defo be doing the injections right they just effects us all in different ways, iv not had any symp's really i had a headache on my 1st day of injections and a few tummy pains but nothing really. Why didn't your injection of Cetrotide go well?

s4r2h2k - hey!! Im feeling fine no side effects really hun, Oooooooooo i bet you are so excited!!!   9 more sleeps!!!

magicalbabydust - het hunni welcome to this forum, you will find all the ladies really really lovely on here and we are all really helpful too!! I bet you are so excited and nervous about starting IVF, its a magical experience. This is my 1st IVF too, but i will tell you all i know about it, well try too anyway hahah......... first of all they will do all kinds of blood tests, sperm analysis, internal vaginal scan of your ovaries and womb etc... then whatever the results show you will have a appt with your cons to discuss the IVF treatment you will receive, some people have a short protocol and some a long protocol, mines a long protocol so i will explain this to you but for the short I'm sure someone else could give you a insight into it.... the long protocol start on CD21 of your cycle, you will start to inject/sniff a drug to make you down reg then you will have a scan 2 weeks later to make sure this has been achieved, after you have conf that this has been achieved you will carry on taking the same meds as well as a stimms drug to make them lovely follies start growing, you do this for 9 days and go back again to have another scan, once they are happy with everything you will inject a drug Ovitrelle to make them eggs release within 36 hours later and that when you have the egg collection, and your partner does his sperm sample. Then between 3-5 days later the fert embies are put back in and your in the 2week wait!! I hope this makes sense hun, but I'm sure if you google IVF treatments you will find loads of info!

Keldan89 -     awww hunni, i completely understand the feelings you are having its natural for you to feel sad and gutted that soeone else is pregnant, so please do not feel bad for feeling like that!! Try and remain POSITIVE   about your current situation though babes as it will help you through it completely, i just want to come and give you a massive big hug,   we are all here for you and always will be!! When do you start your meds etc hun ,good luck with it all xxxxx


----------



## trying2011

Just posting to say ......I have started shooting up.....fingers crossed.


----------



## trying2011

Sorry I haven't got time to reply to everyone but Kelndan

Just wanted to say....you're not a mean person. Its probably nothing to do with this particular person having a baby. Its to do with how bad you want one and maybe your fear of nothing able to have one because of everything that has happened before BUT you're doing IVF - you're in it - your baby will be worth that much more to you for what you are going through - you're doing IVF - thats intensive and demanding - why are you doing it? because having a baby is precious to you and means a lot....and its not fair or nice that its so easy for some others and not for us......but think about this for a second

- i went to meet a friend from work - simply and politely asked her whats new - she reel off no less than 9 people who had just had babies (namely guys in our office) - i looked straight through her after the first 4 and munched my sushi.    

- my friend has a baby...but had an ectopic two months before that. She could probably get pregnant every month!! she's given birth to it at 40 but she wanted to talk to me after the first one as 'she wasn't sure how it would affect her lifestyle and her career'. WTF. now she has a lovely baby after an awfully difficult birth and is stressing about.....work.

- Ive started to avoid friend and family with kids a as I'm not interested in hearing / seeing them right now. They say: hello hows it going. I hear: still not pregnant yet you've been together ages. They say: oh yes we took them down to the beach it was a nightmare in the car. I hear: but you wouldn't know anything about that you childless fatty.

- Yesterday on the way home from the clinic with my protocol - i saw a women 8-9 months pregnant with her 5th child. They all need asbos. But basically she is standing there, admiring her tattoos, talking on her phone, whilst her kids beat each other up.......SMOKING. 


- On my last IUI  I was soo bloated the postman asked me 'is it kicking yet'. Now imagine I have to see this bstrd every day and especially when he drops off parcels. I kid you not - I breath in before i open the door. I'm totally paranoid now!

I'm not even that much of a fatty!

Hope I made you laugh a little bit.

Don't worry about this assistant. You are on your journey. Chin up. Breath in! She's gonna get fat before you!!


----------



## deb1234

Hi Keldan89,

Don't feel bad. I burst into tears in tescos the other day because every single person in there had a baby or young child with them. I know it was silly but I've come to the conclusion that we've just got to go with it. It's neither bad or good, it just is. I suppose it doesn't help that I'm a teacher and see all types of 'parents' and agree with trying 2011 that's it's really not fair who does and doesn't get pregnant. Accept that you feel rubbish today but tomorrow will bring you a day closer to the end of the 2ww and hopefully some joy.

Big hugs to you x


----------



## S4r4h2k

Wooooooooo hoooooooooo *trying* fingers, toes, everything crossed, sending lots of PMA        xxxx

Yes it is hard, frustrating, disgusting that some people take for granted what we so covet, easy in their position really, not so easy for us to watch. nothing angers me more than seeing women and men smoking whilst holding babies/toddlers let alone whilst pregnant and how some continue to breed like that is beyond me, perhaps as I have said before because it means so little to them, because it isnt all they eat, sleep and breathe as it is for us. But this is our time!! We ARE going to PMA ourselves to BFPs!!! xxxxx

Hey *Vic* glad you are still feeling gooooooooood!!! Me excited? YUP!! about sticking needles in me lol never thought I'd see the day xxxx

*kel* -        listen to *MAcknash* she talks sense!!!

Oh hun, don't apologise, am not surprised you feel crap, of course you do. I had exactly the same situation with a very good friend of mine, wanted so much to be pleased for her but the overwhelming feeling was of self pity. Of course it is unfair hun but we have to keep strong, keep focused, easier said than done I know but the fact remains we need to focus on PMA and lots and lots of it, rant away, tell us how you feel because bottling it up will not help but remain strong and determined!        

As for the nightmare, see stress is eeking into your subconscious now hun, we need to get you some PMA and now!! http://www.natalhypnotherapy.co.uk/6.html have found the cd amazing!! Some other ladies swear by acupuncture, reflexology anything to keep focused!! Consider yourself kicked up the backside!!      now come on girl, we are going to PMA ourselves into lots of BFPs!!! sending you lots and lots of love,   and xxxxx

Helloooo and welcome *magicalbabydust* - oooh exciting times hey, now it is just the elusive wait for AF. As for tips, patience and lots of PMA  in my case treatment will start (by way of buserelin injections) DR on 10th August, which is day 21 of my cycle, I am on the long protocol. But it all depends on your clinic and what they decide is best for you hun xxx

*Macknash* - aww thank you, I really try and it does take me some time lol but I think I am in a fortunate position where I have a fair bit of time on my hands at the minute. As for you with 5 horses, I am not surprised that you are short of time, and money. Well done you holding it together     it is sad that there is a price on this, frustrates me to hell!! Sending you an AF dance       hope the witch hurries up soon!!

and for anyone I haven't mentioned, I am sorry sending you lots of love    and  xxx


----------



## Macknash76

Whoa there S4r4h only got 2 horses and one lives out 24/7 at the mo, not sure I cuold cope with 5 and may just agree with DH if I did!! ha ha

xxxxxx


----------



## magicalbabydust

Thank you Vic n ste - that has taught me so much. Dr apt tomorrow to talk about start date, which from what you mentioned, will either be august 21st (short) or sept 10th (down reg - what ever this means!). It is a little daunting isn't it! I've always been so healthy and sports has played such a big part of my life, I never imagined I'd need to take this route, but here we are, so lucky to have access to a great helping hand. IVF = ice cream, victory and fun. 

Mcnash - brilliant you have the horses to support you through this, my greyhound does the same and is the best medicine!


----------



## S4r4h2k

lol *Macknash* God knows where I got five from?? lol xxxx

*Magicbaby -* DR or down regulating is when they put your body in a sort of menopausal state, stop it doing what it does naturally so they can control it, before they start you on stimms to get your body to produce follicles and eggs ready for collection, mixing with DHs bits and then transferring back. It is all a little daunting, I found my clinic wasn't much help by way of information, if it wasn't for FF I wouldn't have a clue what long or short protocol was, what DR was etc. not only lots of advice and information but support from some wonderful women going through what we are going through!! xxx


----------



## Macknash76

magicalbabydust, I have a greyhound cross and two cats aswell, and you are right animals are a great source of support I don't know where I would be without them. They never question me when I am grumpy or mind when I cry & hug em half to death! 

I really should do some work I have zero motivation at the moment.....................right arsed kicked off to do something to pay the IVF bills!!!

xxxx


----------



## deb1234

Hi magical baby dust, 

I have my appointment on Saturday with the doctor then hopefully will start DR on the 16th Aug (long) or stims on 23rd (short). If on the long protocol and they won't let me start this cycle then I will start the same time as you (unless you start this cycle too). I notice we are the same age as you too. Nice to have a buddy  ; 

How long did everyone else start after their appointments? Did you have to wait another full cycle?


----------



## ttc79

hi all . hope everyone still keeping hold of  that PMA  .    
Well today is  day 6 of gonal - f and day 2 of cetrotide injections and all going well - no mishaps like yesterday  . cetrotide injection did leave an itch n a red rash area but was gone after about an hour . Have got scan appointment on friday to see how all is progressing   trying no to think about it too much - just going about day to day stuff as normal and works keeping me busy . To be honest am finding this whole process so far not half as bad as i had imagined so all is good - keeping positive .


----------



## trying2011

S4r4h2k said:


> Wooooooooo hoooooooooo *trying* fingers, toes, everything crossed, sending lots of PMA        xxxx
> 
> Yes it is hard, frustrating, disgusting that some people take for granted what we so covet, easy in their position really, not so easy for us to watch. nothing angers me more than seeing women and men smoking whilst holding babies/toddlers let alone whilst pregnant and how some continue to breed like that is beyond me, perhaps as I have said before because it means so little to them, because it isnt all they eat, sleep and breathe as it is for us. But this is our time!! We ARE going to PMA ourselves to BFPs!!! xxxxx
> 
> Hey *Vic* glad you are still feeling gooooooooood!!! Me excited? YUP!! about sticking needles in me lol never thought I'd see the day xxxx
> 
> *kel* -        listen to *MAcknash* she talks sense!!!
> 
> Oh hun, don't apologise, am not surprised you feel crap, of course you do. I had exactly the same situation with a very good friend of mine, wanted so much to be pleased for her but the overwhelming feeling was of self pity. Of course it is unfair hun but we have to keep strong, keep focused, easier said than done I know but the fact remains we need to focus on PMA and lots and lots of it, rant away, tell us how you feel because bottling it up will not help but remain strong and determined!
> 
> As for the nightmare, see stress is eeking into your subconscious now hun, we need to get you some PMA and now!! http://www.natalhypnotherapy.co.uk/6.html have found the cd amazing!! Some other ladies swear by acupuncture, reflexology anything to keep focused!! Consider yourself kicked up the backside!!      now come on girl, we are going to PMA ourselves into lots of BFPs!!! sending you lots and lots of love,   and xxxxx
> 
> Helloooo and welcome *magicalbabydust* - oooh exciting times hey, now it is just the elusive wait for AF. As for tips, patience and lots of PMA  in my case treatment will start (by way of buserelin injections) DR on 10th August, which is day 21 of my cycle, I am on the long protocol. But it all depends on your clinic and what they decide is best for you hun xxx
> 
> *Macknash* - aww thank you, I really try and it does take me some time lol but I think I am in a fortunate position where I have a fair bit of time on my hands at the minute. As for you with 5 horses, I am not surprised that you are short of time, and money. Well done you holding it together     it is sad that there is a price on this, frustrates me to hell!! Sending you an AF dance       hope the witch hurries up soon!!
> 
> and for anyone I haven't mentioned, I am sorry sending you lots of love    and  xxx


This is hilarious and brilliant. You're great.


----------



## trying2011

ttc79 said:


> hi all . hope everyone still keeping hold of that PMA .
> Well today is day 6 of gonal - f and day 2 of cetrotide injections and all going well - no mishaps like yesterday  . cetrotide injection did leave an itch n a red rash area but was gone after about an hour . Have got scan appointment on friday to see how all is progressing   trying no to think about it too much - just going about day to day stuff as normal and works keeping me busy . To be honest am finding this whole process so far not half as bad as i had imagined so all is good - keeping positive .


Well done you - keep going. Nearly there.


----------



## magicalbabydust

You really are lovely people.  Deb - great to meet you and know that we may be on the same timings - hopefully I'll know more by tomorrow and you by Saturday.  Knowing others are going through this makes it seem so much more exciting than daunting!

Macknash - oh lovely sounding lurcher that you have - I agree, mine has been a shadow for the 9 years I've had him (from the dog home) and he's been such a soul mate on this journey too.  Sometimes my DH asks if I love him as much! 

TTC79 -  thinking of you so much and wishing you every possible bit of   Team GB got 2 gold medals today - so there is good successful energy in the air.    I have all fingers crossed for you.


----------



## KathyN

Hi ladies, I've been laying low as I have been feeling a bit low as well. I have been catching up with all your updates though. I tend to stay away from the forums when I'm going though a rough patch but reading your last few posts, that's probably the best time to talk rather that bottle it up and wait for the dreaded envy monster to appear!!!!

News from me....... nothing, zip, nada 

Oh well that's not true let me think... 

well apart from waiting for my open day appointment for the first time (appointment is next Tuesday). I can't wait although I know it will just be weighing, blood pressure, height and a talk - but still I am excited!!
Anyone here at Bourn Hall, Cambridge??

Oh and I bought the Zita West relaxation album from itunes this week. I'm going start meditating soon. I will need it my neighbour is about to go into labour any day now - need to distract my thoughts. I'll let you know what its like..


Keep up that PMA ladies, whoop whoop!!

Kathy xx


----------



## Laura1507

Hi all
I've had my egg collection date for October 29th so will start injection towards the end of septmi think.l bit behind everyone now!!


----------



## magicalbabydust

Dont worry Laura, you are ahead of us in getting your dates and some of our dates may well be exactly the same as yours. Did they say why it was best to go for October? You now have a great 8 weeks to get as healthy and fit as possible. If you want something to do in the next 8 weeks to help your body prepare - here is something which may help anyone interested...

I have started taking foresight vitamins - they are a fertility charity specializing in helping ladies with conception through nutritional support. You send them a hair sample and they can work out what minerals and vitamins you need to take to be as fertile and strong as possible to hold a pregnancy. I have been on them for three months and have more energy because of them. They are safe to take through the pregnancy too. (Their statistics of success are amazing - I am sure these statistics are from women also getting conventional fertility support at the same time, but as they are all women struggling to get pregnant in the first place, it is very inspiring to read their success stories). They say the longer you are on them the better success rates they have...

http://www.foresight-preconception.org.uk/Default.aspx 

/links


----------



## trying2011

magicalbabydust said:


> Dont worry Laura, you are ahead of us in getting your dates and some of our dates may well be exactly the same as yours. Did they say why it was best to go for October? You now have a great 8 weeks to get as healthy and fit as possible. If you want something to do in the next 8 weeks to help your body prepare - here is something which may help anyone interested...
> 
> I have started taking foresight vitamins - they are a fertility charity specializing in helping ladies with conception through nutritional support. You send them a hair sample and they can work out what minerals and vitamins you need to take to be as fertile and strong as possible to hold a pregnancy. I have been on them for three months and have more energy because of them. They are safe to take through the pregnancy too. (Their statistics of success are amazing - I am sure these statistics are from women also getting conventional fertility support at the same time, but as they are all women struggling to get pregnant in the first place, it is very inspiring to read their success stories). They say the longer you are on them the better success rates they have...
> 
> http://www.foresight-preconception.org.uk/Default.aspx


wow never heard of this. looks very interesting. thanks.


----------



## Sarah36

Hi Everyone and welcome all the new ladies,  

It is so lovely to read how supportive we all are of each other on here, you know if you are having a bad day people will totally relate to how you feel  

Just wanted to check in to see how everyone is doing?  I realised today it is now less than 2 weeks until my scan when hopefully I will start injecting   Time seems to be going really quickly now!
Is anyone else on the short protocol - the drugs in my file when I inject are Suprecur and Menopur and the Ovitrelle for ovulation.

I am going for acupuncture tomorrow with a new lady and back to yoga on Sunday.
So who is getting used to evenings etc without a vino?! Once you get your head round it it's fine I think.

Lots of love


----------



## Macknash76

Hi Sarah36, I'm on short and AF due next week so start injections then. I have Gonal F and Centrotide, sames as TTC79. I guess it depends what 'issue' is?!

I am missing me vino, in fact I have an open 'box' of rose in the fridge just mocking me! Need some visitors to come and get through it for me.

Magicalbabydust my boy was a kinda rescue too. He is a real wimp and scared of everything but trusts us with his life, such lovely dogs and I have to admit on occasion I def love him more than DH!! Ha ha

S4r4h I am loving my AF dance!! Xxxxx


----------



## S4r4h2k

Morning campers,

Hope we are all bright and breezy today You'd best be or never mind an AF dance I will have to send you a kick your butt dance!!!     lol xxx

*Macknash* glad you liked your dance, now let's hope it does the trick!!   aw your boy sounds like my girl, and she's not a rescue, a big fat dogue de bordeux scared of umbrellas, hi-vis jackets, overalls, safety boots, pushchairs ... I think you get the idea? she looks terrifying, and her bark is formidable but it is just an act xxx

Hi fellow *Sarah* - what a cool name  I'm good ta how are you? excited about your scan? the next two weeks will fly by and lots of PMA     that you do indeed start injecting. I am on long protocol and start a week on friday with buserelin and then menopur after my baseline 27th provided it all goes to plan. You are right, not only is FF a wonderful site but this is a wonderful thread with some truly wonderful ladies who will help you on your journey xxx

Hi *Laura* - How are you doing hun? I am sure there are lots of ladies on here who have similar dates to you, but if you do find that you are a bit behind you could always have a look at the thread for starting treatment September/October? xxx

Morning *Kathy* - nice to meet you  yup you are right, don't stay away when you are feeling low... come here and have a rant and let us cheer you up!!! Although I might drive you mad with my PMA lol and the envy monster is in alllllll of us, it's better to share than bottle it up and beat yourself up!!!! Fingers crossed on Tuesday they start you on short/ or if on long that AF is nearly here so you don't have too much longer to wait xxxx

morning *magical* - yeah there are some pretty fantastic women on here!!! It is great to have others who not only know how you feel but are going through the same things, friends and family are great but I personally feel that unless you have been/are there you couldn't begin to understand. xxx

*trying* *blushes* aww shucks, you're not so bad yourself      xxxx

How you feeling today hun? xxx

Morning *ttc* - Yay PMA    and lots of it that's what we all need - glad all is going well and not as bad as you expected  I think it is really good to hear about how it is going from those who are going through it, then at least we know what to expect and more importantly have someone to ask once we do start - good luck tomorrow, lots and lots of PMA    let us know how you get on xxxx

Hi *deb* - I had my info appointment on the 16th July (started all this back in January) luckily day 21 (I'm on long protocol) was on the 21st of July and start DR on the 10th so not long now. xxx

Sorry if I have missed anyone, sending you all lots of love,      and  xxx


----------



## Son

Morning ladies; can any of you advise me pls?? 
Have booked my appt to start ivf so i'm just wondering what happens now?? We had a failed iui a few months back & were told to come back to start ivf when we felt ready; were told to make 1st appt on day 21 of cycle for blood tests. Sods law that day 21 is a Sunday & they're not open so appt booked for day 20.
I asked how much we'd got to pay on the day for the treatment & lady on phone said she didn't know! She gave me a break down of costs but said its the drugs that make it vary for each couple which I understand but she couldn't make it clear whether I would start blood tests on that day? 
I'm thinking that if she's booked another 'consultation/consent signing' appt for us then I won't actually start blood tests on this day (so we'll miss this cycle!) & only have a pay the consultation charge which kinda defeats the object of me booking an appt on day 21 of my cycle - why can't I book to go in before then for this initial appt so we're ready to go back shortly afterwards & start on day 21?! 
Am I making any sense to you??

   to all...xx


----------



## deb1234

Hi Son, I'm not an expert and other ladies may have a better understanding but as far as I know drugs for down regulation usually start on day 21 of the cycle. Blood tests for fsh etc (not AMH though) are on day 3. It depends how your clinic works but the drugs are usually delivered to you rather than you collect them. You normally arrange this yourself to try and keep the costs down. Therefore if your appointment is on day 21 it is unlikely you can start the drugs then. If you are on short protocol it would be the first or second day of the cycle. It may be that the clinic you are at has a different plan for you but I would ring again and check to be sure.

Hope that helps a bit. Good luck


----------



## Vic-n-Ste

*MORNING!!!!!!!!!! *

Hope you are all well!! Im still injecting buserelin, I'm on day 6 of my injections today and they are still going well.

magicalbabydust - your welcome hun!! its all a bit daunting so the more info you can get the better! I hope it helped.... you seem to have great PMA so try and keep it up hun 

ttc79 - sending you lots and lots of positive vibes......          

KathyN - sorry to hear you have been feeling down hun  try and lift your spirits a little, your appointments will come through fast now and believe it or not once you get started this whole process is actually quite quick especially if you stay positive throughout. Good luck hun x

Laura1507 - you may be behind us in date but at least you know when all is happening - isn't it exciting!!   

Sarah36 - oooooo its all coming fast now for you hun!!! Im on the long protocol so i take the Menopur and Ovitrelle but i have the Buserelin instead of the Supercur. Goodluck with your journey hun 

S2r4h2k - lovin the AF dance!!!  

xxx


----------



## Baai

Still no AF here. Typical, the one time in your life you want AF to come, it's late. My body is playing tricks on me.


----------



## deb1234

Have just had my latest day 3 blood tests back and my fsh has gone down from 8 to 6. That's a good thing right?


----------



## Macknash76

Baai, how rubbish for you. As I mentioned in a previous post mine was 5 days late (only ever been late 3 times since sycles started, typical!) I put mine down to stress, ah and maybe too much chocolate because of the stress  

deb1234 I was told that anything under 12 is ideal - my first was 15.7 and my second was 10.2.

Hope you are all having a lovely day, I am still waiting on AF and if the heavy ache in my boobs is anything to go by it should be soon.......

xxx


----------



## trying2011

has anyone else started their stemming injections?


----------



## keldan89

Hi ladies!  I had to wait to reply til I got on my computer cos I didn't have enough room on my phone screen!!

Wow! You guys are so amazing!   Thank you so much. If there's one positive thing that comes out of what we are all going though it's that we can all empathise more and be more compassionate to others going through rough times. I wish I could send you all flowers but this  is the best I can do!!

Today I am feeling loads better. Allowed myself a day of self pity yesterday & now s=feel strong enough to face the office tomorrow (luckily I'm only in there once a week ) & I'm still holding onto the hop that the psychic I saw was right & I will get a natural miracle BFP on 13th August which is also DH birthday   If not at least we are heading in the right direction finally with TX round the corner 

Ok now for the personals - I apologise if I miss anyone but there was a lot to catch up on!

*Orlando* - Hello & welcome  I hope you get to start your TX asap 

*S4r4h2k * - Can I have some of your PMA please?!!!  Thank you for the kick up the  it worked! I've tried acupuncture & to be honest it wasn't for me, just a very expensive relaxation! We tried it for 6 months but at £200 a month with no results (no improved SA or BFP) have decided to put it towards the baby fund instead  I'm gonna check out that hypnotherapy CD though cos I think I need some chill out time. Your Dogue de Bordeaux sounds like my male rescue Great Dane  Scared of his own shadow & farts!! I have 2 Great Danes & a rabbit but I bet you still have more slobber than me if Turner & Hooch is anything to go by!! 

*Macknash * - Thank you for your lovely words.  I am very jealous of your 10 horses   lol! I had one for 12 years but had to sell him so we could afford our house  I was devastated. Has AF started yet? I have a tip - When AF is due your body temperature goes down. I always take my temp when I know I'm about to ov & I know my luteal phase is 14 days so I take my temp again from about 12 days after ov, when my temp goes down I know AF will arrive that day. Even if you don't know when you ov or how long you LP is you can still take your temp 1st thing in the morning & they day it goes down should be the day AF starts. If your temp goes up it could be pg related.

*Magical * - thank you , you are quite close to me in dates, I should start DR 28th August if AF keeps to its usual time table! I nver imagined I'd go through IVF either but forums like this make it so much easier to cope. I'm gonna check out the foresight vitamins, can't do any harm!

*Vic-n-Ste * - thanx for the  I should start my meds on 28th August depending on when AF shows. I'm glad your injections are going well and you aren't getting any side effects. Hopefully it's a good sign of things to come  

*Trying2011 * - yes you did make me laugh, & cry a little but it was good!  Thank you. Hope the shooting up is going ok. 

*Deb 1234* - Thank you you are right I feel much better today. Think it helps to get things out sometimes especially with those that understand and don't judge you. That's great news about you FSH levels  Counting down the days til the end of the 2ww! 11 days to go!

*TTC79 * - Good luck for your scan tomorrow  it goes ok

*KathyN * - I agree with *Sarah36* the ladies on here are amazing, definately best to let it all out & get through a rough time together  I felt better just by writing it all down so maybe you could do a diary (personal or on here in the diary section) if you want to aviod the forums chat.

*Son * - Hello & welcome 

*Baai * - As Macknash said lots of things can make AF late. If you know when you ov & how long your LP is maybe you can get an indication of when it will come by taking you temperature as explained above. Hope it isn't too long a wait for you 

Phew!  Think I've got everyone  If I've missed anyone I do apologise

 &  to all

Kel
xx


----------



## deb1234

Hi magicalbabydust. How did you get on today? Good news I hope.


----------



## cuteloveangel

hiya peep!! its been a while!! i ve had new carpets fitted in my home so my house has been a mess so trying to organise everything and its still a mess!!! wow wow though everyone has come so far and its only been a week!  i went to my consent signing yesterday and she told me i could start this month which was great news so waiting for drugs to be delivered and i start injecting on the 14th aug so less than 2 weeks to go. scary but very exciting as the time comes closer. hope there are not too many effects as i don't deal too well with those. 

I'm at birmingham womens and there all so lovely there?? anyone else got nice nurses, doctors x


----------



## orlando08

S4r4h2k said:


> Morning *Orlando*08 and welcome, I've not tried reflexology, is it expensive? what does it involve? and where abouts are you? IUI success rates aren't very high tho are they? not compared to IVF I think (please correct me if I am wrong anyone) so hopefully this will by your turn!!! If you are due back end of Aug they should give you your prescription/drug bag and you will start injecting/sniffing depending on if you are on long or short protocol, within about 21 days of AF. You will have something more concrete when you have your info appointment in August hun, in the meantime, sending lots of     and PMA to you. xxx
> 
> Hi *ttc* - good news for you too, why is it us women think we are doing something wrong if it doesn't hurt or we don't get symptoms? After all we are going through and will continue to go through it is only right we get a break at some point. Either way, I am really glad for you hun that it is going ok xxxx
> 
> Good morning *LadyHarrop* - ha proof at last ... however, it is so simple for men, yes they want the same as us but they don't have to go through what we do, they might be the most supportive DH in the world but they aren't counting the days, till this bit, till that bit, if only it were that simple as it being a means to an end... having said that, since I have been listening to the natal hypnotherapy cd I have been a lot more chilled about the whole thing. Anyhoo, that asides, how are you doing? xxx
> 
> Hey *vicnste * glad you feel like you are on your way, will catch you up soon!! how are you feeling now? any side effects? I hope not, yep 9 sleeps till the 10th .... am loving your PMA!!! keep up the good work hun xxx
> 
> How is everyone else? xxx


hi ladies,

thanks for all your messages, it is great to see you are all so positive, it has lifted my PMA a bit already.

S4r4h2k - reflexology is kinda like a foot massage, I get it for about gbp25 for 1 hour, my first session was with a consultation too, so we had a chat about me and my issues . eg back issues, sinus, fertilty etc, then she started on my feet (its not tickly so I didnt kick her  ) and she went over both feet, writing what she could feel. basically different part of your feet relate to different part of your body and it is meant to help your body naturally heal itself from the inside out.
after my first session, it totally chilled me out and I have stopped biting my nails (yuk) feel lot more confident and my back is a lot better too. she said she couldnt feel anything wrong with my overies or anything so fingers crossed.

hopefully i will get time to catch up with you all tomorrow, need to nip off to work now 

   have a good day everyone


----------



## Macknash76

Hey KelDan, no sign of AF yet but I am not due until Monday so heres hoping it doesn't play silly buggers again!

Ah glad to see someone else who has gone to see a Psychic. I see a Tarot reader every 6 months and have done so for years and years. I haven't seen her since December but she told me that I would have news in Feb, that was when we found out we would have to be referred. She saw news June/July which is when we had our set up appointment and drugs delivered. Then she said good news in August and an annoucment in September. She said I need to be patient and that I will have children but I needed to stop putting so much pressure on myself and when the time was right it would happen........fingers crossed she is right! Ha ha most people think it is a load of mumbo jumbo but she has been bang on too many thimes with me and friends for it not to have some bearing. Although I do not live my life by it but find it oddly reassuring. Gee I have waffled on a bit there!

xxxxx


----------



## Daffodilly

Morning ladies, hope everyone is doing ok today.

Apologies for the lack of personals, but I'm at work and shouldn't really be on here!

Macknash - I've never been to a psychic, but fingers crossed for you that she is right   

I'm really pleased today as I had my injection teach yesterday (and I managed to stick a needle in me so yay!!) and they tolod me I didn't need to wait until day 18 to start taking the noresthine (or whatever it's called) and I could start immediately. . It's only a few days early but as you ladies know, the waiting is sooooooo long when you just want to get going!

I probably should know this, so seems a bit of a silly questions, but approx how many days to you inject for before the EC? I know it will change slightly for different people but what's the norm?

I hope everyone's got something nice planned for the weekend - I'm off to Alton Towers as I'm hoping it's something I won't get to do again for a long time!!

Sending everyone lots of love and PMA


----------



## Vic-n-Ste

MORNING ALL  

Keldan89 - thanks for the flower hun, haha!! Im so glad to hear that you are feeling much better, sometimes a day of self pity helps us out like you wouldn't believe!! Stay strong and positive hun   

cuteloveangel - oooo hun, your injections will come round sooo fast!!! i have found them to be ok and no side effects so far, good luck with it all hun  

Macknash - your tarot reader sounds really good! Me and my friend are booking in to see one at some point this month and i hope my reading is as good as yours was!  

LornaH - this sounds weird....but how good is it when you have your injection teach and you put that needle in you! Its just brill,   as it feels like you are on your way and making progress, its such a   sign! Good luck with everything and hope you have lots of FUN at Alton Towers!!! 

Well i have slight AF pains today and i am due on tomorrow, but my nurse said i may be a bit late as i am injecting the Buserelin, so we will have to see what happens?? Also last night when i did my injection i forgot to leave it in for 10 secs after all the fluid was in and when i pulled it out it went into a bump and was all red, its gone now, so i doubt it was anything wrong, but it looked weird! It stung quite a lot last night too, but maybe thats because i am full of it now as that was my 6th injection? Im on my 7th tonight, wooohooooo getting nearer and nearer to time for the baseline scan!!
Im going to see my cousins new baby girl tomorrow, i am looking forward to it and a bit apprehensive at them same time, i hate feeling like this but it can't be helped, I'm sure i will be ok when i get there, unless i break down into tears,   
Hope you all have a good weekend and i will be back on here on Monday! Bye for now and love and   to you all xxx


----------



## dingle123

Hey ladies

Really struggling to keep up with everyone!!!    Hope everyone is doing ok?

Is anyone else injecting menopur? I start on a low dose after my baseline next week. Have been sniffing Synarel for a week and really feel knackered! My OD nurse told me to keep drinking water to combat the tiredness. Also had a scan today and apparently I had 19 follies on one side and 17 on the other. I think their main concern now will be over stimulating me......

Is anyone else egg sharing? Really pleased that I will hopefully be able to produce a lot of eggs - want to be able to give my recipient as many as I can.


----------



## Brasso

Hello all, 
I'm a first timer, on IVF, first injection this Sunday. Yikes! Looks like a few of you are starting within the next week also...


----------



## Brasso

Hello all, I'm about to start my IVF treatment this weekend... Buserelin injections... It's the needle bit I'm still getting my head around... And the dos and don't have had so my mixed advise, do excersise, don't, do eat this and don't etc...

Anyhow, will be good to share with others going through IVF at the same time...


----------



## mrsmcc7

Hi girls, is it ok if I join you?

I had my pro-stap injection on 21st July and AF arrived bang on time last weekend thankfully.  haven't had too many side effects so far, and back to the hospital on Thursday next week for a scan/bloods and to collect my stimming meds (and nasal spray to top up the pro-stap)  As far as I know, all things being well, we're looking at EC on 20th/21st August and ET on 22nd/23rd August (our clinic only do two day transfer)

Hope everyone is well and I'll have a good read through to catch up where everyone is at when I get home from work tonight.

Suzie xx


----------



## ttc79

hi all .
hope everyone doing well and full of PMA  .
had action scan today to check on follicles , only had 3 over 10mm n 13 little ones so i am continuing with jabs over the weekend and go back on monday . hopefully they take a boost over the weekend. am on a low dose injections tho so am thinking positve it better than high dose n over stimmng.  
to all those patiently waiting on af to arrive , she be here before you know it   . and to all those on injections/ spray , hope you all well 

xx  xx


----------



## trying2011




----------



## Baai

Still nothing


----------



## Mrs.M

Hi ladies, hope everyone is doing well

I'm on day 5 of stimming, first scan tomorrow morning. Started the Cetrotide today also...anyone else on this and has anyone had any side effects? Initially I got some mild skin irritation, itching and redness. That has settled but now i have really bad diarrhea (sorry if TMI) Any advice appreciated! xx


----------



## magicalbabydust

Howdie all, 

Wohoooooo! I'll be starting the shorter round of IVF on 21st August when AF arrives. I have a meeting with the nurse in 10 days time to go through it all and find out which drugs and when.  All very exciting  

Great PMA from our inspiring team of ladies here, well done to everyone.  

Xxx


----------



## magicalbabydust

Ps - Deb, good luck today   Fingers crossed you have a date soon.


----------



## Sarah36

Morning Ladies,   

Hope everyone is doing ok, I had a bad night sleep so decided to listen to my relaxation cd at 3am - husband was not amused, couldn't see the problem I plugged my headphones in   

Hi Mrs M - good luck with your first scan today. 

Hi ttc79 - that's a good amount of follicles isn't it, you are at a really exciting stage loads of luck. 

Hi Suzie - welcome! Isn't it funny how all clinics favour different transfers, mine is 3 or 5 day but aims for the 5 if they can.  

Hi Brasso, welcome and good luck with your first injection hun 

Hi Dingle, how are you? I think what you are doing is so lovely, I have just read a book about a lady who egg shared - great you have so many too  


Hi Vic n ste, hope the visit went ok, not long until your scan now yaaay xx

Hi Lorna H - i have been told I will eject for around 13 days but I am on short protocol xx

Hi Macknash and Keldan89,    your psychics predictions are correct xx

Hey s4r4h - yes great name hun! I am excited about the scan but bit nervous too PMA PMA!!how's things going with you?

Hi Cuteloveangel, looks like we are due to start injecting on the same day, I have scan on 14th and if all ok will start injecting  

Hi trying - hows you my love? 

Sorry if I have missed anyone, have a fantastic weekend xxxx
 


I h


----------



## Sarah36

magicalbabydust said:


> Howdie all,
> 
> Wohoooooo! I'll be starting the shorter round of IVF on 21st August when AF arrives. I have a meeting with the nurse in 10 days time to go through it all and find out which drugs and when. All very exciting
> 
> Great PMA from our inspiring team of ladies here, well done to everyone.
> 
> Xxx


Hi magicalbabydust, that's great news - I am on short protocol and on my 2nd week of norethisterone, only side effect is it makes me feel a bit like I have pmt!!


----------



## cuteloveangel

thanks sarah, I'm getting excited that its coming round so quick but really nervous too as i really don't like needles and am wondering how i am going to fit this around work too cause i can't always have a doctors appointment!!! but to think 6-8 weeks from now we could be pregnant is an exciting thought. even though my hubby is really getting on my nerves recently so not really counting on his support but i hope all is well in the end!!!


----------



## Baai

trying2011 said:


>


The dance worked! AF is finally here! 
And now I'm really nervous.

Good luck to everyone else, whatever stage you're in. I've only just joined so am still catching up on who's in what stage.


----------



## Mrs.M

Sarah, lol, did the relaxation CD send you back off to sleep? I have no trouble getting to sleep at all with these drugs, infact it's staying awake that's the problem!

Baai, glad AF has arrived and you can get going!

Cuteloveangel, i have always been a massive needle phobic but i haven't found the injections too bad....just remember, it's for a good cause!

Magicalbabydust, 21st August will soon be here!

Hope everyone else is doing ok!

AFM, well 1st scan this morning....i have LOADS of follicles... Left ovary - 12.3mm, 11mm, 10.5mm & x12 follicles at 9mm.
Right ovary: 12.5mm, 10.5mm, x8 follicles at 10mm! They have warned me about OHSS and there is the possibility of them NOT doing a fresh transfer and making me freeze them all   I really hope not xx


----------



## deb1234

A bitter sweet day today. Finally had the consultation I've been waiting for (albeit with raging teeth ache, bottom and top jaw, from where I have been clenching my jaw in my sleep the last few nights). DH didn't make any fuss about the paperwork and all went smoothly. Am on long protocol and start DR injections on 17th Aug. EC possibly around the 14th September.

The bitter bit was when we had a phone call during the consultation to say DHs grandad had died. Can't help but read things into that....

Hope all ok and enjoying the weekend, AFs have arrived as expected and side affects of drugs aren't too much of a problem.


----------



## magicalbabydust

Deb - thinking of you so much, it is really just a few more days wait, and that is all. Now you have a confirmed date - that is soooo exciting and at last you can sit back and relax as it is all coming for you.  I've found long walks really helps that overworking jaw!

Sorry to hear about his grandpa, i hope this is not insensitive but Buddhists would truly say that means a life coming your way... A very good omen. 

Can you make a list of all the happy things you can do in the next few weeks to get yourself as healthy and prepared as possible? You don't have much time left before life could be very very different!

Great to hear everyone else is doing brilliantly with that PMA. This is our turn ladies   (and great to hear your AF has arrived so you can jump onto your awaiting journey for a brilliant time ahead - so very exciting!).  

And what enthusiastic and inspirational injectors - you are easing the way for us so kindly and brilliantly - thank you and so much good luck for it all 

Have a lovely weekend everyone xxx


----------



## deb1234

Thanks magical,

Not insensitive at all. Love the positivity! Does make you wonder about the whole circle of life thing..

Have a great weekend


----------



## S4r4h2k

Hi *magicalbabydust* -

Hi* deb* - so sorry to hear about DH's Grandad, I'm with magical, and also hope I'm not speaking out of turn, but the budhists believe strongly that we need to make room for new lives, although it means losing someone we love    However, I am so very pleased that you have finally had your consultation, and know when you will start  ... I grind my teeth something rotten, especially when I am stressed, the natal hypnotherapy cd has been a lifesaver, not only instilling PMA but helping to relax and thus not grind them so much ... sending you lots of PMA     xxxx

Hi *Mrs.M* - good news about your scan... sounds like a lovely number of follies to me, as for the OHSS         for a lovely fresh transfer xxx

*Baai* - glad the dance worked ... no need for nerves, we are all in this together   xxx

Hey *cuteloveangel* Oooh new carpets, I am jealous. I start on the 10th so we will be a few days within each other  how you feeling, all the waiting and finally something is happening 

I am certain there is not one of us who does like needles, however, its for the greater good, and besides in no time we will all be old hands at injecting and wondering what all the fuss was about, as for fitting it around work, you will manage just fine, the appointments wont be forever. xxx

Hi *Sarah* - lol aw well if all he has to put up with is some PMT like symptoms and a relaxation cd at 3 am... he should think himself lucky lol aww try not to be nervous, am sure it will all be fine...      xxx

Hi *ttc* - it is still early days, you will go back monday and you'll see lots of lovely follies ... so come on, where's the PMA?       

Hi *Suzie* and welcome, woo for AF doing as she should, good news not too many side effects and by the sounds of it not too long till EC/ET  xxx

Hello and welcome *Brasso* - I start buserelin on Friday, think we are allll a bit apprehensive about injecting and rightly so, but once we get over the initial shock am sure we'll be fine  xxx

Hi *dingle* - I will be although not till the 27th, hope you manage to get plenty of rest if you are feeling tired? I think it is wonderful that you are egg sharing, I am too old but would have liked to have done it myself xxx

Hey *Kel*, thank you for the flower, flower  ... you can have as much of my PMA as you need hun, I seem to have an abundance of it (for now) so lots and lots of it and love coming your way     

Glad you are feeling a bit better, just remember you know where we all are when you need us to kick your butt  or give you a     OUCH for the acupuncture, seems wrong that smokers can get free nicotine patches/gum to give up something they decide to do, yet we have to pay for things to help us for something that is completely out of our control!! grrr sorry rant over anyway you should definitely try the cd hun, at £11 it is a looooooot cheaper and you can listen to it as many times as you like, and I've found it really helped me.

Farts rofl not sure she is scared of them but she does turn round as if to say who was that cheeky slobber chops lol xxx

Hey *Vic* any sign of AF? Do you have to leave the needle in? I was told that when the window on the autoinject was full of black lines  then I can lift it off, but I take it you are injecting yourself without an autoinject? What time are you doing it? are we supposed to do it at the same time everyday and is there any time that is best?? Not long till your baseline now hey hun 

We all know exactly how you feel re seeing babies, but this is our time for babies      

Hey *Lorna* - tut tut FF whilst at work ... lol

Wooo glad the injecting teaching went well, I bet you are excited, no no more waiting hey chick, you are well on your way 

How was Alton Towers, did you go on Air and Nemesis? I love em the faster the better xxx

Hey* Macknash* Don''t you worry AF will be there on Monday if she knows what's good for her. I've never seen a psychic or Tarot reader but have always fancied having a go, seems yours knows what she was talking about and see like she said PMA no pressure no stress!!!!     and you know what? It doesn't matter what anybody else thinks hun xxxx

Hi *Orlando* - sounds surprisingly nice, and good news that all is well with you just need to bring on the PMA  xxx

again I am really sorry if I have missed anyone, haven't been on here since Thursday.

Hope you are all well, sending lots of love,    and  xxxx


----------



## deb1234

I am very lucky to have found such a great bunch of supportive people. It makes such a difference. And a huge thank you to those that manage to do personal messages. I don't know how you manage it. It's all far too confusing to me and your messages are the only way I can keep up to date.! 

Thanks tonnes x


----------



## keldan89

Evening ladies! 

Hope everyone is enjoying the weekend. We're of to a military show tomorrow  not my idea but gave to keep DH happy & quiet somehow! & at least we can take the dogs to socialise! Had slightly sore (.)(.) the last couple of days, had major mood swims & difficulty sleeping but I'm a rubbish sleeper anyway, especially when DH is snoring away!  *Sarah36* listening to your cd at 3 am is a great idea! When mine arrives I'm gonna try that instead of ear plugs. If I turn it up loud it might wake DH up!! . Only 5-7 days til AF 

*Cuteloveangel* new carpets how lovely. I wish we could have nice carpets but with 2 dogs they'd get filthy!  excellent news that your starting this month. The 14th will be here in no time at all. Hope you don't get bad side effects . We also have really nice staff & we are usually the only ones there so it feels like we are the only ones being treated . I think dh's are meant to get on your nerves! Mine def was last night! He just doesn't understand when a joke goes too far!   hope your getting on better today.

*Orlando* my SIL does reflexology. I was gonna ask her to do it for me when we had acupuncture but she was pg at the time so I didn't really fancy it then  

*Macknash* hope your tarot reader is right again   I think there's something in it but even if you don't believe if it helps you cope with some things then it can't hurt. I have a friend who is very opinionated & doesn't agree with anything like that, that's her opinion & that's fine but it helped me at a bad time, whether it's real or not doesn't really matter I think 

*Lorna* glad your needle teaching went well. I think I will have to inject for about 14 days before ec. I'm on long protocol. How was Alton towers? I haven't been to a theme park for years!

*Vic-n-ste *  AF is not too late. Hope you found the strength to get through visiting the baby. I had to visit my newborn nephew last month on the maternity ward. Took me all day to prepare but it wasn't as bad as I thought it would be. It's pg people i don't like ATM!  

*Dingle* I think I'll be on menopur as well but I'm a bit behind you. Maybe you can give me an idea of the lovely side effects?!   you have lots of follies!  your donor is gonna be so happy with you! It's such a wonderful thing to be able to do 

*Brasso* & *mrmcc7* hello & welcome  

*Ttc79 *    your follies grow over the weekend

*Magical* that's great you'll be on the short protocol. 21st aug is less than 3 weeks now! 

*Baai*  for AF! 

*Mrsm* wow that's a lot of follies.    & Fingers crossed you don't overstimulate & get a fresh transfer & some to freeze. 

*Deb1234* good news about your TX, I'm sorry about your DH grandad 

*S4r4h2k* thanks for the pma   I agree it's not fair that smokers & those who inflict harm on themselves through unhealthy living get loads of help & we have to struggle mentally, physically & financially.   obviously the ones who make the decisions haven't been through what we are.

Have a good weekend everyone
&  to all

Kel
Xx


----------



## Macknash76

Not at all about IVF but how amazing have the athletics been tonight. I am proud to be British! 

Oh yeah and the great British takeaway I had really made it............. Nice curry!


----------



## trying2011

. Am here. Just finding it tough. First scan soon.


----------



## dbk

Hi everyone...I just want to join you all on this journey. I have started short protocol and my nasal spray today and injections from monday (12 i think but depending on how things go). I hate the nasal spray - i have a hot flushes and feel very unwell for the first half an hour but that could be as it is my first day. I hate all these drugs but hopefully all will go to a plan without too bad side effects. 

Hope you are all doing well in your preparation for the next step...sending you all


----------



## Macknash76

OMG AF has arrived with force!!! 

Now scared as means first inject on Tuesday......

Xx


----------



## Brasso

Hello everyone, I'm about to do my first jab of Buserelin tonight and they told me to inject between 7pm and 8pm every night, but I can't remember why! Anyone out there know?

Speak soon


----------



## dingle123

keldan89 said:


> *Dingle* I think I'll be on menopur as well but I'm a bit behind you. Maybe you can give me an idea of the lovely side effects?!   you have lots of follies!  your donor is gonna be so happy with you! It's such a wonderful thing to be able to do


Hi Kel...

No sign of AF as yet and won't be starting menopur until I have my baseline scan (boo) but I will let you know any side effects etc! xxx


----------



## dingle123

Sarah36 said:


> Hi Dingle, how are you? I think what you are doing is so lovely, I have just read a book about a lady who egg shared - great you have so many too


Hi Sarah, all good thanks, on day 3 now of Provera, hope AF turns up soon! I think I've read the same book...is it based in Brighton? I cried @ the end!!! 

How are you? xx


----------



## cuteloveangel

Thanks guys for all the support. its so nice to come on here and escape from the world with people who are going through the same thing and actually understand. although i have an amazing husband who doesn't exactly support me emotionally but is def there for me WHEN i need him meaning i have go to him.....he can't just read my mind!!! lol. i don't think anyone understands how this affects you unless your going through it yourself. its really tough and feels like its taking forever and that i will never see a positive test. but on the up side, been keeping my self really really really busy with work and home and family which definitely helps to kill time thats for sure. 


i really really hope and pray that we will all get a healthy baby at the end of this all!!! sending you all   and   x x x x x


----------



## Sarah36

dingle123 said:


> Sarah36 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hi Dingle, how are you? I think what you are doing is so lovely, I have just read a book about a lady who egg shared - great you have so many too
> 
> 
> 
> Hi Sarah, all good thanks, on day 3 now of Provera, hope AF turns up soon! I think I've read the same book...is it based in Brighton? I cried @ the end!!!
> 
> How are you? xx
Click to expand...

Yes that's the book, I couldn't put it down - I was the same as you at the end!! I am ok felt really chilled and positive yesterday but today thinking oh my god 10 days until baseline scan and feel a little apprehensive  so made myself go to yoga and just going to listen to the relaxation cd before yet another vino free lunch with friends!!


----------



## S4r4h2k

Hi *Sarah* - ooh not long now, yoga and a relaxation cd are a good idea, keep you nice and calm and lots of PMA and a lunch with friends sounds perfect (even if it is vino free lol )xxx

* cuteloveangel* - aww    we are all here to support each other and I think we all feel the same, how can anyone know how we feel unless they have been through it? Yes it has taken for ever but the best things come to those who wait... you will see a BFP!!!         xxx

Hi *dingle* - hope you are well, lots of lovely follies for your recipient  sending you an AF dance to hurry her along        I will also be on the menopur after my baseline scan on the 27th xxx

*Brasso* - ooohhh you excited?? I don't start mine till Friday and was going to ask if anyone knew what time I Should be doing my injections At least your clinic told you what time to do them, mine said nothing xxx

*Macknash* - I'm not an olympics fan but yes not often we get to revel in the glory of being British  Glad AF has arrived, not long now. Scared yet excited to get going I'll bet, all this waiting is coming to an end. xxx

Hello and welcome *dbk* - you will find lots of lovely ladies, to help/support/share and advise you on your journey. Hope that the hot flushes and feeling unwell passes, hopefully you are right and it is just because it is your first day. Just think it will all be worth it in the end        xxx

Hi *trying* - sending you lots and lots of      and even more         you know where we all are if you need us. xxx

Hi *kel* - oooh a military show, hope you have a lovely day out you never know you might like it and at least it keeps DH happy and the dogs. I think listening to your cd loud enough to wake up DH from his snoring is a fantastic idea, even better if it helps you sleep  ooohh not long now till AF ..tick tock tick tock.

I agree with you on the tarot readers/psychics, if it helps through a bad time that is all that matters! Sometimes it does us good to hear what we want to.

As for the PMA you are more than welcome, anytime chick!! Glad it's not just me who it riles, anyhooo PMA PMA we are going to PMA      ourselves lots of BFPs  xxx

*deb* - I agree, FF has been a godsend to me and this thread, well the ladies are absolutely amazing. xxx

As always if I have missed anyone out I am really sorry, sending you all lots of love,     and  xxxx


----------



## trying2011

Hi Sarah and everyone else thank you. 

Am exhausted only a few days in and having to stop some of the meds. 

22 follicles one one and 16 on the other. Tweaking going on. 

Very very tired. It is exhausted producing eggs like a farm chicken. 

Just need some good bigs ones and no hyper stumlations please.


----------



## ttc79

hi trying2011 ,
congrats on the number of follies n hope they get your tweaking right so no over stims , how long you been taking your meds ? 
take it easy in the meantime n look after those follies  plenty rest  
xx


----------



## Brasso

Hi Sarah, I'm excited and a bit apprehensive... Decided 7.30pm should be the daily time.... Now counting the seconds down, without clock watching... GULP! I'm sure I'll be fine, once I've done the first one.... Il. 

Looking at what all the other ladies are saying, i could be a different person tomorrow or days after with hormones raging through my body. So glad I found this site, just to share, or read up on experience of others...

Still reading everyone else's news, so sorry I've not managed lots of personal replies yet


----------



## dbk

Hello everyone...glad to find so many of you going through the same thing...as this can be a lonley place. It is also really good to hear how others are feeling as that somhow makes the journey easier and it makes me think that I am not mad....as sometimes I do feel like I am going mad. 

My second morning of taking nafarelin and i feel quite bad for the first two hours...a bit sick etc and I have a headache which i think is normal. However, after that I am fine and back to myself until the next shot> I start tomorrow menopur injections so I will see how that will make me feel...

Thanks S4R4H2A it is a great site and the support is amazing so it is nice to be able to tell someone how i feel ...as if someone has not been through it or is not going through it they DO NOT understand it. 

Trying2011 - well done I hope that it all goes well for you. How long have you been on the injections? Lots of


----------



## Macknash76

Hello ladies, hope you've all had a dab weekend. Work tomorrow boo!!

Trying2011 how many?! Amazing but here's hoping they tweak enough to stop Over stim but catch all those lovely eggs xx

Keldan how was the day out? Better than you thought I hope. I spent the day playing horses but had someone come see foal I have for sale so was a wee bit sad about that, she such a cute baby xx

Hey Brasso, I was asked to do injections before 11am as they like trigger injection at the other end of the day, not sure how that works........ Although I know others who have done them at night to sleep through any side effects xx

Hi Dbk hope you find us all a good support when you need it, I am addicted to seeing how we are all doing! 

Hey S4r4h, you finished that dissertation yet? Xx

Hi Dingle, my sisters friend recently egg shared and her recipient fell first time. Such a lovely thing to do for someone who needs it. You should be very proud of yourself xx

Sure I've missed loads of personals, sorry I will catch up with everyone xxx

AFM - funny enough, been waiting for AF, arrived day early and am now not so confident and positive. Think the fear of the unknown is kicking in and all seems so close to finding out one way or other. Crazy times here's hoping I don't turn into absolute wreck. Been there before!! Oh an dying my hair and worried now that I shouldn't be........ 

Fingers crossed for all of us xxxx


----------



## S4r4h2k

Evening *Macknash* - BOOOOOOOOOOOO for work tomorrow  glad AF arrived, now come on where's your PMA Who's going to be a wreck not you!!! and you know what even if you try to be, we'll all kick your a ss!! Crazy times, that's a given with us lot right? 

Have finished my dissertation, take it to have it bound tomorrow  WOOOOOOO HOOOOOOOOO then just have to decide what I am going to do next Anyone got any jobs for a criminologist with a BA and soon to have MA? lol xxx

Hey *dbk* - here here!! Love FF and love these wonderful ladies, don't know where I would be without them, and nobody can understand what it is like unless they have or are going through it, no matter how much empathy they have. Like I've just said to Macknash, we're all a little crazy here . Glad to hear that you are feeling a little more normal  good luck with the menopur injections,     that you continue to feel fine!!

Hi *Brasso* - so how did it go I bet you were absolutely fine and are now wondering why you were so apprehensive  as for the side effects soon find out but I am sure even if you do get any you will be just fine      xxx

Hello *ttc* - how you doing? Good weekend? xxx

Hey *trying* - Sorry to hear you are exhausted, hopefully stopping the meds will help??     wow that's a lot of follies  good luck with the tweaking am sure they will get it sorted here's to a good crop of big ones and no hyper          xxxx

xxxx


----------



## ttc79

hi s4r4h2k, am doing good thanks how you doing ? weekend been fine , baby sitting yesterday n working today . 2nd scan tomoz  - tummy bit senstive today so hopefully thats me wee follies growing  

gotta agree with all you other ladies , this is a great site and everyone so friendly n full of pma to each other   
         to all
xx


----------



## S4r4h2k

Hi, I am good thanks, glad you are too. Working today On a day of rest tut tut lol Ohh good luck with your scan hun, hopefully you'll have lots of lovely follies, sending you lots and lots of            Let us know how you get on hun xxx


----------



## ttc79

yeh i know shocking eh , but someone has to keep the shelves stocked with chocolate etc for all us ladies  . thanks for the      , take care xx


----------



## Macknash76

You do make me chuckle S4r4h xxxx 

Here's a wee dance for you or being such a star xxxx


----------



## trying2011

msg5130642#msg5130642 date=1344187780]
hi trying2011 ,
congrats on the number of follies n hope they get your tweaking right so no over stims , how long you been taking your meds ? 
take it easy in the meantime n look after those follies  plenty rest  
xx
[/quote]

hi ttc

thank you. have got loads of small ones - been so tired and exhausted. have to be careful they don't twist round. not sure what will happen just don't want ohss .....wait and see wait and see....         .ooo usain bolt just won!!


----------



## trying2011

hey tic, macknash, sarah, ......

usain bolt officially fastest man in the world.    

and my follicles turned up after 5 0r 6 days of shooting. now i need to make sure they get some whoppers and i don't ohss as i really want a fresh transfer. please please please.          

i am so tired its ridiculous.  chat tomorrow ladies.


----------



## magicalbabydust

Hi trying,
Just wanted to let you know that when I had 7+ follies last month from clomid, my exhaustion was over within 10 days and I was then fine/normal again. So hopefully all the tiredness of producing eggs like a chicken farm is excellent as you'll have plenty for the embrogist to choose from. I found with my exhaustion came a surprising emotional rollercoaster, so if there is anything else that upsets you, remember that it might be all the follies - and that is a very good thing to be having lots for the embryologist.

Might make you giggle - when I was feeling a little emotional about it all last month (before getting ivf goahead) and totally exhausted, I decided to go for an early morning walk for sanity, I got quite into it and started power walking - unfortunately walked straight into a tree and knocked myself out. Couldnt believe it but now see the funny side (clomid can effect peripheral vision!). I decided to go for more rests after that when ever I could and that worked a treat for me. Can you find time to rest? Makes the rest of life so much more enjoyable.  

And to the Olympic fans - I am with you so much! Dh and I have come to London for 4 days of it and I am almost tripping over myself in excitement about it all. Saw Saturday evenings 3 golds in good old crowded london pub with everone cheering at the TV amd found myself jumping up and down in so much excitement! Bolt is a legend and Jess an inspiration. Team GB are working so hard and I can't believe out of all the huge countries in the world that we are coming third - amazing!  

Good luck for all of you ladies injecting today, the scans happening tomorrow and us ladies in waiting for AF.   have a great Monday xxx


----------



## magicalbabydust

To everyone bringing new lives into the world. Thinking of everyone today xxx


----------



## Macknash76

Trying and Magicalbabydust - we are a small little island compared to the likes of China and America and to be lying 3rd is amazing! I didn't think I was that bothered about it all but I really have been caught up in it all. It is fab!!

So I am off to the clinic at 12.45pm for my scan and bloods before first injection of Gonal F tomorrow morning, it is really happening now    

Hope you all have a lovely day, catch you soon xxxx


----------



## S4r4h2k

Morning *magical* Sounds like you had a lovely weekend in a good old fashioned cockney boozer celebrating our triumphs  OMG you did indeed make me giggle then I felt really bad for giggling at you face planting a tree and knocking yourself out!! Who would have thought power walking could be so dangerous lol. xxx

Hi *trying* - How are you feeling today? Sorry to hear you are sooo tired hun, but your body is working really hard to produce lots of lovely big follies for you, sending you lots of       and       for fresh transfer!!!

Lol thanks *Macknash* - I'm not right am I lol  Not long now, hope it all goes ok at the clinic, yes it is really happening now, before you know it you'll have your BFP          xxx

It's a dirty job *ttc* but someone has to do it  personally the only place that needs to be stocked with chocolate is my fridge!!! lol xxx

Hope everyone else had a good weekend and are ready to count down another week closer to that BFP!!!!

Sending lots of love,      and      

xxxx


----------



## Vic-n-Ste

Hi ladies, hoe your all well.............  

I am going to try and and reply to you all from over the weekend, so please forgive me if i miss anyone out!  

Brasso - hi hun, how did your first injection go? hope all was fine with it! I am taking it too, i am on injection day 10 today, and i do mine at 9pm every night, my clinic told me to do them at the same time everyday and a time that suited me. Im not sure why they told you between 7pm-8pm but id go with it anyway.  

ttc79 - hey!!! let us know how the scan goes today hun,       

magicalbabydust - wooohooooo for the 21st Aug   

Baai - glad AF arrived hun 

MrsM - WOW thats great you have loads of follies, but not so great they may freeze them! When will you know? sending lots of   vibes xx

deb1234 - oh hun so sorry for your sad news, they do say a life taken is a new life given, i hope that doesn't sound awful hun,   good luck with it all xx

S4r4h2k - still no sign of AF for me hun, I'm 2 days late now! Hopefully will be here soon. I don't auto inject hun and i do them at 9pm my clinic told me to do them at the same time everyday. I would say whatever time you are guaranteed to be at home is the best time for you to do it hun. Are you getting excited about starting!! Its not long now!   

Keldan89 - hey hun. yep my weekend went well and i was surprisingly fine about seeing the baby, she is beautiful and she has made me want one more and more now, hahaha! I got lots of cuddles with her too so was lovely! My AF still not here! How are you doing?x

Macknash76 - oooooo tomorrow first injection for you hun!!!!! How exciting,   you will be fine trust me!

cuteloveangel - sending lots of     and     vibes!!!! xxx

trying2011 - congrats on the follies hun,   vibes to you!!! xxxx

AFM.... well i had a nice weekend and the weather wasn't too bad either! My AF is now 2 days late, and I'm really anxious for it to start as i have my baseline scan booked for this Saturday and I'm on injection day 10 today of Buserelin, so I'm not sure if they will start me on the Menopur on Sat if i haven't had a bleed? I have the pains just no sign yet! I still have no side effects which is great, I'm very pleased about that   but I find the more i do the injections it hurts a little more everyday,(not hurt, but stings) it does go after 10 mins though, so i prob shouldn't be moaning!! 
I have lots of PMA going on at the moment, and   my AF arrives soon!!

xxxx


----------



## ttc79

hiya all, 
not a cheerful post from me today am afraid   ,  had my 2nd scan today , didnt go as well as hoped , not much improvement on follies , they have upped my dose til wednesday when i gotta go bk but they reckoning most likely abandon this cycle before collection and do iui .,then  go down this road again in 3 months or so. positive note - least i got some follies  ,
PMA to all you ladies out there 

take care to all xx


----------



## magicalbabydust

Ttc79, I am sure you must feel a little disappointed but you are so right - you have follies!!! That is exactly what you need. The world works in such mysterious and miraculous ways, wouldnt it be wonderful if IUI is meant to be your path instead of IVF. Here is so much   for you that it is.  Please keep us posted on your progress. 

Vic n's -   this is a AF policeman to order arrival now.   all fingers crossed for you - you'll be starting any moment now so don't you worry. And if they do the first scan a little early, I understand that is so much the better and they can just add another one onto the end.  

Here is a big   to everyone for their next step xx


----------



## Macknash76

ttc how disappointing for you, but you do right to look on the positive - good follies and fingers crossed IUI is exactly what you need this time round  

Well had my first scan and EC will be either Wednesday 15th August or Friday 17th August.......... xxx


----------



## magicalbabydust

Hi Mcnash, that is great news! Not long away for your egg collection, how exciting! Were you happy with the size of the follies for this stage? x


----------



## Macknash76

I have no idea how big they were   this was the scan prior to the drug inject (i am on short protocol) as my cycle is short only 25 days it may be that they are ready for Wedensday I will find out at next scan on Monday. I know I had 3 on each side which were quite visable and so she was encouraged as my AMH is so low it could be that I did not have much hope as I may not have responded to the drugs. But with 3 on each side she was pleased. 

All so complicated, now just need to build up bravery to inject myself tomorrow, It is not an Auto Inject but a needle, not huge granted but still a needle none the less. 

Whoop whoop we are on our way xxxxxx


----------



## trying2011

ttc79 said:


> hiya all,
> not a cheerful post from me today am afraid  , had my 2nd scan today , didnt go as well as hoped , not much improvement on follies , they have upped my dose til wednesday when i gotta go bk but they reckoning most likely abandon this cycle before collection and do iui .,then go down this road again in 3 months or so. positive note - least i got some follies  ,
> PMA to all you ladies out there
> 
> take care to all xx


Hang in there TTc- u could spike up and have some nice follicles.


----------



## trying2011

Magic. TTc Sarah macknash. And sorry if I missed anyone out


Thank you. ( I won't be power walking * who were u looking at when you walked into the tree*)


Have over 30 follicles and the bloods have shot up. 

Am excessively tired. Glad I dont have to rush to work. Am on the sofa resting. 

So tired going in everyday to do scans. Chilling. More from me later. 

Keep positive ladies.


----------



## magicalbabydust

Hi again mcnash, 3 on both sides is excellent!!  great news. I also have a 25 day cycle (and will be on the short protocol too). I was told that despite a shorter cycle it doesn't mean the egg size is any smaller - it just all happens a little faster. Good luck with the injecting - the dread of a needle is always worse than it actually is at the time. 

Trying - so glad you are resting. That is all you need to do. Perfect  sleep an rest well x


----------



## Jillian34

Hi everyone 
Hope I can join.... Starting my first injections on Sunday and have my drug appt on Friday... Nervous isn't the word! Any pearls of wisdom to help would be greatly appreciated
Xx


----------



## Playdoh

Hi everyone  

Mind if I join you?  I started DR on Saturday evening with my first ever Buserelin injection.  I've been ridiculously happy ever since?!  The calm before the storm perhaps??!  

I'm extremely tired today but I usually am before AF anyway so I'm thinking it may be that. 

Would love to join in with all you lovely ladies  

Playdoh. xxx


----------



## Brasso

Success with my first jab last night ladies. Quite tired today, but not sure if that a normal reaction or the fact I didn't sleep much for a few nights before.

I see lots of people almost at the same point, hope all is going well for everyone else, gosh we are all so brave! Who'd have though, me scared of needles would actually self inject.... Although I have to confess, I had my eyes shut tight, and asked my husband if I'd put in the needle all the way before pushing the medication threw!

Anyone heard of electrolyte drinks providing more hydration and helps aleviate the risk of over stimulation? Not the drinks in cans, but proper rehydration powered... Seems to be a little research here and there on various sites, here are a few I've found, that I thought I'd share with you all.. But I'll also ask my clinic, although they seem to have a skeptical view on most things!

http://infertility.about.com/od/infertilitytreatments/a/ohss_symptoms.htm
http://melbournenaturalfertility.com.au/2011/05/electrolytes-why-you-need-them-during-ivf-and-how-they-stop-wrinkles-too/

Catch you all later

X

/links


----------



## -FaithInGod-

hi everyone..

just a quick question....

is NHS funding 2 IVF cycles or 3

i recived a form gotta get filled in by GP  - it says 2 full IVF cycles OR 3 IUI ...NOT both......

I always thought it was 3 full cycles...whichever u choose .hmmmm 

Thanks for any input.... good luck to all


----------



## trying2011

-FaithInGod- said:


> hi everyone..
> 
> just a quick question....
> 
> is NHS funding 2 IVF cycles or 3
> 
> i recived a form gotta get filled in by GP - it says 2 full IVF cycles OR 3 IUI ...NOT both......
> 
> I always thought it was 3 full cycles...whichever u choose .hmmmm
> 
> Thanks for any input.... good luck to all


hi this all depends on your PCT - check with your GP but if its on the form presume they have given you the correct numbers.

Camden for example give 3 goes - enfield only 1.


----------



## trying2011

Brasso said:


> Success with my first jab last night ladies. Quite tired today, but not sure if that a normal reaction or the fact I didn't sleep much for a few nights before.
> 
> I see lots of people almost at the same point, hope all is going well for everyone else, gosh we are all so brave! Who'd have though, me scared of needles would actually self inject.... Although I have to confess, I had my eyes shut tight, and asked my husband if I'd put in the needle all the way before pushing the medication threw!
> 
> Anyone heard of electrolyte drinks providing more hydration and helps aleviate the risk of over stimulation? Not the drinks in cans, but proper rehydration powered... Seems to be a little research here and there on various sites, here are a few I've found, that I thought I'd share with you all.. But I'll also ask my clinic, although they seem to have a skeptical view on most things!
> 
> http://infertility.about.com/od/infertilitytreatments/a/ohss_symptoms.htm
> http://melbournenaturalfertility.com.au/2011/05/electrolytes-why-you-need-them-during-ivf-and-how-they-stop-wrinkles-too/
> 
> Catch you all later
> 
> X


hey I've been looking this up too: http://community.This ticker site cannot be used/cs/ks/forums/thread/48140920.aspx?MsdVisit=1

/links


----------



## trying2011

magicalbabydust said:


> Hi again mcnash, 3 on both sides is excellent!!  great news. I also have a 25 day cycle (and will be on the short protocol too). I was told that despite a shorter cycle it doesn't mean the egg size is any smaller - it just all happens a little faster. Good luck with the injecting - the dread of a needle is always worse than it actually is at the time.
> 
> Trying - so glad you are resting. That is all you need to do. Perfect  sleep an rest well x


have upped my meds - had a big meal which i haven't had in ages. added some more meds to my protocol and I'm resting up taking advantage of 1 month free on Netflix. (its crap).


----------



## trying2011

brasso

trying to post link again

http://community.***********/cs/ks/forums/thread/48140920.aspx?MsdVisit=1

if it doenst post the americans are saying gatorade (powered in our case all the way ) not water.


----------



## trying2011

sorry to be annoying one more time

http://community. *********** /cs/ks/forums/thread/ 48140920.aspx?MsdVisit=1

remove the gaps and it should work


----------



## ttc79

hi all  
faithingod = we get 3 cycles on the nhs in our area but no sure about other areas.

macknash =  well done on the follies - no be long til your collection day  

trying2011 = thanks , yeh maybe iui is the way for us - just seems bit strange as most people tend to have this before the ivf journey but nonetheless if it works i no fussed which order its done . i went to a spirtualist last year and she went on about ivf n said i wouldnt need it so maybe she was right .       .
Bit confused with the way things work and how they determine which protocol etc but fingers crossed get the outcome in the end 

all other ladies , take each ay as it comes and stay positive


----------



## Macknash76

Hey ladies any advice on the old injections, first one tomorrow and not looking forward to it so calling on your expertise xx


----------



## trying2011

pinch any fat you have so hard you don't feel the tip go in then release and press and hold firmly. take out quickly and put the cotton on the end and most importantly

FLICK out the bubbles....before you inject. xx


----------



## ttc79

hi macknash , 
didnt think injections were half as bad as i had imagined them to be so try not to worry too much , like trying2011 said pinching a fatty bit . i used top of leg for the gonal ones n stomach for the cetrotide ones - split so not same area for all jabs. 
happy jabbing


----------



## Macknash76

Thanks ttc and trying2011. I'll let you know how it goes clinic wants them done before 11 each day so will crack on nice and early.

Xx


----------



## Sarah36

Morning lovely ladies,

Good luck Macknash sure you will be fine  

Faithingod - we get 2 nhs fresh cycles and if we produce enough embryos 2 frozen that are much cheaper then paying full ivf xx

Hi brasso - my booklet from clinic says to drink milk, water, fruit juice and isotonic fluids I.e sports drinks to help prevent ohss. It says avoid tea and coffee and an increase in salt intake willencourage you to drink more and retain extra body fluid and also follow high protein diet.xx

Welcome Jillian34 and Playdoh,  lots of luck to you both, sure you'll find lots of pearls of wisdom on here!! xx

To all the lovely ladies trying2011, ttc79, vic n ste, dingle, magicalbabydust, Sarah, Keldan, cuteloveangel and everyone else on here hope you have a lovely day and are all doing ok.

This time next week I will be off to the clinic for baseline scan, time is flying now. 

Anyone else's hubby hate taking supplements - I have decided to stop asking him now and to be fair he is fine its just me with the issues!! Just wish I hadn't spent £70 on them for him!!


Xxxx  to everyone and lots of PMA


----------



## magicalbabydust

Welcome to the new ladies, you have found the world of major PMA through these exciting times, look forward to hearing more from you.

Trying and Brasso - thanks SO much for the info on electrolytes, this is the best info I've had. (I am constantly dehydrated, had regular diabetes tests - all neg) and I stopped taking rehydration salts as I was worried it might be effecting fertility) plus I reacted in overstim from clomid, My next step was to research if there was any way to naturally avoid it in IVF) I am off to order or find some today. Any more info on this is hugely appreciated. Thanks so much again    xx


----------



## magicalbabydust

Sarah - yes, my dh and supplements just don't go together either (not that he needs to but it can only help or so I thought!). I think we are not unique in this topic as a few friends off line have told me similar things. You can only lead a horse to water. I've given up thinking about it and all his specialty vitamin pots remain unopened!


----------



## Brasso

Hi magical abysses and Sarah36

I found this link http://www.ivf.ca/tips.htm looks like electrolytes called Pedialyte are fine... And recommended, only problem is they are expensive on Amazon, so I'm wondering if dioralyte will be as good. Might be a quest for a professional... That I am most certainly not.

What supplements is everyone taking?

/links


----------



## Vic-n-Ste

Morning, my lovely ladies...   

ttc79 - i wish you lots of luck hun for your scan tomorrow let us know how it goes! 

magicalbabydust - hahahahaha i love the AF   policeman   hopefully he will make it start soon!!!

macknash - great news hun, i bet you are sooo excited!!! its not long now..... you will be fine injecting just think   and what you can achieve at the end of all this and then stick it in, hahaha....no honestly its not as bad as you think,  

trying2011 - how are you feeling today hun? Make sure you get lots of rest,  

Jillian34 - welcome hun and good luck. Feeling nervous is normal throughout this whole process hun and remember we are here for you to talk to always.

Playdoh - welcome!! ooooo you are a week behind me, i am also taking buserelin and trust me all that happiness you are feeling now is exactly what i felt too, i think its just a relief that we are actually doing something positive... calm before the storm? maybe ...........hahaha!! What time do you inject? I find i am totally shattered a hour after me doing it, you also get a bit bloated after a week or so. You may find that your AF is late ... mine is now 3 days late... so don't worry if it is. When is your baseline scan booked for?

Brasso - YAY!!!!   well done injecting hun. We are all very very brave!! I would recommend you drink water and juice hun and lots of it, but its entirely up to you.   I take folic acid every morning as well.

FaithInGod - i think its different in different areas hun

Sarah36 - hey hun! how are you doing? Wow your baseline scan has come round quickly, mine is on Sat....... time flys when your having fun!   xx

AFM.... i have nothing to report really, just getting a bit more tired as each day passes, and my AF has still not arrived   i'll be sure to let you all know when it does though! haha 
Hope all you ladies are doing great!


----------



## Macknash76

Quick note as I really should be working. Injected this morning and thought was worse than actually doing it. Thank goodness the first one is out of the way! Thanks for all the PMA and support ladies you are all so brave and so supportive   

Will do personals laters when I am not suppose to be earning a living, although did try and convice DH that I should really be able to go part time   

xxx


----------



## Brasso

Apologies magicalbabydust my iPad decided to rename you as magical abscesses! Huge apologies, will click preview next time!


----------



## S4r4h2k

Hi *Sarah* not long now till your baseline  I bought us the sanatogen trying to conceive for him and her (£15 for a month) and I take mine religiously whereas unless I remind him to take them he wont. Men lol xxx

Morning *Macknash* - How did your first injection go? Assuming your doing them in the morning of course lol xx *you posted whilst I was writing this ... glad your first injection went well  xxx*

*ttc* That's what we thought, that we would be having IUI first but the consultant suggested IVF first and if it doesn't work we will have IUI. Sounds like your spiritualist was right  sending you lots of PMA         xxx

Hello *-FaithInGod-* - In our case, we get one IVF, (although if we get enough embies to freeze we get two more shots at FET) and then 3 IUIs xx

Yaaaaaay *Brasso* You should be proud of yourself, although I am lol at you with your eyes shut injecting yourself lol still success for the first now you have that hurdle out the way. Hope the tiredness doesn't last long and if it does hope you can rest. xxx

Hello there *Playdoh* nice to see you over here as well  glad you are happy and long may it continue     xxxx

Hello and welcome *Jillian* I start mine of Friday so unfortunately I can't give you any advice yet, but am certain you will get lots of help of the other wonderful ladies on here. xxx

Morning *magicalbabydust*- how are you doing? My DH also doesn't put much stock in the vitamins either, should have just spent the money on me instead lol xx

Hi *trying* - How are you? Wow that's a lot of follies, I'm not surprised you are tired your body is working very very hard, I am pleased that you are able to rest, and hope you feel a little less tired soon xxx

*Vic n'ste* - how you doing hun? here is your AF dance           

Sending all you lovely ladies lots and lots of love       and  xxx


----------



## -FaithInGod-

Hi everyone,

Just wanted to say thanks so much for info.... i guess i'll be going to GP and confirm what exactly we're allowed to do
I'm so glad i have found this forum, all of you are so lovely and supportive... i wish u all good luck and strength   
Hugs


----------



## trying2011

Brasso said:


> Apologies magicalbabydust my iPad decided to rename you as magical abscesses! Huge apologies, will click preview next time!


A hahhahahahhahahahahhahahhaha funny funny funny


----------



## trying2011

Trying is.... Trying to rest on the sofa. Whopper number of follicles. Really need theem to be quality though. 


Could you please share some more tips from the booklet your clinic gave you on OHSS. Please. My clinic hasn't given me anything. 

Have loads of meds left over. V tired.


----------



## trying2011

Ok whats the update ladies - post a line each....

who's waiting for baseline scans

who's injecting (for iui, ivf, icsi)

Who's waiting for EC?

ANyone at ET?


----------



## trying2011

Ill go first.


Still injecting.... taking lots of meds and building up to EC hopefully this week if things don't go wrong. Sadly looking more at quantity than quality....


----------



## trying2011

Here's another one as I've had a few PMs on what I'm eating/doing

- drinking at least 3 litres of water a day. eggs need water
- trying to eat some protein  mainly eggs. 4 eggs a day (scrambled, boiled) doesn't matter.
- Might start adding in powered towards the end
- Try and eat every time I take meds - finding it hard to eat at certain points of the cycle.
- Milk - supposed to have a litre maybe but drinking a big glass. (and some jaffa cakes  )
- Have started to get some food cravings as the follicles have got bigger and want more carbs.

- haven't mentioned all the meds tablets shots etc I'm taking as we are all on different things and mine vary day to day.

- also take solgar folic acid - supposed to be a good brand name for concentration and quality
- vitabiotics pregnacare 
- im also taking a priobiotic to contract some of the horrible ness from the meds as i don't have a strong healthy gut.

I'm sweating a lot (TMI!!) but prob has a lot to do with how hard my body is working. So will probably add a powerade as I can't stand diarolyte. 

Hope this is helpful.


----------



## cuteloveangel

hi trying... i ve just ordered my meds to come on thurs and i start injecting on tues so I'm a bit behind you. bit nervous but the injecting but everyone on here says there not that bad so I'm hoping its going to be ok. So looking like you ve only got a few weeks to go!!! how exciting!!! keep us posted and praying for your bfp!!


----------



## ttc79

hi trying ,... am still jabbing , dose upped on gonal f , go for 3rd action scan tomorrow , with decision to continue or abandon and move to iui being made on outcome of scan . 
hope your follies start behaving themselves , take care


----------



## deb1234

I'm a bit behind most. Start DR next Friday. Still waiting for meds though so a little anxious they won't turn up in time. Doing all the normal things, no wine, no chocolate, no caffeine, no life. Lots of water and watching my weight. Also listening to hypnosis CDs. Don't want to wish the summer hols away but just want to get started. 

Probably missed it but cute love angel are you on long protocol? If you are you are just a couple of days ahead of me (hopefully)

Hope everyone is doing well. Lots of PMA to all.


----------



## keldan89

Hi ladies 

Omg! Lots to catch up on! ATM I am waiting for AF. It should arrive anytime between thurs & sun. I can feel things happening but not as much as normal. Just been working hard & waiting to keep occupied  that's all we ever seem to do! Lol!  

*Macknash* I agree we are doing fantastic in the olumpics. I wasn't into it either before but its always on in my house, although not tonight, it's holby city & csi night! Lol!  glad your AF has arrived  & that's great news about your ec dates! Next week you will be pupo!!!  the day our was ok, very muddy & hot! A foal Omg i'm even more jealous now! My friend has a miniature Shetland & it's smaller than one of our dogs!  It's so cute! Hope the hair dying went ok. I did work pt but spent so much money on my days off I've now gone ft so I can save!! Lol! 

*Trying*    for you. I'm not surprised you are exhausted, your bodies working hard. I hope the follies grow for you & you don't get ohss.  for a fresh transfer. Like magical said you have lots for the embryologist to choose from so they can get the best ones. I've told DH that I'm allowed to eat what I want ATM cos I need fat to pinch for the injections! 

*Dbk* & *playdoh* hello & welcome! 

*Dingle* hope AF arrives soon 

*Cuteloveangel* it's lovely that you have a supportive DH bit I agree they don't completely understand what we have to go through & it's great to have such a wonderful bunch of ladies to share this difficult time with

*Sarah36* I hope the yoga & cd helped you chill out. My DH also doesn't like taking his meds! He keeps asking if he can have red bull!  I wouldn't mind but the main problem is with him but he won't do much to help the  along! Men!  other than that he looks after me well! Even bought me an opk with his bday money last year!  & they say romance is dead! 

*S4r4h2k the show was ok, very muddy & hot! DH is going to another one this weekend with my dad & bro, gives me time to make his bday cake for Monday!  criminology! Wow!  that must be so interesting. My friend is a criminal analyst & it's fascinating!

Brasso magical abcesses! Lol!  glad your injections are going ok. You did well injecting yourself with a fear of needles  Sorry I can't help with timings as I'm not injecting yet. The supplements I'm on ATM are folic acid, iron, Vit c, bit b complex, q10, Pregnacare, selenium, bee propolis, agnus cactus can't remember the rest!!

Ttc Good luck with your scan tomorrow.   it's good news whatever decision they make. If iui is meant to be your path then I hope the spiritualist is right.  the doctors will always decide whats best for you. 

Magical sorry but run into a tree!  that did make me giggle! Hope it didn't hurt too much. Did you have a good time in London?

Vic-n-ste  I'm ok thanks. Waiting for AF too! Hopefully should be here between thurs & sun but not hoping too hard cos I want the psychic to be right.  has yours arrived yet? I'm glad the baby visit went well it will be you in no time! 

Jillian hi  I hope your injections went ok.

Faithingod hello  like others said funding & treatment depends on were you live. We get 3 ivf in Essex but no iui.

Deb1234 I know what you mean about wishing time away! We always seen to be waiting for something AF, meds, ov, ec, et, poas! Hopefully it will all be worth it 

Hope that's everybody. Sorry if I missed anyone

&  to all

Kel
Xx*


----------



## trying2011

Good luck with the scan tomorrow.           

Looks like we are all coming along nice.

My follicle situation is messed up.  Sadly I'm at high risk of ohss - going in everyday for scans and bloods. hoping to calm things down but i think once the meds are in ur system the follicles that are small won't jus stop growing or decrease in size as easily as you might think.

it occurred to me today, all the pinching, poking, scanning, bloods, shooting up, feeling tired, drinking water....this could actually end up in a REAL baby...a really chubby fatty pamper wearing big eyed giggly smily baby in a bugaboo.                     Yeh thats right.....a real baby.

(and if it doesn't work the first time we'll just try again...when we are ready to)


----------



## trying2011

keldan - i admire your ability to reply to everyone! I'm not as good. sorry for that folks. but I'm foliowing the board.

so ec might be saturday - which is also boxing finals and wrestling and some other olympic ticket thing! NICE great!!


----------



## Sarah36

Evening everyone, hope you all had a nice day.

Hi Trying - I have my baseline scan on Tuesday 14th and hopefully then start injecting, they have my EC date as 27th but I know that can change depending on reaction to drugs. On short protocol, only 2 more days of norethisterone and then pray for AF    before scan.

Hey Keldan, exactly who said romance was dead   I think men just dont like being told what to do!! To be fair he is really supporting me on the healthy living which really helps  

Glad the injecting went well Macknash, my drugs are stored in my vino fridge at the mo - think I will move them to my normal one otherwise that's just torturing myself 

Hey Vic n Ste - I am good thanks Hun, Saturday is so soon   loads and loadsof luck and let us know you get on 


xxx


----------



## Macknash76

Fingers crossed for Saturday Trying xxx can't believe how much you are drinking, and really 4 eggs a day?!

Bloody hell Keldan, you have done so well replying to everyone. Rode my boy for maybe the last time last night, was so relaxing. One thing I am gonna miss if we are one of the lucky ones. You take a lot of supplements!! Way more than me, I had the bee propolis as I distribute for a company called Forever Living but it didn't agree with me. CSI I'm with ya on that, we love it. 

S4r4h, how's you honey? Get dissertation bound ok I hope? 

Well no side effects from first injection, stung for a wee while after but all good, I have the opposite problem to OHSS is the major thing for me is that I may not respond at all.......

Dingle, how you doing? You egg sharing with just one recipient? Still have much respect for you xx

Cuteloveangel I was sooooooo worried about the injections but I promise the thought of doing them is worse than actually doing it xxx

Hello playdoh, Jillian and faithingod xxx

Sarah36 my DH is obsessed with his supplements, lucky for me he takes a load anyway, he's a vegetarian and plays a load of sport so sneaking in the old swimmer helper supplement was no bother, to be fair he reminds me to take mine xx

Magical and Brasso you have both made me chuckle today, thank you xxxx

Vic-n-Ste AF never turns up when you want, just like a bus! Xx

Anyone I've missed big hugs and thoughts to you all.

Xxxxx


----------



## magicalbabydust

Evening all,

I am laughing a lot at the new name - I actually didn't see it as was straight into the weblink! No worries at all  

I had a read up of the pedialite, there is one without artificial colours and flavours which would be better than the normal one. It doesn't have HFCS as they use dextrose and fructose which is good). If you do ask your doc about it, in a breakdown it has: water dextrose, less than potassium citrate, sodium chloride, sodium citrate, citric acid, zinc gluconate. It is safe to give to kids. In comparison the diorite has: sodium chloride, glucose, disodium hydrogen citrate also silicon dioxide, saccharin (not so good) and flavouring. That said, it was all I could get today so I took dioralite! 

Ttc78 - good luck with your scan tomorrow and here is hoping the spiritualist was bang on.  

Mcnash - congrats for the positive injecting - your great PMA will help too.  

Trying - all fingers crossed that the stim stops soon for you and the tiredness fades too. It will all be woth it in the longrun.  A great friend of mine had 30+ follies and over stim (in Australia) and was successful first time around and now has a beautiful bouncing healthy wee boy. She is now going for IVF again for her second baby and has the joy of not needing to do any stimming again due to being able to use her extra embryos so she doesn't need to go through it again.  Keep resting and you'll be in good timing this weekend to sit back and enjoy the last of the olympics and closing ceremony on Sunday.  

And to everyone else - yes, I am still giggling about walking into the tree - and that was just clomid, what will I be like on the big boy IVF drugs?! Ha ha - watch this space! Sleep well all xx


----------



## magicalbabydust

That was meant to say less than 2%!! sorry - working off my phone. 

Ps - v'n's -     any news on af and getting started yet? Will be here any hour soon! Xx


----------



## trying2011

Rode my boy for maybe the last time last night, was so relaxing -- whats macknash talking about there


----------



## trying2011

thanks baby dust - good to hear about your friend and point well made about having enough in the future.

i was scared about a lady who had 40 eggs and only 3 fertilised as okish embryos (at my clinic). your story is more reassuring.


fingers crossed.


----------



## Jillian34

Hi everyone
Late reply for me but been at an olympic dinner so just back!
Hope all of you are well.
Just a v quick one.... Opened up my bag of drugs just now (probably not right time to do it) but anyway found some progesterone suppos/pessaries for rectal insertion up to ET...... Was a bit alarmed as didn't realise I had to do that!!! Sorry for personal question but anyone else had to use them? Think freaking me out ,ore than the injections!!
Night all & lots of positive baby dreams xx


----------



## cuteloveangel

hi debs1234, yea I'm on the long protocol at 2mg to see how i respond as i ve never done ivf before. if need be they ll up the dose but I'm trying to be positive and hoping everything is going to be perfect!! you ll only be 3days after me so ill let you know all my symptoms so you ve got a heads up. hope i don't get anything too drastic cause i ve just started a new job and i don't want to set a bad impression and take time off. so far i ve been lucky as my appointments have fallen on my days off coicendently but as i know i have more appointments to go, i hope they don't overlap too much. but working has definitely help keep my mind occupied and has made time just fly by even know I'm not enjoying work, the waiting is worse so id rather work.just can't wait to go on maternity leave!!!


----------



## Macknash76

Ha ha Trying2011 I was talking about my horse      should have read it through before posting I guess, Doh!!

You back in for scan today? xxx

Second inject today 3 hours ago and feel a bit uncomfortable now, can't describe the feeling, bit maybe achy?!?! Although maybe I am just looking for a reaction and it is all in my head   

xxx


----------



## Macknash76

Jillian34 I thought the pesseries were for after ET well that is what my clinic have told me. Have you had all your drugs delievered in one delivery?

My clinic only provides enough until each scan date to make sure you don't have any left over. 

xx


----------



## Vic-n-Ste

MORNING ALL..... 

S4r4h2k & magicalbabydust - your AF dance and AF policeman worked,   my AF came last night, YAYYYYYYY!!! Thanks guys xxxx

trying2011 - *my update* : I'm on injection day 12 of d/r Buserelin and my baseline scan is on Sat 11th Aug!!

Keldan89 - hey hun! glad your ok, yep my AF turned up last night   so I'm on injection day 12 now and at least i know that my injec's are doing what they are supposed to do now. I hope your psychic is right for you too hun  

sarah36 - i know I'm excited about my scan   Tuesday is not far off for you hun either, oooooo good luck xxx

Jillian34 - i have the progesterone pessaries too hun, but i wasn't aware they are for rectal insertion    hmmmmm i will have to do a bit of research me thinks, i will let you know what i find. xx

MacKnash76 - you will start to feel some symps now hun its only normal   Glad you were talking about your horse, hahahahahahahaha   xx

AFM..... as you have prob guessed my AF arrived last night,   so I'm all chuffed, I'm looking forward to my baseline scan now on Saturday!!! xx


----------



## magicalbabydust

Jillian - I am pretty sure that you take the progesterone after ET (def after EC) so perhaps you can ask them on your next visit.  I did not know it was menat to be rectal.  (But I have my first appointment with the nurse about it all next Wednesday, so I am still blissfully clueless, then starting short protocol on 21st and I actually cant wait!!!).  Good luck with it - keep us posted on how you get on. 

V'n's - Great AF has arrived    Hilarious how we have all speant years hoping it will not come and now it is the best step forwards!  

Isnt Chris Hoy the best.    These Olympics have kept my positivity higher than ever.  I still cant believe we are coming third.  We are off the the olympic stadium tonight and I am so excited I am almost tripping over myself!  Have a fun day all xx


----------



## Macknash76

I am pretty sure they are not for rectal insertion......well thats not where i have been told to stick em. I have been told that they have to be done morning and night and I have to lie down for 30 mins after I have put them in. 

Vic-n-Ste and Trying your minds are in the gutter ladies!!    

Hope you are all having a great day and looks like the sunshine is on its way back, yippee!!!!!

xxxx


----------



## KathyN

Hey ladies, how are you all. Nice to hear you all are making progress.
I had my first appointment at Bourn Hall clinic yesterday. I had this overwhelming feeling that all will be well and our little baby will be conceived here as I drove up the driveway. I have been on cloud nine eversince!!

The session was really useful in terms of explaining the process and what to expect. I also got a box of vitamins as we left 

My first consultation is on the 18th August. I noticed that some of you are on different protocols and how wondered how it was decided what was best for you - long or short protocols

Kathy xx


----------



## S4r4h2k

Good afternoon you lovely ladies,

Fristly, the pessaries, I too was under the impression that you took them after EC maybe even after ET? Also when they mentioned rectal pessaries to me my face must have been a picture because she said, oh you don't have to insert them rectally ?!?!?! confused.com so looking forward to see what you ladies find out about them, although they are a bit of a way off for me.xxx

Hi Kathy, it is all exciting isn't it, ooooh and free vitamins  I am on long protocol I have no idea how the hospital decide which one we will be on. xxx

Lol Macknash I did chuckle when I read you talking about your last ride rofl but them my mind is obviously in the gutter along with Vic-n-Ste and Trying. My clinic also only give me enough for one month at a time, maybe they are worried we will sell them?? I'm good thank you honey, yes got it bound the front cover amended and it has now been submitted WOOOOOOOOOOO HOOOOOOOOOOOO xxx

Hi magicalbabydust,  enjoy the Olympic stadium, try not to be tripping over yourself, or walking into anything for that matter lol xxx

Alright Vic-n-Ste woooo glad the dance and policeman worked  not long now till your baseline, not surprised you are excited after waiting so long for things to happen its finally getting there  xxx

Hi cuteloveangel - how you doing? drugs ordered and with you before you know it you'll be injecting  xx

Hello Jillian, how was your Olympic dinner? sounds like you've got all your drugs for your tx unlike Macknash and I, and the pessaries wont be needed just yet, I think not till after EC at the earliest, as for where to insert them ... I'm sure they will make it clear nearer the time, but my clinic said they could be inserted in either... xxx

Hi trying, I don't start DR till Friday and my baseline is on the 27th, that's the trouble we hear so many different stories, sending you lots of     for Saturday, I eat at least two eggs a day, tho I am struggling to get the milk down  xx

Hi Sarah36 - sending you a little AF dance to encourage her to arrive on time          - you have a fridge just for your vino ... love it  xxx 

Hi kel, see that's what happens when you leave us *sniffs* Ohhh waiting for AF well here's your dance ..        glad the show was okay, I think leaving DH to partake with dad and bro is a much better idea, ooooh happy birthday to kel's DH for Monday!!! Yes it is really interesting, wow a criminal analyst I would love to do that. 
Xx

Hi deb1234 I still haven't started yet hun and you'll find there will be someone who starts the same day or just before/after. Either way, we can still support each other  They will turn up hun, try not to worry you need lots of PMA       Think we are all wishing our lives away through our cycles. xxx

Hello ttc79 was it your 3rd scan today?? hoping and    that it all went ok honey     xxx

Hi trying... i ve just ordered my meds to come on thurs and i start injecting on tues so I'm a bit behind you. bit nervous but the injecting but everyone on here says there not that bad so I'm hoping its going to be ok. So looking like you ve only got a few weeks to go!!! how exciting!!! keep us posted and praying for your bfp!!    

Hi FaithInGod welcome hugs right back, you'll get all the support and advice you need from these wonderful ladies, honey. xx 

Wishing you all lots and lots of love,        and


----------



## Daffodilly

Hi all,

I hope everyone's enjoying this gorgeous sunshine - I can't wait to get out of work today! 

My computer died last night so will just be replying at work (naughty!) until can get replaced, so no long posts from me, but I will be reading and sending everyone   and   even if I can't reply.

Reading this thread is making me laugh - Maknash - I'm disappointed you were talking about your horse!
Vic-n-ste - yay for AF!!!!!!!
S4r4h2K - well done on the dissertation.  bet your well chuffed you've finished. Time to get out and enjoy the sun now
KathyN - great news - that's good about the vitamins as well. I just got told about my protocol - I didn't know there were different one's at the time, but I researched since and saw that short is better for low AMH.

AFM - stop taking the pill on Sat and will be asking for the AF dance as it's worked for everyone so far!!!

Anyone know what happens if you run out of drugs? I've not got enough menopour for the amount of centrotide (or whatever they are called!!!) in my box of goodies.

xxxx


----------



## dbk

Hello everyone, 

Just to update on my progress...I have finally had my first injection last night and I must say it did not hurt even a bit. Mixing of the drugs was a bit time consuming but not difficult. I would still say that sniffing the nasal spray is the worst so far but it is part of the deal and not much i can do about it...

My first scan is on Monday after 6 days!!!! I was a bit surprised but the nurse said that not much will happen until then and so Monday is the best day...

Thanks Kel - this website is amazing and I love the fact that I can find people going through the same things as I am at the exactly the same time  

What will happen to our thread once we finish being the first time ivf  we may get 2nd time thread  ? 

I hope that everyone is doing well and that the drugs are not making you too bad. 

love to you all xxx


----------



## trying2011

Macknash76 said:


> Ha ha Trying2011 I was talking about my horse     should have read it through before posting I guess, Doh!!
> 
> You back in for scan today? xxx
> 
> Second inject today 3 hours ago and feel a bit uncomfortable now, can't describe the feeling, bit maybe achy?!?! Although maybe I am just looking for a reaction and it is all in my head
> 
> xxx


heheheheh yep everyday. knocking about with 50+ follicles. (scared of ohss - very much so - bumped into a lady that was back just having got her 2nd BFP. baby number 1 at home! Reassuring).


----------



## trying2011

Macknash76 said:


> Ha ha Trying2011 I was talking about my horse     should have read it through before posting I guess, Doh!!
> 
> You back in for scan today? xxx
> 
> Second inject today 3 hours ago and feel a bit uncomfortable now, can't describe the feeling, bit maybe achy?!?! Although maybe I am just looking for a reaction and it is all in my head
> 
> xxx


did you watch the british gold dressage performance - sensational.


----------



## trying2011

getting closer ......EC prob sat/sun/mon. 

Are any of you stressed? tense? thinking about things too much?

no joke - i didn't do a natal hypnosis cd as some people have mentioned - but i did a calming hypnosis cd and i PROMISE You on my life ....it has helped.

Even the doctors all comment on how calm and assured i am. And my husband turned to me last night and said I'm very proud of you - you haven't complained about this once, you have stayed so calm and positive and I'm very proud of you. i know this is really tough....

me: yep i did a hypnosis cd hehehehehehe

him: wow.....its worked. 

i wanted to be calm so maybe i was more receptive to it. I've been calm. I've told the doctors I'm paying them to stress about it - i won't be stressing.    

when i was doing the IUIs over the last few years - I was stressed, down, upset. id see babies and want one and realise it might not happen. friends family all had kids or were pregnant or having more babies. I wasn't. It felt sad. It felt like the most important thing in the world. it wasn't easy.

this time I'm calmer and I'm hopeful. Hopeful that it will work and if not this time then next time. Life does have to go on (at least for the bits in between cycles) otherwise its all just one dark cloud for a long period of time.       


so back to the cd - yes it has probably made me calm as i don't think all this calm could just come from me without a little help

and strangely, two days in a row I've started actually picturing / visualising  my own chubby fat little pamper wearing bundle of joy, poop, giggles, bath time and pram walks........hopeful....


----------



## Mrs.M

Hi Trying2011, Just been trying to catch up on this thread but it moves so fast...I see you're also scared about OHSS? I am in the same situation. I'm day 11 today, having scans/bloods every other day which have now changed to daily because i'm overstimmulated. I have a total of 31 follicles between 10mm-17.5mm plus a further 16 follicles under 10mm. Suprisingly, I feel absolutely fine, no symptoms really. I'm drinking 3L of water aday and trying to rest as much as possible. I'm back at the clinic again tomorrow, they have warned me that they might not do a fresh embryo transfer due to the risk of OHSS and freeze all instead   Wondered if you had any tips for me to help reduce the risk of OHSS? xxx


----------



## trying2011

Mrs.M said:


> Hi Trying2011, Just been trying to catch up on this thread but it moves so fast...I see you're also scared about OHSS? I am in the same situation. I'm day 11 today, having scans/bloods every other day which have now changed to daily because i'm overstimmulated. I have a total of 31 follicles between 10mm-17.5mm plus a further 16 follicles under 10mm. Suprisingly, I feel absolutely fine, no symptoms really. I'm drinking 3L of water aday and trying to rest as much as possible. I'm back at the clinic again tomorrow, they have warned me that they might not do a fresh embryo transfer due to the risk of OHSS and freeze all instead  Wondered if you had any tips for me to help reduce the risk of OHSS? xxx


Oh MRS M!!! I am with you on this. Im drinking milk until day before egg collection. 3 litres of water and i don't think there is much we can do. I've read on american sites that you can drink gatorade - our thing is powerade - I've realised it tastes like crap. some sites say eat salty stuff.

i don't know if there is genuinely anything we can do about it. i do know that you can ask the doctors to give you some pills to preempt anything. i think I'm going to joke that i want a double dose. you have to be observed very closely. i think its a frightening thing as its something that happens inside you and nothing you can do to stop it. there are meds though that can help deal with it.

are you going to blasto transfer? that might buy some more time. but that said i spoke to someone today who did ohss and had a FET and told me not to worry about FET - and she even said its more relaxing - going through a fresh cycle - not as many meds just giving your body a break and building up your lining for some freshie eggs.

i know its hard - its very tiring too.

what am i going to do?

well. drink loads. maybe eat some salt and vinegar crips if my doc says yes to salty foods. apparently the salty food is supposed to draw out the water from the abdomen to other cells - I'm going to check this with my 'several phds' doctor. they don't tend to bombard you with lots of info - they tell you as you go along.

take their pills and ask for some extra if its ok to do so.

and wait and see. also I'm going to make it very clear it is there responsibility to ensure this doesn't fk up. and if i feel bad ill be kicking up a storm as I've been trusting them to take good care of me and have kept quiet so far. i know that doesn't sound nice but its my body they are messing up.

im scared about it happening as with all the bloating and discomfort already, I'm sure you're thinking, how much worse can this get - and with ohss it does get worse doesn't it   

on the positive its good to be able to make so many eggs - you could have your whole future family in one batch ;-).

how are you feeling about it?


----------



## Macknash76

Ok I may sound a bit silly here but is the excessive water and eggs to avoid OHSS? I'm not at risk as AMH so low but you girls got me thinking I should be doing more water and getting some eggs down me?!? 

Xx


----------



## Macknash76

Trying -yep I did watch the dressage, was amazing so proud of them.

Ha ha Lorna I'm disappointed I was talking about my horse  

Kel any sign of AF? X

S4r4h I thought you were already injecting? You on long protocol?

Xx


----------



## trying2011

water to help egg development - water good for all cell production and to keep you hydrated.

eggs - protein helps with egg production. and quality .


----------



## trying2011

i am very lucky - I've found an acupuncturist and chinese herbalist who is awesome.

he has been managing me and my husband through all the fertility stuff and he knows so much about the cycles, treatments, conditions, medicines etc

and today when i said i was suffering from heartburn and bloating from the meds - he hand delivered some freshly made chamomile and rose tea as I was close by his clinic. very cool dude.

he also has a practise in london and i highly recommend him. he's not ur average shoot in the pins and sit back play some music and let the client relax for 45 mins type of guy. very well informed and has helped a lot of women through fertility.

im a fan.


----------



## Jillian34

Thanks for all your replies about pessaries..... I am at my appointment on Friday so will report back with findings as majorly confusing ! 

Hope u are all well xx


----------



## ttc79

hi ladies ,  4th action scan today , looking at abandoned ivf cycle this time   . follies 7,2x9,10,13 16 and bout 8 minis . going back on friday , if 16 follie manages to get to 18 then we converting to iui this time around which looking at taking place on monday  . if it doesnt then the process is over for us this time arond . it looking good for getting to 18 tho as it jumped from 13 on monday  fingers crossed

best of luck to all you xx


----------



## trying2011

TTC - I think you'll get there.      mine peaked at the end during iui.


----------



## trying2011

trying.....is getting slightly depressed at the concept of quantity not quality and.......the impending highly likely OHSS


----------



## trying2011

7am. Craving nandos chicken and chips.


----------



## deb1234

Morning ttc and trying.

Have fingers crossed for both of you that you get the follies you need and no OHSS. 

Big hugs


----------



## Macknash76

Morning ladies!! Hope you are all good. 

Trying, how you feeling this morning? Sad to hear you are having some down times, you are doing all you can and you can't ask any more of yourself or your body. The Docs will do what they can to stop the OHSS and you have some fab follies, sure there are good quality in there. Chin up chick we are all hear for you and keeping everything crossed. Let us know how the scan goes today     and lots of


----------



## Macknash76

TTC its interesting that you are on the same treatment as I am (Gonal F and Cetrotide) and yet our 'issues' seem to be so different. I have incredibly low AMH (2) and have been put on the highest dose possible. Which is good in that OHSS isn't expected but actually responded to the treatment is not guaranteed. 

Fingers crossed for scan and that IUI can go ahead for you on Monday


----------



## Mia78

Hi ladies, I haven't posted for a week or so and I've just been having a quick read through to see where everyone's up to. It's really busy on here now, it's hard to keep up!
I have been on the Buserelin injections for just over a week now and am getting a few side effects (headaches, can't sleep, anxiety). I am not finding the injections easy though. My partner does them for me but the needle's a little painful and it stings.   I do them in my leg at the moment but might try somewhere else. I'm dreading having to do two a day! Does anyone have any tips for injecting? Where's the least painful place? I'm a wimp, I know, sorry! There are some brave ladies on here, I wish I was.
Hope it's going well for you all. Sending you lots of


----------



## S4r4h2k

Morning Mia I start Buserelin tomorrow, not looking forward to the side effects at all, hope yours ease off have you tried drinking lots of water? and I have a natal hypnotherapy cd which helps me relax http://www.natalhypnotherapy.co.uk/6.html xxx

Hey Macknash noooooooooo I am on the long protocol so don't start till tomorrow  how are you today?? xxx

Hi Deb, MrsM, dbk,

Hi Jillian, good luck for your appointment on Friday xxx

Hi trying cheers for all your tips, you are a lifesaver, chamomile and rose tea mmmm sounds lovely!!! The milk is it supposed to be full fat and organic and the gatorade/powerade? when is it we should start drinking them and eating the salty stuff? is it when DRing or stimming? Try not to worry too much, sending you lots and lots of        and      get that cd on again!! and start visualising yourself and that beautiful baby  PMA    xxxx

ttc sorry to hear about your scan, but as my friend says I can't hear the fat lady singing... and it aint over till the fat lady sings!!! sending you a heap of PMA        and        for Friday and as you said they have jumped from 13 - 18 soo.... xxx

Hi Lorna, thank you I am indeed pleased, bring on the sunshine  here's your AF dance,         can't help with the running out of drugs, I only get enough for one month at a time and have a repeat prescription so can just go and get some more. xxx

Sorry if I have missed anyone, hope you are all well, sending lots of love and PMA       and 
xxxx


----------



## Vic-n-Ste

MORNING!!!!! 

Jillian34 - hey!! well i did a bit of research and found that the pessaries can be inserted either vaginally or rectal, it up to you Although most people say that rectal is better. ........   hmmmmmm i will have to have a think about that one!! hahahahaha.

KathyN - good luck with it all hun  

S4r4h2k - hahahahahahaha....... my face was a picture too when i heard about rectal pessaries   but apparently you can insert them vaginally also... whatever floats your boat really    

dbk - ooooo good luck for your first scan on Monday hun  

trying2011 - awwww its great that you are so positive about it all hun, its the best way to be   I bet you are excited about EC.........are you having some time off work to relax afterwards?? Also have you had your Nando's yet,  

ttc79 - i reckon you will get to 18 hun   good luck!! x

Mia78 - Hi!! awww hun the injections do sting a little but i find that they are not too bad if you inject in your stomach, yes the sting is still there slightly, but they taught me to pinch my skin and put the injection in that way then let go and push the fluid in!! Try it and see if it helps    and make sure you drink 3 litres of water a day as tis helps too, your not a wimp at all, you are in fact very brave to be doing all of this! xx

AFM.... well i am now on injection day13 of d/r buserelin and the side effects are coming thick and fast..... i am getting HOT sweats like you wouldn't believe and my stomach is bloated out soooo much (half due to my AF and half because of injecs) i look pregnant!!! Also had a banging headache last night and lots of moodiness, my poor poor fiancé    I am also extremely tired by lunchtime each day and it doesn't go away until the next morning!!
Hopefully when i start the stimms which should hopefully be Sat/Sun i will feel a bit better?? 
 to you all xx


----------



## Macknash76

Hi S4r4h - ah I see, good luck tomorrow. You will be all good honey I am sure of it. I am OK bit crampy from the drugs bit like mild period pains. Not all the time just everynow and then. Injections don't really hurt just a small scratch feeling. Hope you hava great day honey xxxx

Mia - my nurse told me to put them in my tummy, fatty bit and underneath belly button and I have a major fear of needles, I have to lie down for blood tests in case I pass out and I have to say they have not been bad at all. Slight scratch feeling as it breaks through the skin but other than that all OK. 

My sister had IUI and she injected in her thigh and she said she bruised badly but I have had no bruising at all. I know it is not nice but just think what you could have at the end of all of this


----------



## LadyHarrop

Hello All! Like Mia I haven't posted for over a week, as have been trying to take my own advice, and not get too obsessed with it all. Trying to be quite passive and just do as I'm told - there's a first time for everything! 

I'm very sorry to hear that Trying, Mrs M and TTC79 have all been having OHSS worries and issues - sending you all big    

AFM, had first stimulation scan yesterday, and all is looking well. Next scan is on Sat, when they'll decide on EC day (prob this Mon or Tue). 

Now, this is probably a really really stupid question   BUT...can I get pregnant by having BMS now? The reason why I ask is that, I've currently got lots of discharge (the type which means "get going" if I was TTC naturally), sorry if too much info/sharing there! I really hope this is a good sign, and not a sign that they've got the timings wrong. My husband is meant to be saving all "his boys" from tomorrow, no one has told us to refrain from sex until between EC and ET. Whats the harm?


----------



## Macknash76

Hi LadyHarrop we were told by the clinic not to have   for 4 days prior to EC. I would call the clinic and ask if you are unsure. 

xxx


----------



## keldan89

Hi ladies,

Just a quick 1 as I'm on my lunch break, will catch up with personals later  

AF arrived today   s4r4h2k are you a white witch?!!!  Lol! Everytime you've given someone an AF dance it's worked!!    thank you 

Called clinic to let them know & am now waiting for my schedule. Fingers crossed it's this month I can start     find out next week hopefully

Hope everyones doing ok

Kel
X


----------



## trying2011

Is back!!!!

Waiting for a call from the clinic to see when i can have the trigger shot (from what i remember it burns like a bee sting and is the worst one). 

Egg collection next. Still got loads of annoying pesky little ones that could cause some ohss problems. Have some decent ones (fingers crossed) but could be a problem in terms of quality as there is so much else going on. I'm a bit surprised really - i thought it would drag on abit longer so I'm surprised. Nervous.

Now importantly I'm posting separately on an ohss follow up. 

Waiting for a call - thank you ladies for your support - you're brill.


----------



## trying2011

macknash and co

you'll be pleased to announce that i had a nando's meal today - first in years. YUMMY YUMMY YUMMY!



i really hope and pray that my eggs are quality and not just 'the right size'


----------



## trying2011

OHSS OHSS OHSS

Ok just making a point here about what I'm going to do and how I'm going to manage it as we've all shared lots of stuff


1. I'm going to look for signs and symptoms - keep an eye on stuff
2. pop pain tablets - I've been told not to wait and just try and avoid pain altogether.
3. I'm going to pop the pills given to me by the hospital
4. I'm going to ask them about drinking water/ salty food / powerade (and I'm going to trust them). I'll still drink good old h20.but i think they will say no to salty food and maybe powered.
5. if it gets bad I'm going to call the on call doc and see what happens

they do try and do their best to drain all the fluid they can. the little pesky small eggs are the problem that keep producing estradoil and release fluid.

I would talk to you doc at the time of Egg collection to see what they say you should do. I don't think we can prevent it anymore then we can control how these little follicles grow. so i give up.

I'm having accu (hopefully) they day before EC. and then I'm going to chill and see if fluid builds or not......crazy isn't it - we are both more worried about OHSS symptoms and pains than any of the rest of it.


----------



## Macknash76

Yeahhhhhhh Trying EC how exciting!!! Boooooo to OHSS and      you keep it at bay 

Good luck honey


----------



## Mrs.M

Hi ladies, EC booked for saturday   I'm actually excited about it?!   xx


----------



## trying2011

omg . chicken's gonna lay some eggs! saturday or sunday!


----------



## ttc79

thats great news mrs m   all the best xx


----------



## trying2011

Mrs M - whoop leading the way  - thinking of you.


----------



## trying2011

Boom!


EC on sunday!! Wow got to this point quickly and with the support of all you ladies. slowly slowly. Mrs M - will be thinking of you on saturday.


----------



## Mia78

Hi S4r4h2k - Thanks for the advice. Good luck with your first injection tomorrow!

Hi Vic-n-Ste and Macknash76- Thanks for your help, I will try injecting in my tummy tomorrow, there's plenty of flab to grab there!

Mrs M and trying2011 - Good luck with EC at the weekend!

Xx


----------



## Sarah36

Evening ladies,

Loads of luck to Mrs M and trying for your EC's how exciting yaaaaayyyyy and to ladyharrop you are not far behind them so loads of luck to you too xx

Keldan I really hope you can start this month Hun xx

Hope everyone else is doing well and keeping up the PMA!! Spoke to my clinic today and asked why I was short protocol and the nurse said it is the protocol they favour now but all clinics are different, the nurse also said if it didn't happen to work the 1st time it really helps them with the treatment of the 2nd cycle as they know how your body reacts etc. Here's hoping all of us are successful 1st go.
 xxxx


----------



## ttc79

trying2011 - all the best for ec on sunday xx


----------



## Mrs.M

Thanks very much ladies, just hope I get some good quality eggs! I'll be back to report all about the EC! I'll be having IV sedation, only way that they do it at my Clinic apparantly. Doing the Trigger in an hour   

Sarah36, i've also done the Short protocol, it's gone so fast! 

Mia78, i hardly even feel the injections in my tummy, and i used to be a massive needle phobic so you'll be fine!

Trying2011, so nice to have a cycle buddy  

Ttc79, thankyou for your well wishes...hope things are ok with you!

Hope everyone else is ok! xx


----------



## cuteloveangel

OMG>>>> congrats mrs m and trying on ec on weekend!!! wishing and hoping all is well and you get a good amount of eggs. make sure you keep us updated to let us know how many eggs u got. 

i just got delivered my drugs yesterday...nearly missed the postman   but got back just in time. it looks like a lot and i got these really fat pink needles which I'm really hoping isn't the ones i need to inject with   but theres also some yellow ones which look much better. ill be going in on tuesday to find out how to inject but i didn't get my auto inject?? can i get one from the hospital as it sounds really easy with those and i think we ll make my life easier??


----------



## magicalbabydust

Trying - that is fantastic news you have EC this weekend. Will be thinking of you. I saw your post about concerns of egg quality - as you have a good number to choose from and you are in good hands, it's all good!  

Ttc79, thinking of you and  that your last surge of growth is happening right now. Keep us posted.

V'n's - sorry to hear about your side effects - although I guess that means all the drugs are working which is good.  

Have a good   day to all, well done to everyone on being so brave xx


----------



## S4r4h2k

Morning magicalbabydust, hope you are well? 

Hi cuteloveangel ooh exciting, the pink fat ones are for drawing up the drugs and the little yellow ones for injecting, I have an autoinject but judging by the amount of ladies using the old fashioned self administering, I am not sure all clinics use them hun? xxx

Mrs.M good luck for tomorrow, will be thinking of you and sending lots of         xxx 

ttc79- 

trying2011 - all the best for ec on sunday, so pleased for you and MrsM leading the way, showing us all how it is done, will be thinking of you too and sending you lots of        xx  

Hi Mia, you are very welcome, and thank you ... it went surprisingly well, all down to the autoinject no dout.

Hi keldan, glad to be of service to you lovely!!! So if my AF dance works then I am going to have to come up with a PMA dance for some lovely EC/ET and more importantly BFP dance!!! any news from the clinic? keeping everything crossed that you can start this month and here goes with a PMA Dance             xxxx

Morning Macknash, thank you. I managed just fine, thanks to the autoinject, didn't hurt at all to be honest, so long may it continue! Sorry to hear you are a bit crampy, hope it passes soon. Hope you will get to enjoy this beautiful weather we're having xxx

Hi LadyHarrop, good news about your first scan, seems like this weekend is going to be a busy one for you lovely ladies, and another EC on the cards  sending you lots of        and      hun xxx

Hey Vic - yeah that's what she said to me, think I know which one I'll be opting for lol  sorry to hear you are suffering, fingers crossed for the stimms starting this weekend so you get some relief from it, as I've already said is looking like a busy weekend  xxx

Sorry if I missed anyone, hope you all have a lovely day sending lots of love and       xxxx


----------



## Macknash76

Morning lovely ladies, thought I'd say hi before I start my last day of work before another week off, fingers crossed weather continues for next week so I can chill out for EC  

Good luck to Mrs M & Trying for EC over the weekend and LadyHarrop hope you scan goes well on Saturday and they can do EC early next week  

S4r4h - oooooooooh an autoinject that sounds lovely! Good old fashioned way for me with needles (this morning was not a fun one!) means to an end is all I keep telling myself   

Mia - how did you get on with inject in the tummy? Was it any better for you? xx

Kel - getting excited now I bet and so the journey begins honey xx

Ha ha Cuteloveangel I did exactly the same as you I thought the bit pink needle was what I had to use but mine was packaged so I couldn't even see the smaller yellow one in there - imagine my relief when I went for my injection teach!! xx

TTC hope follies have played ball and have grown for you xx

OK hi ho hi ho off to work I go xxxx


----------



## ttc79

hi ladies , just a quick message . unfortunately its all over for us this time around ,   best wishes to you all    for all your BFPs . we  start again october hopefully but until then no more posts from me but will check in from time to time to see how yous are all going . 
thanks for all the support xx   to all xx


----------



## Vic-n-Ste

GOOD MORNING ALL ........ its FRIDAY  

This is a quick message a s quite busy at work today, so I'm sorry if i miss anyone out...

S4r4h2k - hey hun! good luck with your injections...the day has finally arrived hey!   What time are you planning on taking them at? Hahaha, i now which way i will be doing the pesaries and it won't be   hahahahaha!! Its a busy weekend on here isn't it..... I'm so excited for my baseline scan tomorrow!!

LadyHarrop - glad your stimm scan went well hun, i bet you are soooo excited about EC!!!

Keldan89 - glad AF arrived!!  

trying2011 - ooooooo hw exciting for EC, i really hope you control the nasty OHSS    and you will be ok x

MrsM - ooo i bet your excited, i would be too. Good luck! How did your trigger shot go?

cuteloveangel - hi!! don't worry hun the fat pink needles are NOT for injecting they are for mixing, the yellow needles are for injecting. Dont let it all worry you as its not as bad as you think it will be honestly!  

ttc79 - oh I'm so so sorry hunni - take care of yourself, I'm thinking about you,  

AFM......its my baseline scan tomorrow and I'm looking forward to it soooooo much, i just hope all is ok and going to plan!!! I will let you all know in Monday, hope you all have a great weekend,   and xxxxxx to you all


----------



## magicalbabydust

TTC79 - Sorry that we will not be getting your cheery messages but here is hoping that you were meant for natural rather than IVF.  I will be keeping many   that it goes that way for you.

A great friend of mine was told in her late 20s that she did not even have any eggs (unlike you) and that she had genetic early menapause, after many rounds of failed IVF and egg donation, she was coming to terms with a fulfilling life without children... not helped by her husband working overseas and only back for one random night in 2 months.  9 weeks later she got bad flu and asked the chemist for some drugs... chemist lady said she sounded preggers and my pal said no way hosay, sadly no chance.  She took a test anyway and it was positive, took another one BFP.  Her miracle healthy lovely baby girl is now aged 6 months   

Trying and Mrs - will be thinking of you this weekend for EC - hope it goes really wel l.  Trying - how are you feeling - any less tired yet?

AFM - I have my appointment on Wednesday to go through everything, then get started when AF comes shortly afterwards.  Needing to get rubella blood tests next Tuesday as it is not in my med records, fingers crossed I had it when young so it wont delay things.


----------



## magicalbabydust

PS - V'n's - good luck with scan tomorrow - fingers crossed for you xx


----------



## LadyHarrop

TTC79 - I'm so sorry this round isn't happening for you. You must both be bitterly diappointed. Hopefully the Dr's will know more about your body's reaction to the drugs which will help for the next round. Like magicalbabydust, I have a friend who had a failed IVF round, and was starting to come to terms with that she was going to lead a life without children,when suddenly she got pregnant naturally. Her daughter is now 9 months old. It does happen. She believe's the IVF gave her body a kick start. She's really helped me get through all this. Make sure you and your partner look after each other - hell, treat yourselves to a little holiday or something! You deserve it. Thinking of you and sending you many, many   x x x


----------



## LadyHarrop

Afternoon Ladies - I've now clocked off for a week off       Fingers crossed this weather lasts 

Good luck to Trying & MrsM for EC this weekend, I will be keeping fingers crossed for you both. If you get chance to post about procedure and recovery time, before I have mine early next week, I'd appreciate a little inside info! Also, how have you both handled it with work? Have you booked week off too? 

MagicalBD - good luck with appointment next week, you'll have to let Sarah2k know when to do her AF dance for you

VnS - Good luck to you too for baseline scan tomorrow

CLA - I was certainly a little off put   be the look of the pink needles too. And significantly relieved when I realised they were for mixing drugs! I've done all the injections the old fashioned way, and they're really not as bad as you think they'll be. I chose to do mine just before bed every night, so not really suffered any ill effects from injection itself because slept right through 

To everyone else, hope you all have a great weekend x x x


----------



## Mrs.M

Ttc79 i'm so sorry hun   It's so awful to have your hopes built up and then it all come crashing down. Hope you're ok xx

LadyHarrop, i will try and get on tomorrow evening to report all about the EC! As for work, I have got a sick note for 2weeks, my manager is fine about it. I'm a midwife and work very busy 12hr shifts on Labour ward, so there's no way i'm going back until i'm ready!

Magicalbabydust, good luck with your appointment on wed, hope you can get going soon!

Vic-n-Ste good luck with your baseline scan tomorrow!

Thanks Macknash and S4r4h2k for your wellwishes...hope you're both ok!

Will be back tomorrow girls! I'm excited!!!! xx


----------



## trying2011

ttc79 -       

its not the end ok. its the beginning of the beginning - its a long road sometimes - take some time rest. don't reflect too much and make sure you pin the doctor down and ask them - what next ? bigger dose early on? different meds? discuss the response.

trust me its not over its a step closer.  i know you must be very upset and it is normal to feel crap about this. its normal to be angry. and its normal to just sit quietly for a while.

do what you have to do. bring it all back together and go for it again if you want to or take a break.

ask me lots of questions - PM me - I'll answer.


----------



## trying2011

Ladies,

IVF is swings and roundabouts. Its months and sometimes years. Its a maze and u-turns. Its a tiring walk in the wrong direction. Its sitting down and talking to people and sharing stories and finding out something you haven't known before.



Im going in for EC on sunday. Mrs M is in on saturday - storm trooper leading the way!

I have read all your posts - thank you.

Im not nervous. I just want it over with. I want some healthy squidgy eggs and i don't want to feel sick and horrible. I have a niggling feeling it will be a sense of sickness that i haven't felt before - thats the only thing that is making me nervous. Im waiting for a call about my trigger shot.

Every step is a please and a prayer isn't it - please let me grow eggs, please don't let me ohss, please let the eggs be good, please let their be enough sperm,please let the eggs be 'sperminated' (my word!), please let the eggs grow nice and strong and healthy (or at least let us have enough). please let them be put back in without ohss and please let me get a BFP ...that grows into a big chubby baby and please can i have an epidural......



I'm at the please let me eggs be good and don't let me be sick phase. I don't have energy for the rest just yet. I hope i won't be devastated by crap news. 


How am I feeling - i look pregnant.

Im bloated just on my belly to below my boobs. my boobs are huge and hurt. 

Most of it is fluid, hormones, etc. Im drinking loads of water and in the last few days have become really very hungry. Not sure if thats eggs growing or hormones.

Its no fun looking preggo. I sweat a lot too. Im tired on the meds. Some times sick. The entire day is broken up into times to sniff, take pills, wait for calls .....

I am hoping that EC will be a relief to my system and not a dangerous ohss (iknow i can't stop worrying about it).

I tell myself.....it could be worse....i could be having chemo treatment with no hair and drinking horrible stuff. so all in perspective. there is a children's hospital on the way to my clinic....sad.

pray and be happy and be calm and we'll get there when we get there.......keep stemming, down regging and doing what you do.......


----------



## trying2011

for those following the olympics

http://jezebel.com/5931055/10-reasons-ryan-lochte-is-americas-sexiest-douchebag


----------



## deb1234

I have just received the invoice for my drugs -gulp-


----------



## pink79

Hi ladies  
Can I join you all? I am on day 9 of DR with Buserelin- so far so good, not really had any major side effects. It's our first go at IVF so quite nervous about what to expect but would be great to chat with others going through the same. 

Hope you're all well- whateva stage you are at- and are enjoying the sunshine and looking forward to the weekend!


----------



## trying2011

pink79 said:


> Hi ladies
> Can I join you all? I am on day 9 of DR with Buserelin- so far so good, not really had any major side effects. It's our first go at IVF so quite nervous about what to expect but would be great to chat with others going through the same.
> 
> Hope you're all well- whateva stage you are at- and are enjoying the sunshine and looking forward to the weekend!


Yep pinky welcome welcome. we're a good bunch have a read through the posts so far.....how are you feeling on buserelin?


----------



## trying2011

deb1234 said:


> I have just received the invoice for my drugs -gulp-


yeh crazy! i haven't even used all of mine which it was pay as you go. good luck though. don't think about it now. just keep focussing on the next stuff.


----------



## deb1234

As suspected DH hit the roof when he saw the invoices for treatment and drugs. This is definately going to be our one and only shot (no pressure). I hope to god it works   Had been feeling positive but now just deflated and can't even make myself feel better with wine and chocolate  . Really worried DH will pull out because of the cost.

Sorry to go on, Will feel better in the morning when PMA returns.


----------



## magicalbabydust

Deb - you are on track to do this round and for now the very best thing you can do is sit back and relax. You are giving it your all in mind and body (and bank) and that is everything you can do. If you can - take dh's thoughts of it being one round only as less pressure on you to have a baby, not more pressure. Can you get outside for a long walk? That always helps me so much. 

How is he with his grandpa - have you had the funeral yet? 

Sending you a massive   and  to keep your PMA up. Xx


----------



## magicalbabydust

Quick question to anyone on the short protocol - I have a 22-25 day cycle and am wondering whether AF (post ET) would be due on the normal day or whether it will be later due to all the IVF? (am trying to work out when I can test for that BFP). Sorry if silly question - haven't had my apt with the nurse yet and am clueless on what happens when. Can't believe it is starting in 9 days time, wohooooooo.


----------



## trying2011

deb1234 said:


> As suspected DH hit the roof when he saw the invoices for treatment and drugs. This is definately going to be our one and only shot (no pressure). I hope to god it works  Had been feeling positive but now just deflated and can't even make myself feel better with wine and chocolate . Really worried DH will pull out because of the cost.
> 
> Sorry to go on, Will feel better in the morning when PMA returns.


Sorry to hear this. Does he know you are both doing IVF?

If so. Ignore. Dot even worry about his response.


----------



## trying2011

Thinking of you today mrs m xx


----------



## trying2011

Hello ladies. 

I got a few Pm posts after my swings and roundabouts post. Sorry I haven't had a chance to rePly to all individually. I will get round to it after EC. Nervous. Fingers crossed. 


Fingers crossed for you all. Xx


----------



## Mrs.M

Hi ladies

Well my eggs have been collected! We got 11   The procedure is nothing to worry about, I had IV sedation and it was great! They took me down to theatre, i got on the bed, the anaesthetist put the cannula in my hand - which is just a little scratch, nothing to worry about. Then the next thing I remember is waking up in recovery. I can't remember anything from theatre, it was just a lovely little nap! The first thing I asked was 'How many eggs did we get?!"   Then i got wheeled back to hubby, had a cuppa and something to eat, got up, got dressed, had a wee and went home.
Afew period type pains, nothing major. Felt absolutely tired out when I got in so went and had a little sleep. I've had abit of spotting and some abdo pains but nothing afew paracetamol and a hot water bottle can't sort out. 
The embryologist will call me in the morning to let me know how my eggs have done overnight.

Best of luck to you tomorrow Trying!


----------



## deb1234

Thanks magical and trying 2011. DH isn't too bothered if we have a baby or not and has never been keen on the IVF but is going ahead because I so badly want a baby. It's always a worry that he will change his mind but apart from making his presence felt at every step we are on track. I went did some weeding at the allotment and feel a bit more positive again. It really does help to be able to vent a bit on here and get a bit of a boost from you lot.

The funeral was yesterday so that can't help either.

Well done mrs M. I am really pleased  the EC went well for you and you have certainly put my mind at rest. 11 eggs is brilliant! Lots of positive thoughts for their continued progress coming your way.

Good luck tomorrow trying 2011


----------



## trying2011

Mrs.M said:


> Hi ladies
> 
> Well my eggs have been collected! We got 11  The procedure is nothing to worry about, I had IV sedation and it was great! They took me down to theatre, i got on the bed, the anaesthetist put the cannula in my hand - which is just a little scratch, nothing to worry about. Then the next thing I remember is waking up in recovery. I can't remember anything from theatre, it was just a lovely little nap! The first thing I asked was 'How many eggs did we get?!"  Then i got wheeled back to hubby, had a cuppa and something to eat, got up, got dressed, had a wee and went home.
> Afew period type pains, nothing major. Felt absolutely tired out when I got in so went and had a little sleep. I've had abit of spotting and some abdo pains but nothing afew paracetamol and a hot water bottle can't sort out.
> The embryologist will call me in the morning to let me know how my eggs have done overnight.
> 
> Best of luck to you tomorrow Trying!


Thank you god! thank you mrs m thank you thank you - leading the way. Im in tomorrow - have to get up at 5.45. hopefully the road blocks for the marathon won't stop me!! don't need the stress. thank you. I'm going to snooze. very bloated. has it come down.

THANK YOU for coming online to update! excellent result on the eggs.

Best of luck for the call. Thinking of you. Well done.          the call is great news tomorrow. xxx


----------



## trying2011

im sooo excited for you mrs m. its made me a bit excited for myself!!!


----------



## pink79

Good evening ladies,

*Mrs M* Congrats- thats a great number! Hope you're feeling ok. Look forward to hearing more fantastic news about how well they do! X
*Trying* Good luck for 2m hun- no wonder you're excited- its what we've building up to for soooo long. X
*Deb* Sorry you're having a hard time. Men are strange creatures- glad he's willing to try for you- shows he does care afterall. When do you get started? X

Hi to all ladies- just getting used to this forum stuff so forgive me for lack of personals but look forward to chatting to more of you.
AFM- done 10 jabs so far- no hot flushes or mood swings but feel a bit rubbish, no energy and now got really bad AF cramps and can only take paracetemol. But on positive side hopefully that means all will be ok at scan on Fri. 
Enjoy your Sat night. XxX


----------



## deb1234

Hi pink 79
I start down regging next Friday. Can't wait.

Sorry to hear you're feeling rubbish. It will soon be morning sickness instead


----------



## trying2011

Slightly nervous - once they take my eggs...(from me which I've been growing attached to)....there is nothing more i can do for a bit.......  


ok must stop thinking about this.


----------



## Macknash76

Well done Mrs M you must be so pleased, fingers crossed for call tomorrow xx

Good luck tomorrow Trying xxxx

Ok I have an odd question for you. Yesterday I felt bloated and bit sore, today I started the cetrotide and have felt nothing, except back pain. No longer feel bloated or having any cramping. Good or bad?!

Sorry to be a paranoid chick but mind is working overtime! 

Xxx


----------



## Baai

Macnash, I think we're having a very similar cycle. I also have a short cycle (25 days usually). I started stimming on the 4th, EC will most likely be on Wednesday. The scan on Friday showed three follicles on each side (all +- 15mm). 

My side effects are the exact opposite of yours though. I had zero side effects when I was on Gonal only. But now that I've started taking the Cetrotide, I'm feeling bloated. I guess everyone responds differently to the meds. 

Trying, good luck with your EC tomorrow.


----------



## Macknash76

Thanks Baai reassuring. I guess I just expect to be feeling something, although I did have acupuncture today so maybe that has help with some of the symptoms. It is all so confusing.

We may have EC on the same day then. I find out Monday if it will be Wednesday xxxx


----------



## LadyHarrop

Thanks mrsm for update re ec. 11 sounds like alot to my untrained ear! Mine,s now booked in for monday am, staying up now for final shot. Feeling positive, no bad side effects so far. Good luck trying for tomorrow. Night ladies x


----------



## LadyHarrop

Thanks ever so much for inside info mrsm. So glad proceedure doesn,t sound that bad. And 11 eggs sounds like a great result.  I,m sure they,re all doing really well, even as i write this.

Thinking of trying this morning. She,ll be having proceedure now. Fingers crossed for lots of eggies

Macknash hoping your follies are developing well. Fingers crossed for you, later this week

Afm ec tommorrow am. Starting to feel a little nervous. But at same time excited. Think i will definately need to take the optional sedative tonight. Otherwise won,t be able to sleep! Fingers crossed that last few medium follies are sweling as we speak  

Hope evryone else is doing well, and enjoying weekend. I certainly enjoyed mo,s race last night! X


----------



## Baai

MrsM, I noticed I haven't replied yet. 11 eggs, that's brilliant. I hope you get lots of embies.

LadyHarrop, good luck with EC tomorrow. How many follicles showed on your last scan?


----------



## cuteloveangel

congrats mrs m!!! thats amazing!!! you should feel so proud of yourself
trying...good luck for today!!! i hope you have a good one and make sure you come back and let us know you get one but I'm sure you ll be fine!!!

debs1234.....men will be men unfortunately and I'm sure deep down he does want a baby but he just didn't expect it to cost so much as these things are meant to be free!! don't worry about it...once you ve paid for the drugs he has nothing else to moan about then I'm sure he ll be supportive x x x


----------



## Mrs.M

Thankyou for all the lovely messages! Just had the call and 9 of the eggs have fertilised!   We're both over the moon, but also nervous as it's still early days! Will get another call tomorrow to let me know about their progress and i'm provisionally booked in for ET on tuesday, but we may go to Blast in which case it will be thursday!

Trying, thinking of you this morning and hope that EC has gone well! Hope to hear something from you later!

LadyHarrop, sending you loads and loads of luck for tomorrow, make sure you get plenty of rest today!

Debs1234, don't worry about your hubby, it isn't emotional for them until it becomes a baby. I'm sure he'll come round. My hubby wasn't really bothered about kids either, but now we've got this far he really really wants it to work.

Macknash & Baii, hoping EC is soon for you both! xx

Pink79, good luck with your next scan!

Hope everyone else is doing well! x


----------



## dbk

Mrs m well done on everything ...it is great that somany have fertilised. 

Trying - hope all went well for you and that the whole procedure went ok. 

LadyHarrop - good luck for tomorrow hope all goes well for you, let us know ow it went. sending you  
Hope everyone else is doing well with their progress and feeling positive, its important to feel positive to send your body signals!

I have my first scan after 6 days on monopur - I cant wait to see whats going on. I have no symptoms of anything except feeling quite sick from time to time and my apetite has gone a bit. Oh yes and the tiredness is so bad...it comes in waves and it really knocks me out...i guess i will start to feel even worst as the follies start to get bigger. Great!

My jabs really sting not sure why the fist one was great and i didnt feel a thing and now i can feel when i am being injected and then it sting for a bit and then goes away...is anyone else experiencing that or is my bfriend doing something wrong. It is so difficult and i hate to say anything to him as I know he feels bad doing it too so its a difficult one....

I have now done 5 days of jabs hopefully not many left now...

wishing you all good luck with your treatment 

love xxx


----------



## magicalbabydust

Mrs M - Brilliant, brilliant, brilliant - 9 fertilised - that is totally awsome news.  You must be thrilled.  Good luck for ET and keep us posted.
Trying - am thinking of you right now as you will be in there and sending all the best possible   that it goes well. 
LadyH - So much good luck for you tomorrow, will be thinking of you in the morning. 
Deb123 - I agree and maybe the old saying that men fall in love with their babies the moment they are born, while women fall in love with them even before then is true.  Glad you got outside for a bit.  Not long now until you start everything.  Time will fly by.
And everyone else - good luck with all your injecting, sniffing, eating, positive energy and day counting.  
AFM - still not found rubella certificate (moved house last month and sill surrounded in boxes as no furniture yet to unpack into!) worried I'll need to have blood tests to check with GP although their results dont come back for a week and I may miss my IVF start date and delay things for a month... right - am turning the house upside down and unpacking into piles now!


----------



## Mrs.M

Magicalbabydust, hope you find it soon!

Trying, hope everything went well today - been thinking of you


----------



## magicalbabydust

Thanks Mrs M - found it!! Phew  One thing less to think about!


----------



## Sarah36

Hey everyone,

Hope you have all had lovely weekend, Mrs M that's so fantastic   trying - I hope all went well really today and LadyH loads of luck for Tomorrow 

Can anyone put my mind at rest...?? I Stopped norethisterone on Thursday night after taking it for 14 days from day 17 and AF hasn't arrived yet, had a light spot this morning but nothing since. I have baseline scan on Tuesday and if ok start injecting Wednesday. Now I'm worrying my period wont arrive and what happens then -   the thing is I didn't have a period for ages when came off the pill and this is my first month without any clomid etc. I have got a cracking headache and felt a bit pmty last night.

Loads of love to everyone, I think I need one of the famous AF dances!!

Xxx


----------



## magicalbabydust

Hi Sarah, from my wee bit of reading I understand that AF usually comes a little later than normal. Therefore I am sure the clinic will be prepared for this. That said - here is your first AF dance coming right up...    
Hope it arrives soon for you x


----------



## pink79

Did someone mention an AF dance... 
           

XxX


----------



## Mrs.M

Hi Sarah36, I took Norethistrone prior to my IUI cycles & it always took 5 days for AF to arrive. I'm sure it'll show up soon! xx


----------



## Daffodilly

Hi all,

Mrs M - wow - congratualtions!

Trying and lady harrop - how did everything go with you?

Sarah36 - I'm exactly the same. every month I'm completely regular. This month they give me the pill and now AF won't show - ahhhhh. let's hope it shows up today for us both.                 for us both xxx

s4r4h2k - what's happening with you hun? I seem to remember we were going to be starting injections around the same time.

Hope everyone is ok xxx


----------



## trying2011

Ladies,

Thank you. Thank you for all your thoughts love and prayers. Sorry I wasn't as quick as Mrs M on the post EC update. I had to retreat for a bit. I had Accu before EC.

In the spirit of honesty and sharing, this is what happened:

Had EC with the a doctor who I love - he is lovely, informative and the best one to do it. So I had around 45-50 follicles - mostly small and nothing can be done with the majority. So they had to get rid of all the small ones too so it doesn't interfere with anything coming up. The EC is fine. You won't remember a thing and it is literally like 1 min you're going in the next you are awake having a cup of tea and some biscuits - my nurse was awesome too. Hubbie was great. Easy peasy. Thats the easy part. The hard part is waiting and hoping and wishing and praying (song lyrics - can't remember the song!!).

BUT - we got 16 eggs. YES!!! whooo ook ecstatic. The doctor was delighted. Then 30 mins later the embryologist burst in behind the curtain and said we need another sperm sample. Hubbie =   .

So then we end up being there for ages waiting for them to analyse things under microscopes and we have to go for Half ICSI and half IVF. I really didn't want ICSI - in my mind it was just one more artificial thing but ....the ultimate artificial thing in the whole process...and from what they told us ICSI embryos have lower rates of implantation. So we come home....having gone from nervous, excited , stunned, dismayed and resolved to hungry on the way home. We weren't expecting it - i like to think that some of this has to do with their own stats as the embryologist 'didn't want to take the risk that none of the eggs would be fertilised the next day'.

So next day..........we just got a call this morning at 830am to say..........5 out of the 8 IVF eggs have been fertilised. and 4 out of the 8 ICSI eggs have been fertilised.

So in total we have *9* Fertilised eggs. We are waiting to see what happens and waiting for blasto (fingers crossed).          

Fingers crossed it all works out. One little step at a time. Counting the days.

* sigh - all those people that go off and have crazy hot sex like in the best movie sex you can imaging and get pregnant within a month - Im telling you - they don't know what they are missing !!!! ahahahahaaha*

Well done to MRS who is leading us on this. Thank you. Sorry it took me a while to write up here - just needed to take some time to get my head, heart and mind around this.


----------



## Macknash76

Good to hear from you Trying and wow 9 fertilised well done.

Hope you are OK ladyh xxxx

Well, had some disappointing news this morning, only 2 of follies have matured and we have to go for egg collection with just those 2. Others too small and no chance of maturing. So, 2 better than none eh. EC is on Wednesday and ET on Friday with only two if either or both fertilise then they don't hang around they stick em back in ASAP. Feel a bit deflated and DH doesn't understand why I am a wee bit low about it. 

S4r4h, Kel, Cuteloveangel, Vic, DBK, Magical and all you ther have and fantastic ladies hope you are doing well with everything. I will come back on after EC and let you know if or journey continues xxxxxxx


----------



## trying2011

Macknash76 said:


> Good to hear from you Trying and wow 9 fertilised well done.
> 
> Hope you are OK ladyh xxxx
> 
> Well, had some disappointing news this morning, only 2 of follies have matured and we have to go for egg collection with just those 2. Others too small and no chance of maturing. So, 2 better than none eh. EC is on Wednesday and ET on Friday with only two if either or both fertilise then they don't hang around they stick em back in ASAP. Feel a bit deflated and DH doesn't understand why I am a wee bit low about it.
> 
> S4r4h, Kel, Cuteloveangel, Vic, DBK, Magical and all you ther have and fantastic ladies hope you are doing well with everything. I will come back on after EC and let you know if or journey continues xxxxxxx


Macknash - listen to me carefully. Read slowly.

You only need 1 egg to have a baby.

Even my 9 won't be there in 5 days time. I'll be lucky to have 2-3. BUT I only need 1 egg.

Better to push ahead with IVF then IUI with two eggs.

AND you could have 2 implanted and end up with TWINS or triplets. You ONLY NEED 1 egg.

This could work.

I know how crap it feels. I KNOW. THey probably don't want to risk going to blasto with 2 eggs so they will probably put both back on Friday.

We can't do anything more than we are doing about all of this. Ive done everything I can. So have you. Keep yourself calm. Breath fully and put one step in front of the other and keep your chin up. Switch off before EC and come round in your own time.

This isn't easy. You might end up with two pamper wearing cuties ( i won't mention the possibility of triplets - seen loads of pics in my clinic)....NOTHING has gone wrong here.

PLEASE read this again if it sounds bait gibberish. 2 is better than none. You only need 1 and they will probably put back two. which increases your chances of getting preggo.

They might only put 1 back for me - which makes me nervous.... thinking of you for your EC.


----------



## trying2011

and don't forget macknash - you're a badasssss and your two follicles are going to help you get to a baby!!


----------



## trying2011

The day between trigger and EC - is a good restful day of no more injections and sprays.

The day after EC is a nervous wait to hear about fertilisation (we got a very early call and were lucky).

You do start to get abit teary after as the stims are all coming out of your system slowly.

You start to take different pills after EC and one injection a night which I haven't started yet.

And most importantly - my appetite is threw the roof crazy. Im munching every few hours.  

and even more importantly (hope i haven't spoken too soon). I'm feeling a bit more normal.......

everyday is a nervous wait to see if your embies have reduced in count....


----------



## magicalbabydust

Trying - that is wonderful news - I have been thinking of you so much and so relieved for you.    Great news.  (My pal in Oz I mentioned before had ICSI and it implanted first time - now 6 month old happy baby boy) and on top of that you have fresh ones too.  Your journey has all been so worth it, so now hold on to that   of yours that this is all going in the best direction.

McNash - Trying is so right - all you need is one of the right size    And you have two!!     That is doubly great.  All fingers crossed for your EC on Wednesday  I will be   that it all goes very well.

Thinking of everyone this morning in EC, injecters, sniffers, AF dancers and day counters xx


----------



## trying2011

Thank you


----------



## Vic-n-Ste

Hey ladies! Wow its been a busy weekend..... i will try and reply to you all, but forgive me if i miss anyone out!!

Pink79 - welcome hun!

deb1234 - I hope you have your PMA back hun,  

MrsM - im glad your EC went well hun and was not too painful..... and 11 eggs with 9 fert woooohooooooooo that is excellent, I'm soooo excited for you,    

dbk - hi hun, I am on day 3 of Menopur injections and it stings when i inject ( and i do it myself ) so your boyfriend isn't doing them wrong, i wouldn't let my fiancé do them as i like to be in control if my own body, why don't you give it a go yourself?? Do you have your stimm scan today?

trying 2011 - WOW 16 eggs, and 9 fert, thats BRILLIANT!   well done hun!!! I hope it all works out for you hun   In regards to ICSI... thats what we are having and we were told that it has a higher success rate so don't stress about it too much, i was glad when they said we were having it, so why don't you have a read up on Google and put your mind at ease, I'm sure all will be fine hun!   

MacKnash - 2 is defo better than none hun. I wish you all the luck in the world,    

AFM... well i had my d/r scan on Sat and it has worked i have d/reg'd, so i started my stimms (Menopur) on Saturday night, and i have my day 8 stimm scan this Saturday we also have to sign all consent forms etc too and hopefully they will be able to tell us when EC is likely to be..... i am sooo excited about it all, i can't wait for EC, as now I'm not so scared about it!!! eeeekkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkk
GOOD LUCKTO US ALL


----------



## deb1234

Yes PMA is back thanks Vic n ste. Just gonna plough ahead dragging DH with me and worry later.


----------



## deb1234

Cuteloveangel - good luck with your injections tomorrow!


----------



## Mrs.M

Trying, BRILLIANT news! Well done! Sending loads of   to your little embies and hope they continue to behave over the next 24hours! I've also been told that ICSI has higher success rates so don't worry. How many will they let you transfer back? I'm only allowed 1 but would love to have 2 back. How are u feeling in yourself? Make sure you rest and drink plenty!

Vic-n-Ste, great news that you're getting started with Stims! Oh and don't worry about EC at all, piece of cake honestly!

Macknash, as the girls have all said, it only takes 1! We'll all be praying for you  

LadyHarrop, hope things have gone well today!

AFM, spoke to the embryologist this morning. We have x8 grade1 embies this morning   and x1 grade 2 (i feel abit sorry for this one being left behind.) She said they were all doing well and because they're such good quality it would be difficult for them to choose which one can go back. Provisionally booked in for ET tomorrow 2pm, but if my embies behave overnight then they'll cancel ET and we'll go to Blast. Although i'm not naive and know things can change quickly in 24hrs time, just hoping and praying that they continue to do well      

Hope everyone is ok! x x x


----------



## Macknash76

Thanks for your support ladies xx

I am ok to be honest and it was such a long shot that I would even respond to the drugs so that is a good sign. Even though I feel a bit low about it all I am still vey positive that if it is meant to be then it is meant to be. 

Just wish I could get rid of this cracking headache! Have acupuncture again tomorrow and then provisionally booked in for Friday after ET if needed. I have done all I can, followed all the rules and I can't ask anymore of myself. 

Xxxxx


----------



## trying2011

MrsM - wow - they are going back in tomorrow - already - wow wow wow     - have you though about putting back 1 or 2? I'm still thinking. But I'm fairly certain it will be 1 (if we have 1 to put back).

This is great news.  They haven't spoken to us about coming back in on Wednesday she just told this morning that we are looking at Friday which would mean blasto  - maybe she was a bit keen. Let's wait and see.


Any OHSS? i don't think i have any. I might have some fluid that I'm not aware of. The bloating has certainly gone down. Which is a relief. Im suddenly realising how much fat I have.      Although my appetite has increased - probably down to the meds.  

I'm relaxing and not doing much - on the usual meds to prepare for transfer. We haven't asked about grading - not sure it would make much sense to me. I think I'll just rely on them telling me how many are progressing each day. Fingers and toes crossed for you.


----------



## LadyHarrop

Afternoon ladies. Ec went well, although it was a majorly busy clinic which stressed me out a little before i went in. I think that was the reason why i woke up half way through and got a bit uncomfortable...maybe even a little painful. Then i dozed for a little bit before leaving after sandwich. I think i maybe left a little too soo, because on the drive home we had to pull into services because i felt so ill. But now i,m back on sofa, feeling tip top!

The good news is they got 18 eggs, but they only think half will be of reasonable quality   but as per everyone,s advice to macnash, i onky need 1. Prob is niw they,re monitoring me closely due to worries re hyer stim, so have to measure wee fir next week!

Enough about me. So glad that mrsm and trying are doing well. I,m confussed about all the talk of icsi, as its nit been offered to me

Dbk i was on menopur too. I noticed that the injections stug alot if you get the angle wrong. I tended towards 70degrees, which didn,t hurt at all

Vicnste hope you getting on with your stims too

X


----------



## trying2011

LadyHarrop said:


> Afternoon ladies. Ec went well, although it was a majorly busy clinic which stressed me out a little before i went in. I think that was the reason why i woke up half way through and got a bit uncomfortable...maybe even a little painful. Then i dozed for a little bit before leaving after sandwich. I think i maybe left a little too soo, because on the drive home we had to pull into services because i felt so ill. But now i,m back on sofa, feeling tip top!
> 
> The good news is they got 18 eggs, but they only think half will be of reasonable quality  but as per everyone,s advice to macnash, i onky need 1. Prob is niw they,re monitoring me closely due to worries re hyer stim, so have to measure wee fir next week!
> 
> Enough about me. So glad that mrsm and trying are doing well. I,m confussed about all the talk of icsi, as its nit been offered to me
> 
> Dbk i was on menopur too. I noticed that the injections stug alot if you get the angle wrong. I tended towards 70degrees, which didn,t hurt at all
> 
> Vicnste hope you getting on with your stims too
> 
> X


WHOOP there it is 18 eggs - i bet more than half fertilise - they tend to be cautious and say 50%.

thats great news. rest now. and drink.


----------



## magicalbabydust

Brilliant news everyone.  

Mcnash - to help get rid of your headache, there is an accupressure point for headaches - (I'm a physio and many people say this works) use one hand to squeeze the tissue between your index finger and your thumb, in the fatty bit just under the web bit of the thumb.  (If this doesnt make sense, google images  'hyperthenareminance' and that will show you where I mean).  Squeeze for 30 seconds.  Then do other side.  Even better if you can get someone else to do both sides at the same time.  It wont help the cause of your headache but it does help ease the pain.  (Brains percieve the squeeze feeling in the same place as it percieves the headache.  As the nerve is faster to carry the squeeze/movement or rubbing feeling, you percieve that in the brain instead of the headache).  eg -thats why people rub their elbow when they bang it.  Keep drinking water hun, and have salty things too to keep hydrated.  Hope it is gone soon. x


----------



## cuteloveangel

trying....... - wow 9 embies!! congrats. I'm sure they all be fine and you ll even be able to freeze some. you much counting down the days now till you bpf!!! we ll all be praying for you

macknash - don't be dishearten by your 2. I'm sure they ll be fine. you have to think positive. were all hoping your embie sticks.

debs1234 - thanks. looking forward to it as at least its all starting now and i feel like were actually getting somewhere so really excited!!

lady harrop - congrats on ur eggs. i hope they al fertilise for you and you get a decent amount of embies!!! good luck


----------



## Mrs.M

LadyHarrop, that is brill news! Good luck for your phone call tomorrow! And hope you're feeling better now hun   Rest, drink plenty and let yourself be waited upon by your other half!

Trying, i wish i could have 2 embies put back, but they'll only allow me 1   Because we're NHS funded and because of our ages.

Magicalbabydust, i'll trying that technique for my next headache! xx


----------



## Baai

*trying* and *MrsM* congrats on your 9 embies, that's a pretty amazing result.

*ladyharrop*, wow, 18 eggs. You're all such great responders.

I had another scan today, I have 6 mature follies and a bunch of smaller ones. Trigger shot tonight, EC on Wednesday.

If I'm lucky enough to get some decent embies, only one will be put back. I have no choice, but I prefer it that way anyway.


----------



## pink79

Hi ladies,

*Trying* Fantastic news hun- congratulations!! Glad everything went well and hope you're getting plenty of R and R before ET. Sending you lots of babydust 
*Maknash* You have some to collect- and they sound good quality too. Keep up the PMA. XxX
*vic-n-ste* Great that you've started stimms- hope its all going well. X
*MrsM* Sounds like all is going great with your embies- hopefully will behave tonight! Sending you 
*LadyHarrop* Another fantastic result- looking forward to hearing how many fertilise. Make sure you get plenty of R and R too. 
*Baai* Good luck for EC on Wednesday!

Wow- lots of progress by lots of ladies today! Hi to everyone else and hope you're all doing well whatever stage you're at!
AFM- after feeling crappy for the last few days have felt so much better today- trying to analyse every possible symptom but not got a clue whats going on inside there! Oh well plod on and see what Friday brings!


----------



## Cazzy2000

Hi there, I have just started this process and I am just over a month into my microgynon, I have rang and rang the clinicfor my schedule and just get fobbed off 'you will get a letter' so I'm a bit in the dark. I'm very sorry I didn't read all of the pages there is so many but if I get a chance later I will catch up on everyone. Thanks xx


----------



## Macknash76

Magicalbabydust thanks for the tip have tried it and it seems to have eased a bit will do it again when I get into bed. Last night was a killer was so bad didn't know what to do with myself. Would help if I could actually take paracetomol but I can't rubbish  

Well ladies looks like you have all had a good day    

Have just had Ovitrelle injection, last one thank goodness, no matter what happens no more self injects, yippee!,

Baai, good haul on the eggs really pleased for you. Looks like you and I will be right on dates with each other   heres   you get good number fertilised   

Love to all you brave ladies, off to bed to try and ignore headache and odd feelings I am having since trigger inject   

Xxxxxx


----------



## Sarah36

Morning Ladies,

Well after the king of night sweats my AF arrived   just in time forne scan today   
Thanks loads to magicalbabydust, lorna H and pink79 for your dances they made me smile when I felt a bit low and to MrsM and Trying for your advice   

Macknash, I hope you feel better today Hun and loads of luck for next few days, keep up your PMA Hun and as so many others have said you only need one xx

mrsM, trying and LH  - what an exciting time for you all, keep well and relaxed and hopefully we will here good news from you all soon   great that the EC isn't anything to worry about too.

Hi Cassy, sorry you are having a hard time with your clinic, it's just stress you don't need.

Hi Lorna - has your AF arrived yet?  

Vic n ste - good luck with the stimms, hope everything goes ok on Saturday  

Hi Deb, glad the PMA is back xx

Cuteloveangel - lots of luck with the injections today, hopefully I start tomorrow  

Magicalbabydust - I am going to try your headache advice too xx

Baai - loads of luck for tomorrow. Xx

Have a lovely day everyone 

Xxxx


----------



## deb1234

Hi cazzy

If it was me I would ask for a meeting or chat on the phone with one of the nurses so that they can explain their reasons. There is likely to be one but it does seem a long time without contact or a scan. If they are not willing to do this then I would change clinics. It is important to feel supported and most of the clinics are brilliant. You have enough to deal with with the ivf on its own without feeling out on a limb. Imagine if this happened at stimulation stage and you were worried about OHSS! I have most of my stuff done at a satellite clinic and even though it's not manned all the time they still answer any messages I leave in good time. 

Hope it all goes well for you.


----------



## Daffodilly

glad AF arrived Sarah, but still no AF for me


----------



## dbk

Hi everyone
Hope everyone is doing well....I wrote a long reply and update last nighjt and then just lost it it is so annoying!

tRYING - well done and hope that all develops nicely from here...fingers crossed! 

Vic - thanks for your advice. I am not able to do them myself as I am to much of a chicken to do it. However, had a chat with nurse and she said that it is normal for it to sometimes sting and sometimes be ok. It didnt hurt at all on sunday but yesterday again I felt it a bit. I am getting used to it though! Hope yours is going well. 

Macknash - I just wanted to tell you not to worry too much about the numbers. My friend only had 2 and felt the same as you now do and she now has a little girl who is lovely, so as someone said earlier - you only really need one, so lets prey that it is one of those 2! x

My update. I have been for my scan yesterday and I have had about 10 fillicles ranging from 7 - 13 in size. In my left I only have 2 and my right I have about 8. The nurse told me to come in for another scan on wed and then on friday...she said that most likely they wont do ec until fri as she wants to see me then for a scan so I dont understand what they are going to do about my fillicles as that is too long and they may grow too big? I guess I will find out on wednesday what they will do and the likely ec day...so far i am feeling ok with a little pain from my overies - I can feel them growing - really weird feeling  

Hope everyone else is doing well xxx


----------



## Sarah36

Lorna_H said:


> glad AF arrived Sarah, but still no AF for me


         

for you xx


----------



## Mrs.M

Trying & LadyHarrop hope you both get good news phonecalls this morning. I'm currently sat looking at my phone, awaiting my call     xxx


----------



## LadyHarrop

I know the feeling mrsm! I was up at 6. Good news for me, 9 have fertilised! Hooray, i didn,t realised i was so stressed about it until i put phone down and burst into tears because of the relief. I,ve never before known that hubbies boys can definately fertilise my eggs. Theres a long way to go before a baby, but this step feels so significant. I,m very happy. Egg transfer currently planned for thus. 

Mrsm and trying hopes your news is good too.

To everyone else injecting and sniffing, i,m thinking of you all. X


----------



## Mrs.M

Lady Harrop, brill news! So pleased for you!   xx


----------



## Mrs.M

Just had my call from the embryologist. Our 9 embies are still doing well, all of them grade 1 or 2, so they've advised us to go to Blast and ET planned for thursday! I know that this is brilliant news, but i'm so so scared that they won't make it to Blast and we'll be left with nothing - they said that the chances of this are really really slim but it won't stop me worrying! Also, the embryologist won't look at them again now until thursday so i won't know anything for 48hrs - which seems like forever. This whole process is such an emotional rollercoaster!


----------



## Vic-n-Ste

Morning all,  

MrsM - WOW!!!   9 embies all at grade 1 or 2 that is BRILL news hun, Im so pleased for you!! Try and not stress yourself out to much and stay positive! We are only allowed 1 embie put back in as we are on NHS too and our ages etc, not fair is it, i would love 2 put back!! Also with me they can not hold them too blast stage and only until day 3  

Macknash76 - hope your headache has eased  

LadyHarrop - glad EC went well for you, 18 eggs and 9 fert is brill news hun, well done!  

Baai - good luck for EC tomorrow hun! How was the trigger shot?

Sarah36 - glad AF arrived,  

dbk - i think the more injections you do the more your tummy becomes sensitive, and it makes them slightly more painful.....but its all for a good cause and you are not a chicken at all your very BRAVE!! Good luck for your scan tomorrow. 

If i have missed anyone i am so sorry i am quite busy at work and will try and get back on here again later on.
I have nothing to report at the moment, just waiting patiently for Saturday to hurry up for my stimm scan!
x


----------



## S4r4h2k

Good morning ladies, 

Wow a lot has happened since I was last on here... on Friday, that'll teach me to leave it so long so I will try and catch up on the last 3 days and 7 pages and forgive me if I mess up, or miss someone something out!!

ttc I am so sorry hun    sending you lots of    and     that it has kicked off something and you find your BFP but natually as so many women seem to do!! Will miss you and your posts, please keep in touch xxxx

Macknash as trying says hun you only need one egg, try not to be too down, I know it is easier said than done but it aint over till the fat lady sings and I can't hear her!!! I am sending you lots of love,   and     for tomorrow xxxx

Vic n Ste hello lovely, I started on Friday (have decided to take them at 8am that way I get time to come back from walking pooch, grab my smoothies MMMMMMMMMmmmmmmmmm  and then can do an hour on the cross trainer whilst watching Jezza lol sad git that I am. How are you hun I feel like I haven't got a clue where any one is and I have been back through all the posts since my last one.You've had your baseline right?? how did it go? all good I hope?  xxx

Hi deb1234 oh hun   it is so sad that it comes down to money, and how frustrating that at our age we can't even halve the cost by egg sharing.  As for DH it will be worth every penny when he has a little mini me running around!!!  Anyway, glad a little weeding made you feel a bit better, now enough of the sadness, lets get our PMA back up!!! xxx

MrsM 11 eggs, get you!! I am so pleased that you have a lovely number and that it is all going good for you, and also for you sharing your experience so that those of us who will be following in your footsteps know what to expect  xxxx

Trying and you too 16 eggs!!! and 9 of them fetilised OMG you must be relieved hun to say the least. As I have just said to MrsM thank you so much for sharing all your experience and knowledge with us xxxx

LadyHarrop, and you with your 18 eggs, talk about raising the bar ladies!! I am so pleased that you have all had such a good response, now lets get that PMA cranked up for those about to have EC and for those waiting for ET          xxx

LornaH hello hun, I started on Friday have had rather a few hot flushes but other than that seems to be going ok, well other than constantly needing the toilet as I am drinking so much water lol How are you hun? sending you and AF dance to speed her on her way            xxx

Hello and welcome Pink79 and Cazzy hope you are both well xxx

AFM started buserelin on Friday, taking it at 8 am and other than hot flushes and needing the loo constantly, so far so good! I have even managed to get a pint of milk a day down, by way of a smoothie, and I have to admit I actually am quite enjoying it, banana, kiwi, strawberries, blueberries and avocado mmmmmmmm. 

Sending lots of love,   and      and more importantly  

Sarah xxx


----------



## trying2011

Ladyharrop - 9 eggs - congrats!! Relief is amazing isn't it.


----------



## trying2011

Mrs.M said:


> Just had my call from the embryologist. Our 9 embies are still doing well, all of them grade 1 or 2, so they've advised us to go to Blast and ET planned for thursday! I know that this is brilliant news, but i'm so so scared that they won't make it to Blast and we'll be left with nothing - they said that the chances of this are really really slim but it won't stop me worrying! Also, the embryologist won't look at them again now until thursday so i won't know anything for 48hrs - which seems like forever. This whole process is such an emotional rollercoaster!


No don't agree with this. Unacceptable. Call them tomorrow for an update - They can't NOT look at them. Everyday is a sensitive process. I will personally go round and   inspect them if i have to.

CALL them - they are your eggs - its their job to update you. I want to know everyday! Also don't worry you'll have more than you think. I'll post a little update on the latest I've been told xxx This is exciting. Not long left. Interestingly you had your eggs collected a day before me but are having them put back 2 days before more.


----------



## trying2011

So here is some random stuff i found out....oh first my eggs update!!

All 9 are happy grade 1 eggs. All are doing very well. THANK YOU GOD! They want to take them to blasto so ET will be Friday or Saturday (day 6).


I asked a few questions - Im lucky we have good eggs but it does mean that as the process continues we are looking at having around 30-40% still around at blasto so we do expect to lose some. This is normal. NOt all eggs are designed to make a pregnancy.

It has occurred to me that we have gone from really badly wanting enough eggs, to being thankful they are fertilised and good quality to worrying about how many will survive. We were hoping to have loads of good eggs to freeze ......BUT an embryologists job is to really focus on the 'mo farrah' of the eggs......they are looking for THE ONE ...and only ONE that will be the best one to put back. ANy others still hanging around are a bonus and they can be frozen.  


Everyday is tentative. Amazing how life is starting in a dish like this.

You can also ask about your FSH levels if you are a bit older as  you might need assisted hatching based on age or high FSH. worth asking.

Please god let us all get preggo.


----------



## trying2011

also bloating has definitely gone down. thats something to look forward to.

EC is great - gives you an opportunity to switch off and have a deep sleep.


Bloating goes down over 3-5 days. Keep drinking loads. 

I'm back in my jeans again (almost).

All I'm doing now is waiting........(at the back of my mind I'm thinking....after ET will you implant and bed into my lining and grow into a nice fat baby...please).   

one day at a time....


----------



## Mrs.M

Trying, that's brill news! Really pleased for you!
The Nurses are ringing me tomorrow to make arrangements for ET so I might have a word with them and tell them that I NEED to know about my embies. Otherwise the next 48hrs are going to be hell! xxx


----------



## ttc79

hi all , just thought id have a wee nosey and see how you are getting on   , lots of activity been happening lately i can see  so sorry if not eveyone getting a personal message but hope you are all well and full of PMA   and everyones follies/egg behaving themselves .

MrsM - congrats on your egg numbers and glad they are all doing well  all the best for your ET and look forward to the BFP news in a few weeks .

Trying2011 - wtg on your number of eggs too , 9 grade 1 - so happy for you . all the best for ET and looking forward to your news too .

Macknash - keep your chin up  - as has been said previously - only need 1 egg . hoping you are well too .

AFM - put our news down to experience and  just got back to daily routine without the 5am alarm being set for jabs , looking forward to this weekend as my little brother getting married  

all the best to you all  will keep popping on occasionally to see how you all doing .    fo rall he BFPs


----------



## Vic-n-Ste

S4r4h2k - hey!! yep iv had my baseline and i have d/reg'd so i started my stimms on Sat and i have my first stimm scan this Sat at 8am, i can't wait to see how my follies are doing!!! Glad you are ok, and good to hear you are injecting!! what do you think of it? xxx

trying2011 - thats brill about your 9 grade 1 embies hun, well done!!   I'm so so thrilled for you, can't wait for your ET now and your good news in a couple of weeks!

ttc79 - im glad you are feeling a little more positive hun, thinking about you.....keep in touch!


----------



## Baai

*trying, MrsM, LadyHarrop*, you've all set the bar pretty high as far as number of embies goes. I'll be the one to lower it again tomorrow, to make the rest feel a little better 

*Macnash*, my fellow ECer. Are you nervous? I know I am. I understand that you're a little disappointed there were only two follicles, but you need only one.

*Sarah*, happy to hear AF has finally arrived and you can start stimming.

*ASM*, I'm feeling quite nervous about tomorrow. I keep worrying, thinking something will go wrong. I worry that I might ovulate before EC. Does that happen often? I had my trigger shot exactly 36 hours before EC, so should be good, but what if I happen to be that one person who ovulates ten minutes early?

Then I worry that maybe they won't find a single egg. And I'm sure that even if they do collect a nice amount of eggs, I'll still worry about fertilization, then worry that they won't survive, etc.

Timing is all pretty bad. We have a huge deadline at work on Friday so fingers crossed I don't suffer too much from the EC and can actually get a little work done tomorrow afternoon (at home!). Otherwise, I'll have to do it all on Thursday and will be working well into the night. Not exactly healthy either.


----------



## Macknash76

Hi Baai!

I am feeling a wee but numb about it all to be honest, not nervous yet just doing all the worrying you are nd praying we get at least 1 and that between that and DH swimmers we at least get a shot at it.

More nervous about the sedation at the mo and worrying I will wake up and it will be really painful.

Had acupuncture today and felt a bit better after that.

What will be will be. Fingers crossed all 6 have good eggs for you honey. Catch up with you tomorrow to compare notes xxxxx


----------



## trying2011

Ladies,


Anyone have any thoughts on if they are transferring 1 or 2 Blastos back?

Presuming if its day 3 you will be doing 2.....

what are you thinking on this one ladies?


----------



## cuteloveangel

hey peeps, 
              congrats to lady harrop and mrs m on ur embies!!! hope they all make it through blast. 

i had my first injection today and there not bad at all!!! i really thought it was going to be so much worse than it was. debs1234 don't worry about it on friday, you ll be just fine. I'm not worried about it at all. however i think i will find it hard to do it myself as its much easier when someone else does it i think but you never know, i might find it ok


----------



## deb1234

I spoke to the nurse about how many to put back yesterday. I thought I would have a fight on my hands to put two back in but she was saying that (because of my age) they would put back two if blasto but three if day 2 or 3.    

That is of course if I have that many or any at all.

Thanks cuteloveangel. Glad your injection went well. Its all go from now on! Best of luck! Each person is different on the injections. I had to inject myself with heparin for a while and much prefered doing it myself but  I can see why others don't want to. Really excited about finally getting started on Friday. Weird to be excited about having to inject yourself but hoping it leads to a medium sized happy baby!


----------



## keldan89

Hey peeps  

Just typed a reply to everyone but my phone had a hissy fit & deleted everything   so apologies for the lack of personals  

Those who have had ec Congrats & fingers crossed your embies continue to do well   

Those who are having ec soon good luck &   you all get the embies you need

Hope everyones meds, sniffs & injections are going ok  

Everyone else waiting for AF, scans etc hope your all doing ok 

AFM I am still waiting to hear from the clinic with my schedule   aparently they have a back log atm

&   to all


Kel
Xx


----------



## Mrs.M

Macknash & Baii sending you loads and loads of luck for tomorrow! You'll be fine, honestly. I can't remember a thing. Afew period pains after, but felt sleepy and abit sick when i got home so don't plan too much Baii! I'll be thinking of you both xx

That's good deb1234 that you can have 2-3 put back. Fingers crossed for you.

Cuteloveangel, glad the injection wasn't too bad! You'll get used to it very quickly!

Trying, if I had the choice i would have 2 blasts put back   But it's something you and your other half really need to think about! Let us know what you decide! xx


----------



## S4r4h2k

Hi Kel, good to see  a post from you    at your phone!! bloomin technology,   at the clinic too, their backlog isn't your problem!! you think they would have some awareness of how much waiting we all have to do!! Anyway, PMA PMA         xxxx

Hi deb,  I'm really pleased for you hun, and of course you will have plenty of lovely embies you wait and see!!       xxx I was really excited about injecting myself, the things we look forward to lol xxx

cuteloveangel Yay, glad your first injection went well hun, I didn't find it half as bad as I thought but then I have the autoinject so can just load it and press the button. How are you feeling? xxx 


Hi Macknash, now now now, no worrying we need lots of PMA!!!           xxx

Hello Baai we will have none of that, we are on a roll here you see and you will just set the bar even higher!        I am not surprised you both feel nervous, but just try to relax, meditate if you can and try not to worry about it sending you lots of PMA and relaxing       xxx

Hey Vic-n-Ste woo hoo it is all go for you too, I can't believe how quickly it has come for so many of us  before we know it we'll be surrounded by BFP's and I'll have a lot of booties to knit!! I am good thanks hun, the hot flushes are a bit intense but for the greater good!! xxx

Hi  ttc good to see you pop up hun, hope you are ok? aw a lovely wedding to look forward to, hope you all have a wonderful day, I think the third Saturday in August is a great day to get married (we got married on the 20th of August last year) and the weather is supposed to be lovely too, lets hope they are right   xxx

Not long now Mrs.M, you tell them!!      last thing you need is anything on your mind!! Will be thinking of you and eagerly awaiting your posts!! in the meantime sending you lots and lots of love,      and     xxx

Hi trying, glad the bloating has gone down, lol like your positive way of looking at EC  don't know what we would do without all your advice and tips hun, keep up the PMA and visualising your beautiful baby and before you know it you'll be holding him/her in your arms           xxx

For anyone I have missed I am really sorry, hope you are all well.

Lots of          and


----------



## Sarah36

Hi everyone,

Just a quick one, I have done my first injection and it was fine, stung a little but not for long, now I just need to get my head round mixing the Menopur tomorrow and I'm on my way!!

   to everyone xxxx


----------



## trying2011

love the way S4r4H replies to everyone.........love it!


----------



## trying2011

to the tune of LMAO - I'm sexy and i know it.....


Im sexy and i know it......

I stim up......

I stim up......


Im sexy and i know it...

I make eggs i make eggs

Walking down the street you might see me
this bloated big fatty looking 5 months preggo.

Girl look at the body......Girl look look at the body.....I look preggo....


(if you don't know the song this won't be funny!) 

just made it up on the spot....


----------



## trying2011

Im too sexy for this shirt! right said fred (I'm sooo sorry i can't help myself).


Im too bloated for this shirt ...too bloated for this shirt...

so bloated it hurts.....


im a stimmer you know what i mean.....i do my little thing on the table...yeh on the table...

they scan my follies and take my bloods.......so painful it hurts......

im stimmet you know what i mean...i do my little shots every night like i should


----------



## S4r4h2k

Yay Sarah36 glad it went ok hun  is the menopur the liquid we have to mix with powder?  xxx

Trying lol rofl and lmfao at you changing the lyrics to songs, what would we do without you? xxx


----------



## Mrs.M

LMAO Trying, you're crazy! Hubby is wondering what i'm laughing at   xxxx


----------



## Sarah36

Hey Sarah, yes that's the one - 2 little pots of powder with one water, just a bit worried I'll bugger it up but sure will be fine. How you doing Hun?   
Trying - you make me laugh


----------



## Artlover

I'm a newbie to this thread but reading all your posts has taken some of the fear of the unknown away.  We are on our first IVF journey and EC is tomorrow...my 35th BD.  I have a low AMH and so if we get embies we are scheduled for Friday.  Ever hopeful that if it doesn't work now they learn how it can work in the future  . 

Loving the song lyrics, sitting here feeling bloated and wondering if I can sleep a little tonight. best wishes to all, Fi


----------



## trying2011

That's it ladies. I'm takin song requests....


----------



## deb1234

Trying you are nuts! Don't ever change


----------



## Cazzy2000

Hi everyone, I rang the clinic today as I still was waiting on my schedule, I'm due to collect my 'drugs' on september 7th so I'm quite a bit behind everyone but it's so comforting reading everyones stories as we go along so I know whats ahead. Its all just so exciting but so nerve wrecking. Love and positive thoughts to everyone xx Trying - your songs had me in stitches  x


----------



## deb1234

And I request 'always look on the bright side of life' - life is full of stims when you think of it... You will do so much better than that I know


----------



## deb1234

Glad you finally got somewhere cazzy. They kept you waiting far too long.


----------



## deb1234

Injections they are bad, they can really make you mad
The waiting it just makes you swear and curse.
While you're waiting for your eggies don't grumble give a whistle
It'll make sure things really turn out for the best

Always look on the bright side of IVF do do .....

Thinks it time for sleep delirium has set in. Night night all


----------



## Baai

Oh imsomnia, go away!

trying and deb,


----------



## cuteloveangel

sarah36....are you on the short protocol? i thought you were meant to inject for 3 weeks before the menopur? or was you on the sniffing one?


----------



## LiLew

Hello Ladies, can I join you please?  I've been reading through your posts and you look like a great support group  

I started the pill on Sunday, and am due to start DR on the 2nd September, so I'm a little way behind most of you, but it's good to speak to people that have been through it!

Does anyone know of any good relaxation/meditation CD's that may help keep me calm through the treatment?  I'll be having accupuncture, but that's only going to be 3 sessions - start of DR, day before EC, and day of ET (or something like that - I can't quite remember!).  It would be nice to have something to listen to of an evening to chill me out a bit.  Any suggestions would be greatly appreciated.

Sending lots of   to everyone.  Good luck on your journeys and I look forward to chatting with you all xxx


----------



## deb1234

Hi lilew,

Welcome to the august/september group. 
The CD I like is 'the IVF companion' by maggie howell. It has a pre and post embryo transfer bit and lasts about 30 minutes. I also bought the zita west one but after the first couple of minutes it is just relaxing music rather than positive suggestions. It depends what you want really. The others may have some different suggestions.


----------



## Macknash76

I am loving the songs    

Just sat at home waiting to leave for clinic and so much going through my head it hurts!

Praying at least one of my little beauties is a Goodun. Will let you know how I get on. 

Artilover welcome and good luck today I am also a low AMH chick   You get your embies xx

Baai good luck for EC today, hope you got some sleep xxxx


----------



## Daffodilly

Macknash and Baai - best of luck for today  - fingers are tightly crossed for you    

Songs were amazing - really made me laugh this morning!

Question for anyone on menopur - when you mix does the powder disolve instantly or do you have to wait a bit?

hope everyone else is doing ok?
xxxx


----------



## trying2011

LiLew said:


> Hello Ladies, can I join you please? I've been reading through your posts and you look like a great support group
> 
> I started the pill on Sunday, and am due to start DR on the 2nd September, so I'm a little way behind most of you, but it's good to speak to people that have been through it!
> 
> Does anyone know of any good relaxation/meditation CD's that may help keep me calm through the treatment? I'll be having accupuncture, but that's only going to be 3 sessions - start of DR, day before EC, and day of ET (or something like that - I can't quite remember!). It would be nice to have something to listen to of an evening to chill me out a bit. Any suggestions would be greatly appreciated.
> 
> Sending lots of  to everyone. Good luck on your journeys and I look forward to chatting with you all xxx


try glenn harrold - inner calm. two track cd - NOT JOKING - i swear by hypnosis and this guy - you have to be receptive and relaxed but I promise you it has worked for me......even the doctors said you are probably the calmest person we have seen in a long time....i had to explain to them that it didn't mean that i didn't want it....i did want it desperately but i had decided to keep calm and conserve my strength for the real let downs that MIGHT come........

even my acupuncturist said - you're very calm are you ok. I'm happier being calm. Im calm about everything else too. I haven't got the natal visualisation cd that the other ladies are using but its seems to be working wonderfully for them.

Being calm , slow breathing, and letting things go is important. Ive sat in the waiting room and watch women stomping around, getting annoyed because they are 20 mins late and even the way some nurses speak to you sometimes.....it just passes over me and i think people realise that and change how they behave.


----------



## trying2011

macknash, baai good luck for today.

breath in calmly and let it all go......



I'm annoyed I'm not allowed to drive....on tablets for OHSS prevention that drop my BP.


----------



## trying2011

Glad the songs were fun!



my 9 eggs are going well. looking at ET on friday or saturday if enough survive.


here's the thing......transfer 1 - 65% chance of a baby. transfer 2 - 75% chance of a baby............but that 65% is likely to be a 50/50% chance anyway....so not sure now.....

given the quality of the eggs could end up with triplets.....! unlikely though. not sure what to do.


----------



## LiLew

Thanks for the CD suggestions deb1234 and trying - I'll probably purchase all of them, and see what best suits me

Good luck to machnasj and baai today - let us know how it goes xxx


----------



## trying2011

i went through iuis in the past and it was not nice. the meds even a single vial of menopur made me all emotional and stressed 

this time.....ive been chilled. even i feel slightly unnerved. I'm going through all of this with the same emotions you might have if you were sitting on the sofa at home watching tv.....totally chilled.

GOOD LUCK LADIES....


----------



## trying2011

Somone asked about menopur and dissolving.

Sometimes it dissolves straight away.....and sometimes you just need to gently swirl it......


----------



## Baai

Just a quick note. I'm back in my room in hospital. EC went very well, they got 8 eggs. I'm thrilled.


----------



## trying2011

Awesome news Baai


----------



## trying2011

Just want to say....nothing has gone wrong. Im not being negative. I don't have a poor grasp on PMA and I'm not having a bad day......


But I wanted to pause for a moment and think about all the ladies that have their cycles cancelled, that struggle with PCOS/low amh, that struggle as their is no one to talk to or no family support, that the eggs are too hard and don't hatch , or not enough are made or who have OHSS and can't transfer, who transfer and get BFNs time and time and time again, those that don't make it to full term...

Im thankful for every stage that works for me. Im happy for every stage that works for someone else. It makes me happy and I feel relived to know that others are doing well. It does sadden me to hear about the negatives and the sadness.  

In the midst of all this i think its important to remember that each fingerprint is unique. Each human being is unique. Each journey is unique. Stay calm stay content. xxx 

If the universe brings you to it, it will take you through it


----------



## S4r4h2k

Hi Sarah36 don't worry you will be just fine!!! Once you get the first one out the way you will wonder what you were worried about xxx

Artlover, hello and welcome and  honey xxx

Deb1234 Brilliant, you and Trying have found your forte  xxx

Hi LiLew and welcome, I have the IVF Companion http://www.natalhypnotherapy.co.uk/6.html I think it is fab xx

Good luck today MackNash       xxx

Baai, congratulations on your 8 eggs honey xxx

Sending lots of PMA     and  to you all xxx

/links


----------



## trying2011

thank god S4R4H - coming back with the positivity after my post.....


Salt n Pepa - push it.

DUN DA DUN DUN DUN DUN dada DUn

Feel the stim pumping hard like you wish they would.....

Push it. Push it reallllll good...



OMG even better

Vanilla ICE!

Yo stop! mix it up and listen
Merional  - and Gonal are back on a mission.
Some fat, grab a hold of it quickly
Slam it and push it nicely

Eggs eggs baby dun dun dun daraun dun
Eggs eggs baby!

Something grabs a hold of me tightly.
yo its the nurse taking bloods daily
yo doc, hows the follies
wait - turn off the lights and lets scan
Lets see if they get to the max plan

Eggs eggs baby dun dun darn dun dun dun


----------



## Vic-n-Ste

GOOD AFTERNOON LADIES,   here is a sprinkling of baby dust to you all........

macknash76 - good luck with EC today hun, let us know how you get on!   

trying2011 - hahahahaha, loved your version of LMFAO   that made me laugh!!! I'm sure however many embies you decide on will be the right choice hun, I'm only allowed one back in on day 3 because i am on the NHS, but when i see my Dr again on Saturday I'm going to try and ask for more!? see what happens! Wow can't believe your ET has come round sooo fast, I'm so excited for you, GOOD LUCK WITH IT ALL,      

keldan89 - I'm sure you will get your schedule soon hun, they told me they had a back log when i was waiting on mine then it came 2 weeks later, so remain patient and positive, x

S4r4h2k - yep we will have BFP's galore soon!!! the hot flushes are not nice are they   but we can handle the, we are STRONG   !!!

Sarah36 - congrats on your first injection hun, the Menopur injec's are easy to mix up hun, once you have done your first one you will see, good luck with it x

Artlover - welcome, good luck and happy birthday!  

LornaH - the Menopur powder dissolves instantly hun, its amazing actually at how quickly it does dissolve! x

Baai - awww thats brill news hun, well done, make sure you have some rest now!


----------



## Baai

*trying*, those are some very nice words. I'm with you, I'm happy with ever positive step.

I'm back home now. I'm feeling very fresh, no pain, no fatigue, no nothing. EC was a breeze  For those who still have EC ahead of them, don't worry too much. I didn't feel a thing. 
I hope Macknash's EC went fine too.

Considering I was somewhat disappointed that my first scan showed only 6 follies, I'm absolutely thrilled at having 8 eggs. They're going to ICSI them. Normally, for a first cycle they do half IVF, half ICSI. But since 8 isn't that high a number and it's frozen sperm, they're going to ICSI them all. It's going to be an anxious wait for that phone call tomorrow.

ET is on Saturday.


----------



## Sarah36

cuteloveangel said:


> sarah36....are you on the short protocol? i thought you were meant to inject for 3 weeks before the menopur? or was you on the sniffing one?


Hey cuteloveangel, yes i am on short so no sniffing for me. Took norethisterone from day 17 of cycle for 2 weeks, had a much awaited bleed and my baseline scan yesterday and stared the suprecur last night and tonight i start both suprecur and menopur. 1st scan is next wednesday and if all goes ok EC could be as early as next Friday but I am pencilled in for following Monday but it could also be later than that. Really hope I respond ok, just taking one day at a time.

To all the other ladies, I have read all your posts today, will check in later when I am not meant to be working, our forum is getting a little bit addictive!! 

Have a lovely day everyone xxx


----------



## Macknash76

Hello everyone I am back home laying on sofa being spoilt rotten! All still to go through EC it was a doddle my clinic were so so lovely.

Well she managed to get both the eggs so first hurdle over, kept worrying that there wouldn't be an egg in each follicle. 

Baai well done chick so pleased for you xxx

Will let you know tomorrow if fertilised xx

Hope everyone else is doing OK bit dopey from sedation to to big lot of personals. Will do later I promise xxxx


----------



## Vic-n-Ste

Macknash76 - hey!! So so glad EC went well hun and they managed to get both eggs, thats brill news! You rest up, continue getting spoilt and relax.   I   they both fert for you hun xxx


----------



## trying2011

well done Macknash. whoop whoop.


----------



## magicalbabydust

Afternoon all,

Macknash - wohoooo - that is awesome they got both of them. You must be thrilled.   that is such great news and I am sitting here with a huge smile inside for you.

Welcome to Lilew and Artlover and GOOD LUCK for today with a cheery   , look forward to hearing how you got on.

Crazy - great to have a date, sept 7th will be here in no time  

Baai - 8 eggs - that is fantastic news, congratulations Hun.  All possible   for your next step.  These embryologists are just amazingly fantastic and I am sure your  Will be doing everything that they should right now.

Deb1234 - loving the montypython - keep singing it to myself! Great you can go for 3 embys - get prepared for lots of pattering feet around. How are you feeling and how is dh doing?

Trying - you are awesome. You write both beautifully and hilariously - well done on all the   ET not far away now and you'll be preggers before you know it. Well done for remaining so relaxed -very brave of you esp when we all want this so so so much.

MrsM - how are you getting on?

Lorna, V'n's, Sarah and co  for all your injecting and successful stimming, growing nice fat eggies without overstim and Keldon - keep pushing for your schedule hun, I'm sure you'll have it before you know it.

Afm - signed our ivf consents this morning and start short cetrotide cycle next week with Menopur.  Would love to think that AF won't come as I am already naturally preggers but after all this time trying, i'm not holding my breath. I guess it is win win scenario as if it doesn't come, I am preggers and if it does come I can get started with IVF.   am feeling totally at peace with the IVF journey which is fab. (and loving the nurse who said I should put on weight to help get fat for injecting into tummy, am off to buy some custard - yum!)

One question... Does anyone have experience of short protocol with Menopur who has a 25 day cycle? Am poss being paranoid but I am worried that without the down reg, my body will want AF 3 days earlier and won't have enough time for embies to implant..??

Think I'll order that peaceful inner calm cd...

Good luck all and   to everyone xxx


----------



## Daffodilly

Macknash and Baai - so pleased for both of you. That's really fantastic. Just make sure you take it easy now!

magicalbabydust - I'm doing short protocol with menopor and a 25 day cycle. Well, normally 25 days. I had to take the pill from day 15 for 10 days and am currently on day 29 of my cycle and AF is just not here (despate AF dances as well!). getting really annoyed now. Thinking of doing a pregnancy test tonight to make it come! (I've tried that before hoping for it not to come and within about an hour it always starts!). Are you not being given the pill then? I'm sure it won't make a difference. i don't really understand why I was given it as I'm very regular.
xx


----------



## Baai

magicalbabydust. I'm on a short protocol, have a 25 day cycle. I'm on Gonal though, but I doubt that makes too much of a difference. You shouldn't worry about AF coming too early, that's why they make you take those annoying utrogestan tablets. I had one IUI with utrogestan support in second part of cycle, and AF came on day 33, a whole week later than usual.


----------



## dbk

Trying - love the song that you composed. Very talented so keep them coming when you feel inspired.

I am feeling like a ballon totally bloated - my second scan went well and I have quite a few eggs - (although I am not too bothered about the quantity but the quality) ...ec may happen on monday now...

Hope everyone is doing well...love to allxxx


----------



## Artlover

EC hurdle over!  The consultant retrieved 5 viable eggs from the 5 follicles that grew.  It was my first time going through the procedure and never having had a General it was daunting.  Nuffield were great and the last thing I remember is the doctors and nurses singing Happy Birthday!  Good luck everyone and fingers crossed that we get the results we are hoping for.  Many thanks for the birthday wishes    Now the fun of suppositories begins


----------



## trying2011

Excellent news all round today people. well done macknash, art lover,baii (sorry if i missed anyone)


DBK - im glad to say the bloating goes down after EC - however mine is still here and going slowly - I'm debating the difference or where my fat starts and the bloating ends or vice versa.

I've noticed some cellulite - i think its the hormones too and the lack of moving around        

Im looking forward to being pregnant (one day) and then I'm going to get a seat on the train and the tube and the bus. And I'm going to eat ben and jerrys (even  though I'm lactose intolerant) and i will eat a whole green and blacks chocolate bar by myself..........

time for a cup of tea and a jaffa cake!


----------



## Mrs.M

Macknash & Baii brilliant news! Hope you're both feeling ok & resting lots! xx   xx


----------



## Daffodilly

Artlover - congratulations, you must be so pleased. Enjoy the rest of your birthday x

Trying - you must be so good - I can't stop stuffing myself with chocolate!

xx


----------



## trying2011

Girl! In eating everything. 

I've noticed the skin on my face has got v smooth. 

I went online today and had a look at what they do during EC. Hmmmmmm

Didn't realise where they went in!!

I'm still in pain a few days later. Hope I can have ET this cycle. All I'm doing now is waitin for ET. 


Is anyone else in pain? Sore? Peeing loads? Still bloated but going down?


----------



## keldan89

*Trying* you do make me laugh!  loving the new song lyrics. What about to the tune of wannabe by the spice girls:

If we wanna make a baby
We have got to take meds
Injecting isn't easy
Waiting never ends

If you wanna be my baby
You gotta make it to blast
Implanting isn't easy
But that's the way it is!

I'm a size 8-10 but plan to be 12-14 after pg cos I'm gonna eat soooo much I hope! Lol!

*Artlover* welcome,  & excellent news about eggs.  they fertilize

*Dbk*  you have lots of excellent quality eggies & hope your bloating improves. I get bloated really easily, god knows how I'm gonna look on meds! 

*Macknash & Baai * excellent news for you both.  glad ec went ok.  they fertilize overnight

*Lorna* I'm sure poas will bring on AF!  it always works!

*Magical* good news about starting meds next week  I'm using the injections excuse so I don't have to loose weight!  need cushioning for the needles! I'm not big but the extra layer of fat should help! So munch away on your custard!  my weakness is biscuits!

*Sarah36* it is a bit addictive on here isn't it! We're not allowed caffeine so get our fixes on here! 

*Lilew* hello & welcome to our weird little world! 

*S4r4h2k* yes Defo      to the phone!

*V-n-s * sorry I cant see your post but hope everythings ok with you 

*Ttc* glad your feeling more positive. What doesn't kill us makes us stronger 

Anyone I've forgotten I apologise but I can't see all posts on my phone!

&  to all

Kel x


----------



## Mrs.M

Trying, i still get a few twinges every now and then but not any pain, abit bloated, peeing loads but then i'm drinking loads! Hope you're taking it easy and not doing too much! xx


----------



## dbk

Trying thanks for that I look forward to my bloating going down...I can tell you it is a challenge trying to find a suitable pair of trousers to wear  

Trying you make me laugh with your posts...where bloating ends and fat begins  same here  i ve never had a tammy until about a year ago when they told me to put some weight on as that may help...now that fat has been useful so that i have a place to put my injections into...actually wish i had some more so that i had a wider range of places where to put the injection in 

I have develpoed a strage craving for sweet things (never liked sweet that much) but perhaps it is because my body craves sugar...

Artlover good luck now and happy birthday ...what a day for you must have been...

good luck to everyone - hope we all get pregnant!!!!


----------



## trying2011

Glad I'm making people laugh......(inside all of us is a part that feels really sh1t!!)


Keldan. Good son lyrics. 


Dbk and mrs m. Thanks. 

If I jiggle left to right it hurts. Alot of the soreness inside has gone or subdued but I have tightness and aching. 


I'm not doing anything. Aside from watching my cellulite form as I lay on the sofa. 

I even had to take a nap in the afternoon like my gran used to do!!its the meds though for OHSS prevention. 

Hopefully my little embies will all continue to grow. Please please universe make it happen. 

Decided to put two back. I always wanted a phased family. 
I'm sure twins will put an end to that!!


I really hope this works for us all. I know what the stats say. I know what life can be like.  

We will all be ok. Xx


----------



## Mrs.M

Trying, are you taking Cabergoline for OHSS prevention? That's what i'm on, don't know whether it's them or the pessaries or just all of the emotions involved with IVF but i've never been so tired! I laid in bed till 10am this morning and then had a little afternoon nap! Off to bed shortly as well! I feel such a lazyass!   x x x


----------



## Artlover

Trying - Definately still bloated and hoping that it goes down relatively soon. I was told to drink lots of water and milk to rehydrate and so yes to the peeing loads today to.  Regarding ice cream have you tried swedish glace?  Not quite Ben & Jerry's level of indulgence but its all we have at home now as friends with different allergies can eat it. The vanilla is yummy - also chocolate by Moo free?

Thankyou again for the good wishes xox


----------



## dbk

Kel thanks - I do have a few of them what sort of quality they are remains to be seen....cant wait to have them out. 

My b/friend said he cant even imagine how it must feel to have one follicle growing never mind 14!!! I only had 8 on one side and 2 on the other on Monday - today I have 8 on one side and 6 on the other where did the 4 extra appear from? The nurse didnt see them last time or they magically grew to be 8mm from monday...or happy days one never knows what ones body may produce...

I feel flat and I cant get excited until I know that they can fertalise .....its just a number for now. I dont wish to have more this is enough thanks very much...it hurts feels really uncomfortable...

I am getting bigger and bigger each day...but i dont really care as long as I have the end result little baby...


----------



## Claire1978

Hi everyone would you mind if I joined your thread? About to start injections tomorrow and just stumbled across this thread. Been feeling a little anxious today but I'm sure that will settle over the next few days... I hope    I think its now started to feel real!

I have a low AMH and high Fsh but hoping for an IVF miracle      On the short proto 

x


----------



## Macknash76

So woke up this morning having had the best sleep I have had in ages to very little pain from EC yesterday and waiting with baited breath for the embryologist to call to let me know if either of the beauties fertilised. Every turn is a waiting game. 

Hope you are all well this morning xxxx


----------



## magicalbabydust

Hi Lorna - thanks for that, you made me laugh a lot bringing AF on by doing a preg test! Have you done one yet? Day 29 - really?! (They didnt put me on the pill as I was on clomid this month with scans etc, so they could monitor things and blood test tomorrow morning will confirm progesterone to indicate whether success in preg, but we are not holding our breath and as I have no symptoms, dont think anything has happenned, so we will be jumping straight into IVF from the start of my next cycle in 5 days time - unless of course AF joins you!  Here is a wee dance to help             

Baai - thanks, they havent mentioned the ustrogen tablets to me yet - did you start taking them from your base scan or half way in?

Keldan89 - I am eating with you hun - all the way.  Cheesecake today on the menu!  I am sure I have more than enough blubber around my waist for the injections but nice excuse to have some more!  

Claire78 - welcome hun.  You'll find plenty of lovely reassuring ladies here, with so much   so please join us.

Mcnash - I am thinking of you sooooooooooo much and   for your wee embies too.  Keep us posted.

Have a good day, I cant stop reading everyone's posts - must get back to work!    xx


----------



## trying2011

Mrs.M said:


> Trying, are you taking Cabergoline for OHSS prevention? That's what i'm on, don't know whether it's them or the pessaries or just all of the emotions involved with IVF but i've never been so tired! I laid in bed till 10am this morning and then had a little afternoon nap! Off to bed shortly as well! I feel such a lazyass!  x x x


norprolac. the side effects are horrible. i think you're right - I'm exhausted. i don't sleep properly at night - the drugs give you insomnia and I'm so badly tired i want to. when i make an effort to get up in the morning I'm exhausted and i feel like i want to throw up. I'm so tired i just want to sleep my whole body wants to sleep. i sit on the sofa and i have had an afternoon nap - i went to bed and i NEVER sleep during the day. even jet lagged i can't sleep during the day.

its bad isn't it - i think its just the anti ohss meds. (are you at a private clinic or nhs?) - i think its good they gave us the meds. i still feel sore inside and I'm taking crinone too.

I'm still bloated but I've come to the realisation that there is now more fat than bloat. i literally don't know what to eat to not feel sick so I've started sucking on boiled sweets.

I'm going to ask them tomorrow if i can stop taking the anti ohss meds - turns out ohss if its going to happen will happen from day 4-5.

being preggo better be a lot better than this. I've been waking up to pee loads during the night as well. poor hubbie can't sleep - and no joke every time i go pee and feel crap i think -.....OMG how am i ever going to look after twins i can't even look after myself. I feel so crap. i can't even sleep.


----------



## Mrs.M

Morning ladies!

Macknash & Baii, thinking of you and hoping that your eggs have fertilised overnight! It's so nerve wracking waiting for the call isn't it?! Let us know how you get on!

Welcome Claire, this forum is an absolute godsend!

Ah Trying   Sounds like the meds have hit you really hard. They warned me that the Cabergoline would make me feel crappy, drop my BP, make me dizzy and sick...but luckily I seem to be immune to them. Keep your feet up, drink plenty and let hubby do the housework! Any update on your embies?

AFM, just had the call from the embryologist and we have 8 Blastocysts this morning!!!!!!!   We told to expect only 3 or 4 to make it to blast so we are absolutely over the moon! ET today at 2pm, will be back to report all about it!

Have a lovely day ladies! x x x x


----------



## trying2011

dbk said:


> Trying thanks for that I look forward to my bloating going down...I can tell you it is a challenge trying to find a suitable pair of trousers to wear
> 
> Trying you make me laugh with your posts...where bloating ends and fat begins  same here  i ve never had a tammy until about a year ago when they told me to put some weight on as that may help...now that fat has been useful so that i have a place to put my injections into...actually wish i had some more so that i had a wider range of places where to put the injection in
> 
> I have develpoed a strage craving for sweet things (never liked sweet that much) but perhaps it is because my body craves sugar...
> 
> Artlover good luck now and happy birthday ...what a day for you must have been...
> 
> good luck to everyone - hope we all get pregnant!!!!


generally speaking I've been eating well. I CANT STAND SMELLS. anything that smells is a no no.

bad things: I've been munching cheesy puffs, kettle crisps, boiled sweets, twister ice creams (ok just the one), i fancy a cornet to - not had swiss glade but I'm in the mood for some sorbet.

am so tired. im not opening the door today. in fact in the last 3 days I've left the house one. haven't even been able to stand up properly.

fyi - i was told by the embryologist that i wouldn't get a call today either. they won't be watching them.  YOU ARE GOING TO WATCH and feed my babies in that dish! so they said they would call me and let me know what time to come in and give me an update.

They usually call me by now which means ill probably have to call.


----------



## trying2011

Mrs.M said:


> Morning ladies!
> 
> Macknash & Baii, thinking of you and hoping that your eggs have fertilised overnight! It's so nerve wracking waiting for the call isn't it?! Let us know how you get on!
> 
> Welcome Claire, this forum is an absolute godsend!
> 
> Ah Trying  Sounds like the meds have hit you really hard. They warned me that the Cabergoline would make me feel crappy, drop my BP, make me dizzy and sick...but luckily I seem to be immune to them. Keep your feet up, drink plenty and let hubby do the housework! Any update on your embies?
> 
> AFM, just had the call from the embryologist and we have 8 Blastocysts this morning!!!!!!!  We told to expect only 3 or 4 to make it to blast so we are absolutely over the moon! ET today at 2pm, will be back to report all about it!
> 
> Have a lovely day ladies! x x x x


HOLY CRAP!!!

ET today - 8 EMBIES that is awesome. 
IM soo excited.

Are you taking voltarol before? I'm not allowed - you're allowed paracetomaol right?

i get slightly scared talking about my embies - but the update yesterday was 9 embies all still doing well. grade 1- happy eggs. today will be day 4/5 so I really would like a call - i don't want to walk in tomorrow and find out only 2 left - unlikely but i get scared talking about them.


----------



## trying2011

Mrs.M said:


> Morning ladies!
> 
> Macknash & Baii, thinking of you and hoping that your eggs have fertilised overnight! It's so nerve wracking waiting for the call isn't it?! Let us know how you get on!
> 
> Welcome Claire, this forum is an absolute godsend!
> 
> Ah Trying  Sounds like the meds have hit you really hard. They warned me that the Cabergoline would make me feel crappy, drop my BP, make me dizzy and sick...but luckily I seem to be immune to them. Keep your feet up, drink plenty and let hubby do the housework! Any update on your embies?
> 
> AFM, just had the call from the embryologist and we have 8 Blastocysts this morning!!!!!!!  We told to expect only 3 or 4 to make it to blast so we are absolutely over the moon! ET today at 2pm, will be back to report all about it!
> 
> Have a lovely day ladies! x x x x


BOOOOOOM!!!! 8 Big ones!! that's your whole family there.......       

Very happy for you. excited. Oh my god i want to come to your ET like a cheerleader!! 5,6,7,8! 8! thats right 8!


----------



## trying2011

Artlover said:


> Trying - Definately still bloated and hoping that it goes down relatively soon. I was told to drink lots of water and milk to rehydrate and so yes to the peeing loads today to. Regarding ice cream have you tried swedish glace? Not quite Ben & Jerry's level of indulgence but its all we have at home now as friends with different allergies can eat it. The vanilla is yummy - also chocolate by Moo free?
> 
> Thankyou again for the good wishes xox


everytime i read your post i think ...hmmmm. ice cream....but i don't want to go down to tescos as i look preggo and they will ask!


----------



## Mrs.M

Trying, yesterday was hell (because I didn't get an update) I absolutely convinced myself that none had made it. I even started looking at holidays for just me & hubby next year. I was gobsmacked this morning when i was told we had 8 blasts. I still cannot believe it now.
Try not to worry too much, i know it's hard. Distraction is key, or sleep away time, or do anything so you make it till tomorrow, and i'm sure you'll get good news too   Especially because your embies were all happy last time you heard xxx
Oh and you're welcome to come and cheerlead at ET


----------



## trying2011

dbk said:


> Kel thanks - I do have a few of them what sort of quality they are remains to be seen....cant wait to have them out.
> 
> My b/friend said he cant even imagine how it must feel to have one follicle growing never mind 14!!! I only had 8 on one side and 2 on the other on Monday - today I have 8 on one side and 6 on the other where did the 4 extra appear from? The nurse didnt see them last time or they magically grew to be 8mm from monday...or happy days one never knows what ones body may produce...
> 
> I feel flat and I cant get excited until I know that they can fertalise .....its just a number for now. I dont wish to have more this is enough thanks very much...it hurts feels really uncomfortable...
> 
> I am getting bigger and bigger each day...but i dont really care as long as I have the end result little baby...


exactly ! i looked 5-6 months preggo - i even got a seat on the tube (after 7 stops!!!).

you will feel a bit flat and down and i was crying during the olympics (its hilarious when i think about it now ) due to the meds.

don't worry - you are doing everything you can after that its just 1 small step at a time....


----------



## trying2011

Claire1978 said:


> Hi everyone would you mind if I joined your thread? About to start injections tomorrow and just stumbled across this thread. Been feeling a little anxious today but I'm sure that will settle over the next few days... I hope  I think its now started to feel real!
> 
> I have a low AMH and high Fsh but hoping for an IVF miracle    On the short proto
> 
> x


You can join.......but first you must sing! (imjoking)


----------



## trying2011

Mrs.M said:


> Trying, yesterday was hell (because I didn't get an update) I absolutely convinced myself that none had made it. I even started looking at holidays for just me & hubby next year. I was gobsmacked this morning when i was told we had 8 blasts. I still cannot believe it now.
> Try not to worry too much, i know it's hard. Distraction is key, or sleep away time, or do anything so you make it till tomorrow, and i'm sure you'll get good news too  Especially because your embies were all happy last time you heard xxx
> Oh and you're welcome to come and cheerlead at ET


I know what you're saying Mrs M. I started talking about the bank holiday weekend and was thinking about a safari (because if you can't take a baby on safari can you!)

this is exciting. I'm going to call them later. ask them about what time and check up on my babies.

ok today - good luck

ask them about crinone and clean. sees if you need to take it. I've already been put on it.


----------



## trying2011

so you know those programmes where you have secret eater / super skinny/superfatty this is what it would be like in my house


*our secret cameras have been recording Trying and we are shocked at what we see*

Presenter: Here is the footage we have recorded of you in the last 3 days

Trying: Mmmmm (looks sheepish)

Presenter: the amount of constant snacking you do is shocking. you have been to the kitchen no less than 40 times in one day. you had a jaffa cake, some nuts, yoghurt, chocolate, boiled sweet, oatsosimple breakfast, some grapes

Trying: grapes are heathy!

Presenter: this secret snacking will lead to a 2 stone weight gain over the next 18 months. we need to work on this.

Trying: umm mmm totally agree (munching a jaffa cake).


----------



## Macknash76

Both have fertilised!!!! Whoop whoop who'd have thunk it only two eggs collected and both on their way!

Both back in tomorrow at 12.

Good luck Mrs M for ET today, let us know what it is like.

Will do personals once I am back down to earth love and hugs to you all xxxxxxxx


----------



## Daffodilly

Mrs M and Macknash -    . I so thrilled for you both.

Good luck today Mrs M

Trying   . It'll all be worth it soon. xxxxx At least you are eating healthily - in my house they'd find harribo scoffing!!!

magicalbabydust - i think just typing it helped - I was on my way to the shop and _hello_!!!

Claire - looks like you and me are both doing our first injection tonight -finally on our way! I've told DH to get emergency chocolate on his way home from work as I'm scared!

xxxxxx


----------



## trying2011

MRS M       

Macknash!  two happy eggs. awesome. both back = could be twins!      


AFM - I'm going in tomorrow hopefully to have my ET done.


----------



## Vic-n-Ste

Morning ALL!!!!

Artlover - WOW 5 eggs!! thats brill

trying2011 - hope your aches and pains go away soon! and eat eat eat, who cares! Lol  

Claire1978 - good luck with your journey and welcome! don't be too worried about the injections, they are not as bad as you think  

MrsM - awwww 8 blasts   is fantastic news hun, good luck with ET!!  

Macknash76 - YAY!!!!!! thats brill,   good luck for ET tomorrow!!!  

AFM....well its day 6 of Menopur stimm injections for me today and i can feel my ovaries growing (if that makes sense) i hope they have produced lots of nice follies with juicy fat eggs inside!! Iv got a bloated tummy and am craving sugar, so sweets have been a must in my household, i even sent my fiancé out at 9pm last night to get me some more biscuits   hahaha!! Cant wait for my scan in 2 days!!! Oh it comes round super fast!
xx


----------



## magicalbabydust

Mcnash - great news  
MrsM - great news  
Lorna - great news  
Trying - def call them hun, you will have more great news too. 
What a great day all round, good luck this avo mrsm,
Sounds like a whole load of twins coming up


----------



## Artlover

Update as NW have called and while they thought they may have retrieved five viable eggs yesterday, only four were good enough.  The good news is that they have all fertilised overnight.    Now we wait for tomorrows early call to see how they are developing.  At the moment we have been scheduled for ET at 9am tomorrow morning, but they will look at a blastocyst transfer on Monday if they are all growing well.  As an identical twin it will only be one for us.  Feeling magical at the moment and hopeful for tomorrow.  Its very exciting!!!  If we wait till Monday we will have to alter our holiday plans as we booked some R&R in France while we have the 2ww. Oh well this journey is to important and we need to take our best chances.

Off to find some veggie friendly haribo indulgence while out at the shops and a late BD tea and cake celebration with friends.

Congratulations to all and good luck with those heading for ET soon.


----------



## Louket

Hi,

Hoping you don't mind me joining this group.

Due to start first ICSI cycle short protocol wc 27/8. Have read every blog going and am completely freaked out now 


TTC for 5 years. PCOS and pituitary adenomas. DP low motility. 2008 - Spontaneous pregnancy after losing 60kg - mc @ 13wks. 

Millions of questions   - hope that's ok

Wondering if anyone is having acupuncture and if it's helpful?

Congrats to everyone who's having good treatment success. Really encouraging for newbies like me 

 for positive outcomes


----------



## Sarah36

Hey Ladies, reading again when I should be working!! So much happening today with you all 
Huge congrats to Mcnash and Mrs M  
Lorna  - yaay its arrived at last then xx
Vic n stev- i did my first menopur last night, didnt break the water glass very well but all good,  
Trying - really hope you havr ET tomorrow how exciting xx
Loads of love to everyone xx


----------



## Vic-n-Ste

Sarah36 - im also reading while i should be working, hahaha   I can't break the water glass very well so i get my fiancé to do it, he is much better at it than me! How did you find the injection? Hope it was all good!!

Louket - welcome hunni, ask all the questions and I'm sure someone will help you ..... why are you freaked out? iv never had acupuncture but some ladies have on here. I am having icsi too, iv got my first stimm scan on Saturday and my EC should be some time next week.

Artlover - YAY!! thats great news hun, good luck for ET tomorrow,   i wish you all the luck! Are you only have one embie put back? Have a great day out with your friends xx


----------



## dbk

Hi girls 

Mrs M - well done girl, hope all goes well for you tomorrow and you have a good day! (Not sure what its like so do let us know). 

Macknash - great news for you too. Happy transfer...x

Vic - I am only a few days ahead of you...the pain may get a bit worst and then better as I found out, but everyone is different. The nurse told me that some do not feel the pain at all...

I was in a lot of discomfort yesterday could be because I had a scan ...but today I feel better...not 100% but at least better...

Hope everyone is holding up and feeling positive...the next few weeks will be tough.


----------



## trying2011

Hi - I've had accu - check out my previous posts.

60kg? Well done - how did you do it



Louket said:


> Hi,
> 
> Hoping you don't mind me joining this group.
> 
> Due to start first ICSI cycle short protocol wc 27/8. Have read every blog going and am completely freaked out now
> 
> 
> TTC for 5 years. PCOS and pituitary adenomas. DP low motility. 2008 - Spontaneous pregnancy after losing 60kg - mc @ 13wks.
> 
> Millions of questions  - hope that's ok
> 
> Wondering if anyone is having acupuncture and if it's helpful?
> 
> Congrats to everyone who's having good treatment success. Really encouraging for newbies like me
> 
> for positive outcomes


----------



## trying2011

tap the top of the water bottle ...get the water all in the bottom.


tap the top a bit....turn the red dot away from you and pull the top down towards you.

you'll see a little line under the dot - its a cut in the glass to make it easier to break.


----------



## S4r4h2k

Trying your song lyrics are fab, you could be onto something there!! xxx

Hey Vic, Yeah I shouldn't moan about a few hot flushes, should I, it will all be worth it in the end          xxxx

Macknash I am so pleased to hear you are relaxing, but more importantly WOOOO HOOOOO!!!!!  for your imminent ET tomorrow, when you come back down from cloud nine, then get your feet back up!!! Will be thinking of you tomorrow and sending you lots of PMA      xxxx

Artlover, are you veggie too?  what a lovely birthday presents suppositories lol but even better WOOOOOOOO HOOOOOOOO for your fertilised embies and ET tomorrow/Monday xxx

Yay Kel my request was for the spice girls  so thanks xxx how are you doing hun? xxx

Hi Claire, I've seen you on Cycle Buddies I think?? xx

Mrs M ...Wow ET today .... .... ... thinking of you and sending lots of love and PMA    you make sure you get home and put your feet up and relax!! xxx

Hi louket and welcome xxx

AFM hot flushes are still coming thick and fast, but hey ho for the greater good, and sorry for the   but started spotting, so AF is about to make an appearance, fingers crossed it is the last one for a while hey!         

Again I am really sorry if I have missed anyone!! Sending lots and lots of love, PMA     and


----------



## dingle123

I totally posted this in the wrong section today! So ditsy! 

Hey ladies

Don't really post much in here but I do follow everyone's posts!

I was expecting to start menopur when AF showed up but unfortunately they found a cyst on my ovary which they want to fall away before we start. So after almost 3 weeks of nasel spray, I have been told to stop for the time being and have started the mini pill. I was quite upset yesterday because I feel like we are going backwards, not forwards  

Has this happened to anyone else?

Laura xx


----------



## pink79

Hi ladies! 

Hope you are all well. 
*Louket* Hi and welcome. I'm on my first cycle too- its all very daunting isn't it. We're all in the smae boat and can all support each other!
*Artlover* great news! good luck for ET 2m. Enjoy your birthday tea!
*Maknash* Again great news!! Def case of quality over quantity!

To all other ladies- thinking of you all wherever you are up to DR, stims, EC, ET and PUPO! Whichever stage we're at it always involves waiting for the next step   and of course    and hopefully   

Not much going on for me- just hoping scan is all ok 2m and have DR properly and get the go ahead to move forward.


----------



## Mrs.M

Hiya ladies, well that's my little embie put back where it belongs  

Procedure was fine. In theatre, legs into stirrups (not very dignified i know!) No sedation or anything. They showed us our little embie on screen, magnified so we could actually make it out! Then the doctor put the speculum in, the nurse ran the ultrasound over my tummy so they could see my uterus, the doctor then used some kind of tube (very small) and inserted it up into my uterus, then passed the embryo down it. You could see it on the screen it was amazing. And that was that. Worst part is that you have to fill up your bladder and i think i might have overfilled mine, did the biggest wee ever afterwards!  

OTD isn't until 29th August, although the nurse did say it would probably be detectable before then, we'll have to see how long I can resist!

Trying, good luck to you tomorrow, nothing to worry about! xxx


----------



## Louket

Hi and thanks for all of the welcomes!

Vic - I think it's the not knowing what to expect. I don't know anyone who's been through it personally so have read every possible post I can, bad idea. My DP is one of those 'nothing ever phases me' types so doesn't understand why I'm stressing already. If he says 'it's just a process' to me one more time I may string him up!

Know I need to distress. Looking at massage, flotation and accupuncture to start but not sure what's best. PCT are only funding one cycle so feeling the pressure.

Trying11 - there's nothing like being denied funding to get you motivated! Started a high protein low carb 1000 calorie diet then started exercising 90 minutes a day, 5 days a week. I started at 156kg so had a lot to lose and still had to go to exceptional circs panel as I was 10lbs overweight   

Pink79 - nice to have someone close to my cycle. Looking forward to comparing notes!

MrsM - congrats. Fingers crossed for u

Good luck everyone


----------



## trying2011

I think I love you!!! Thank you. Everytime you post (a day before me) it makes it all better and less tense for me. I have to wait for a call either tomorrow or Saturday.

I'm putting two back. Although I think they will encourage one.

Everythig crossed for you. Take it easy for a few days. Careful what you eat. No dodgy takeaways. Lots of water. No baths. No heat on a area. Omg I sound like ur dh!!!



Mrs.M said:


> Hiya ladies, well that's my little embie put back where it belongs
> 
> Procedure was fine. In theatre, legs into stirrups (not very dignified i know!) No sedation or anything. They showed us our little embie on screen, magnified so we could actually make it out! Then the doctor put the speculum in, the nurse ran the ultrasound over my tummy so they could see my uterus, the doctor then used some kind of tube (very small) and inserted it up into my uterus, then passed the embryo down it. You could see it on the screen it was amazing. And that was that. Worst part is that you have to fill up your bladder and i think i might have overfilled mine, did the biggest wee ever afterwards!
> 
> OTD isn't until 29th August, although the nurse did say it would probably be detectable before then, we'll have to see how long I can resist!
> 
> Trying, good luck to you tomorrow, nothing to worry about! xxx


----------



## trying2011

Mrs m- don't you dare take that test without me!!


----------



## trying2011

Loulet. That is no easy task. Be proud gel. This is going to have amassive impact on your fertility and chances. Hell I couldn't lose ten kg!! Wow.


----------



## Mrs.M

LOL Trying, you're so funny! Let me know how it goes! And be sure to take your own advice as well! Lots of water and rest etc!   Loads of luck being sent your way xx


----------



## Macknash76

Have been spoilt rotten for last two days, hers hoping it continues  

Mrs M glad to hear embie is back on board, looking forward to seeing Mork & Mindy where they should be tomorrow. We are able to put 2 back cause of my age and my low AMH although from other posts it may be that private are a bit more flexible?!  

Baai -how are you honey? When's ET? Xxx

Artlover - you still on for ET tomorrow? How many you having back on board? Xx

S4r4h - sorry to hear of the hot flushes, bet your glad you got your dissertation out of the way before you started the drugs! Like you say for the greater good so as my DH said to me when I said I was feeling rubbish 'GOOD it means something is happening!'  

Trying you confirmed ET for tomorrow? Did you call clinic today? Xx

Louket - I have had three sessions of acupuncture and if it hasn't made a difference to my fertility it has definitely calmed me down, good stress relief. Have another session tomorrow night after ET xx

Laura - sorry to hear you have had a set back but, better to be all good so it all goes smoothly xxx

DBK - I always find the scans uncomfortable just not something I have got used to at all, and like Mrs M says so undignified, but I guess when PG will be whole lot more undignified positions to be put in   

Kel - how you doing honey? Xx

Vic, Magicalbabydust, Cuteloveangel, Sarah36, Pink79, Claire and anyone else I have missed hope you are all doing great xxx

Love and hugs to all you other brave brave women xxxx


----------



## trying2011

Ok so here's the scoop. I haven't been well at all since EC. I've slept twice today. I feel sick and tired. I bloat during te day. I don't think I'm going to be ok for ET. So tomorrow I go in with my crinoned ( the clump white gel) front bum to talk to them. Wish I felt better. Been in bed most of the day.


----------



## trying2011

Lol Mork and mindy!!!



Mrs m. How does it feel having them back?
Keep taking your folic acid and stuff.


----------



## trying2011

Macnash. U going int tomorrow?


----------



## Mrs.M

Awwwww Trying. Do you think it's the medications or do you think it might be OHSS? Big big hugs for you       Thinking of and hope you start to feel better soon xx

Macknash and Baii hope you're both well recovered x

Welcome Louket, you're in the right place!


----------



## trying2011

Don't now mrs m. When my bladder fills uP it hurts more. I'm sure I wasn't this fat before. There is bloating I. There. It I stand up and jiggle. My womb area is all tight. If I press it it is tender. 


Sigh  

Clexane time...

Hope they don't find fluid in there


----------



## Mrs.M

Trying, it sounds like OHSS hunny. I'm sorry and hope it's not. You have to look after yourself and put YOU first. Speak to the clinic asap in the morning. Keep those feet up!


----------



## Macknash76

Oh Trying so sorry you are feeling so bad. Get your ass into the clinic tomorrow and find out what's going on honey xxx

Yep I am in tomorrow for ET at 12 xxxxx


----------



## deb1234

Hope you are feeling better very soon trying x


----------



## Baai

I just got back from work (it's now 10.30pm), had a rather important deadline for tomorrow. But it's done and didn't turn into an all nighter. Yay!

They said they'd call between noon and 1pm. I got a call at 11.50am! Ha, love how they're not keeping up the suspense. Out of my 8 eggies, 5 were suitable for ICSI and eventually 4 fertilised. 
Before I started this procedure, I never thought I'd emotional or attached to embryos, but now...there's 4 little embies there, that might possible turn into a baby! Whoa! Hang on tight there, little ones, keep growing and dividing!

ET is on Saturday. I'll have 1 transferred (am not allowed more because I'm under 35). Hopefully, I'll get at least one frostie out of the other 3.

*MrsM*, congrats on being PUPO. And 8 blasts, oh my goodness! If you're not pregnant from this cycle, there's no hope for the rest of us.

*Macknash*, great that both fertilised. See, it IS all about quality.


----------



## trying2011

ET might be tomorriw its supposed to be. 

I haven't got bigger on the meds. It has gone down. Some bloating remains. It does feel v sore. 

I haven't a clue what to think but I'll be devastated if they freeze them and cancel the cycle even if it for the best. 

I hope our luck doesn't run out. Dh will be v sad.


----------



## dbk

Machnash - good luck hope it goes well for you...     

Trying - good luck to you too and hope that things work out and that they are put back in...keeping fingers crossed for you...

Baai - hope it goes well for you too on saturday. 

Louknet - welcome on the forum and jsut ask what you need/want to know this is a great buch of people!

I am soooooooo tired all the time but today had acupuncture and now feel better still tired but better. I love acupuncture and I am so lucky to have a great guy who knows a lot about infertility do it for me so having it always makes me feel good. Does it work....who knows i have it once a week and it makes me feel very good in this incredibly difficult time so its worth it and it it does help then so mcuh the better...

I will have it on the day of the et one session before and one after so hopefully that will calm me down...it kind of puts me in a lovely transe ...and on that note i am off to bed  love to you all and keep positive!!! xxx


----------



## magicalbabydust

Trying - it may well have gone down more by the morning hun, have something salty before you go to sleep too. 
I know everyone is different - BUT my pal in oz had such bad overstim from IVF that they put her on a drip in hosp - but my point is that she still had a fresh ET and successful first time around, baby now 6 months old. Everything has gone to plan so far for you on this journey so hang in there with all your positivity, i've just had a hobnob for you. (actually I had three). You'll be in great hands in the morning with the sole aim to get you preggers and keep it. Good luck, I'll be   for you xxx


----------



## deb1234

Good luck today trying. I'm sure all will be fine.

Good luck to everyone else doing EC/ET today. One step closer!

And to the rest of us sniffing, injecting or waiting.... Hope all is going well, it's certainly in the right direction.


----------



## Sarah36

Morning all,

Trying - keeping everything crossed for you xx
Baai - loads of luck for Saturday xx
Macknash - keeping everything crossed for you today. Xx
Mrs m - wow 8 Glasgow that's pretty amazing,  wonder how lomg you will be able to wait until you test?!!xx
Louket - I am having acupuncture too and listening to the Helen McPherson relaxation cd when I feel a bit stressed with it all.
Hi Laura - sorry to hear your news, its just a little hurdle to get over and I think better to sort it out now rather than it impact your chances xx
Art lover - good luck with thhe call today xx
Sarah - I had awful night sweats just before my AF arrived, in fact I woke up with my hair looking like bonnie Tyler it was that bad so I know how you feel with the flushes xx
Pink -good luck without your scan Hun xx
Dbk - I am really tired as well, I have only been injecting for 3 days but feel exhausted although not as bloated as I thought I'd be yet. X
Vic n ste - tryings advice worked with the glass bottle, my husband did a clean break!! Hope you are ok xx
Hello to Cuteloveangel, deb and magicalbabydust and to everyone else on this rollercoaster of a journey x

I am so hoping my scan next Wednesday will show a good response but trying to just go with it until then.

Have a lovely day


----------



## Sarah36

Ha ha sorry mrs m iPad changed blastos to Glasgow!!!


----------



## Macknash76

Baai, I have a question if that is OK. I have ET at 12 today. Did you insert your pessary the morning of ET?

Prob a stupid question but am not sure what to do?


----------



## magicalbabydust

Thinking of everyone today.  

Quick question - has anyone successfully managed to buy peadialite? I can only find it on amazon selling £200 worth in one go and not smaller orders...


----------



## Macknash76

Ignore me BAai, I called the clinic xxx


----------



## trying2011

magicalbabydust said:


> Thinking of everyone today.
> 
> Quick question - has anyone successfully managed to buy peadialite? I can only find it on amazon selling £200 worth in one go and not smaller orders...


don't bother - the crap drugs the hospital will give you to avoid ohss will do the trick. water. drink water.


----------



## trying2011

HILARIOUS


"i've just had a hobnob for you. (actually I had three)." - thanks perhaps you could have some jaffa cakes with milk, sour skittles, a yorkie dipped in tea, some chocolate digestives,


----------



## trying2011

ladies 

if you don't mind answering.....please

who had 8 or 9 eggs collected - of those that took these to blasto - how many blasts did you end up with? thank you.


----------



## trying2011

Today.

3.45pm.

Hopefully. Going in for a chat....... i feel like      no idea why


----------



## pink79

Hi

*Trying* So sorry you're feeling so down hun. Remember the drugs and surge of hormones are to blame- you and your body have been so through sooooo much these last few weeks and its all been building up to this. You need to get those butterflys out of your tummy and make way for the blasts. 
Lets try a little dance to cheer you up.


----------



## trying2011

pinky you're right

I've been on so much stuff and i still am. I'm nervous too. i have anxiety and butterflies in my stomach.


----------



## Mrs.M

Morning ladies

Trying, sorry to see you're feeling   Just wait and see what the clinic say. It could just be the OHSS prevention meds, apparantly they make most people feel absolutely crap. Have you had any update on your embies yet today?   

Macknash, sending you LOADS of luck for today for ET. You'll be fine! I kept rubbing my tummy all of last night and sending our little embie loads of love. Weird how attached you feel to them!   

Baii that's brilliant news about your embies   Don't go working too hard! And hope ET goes well tomorrow!

Sarah36, 'glasgow' made me laugh, i figured what you meant though! How are you feeling? Hope your next scan comes round quickly! 

Magicalbabydust, LOL, i might have a Hobnob for everyone too!   

Hope everyone else is ok and doing well!


----------



## Daffodilly

Maknash - good luck for ET today.

Trying - hope all goes well this afternoon and they tell you what you what to hear 

xxx


----------



## Macknash76

Thanks everyone, will come back on once Mork & Mindy are settled   

Trying so sorry to hear you are still not good, make sure you write down all questions you have about what is happening to you so you don't forget anything when you are at the clinic and your emotions take over even more than they are already sending you loads of     xx

Mrs M and Baai did you have any reaction with the pessaries? My stomach is worse today than yesterday and really bloated, only thing I am on now are the damn pessaries!

Love and hugs to you all xxx


----------



## trying2011

yes good idea macknash.

thanks ladies.

i just had a big cry in the shower. 

i don't know whats wrong - hubbie said its because its a big day and it means a lot.

i reduced my ohss meds to feel a lot better. 

only two have made it to blast


----------



## trying2011

ok you know what we need............MUSIC.............


----------



## Artlover

I have had my update call and the four embies are progressing well.  So ET is cancelled for today and we are holding out for blastocyst transfer on Monday as it ups the chances of success.  Trip to France, we were due to leave tomorrow, now rescheduled and we await our next update call tomorrow morning.  They have said that they could do it tomorrow if one of the four is heads and shoulders above the rest, but would rather wait until Monday.  I am an identical twin and so they would rather only put one embie back to reduce any potential risks.  If we had elected to do it today they would have put two back.

Trying - lots of love and hugs being sent your way.      We will all be thinking of you this afternoon.
Macknash - Hope your ET is going well today.  I had the same query about the suppositories...
Baii - Good luck for your ET tomorrow.

Starting to pick up all the names now, so MrsM, Louket, Laura, Sarah36, Pink79, Dbk, Vic, Cuteloveangel, Magicalbabydust,deb1234 (and those that I have missed) thankyou for sharing your journey and best wishes to you all.  Keep drinking!


----------



## dbk

Trying hope all goes well today will be thinking of you at 3:45 yes put some music on (if you feel like it)...keep positive this is a rocky road...which lets hope leads to good thing    

Sarah - tiredness come and goes it may gets worst then may improve. Being bloated stays for some time...my nurse told me today that it will sta on for another 2 weeks after ec   its hard...I feel very sore especially after the scan today and they have called me in tomorrow again for scan and bloods _ I hate needles!!!!!!!!

Good luck today Macknash - by now it should be over 

everyone else keep drinking water and stay positive 

p.s. i ve never drank this much water in my life!


----------



## Vic-n-Ste

Hi ladies...

S4r4h2k - hey! I hope the hot flushes have calmed down a bit for you hun, has AF started? Hope fully when it does the flushes will ease!  

MrsM - awww it sounds so magical on ET day, i can't wait!!! Fingers crossed and   for your OTD! Do you feel any different now the embie is back inside you? (prob a silly question??)

Louket - my PCT are only funding one fresh cycle too, but my doc said that if this doesn't work then they should fund another 2 frozen cycles, but who knows? Its worth you asking them about that though. IVF is a big emotional roller coaster we are all here for you,  

Macknash76 - good luck for ET today hun!   

trying2011 - hope you feel better soon hun and try and stay positive   awwww i just wanna come and give you a big cuddle,   Its great that 2 have made it to blasts hun, good luck today  

Baai - aww thats great that 4 have fert for you hun! your bound to feel attached to the embies, they are your potential babies i will feel the same! We are both having the same ICSI and only allowed 1 embie back in, i wish you all the luck in the world,    

Sarah36 - yay!!!!!!! glad your husband can do it as good as mine, it saves us from messing them up, haha! How are you finding them?

AFM....... well tomorrow can't come quick enough, i am looking forward to this stimm scan soooo sooooo much, i really hope all is well and we have made progress, and  they give us a EC day!!!! Eeeeeeeekkkkkk I'm so excited about it all, and very nervous all at the same time. I had quite a emotional day yesterday, dunno why, its not like me really, but i just think all is hitting home now! But i feel much better today. I also spoke to my doc and he said i can have as long off work as i like after ET and to just let him know what days i take and he will write me a sick note, awww bless him, so i think I'm going to take 2 weeks off, what would you guys do??
I will try and get back on here later! xx love and   to you all xx


----------



## Playdoh

Hi ladies  

I haven't been on here for ages as I've turned into a complete air head and my brain is finding it almost impossible to keep up  

Thanks to Deb1234 for reminding me  . I'll try and keep up this time so that I can do some personals next time.

I hope everyone's doing well, wherever you all are in your cycles  

I'm on day 14 of DR and AF has decided to be stupid and not show up  . I called the clinic today who asked me to go in on Monday morning if AF hasn't shown up by then.  A little gutted as AF is NEVER late so it's just blinking typical  

Apart from that it's all going well though, my main DR side effecs have been the air head thing, tiredness and a ridiculous hunger all the time.  No headaches or anything thank goodness.

Looking forward to actually keeping up and joining in this time  

Good luck ladies


----------



## S4r4h2k

Trying hun firstly        wish I could reach my arms out and give you a great big hug, so in lieu of that here is one on the ether ... next,            hoping some of my PMA can rub off and take the edge of your apprehension/anxiousness hun I think you are right, music ... how about something to the tune of YMCA or Thriller, or Bohemian Rhapsody  will be thinking of you!!  xxxx

Hello again Playdoh, haha we are all suffering, I blame it on the drugs/hormones  here is an AF dance for you         xxx

Hey Vic, yes indeed AF tried to make an appearance yesterday and has come with full force today so hopefully the flushes will settle down!! How are you hun, excited for your stimm scan tomorrow? I'll bet xxx

Hey dbk I have always drank a lot of water, but nothing like this, I am either drinking water or flushing it away lol xx

Artlover - good news about your embies, hopefully your update tomorrow will bring you the news you want and then you can have you blast transfer on Monday and then off on your trip to France       xxx

Macknash76 good luck settling Mork and Mindy in, how very exciting  xxx

Hi Lorna_H you ok?xxx

Hello Mrs.M I don;t think that's weird at all  I think it's lovely xxx

Hi Sarah sounds just like me lol AF arrived on time so hopefully that'll be an end to it fingers crossed, try not to worry about your scan, just relax and I am sending you lots of PMA      xxxx

Hey magicalbabydust hope you are ok hun xxxx

dbk sorry you are so tired, but glad the acupuncture has made you feel a bit better  I love it too, but haven't had any for years but found it very relaxing and therapeutic  xxx

Hi Baai glad you managed to get your work done for the deadline, now rest!!!! will be thinking about you tomorrow and sending lots of     xxx

Anyone I have missed, I am sorry, sending lots of love, PMA        and   xxx


----------



## Macknash76

Hi everyone, well they are officially on board!

Nothing to it and you actually forget about needing a wee really badly when you are watching the scan. So warming when you see them float into their duvet to settle. Now fingers and toes crossed they hang on in their. Off to acupuncture later to help them on their way   

Artlover so glad not just me with the pessaries, I very much dislike them!  

Test day 31st August. So now got 2ww.........

Hope you've all had a fab day. 

Trying let us know what clinic say. Thinking of you xxxx


----------



## Vic-n-Ste

S4r4h2k - Yep im soooo sooooo excited!! Glad your AF showed up for you!  

Macknash76 - Awww thats fantastic hun, i can image how it must feel to see them in there, I'm so happy for you, and   it will all turn out positive! Which pessaries do you take and how do you take them?


----------



## Breetzke

Hello Everyone.

Hoping i can join this thread? New to the site and not sure how everything works.

Doing the long protocol. Been on the Buseralin for the past 2 weeks and started taking Gonal F yesterday. Went for my baseline scan yesterday and they say everything is good…roughly 12 – 13 follicles on each side. Got my next appointment on 21/08. So happy the process has finally started.

So glad to hear there are other in the same boat!


----------



## Mrs.M

Glad all went well Macknash! It's nice to know that they're back inside where they belong isn't it? It's going to be a long 2 weeks for us though! 

S4r4h2k glad AF has shown up! Not long for you now!

Welcome Breetzke! You're in the right place! 12-13 follicles each side is really good, now just get growing them!

Trying, i've been thinking of you and hope everything is ok! 2 Blasts is still brilliant, we've only got 3 good enough to freeze so it's just natural that they don't all make it! Keep us updated hun, big hugs


----------



## Macknash76

Vic I am on Cyclogest, 400 mg. Awful things! My clinic prefer youtousethen viginally. I couldn't be doing with putting them up my bum!   

Oh forgot to say we have a print out of the scan when the eggs where put back in, so lovely xx


----------



## magicalbabydust

Trying, thinking of you hun, local shop didint sell yorkie, so I've settled for 5 choc hobnobs being dunked instead, quite like it actually.  How did you get on today?

Mcnash - awesome, just shows that all you need is one and a bonus to get two. Hope the 2ww is as easy as poss for you.  

S4r4-wohoooooo! Great to get going for proper. Good luck in the next exciting step.

Art lover - great news, thinking of you hun.

V'n's - great news that your doc is so supportive. I would ask for as long as poss off as you can always go back early and more tricky to extend sick leave. Don't worry about being emotional - I agree about it hitting home and far better for us physically to let emotions out and not keep them in.

Deb1234, hope you have had a lovely piece of chocolate with a nice walk today.  

MrsM, thinking of your embies 

Welcome Breetzke, great news on your follies Hun, you can start a school with all of them   you must be delighted.

Howdie everyone else, great hearing everyone's progress.   for you all.

Afm: bloods just showed progesterone down to 30s (from 70s 2 days ago) so clomid was not the answer this final month prior to ivf.  start base line scan and injections in few days time when AF arrives. Not surprised but now gulping at next steps, suddenly not feeling as prepared as I thought i was. Gulp.    Think I'll have another hobnob.


----------



## Mrs.M

Lol Magicalbabydust with your hobnobs! Don't worry, one step at a time hun  

Oh and Vic'n'Ste i've taken 2 weeks off as well, i want to know the outcome before i return to work! xxxx


----------



## magicalbabydust

Ps - think I saw some other veggies on here at some point - did you start eating meat for IVF?  I only eat fish and wondering if anyone has heard if eating proper meat assists in any way? (I like the taste, just feel bad for animals)...


----------



## deb1234

Welcome back playdoh! You obviously need the AF dance that the others do so well. It's worked for everyone else!

Thanks magical, being cooked a nice meal by my friend today and we are going walking tomorrow, so all good. I know exactly what you mean about suddenly thinking you aren't ready. I've spent ages just wanting to get on but now it's here I am panicking. Once we get going it will all be fine though.

Really pleased I'm starting DR tonight because I feel a bit periody even though it's only day 21. I do tend to have a short cycle but have been worried that if I started AF before starting DR drugs they would make me wait another cycle. I know when I start DR it will probably slow the AF down a bit so If you have a wait 3 days and then fire at will AF dance can I have it please.


----------



## Baai

*Macknash*, sorry I didn't respond sooner, I was at work, then went for an after-work swim in the river + pick nick. The first time I had to take the progesterone pessaries, I also had stomach aches, loss of appetite. I hated those pessaries with a passion. The second cycle, for some reason, they didn't bother me as much. And now, I suffer no side effects either. So perhaps yours will go away too. It's still quite messy though and I've ordered to take 4 a day! Bleh!

I actually have the same questions as you, about the pessary the morning of ET. What did your clinic say? My ET is tomorrow at 11am. OTD is 30/08, but I read that pregnancy can be detected earlier (two weeks after EC basically). Knowing myself, I'll probably test early.


----------



## Macknash76

Baai - sorry I thought you had ET didn't realise it was tomorrow. Yep you have to have them. They dissolve within 20 mins apparently but are a bit messy our right. 

Good luck tomorrow it is so pleasing to see them go back in xxx

DH treating me with kid gloves I can't do anything and so so bored of doing nothing!

Xxxx


----------



## dbk

hi everyone....

Hope everyone is doing well...

Macknash - good luck for tomorrow hope it all goes well, perhaps the worst is over the injections etc...once they put them back in it is just waiting time...

Vic - hope you are doing well. x

S4R4h2a - yes same here either drinking it or disposing of it...it is such a circle but mine is coming to an end soon...I hope. it gets more uncomfortable as you come closer to ec...i feel so huge. No trousers fit me around waist so I dont do them all the way and instead i put the belt to cover the top of them  

Baai - good luck to you too will  it all goes well. x

Bretzke - welcome you are int he right place - full of fun here we can moan about all sorts of things which is good as it makes it a bit easier to bear what we are going through. 

Trying - hope all went well today at your appointment. thinking of you....x

Artlover - hope your embies progress well and that everything else goes well. Its good that they are keeping them to grow a bit more...x

The good news for me is that i do not have to have injection today the nurse said dont take it as they want to see what happens at my scan tomorrow. I have 14 on one side and about 8 on the other and they still have not given any ec time or date they will just see how i go but i guess i am close to it...

Hope everyone has a good evening xxx


----------



## deb1234

And I'm off! - FINALLY


----------



## Vic-n-Ste

Hi ladies....just a quick update, I am on my way to the clinic now to have my first stimm scan, I will let you know how my little follies are doing as soon as I get out! I will do personals when I'm back on my lappy as on my phone at the mo! Xx


----------



## Artlover

Good luck to those going to ET today 

I have just had my morning update call and out of the four all are still progressing but three are now top quality, so they wouldn't be able to pick the best ones to transfer at this stage and are recommending that we go to blastocyst on Monday at 8:30am.  We were warned that things can still go wrong and they may stop dividing, but would only ever recommend going to blasto stage with two top quality eggs and we are fortunate to have three and so this is the best chance for us.  The nervous wait continues for us.  

Trying - thinking of you all day yesterday and do hope that you had some positive news from your meeting.


----------



## Sarah36

Vic n ste - loads of luck hope your follies are doing really well. 
Art lover - that is so fantastic, it's less than 48 hours now before your ET!! 
Lots of love to everyone else, I am off for a little run to clear my head, I am trying not to think things through too much until my scan, but you have to be positive and hold on to hope. Day of injections today, they do Seem to be getting easier 
Trying - hope you are ok  
Enjoy the sun everyone xx


----------



## Sarah36

I meant day 5 of injections xx


----------



## magicalbabydust

This a   to you all for all our follies to become big healthy ones and for all the blasts to find a lovely home in linings and become bouncing healthy happy babies. Thinking of everyone today. xxx


----------



## Mrs.M

Baii good luck with ET today!

Artlover, brill news about going to Blast. It's a nervous wait but i'm sure they'll be fine! Keep yourself distracted!

VicnSte good luck with your scan today, hope those follies are growing nicely! 

Trying, thinking of u   

x x x x


----------



## S4r4h2k

Trying thinking of you and hope you are ok hun xxxx

Morning Sarah36 Glad the injections are getting easier,how are the side effects? xxx

Hi Artlover three top quality is amazing hun, I bet you are pleased!!! now all you have to do is spend the weekend relaxing and topping up your PMA!!       ready for Monday  xxx
YAYYYYYYYYYYY   deb1234   xxx

HEllo dbk lol glad it isn't just me, good luck for your scan today hun, sounds like a good number to me and yes you are sooo close now hun, sending you lots of PMA       that before you know it you get your EC date            xxx 

Hi Baai good luck for your ET hun, will be thinking of you, sending you lots of PMA         as for the testing, I will drive myself mad, will be all I can do to stop myself testing early xxx

Hi deb1234 yay for starting DR, it does seem to take for ever to start but then for me anyway, the time is flying by  let me know when you need the AF dance and I'll do my best  xxx

Hey magicalbabydust I am veggie, and have been for 17 years, not sure I could make myself eat meat even for IVF  just the thought of it makes me sick, for me it was also about not wanting to eat animals not that i didn't enjoy the taste) mmmmmm chocolate hobnobs mmmmmmmm boo for the local shop not selling yorkies  I tell you what  have got a bit of a taste for right now, kitkat crunchie but the peanut butter flavour ones MMMMMMMMMMMMM  

good news about the progesterone going down hun, all happening for all of us now isn't it, I am going to send you your AF dance now just in case I don't get on while I'm on my hols             xxxx

Good morning Mrs.M how are you today?? yes I can't believe that after all the waiting things are starting to happen, just have to hope my body is doing what it wants so when I have my scan on the 27th I can move onto stimms      then I really will be on the way xxx

Hello and welcome Breetzke this a wonderful thread with some amazing women to share your journey with, wow that's a lovely number of follies, you must be really pleased xxx

Hey Vic good luck today, sure you'll have lots of lovely follies hun xxx 

Morning  Macknash, loving hearing about how well your DH is taking care of you, perhaps he should be on here giving advice to some of those DH's who could do with a gentle reminder of exactly what it is that we are going through lol wooo hoo how very exciting, and the thought of watching them on their journey is amazing, so glad you got a scan of it  sending you lots of love and PMA            to help them on their way. So PUPO for you then honey     now all you have to do is keep your feet and PMA up  xxxx

For all you other ladies, happy weekend      , I hope you are all doing something lovely, here's your daily dose of PMA         and   xxxxx


----------



## Brasso

Oh my goodness, so can't keep up with all the threads, news of  blasts,  follies and many of you doings so well, and so many new ladies! 

I can't keep up!

Off for a scan on Monday to see if we are ready to start the stimulating drugs... I'll be on Menopur, anyone else been on that?

I've discover a pain free way to inject! Stand up! Seriously did it last weekend standing and injected myself with the Buserelin, and didn't feel a thing, I've been standing ever since!

Right, loads of happy thought to all the ladies awaiting news on eggs/ blasts/ and successes after transfer, I'll be thinking happy thoughts for you all... 

Right off to get lost in all the news in more detail and enjoy the SUNSHINE!

Take care all


----------



## magicalbabydust

Brasso - great news that you start stimming on Monday, and GREAT to have a painfree way of injecting too. I am also starting stimming this week (when AF arrives!) and will also be on menopur,   to have someone else on the same timing. Have fun in the sun x


----------



## magicalbabydust

S4r4h2k, nice to know another veggie out there. My acupuncturist told me to eat chicken and I was wondering if there was any western science behind it. I would do it if there is any evidance that it works but otherwise - like you, not sure it would do any favours mind wise!


----------



## dbk

hello everyone 

Had my scan this morning and the good news is good number of fillicles and the bad news is that i need to take cabergoline which is a nasty drug I have just read side effects and am totally freaked out...as the side effects are to do with strange thoughts and being agressive yuk! Anyone else on them?? The nurse said that everyone that reacts well to the drugs and produces a good little number they give these tablets too so i have no choice and my oestrogen is high well on the higher level ....so...i must take it!

EC on monday 7am well that is the time we need to report to the hospital and probably ec around 10:30 - cant wait to have them out as its just weird feeling having them in now that they are big....

S4R4h2a - thanks for your wishes ...it all went well but in the end its jsut so hard - i find the drugs taking the hardest. I hope you are doing well...x

Brasso - good luck i am on menopur and didnt have any side effects, it hurt a bit at times and at times it didnt but nothing that i couldnt handle. it is actually better and less painful then having the spray! x

Hope everyone else is doing well today...xxx


----------



## Mrs.M

Dbk, i also took the Cabergoline tablets and the nurses warned me about the horrible side effects. Luckily I didn't get a single one! Took them for 8 days at bedtime & no sign of OHSS. Hopefully you'll be lucky and not get any nasty side effects as well! Oh and good luck for EC! xx


----------



## Artlover

I have been veggie for 25years. I have always been told by concerned family and friends that I should eat more fish (I just didn't like it) and to try white meat again in preperation for having a family.  The MIL mantra....  We nearly had hair analysis done following visiting a naturopath with DH and going on a severe cleansing diet for a month.  However decided that we weren't learning much from her after a few sessions; but our bank balance was getting severely dented so stopped.  Its all quite intriquing though!  I just try to eat more protein from eggs, nuts and munchy seeds now.  Much better than the crisps, chocolate and sweets that were getting to be a habit on long drives!  

Having a distracting day knitting and clearing the washing mountain.   to all


----------



## trying2011

awesome. girl fren ' we are testing the same day!!     



Macknash76 said:


> Hi everyone, well they are officially on board!
> 
> Nothing to it and you actually forget about needing a wee really badly when you are watching the scan. So warming when you see them float into their duvet to settle. Now fingers and toes crossed they hang on in their. Off to acupuncture later to help them on their way
> 
> Artlover so glad not just me with the pessaries, I very much dislike them!
> 
> Test day 31st August. So now got 2ww.........
> 
> Hope you've all had a fab day.
> 
> Trying let us know what clinic say. Thinking of you xxxx


----------



## kazzamc01

Hi ladies ,
just a quickie from me (cant seem to keep up with everyone) nasal spray is making me daft!! lols

just wondering i am on long protocol started nasal spray on cd21......question is ......should the witch arrive as usual (i know in info pack that this is usually the case) but what if she does'nt show face?!! im due for my baseline scan on the 28th August 
(think we are near enough days apart S4rah?) xx

thanks in advance 
karen 

xxxxx


----------



## trying2011

Ladies, 

Am back. Sorry this is a short one. 

Good news: Eddie the embryo is on board. We elected for one. The rest are frozen blastos.

Bad News: which is why i haven't been back. Im on norprolac (like carbergoline) and i have all the side effects except psychosis! i have severe insomnia and am massively fatigued. i peed 8 times last night. and worse still i have been feeling more nauseous  the normal ; up at 5am feeling delirious - lay down on sofa, watched news, got up had some juice and vomited violently at 7am. called the doc on call at about 8 or 9am. didn't get a call back for ages.

have now been told not to take the norprolac - measure myself and if i get bigger to go to a hospital 8 miles away in an emergency.

trying to not get upset or stressed. dh is being awesome. I'm so glad i have such a wonderful dh - he's great all the time. i don't like how upset he is although he's keeping it all in.

funny thing: he walked up to me and say my 'BFF' on 'FF' said that during the '2WW' you have to keep yourself occupied and not focus on you BFP!! I was shocked  - he used all the letters - he's being reading the boards late at night when I've been tucked up trying to sleep. he really made me laugh. 

i have cramping pains, I'm hot , i feel crap and i hope little eddie is a fighter. 

its really very bad now and the thing that would make it worse is when i stop the meds i end up having an ohss urge and have to go to hospital. (

must log off now. v tired.  dh is single handled mastering an oven cooked roast corn fed free range chicken (which he bought and is now cooking!).

if I'm not on for a while its not because I'm in a cloud of over joyed happiness about the ET and my little blast. its because....im unwell...please don't think I'm ignoring any of you.

love to all. xx


----------



## trying2011

you'll bleed when you stop the primoulot/nitherosone.



kazzamc01 said:


> Hi ladies ,
> just a quickie from me (cant seem to keep up with everyone) nasal spray is making me daft!! lols
> 
> just wondering i am on long protocol started nasal spray on cd21......question is ......should the witch arrive as usual (i know in info pack that this is usually the case) but what if she does'nt show face?!! im due for my baseline scan on the 28th August
> (think we are near enough days apart S4rah?) xx
> 
> thanks in advance
> karen
> 
> xxxxx


----------



## dbk

Trying oh so sorry you are feeling like that. I am on cabergoline from tonight (havent taken it yet) and am so worried...I really hope that you feel better. My bfriend said that because we are on so much hormones and they make us feel up (oestregen) ...this tablet reduces those hormones and then we suddenly have this down feeling...which is natural. Thinking of you ...hope you are ok. 

Mrs M - thanks so much for your post it made me feel a bit better about taking it. I almost freaked out this pm as I was thinking i dont want to take this drug and then i though but i have to as i already have this other drug in and i need to bring my oestegen levels down.. i really felt bad so you have given me some hope that i may not develop the sypmtoms...

this is so tense and it is really getting harder and harder...i just hope that we are all ok at the end of it. 

Thanks everyone for such amazing support ...not sure what i would do without it!!!! xxx


----------



## deb1234

Trying - I am pleased Eddie is on board and all is ok so far. I really hope you start to feel better soon.

The same for everyone else that is on nasty drugs and feels rubbish. I really hope the side effects don't cause too many problems   . I had a friend go through chemo for breast cancer last year and she had a great attitude of that 'it feels like a long time now and i feel crap but in a year it will feel like it never happened'. I'm not sure if this helps anyone but essentially this is only a few months of hell but next year when we are holding our medium sized, chirpy babies it will feel like it has never happened. I know it's a thought that I am trying to hold on to through all the craziness. Having said that it's easy for me to say as I'm only on the easy drugs at the moment!


----------



## Louket

Evening ladies

It's seems to have been a busy week for a lot of you, as your all ahead of me i dont really have anything constructive to contribute so I'm sending massive   and   to those who've moved into the 2ww. 

MrsM & DBK can I ask why you are taking Cabergoline? Is it to reduce the chances of OHSS? I used to take dostinex and  now take Bromocriptine for a pituitary Adenoma. My last MRI was clear but they've told me to keep taking it until I become pregnant   as my pituitary seems to go askew when I'm of it & I start lactating (tmi, sorry). As I also have PCOS wondering if that's something I need to be discussing with the nurse?!?  

Feeling very comforted and supported being a part of of this group and privileged to be part of everyone's journey. 

Sending happy thoughts to everyone and tons of positive energy to you all


----------



## magicalbabydust

Trying - relieved to hear that your wee embie is onboard, you must have been delighted to get eddie fresh   have been thinking of you heaps, (don't be shy at calling the Hosp with any worries or just to get reassurance).   that you are feeling better soon Hun, I'll dink anything I can find into tea for you.  Sounds like your dh is fab - loving his sense of humour. Oh - hi mr trying.


----------



## Artlover

Trying 2011 - So pleased to hear that you made it to ET and so sorry that your feeling poorly.  I'll raise a glass of full fat milk to you to wish you all the best in your 2ww period.  I hope that the symptons subside and that you get the results you have been hoping for.  Bring on the music and lovely DH support.


----------



## S4r4h2k

Trying WOOO HOOOOO for little Eddie  so pleased for you hun on being PUPO, hopefully you'll feel a lot better soon           xxxx

Hi karen, yes I have my baseline on the 27th so just a day apart, I started DR on the 10th and my AF came on Friday, sending you an AF dance to hurry the witch along....            xxxx

Hey Artlover, fellow veggi and knitter  I have found knitting very therapeutic xxxx

Hi Dbk try not to worry hun as Deb said not everyone gets side effects, you might be just fine, and besides it will all be worth it in the end hun          xxx

Hi Louket, lovely to see a post from you again, how you doing? xxx

Hi Brasso, I have my baseline on the 27th and hopefully will start on menopur then, good luck for Monday xxx

Hi Magicalbabydust, yay another vegetarian  thanks for the tip re standing up, I have found that my right leg for some reason really hurts when i inject, but my left doesnt yet my left leg is really bruised and my right isn't. ... go figure lol xxx

AFM, off on my holidays tomorrow so not sure when I will be on next, so sending everyone; DRing, Stimming, awaiting EC or ET and especially those on the 2WW lots and lots of love, PMA       and   xxx


----------



## wanderer

Morning

Mind if I join you in here?  I only joined FF this weekend.  Just been reading back through posts with interest on this thread, the Sept/Oct cycle buddies thread and the GCRM thread.  

I'm due to DR 27th August at GCRM, first cycle of IVF.  Completely bamboozled by the whole thing. 

Anyone DR round about the same time as me?  

Sending   to you all and a   for anyone who feels they need one today. 

W x


----------



## Attagirl

Hi all, I am a newbie to this post. I start on Friday 24 August, but have to sign the consent forms, get the drugs or anything. It has been a bit of a rush as I have been deliberating between waiting for a natural miracle and having IVF. The fact that my AMH is very low won out so here I am. My major concerns are:

a) clomid made me INCREDIBLY anxious so who know what I will be like on the drugs
b) at the moment psychologically I feel like I am in a bad place but there always IVF...if the IVF doesn't work though....
c) with a low AMH I think IVF effectively means I will be depleting my egg reserve faster...
d) how to balance work and everything else along with the treatment. I work in very male dominated environment and really can't tell them what I am going through and it is likely to mean I need to take time off at short notice. 

Anyway advice on any of the above would be great!


----------



## deb1234

Welcome wanderer and attagirl!

Wanderer - I am about 10 days ahead of you if that helps.
Attagirl - no words of wisdom I'm afraid but do know that you have found a good thread. Everyone is lovely.


----------



## Sarah36

Hey Ladies,

Hope you have all had a lovely weekend, I have had food poisining which wasn't a nice experience especially when I feel pretty exhausted anyway. That has been my only side effect so far - no real bloating yet!

Sarah - I hope you have a fab holiday Hun  
We are going away end of September, if it works it will be UK if it doesn't I think we will try Santorini.

Attagirl - welcome, I hope I can help, I was on clomid for 8 months, at first I was fine, towards the end a total emotional wreck, so far I have not had these side effects on Suprecur or Menopur (i am on short protocol) and I am day 6 of injecting, I feel myself again just very tired! I don't think any of us on here thought we would end up going through IVF, it's hard to get your head round but when you do and with the 
support of the ladies on here you are fine. With work why dont you tell your boss you have gynecological issues, I am sure you can get signed off if you need to, or take holiday for few days when needed. 

Hi wanderer And welcome.

Hey deb, those words put things into perspective, a friend stayed with me the other day who's husband is 
very unwell - it does make you think doesn't it.

Trying- hope you are ok 

Lots of love to everyone I hope you are all doing ok whatever stage you are at


----------



## Attagirl

Thanks for the hearty welcome everyone! Good luck to you all!


----------



## magicalbabydust

Big welcome Attagirl and Wanderer - you are at the right place for loads of    on this shared journey we are all on.

Sarah - have a fab holiday and other Sarah - hope your food poisoning is over soon - thank you for that info on clomid side effects compared to menopur - that is a mammoth relief.  

Attagirl - I have also been on clomid for three months and I've not enjoyed it as I know I have not been myself to say the least  (not to mention the ouch so tender boobs and other pregancy teasing type side effects!).  However on your questions, I agree IVF is a huge helping hand more than on than clomid and therefore more likely to work.  No point in thinking about what if it doesn't work (not that I always manage it!) as for the next month your body needs loads of   and the best thing you can do is think positive.  I can understand your worry that less eggs means you dont want to use them all up in IVF,  if they are more likely to become a happy healthy baby through IVF, then you are doing the right thing hun.  I start this week too, also on the short protocol.  

S4r4 - think I have taken the credit for Brasso's standing for injecting tip - thanks!! ha ha!  Have a lovely holiday.

Good luck with scan tomorrow Brasso - think you are two days ahead of me.  Look forward to hearing how it goes x


----------



## LiLew

Hello ladies, it's been good reading all your posts - I'm still waiting to start DR so haven't really had much to say, but I'm keeping up with all your journeys.  Good luck and lots of   to everyone at whatever stage you're at.  

Trying - so sorry to hear you're having a tough time with it all hun.  Sending you lots of  .  Sounds like DH is a great support for you though.  Hope you start to feel better soon xxx

Hello wanderer & Attagirl, and welcome to the thread.  Good luck for starting your DR's  

Wanderer - I'm starting DR on the 2nd September, so you're starting about a week before me, but we're close.  I just want to get started now.  I'm trying to keep my mind off of it but it's so difficult!!  I'm sure it will fly by once it starts, but the waiting is horrible!

I've been on the Marvelon pill for a week now, and my gosh it has put me in an odd mood - feel very hormonal with it.  This worries me slightly because if the pill is causing havoc then what are the injections going to do to me??  I've been on and off of clomid during the last couple of years and that didn't affect me in the way that the Marvelon pill has.  Maybe it just doesn't agree with me.  Oh well, not for much longer now  

xxx


----------



## Daffodilly

morning all,

trying - i hope your feeling a wee bit better today. Your Dh sounds lovely!

I've been injecting menopur for 4 nights now and n side effects. Clomis made me want to cry all the time and then I'd get angry, but menopur is much easier that way.

However, am really down today. Had my first scan this morning and only 3 follies measureable and only 8 and 9mm. They've told me to increase my dosage and I'm due back on Wed. Really worried that I'm not going to get the eggs


----------



## Macknash76

Lorna - I was the same as you only 2 follies and i felt really down, ok i had a major meltdown!! like s4r4h says it aint over till the fat lady sings and she isn't singing honey, lots of    and hoping you have the good result I did xxx

welcome wanderer and attagirl. 

Brasso - hope scan goes well xx

Artlover are you in for ET today? Good luck xxx

As you all know I am in 2ww limbo at the mo but will come on and check up on you all.

Good luck lovely brave ladies xxxx


----------



## Vic-n-Ste

MORNING LADIES!!!
This is a quick update from me as I'm at work and its VERY busy!!  

Well.... on Saturday i went for my first stimm scan and there were 8 follies, 1 was 18mm!!! and all the rest were between 9mm and 12mm, so they asked me to go back this morning for another scan, this time there were 10 follies, 1 is 20mm, 1 is 18mm and all the rest are between 12mm and 15mm, so i am having EC on THURSDAY!!!!! Eeeekkkkkkkkkkkkk 
Those 2 big ones made me laugh, the nurse said they are firing ahead!! Ohhhh I'm so excited, nervous and emotional!!!! 

I will try and do personals later on ladies! Love and Hugs   to you all xxx


----------



## trying2011

HALLELUJAH!

The preacher is back!!


Im feeling awesome today - like a real badasss caped crusader.

Although I'm also one heart beat away from breaking down in tears.

I'm off the ohss meds. which made me vomit horribly day after ET. so I'm worried about little Eddie (the embryo).

have to say i love the new mum & me cussons advert  - which has just come on as I'm typing.

now for some individual responses.....


----------



## trying2011

Vic n ste - awesome wow. comes round quick doesnt it. dont worry about a thing - they knock you out and for the first time in ages you dont have to think about anything just sleep.


macknash - mork and mindy - cute and like you my fave cycle buddy we are on the same time - im going to test a day later unless AF comes first in which case ill sob and sob.  im having slight headaches now.  2ww is limbo land. im going to try and do something productive every other day.

s4R4h - enjoy your hols. we went on hols before and it helped. relaxed and didnt even think abotu this stuff. 

wnaderer - ive DR - you shouldnt be bamboozeld by anything. get your clicnic to talk you through it.


attagirl - dont rush into anything. the meds and everything have a massive inmpact on your moods and on your ability to sleep - they make you tired etc. think it through and start with a balanced heart and mind. lots of ladies on these boards have low amh - there might even be a particular section for one. clomid i think is worse emotionally than gonal f and menopur. in terms of male dominated environemnts (is it in the city?? ) if so. you'll find that if you do mention you'll need some mornings to come in late then they'll probably support it becuase you are a girl!!  depends on what your boss is like doesnt it. once you get your protocol you can plan your time off - if your DR - then you dont need to worry - you can sniff your spray in the bathroom - depending on how you respond you could take the 2nd week of stims off and another which coverrs EC and ET (to blasto). thats if you dont want to tell them. PM me if you like. 

sarah36 - what news? hope you are ok. 


magicalbaby dust - chuck some my way. 2WW - proving to be a long wait!  how are you getting on?

mrs M - what news?

dbk - you too, what news??

artlover - whens EC?? todays' monday at 830am right? you've had an excellent result to have soo many out of those collected be fertilised or my word is 'sperminated'.

anyone ive forgotten sorry

most importantly to all those that have sent me messages on these boards of the last few days thank you.if over forgotten anyone please forgive me.


----------



## Mrs.M

VicnSte, brilliant news! Don't worry about EC - you will be fine! Sending you loads of luck and babydust!

Trying, so glad that you're starting to feel better again! No news from me, already this 2ww is killing me! xxx


----------



## trying2011

Mrs M - did your docs tell you that you have had a FANTASTIC result on the blastos. Just saw your signature - its an awesome results. xxx


----------



## Mrs.M

Hey Trying, yes the docs said it was a great result. Just hoping that I don't need the others (just yet) I've told hubby that i'm going back for all of them   Did any of yours get frozen? xx


----------



## josie37

Hi,
Please could I join this thread. I'm new to the forum and was really interested (and v emotional!) reading your stories and great support for each other. 
Been on DR since 6.8.12 and should start injecting this week if initial scan goes ok. Am pretty anxious about everything, especially doing the injections, but not sure how to switch that off and relax - though I did see someone recommended hobnobs!  
Fingers crossed for all of you x


----------



## trying2011

hello josie welcome.

mrs m - yes we did but they called my husband as my phone was off and i decided i didn't want to know. he was very happy though - he knows i want 3 or 5 kids and he simply said 'we've frozen all our kids'  

I don't want to know right now which is odd for me.

Little Eddie the embryo is on board and I just want him to latch on and grow and grow and grow...

I've done everything I can. When i think about it not happen i get sad. So I'm just wishing and waiting and hoping and praying.

The crinione I've discovered gives you pregnancy symptoms so all those things I've been analysing have been pointless.


----------



## Sarah36

Hey ladies,

Vic n ste - yaaaaaayy how exciting for you EC on Thursday and 10 follies too!!  loads of luck Hun xx

Trying - so glad you are feeling better Hun let's hope little Eddie latches and grows   
Mrs M And Macknash - I bet it feels like time is going so slowly now doesn't it?

Josie - welcome, it is an anxious time, but try and take one day at a time and just go with it and if you have any worries or concerns us ladies on here will do our best to answer them for you xx

So I have a question for those ladies that are ahead of me, I have my first scan on Wednesday and started injecting last Tuesday. I know this sounds silly but I am not bloated at all yet and am thinking is that because my follicles aren't growing - am I being silly? Perhaps I should read my own advice I just gave to Josie  

Lots of love to everyone xx


----------



## NL2703

Hi Ladies, hope you are all well. I'm hoping there is room for another one?


----------



## trying2011

welcome all newbies


----------



## dbk

Trying thanks for asking...

I will try to be short...

Had my ec today i expected to be painless but it was not for me, but saying that others should not worry as most people find the whole procedure pain free and ok. I had my ec at about 11am and after was in qite a bit of pain so they gave me codamol which made me feel very sick. Also i dont react too well to general so it took me hours to stop feeling sick in the they gave me an injection which made things better...

They retrieved 14 eggs but it is still a long way as they said that some may not actually have mature eggs so that may reduce the number. Also on the day my bfriend had not an ideal number then we defroseted the good sample which was actually worst then what we had (when it defrosts you can lose up to 90%)....so anyway after all the complications I am finally home! Feeling sore for sure but we will hear tomorrow what has happened overnight. Og yes our hospital was good and so we did half ivf and half icsi to see which does better...fingers crossed now!

i am now off to sleep feel exhausted...

Thanks everyone for the support and will write more later...xxxx


----------



## trying2011

ladies,

can you believe, not only are we 67 pages into this thread, but those who have been here from the earlier posts, we've down rigged, stemmed, collected some eggs and in some cases frozen them...

and others are all at different stages and some just beginning.....


for those that have had ET - there is a 2WW board. I've read every page looking out for early signs and BFPs (and some BFNs in there too). 

for those that have had ET - is anyone feeling abit ....like you're walking on a tightrope (even though most of us are sitting around 'relaxing').

Feel abit like a seesaw in terms of hope. Really really really really want this. But then don't want myself to get excited and thinking its there all the time and everything is going to plan when it might not happen. classic 2ww symptoms.

what about the rest of you?


----------



## trying2011

Well done you! well done. It will be sore and hurt as you produced so many eggs and they will have aspirated the smaller ones so this is causing soreness and you will be bloated for a while. take it easy. drink loads. Well done you. Fingers crossed for your call tomorrow.



dbk said:


> Trying thanks for asking...
> 
> I will try to be short...
> 
> Had my ec today i expected to be painless but it was not for me, but saying that others should not worry as most people find the whole procedure pain free and ok. I had my ec at about 11am and after was in qite a bit of pain so they gave me codamol which made me feel very sick. Also i dont react too well to general so it took me hours to stop feeling sick in the they gave me an injection which made things better...
> 
> They retrieved 14 eggs but it is still a long way as they said that some may not actually have mature eggs so that may reduce the number. Also on the day my bfriend had not an ideal number then we defroseted the good sample which was actually worst then what we had (when it defrosts you can lose up to 90%)....so anyway after all the complications I am finally home! Feeling sore for sure but we will hear tomorrow what has happened overnight. Og yes our hospital was good and so we did half ivf and half icsi to see which does better...fingers crossed now!
> 
> i am now off to sleep feel exhausted...
> 
> Thanks everyone for the support and will write more later...xxxx


----------



## NL2703

I'm completely new this and have been feeling really inspirational and motived having read all your posts. I'll tell you a little about me. I'm 31 and have been trying for a baby with my husband for 5 years now. We were on route to commence our IVF treatment in December 2011 and 4 days before my coordination appointment I found out that I had naturally fallen pregnant. I was beyond happy and felt immensely blessed in life  . However my happiness was short lived when I miscarried at 9 weeks  . I felt betray and cheated as I not only lost my baby but had to go through the whole IVF process again. 

To give you some insight

I am 31
I have PCOS
Following some surgery to remove some cysts my left Fallopian tube was damaged
My husband also has a issue with his sample as in it was non-motile

I finally got myself together and after a long process of trying to get my BMI below 30, I am now on route to commence icsi soon. I am waiting for my cycle to start in the next week or so and I will commence my injections.

I am really nervous and emotional before even starting. I am also petrified of needles which is not helping.

I look forward to sharing my feeling and support you all through this journey. I wish you all every success from the bottom of my heart and like you I look to hold my own bundle of joy soon


----------



## trying2011

I'm sorry you had a miscarriage.

You might not know this but for someone with PCOS and a BMI of 30 or more - its a brilliant to get naturally pregnant.

We sound very similar. Where are you cycling? Highly likely they will Down Reg you due to the PCOS. They will also give you crinone to 'protect' your pregnancy.

being nervous and emotional is VERY VERY normal. Try hypnosis for the needles.



NL2703 said:


> I'm completely new this and have been feeling really inspirational and motived having read all your posts. I'll tell you a little about me. I'm 31 and have been trying for a baby with my husband for 5 years now. We were on route to commence our IVF treatment in December 2011 and 4 days before my coordination appointment I found out that I had naturally fallen pregnant. I was beyond happy and felt immensely blessed in life . However my happiness was short lived when I miscarried at 9 weeks . I felt betray and cheated as I not only lost my baby but had to go through the whole IVF process again.
> 
> To give you some insight
> 
> I am 31
> I have PCOS
> Following some surgery to remove some cysts my left Fallopian tube was damaged
> My husband also has a issue with his sample as in it was non-motile
> 
> I finally got myself together and after a long process of trying to get my BMI below 30, I am now on route to commence icsi soon. I am waiting for my cycle to start in the next week or so and I will commence my injections.
> 
> I am really nervous and emotional before even starting. I am also petrified of needles which is not helping.
> 
> I look forward to sharing my feeling and support you all through this journey. I wish you all every success from the bottom of my heart and like you I look to hold my own bundle of joy soon


----------



## NL2703

I'm at Hammersmith. I'm really struggling to understand all the terms they use. Down Reg? Never heard of this, anything will help. Mind is all over the place, there is so much information and am constantly reading on the internet.

Feeling really excited and emotional, can't stop thinking of all the possibilities.



trying2011 said:


> I'm sorry you had a miscarriage.
> 
> You might not know this but for someone with PCOS and a BMI of 30 or more - its a brilliant to get naturally pregnant.
> 
> We sound very similar. Where are you cycling? Highly likely they will Down Reg you due to the PCOS. They will also give you crinone to 'protect' your pregnancy.
> 
> being nervous and emotional is VERY VERY normal. Try hypnosis for the needles.
> 
> 
> 
> NL2703 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'm completely new this and have been feeling really inspirational and motived having read all your posts. I'll tell you a little about me. I'm 31 and have been trying for a baby with my husband for 5 years now. We were on route to commence our IVF treatment in December 2011 and 4 days before my coordination appointment I found out that I had naturally fallen pregnant. I was beyond happy and felt immensely blessed in life . However my happiness was short lived when I miscarried at 9 weeks . I felt betray and cheated as I not only lost my baby but had to go through the whole IVF process again.
> 
> To give you some insight
> 
> I am 31
> I have PCOS
> Following some surgery to remove some cysts my left Fallopian tube was damaged
> My husband also has a issue with his sample as in it was non-motile
> 
> I finally got myself together and after a long process of trying to get my BMI below 30, I am now on route to commence icsi soon. I am waiting for my cycle to start in the next week or so and I will commence my injections.
> 
> I am really nervous and emotional before even starting. I am also petrified of needles which is not helping.
> 
> I look forward to sharing my feeling and support you all through this journey. I wish you all every success from the bottom of my heart and like you I look to hold my own bundle of joy soon
Click to expand...


----------



## Attagirl

NL2703, I really feel for you. I am also incredibly emotional about starting it (though for the first time for me). If it helps imagine we are all with you when you do the injections giving you some emotional support or imagine you are injecting someone you really dislike!! (though gently cos obviously it is still you!)

I am still sorting out logistics. I am meant to start on Friday but have yet to sign the consent forms, get the prescription and order the drugs. To be honest the hurdles I am struggling with most of the ridiculous everyday difficulties - how I approach getting the time off work without having to disclose that I am having IVF, how to deal with my nanny who has apparently just conceived without trying (supposedly!) for the second time and thinks it is reasonable to book all her appointments on her working days when she is only part-time thereby reducing my goodwill at work to get time off for my appointments, my doc having difficult clinic hours,  my husband being away on a business trip and of course wanting to spending time with my daughter (21 months). I feel a little out of my depth!

If anyone has any strategies for thinking positively i would be really grateful to hear about them. I seem to swing from being fine to being incredibly emotional - could this be the clomid talking still days after I finished taking it? 

Is anyone else on a long protocol with Buserelin, Gonal F and Ovitrelle? If so, I would be interested to hear what your diagnoses were. I have a low amh, just wondering if anyone on here has a similar issue in isolation ie the hardware is fine!

On another note, how do I do a signature on here?

'night.

Good luck everyone anyway.


----------



## deb1234

Hi attagirl,

I am on the same as you plus menopur. I am down as unexplained fertility issues. My AMH is 11 and FSH is between 6-9, which is consistent with my age. All on the low side of normal. I am on high doses of everything which worries me a bit as I am not sure I need all of that considering but I have to trust that they know what they are doing. 

Good luck


----------



## trying2011

Got period pains


----------



## deb1234

NL 2703, there is a list of abbreviations somewhere on this site but I can help with a few. DR or down regging is where they put you in early menopause ( often with buserilin). The idea is in some people it can improve the quality of the eggs (that's what they told me at the clinic when I asked anyway). That is followed by 'stimming' which is where they stimulate the ovaries to produce as many eggs as possible. If they over cook you it can lead to OHSS which is ovarian hyper stimulation syndrome which trying will tell you is not nice and can be dangerous so they monitor you carefully to avoid it. Followed by OTD which is official testing date which hopefully leads to BFP - big fat positive

AF is aunt flo. EC is egg collection. ET embryo transfer. FET frozen embryo transfer. You've probably worked all of this out already so sorry if I'm teaching you to suck eggs.


----------



## deb1234

Trying- could be implantation cramps


----------



## deb1234

Sorry nl2703 I think I misread your post. You were asking about terms not abbreviations   

Blame it on the drugs, they are getting to me


----------



## Louket

Evening ladies

Trying- nice to see you feeling better. Can't imagine how difficult the 2ww is. Patience isn't my strong suit so I'm desperate to get away for mine but am fearful of flying in case I dislodge my embie  

NL2703- welcome to this wonderful thread. I'm also at Hammersmith, coordination appointment tomorrow and starting a short protocol as soon as my AF arrives (7-10 days). Sounds like we may be cycle buddies! Sorry to hear about your MC, ive been there and its heartbreaking, especially when the pregnancy was unexpected.   for a successful treatment for you. 

Attagirl - I tried acupuncture for the first time last week. Really relaxing. Also doing massage and floatation therapy in a bid to be as stress free as possible during the process. Like you I'm on an emotional pendulum. Massive sob fest at my desk this morning because it's all becoming 'real'. 

DBK - congrats on today.   everything goes well 

MrsM & Macknash - how are you doing?     

Vic - very exciting! Good luck for Thursday. Thinking of you. 

To everyone I've missed   and sending you all lots of positive thoughts and energy


----------



## wanderer

Hello

LiLew - look forward to sharing this experience with you! Nice to have someone who is starting roughly the same time as me.  

Trying2011 - the clinic have been great with info, can't fault them.  I think my bamboozlement is related to not feeling it's happening to me yet.  Doesn't seem real....I'm sure it will when the injections and hormones kick in.  I think reading and sharing others' experiences is also helping to make it real for me, so thanks everyone.

Louket - I'm about to embark on some acupuncture too.  Big fan of the floating as well.  Do you ever get weird sounds and coloured lights while floating?  I sometimes have the most full on flotation experiences. The more I do, the more relaxation I get out of them. 

Attagirl - I agree, when did life become this tricky?  So hard to fit everything in and sometimes feels like the universe is actually conspiring against you in the most annoying ways!!  I've a longstanding trip away for work during stimming.  I'm supposed to take my hardworking team out for dinner one night that I'm down there, to say thank you.  I'm worried that I'll be an over emotional, snappy wreck.  Ho hum.  For positivity my key focus is just to try and be kind to myself.  I realise the enormity of what I am asking my body to cope with and it can only do it's best.  Oh and did you manage to crack your signature on here yet, happy to help if you didn't?  

Love to you all and particularly to anyone in here on the 2ww.  May it fly by....and finish with good news, of course. 

W x


----------



## trying2011

obviously ....on my 2ww...i have some time to google...... 

http://www.ivfconnections.com/forums/content.php/569-After-IVF-Embryo-Transfer-What-You-Need-to-Know

xx

/links


----------



## Macknash76

Hey ladies how is everyone holding up. Those who are injecting how are you getting on with it? For thos that have said they are needle phobic, snap, I found doing it as soon as I woke up so I had no time to think about it helped me. 

Baai, Cuteloveangel, Magicalbabydust, Kelanddan - How are you? How treatment going?

Welcome Josie and NL2703 - Emotional journey or what! I feel surprisingly calm now I am in 2ww as there is nothing else I can do now. I have done all I can. Good luck with your treatment and I will try and help if I can with any questions. 

Mrs M - Hows you honey? All good I hope, I guess you will be the first one of us testing........exciting/scary/terrifying!!

Vic - Hows things babe, all going OK with the clinic, treatment & scans? 

S4r4h - hope you are having a fab holiday and look forward to your   when you get back. Happy relaxing xxx

Sarah36 - You OK? xx

To any of you thinking about acupuncture, I am not sure if it has helped but it has def made me relax more so if only that then that must be a good thing. 

To all of you I have missed (so many of us now it is diffcult to keep up!) lots of   and   and  

AFM - I am back at work now which is actually great as I am thinking of something other than what is or is not happening inside me. Work are so good they let me lie with my feet up when a twinge or a cramp come on, bless them. Went back to the stables for the first time in 5 days yesterday to be able to do nothing! my friend would just about let me feed them but that was it. Everyone it seems treating me with kid gloves not just my DH!

xxxx


----------



## magicalbabydust

Sorry this is so brief - am reading and thinking about everyone heaps, just full on with work. Sending everyone   too.

Attagirl - just wanted to say that I've been taking clomid for 3 months - the emotional side most effected me 10 days post ovulation for 3 days. After sobbing my heart out in the middle of the night 2 days ago, today I feel like dancing and taking everything in my stride. So it could be the clomid increasing your already stressful journey. What I have found helps calm me down:long walks, accupincture, hobnobs, not making any plans but having things to do at home to distract, i've just got the inner calm cd that trying was suggesting too - haven't had time to listen to it yet though. The other thing is to keep chatting on this forum as we all understand the emotions. Be gentle on yourself Hun. 

big virtual hug to all xx


----------



## dbk

Dear All

Trying thanks for your support! 

My update: today they have called us to say that we have had 5 out of icsi fertilised and 1 out of ivf fertilised so it now remains to be seen what will happen...they don't update every day but they told us to call tomorrow to see how they are doing so we will...

Trying -hope you are doing well and 2ww can be very stressful so try to keep your mind on other things (easier said then done i know!) sending you lots of  . How are you feeling today ? hope you are feeling better...

Macknash - it s great they you are getting so much support from everyone as well as from your work. My work doesnt really know and i cant say so it s a bit tricky being off sick but so far i have only been sick yesterday and today so not that much 

Louknet - thanks! Let hope that good luck continues as certainly I consider myself lucky so far (even with the pain i had to endure!How are you doing?

nl2703 - good luck on your journey. This is a great site and will help you being able to moan as much as you like....and sometimes you cant do that with your loved one as they suffer seeing you in pain - and here we understand  

Welcome to all those new ones joining us...

if i have missed anyone sorry and hope you are doing wel in your stages of this journey...

to all those waiting for et good luck and hope your little ones are growing nicely..

xxx


----------



## Vic-n-Ste

trying2011 - glad you are feeling much better now you are off them meds hun. Its so exciting that you have Eddie the embryo back on board....good luck with it al hun,   and those cramps you have been getting could be implantation!!   When is your OTD?

MrsM - thanks for the well wishes hun, hope the 2ww is not too bad for you, i will keep   for you! x

Josie37 - welcome! Im sure that once you start the injections you will feel much more relaxed as they are not as bad as you think they are going to be!

Sarah36 - not everyone bloats hun, i didn't really until the last few days of injecting and i have 10 follies, so I'm sure all is fine with you, stop stressing   and PMA PMA PMA remember,     

NL2703 - welcome!

dbk - awwww   sorry you were in pain, ( i fear it will hurt me now ) I hope you feel much better today, thats great that you have 6 fert hun, YAY!! good luck with it all, i keep positive for you x

Macknash76 - all is fine with me hun, i am still really tired,  but i have my trigger shot tonight and my EC on Thursday!!! Do you find being back at work better.... how long did you have off?.... make sure you take it easy and take care of yourself! x

AFM..... I'm waiting on the nurse ringing me to tell me what time to do my trigger shot tonight........i can't wait for the call, I'm so excited about it all and slightly worried about EC as well. I can't believe I'm having it in 2 days!!!!!!!!!! 
Will pop back on later when i have heard from my nurse! x


----------



## dbk

Vic - it really depends on the person i had 14 eggs + other small ones so it was bound to hurt a bit. What was more annoying is that i react the same to general so i get very sick and they always have to give me an injection in my bum (sorry tmi) and that hurts too so in the end all the drugs made me feel terrible. However there are plenty ladies here who said that they are totally fine after ec, so dont worry...just think positive and you ll be fine. x


----------



## Macknash76

Vic - luckily for me I had ET on Friday and so I had the weekend to sit around and do nothing. I was actually really lucky I booked the week off way way ago as it was the only one I could have in August as other people had the other dates. How spooky was it that my treatment fell in the week I already had booked. Weird .....  

I am finding it better being at work. I work in an office and main boss is on holiday and so only me and 2 others in. They all know what is going on as such a small company it was difficult to get lost in the crowds with time off for scans, blood test etc. My boss has been just the best. An absolute star! Mind you I spend half my time on here checking up on everybody. Feel so attached to you all!

As far as taking it easy is concerned I have no choice, everyone, family, friends and work are treating me with kid gloves, boy are they gonna be mad if its not a BFP.......    

Its a lovely feeling taking the trigger shot as you know that is the last one you have to do and then you get a whole day with no injections, whoop whoop such joy on that day I can tell ya   

Try not to worry about EC, I only had 2 eggs to collect so mine was not at all too bad, lucky in some ways I guess. 

Good luck honey and take care of yourself xxxxx


----------



## trying2011

hob nobs! lolololololol

don't be put of by his voice.....get passed his voice quickly and you'll do just fine.



magicalbabydust said:


> Sorry this is so brief - am reading and thinking about everyone heaps, just full on with work. Sending everyone  too.
> 
> Attagirl - just wanted to say that I've been taking clomid for 3 months - the emotional side most effected me 10 days post ovulation for 3 days. After sobbing my heart out in the middle of the night 2 days ago, today I feel like dancing and taking everything in my stride. So it could be the clomid increasing your already stressful journey. What I have found helps calm me down:long walks, accupincture, hobnobs, not making any plans but having things to do at home to distract, i've just got the inner calm cd that trying was suggesting too - haven't had time to listen to it yet though. The other thing is to keep chatting on this forum as we all understand the emotions. Be gentle on yourself Hun.
> 
> big virtual hug to all xx


----------



## Mrs.M

Hi ladies, hope you're all well. This 2ww is killing me, it's the only thing I can think about! 

Trying, i've been getting period type pains since last night, I know it can be an early pregnancy sign but it really feels like AF is on her way   The OTD that the clinic have given me is 2weeks from ET, but i know most people test 2weeks from EC (which will be this coming weekend) so i think we're going to test then. That's if AF doesn't show up first.

Macknash and Baii, hope you're finding the waiting ok!

Hope everyone else is good! xx


----------



## trying2011

I know mrs M  i know.

I wasn't given a date to test. I didn't even ask about how many were frozen. Luckily they told my husband as a few of ours were still growing after ET and they ended up calling him.

I need to call back and get a date as at first I thought it was 31st. 

Im sad about it all....!


----------



## Mrs.M

I'm so glad to have someone going through it too   I just wish I knew my fate. The wait is so cruel. I've tried distracting myself but it doesn't last for long. A part of me wishes that i was back at work already, but that isn't really an option either because i'm a midwife, so it wouldn't be much of a distraction!

Going to try and shake myself out of it, off to Tesco now, going to make the hubby something lovely for tea tonight   

Let me know what the clinic say xxx


----------



## Mrs.M

PS....Think i might buy some Hobnobs in tesco   x x x


----------



## Vic-n-Ste

UPDATE from me .... i have to do the trigger shot at 9.45pm tonight and i need to be at the clinic at 8.30am on Thursday morning and the EC will be at 9.45am!!
OH MY GOD, its actually happening!!!!!!!


----------



## Attagirl

Thanks Debs 1234 and Magicalbabydust! Very reassuring that there is hope for me not crying everyday at some point in my future! 

Still trying to track my doc down for an appointment to sign the forms and get my hands on the drugs!!!

Just had some acupuncture so feeling very zen...lets just hope it lasts the afternoon (not likely at work)!

Good luck everyone and have a great week...though I am sure I will be back on here tomorrow...its very addictive isnt it?!


----------



## Louket

Hi, how is everyone holding up today?

Just got home from collecting meds and signing all the paperwork. Completely overwhelmed and promptly burst into tears in the car park. Thankfully DP was wonderful & took it in his stride. Lord help him when I actually start stimming!

They've started me on 100ui Gonal F and a scan at 5 Days. Has anyone else started that low? I know my PCOS is bad but that did seem exceptionally low to me & worrying I won't get many folicilles as a result  

Really seems crazy that after 18 LONG months of battling we're finally here, a week away from getting started and 5 weeks away from the best or worst moment of our lives. Can feel my anxiety rising, better book a massage for this week 

How are all the 2ww-ers? Really keeping absolutely everything crossed.  

DBK- wonderful news. May they continue to grow and multiply. 

Vic-   everything goes well. So excited for you!

Wanderer - I love flotation. I've been doing it for years and find it so relaxing. Have had several strange - out of body- type experiences in the tank. That is one of the few places I'm able to completely switch off and almost always drift off into my serene, über calm place. 

Hi and   to everyone I've missed

Ps references to choloctae hobnobs mean that I've now put them on my shopping list. Disastrous to my diet and I blame all of you!


----------



## deb1234

Can I have the AF dance now please  

I have had sore boobs for a week and stomach cramps for 3 days only to find out my body is just teasing! It's very mean of it!


----------



## Daffodilly

Mcknash - thanks hun, hoping I'll see a difference tomorrow.

Vic - yayyyyyy. getting exciting for you now!

Hope everyone on the 2ww is ok.

Deb1234 - hope this works for you             

Sending   to everyone

xx


----------



## cuteloveangel

Sarah36 said:


> Hey ladies,
> 
> Vic n ste - yaaaaaayy how exciting for you EC on Thursday and 10 follies too!!  loads of luck Hun xx
> 
> Trying - so glad you are feeling better Hun let's hope little Eddie latches and grows
> Mrs M And Macknash - I bet it feels like time is going so slowly now doesn't it?
> 
> Josie - welcome, it is an anxious time, but try and take one day at a time and just go with it and if you have any worries or concerns us ladies on here will do our best to answer them for you xx
> 
> So I have a question for those ladies that are ahead of me, I have my first scan on Wednesday and started injecting last Tuesday. I know this sounds silly but I am not bloated at all yet and am thinking is that because my follicles aren't growing - am I being silly? Perhaps I should read my own advice I just gave to Josie
> 
> Lots of love to everyone xx


hiya sarah, 
we started on exactly the same day and I'm like you, i havent had any side effects at all. on the one hand, I'm really glad but on the other I'm worried its not working : ( but i think we should consider our selves the lucky ones really!!! your on the short protocol right? I'm on the long so i sill have a while to go still but you should be getting on quick.

macknashL I'm good thanks, just been really busy with work and went to london to see my family for while too so just been getting on with injecting and theres not much to report on that. i don't feel a thing, no bloating, headaches or leg pains so I'm hoping all is working fine. congrats on ur embies and hope we see a bpf in 2 weeks!!! will keep updated!!

congrats to trying and baii too on your et. i know this 2 week wait will be hard but think of the rest of us thats have a 4/5/6 weeks wait!!!!!

good luck


----------



## trying2011

Louise.  Don't worry. I was on 112.5 tonal f starting and they dropped it down to 0 at one point. They will monitor you everyday. Scans and bloods everyday. Was on othe meds too. 


It is emotionally and it's goOd to let it out as it can feel overwhelming at times. 



GoOd luck. We are all here.


----------



## trying2011

Meant emotionally overwhelming. Sorry typing from a phone


----------



## NL2703

Hi Deb, thank you. That was really usefull. To be honest I didn't know what any of the abbreviations meant so its been reallu helpfull 



deb1234 said:


> Sorry nl2703 I think I misread your post. You were asking about terms not abbreviations
> 
> Blame it on the drugs, they are getting to me


----------



## dbk

Louknet - i am preying that they grow...

MrsM - i cant believe you are a midwife it must be soooooo difficult for you. I really admire people like you it must be tough delivering those babies and thinking that you do not have one yet...also you are deling with women in distress ...so I am sure soon enough you will have your own little one!!! xxx

the clinic have told us that they will not look at them on day 2 or day 4 as that is not good due to the fact that that stage is critical so they ay best not to open "it" and on that basis we have to wait until thursday to find out what is happening. Also they told me that on the day of the et not to take time off and to continue to do things as normal as there is no proof that resting actually increases the chances...interesting as every clinic has a different approach.

Vic - good luck that is great news. Do you know how many you have? Your clinic must be good and give you just sedation which is better re recovery - i had general and I was out of it most of yesterday! 

Hope everyone is doing well.

xxx


----------



## NL2703

Evening all, hope you are all well. 

I'm counting down the days to start my injections in about 9 days , having AF pains and wish it would just hurry up. My nurse forgot to tell me my dosage for the Gonal F and today emailed me that it should be 150iu. Having many mixed emotions now. 

Does anyone have any tips about injecting so make it as pain free as possible? (As pain free, who am I kidding  ) I've been told to do mine in the mornings. Work are really supportive and have adjusted my hours so that I can do it all at home and at the same time. I also intend to get signed off from work during the 2 week wait. I'm in a stressful job and don't think it'll help.

Speak soon


----------



## NL2703

Thank you 



Vic-n-Ste said:


> trying2011 - glad you are feeling much better now you are off them meds hun. Its so exciting that you have Eddie the embryo back on board....good luck with it al hun,  and those cramps you have been getting could be implantation!!  When is your OTD?
> 
> MrsM - thanks for the well wishes hun, hope the 2ww is not too bad for you, i will keep  for you! x
> 
> Josie37 - welcome! Im sure that once you start the injections you will feel much more relaxed as they are not as bad as you think they are going to be!
> 
> Sarah36 - not everyone bloats hun, i didn't really until the last few days of injecting and i have 10 follies, so I'm sure all is fine with you, stop stressing  and PMA PMA PMA remember,
> 
> NL2703 - welcome!
> 
> dbk - awwww  sorry you were in pain, ( i fear it will hurt me now ) I hope you feel much better today, thats great that you have 6 fert hun, YAY!! good luck with it all, i keep positive for you x
> 
> Macknash76 - all is fine with me hun, i am still really tired, but i have my trigger shot tonight and my EC on Thursday!!! Do you find being back at work better.... how long did you have off?.... make sure you take it easy and take care of yourself! x
> 
> AFM..... I'm waiting on the nurse ringing me to tell me what time to do my trigger shot tonight........i can't wait for the call, I'm so excited about it all and slightly worried about EC as well. I can't believe I'm having it in 2 days!!!!!!!!!!
> Will pop back on later when i have heard from my nurse! x


----------



## Sarah36

Vic-n-Ste said:


> UPDATE from me .... i have to do the trigger shot at 9.45pm tonight and i need to be at the clinic at 8.30am on Thursday morning and the EC will be at 9.45am!!
> OH MY GOD, its actually happening!!!!!!!


How exciting for you, loads of luck for your injection tonight and for the EC    xx


----------



## Sarah36

deb1234 said:


> Can I have the AF dance now please
> 
> I have had sore boobs for a week and stomach cramps for 3 days only to find out my body is just teasing! It's very mean of it!


             
 xx


----------



## deb1234

Thanks lorna and Sarah. Hopefully the dance will weave its magic overnight!


----------



## magicalbabydust

Hi Sarah - how did the trigger shot go? How exciting that you will be there either today or tomorrow - so much good luck Hun,

Deb1234 here is your AF dance coming right up with a tail feather wiggling and shaking around            

Louket - our consultant said they were starting us on a low dose to avoid overstim and they can always increase the dose at any stage. Good luck and hope AF comes soon so you can get started,

DBK - you must be just about ready for EC?   that it all goes well xx

Mrs M, Trying, Mcnash - thinking of you all on your 2ww, how are you coping - distraction better than resting or is that more stressful!? Thinking of you guys. Was there anyone else on 2ww yet?

V'n's - wohooooo - you must be on a day of no jabs   soooooo much good luck for your EC tomorrow,

Afm.... AF arrived last night (although the lightest period in the world ever possible and worried acupuncture may have affected my cycle again - anyone else had experience of this with acupuncture?) now waiting for clinic to call back with time to go in to get started. Here we go... Wooooooooooooooooooooooooo


----------



## deb1234

Thanks for the dance magical, you've got some stunning moves on the dance floor! Glad things are finally starting to get moving for you. Very exciting and scary!


----------



## Attagirl

Odd one but has anyone else felt like their last month of trying naturally was going to be the lucky one and that DR is going to mess it all up? I am due to start on Friday and having sudden misgivings about messing with nature. Not sure whether this is a sixth sense (we got the timing spot on this month) or whether it is just the fear factor talking. Is anyone else doing IVF after less than a year of trying naturally? IN my case due to a very low amh? Sorry two steps forward one step back!!!!

Hope everyone starting today is feeling good!!!!


----------



## LiLew

Good morning ladies.  I'm addicted to this site now!  It's the first thing I look at when I get into work in the morning - I catch up on all your latest news over a cuppa - it's fab!

Vic-n-ste - how exciting for EC tomorrow - sending you lots of  .  Let us know how you get on...

NL2703 - so you're planning on getting signed off during the 2ww?  I'm still not sure what to do about it all.  The clinic said they'll sign me off between EC & ET, but that's it.  I've only got 3 days holiday left to take  this year so was thinking of asking my GP if they'll sign me off.  But on the other hand I'm wondering if I should just work for the distraction - not sure if I'll be able to concentrate though.  It's not for a while yet anyway, so I have time to think about it.

For all the other ladies on your 2ww - are any of you working, or have you taken time off?  I hope it's going OK for you all, and that you're being looked after and relaxing loads.

My best buddy told me last night that she's just found out she's pregnant with her second (her first isn't even a year old yet - fast movers!).  My first reaction was that I wanted to cry, but I'm so happy for them too.  I've tried to stay positive for myself and hoping that it's a good omen that this treatment will work for me.  We've always said we'd like to have children of the same age.  If this works then they'll only be a couple of months apart.  Just   that this will work - for us and for all of you too!!!  

I just want to get started now - all this waiting is sending me  .  I know I've had to wait 5 years, so another few weeks shouldn't hurt, but time just feels like it's dragging!  I know that when I start the DR injections (1.5 weeks to go!) then I'll still feel like I haven't started and be wishing the time away until I start stimming!  It seems that every stage you get to you just wish for the next one to be here!  

 and   to you all xxx


----------



## Daffodilly

Sorrt for the 'me' posting but I'm absolutely gutted. had my second scan today and still only 3 measurable follies. Upped my menopur again to 6 vials and see what happens on Friday. I'm trying to stay positive but I just don't see this working with only 3 eggs


----------



## LiLew

Hi Lorna - sorry you're feeling so down, but from what I remember Macknash76 only had 2 follies and now Mork & Mindy are on board and in the 2ww - so there most definitely IS hope.  Stay strong honey, relax and think lots of positive thoughts.  THIS WILL WORK!!  Sending you lots of   and


----------



## Macknash76

Lorna honey, please please don't be too despondent. Like I said I only had two and I felt like the world was against me. I had a major meltdown on the Monday, friend and DH did not know what to do me. 

But that said, they got both, and both fertilised. My consultant told me to focus on the fact that only the fittest survive and she was right both were good quality eggs and were 4 cells by the morning of transfer which was only a 2 day transfer. 

Take care and PM if you have any questions I will always answer xxxxxx


----------



## Mrs.M

Morning ladies

Louise, when i did my IUI cycles I started on 75 IU Gonal F & always responded well, infact too well (hence why it was cancelled) and with this IVF cycle I started on 150 IU, so don't worry i'm sure you'll be fine. They'll adjust your dose depending on what they find on your scans.

Lorna, try and stay positive. Follicles can appear overnight sometimes.   Have you tried the hot water bottle trick?
Just remember, you only need 1   

Vic-n-Ste, LOADS & LOADS of luck for EC tomorrow, not that you'll need it - you'll be fine! Let us know how it goes!   

Deb1234 hope AF shows up soon x

Magicalbabydust, very glad that you can get started! It goes fast, you'll be having EC before you know it!

NL2703, don't worry about the jabs, you get used to them very quickly. I was a massive needle phobic but there's nothing to it, the needles are very small - you'll be fine  

Lilew, i know exactly how you feel...my bestfriend is about to have her 2nd baby anytime now, her 1st is only just 1yr old, we were trying 1year before she even tried for her first. It's weird to think, if we had no fertility problems I could have 2 or 3 babies by now. When she told me, my heart sank but i had to put on a brave face and be happy. I know that life goes on, but i just wish it was more fair sometimes xx

Trying, how are u today?  

Baii & Macknash - how's the 2ww treating you? xx

Dbk, cuteloveangel, Sarah - hope you're all ok.  

Anyone i've missed - i'm sorry! xxx


----------



## trying2011

YOU stay positive missy - you only need 1 egg and you have your whole family in there. 3 eggs is better than no eggs.

Stay positive - also 6 vials is a lot - this should give them a boost and help things a lot - it will also make you feel tired and .

Hang in there.



Lorna_H said:


> Sorrt for the 'me' posting but I'm absolutely gutted. had my second scan today and still only 3 measurable follies. Upped my menopur again to 6 vials and see what happens on Friday. I'm trying to stay positive but I just don't see this working with only 3 eggs


----------



## trying2011

vic-n-ste - excited for you whoop whoop....


----------



## clairemont

Hi

First Ivf cycle and first time using fertility friends, rubbish with computers so hope I can figure out how to follow all this lol.
Been ttc for 3 years now, had stage 1 endo and cyst removed November 2011.  
Am currently on synarel sniffing morning and night.  Totally terrified but excited about the whole process.  Hope everyones doing ok, and we all get out BFP at this end of this.
Anyone been given any advice on exercise during an ivf cycle, I'm a fitness instructor and worry about doing to much, I'm thinking I'm going to give up the card classes when i start the stimms.  Anyone else having treatment at Oxford.
Claire xx


----------



## Vic-n-Ste

Morning all my lovely ladies!!  

dbk - how are you feeling hun? i have 10 follies altogether and they said they are sedating me rather than GA as thats all i will need.

Macknash76 - glad that your taking it easy babe, i have decided to take a week off work minimum and see how i feel as to wether i go back the 2nd week or not.

Louket - awww hunni its a emotional time and we need to get it all out as it helps us so cry away! Stay positive throughout and you will be fine,  

magicalbabydust - wooohooo so glad your AF showed up hun,  

Lilew - its great you are so positive about your friends pregnancy! hopefully you will be preggers   soon and you children can grow up together. You will find things start to move so fast as soon as you start D/R, i couldn't believe how quick it all went, stay positive and watch the time fly by!  

LornaH - stay positive hun it only takes one   good luck xxx

AFM..... thanks so much for all the well wishes ladies! I am really nervous and excited now, god knows how il be in the morning, either a nervous wreck or too excitable, haha. I just had a nose bleed as well, not had one in years and I'm guessing it because I'm all over the place about tomorrow? My trigger shot went fine last night and i am DRUG FREE today   !! Im going to have a nice shower tonight and steak for my tea and then just relax and get a early night!!! Eeeeekkkk its really happening!!!!!!!!!!!! 
I will be back on later


----------



## Daffodilly

Thank you ladies. You really do make me feel more positive. Love you all. Going to think about getting quality eggs now. Going to go and get back to work now and catch up with everyone's news this evening xxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## trying2011

I just came across this

it is informative

http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=283000.0


----------



## trying2011

although I'm not saying anything about failing ivf in that previous post - its just very informative in terms of things you can ask as you go through ivf.


----------



## Attagirl

@ claremont

I have done some research on exercise and have found that people say to take it easy ie little or nothing. that said what can be deemed light exercise for someone who si clearly doing a lot of it (and therefore your body is used to it) is probably quite different to most other people. Good luck!


----------



## LiLew

I think I'm just going to continue doing my 45-min walk with the dog and cut out the cross-trainer, weights and situps.  I don't think you can go wrong with walking, and at least that way you're getting exercise, but not over-doing it at the same time.  I read somewhere "not to do anything that makes you feel nervous about what you're doing".

I know I'm going to miss my hours workout a day, but I figure that it's only for the next few months, and if I do get a BFP I'll need to tone down the exercise anyway


----------



## webbmir

@clairemont

Hi there - am also new to ff and not very good with this stuff either so you are not alone!
Am about to start my synarel sniffing tomorrow so looks like we are in synch - have been trying for 2.5 years now and had similar issues with endo.
I asked the clinic today about exercise, and they advised me that I can continue to go to the gym right up until egg removal but I think Im going to take it a little easier than normal especially once started on stimulations.
Good luck and let me know how you are progressing! p.s think we may even see each other at the same place 
Miranda xx


----------



## LiLew

Welcome clairemont and webbmir - I'm fairly new to this as well, but the ladies on here are lovely and very supportive, and have lots of advice.  Hope your sniffing goes ok - keep us posted  

Completely random question, but does anyone know what the 'Bubbles' mean in your profile?

xxx


----------



## Macknash76

Hi Mrs M. 2ww not too bad at the moment, am thinking neither portively or negatively about it all, feel surprisingly calm. Am frustrated that each clinic tells people differing things, so I have been told to test on day 14 and other are told day 15 or 16   just wish there was a standard for this thing. 

Still getting the odd cramp but nothing major, (.)(.) are killing me so so tender it is unreal, but I do tend to get that before AF and I would be due on the 30th day before test day and I am like clockwork. 

Hating the progesterone pessaries, they are awful, so bloated still, or maybe just eaten too much   

Am back at work but am addicted to seeing how everyone is getting on!

Haven't heard from Baai, Kel or Dingle in a while I hope you are all OK

Lilew - I think the bubbles are just people supporting you xx


Love and hugs as usual xxxx


----------



## webbmir

Thanks LiLew for making us feel welcome!
Will certainly keep you posted on progress from my end....
p.s no idea what the bubbles mean - I have none though and you have one so you are obviously doing better than me!!!


----------



## magicalbabydust

Hi Lilew, I am a fitness fanatic too but stopped running etc a year ago after advice to try and get preggers. I now only walk for an hour with the dog each day although usually on my feet lots for work/during the day. When we had our ivf induction they just said to continue doing what ever is normal and as running is not my norm at the moment I am not going to risk it. More so that if worst case scenario, I'll know I did everything I could. I am with you on the struggle of giving up exercise - its been a big deal for me too xx

Welcome newbies xx


----------



## Claire1978

Hi everyone, I'm sure I posted on here a while back but can't find it so don't know where I'm up too! Hope you all are finding 1st treatment ok. I'm on my 7th day of SP. Not going too bad. The common flushes, cramps, headaches & the occasional emotional wobble lol How's everyone else finding it? Everyone managing the injections? I've had to switch from injecting in leg to stomach. Got some corking bruises. DH says I bruise like an apple, he aint half right. Waiting for my bloods & scan on Friday. Will be glad to get it out the way so we know where we stand. Wishing you all luck whatever stage you are at x


----------



## Vic-n-Ste

Hey all...... well i feel soooo sick its unbelieveable i am so nervous for my EC, its a weird feeling because its not the same nervous feeling i have when I'm nervous about other things if that makes sense??   I'm really excited about it aswell!!!!!!!!!!!!!! 
I will let you all know how i get on tomorrow afternoon at some point.

Love and   and   to you all xxx


----------



## ttc79

hi all . 
deary me this is now a busy post, hope all you ladies are doing well in whatever stage yous are at  As i said i would pop bk occasionally  n see how everyone was getting on but had to reply as lots going on since last commented  .

trying2011 , - hope you feeling better and so excited for you n  eddie embie  hope you taking it easy .
mrs m - fab news for you too   hope you resting up x 
Macknash - hope you and  mork & mindy doing well n having some chillout time  
vic-n-ste.  - all the best for ec tomoz xx  bananas are meant to calm nerves if that helps  

xx     to all xx


----------



## dbk

Vic - you will be fine and with not having GA it will be even better so you wont get any nasty side effects like me 

You may feel a bit tender after but nothing to worry about...i manage with paracetamol. you will also be relieved that it is over and that the worst part is over i.e. the injections :0 (I hated those)

Have a nice evening and try to relax you WILL be fine! lots of    

Update from the clinic: all my embryos  are doing ok so far and they will call tomorrow 8:30am to let us know whether et is tomorrow or sat...it would be nice to be on sat as it is bank holiday on Monday so it would give me a plenty of opportunity to rest. Although my clinic does not encourage rest as far as they are concerned they say that it is not proven that rest enhances the chance so...I guess I will just try to be normal (well as normal as I can be) and see what happens...I am a great believer in destiny so...


love to all x


----------



## trying2011

Mork and mindy = macknash.

Hahahhahahahhahha

Ladies hasn't time flown since the first few posts.

Trust me - injections are easy compared to the 2WW.

At least injections give you something to do and focus on.



ttc79 said:


> hi all .
> deary me this is now a busy post, hope all you ladies are doing well in whatever stage yous are at  As i said i would pop bk occasionally n see how everyone was getting on but had to reply as lots going on since last commented .
> 
> trying2011 , - hope you feeling better and so excited for you n eddie embie  hope you taking it easy .
> mrs m - fab news for you too with mork n mindy on board  hope you resting up too
> Macknash - congrats on embie , chillout time
> vic-n-ste. - all the best for ec tomoz xx bananas are meant to calm nerves if that helps
> 
> xx    to all xx


----------



## ttc79

thanks trying ,  have changed it around xx


----------



## NL2703

Hello everyone, hope you're all well today.

Hi LilEw, I plan to take the 2 weeks off after the embryos are put back. The hospital won't sign me off and so will get my GP to do this. I work in HR and it's really stressful, I'm one of those silly people  who get stressed out about the smallest of things and take all those feelings home. So I think it would be for the best. Working in HR I know that work have to be as supportive as possible for women going through IVF.



LiLew said:


> Good morning ladies. I'm addicted to this site now! It's the first thing I look at when I get into work in the morning - I catch up on all your latest news over a cuppa - it's fab!
> 
> Vic-n-ste - how exciting for EC tomorrow - sending you lots of . Let us know how you get on...
> 
> NL2703 - so you're planning on getting signed off during the 2ww? I'm still not sure what to do about it all. The clinic said they'll sign me off between EC & ET, but that's it. I've only got 3 days holiday left to take this year so was thinking of asking my GP if they'll sign me off. But on the other hand I'm wondering if I should just work for the distraction - not sure if I'll be able to concentrate though. It's not for a while yet anyway, so I have time to think about it.
> 
> For all the other ladies on your 2ww - are any of you working, or have you taken time off? I hope it's going OK for you all, and that you're being looked after and relaxing loads.
> 
> My best buddy told me last night that she's just found out she's pregnant with her second (her first isn't even a year old yet - fast movers!). My first reaction was that I wanted to cry, but I'm so happy for them too. I've tried to stay positive for myself and hoping that it's a good omen that this treatment will work for me. We've always said we'd like to have children of the same age. If this works then they'll only be a couple of months apart. Just  that this will work - for us and for all of you too!!!
> 
> I just want to get started now - all this waiting is sending me . I know I've had to wait 5 years, so another few weeks shouldn't hurt, but time just feels like it's dragging! I know that when I start the DR injections (1.5 weeks to go!) then I'll still feel like I haven't started and be wishing the time away until I start stimming! It seems that every stage you get to you just wish for the next one to be here!
> 
> and  to you all xxx


----------



## keldan89

Hi ladies,

Sorry it's been a while since my last post but I'm not really doing much ATM! Was waiting til I had sone news to update but have been keeping an eye on you all     & sending   &  . This topic moves so quick if I leave it too long I'll get lost!     anyway I found out on tues that I start dr on 29th so 1 week to go!    still waiting for my schedule tho which should be here soon I hope! 

Trying glad your feeling better now your off the meds. You do make me giggle  

Ttc hope your doing ok   & Eddie is comfy 

Dbk     for your embies

V-n-s good luck for ec tomorrow.   I only get sedation as well so will be interesting to see how you find it 

Claire1978 I hope your bruises aren't too painful   I do pole fitness & get quite a few from that so I can  can blame it on the pole if I get any when I inject!  

Lilew & magical you are making me feel very lazy!    I walk the dogs every day & go pole once a week but that's about it!

Macknash hope mork & mindy are getting nice & comfy.  

Clairemont & webmir    & welcome!

Lorna h like the others have said it's all about quality. It's better to have 2 amazing eggs that turn into little   than 20 that don't do anything  

Mrs m hope u & your embies doing ok  

S4r4h2k hope you have a lovely hol I'm very jealous    you'll have loads to catch up on when you get back!

Sarah36 hope your ok 

Anyone I've missed I'm sorry but I can see so many posts as I'm on my phone!   

Re time off work I think I might take time off during ec & et & a couple of days after then go back to work to keep me occupied til otd. I might take that & couple of days off then so I can get my head around whatever the result may be. 

 &   to all

Kel
Xx


----------



## trying2011

have been resting today....bit of an putting half way through the day.........


ray mears is beginning to look......attractive LOLOLOLOL


----------



## trying2011

to all of you who are stemming up..........to the song from Grease.....



I've got eggssss, they're multiplying.....

and I'm losing control...

cos the hormones they're supplying....

are electrifying

you better stim up,  ooo oooo

cos you need a baby

and your heart is set on it it...

you better stim up, poo oooooo

is what you're baby's gonna make .....

a lot of....


----------



## josie37

Wow it's so busy on here..will have to catch up every day! Thanks for the welcomes..

Sarah36 - how did your scan go? also how did you get clear of endo - mine doesn't seem to go away whatever i do!
Vic n Ste - Good luck for the EC tomorrow
Trying - love the song made me smile 
Macknash76- glad you feel calm, when can you test?
Claire - i read that gentle exercise is ok but nothing strenuous

Hi to everyone else and hope you are having a chilled out evening 

I should start injections tomorrow... feel better about it now i read on here that the needles are tiny! Anyone else starting stimming this week? Anyone else at Guys? What on earth is AF = Aunt Flo - am I missing something here? What do people think is the best time to take days off work - after ET?

Take care  
x


----------



## deb1234

AF - aunt flo = period   hope that helps


----------



## Sarah36

Lorna_H said:


> Sorrt for the 'me' posting but I'm absolutely gutted. had my second scan today and still only 3 measurable follies. Upped my menopur again to 6 vials and see what happens on Friday. I'm trying to stay positive but I just don't see this working with only 3 eggs


Hey Lorna,

I have been for my first scan today, I am not responding as they would wish and they have upped my dosage of my Menopur from 150 to 225 so 3 vials. I have follicles - they are just not the size they should be yet and lining needs to be thicker too. The nurse said this is nothing to worry about and some people just need higher doses to respond so fingers crossed you will be fine and as everyone says it's about the quality. Strangely on clomid I had lots of follicles but she said this was quite common xxx

Hey Cuteloveangel - yes I am on short which I guess could now be a long short protocol depending on how I respond to higher dosage. The nurse did say not everyone bloats so I am sure you will be fine, I had a gut instinct I would need dosage increasing xx

Deb - hope the AF is on it's way now xx

Magicalbabydust - loads of luck getting started on your journey xxx I had to stop my running last October as well - the clinic have now said I can start again but not go mad so been for a couple of small runs in the last 2 weeks to clear my head and god did it feel good!! Xx

Mrs M, trying and Macknash - Positive thinking for you lovely ladies xx

Attagirl - if you don't feel ready yet maybe delay a few months until you do xx

Vic n ste -  for tomorrow.

Lilew - not long for you now.xx

Dbk - loads of luck with your transfer xx

Hi Keldan - lots of luck for starting next week xx

Hey Josie - The scan wasn't the best news but I refuse to let it get me down, so much can changeI have to stay positive, what will be will be. I had het and analogue treatments for 6 months in 2008 and on my 3rd laparoscapys they couldn't find any! I do wonder though if that treatment is what's messed all my cycle up as I went straight back on the pill and when I cam off in 2010 - no periods!!
Good luck with your injections Hun you'll be fine.

So ladies I won't be back on until next week as I have a few days off to celebrate my 5th wedding anniversary, I will keep up with all your news and sending you loads of love and luck. May even have just 1 little vino to celebrate!


----------



## Sarah36

Josie - I meant hrt not het!! Xx


----------



## trying2011

Sarah36. Don't worry about it. Is normal. My dose was up and down and not at all and then back up. 

Vic n Steve good luck for tomrrow.


----------



## Cazzy2000

Hi ladies I'm just popping in with a quick question, I dropped by about 10 pages ago its hard to keep up but I'm intrigued by everyones journeys because I have it all ahead. Good luck to the special ladies woth their embies on board I hope and pray for them to hold and become gorgeous lityle babies. Hi to everyone else at the different stages and thank you all for your info its keepin me sane. Im just wondering, was anyone else put on microgynone for 9 weeks?? It just feels like forever and it doesn't run out til 12th september and without my schedule I still don't know whats next after the pill ends. I hope someone out that may be at my stage  much love to all   ps Trying your most recent song had me and dp in stitches  xx


----------



## Louket

Goodness me, this thread is moving a breakneck speed! 

Welcome to all the newbies. Everyone's very supportive here with loads of great advice. 

Thanks for all of the feedback on the low dose. I showed it it DP who huffed that he said the same thing yesterday. I asked him if he'd ever taken it himself? No? Then your opinion doesn't count! Feeling much calmer about it today and eager to get started. In four years I've never wanted AF to come some quickly  

How are the 2ww's doing? Relaxing I hope. Does anyone know if it's safe to fly on the 2ww? I really don't want to be at work but will go stir crazy at home.  Thinking a holiday may be the distraction I need. 

Clariemont/ webbmair/magicalbaby - exercise is a massive part of my life and was really what helped me shift the weight in the end. I do 90 minutes cardio and circuits 5 days a week. I've been told to cut that down dramatically and the gym have given me short cardio workouts (20mins max) to do 3 days a week plus yoga 2 days. Exercise gives me something to focus on so cant stop completly. Praying that my weight isn't affected. 

Sarah, hopefully some time away will relax you and let your follies get going. 

Vic -   for tomorrow

DBK - a   for you too. Glad the embies are doing so well

 to everyone stimming already and those starting this week. 

To everyone I've missed sorry (there are a lot of you now!) but a massive


----------



## dbk

Kel thanks so much - from what i read implantation is the most difficult stage so I am yet far far away from being safe. Also they may call me tomorrow in the morning so I never know what to expect....x

Trying - as always love the song. You seem better after a few though days - sending you lots of   and hope you do well. x

Louknet - thanks...will se tomorrow what happens...every day is a difficult one...it is the way this game works  but i try to distract myself with things  x

Sarah - thanks transfer may be tomorrow or saturday I just dont know...x

everyone else hope you guys are doing well. 

Does anyone feel really bloated and sore after EC - as I do and it is not the most comfortable ...my stomach is big oh very big. I am not sure if my stomach hurst or the overies its all a bit swollen and bruised internally I am sure (sorry for tmi)...

Love and   to you all.

Vic - GOOD LUCK YOU LL BE FINE. let us know how you did...xxx


----------



## Baai

Just popping in for a quick second. I don't have the time to go through all the posts. Work's pretty busy, which is good, at least I'm not constantly thinking of that wee little embie on board. 
One more week to go until I can test. 

macknash, I hope you can keep yourself busy during these annoying two weeks. Mork and Mindy, I like that! I've named my little one Mik, after a TV show from my youth, Mik, Mak & Mon. It was all about milk. The brand of the full cream fresh milk I've been drinking was also called Mik. So Mik it is! So hopefully next week we can announce that Mik, Mork and Mindy made it!


----------



## Daffodilly

just a quick one to say good luck today vic xx


----------



## cuteloveangel

GOOD LUCK VIC & STE!!!!!!!!                !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!  LET US KNOW HOW YOU GET ON.


----------



## LadyHarrop

Morning ladies
So glad everyone seems to be doing well - everyones treatment seems to be progressing at break neck speed!

To all the ladies after ET - how are you coping? Are you analysing all your twinges and aches like I am? For me, I've had a couple of days of what I'd put down to ovary pain - I'd like to think that's to be expected. But yesterday had my first mild cramping. So the first seeds of doubt have crept in! I so,so want this to have worked! How am I going to wait until 31st for preg test Is this normal - what are you guys experiencing? ?

Good luck to VnS for EC today - thinking of you!

As for NL2703's Q about work - I'm in the 2ww wait now. I had the week off from day before EC to day after ET. I recommend this, because I felt really, really tired most of the time. Then back at work. To be fair its been a life saver, I still wake up really early and its the first thing I think of, but once at work, at certain points in the day I realise  I've thought about it for a while!  Although I've made sure I'm not doing any over time, just standard hours, as don't want to tire myself out


----------



## deb1234

Morning lady harrop. I am well away from my 2ww but have a nasty habit of reading everything I can. Some of what I've read says cramping is normal especially when it is quite a time away from your normal period time. If your test day is over a week away I would read good things into your cramps not bad. It could well be your embryo(s) digging in and holding on nice and tightly.

Good luck


----------



## Macknash76

Hi ladyharrop good to hear from you again. 

I think you are normal like me, I am analysing every thing I feel, right down to a wee bi of indigestion I had yesterday, ridiculous. Keep telling myself that there is nothing else I can do now and to stop thinking about it too much. 

Work has been a saviour as I think I would go crazy if I was not here to take my mind off it, if even for only a few hours. 

I am hating the Progesterone, finding I am so bloated and my boobs are so so sore it is unreal!

My test day is the 31st as well. Trying found that pregnancy tests on Amazon are half price at the moment, right bargain, I have 4 just to make sure the result (how sad is that!)

Good luck Vic today let us all know you are OK.

Hope the rest of you have a lovely day xxxx


----------



## Mrs.M

Vic-n-Ste, LOADS & LOADS of luck for today! You'll be fine, thinking of you  

LadyHarrop, lovely to hear from you. Hope the 2ww is being kind to you! 

Macknash, i might have to invest in afew tests from amazon lol!

Trying, how are u today? 

Hope everyone is ok! Less than a week till i test


----------



## LiLew

Morning Ladies 

*Vic-n-ste* - thinking of you today hun, hope it all goes well. Sending you lots of 

*dbk* - glad to hear that your embies are doing ok  It must be a stressfull time just waiting for the call to tell you how they're getting on - I'm not looking forward to that part! Great that yours are doing well though

*NL2703* - that's interesting that you work in HR, as you'll know exactly how an employer should act with this sort of thing! I decided to tell my Manager in the end, just to make it easier when it comes to needing time off, and working from home on scan days, etc. He's been great about it and really supportive, so it was a relief. I think I'm just going to see how I feel with the time off during the 2ww. The clinic will sign me off between EC and ET, but as *LadyHarrop* says, it's taken her mind off it by working so that might be best for me. I guess we're all just different though, and it does depend on the type of job you do.

*Keldan89* - you start DR a few days before me, so we're practically cycle buddies  I start on the 2nd September. How are you feeling about it all? I'm just excited now and want to get cracking!

*Louket* - my accupuncturist advised me not to fly at all for about 6 weeks after ET

*Trying * - love the songs! They do make me chuckle!! 

 and  to everyone xxx


----------



## LiLew

Oh, and thanks for letting me know what the bubbles are for *Macknash * - I'm going to start blowing lots of them now 

xxx


----------



## Vic-n-Ste

Hi ladies, thanks for all your well wishes!
Well I'm back home now, EC is done and dusted, and we got 9 eggs, yay!!! It was not half as bad as I thought it was going to be, and now I'm resting up at home and my fiance is looking after me well.
They are ringing me in the morning to let me know how many have fert, and to tell me a approx date for ET!! So its a waiting game now until tomorrow, and I just pray they fert well.
I will do some personals tomorrow as I'm in a bit of pain now and am a bit sleepy so going to have a little nap!
Love and hugs to you all xxx


----------



## trying2011

awesome vic n ste - well done. rest up and fingers crossed for tomorrow.


----------



## LiLew

That's great news *vic-n-ste*!!! Now, you chill out and enjoy being looked after by your fiance!


----------



## Mrs.M

Vic-n-Ste, that's brilliant hun well done! Fingers crossed for good news tomorrow! xxxx


----------



## Baai

That's great, Vic-n-Ste. Fingers crossed for a good fertilisation rate.


----------



## Vic-n-Ste

Aww thanks ladies.......and I'm so sorry about the lack of personals, I just can't see everything on my phone!

I am so anxious about tomorrow, I really hope we get good fert rates too!!
Can I ask did all your husbands/boyfriends/partners come to the ET with you? My fiance is finsing it hard to get time off work, and I feel like he should be there.....what do you all think?
Xxx


----------



## deb1234

Hi vic-n-ste 8 eggs is great. I am sure it will be good news in the morning.
As for partners at the ET I know my DH won't be there. I will give him the option but he often works away and will find it difficult to be there (it's going to be tricky enough getting him there for the EC!). I agree that where possible the partner should be there, after all you are in it together but on the other hand I don't think men handle these things in the same way. I will be taking a good friend with me and I will speak to DH on the phone straight after. It's not ideal but I am so used to him being away it doesn't bother me so much. The end result will be the same.  I think the important thing is how you feel, I'm not bothered but if you are then that matters. It will all work out in the end


----------



## magicalbabydust

V'n's - wohoooooo! that is brilliant news - I will be   for them to fertilise well and grow well too.  I agree it would be fab if your fiance could be there for ET, but if it causes any stress to either of you for him to get more time off, then I would just go with the way the universe is taking you and take the least stressful option.  

Claire1978 - good luck for tomorrows scan hun, hope the bruising goes down soon.

dbk - thinking of you with ET either tomorrow or saturday - how exciting to get them on board.

NL2703 - great idea to take some stress free time after ET from work - make sure you plan some nice things to keep your mind distracted! xx

Keldan89 - loving your pole!  Ha ha

Welcome Clairemont and WEbmir

Trying - loving the song so much - please keep them coming!  Here is one for you below

Josie37 - Yes - I started today too!!  (More below) great that we are on the same timings.  If you are yet to inject - stand up - it was pain free for me (virtually).  Good luck! xx

Sarah36 - am loving the thought of your running - so so tempting but am keeping it for a treat for another time.  Great that you have follies and that they have upped your dose too - all sounds normal from what my clinic say. HAPPY ANNIVERSARY xx

Attagirl - I agree with Sarah, if you are not feeling ready, why not hang back for a month or two until you feel that you are ready...

Louket - well done to you for all that exercise.  Dont worry about doing less - as long as you are eating healthily you shouldnt put it back on - and as the embies also like healthy food you are in a win win situation 

All prayers for Mork and Mindy, Mik, embie trying, embie harrop,  and all the other wee embies on our journey.  Macknash - sorry to hear about the bloating but at least you know the progesterone is working.  

AFM - went into get base line scan, bloods, injection teaching and urethra test this morning.  Felt totally calm and collected on route, sang always look on the bright side of ivf to dh and decided that this was all very discreet, stress free and totally fine... didn't last long after bumping into close relative (anethatist now working at the clinic!!) in the car park who asks "What are you doing here?!"  "Oh, er um" shifting my feet around, dh changes subject.  Then in the clinic got a differant doc to the one we'd spent the last 3 months with, dh told them our surprise so they tried to find our normal doc, meanwhile I was already pants off and in the stirupps when the nurse started saying to dh that she knew him from somewhere... dh asking to keep clinical rather than social.  Discreet??... felt like I was in a circus!  Then we were told to come back in 2 hours when our doc would be back.  Luckily after struggling not to cry, in the car we actually laughed so much about our lousy start off with the whole process.  (Due to our age - we have to go private - hope NHS goers are now feeling good about their service!).  All this said, when we went back it was a differant story and all great, the base scan and test were totally fine and nurses were so so lovely on explaining everything.  I did the standing up trick for the first injection and it went in totally pain free - thanks so much for the tip.  So we start mixing up the drugs and injecting tomorrow morning and feeling very relaxed about it now.  (Am so relieved that the clomid effects have gone).  (Although not so relaxed not to go and listen to that lovely deep calm CD - thanks trying).
So wee question if anyone has a spare minute - what has anyone read about best things to eat in these first two weeks building up to egg collection?  Eggs, milk, - anything else??
second question - does it make a differance injecting before or after your shower?

 and  to everyone xx


----------



## magicalbabydust

Relax by Frankie goes to Hollywood...

Relax - just do it,
When you wanna inject it
Relax - just do it,
Stick it in your tum

rhyming one coming up next...


----------



## dbk

Thanks everyone - my et now on saturday! However, I am so bloated from cyclogest and all the water that I can hardly think of anything else. It feels like I am about to burst!!! I look about 7 months pregnant (sadly)...

magicalbabydust - i had to laugh when i read your post. How unfortunate to bump into people + very unprofessional to ask "oh do i know you from somewhere..." come on surely she could have kept that quite!

Vic - well done, keeping my fingers crossed for you that you get lots of them fertalised! 

lilev - thanks I am doing well and so are my embies thank god so far...but its a long road. The worst part will be what happens tomorrow and whether they implant. they say that 4th day is important so we ll see if all are still ok on sat. One has sadly gone so now we are left with 5...

Everyone else hope you are getting on well on your stages of the treatment...lots of


----------



## Vic-n-Ste

Morning ladies!
Well I'm sat here waiting eagerly on my phone call to see how many of my little eggies have fert! I'm so anxious right now,hopefully I won't be waiting too much longer!!!
I will let you all know as soon as I know!

Love to you all xxx


----------



## magicalbabydust

V'n's - thinking of you heaps and   lots too.

Just did first home injection, stung a tiny bit as I think I was a bit faster, will remember to pun in v slowly. 

Deb1234 - any sign of af yet? You must be getting excited. So much of the anxiety goes when you start injecting, I am thinking this is the easy bit 

Good luck today all - 2ww folk - thinking of you esp xx


----------



## webbmir

Vic-n-Ste
Good luck - hope the phone call comes soon and all is well with the eggies!!!
  
xx


----------



## trying2011

magicalbabydust said:


> Relax by Frankie goes to Hollywood...
> 
> Relax - just do it,
> When you wanna inject it
> Relax - just do it,
> Stick it in your tum
> 
> rhyming one coming up next...


ahahahahahaha


----------



## deb1234

Morning magical, nope no sign of AF yet despite some stunning dances. I was due the day before yesterday and have had the usual symptoms for over a week now. The irritating bit is that I'm getting stomach cramps and get excited.....then nothing! I had problems with contraception (does anyone else think why on earth did I put all of this effort into NOT getting pregnant when it is this hard to get pregnant!) in that anything stops AF completely. Am worried the DR will do the same. The nurse assures me it won't though so just have to stop being a total control freak and let it all happen when it's good and ready. 

I think I'm putting so much extra pressure on myself as we only have a small window of opportunity between DH being in Taiwan and Australia. OK will stop to breath now.

Glad injections are going ok. Some do sting more than others, I've found that with other injections. Your appointment sounded like 'fun' and I'm really pleased you could both see the funny side. It makes it so much easier that way. Thought I'd repay the AF dance with a quality follicle growing dance
        tricky to do on a phone! Good luck


----------



## trying2011

Vic-n-Ste said:


> Morning ladies!
> Well I'm sat here waiting eagerly on my phone call to see how many of my little eggies have fert! I'm so anxious right now,hopefully I won't be waiting too much longer!!!
> I will let you all know as soon as I know!
> 
> Love to you all xxx


i know how you are feeling - don't worry - you have done everything you can - now it is down to the lab people. i ORDERED them to look after my babies but we thankfully have a good lab. Another thing, i clean when I'm anxious - you should see how tidy my house is!

don't worry - we have been there and you'll have a call everyday. when they call ask them to call you tomorrow for an update.if they say they don't just say please can you call...good luck sweety.xx


----------



## Macknash76

Vic - So pleased for your crop of eggs and waiting with baited breath for the results this morning. 

DBK - How exciting, how may are going back in? It truely is magical ET I felt so warm and fluffy after it. I found myself constantly holding my stomach after, like that was gonna hold them in more   

At work so not able to do long personals but will do tonight. 

Love and hugs to you all xxxxxx


----------



## Vic-n-Ste

I'm still waiting!!!!!! Getting slightly worried now...... Has anyone else's clinic took this long to ring them!!
Sorry ladies for the "me" posts, I'm just in panic mode!
Xx


----------



## Mrs.M

Vic-n-Ste, sending you loads of luck this morning. It's horrible waiting for the call isn't it? The clinic didn't ring me until 12pm one of the days and i sat and panicked all morning thinking that none of them had made it, was practically in tears by the time they phoned....You could always ring them? Anyway, thinking of you...let us now how it goes xxxx


----------



## Macknash76

Vic my clinic called just after 10. I did get them to call DH though as was sure I wouldn't deal with it too well whatever the result, such a worrier I am   

If your concerned, like Mrs M says call them honey xxxx


----------



## magicalbabydust

V'n's - I would def call them if you have not already heard. I am sure all is fine though, it's just hard waiting. Are you trying to fill time? If so how about a song for us?

Deb1234 - I have read that after dr it is very normal to be a few days late, at least you are having some cramps so something is on its way. Let's bring out the AF policeman     . Do you have a contingency plan if EC comes when dh meant to be away - could he cancel or could you spike his drinks so that he misses his flight? Haha! 

DBK - thinking of you heaps too xx


----------



## Vic-n-Ste

I'm going to give it until 11.30am and if nothing by then I'm going to ring them!

Hmmm a song let me think.............I will have a think and post one later.
Xx


----------



## Vic-n-Ste

Iv got to wait for a embryologist to become free and ring me back!!

Ohhhhhh this is awful having to wait!!


----------



## canim13

good news will come to you.  xxx


----------



## Vic-n-Ste

They've finally rang......

So.... They collected 9 eggs, 6 were mature and 3 have fertilised.
They have provisionally booked me in for ET tomorrow morn at 10am, but are ringing me before 9am to tell me wether they are taking them to blasts or not.

I feel weird.....I'm happy I have 3 fert, but sad that there is only 3.......does that make sense??
I guess I just need to hope and pray now that they will all keep growing and be ok.
I think this is the most scary part of it all.

Love to all x


----------



## Mrs.M

That's brill news! How many are u having put back? I will be sending them lots of growing vibes for overnight   I know what you mean about this being the scarey part....waiting to hear news about my embies was terrifying, deffinately the worst part so far xxxx


----------



## deb1234

Really pleased your waiting is over vic-n-ste. 3 healthy embryos is great, as has been said before you only need one! I can understand you sadness over the ones that didn't make it though. I think I will be very emotionally attached to any eggs and embryos that I get. Try and enjoy the rest of the day now  

Magical - drugging DH... I like your thinking! May hide his passports as well to he sure.   there was a bit of hope this morning in that he rang to check the dates he needs to be here for. At least it's in his mind. Just hope my body plays ball. Also loved the AF police. Really made me giggle. Lovely to have wonderful people to share my mad ramblings with who can come back with humour.


----------



## trying2011

vic n ste - excellent excellent excellent news.


----------



## Macknash76

Vic - Yippee you got fertilised!!!

I only had two to collect and 2 went back in 2 days after at a healthy 4 cell stage each. Both were good quality. Like my nurse said it is the fittest that survive honey just keep focusing on that. 

If they have made it this far then they are fighters!!

Sending lots of love and    to you and please don't feel down xxxx


----------



## canim13

yehh well done 

xxx


----------



## Vic-n-Ste

Awww thanks ladies!!!! You all make me feel much much better! I'm going to say my prayers tonight and hope to god they are still going strong tomorrow!

Macknash76 - hey!! Did you say you had your ET on day 2? That's what I might be having tomorrow but I have to wait and see what they say tomorrow morning! Good luck hunni x

This is by far the most scary part of it all, and I send lots of love and hugs to you all xxxxx


----------



## Attagirl

Vic so happy for you!

Songs, taking the grease theme from before

I've got eggs, they're implanting 

and they are going to stiiiick and grow into

cute little babies

who love you lo- ots

ok I ran out of inspiration here!

Im signing up tonight and starting the drugs tomorrow. Am a teeny bit nervous!


----------



## magicalbabydust

V'n's - it is all going to plan    keep remembering that.  We go on the heavy stims to get at least one healthy embie for ET... and you have THREE!!  That is brilliant!! I totally agree with Deb that I'd get very attached to them all but will have to focus on the healthy ones. 
Well done to you both - three healthy embies is really great news.

Sending you a big congratulations   and hope that you have one on board soon xx


----------



## Macknash76

Hi Vic - yeah I had mine on day 2 as well. Was always the intention as I only had two so they put them both back early doors. 

You'll be grand honey, look forward to update tomorrow xxx


----------



## Vic-n-Ste

Thanks for all your support ladies its much apprreciated I don't know what I'd do without you all.
I feel much more positive about it now, I feel bad for feeling sad in the first place but it wasn't meant in a bad way at all.
I will update you all tomorrow on my progress. Love and hugs to you all xxxxxxx


----------



## NL2703

Vic - Thats amazing news, so happy for you . Hope it all goes well . Keep us all posted xx



Vic-n-Ste said:


> Thanks for all your support ladies its much apprreciated I don't know what I'd do without you all.
> I feel much more positive about it now, I feel bad for feeling sad in the first place but it wasn't meant in a bad way at all.
> I will update you all tomorrow on my progress. Love and hugs to you all xxxxxxx


----------



## LadyHarrop

Happy long wkend to you all!!! Hope everyone has time for some fun in among all our injecting, worrying, sniffing, inserting, drinking LOTS of water etc  

VnS - Congratulations! Such happy news. Good luck for ET, be it tomorrow or over the weekend   

Big thanx to deb1234 and Macknash for putting my mind at ease during my 2ww  

Love the song Attagirl


----------



## Daffodilly

well done vic, that's amazing, so pleased  

i had my scan this morning and my 3 follies are coming along nicely so EC will be on Monday - yay!!!

xxx


----------



## Louket

Evening ladies

Vic - wonderful news.   everything goes well overnight and ET is tomorrow

DBK - good luck tomorrow too. 

I'm on the 'first birthday' party trail this weekend. Six of my closest friends have had babies in the last 18 months with another due in January. Very happy for everyone but definitely wondering if my time will ever come. 

I'm hoping some of these AF dances work for me. I'm desperate to get started now. 

Enjoy the bank holiday everyone.


----------



## NL2703

Good evening ladies, boy am I glad it's the weekend at last. Been a long and confusing week. I'm not due AF until next week and I started spotting over the last few days combined with bloating and feeling a little queasy. Had hoped it was implantation bleeding but I don't think so, it's getting more and more and I'll probably have my AF in the morning. 

Anyway, this means I'll be starting my injections, feeling nervous and excited at the same love.

Hope you are feeling well, love and hugs to you all


----------



## sarevz87

have very first appointment on sep 3rd(excluding appointments for clomid treatment and metformin)....what can we expect for first appointment my gyno mentioned another scan (as the new hospitals scanners are better) and a sa for partner but thats about it as she sent us out the door with a chunk of paper (various results) Any advice on what to expect appreciated.
Also is anyone or has anyone attended shewsbury hospital?


----------



## magicalbabydust

Sarevs - I guess every clinic varies so I am not sure this will shed light, for me the first apt was all about signing the paperwork and checking that you have had base line blood checks (rubella etc) and if you haven't had them then this is a chance to get them, I was also told at this stage to call them on the day AF came, then you go in to learn about injections etc.

Nl2703, I am not sure whether you are wanting an AF dance, so haven't started shaking my tail feather yet. Hope for you it is implantation pains, if not, you can get started very soon on this exciting journey so it is win win  

Louket - I have been there and really feeling for you with all those mothers and babies. This is your turn now too and I can reassure you that it is great to get started on it. AF dance coming right up...


----------



## josie37

Evening all!

At last it is the bank holiday weekend   I love reading all your updates and always makes me feel tons better and not such a paranoid worrier! Also I keep seeing the reminders to drink water which helps as I keep forgetting  

V'n'S - well done and good luck tomorrow or whenever they decide to do the ET  

Sarah36 - thanks for info on endo. enjoy your days off, anniversary  and cheeky vino! (wow i do miss a Friday night good glass of red - would probably make me  pretty tipsy if I had one now as haven't had much in the last couple of months) 

Magicalbaby dust - love your 'relax' song   great we are same day. i did first injection this morning and it went fine. I didn't need to worry so much - think I had built it up to be something terrible...needles are tiny at the end of the day. When do you go back for scan etc...probably before me if you are private. I'm not going back until next Friday 31st - NHS don't seem to monitor you as much. 

Lorna H - hope you have relaxing weekend pre-EC and get waited on hand and foot!

Everyone - have great long weekend (despite the weather) and sending you lots of  

xx


----------



## sarevz87

probably staring me right in the face but what does AF mean? trying to get used to abbreviations


----------



## josie37

I asked the exact same thing a couple of days ago AF = Aunt Flo = period !


----------



## magicalbabydust

Hi again - it was all new to me too until a few months ago...

2WW = 2 Week Wait (the nailbiting period between embryo transfer/ovulation/basting and pregnancy testing) 
AF / Aunt Flo = Menstrual cycle 
AFM = As for me 
BFN /  = Big Fat Negative 
BFP /  = Big Fat Positive 
BMS = Baby Making Sex 
DE = Donor Egg 
DH = Dear/Darling Husband DN = Dear Neice/ Nephew DP = Dear Partner DW = Dear Wife DD = Dear Daughter DS = Dear Son 
DX =Diagnosis 
D/R = Down Regulation (the first stage of long protocol IVF) 
DPT or DPO = Days past transfer or Days past ovulation.
EC = Egg collection
ET = Embryo Transfer
FET = Frozen Embryo Transfer
FSH = Follicle Stimulating Hormone
HPT = Home Pregnancy Test.
IF = Infertility
M/C = Miscarriage
OPK = Ovulation Predictor kit
OTD = Official test day
Pee stick = Home Pregnancy Test
PG  = Pregnant
PM = personal message (sometimes IM is used) 
PUPO = Pregnant Until Proven Otherwise (i.e. on the 2ww) 
SA = Semen Analysis
TTC = Trying To Conceive 
TX = Treatment


----------



## magicalbabydust

Hi Josie - that is fab you have done the first injection - wohoooo!  Great news.  I agree, so good to get the first one done and know how painless they are.  I found standing up and injecting it in very slowly felt really fine.  I am feeling fine so far too, which is a relief, how about you feeling?  Yes - I am in to be scanned on Monday morning (think they wanted me in sooner due to my normal 25 day cycle and being on the short protocol too).  So glad to have a same day buddy!  Are you eating anything differant from normal?  I am trying to get more protein in where I can but struggling slightly being veggie.  Good luck for number 2 tomorrow


----------



## sarevz87

thanks for the key magicalbabydust, alot of conversations will make alot more sense to me now lol


----------



## Macknash76

How exciting Lorna it will all fly in now until your like a few of us 2ww and then it will drag, but dragging in a good way. 

Hello to all the new ladies, am normally better at personals but the progesterone is really making me tired so will do tomorrow when I am more with it.

Good luck Vic if ET is tomorrow make sure you let us know.

Love and hugs to all xxxxx


----------



## deb1234

A quick question for all you ladies who have had EC if I may. How many days was it between starting stimming and EC? I am trying to work out if DH will be in the country  
I am thinking it is ok but want to put my mind at rest.


----------



## Baai

Deb, I had EC on day 12. This is pretty much in line with my normal cycle, I nearly always ovulate on day 12. I don't know how long your cycle usually is.


----------



## Macknash76

Deb like Baai mines was in line with cycle, day 11 xx


----------



## Vic-n-Ste

Morning ladies!
Just a quick update.......2 are going nice and strong and made it to today so I am having the ET done at 10am I will let you all know how it goes!
Very emotional right now, I want to have them both put back in but depends what my doctor says when I get there.
Love and hugs to you all, will chat later xxx


----------



## Baai

Good luck, Vic-N-Ste! Great news on having two beautiful strong embies.


----------



## magicalbabydust

Vic-n-ste - that is truly fantastic news, thinking of you heaps this morning - look forward to hearing all soon. Xx


----------



## Macknash76

Oh Vic so pleased you have two strong littluns! Good luck today it truly is a wonderful feeling xxxx


----------



## Mrs.M

Vic-n-Ste, good luck today, fingers crossed for twins!

Well, it's 2 weeks since my EC & i couldn't resist any longer....did a test this morning (actually, 5 tests this morning)....and it's a BFP!!!! OMG OMG OMG!!!!!! xxxxxxx


----------



## Baai

Woohoo!!!!!!!!!!!! CONGRATULATIONS!!  

I'm absolutely thrilled for you. Did you have any symptoms that made you suspect it might be a BFP?


----------



## Mrs.M

Thankyou so much Baii! I had lots of twinges and cramps, but i just had a feeling. It doesn't feel real, don't think it will sink in for a while yet! Hoping to pass the good luck around   xxx


----------



## deb1234

Congratulations Mrs M. That is amazing news. I am so happy for you!!!!!!

Also congrats to vic-n-ste on having your little ones put back today. They are obviously fighters!

Magical your AF police worked perfectly. May not need to drug/hide passports for DH after all  

Thanks Baai and macknash. I have a similar cycle so should be about the same and the timing for DH being here seems to work ok (just) so I can relax now. 

Hope everyone else is ok and all waiting, injecting, sniffing etc going to plan. Can't believe how things can be going so slow and fast at the same time


----------



## NL2703

Good luck for today Vic 



Vic-n-Ste said:


> Morning ladies!
> Just a quick update.......2 are going nice and strong and made it to today so I am having the ET done at 10am I will let you all know how it goes!
> Very emotional right now, I want to have them both put back in but depends what my doctor says when I get there.
> Love and hugs to you all, will chat later xxx


----------



## NL2703

Good Morning Ladies,

Mrs M - Many many Congratulations, I'm so, so happy for you  

I've started AF this morning a week early. With PCOS I'm usually weeks apart. Oh well, was a little emotional this morning  , you always have that final little hop e. Will start injections tomorrow morning and inform the hospital on Tuesday. 

Hope all is well with you all and have great plans for the weekend xx


----------



## Macknash76

Mrs M I am so so pleased for you, even have had a wee cry for you xxx


----------



## Daffodilly

Mrs M - YAYYYYYYYYY! So so pleased for you . first test of the thread and it's good news - let's hope things continue this way!!!!

vic - hope all goes well today xx


----------



## TAW

Hi ladies, 

I am currently on another thread and as i start my 1st icsi cycle next week i was wondering if i can join in this thread aswell or is there one for sep/oct cycles? i hope your all well and good  

xxx


----------



## Louket

Mrs M   what fantastic news! The first test of the thread and a BFP. Amazing!

Vic and DBK good luck on your ET's today.  

Magicalbaby - here's hoping that AF dance works. Not due for six days but strong suspicion it's going to come early

Hope everyone is doing well whatever stage you are at. Especially the 2ww-ers.


----------



## Crimsonrose

Hi everyone!

I could be starting treatment in September however I have got to go for a colposcopy at the beginning of September therefore it could be delayed until the results have come through from that, such a pain!! I am starting treatment in Leeds Seacroft, this is my first attempt so I'm not really sure what to expect really in my first attempt, I know what it will involve as I have been to the info evening last week but I am just a little worried about how well I am going to be during treatment, I guess I will just have to take what it throws at me!


----------



## Attagirl

So so happy for you Mrs M! Hope you have a smooth ride! 

I signed the forms last night and gave myself the first injection this morning. Quite proud of myself as it all felt a little counterintuitive!

I saw a different doc last night who said that DR might take as long as three weeks. I have previously been told a week. What have those of you on long protocols been told? I did a clomid cycle this month (not that it did anything!) but apparently that might make it take longer.

Keep singing "I feel lucky oh so lucky" to myself! Fingers crossed for everyone!


----------



## Attagirl

Crimsonrose, good luck! I am also a first timer and a little perturbed at playing around with hormones, but I think as you say you have to take one step/ day at a time and hopefully even if you have a couple of not so nice ones, you will generally be fine! If it works it will all be so worth it!!!!!


----------



## Vic-n-Ste

MrsM - YESSSSSSSSSSSS!!!!! CONGRATULATIONS!!!!!!!! I'm so so happy for you hunni!!!!! Well done, make sure you look after yourself and loads of luck for the future!!

AFM..... My ET is all done now, I have 2 beautiful embies back where they should be! I feel so blessed to have 2 back and I'm going to pray every night that they are both strong fighters!
I can't believe this day has finally come.....what a amazing feeling!!
Good luck to everyone love you all lots xxx

Is anyone on a 2ww thread?? If so which one, I'd love to join you. Xx


----------



## S4r4h2k

I'm back, and you have been very busy ladies, over 40 pages to catch up on, so this is just a quick hello while I read up on what you have all been up to! xxxxxx


----------



## Mrs.M

Thankyou so much ladies, it means alot. It's weird because i now feel pregnant?! Just hoping for a smooth ride!

Glad ET went well Vic-n-Ste, and you now have x2 precious cargo on board! The 2ww is a horrible so think of plenty to keep you distracted!

Macknash, thankyou so much. I'm praying it's good news for you too


----------



## S4r4h2k

Mrs M!!! WOOOOOOOOOOOO HOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO   I am so very pleased for you hun!!  The first of many BFPs!!!!! Now you just have to pick (pastel) green, lilac, lemon or white for your booties? (PM me your address and I'll get them in the post) xxxx

Vic yay glad ET went well, now you just need to relax, no stressing and lots of PMA        xxx

Trying, Macknash how you ladies doing with your 2WW? xxx

Kel, Magic, Lorna, Deb, Baai, Louclet you all ok? xxx

A huge sorry if I have missed anyone, am still trying to catch up! xx

Hello and welcome to the latest ladies to join this wonderful thread, new and old sending lots of love, PMA             and  xxx


----------



## deb1234

Just had a message from the clinic to say my DR scan is 10th September. 24 days after starting DR. That's 10 days later than I was expecting and means EC will fall when DH in Australia  
Anyone else had to wait that long? I am injecting buserilin rather than sniffing if that makes a difference.


----------



## Mia78

Hi Ladies, not posted for ages, this thread moves far too quickly for me but I have been catching up on your posts and just wanted to say congratulations to *Mrs.M*!

Good luck *Vic-n-Ste* for the 2ww wait, hope you will have some good news to announce very soon. How did your EC go? Mine will be next week, possibly Wednesday and I'm feeling very nervous about it. Going for a scan on Monday and they will tell me for definite then when it will be.

Hello to everyone else, sending you lots of   

Xx


----------



## Vic-n-Ste

Mia - hey hunni, thanks for the well wishes. Don't be nervous about the EC its not bad at all, the sedation drugs completely knock you out you don't feel a thing its great.
When you wake up you may have a few crampy pains but they are just like AF pains and will ease with paracetamol.
Good luck with it all hunni, let us know how you go on xxx


----------



## Mia78

Thanks Vic-n-Ste, I'm being sedated too but, even though the Dr has assured me I will have a nice sleep, I don't quite trust it compared to a GA; I want to be fully asleep not half asleep. I'm worried that I'll wake up in the middle of it!




Xx


----------



## NL2703

Having a bit of a down day, been cramping and spotting for the past few days and started bleeding this morning. Was excited that AF had finally arrived although it would have been a week early but would have been able to start the injections tomorrow how ever everything has come to a holt. I just don't get my body


----------



## dbk

Hello everyone just a little update to let you know how I got on. I am sorry to say that I feel so depressed following my et. The consultant was a two words guy and I just didn't like him. We have one blasto put back so we ll see.....for my age the stats are 60%failure which is not good. I don't know why I feel the way I do but it must be something to do with the fact how negative I felt when I walked into et room.....they gave us the photo of the blasto but yet I can't really bear to look at it....perhaps it could be my hormones who knows!

Well done mrs M amazing may you have a great pregnancy ahead of you! Xxxxx

Well done vic glad you are doing well. X

Louknet I am ok but as you can see depressed now it's waiting time..... 

Oh yes we put back one and two are still there and they are waiting to see if they advance if they do they ll freeze them if not .......well then we have to do it all over again. 

Love to all sorry to those I missed xxxx


----------



## S4r4h2k

Hey dbk, don't be so depressed hun, consultants and their bedside manners leave a lot to be desire, as for statistics... lies lies and damn statistics!! No point worrying, stressing and getting yourself in a state over it, it aint over till the fat lady sings and I can't hear her!! So just for you here is some of my specially brewed PMA       we'll have none of that negative stuff here, you can sound off or rant as much as you like but that's it, then you have to be working on firmly fitting your PMA headband!! Not sure if it's your bag but I have found the natal hypnotherapy cd (IVF companion) a real blessing http://www.natalhypnotherapy.co.uk/6.html if I feel a little low I stick it on and in half an hour I am back to my normal annoying positive self. xxxxx

/links


----------



## josie37

Hi all,

dbk - sorry to hear you're not feeling too positive today but if they put one blasto back that sounds like a great result to me. 60% negative = 40% positive don't forget  

NL2703 - hang in there ..sure your AF will appear soon. You don't have any control over it remember so try to relax and let things take their course (easy to say I know!)

Vic n Ste - congrats on your ET and wishing you best of luck!

Mrs M - so excited to see you had a BFP! made me realise it is a possibility for any (hopefully all!!) of us

AFM did injection on my own today as DH away..was fine. Am realising that i was perhaps worrying about the injections but the hard bit is post-EC getting calls re embies, ET and 2WW...am starting to get it now!!

Take care all and hope you have your feet up
xx


----------



## keldan89

Hi ladies,  

My phone     has just deleted my reply again!!!!  

Mrs m Huge  ! You've set the bar very high! Lol!   everything carries on well for you

Dbk like  Josie said 60% negative =40% positive. You have a precious embie inside you  im only allowed 1 as well as on nhs

V-n-s   your embies settle in & you'll be giving us good news soon too.

S4r4h2k hope you had a nice break.   I like knitting too! Makes my fingers a bit sore tho!

NL2703   here's an AF policeman for you. Hopefully your body will stop messing you around soon 

Attagirl I'm dr for 4 weeks!   Gonna call the clinic on tues to find out why it's so lung, might have something to do with low amh?

Deb1234 that's not good with DH away for ec   as said above I'm dr for 4 weeks which seems a really long time compared to everyone else   Maybe I'm on an extra long protocol!

 & welcome to all the newbies  

Macknash, Baii, magical, Cuteloveangel, trying hope your all ok  

Anyone I've forgotten I'm sorry, its si busy on here now i cant see everybody! hope your all doing ok  

Someone asked about flying in 2ww. I asked the same question on another thread & was told it's not a good idea cos if you need help from the clinic your not close & also Ive read that the air pressure affects your blood flow (hence dvt risk increases) & your womb needs as much blood as it can get, especially at implantation stage. I would check with your clinic tho cos they nay advise you otherwise. People go abroad for treatment so it can be done, not sure if I would wanna risk it tho. Best just waiting a few more weeks til everything has settled

AFM I've had a stressful week with the clinic   I called on 9th aug with cd1 & was told your in the scheduling tray you'll hear from us in a week. 5 days later got a call, just wanting our up to date bloods  . Left it 10 days & starting getting worried so called on mon. Was told im starting dr 29th & the doc has my notes & they are waiting for him to sign them which will get done that afternoon & my schedule would be sent to me & the drug co would contact me to arrange delivery. Friday still no schedule  . Called fri morning & spoke to receptionist explaining I'm due to start dr on wed but still have no schedule or drugs & we now have 1 working day due to the bh on mon! Getting a bit stressed.      nurse calls me back, sounded a bit put out!   my notes would be signed by the doc then (errr what was he doing on mon! ) & I shouldn't worry cos they will fax the stuff to the drug co & they will contact me. Finally got my schedule thru today & got a bit emotional, like it's really happening!  Am bit concerned cos im dr for 4 weeks which seems a long time! Anyway   the drug co can deliver my drugs on tues so I can start on wed. Just seems very unorganized at the clinic ATM. Hope it improves

Oh & ordered an ivf relaxation cd yesterday as well  . Better get back to making my sisters bday cake yummy! 

Kel
Xx


----------



## deb1234

Dbk - 40% success is quite high in terms of IVF. At my age it's 14%. The good news is that you already know its made it to blasto so you know it's strong and you have a couple to freeze. Stay positive   easy to say I know when you feel negative but there is really every reason to hope for the best.

Josie - well done on doing the injection yourself! They aren't too bad once you get into the swing of it.

Keldan - the waiting really is the worst bit isn't it and the clinics don't help much stress wise by leaving everything to the last minute. It's waiting for the consultation the waiting and worrying that drugs will arrive, then waiting to start then waiting for AF etc etc. each bit seems worse than the last. 4 weeks does seem a lot. I know when we discussed dates at the consultation they definitely said 7 days from the 1st day of AF, ive also got it written on the sheet they gave me. We also discussed the issue of DH needing a fairly specific timetable and it all seemed fine so why they've changed it I don't know. Am thinking the consultant may be away I will ring on Tuesday but again WAITING!  

Hope they get things moving for you soon so less waiting and worrying!


----------



## keldan89

Thanks deb1234  . The waiting is definately not fun   if they agreed a schedule with you it's not fair they change it now! Seems like we'll both be moaning on tues!   hope they can sort it out for you 

I've read up a little & it seems they can dr you for as long as they need so you fit in with their schedule, it also allows them more control over my cycle. I was just concerned cos when I spoke to them I thought they said i needed a baseline scan on cd6 but they've scheduled it for cd21! DH says they know what they're doing but I've a little confidence having to chase them up for the last week    looks like I'll be talking to myself on here after everyones got their bfp's! My ec is provisionally scheduled for 5th oct!!


----------



## deb1234

Every clinic if different. I had a scan when we went for the signing, which was cd9 then started buserilin injections cd21 then was supposed to wait for AF, then scan after 7 days. Sounds like they will do your scan on the same day they start the DR. Hopefully that is the case and they won't make you wait any longer. I would ask for a specific reason why they want 4 weeks DR. But then I am both a worrier and a control freak!


----------



## magicalbabydust

So much is going on... But first wohhooooooooo, Mrs M - I am so so so so so so delighted for you. That is the best news of the year so far, it's amazing how much you can feel for people you have not met!  I am thrilled for you. So many congratulations. You deserve it so much and I am sending you a huge hug.

Deb1234, I would explain your dates to the clinic and tell them that it is just not possible for dh to be there and that you were expecting it done earlier. I agree it does seem a long time so maybe there is something they can do...? 

DBK - Hun 40% success rate is fab (normal preg stats rate is less than that for someone in their 20s)... stats are displayed in so many ways, and really they are not worth thinking about unless choices need to be made. I was told (age 40) that stats show 80% of my eggs are rubbish - but... That means 20% are good, which is 1:5 - sounds so much better! You have a great chance Hun.

NL2703 - I know exactly that feeling that perhaps I'd get preggers in the last month. You still might Hun, could have been implantation spotting, but if not - rest assured that if you do feel happy to get started on IVF, it is a huge relief to start and I wish I had believed how easy and painless the injecting is. I have found it such a relief to be off clomid too.

V'n's - yipiii - they are on board - great news! How lovely - take it easy and thinking of you on the 2ww xx

Kelden - I had a rocky start with a disorganised clinic but 2nd appointment was so different and all the nurses were lovely. I think once you are started it all just falls into place with appointments etc.

Josie - well done Hun. I am doing the injections before I shower in the morning - Did you get told anything about before or after?

Mia - I am the opposite - am so relieved not to have a general and that I'll be just heavily sedated instead. I am told it is much nicer Hun.

2ww'ers - song coming up for you...

Afm - injections going fine and after a year of rollercoasting around ttc, i am now feeling very easy about everything and actually glad to be on this path. Scan on Monday to see follies for the first time and see if they need to up or lower the dose. Big   that this works for all of us xx


----------



## magicalbabydust

2ww'ers:

Sing to "I am sailing..."

Waiting
We are waiting
For bfp's
Let it be
We are waiting
Been forever mating
For bfp's
Let it be          Xxx


----------



## magicalbabydust

And for the rest of us...

Sing to YMCA (so sorry about tune - I don't listen to these but they rhymed the best!!)

I V F yay
Let's hear it for IVF yay
We inject every day
And we find it OK
And we'll even pray
For our dreams no longer delay...

Oh crickey - please give me some better tunes! Hope those of you who were having a bad day are smiling tonight xx


----------



## deb1234

Excellent magical  gotta love the songs!


----------



## trying2011

Congratulations mrs. M. Great news. Xxx


----------



## Mrs.M

Thanks Trying....How are u? Are u getting tempted to test yet? xxxx


----------



## trying2011

Well I was a day after you. So i tested today. 
I'd like to think you tested several days early. 
I'll test again in a few days when I'm supposed to. I feel nothing now. 


BFN. 

Devastated and can't seem to stop crying.


----------



## magicalbabydust

Trying - you have tested early, and unless you have af already, ithere is every chance that you may still have a bfp. I saw on one of these threads that someone did not get theirs until day 31. If AF has not arrived then the fat lady is not singing yet. Big hug xx


----------



## deb1234

Trying - not sure what else to say that magical hasn't already said. Really big hugs to you   and lots of hope coming your way x


----------



## Mrs.M

Awww Trying, it doesn't mean that it hasn't worked hun.   Wait a few more days. Everyone's body is different & you hear of lots of people that take a while to get a positive test. Don't give up. Big big hugs, thinking of you hun xxxxxx   xxxx


----------



## Vic-n-Ste

Morning ladies!!

Dbk - awwww hunni please don't get stressed out about anything, at the end of the day you have one embie on board and that is all it takes, think positive and wish for the best!! I'm thinking of you hun, when is your otd?xx

Trying2011 - thinking of you hunni, it aint over till af arrives and she aint here yet!!! Test again in a few days hunni, when I had my ET yesterday my nurse told me NOT to test early as you can get false negatives and positives, keep us all posted and stay strong xxx

AFM..... I'm still wishing my little embies are growing nicely inside me, I'm drinking my pineapple juice and plenty of fluids and eating healthy. Will keep you all updated.xxx


----------



## Baai

trying, there's still hope. You may have tested too early. Some women produce more HCG than others, in the case of twins, HCG is also higher. So sometimes it's detected early, sometimes it takes more time.


----------



## dbk

Trying so sorry that you are upset.as others have said you may have tested too eRly. I know it's upsetting and crap but wait a day or two more and test again. Sending you some  

Vic thanks so much for your kind words for me this is now really tough and although iknow I need to get out of this negativity I find it hard. But today is another day and hopefully I will feel better...xxx

Magicalbabydust thanks so much I know I should think like that and normally I look on the bright side but I don't know what has happened to me yesterday I think it was that horrible man consultant who made me feel the way I feel. Hope you are doing well ask when you have your scan what's your oestrogen level. I think they didn't really monitor me properly so my levels went up so much and in the end they had to coast me and give me nastymeds for overstimmulation yuk! Good luck for your scan.. Xxx

Deb1234 thanks for your message. It's hard thinking positive but I know I should however, this is such a difficult journey so it is hard to be up all the time although I try.."...xxx

Kel thanks I know it's good and we opted for one embryo as that is what they recommended so we ll see what happens.....good luck with your medication xxx

Josie37 thank you.....I will try to think positive xxx I hope you are doing we'll xxx

S4r4h2a thanks so much. I know it makes me so angry that they get paid so much because of us and they are so rude. I find the whole fertility thing nurses and doctors very much verging on rude....but the embryologists are very nice ....why.....also aren't they supposed to be caring and lovely rather then moody the way they behave you would have thought that they are the ones going through the treatment and not us!!!!!! How are you doing?xxx

Sorry if I forgot anyone....I find it so hard as I don't really want to get too attached to it in case it doesn't work....this is going to be tough 2ww....

I hope everyone else is doing we'll..........thanks for all your support I don't know what I would have done without....this is such a hard journey....I read on other posts how some are going through this so many times and it must be so difficult to go through it time and time again.".

I hope this get better for us all


Oh yes my test date is 3 sep which seems a long time from now xxx and    to you all


----------



## Cazzy2000

Mrsm - so excited for you   wonderful news

Keldan - we seem to be on the exact same path, I had a lot of bother getting my schedule, I am going through nhs too. My DR is also 4 weeks, a lot of what I read on here seems so different to how nhs is doing it, did you have to go on microgynon for 9 weeks? My DR starts on september 12th. My first schedule got 'lost in the post' but it all feels so real now to actually have it and it all be kicking off. 

Trying - any time I've come on here just reading and getting some info your positivity and humour has always been wonderful, I really hope that BFP comes your way.

To everyone else sending lots of      I hope someone replies to me sometime xx


----------



## Attagirl

Cazzy  - good luck. 10 years is a long road. I hope a BFP is coming your way!

Trying - thinking of you  . When I had my DD I only had a BFP when my AF was a day late and then you had to get a magnifying glass out to make sure! There really is still time and people's hormone levels vary. If you read the small print on the side of a test, there are so many ways of interpreting their claims to accuracy!
 
On day 2 of DR now, am relieved no side effects as yet (I have been worried as I felt SOOO depressed/ anxious on clomid). I presume there is a build up effect though with these meds as there certainly was with clomid.

Is everyone on here following/ trying to follow a low GI diet? I eat pretty healthily and am taking royal jelly, flaxseed and pre natal vitamin supplements. I am also trying to eat more plant proteins (she says going to a Brazilian steak restaurant tonight! ) Any other tips would be great.

Enjoy the Sunday night which isn't followed by the normal Monday morning!


----------



## deb1234

Cazzy - hang on in there, it will all start happening soon. The waiting really is the worst bit and seems to be what IVF is all about.

Attagirl - I've been on the buserilin for 9 days now and no side effects so I wouldn't worry too much about a build up although others may have a different experience. I haven't even felt any more grumpy than usual, which I had expected. I am trying to eat healthily and have upped my protein intake as well as taking the usual vitamins. I hadn't heard about the royal jelly. What is that recommended for?


----------



## magicalbabydust

Good luck everyone for the next week and all our next steps.

I am into the clinic at 8am tomorrow morning for first scan since stimming started.   for some big fat healthy eggs to be seen... Xx


----------



## cuteloveangel

hiya ladies, 
                haven't been on here much as I'm  trying to take my mind of it for a while. been working loads and keeping myself busy with family and it seems to be working and i feel good, not stressing or worrying. but anyway just wanted to say congrats to mrs m. can t believe we have our first BFP!!!!!! whoop wooop!!!! 

trying - you have tested early so dont panic. give it a couple days and try again. 

debs1234 - when do u start menpur? i ve got my app on the 29th for baseline scan and start menopur?

anyone know how long after u start menopur do you have ur ec? luckily my period came a couple of days ago so that a good sign as they said u should. 

thanks


----------



## deb1234

Magical - good luck for tomorrow.   for you so that you have lots of follicles growing.

Cuteloveangel - I should be starting gonal f and menopur the same time as you but for some reason they have given me a date for the scan for 10th September grrr!!   going to ring on Tuesday to see if I can bring it forward. As for how long to EC from starting stimming, i asked this yesterday and it seems to be 11-14 days ish.


----------



## S4r4h2k

Trying, I'm not surprised you can't stop crying but hun you have to get your PMA headband back on!! all this upset and stress is not good for you!! I echo what the other ladies have said, you tested too early, I don't blame you I would be exactly the same, but you have no af and the fat lady definitely aint singing!!! so here's a huge does of PMA         for you hun xxx 

Hi cuteloveangel good to see you posting, glad you feel good and are not stressing or worrying  My baseline is tomorrow and they provisionally said ec would be about the 10th of Sept xxx

Hey magicalbabydust good luck tomorrow, am sure you'll have lots of big fat healthy eggs hun         xxx 

deb I am also on buserelin, have been for just over two weeks and other than some hot flushes and a couple of emotional patches have been fine  xxx

Hi Attagirl glad you also aren't having any side effects  its the least we deserve its just a shame that some of us ladies do suffer so badly with them, I am eating a diet high in monosaturated fat, I'm vegetarian so eat lots of fruit and veg anyway but eating fruit smoothies with organic whole milk with avocados and salad with lots of an omega sprinkle (linseed, golden linseed, pumpkin seeds etc) and lots of cheese, basil and walnuts xxx 

Hi Cazzy, I don't think we have met, lovely to meet you and look forward to sharing your journey   it is so frustrating waiting on the clinics, especially there incompetence delaying things, glad that it is starting to happen for you hun xxx

Well said DBK, think we all feel for trying and know exactly how she feels being so eager to test early xxx sending you lots of PMA        together we can all rally around, help pick each other up when we are down and more than anything cheer and celebrate each other's good news when the rest of the BFP's start rolling in  xxx

Baai - 

Hey Vic-n-Ste - so pleased for your little ones on board, now just keep relaxed and stress free - sending you lots of PMA          here's to the next BFP  xxx

Mrs.M - how are you feeling today? still euphoric?  xxx

Sorry if I have missed anyone else, sending you all lots of love and              and   xxxxx


----------



## josie37

Hi again,

Love coming on here as makes me feel so much more normal. Was having a bit of a down afternoon but read your posts had a little cry and feel  better now.

Trying - thinking of you and keeping fingers and toes crossed for your re-test

Vic n Ste - Glad you are doing well. Why pineapple juice - is that supposed to be magical? PS kitten is so cute, is it still that small. my cat is gorgeous but humungous (too well fed!)

Attagirl - enjoy your steak!

Deb - sure the clinic will sort things out for you..if all else fails (which it won't) get all emotional over the phone (which you probably will do anyway) - I found my clinic moved mountains when i started crying! I think they are so used to doing this they forget what it means to each of us so they just need reminding that it means everything to you

Magical - loving your songs..really cheered me up. You asked me before about what i am eating. Was on endometriosis diet (no wheat,dairy, only organic meat/fruit/veg)  but knocked that on the head a bit recently as getting concerned that my body needs everything right now. Seen on here and in Zita West book that important to have right amount of protein so been keeping an eye on that and generally trying to avoid eating rubbish.. though am seriously considering packet of hobnobs to help me through next couple of weeks   Not been told anything special to do before/after injections...still feeling ok no bloating etc yet.
Good luck tomorrow - must be a dedicated clinic if they scan you on Bank holiday!

Kel - all sounds v stressful - sounds like you need the relax CD and a big slice of that cake! PS i was DR for 2.5 weeks ..seems like many differences between way different clinics do things. They should be able to explain the reasons behind it though

Cazzy - not sure what advise i can offer you as am still learning as a first-timer but you are in right place   What I've experienced so far DR and injections hasn't been nearly as bad as I thought it would be. Fingers crossed your long wait will be over soon 

Have a lovely evening all  
xx


----------



## Attagirl

Thanks for the diet advice Deb1234 and S4r4h2k (intrigued what that stands for btw!!)

I have attached the wiki entry re Royal Jelly http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Royal_jelly as you will see it has various proven traits, improving fertility (by way of an improvement in egg quality) is apparently unproven but many many people in Asia believe it works and although I am not someone who generally errs towards homeopathic or eastern medicine, I do think there is generally some logic in traditions that have lasted thousands of years. I have also read a number of books on infertility most of which think Royal Jelly is a good thing. Given my v low amh I am willing to do just about anything to boost egg quality! It doesn't meddle with your hormone levels so my doc said it was fine to carry on taking it now I am DR. Unlike DHEA which I was told to stop taking for now...

I will be researching the omega sprinkle idea! I think my linseed oil capsules have some other omegas thrown in but I haven't paid a huge amount of attention to what!

Trying - hope you are feeling better!

/links


----------



## KathyN

Hi ladies - had my first consultation last week!! Looks like I'll be ready for egg collection in October - how exciting!!! Just got AF so I just need to wait for a date to see the nurse to show me how to do nasal spray and injections.

Finally I'm on the road to becoming a Mummy!!!

Hope you are all ok xx


----------



## magicalbabydust

I am going to drink pints of royal jelly hourly now!  
Thanks for the tip - any particular brand? Xx


----------



## magicalbabydust

Is anyone else addicted to this site or is it just me!!!


----------



## Vic-n-Ste

Hi ladies, I will do some proper personals tomorrow as soon as I'm on my laptop.

Josie - pineapple juice is apparently good for making the embies stick in your womb, so I'm glugging away at it, haha......I'll end up looking like a pineapple soon! Yeah my kitten is cute, he is now 4 and very chubby hahaha, I like chubby cats though rather than skinny ones. He's a cheeky little kitty aswell, lol.

Magicalbabydust - ohhh yes hun I am sooooooo addicted to this site, lol x

AFM..... I'm still taking it easy, its great, iv told my fiance to get me bell so I can ring it when I need him, hahahahahahaha!!!! I'm getting a few twinges which is apparently normal whilst taking the pessaries, but it doesn't stop me obsessing over it!!
Will speak to you all tomorrow Xxxx


----------



## deb1234

Royal jelly and pineapple juice are now high on my shopping list!

Josie - am fairly sure I can do emotional these days and I'm not afraid to use it!   can't blame it on the drugs, I've been emotional through the whole infertility thing. 

Magical- am very addicted to this site but only ever check it on my phone so struggle with personals. Seem to check it far too often.


----------



## Attagirl

The Royal Jelly is capsules - the brand I got (on Amazon) was Hellenia Essential nutrients but there wasn't a particular reason for choosing this brand over any other...

P.S incase anyone sees this without reading the wiki link I posted earlier today beware and DO NOT TAKE THIS if you are allergic to bees. (I presume they mean stings but who knows!)


----------



## magicalbabydust

Deb1234 - how did you get on?

My scan this morning showed a few growing follies which is good, day 5 of stimming and the front runners are sized 14,12,10,10,9,8 and then a few smaller ones. They've upped my dose to 225 of Menopur and I've started on the anti-ovulation injections this morning too. EC either Friday or more likely Monday. I am hoping it is Monday as they have a little longer to grow inside me, but I guess they know what they are doing.

Quick question - does anyone know what happens if an egg reaches beyond 20mm and not ovulated - does it just stop growing/ start to spoil or continue growing?! Has anyone asked that?

  to all and have a happy Monday xx


----------



## magicalbabydust

that they are good quality


----------



## Sarah36

Hey everyone

I am back and been keeping up with everyones progress, firstly huge contests to Mrs M.   fantastic news.
Trying - really hope it was just a case of testing too easily Hun  

I have been for my 2nd scan and the increased dosage has worked! I have 8 follicles - four are a good size 23,20,21 and 18 and four need to grow a bit 14, 12,12, 11. So EC is Wednesday with trigger late tonight    will be    they are all good and fertilise, my lining is a bit thin in areas so they have put me on progynova to hopefully thicken it up   xx

Magical - my clinic didn't seem concerned at all a few were over 20, they just said I am ready for trigger.

Loads of love to everyone xxxx


----------



## Daffodilly

hi all,

trying - how are you today?

sarah - that's great news

just a quick one from me as just back from EC. I was so worried as I'd only had 3 follies measurable but today they got 5 good quality eggs. soooooo pleased and relieved. keeping my fingers crossed for fertilization now.

hope everyone is ok

xx


----------



## Sarah36

Lorna_H said:


> hi all,
> 
> trying - how are you today?
> 
> sarah - that's great news
> 
> just a quick one from me as just back from EC. I was so worried as I'd only had 3 follies measurable but today they got 5 good quality eggs. soooooo pleased and relieved. keeping my fingers crossed for fertilization now.
> 
> hope everyone is ok
> 
> xx


That's fantastic news Lorna - fingers crossed fertilisation   x


----------



## Louket

Hi ladies, hope everyone's enjoying the last bank holiday of the year!

Trying - how are you feeling today? Keep positive Hun, it's not over yet   and   for u

Macknash, Baii, DBK, Vic-n-ste - how is your 2ww going? Hope your getting plenty of rest

Lorna_H - great news on your EC   for good news tomorrow

NL2703 - hope your feeling better today. It's a really tough journey and we're all going to have our down days but as long as we remember why we're doing this and the joy that comes at the end  

Sarah36, Magicalbabydust - glad your stimming is going well. Very exciting to be moving to the EC stage   to help your follies continue to grow! And yes I'm addicted to this site too. Really helps to see everyone else's journey and have the support  

Cazzy, Attagirl, Deb1234, KathyN - how are you coping with the long protocol? Does anyone know why they put some women on long and some on short? 

Keidan89 thanks for the info on flying. I tend to go abroad every couple of months and am struggling with the idea of having my wings clipped. It's not for long I guess and will hopefully be spending a large part of my maternity leave abroad  

AFM...Still waiting for AF to show herself. Am very impatient and having the drugs now is making me just want to get on with it. My DP is also on a very fixed schedule, we've tried out best to arrange is dates with the treatment but the window is still small, timing is everything!

my acupuncturist gave me a tonic to drink daily containing royal jelly and white ginseng. I also take iron and folic acid and a standard multivitamin but wondering if I should switch to a prepregnancy one instead now. 

I tend to follow a high protein, low carb diet but have had a terrible few days - too much 1st birthday cake! Am going to add pineapple juice and up my calcium intake too now. 

Apologies to everyone I've missed but sending     and   your way


----------



## Attagirl

Good luck all of you who are almost at EC - lets hope for a growth spurt...though you all sound like you have reacted pretty well anyway.

Louket - not sure why I am on the long protocol - possibly a low amh thing? Also I was on clomid this month which (although it appeared to do nothing) might mean that the docs think I need a longer DR.

Injection query if I may. Today is day 3 of DR and when I injected myself this morning I could see a pooling of the stuff under my skin. It looked really red and inflammed for a couple of hours. It has gone down but there is still a slight bump now 4 hours later. Do you reckon I am not going deep enough? Thanks.


----------



## S4r4h2k

Hi Louket the last bank holiday really? boo hiss  lol sending you an AF dance                  hope that does the trick for you hun            last thing you need is to worry about the timing on top of everything xxx

Hey Lorna, Yay for 5 good quality eggs  am not surprised you are pleased and relieved, just goes to show that sometimes we worry unnecessarily, keeping everything crossed for you and sending you lots of             xxxx

Hi Sarah, yay glad the increased dose worked  woo hoo for EC Wednesday, we are all really getting there now aren't we  xxx

Hey  deb, am thinking I also need to add them to mine lol as for emotional, my poor DH is under strict instructions not to ask me if I am alright because when he does I burst into tears   lol xxx

Hey Vic-n-Ste hope you are ok hun? is it pineapple juice from concentrate? I have read conflicting stories about it so very confused.com ... did the clinic advise drinking it? 

The bell sounds like a great idea lol, now try not to obsess hun here is some PMA       now keep those feet and your PMA firmly up    xxx

Morning magicalbabydust I am definitely addicted to it too so you are not alone lol good news about your scan, I start taking menopur tomorrow, 300 units, fingers crossed for EC for Monday for you hun         xxx

Hi KathyN yay it seems to take soo long so welcome abroad and yay good for AF doing what she is supposed to when she is supposed to  xxx

Hi Attagirl, sorry it is nothing too exciting just Sarah (which is obviously quite a popular name) with 2k for 2000 which is when I got my first email address  sorry can't help about the injecting, i have an autoinject, so just load it and press it and the injection is done, 

The omega sprinkle (holland and barrett) I don't eat fish and fish oils are supposed to be good for us apparently can't remember where I read that but thought it cant hurt plus seeds are supposed to be all good too  might have to have a look at this royal jelly? what is it? is it veggie friendly? xxx

Hi josie, not sure we have met... I hope you are well hun and look forward to getting to know you and sharing our journey  I think FF and in particular this thread and the wonderful women on here have kept us all a little saner!!  xxx

Sorry if I have missed anyone, sending you all lots and lots of PMA           and      xxx

AFM had my baseline scan today, all good, I have down regulated  so start menopur tomorrow (300) and back for my first scan on the 4th and next on the 7th then all things being as they should, EC should (fingers crossed) be on the 10th September!! xxxx


----------



## deb1234

Magical- I need to ring tomorrow but am sure it will all get sorted. I just can't see any good reason for changing from 7 to 17 without having seen me or having any updates from me.

Great news for you and sarah36 on the follies. It's a very exciting stage and you both seem like your heading for a great result. 

Lorna h - 5 quality eggs is brilliant   for you that they all do well overnight.

Louket. - I know exactly what you mean about DH fixed schedule. My DH travels abroad most if the time and trying to get your body and clinics to fit that schedule really adds to the pressure! An AF dance might help        

Attagirl - maybe the injections are too shallow or too quick?? The nurse said if I did them too quick they would bubble. Not sure if that's what you're describing. Good luck with the next one!

For everyone else waiting and DRing lots of   for you


----------



## panicstricken

Ladies can I join you all please?

Magicalbabydust directed me to this thread, who knew so many of us are in the same boat!!

I'm on day 5 of Menopur 300, scan on Wednesday and again on Friday. 

Learning so much from reading all your posts, knowing I'm not the only one going through this is heartening and keeping me sane (ish)

Looking forward to many many BFPs - Good luck to everyone!!

M xx


----------



## Vic-n-Ste

S4r4h2k - hey hun! I drink the not from concentrate pineapple juice, but I don't know which one is best to use either as iv also read conflicting things?? I hope your stimms go well hun, keep us updated.

Will message you all tomorrow, xxx


----------



## magicalbabydust

Sarah36 - Great news on your 8 follicles and four being such big ones - that is brilliant.  How exciting you are off on Wednesday.  Good luck for your trigger shot tonight.  Thanks for your reassurance about them being bigger being OK - no idea if mine will make it that big but it seemed to be a jump from Friday or Monday for EC so good to know if they did decide to happily grow bigger than 20, then that is OK.

Lorna - congratulations on your EC today - 5 good quality eggs is FANTASTIC!!!  Brilliant Brilliant Brilliant news.  When do you go for ET?

Louket - here is the AF police man       Hope she arrives soon.  Amazing how we spend days praying for her not to arrive and now it is the opposite!  White Ginseng sounds nice - might have to put that onto the shopping list too!    Good luck with your timing hun - added stress you dont need!

Attagirl - I dont know about the inflammation under the skin - I would call the clinic and double check with them.

S4r4h2k - Yay - you have started - that is great news!!  Good luck with the injection - remember to drink plenty of water.  Oh and I have heard to go for pineapple juice not from concentrate - has anyone else info on this?  (I read that it contains selienium sorry for spelling) so good for pregnancy somehow.

Deb1234 - will be thinking of you tomorrow morning and you make sure you get them on the case hun!

Panicstricken - welcome hun!  Great to have you here too.  All the ladies here are just wonderful and we are all bobbing along with loads of   and keeping each other strong.  Look forward to hearing your news on Wednesday.  Very exciting!

AFM - I have found out that upping the dose to 225 of Menapur means drinking more water or getting headaches!  Cant believe that I manage to get through nearly 3 litres per day but with such a thirst it is actually quite easy.  Just cant be far from a loo for any length of time!  

Someone asked about fertility vitamens - I recommend Foresight if you have time - they are a charity specialising in fertility vitamens and you can order them on the phone in the morning and then they will send you a pot of daily vit and minerals by 1st class post.  For anyone who wants to go down this path in depth, they also take hair analysis and then tell you what minerals or metals you are deficient/overloaded with.  They claim a very high success rate, even if it is half their statistics, it is still a great rate (esp as they get the lost causes!).

Sleep well all - off to drink more water xxx


----------



## Enabelles

Hi everyone, 

1st post eek!  Think I might be a bit behind everyone else, collected my meds on Friday and start on my supracur tomorrow.  Nervous, excited, worried all at once.

Bit about me and hubby, I'm 27, he's 29, trying for 2.5 years and this is our 1st try at IVF.  Getting a bit worried about boring my family silly with IVF talk, plus I'm not sure they really know what I'm talking about a good bit of the time so I thought I'd get registered here and talk to some peeps who are in the same boat.  

Best of luck to you all

xx


----------



## Brasso

Hello ladies, 

Gosh, it's wonderful reading on how you have all been getting along.  Congrants Mrs M, fabulous news.  Lorna and Sarah36 I have everything crossed for you guys, and everyone else just triggering, waiting etc... So exciting.

I'm reading through posts, backwards and forwards, there's just so much happening I can hardly keep up, and so much news, advise, info sharing, it's certainly keeping me very positive so huge thanks to all.

I don't get chance to post often, so here goes.

I started Menopur on Tuesday last week, and today had my baseline scan, looks like I have 9 follies growing (I've no idea if that's good or how that compares to everyone else's experience, but I'm keeping everything crossed, that they all grow much more this week), and apparently my lineing is nice and thick, doing well

I've not had many side affects apart from tiredness, and a really weirded sensation of popping, almost bubble like, anyone else had this? I mentioned it today at my appointment and they said I am probably feeling the follies growing... Or the effects of the drugs

I've become a complete waterholic, and I keep munching on almonds, brazil nuts, apples and washing them down with pineapple juice, water or milk!  Tried a smoothly I made yesterday with mixed tropical fruits, and milk, hubby had one pint glass, leaving me to drink two and a half pints... It's was nice, but I think I may have overr done the smoothies for now! Just wanted to try a different drink!  Oh well.

Anyhow, id love to hear more about what you are all up to, I've read a few posts thst some people are drinking royal jelly? Ive no idea what thats all about, i can't find the original message!

I'm still injecting standing up, it really works for me!

Off to get my brazil nut, almond, pineappple fix, catch you all later.


----------



## Artlover

Hello again and apologies for the delay in posting while I have been on my hols.    

Well we had our ET on Monday at 8:30am last week and so are now in the 2ww.  We had a 5 day blasto transfer and we also have another blasto on ice.  Was feeling good until period style cramps started on Friday and brown/pink spotting which is sporadic and light but is still there a few days on.  Last night it was brighter pink and I just feel that A/F is on its way.  It sucks and I know that you just can't tell yet but I feel I know my body and waver between a pma and its not gonna be.    Our official test date is Friday 31st, so its a waiting game unless A/F gets there first.

Congratulations Mrs M....

Off to work now to distract myself from the   so will catch up on all the news from page 66 to 90ish on my return from work.


----------



## trying2011

hello.

thanks ladies. been   sad.

slightly relieved also as i think i just needed to have a good cry as i haven't all the way through.

feeling crappy overall.

the worst bit of the 2ww is the first week. by the 2nd week you have messed around so much thinking abut twinges, pains, cramps, symptoms and signs and maybe even testing - when it comes to week 2 you realise you'll just wait and see as by this stage you may already have given in to a test anyway.

i don't get regular periods so its not a succinct wait for me - it could be longer.

however i spoke to a friend who said she got a BFN when she tested and 3 days after her period as due she got positive and has a beautiful baby.

everyone is on different protocols, meds, bodies and responses and types of embryos. I'm also on the 2ww board. good luck ladies. ill keep checking in. xx 


          for you all.


----------



## Daffodilly

i hope your ok hunni. you sound so sad. sending you massive hugs xxxxx


----------



## Vic-n-Ste

trying2011 -  i send you some bihg hugs x


----------



## magicalbabydust

Trying - so much hope still. Thinking of you very much in this hard hard time. Xxx


----------



## magicalbabydust

Deb1234 - what news? Really hoping you got it sorted xx


----------



## S4r4h2k

Trying, I can see your PMA trying to make an appearance!! As you've rightly just said, you did test early so plenty of time for your BFP          xxxx

Hi Panicstricken, good luck for your scan tomorrow hun xxx

Cheers magicbaby, although I am a little apprehensive about it after reading how you feel taking 225 they are starting me on 300 so looks like I will be spending a lot of time in the loo lol xxx

Hi Enabelles and welcome to FF this is a brilliant site with lots of wonderful women who are going through or have gone through exactly what you are so will know exactly how you feel  I don't know where I would be without it them all xxx

Hi Artlover, hey hun sorry to hear you're feeling a little anxious, can only begin to imagine how I will be feeling on the 2ww, but you must try to stay positive (i know it is easier said than done but we all need to keep up our PMA) not long now till you get your BFP           xxx

For all you other lovely ladies, hope you are all well, sending lots and lots of love, PMA                 xxxxx


----------



## deb1234

Welcome panic stricken (love that name!) and enabelles. You've found a good site and thread. Everyone's great.

Magical - its taken all day but finally got a reply from the clinic. They are doing a scan this Saturday which is the original date. He was quite grumpy about it. Not a lot I can do about that, life does go on around the IVF. He kept saying what if I'm not ready. What will I do about a do if they need to delay. So my next worry to keep me going is 'please let me have down regulated!'. Strange that rather than alter it by a few days they have altered it by the original 10. Makes me think I was right about him being on holiday. Probably just being cynical though as I've spent the whole day staring at the phone waiting for it to ring. Not sure what I'll panic about when this is over! Thanks for your support x


----------



## keldan89

Hi ladies, just a quick 1 tonight

I am finally starting dr tomorrow   but my meds are being delivered between 8-12 to DH at work so I won't get them til 6 tomorrow night. I'm taking synarel basal spray 800mcg do I have to take it at a certain time or can it be when I get it or the evening? Tried to call the clinic & they are closed now   I'm guessing as long as I take it at the same time everyday it doesn't matter what time it is?  

Ta x


----------



## dbk

Hi everyone - just checking in...not sure what is happening but i will test next monday so not that long to go. The good news is that they have been able to freeze one of the embies as it was top quality. There is no guarantee that it will thaw well and that i will be able to use it, but for now it gives me some comfort. This waitting is so hard so i try not to think too much about it. I feel down and tired...

Trying - sorry you feel like that sending you lots of   and really hope you feel better soon.xxx

sorry everyone else for not doing personals - i feel so tired after working all day and not being able to sleep...i think that cyclogest is giving me weird dreams hence the tiredness! 

sending you all lots of   and


----------



## keldan89

Doh! Just found my instructions! 4x a day spraying up my nose! Uuurrrggghhhh!   oh well needs must!

Will do personals later. Hope everyones doing ok xx


----------



## josie37

Hi!

So busy on here...

Trying - been thinking of you lots..hang in there x

Sarah36 - great news on follicles and good luck with EC

Panicstricken and Enabelles - welcome!

Brasso - Hi! 2.5 pints of smoothie - think i would explode!

Louket  -fingers crossed for AF

Magical - well done on scan and good luck for tomorrow's one.. i have to wait til friday . hard to be patient! 

S4r4h2h - glad your scan was ok and you've started the injection road. PS am on 300 (Gonal F so not sure if that's the same) and haven't really had any side effects, v thirsty and drinking loads though. think side effects are more from the nasal spray for me - kind of night sweats (nice!) and funny dreams since started those

deb1234 - hope you sorted the clinic out. not sure if i missed your reply but fingers crossed the timings will work for you now

lornaH - well done for 5 eggs!!! ..must be hard waiting to find out what's happened

Attagirl - haven't had that with injections but call clinic if you are worried. like someone said it maybe just needs to be done little bit slower

Artlover - must be hard not knowing - hang in there with the PMA!!

keldan - re sniffs should be fine to start in eve as long as you do the same times each day

dbk - try to rest and chill - i've been having funny dreams too and blaming the drugs

lots of PMA to anyone else i've missed. 
lots of crossed fingers and toes
xx


----------



## S4r4h2k

Hi josie, it is busy isn't it  they both do the same thing as far as I know although I wonder if the you have the nasal spray they give you gonal f whereas if you're injecting buserelin they give you menopur?? who knows lol glad you didn't have any side effects, I had a few hot flushes and night sweats with the buserelin but soon as AF arrived they calmed considerably  xxx

Hi keldan wooo hooo for DRing tomorrow, finally hun  can't help with the synarel as I am on buserelin, which I inject at 8am and the menopur i inject at 8pm. lol just seen your latest post, I also rang the clinic to ask them something and then found it was written on my instructions doh Sarah  lol xx

Hi dbk ooooh not long now till your BFP           sorry to read you feel a bit down and tired, sending you a huge     and lots of PMA     I swear by my natal hypnotherapy cd it not only continues to boost my PMA but helps me relax and sleep http://www.natalhypnotherapy.co.uk/6.html xxx

Hey deb, glad you have finally got a response from the clinic, am sure you will have regulated hun           try not to worry about the what ifs, I know it is easier said than done    xx

Sarah xxx

/links


----------



## Enabelles

Hi girls

1st day today on suprecur spray, all I could think of was the nurse at the clinic saying 'try really really hard not to sniff for a bit after' so of course all I want to do is sniff after spraying it  .  After reading a few bits on here yesterday I was away to stock up on ginseng and walnuts today, can't do any harm to give them a go I reckon!

Is anyone's OH taking anything to try to jee their wee swimmers up a bit?  Hubs were found to be okay but he cycles loads and I just want to make sure every single base is covered.

Nearly time for another spray, I could be doing with carrying a timer around with me!

Hope ur all good xx


----------



## Attagirl

Thanks for the injection advice, I went deeper today and it seemed to go in better (lurvely!!)

Trying  - thinking of you.

Dbk - sounds like great news, an embie in the freezer is clearly a good step towards having a bun in the oven ;0)

Keldan - you aren't far behind me though (I started DR on Sat). Good luck with it!

Lorna H -  v impressed with 5! 

Deb1234 - commisserations on dealing with grumpy docs. This area of medecine seems to attract them doesn't it? I would have expected the exact opposite, but unfortunately the docs seems to add to the stress rather than alleviate it. Anyway it sounds like you are sorted now at least.

S4r4h2k - good luck with it. Forgive my complete ignorance but why does it mean that you will spend lots of time in the loo?!

Josie  - what stage are you at?

Welcome newbies. 

After how long of DR do people generally have a scan?  As usual I need to chase my doc for guidance! Also why are people looking forward to AF? I was told that I might or might not bleed during DR, is this wrong? Should I be having a period around usual time?

Hope all is well with everyone else. I'm off to the Paralympics opening ceromony tomorrow night...a very welcome distraction!


----------



## NL2703

Good Evening Ladies, hope you are all well and had a lovely bank holiday weekend. Still not sign of AF   Just don't understand my body. I started spotting a week before AF is due. Did a preg test and it was negative    

I'm so annoyed, was really looking forward to starting my injections and now it's all come to a holt. Not sure if my cycle is messing me around because of my PCOS but it'd mean that I would have to wait an entire month for my next AF cycle. Hate my body!!!


----------



## S4r4h2k

Sorry Attagirl, because of the increase in water I will be drinking  I started DR on the 10th had my baseline scan yesterday and started stimms tonight, AF arrived for me as expected, on the 17th now just need everything else to arrive/happen as expected      xxx

awww NL           bloomin witch that AF is, never showing up when you want, here is an AF dance hope it helps             and here is some PMA      to lift your mood a little hopefully xxxx

Hi Enabelles, I have my alarm set for 8am and 8pm so i don't forget to take my injections  my DH is taking the mens sanatogen conception/pregnancy supplements although not regularly xxx


----------



## Artlover

Hi Ennabelles, my DH also took Sanotogen for men and ate really well.  He didn't ditch the alcohol, but then he isn't a heavy drinker.  His swimmers were always just over the average mark and he wanted to do something to improve them.  We think it worked as all 4 eggs fertilised and grew to blasto stage.

Feeling a bit more positive today and hubby is the just wait and see type so has been lifting my mood to.  Only a little brown spotting yesterday so hoping that its not A/F after all and could be implantation bleeding instead. The cramping has gone down now. Drinking enough water, 3-4 litres plus extra in warm weather is quite tying and making me pee through the night. I keep getting the song by chumba wumba going through my head....'******* the night away'....  

Will catch up more with personals later tonight, love Fi now with


----------



## Artlover

chumba wumba - 'peeing the night away', naughty me I wrote a word that was censored.


----------



## deb1234

Loving the chumba wumba song. My challenge to all you ladies who need something to occupy your minds today is to put the rest of the words to the song.

'she drinks a water drink, she drinks a pineapple drink...


----------



## dingle123

keldan89 said:


> Doh! Just found my instructions! 4x a day spraying up my nose! Uuurrrggghhhh!  oh well needs must!
> 
> Will do personals later. Hope everyones doing ok xx


How are you finding it? I'm on day 2 of Synarel. I did start end of July but had to stop due to small cyst. So I am fully prepared for the headaches and tiredness!


----------



## S4r4h2k

Hi dingle, how are you doing? xxx

I'm with you deb, she drinks a milk drink, she drinks a smoothy drink ....

Hey Artlover what a fab song and how apt the words are, pmsl literally  glad your DH is helping with your mood, and the spotting sounds like implantation bleeding          xxxx

Hello to everyone else, will do more personals later as there will no doubt be several pages to catch up on, sending lots of love PMA              and      xxxxxx


----------



## trying2011

.....is waiting for test day....


----------



## dingle123

trying2011 said:


> .....is waiting for test day....


Eeee! How long to go?


----------



## trying2011

It is over for me. 

Good luck everyone else.


----------



## magicalbabydust

Trying - am thinking of you heaps Hun. I know you said you were building up for another round. Did they give you any feedback on what they woud do differently for you next time? Or is it just pot luck? Can you take time out before trying again? I am going into this (if dh agrees which may be harder) believing that we'll get lucky in 3 rounds of IVF.  Sending you  

Wow it's busy here, imagine the noise if we were all catching up over a late or vino..!

Pain stricken - what news on your scan?  

Brasso, Artlover, DBK, - thinking of you heaps, don't know how I will try and distract myself on the 2ww - any tips??

Deb1234 - great news on the scan date, phew - not long to go, how exciting! How are you feeling? Don't worry about the doctors or nurses being stroppy, you can make it your challenge to make him laugh! 

Sarah36 - gooooooood luck Hun - let us know how you get on with EC xx

Lorna - how are things going? Thinking of you.

Enables - just like eating a doughnut without licking - impossible not to sniff! Can you put a swimming nose clamp on?!?

Keldon - wohoo - have they arrived - have you started?

S4r4h2k - I didn't get a headache at all yesterday so perhaps it was just my body getting used to it or that all the water works.

Attagirl - have a fab time tonight - will be watching on telly. (sorry I can't help on dr as I was on short protocol)

NL2703 - still a chance you could be preggers? Or has this happened before? I am sure it is incredibly frustrating if you have to wait another 3 weeks but if you do - try and make the most of it with all the healthy eating, royal jelly, fertility vitamins etc. hope it arrives soon Hun.

Dingle - if this helps at all, I had all the horrible side effects of clomid but touch wood (still early days for me) not having any side effects from the IVF drugs.

Afm, scan this morning showed a few more growing follies and they've decided to reduce me back down to 150 Menopur. EC will be Monday. Sizes today (day 7 of stim) 16.5, 15, 15.5, 14.5 x 2 and a few smaller ones. They said the aim was to get to 18plus. I have another scan on Friday and they'll decide whether to increase my dose again over the weekend. So all good news on the scan and I just   that the follies have eggs inside them and   again that they are good quality. 

I have been getting a red rash (about the size of a thumb square) from the cetrotide injection, only lasts 3 hrs each morning but I checked it while at the clinic and they said a few girls do get it but it doesn't effect pregnancy outcome - so rest assured anyone else with it  

Who else is for EC / ET this week? Sending big good luck to you xxx


----------



## Mrs.M

Trying   I'm so so sorry honey. I hope you're ok. Sending big hugs  

Hope everyone else is doing ok xxx


----------



## Attagirl

Dingle - I have AMH envy (just saw your signature!)!!!!! As with Magicalbabydust I also suffered with the clomid but so far seem to be ok on the buserelin...maybe slightly headachy and tired but that could be due to a number of other factors!

Magicalbabydust - Thanks, will do! Your embies sound impressive! 
AFM - are you at the same stage?

Trying - I have friends who conceived naturally the month after IVF so let's hope for a natural miracle or better luck next time!

Keldon -good luck with day 1!

Sarah36 - sooo excited for you! Hope it goes well.

Another question for you. Has anyone on here switched doctors during their cycle? I am really losing patience with mine and am highly tempted. Maybe I just need to resign myself to getting cr*p service service who ever I go with and live with it, but seeing as I have yet to pay (at least their inefficiency is universal!) I imagine it shouldn't be that difficult to do...

Good luck everyone else! Hope you are all feeling lucky...(to the tune of I feel pretty)

"i feel lucky oh so lucky...
I feel lucky and briiiiiiight
oh yes so lucky.... 

and as usual I run out of inspiration. Good thing songwriting isn't the day job!


----------



## keldan89

Just done my 1st 2 snorts!   nasty stuff! Lol! Now resisting the urge to blow my nose!  

Trying - I'm so sorry Hun   thinking of you xx

Attagirl - seems like doctors in the infertility industry are all pretty cr*p at times! Hope you get things sorted

Magical -   you have some good quality eggies there, sounds like you will have a few to collect  

Dingle - no side effects yet but I only did my spray 1/2 hour ago   lol!   it doesn't affect me while at work!"

Oops back to work!


----------



## magicalbabydust

Attagirl...

I should be so lucky, lucky lucky lucky
I should be so mucky
In drugs

Its a crazy situation
But hopes for elation
As we aim for BFPs
Oh baby
I'm lovin IVF
But this song'll make ya deaf
Big embies what we plead
BFPs is what we need...

I should be so lucky...


----------



## Daffodilly

trying - i'm so sorry hun. take care of yourself now xxx

well done keldan - on your way now!

attagirl - my dr left my clinic part way through so got a brand new dr.how's your clinic overall?

it's hard to keeo track of where everyone is up to, but   to all

afm - i've got 2 embryos at grade 1 now so transfer is tomorrow. so so happy to have got to this stage!!!!

xxxxx


----------



## dbk

Trying so sos sorry I really hope you are able to continue on this journey. It will be a bit crap for the next couple of days but then hope that you can start your new plan and move on towards that baby! It will come it just must be frustrating that you have to go through all this to get it. Sending you lots and lots hugs and positive energy and hope that things get better and brighter for you honey! Xxx


----------



## Vic-n-Ste

Hi ladies....hope you are all well!!!!!!

Lorna - good luck for ET tomorrow hun, are you having both embies back?

Trying2011 - I'm so so sorry hun,I hope you can keep strong and continue on your journey. Xxx

Dbk - how you doing hun?

AFM..... Well I'm finding this 2ww daunting and extremly hard, every little twinge I'm wondering what it means etc...its hard to stay positive but I'm defo trying. Love and hugs to you all xxxx


----------



## sophie150

Hi everyone! Posted a bit at the start of treatment, but couldn't keep up with you all! Have been reading bits and bobs though along the way - wishing everyone lots of luck! 

Had first scan before EC (planned for tuesday) today - they saw 12 good sized follicles which I'm pleased with given very low amh - feels like the first hurdle is overcome.

The menopur is making me very thirsty though - I'm on a high dose (450) so constantly up and down to the toilet! I also have a real feeling of pressure at the bottom of my tummy, which doesn't seem to be just down to a full bladder as I have it even when I have just been- is that what achey ovaries feels like? It's a very strange sensation?


----------



## Attagirl

Wow Sophie that sounds impressive! What is your amh if you dont mind me asking? Also what is your protocol? I also have a low amh so am a little worried I wont produce enough...still a way off though. Only on day 5 of DR! Thanks hope your cycle all goes well.


----------



## magicalbabydust

Hi Sophie, I am not sure if this is the same as the heaviness that you are feeling, but I feel like I need the loo even when I've just been. Never had systitis before but I imagine it feels similair. Anyone else?


----------



## sophie150

Attagirl - it's 1.44 (on the scale of 1-50) so in the 'very low' category and I have an FSH of 16. I'm on the long protocol (although when we started, we were going to be on the short - they found more follicles than they thought on the pre treatment scan - 8 in total - so switched me to long). 
I seem to be exceeding their expectations so far so keeping up the positive attitude - when I got the amh result in Feb I thought it was a disaster, but at the end of the day it's only a number and every treatment cycle is different so just taking each step as it comes. Good luck with your treatment! 

magical babydust - glad it's not just me! I can feel pressure all the time whether moving around or standing up. Although perhaps not surprising with 12, 1.5cm lumps inside of me!


----------



## LiLew

Hello ladies.  I've not checked in for a while, and now I'm way behind and trying to catch up on everyone's news!  

Trying - so sorry for your BFN hun.  You've been so positive all the way through and really helped everyone on here, it's just so unfair.  I wish there was something I could say to make you feel better, but I know there's not.  You just need to try and keep your chin up - I know it probably doesn't feel like it now, but it will get easier with time.  Are you going to have another attempt at IVF?  Lots and lots of   being sent your way xxx

AFM - I'm picking up my buserilin tomorrow morning and the nurse is going to show me how to do the injections, which I'll start on Sunday.  Very excited about it all, but really trying not to feel too positive.  I don't want to get my hopes up so much that I've got a longer way to fall if it doesn't work.  What a mixed bag of emotions!

Hope everyone else is doing okay at whatever stage you're at xxx


----------



## keldan89

Ok more personals!  

Enabelles - hello & welcome! I did my 1st sniff today & all I've wanted tondo since is sniff or blow my nose!   I did have DH on loads of tablets but they didn't do anything so have stopped wasting my money  but they do work for some, depends what the issue is I suppose. He does eat blueberries ever morning tho, they are supposed to help  

Attagirl - I'm having a scan after 4 weeks of dr but I think it can be after a couple of weeks, depend what protocol your on (I'm long) & I was told I'm dr for so long to fit in with the clinics schedule   I think done are looking forward to AF cos it means they can start stunning, again it depends what protocol your on I think. How long are you dr for? Enjoy the opening ceremony! We tried to get tickets for any events but only the expensive ones left now!  

NL2703 - s4r4h2k has magic AF dances! They haven't failed yet!   here's an AF policeman for you too  

S4r4h2k - yay stimms!   

Artlover -   it's implantation bleeding. Brown blood is usually old blood so a good sign. 

Dingle - good to have someone on the same medication & timing as me   havent had any side effects yet but guessing they will take a few days   How long are you dr for?

Hope everyone else is doing ok. Anyone I've forgotten I apologise. This thread moves so fast think I need to write everything down before I reply!   

 &   to all

Kel xx


----------



## dbk

hi vic - i wish i could say that i am fine but I am not...i am so tired weak no energy for anything most of the day felt faint really hate the way i feel. I wish i could test now i just want to know - whats the earliest one can test? How are you coping how you feeling?

girls does anyone feel like me on 2ww?


----------



## magicalbabydust

DBK - sorry to hear you are not feeling very well - do you think it is the drugs or do you think it is the emotional side? Could you try buzzing your clinic and asking them what to do about feeling faint?  (water/salt etc). I know I will go spare on the 2ww, must def be the hardest part. Thinking of you Hun xx


----------



## josie37

Evening..

Trying - thinking of you. not sure who said it but i agree that it could take a couple more cycles to get lucky and it will all be worth it in the end..guess it just doesn't feel like that now. hang in there xx 

Magical - well done on your follicles!

Vic N Ste - your 2WW seems to be taking ages..sure it's even longer for you ..well done on the PMA

Sophie - my EC should be start of next week too..looks like you had a good response - do they do a further scan?

Lilew - know what you mean about long way to fall if you think to positive but as someone told me things don't work then it's gonna be hard regardless ......so you might as well think positive  

Keldan -glad you've got hang of sniffs

S4r4h2k - i thought of that 'she drinks a smoothie drink' line but you beat me to it!

MrsM - how are you feeling? exhausted?

Attagirl- sorry to hear about crap doctor. im not sure about my clinic (NHS), all seems a bit wishy washy and 'one size fits all approach' but am giving it a go then will see...

dbk - hang in there ..i do feel tired on the drugs. try to rest lots - can you take time off work?

AFM - am starting to get stressed in lead up to scan on Friday. Seems a very long time to wait (8 days) from when I started injections and i have no idea what is going on inside me or if I am responding properly.. It's my birthday tomorrow so am going to try to chill out after work and go for an (alcohol free) dinner with DH (though think am driving him mental at moment). Can't wait to find out on Friday what is going on! Hopefully EC early next week..

xx


----------



## Enabelles

Keldan I think we might be kinda in the same place, I started my spray two days ago and start Gonal-F in two weeks for two weeks, hopefully god willing will have EC at end of September.  No effects of the spray as yet, as you say its prob far too early.

It seems like a few people have had bad experiences at their clinic, having seen how much everyone on here knows I think maybe mine has been a bit vague on the details.  I know my follicle hormone is slightly lower than normal, but I've no idea of the level.  Maybe knowing a bit less is better for me, or I'd worry myself into a tizzy  

I've reduced my visits to the gym down to a few yoga classes this week, what is everyone else doing?  If you'd asked me five years ago if I would ever enjoy the gym I would have laughed at you, but I really do enjoy the exercise and I always feel great afterwards   so I am worried I'll miss it. The nurse at the clinic said to continue if I felt up to it, but if it was her she'd just stick to walking and light exercise.  

XX


----------



## dbk

magicalbabydust - I have managed to get appointment to see my acupuncturist he is great so he may help. It is just such a bad feeling - errr i think i felt better when i was sniffing injecting and doing all those drugs at the same time. 

josie37 - i may be able to take time off work but the vey being at work also makes my time go faster and gives me something to concentrate on so that i dont think about this. I did think twice today about leaving work but then decided to stay...

everybody so sorry for lack of personals - no energy...i am off to bed soon, need my rest...sending you all lots of


----------



## Louket

Evening all

Trying - really sorry Hun.  This journey is a difficult one but yours isn't over. If at first we don't succeed we try, try and try again. Massive   

Sorry for lack of personals tonight but really having a bad day.

Despite being as regular as clockwork AF has chosen this month not to show herself on time. So worried I even took a PT this morning just in case   so really don't know what's going on. DP is doing his best to deal with all the tears and anxiety but know he's worried about the timing which isn't helping at all. 

 for AF before Sunday otherwise we are going to have to delay until next cycle. Heartbroken at the idea of it. 

Nothing to do But keep everything crossed and hope for the best. 

Hope everyone's doing ok


----------



## magicalbabydust

Louket - for you, AF policeman now here with everything doing an AF dance...        

               

Xx


----------



## josie37

Dbk -maybe you feel exhausted/faint as you are about to get BFP


----------



## S4r4h2k

Trying honey    I am so very sorry hun, you have been an inspiration to us and I just wish there was something we could say or do xxx

NL2703 and Louket here is an AF dance for you both                 hope that gets the witch going            xxx

Lorna good luck for your ET tomorrow hun, will be thinking about you and looking forward to hearing from you sending you lots of love and PMA    xx

Hi Lilew hope you are ok? xxx

Hi Keldan, how was your first day of sniffing? any side effects yet? xxx

Awww dbk      sending you lots of PMA hope you get a good nights sleep and feel better tomorrow     xxx

Hi Josie - great minds    for tomorrow honey xxxx

Enabelles I walk the dog for about 45 minutes a day and do an hour on the cross trainer xxx

Lots of love, PMA       and      to everyone xxxx


----------



## Attagirl

Louket try some reflexology works a dream for me getting AF to visit!

More tomorrow!


----------



## magicalbabydust

Josie HAPPY BIRTHDAY Hun         

What a great 24 hours - your birthday and then seeing all your eggs tomorrow, yipiiii!!

Have a good day everyone, back later xx


----------



## Macknash76

Hi ladies xxxx

Sorry I haven't been on for a while have been too tired and too emotional and too intent on anaylising every twinge, cramp etc. so may of us now difficult to do personals!!

Vic - How you getting on with 2WW? It is, I think the hardest thing through this whole process. 

S4r4h, Kel, Dingle, MagicalBabyDust, Sarah36 - good to hear things are moving on for you all. Stay strong through this bit as you will need all your strength for the 2WW xxx

Lorna - Good luck for ET it is truely magical, enjoy!

DBK - I have felt way more tired on the 2WW than at any other time through this but think the progesterone doesn't help with that. Good luck honey xxxx

Welcome to all the newer ladies, I know you aren't so new now, sorry I haven't welcomed you before!

To all the ladies waiting on AF, it will show itself and then the real rollercoaster will begin!

AFM..........well OTD is tomorrow. But I have been naughty and tested yesterday. Was getting so fed up not being able to do my horses on my own that wanted to know either way if it had worked so I could either get on or know I had to keep being careful! I am pleased to say at this stage it was a   can you believe it! Against all the odds it seems to have worked. I am of course not taking it as read until i test tomorrow and call the clinic. Anything can change as well we all know. I will let you all know tomorrow what the result is. 

My heart bleeds for Trying and I have been PM'ing with her all through out 2WW and she has been a tower of strength for me and so so deserved for this to be her time xx love ya Trying and thank you for being my Rock xxxxxx

Good Luck everyone, love and hugs xxxxx


----------



## Vic-n-Ste

Macknash76 - hey!!! Wow that's brill news hun, I sure do hope its the same for you tomorrow! Iv been following you on the other 2ww thread and have replied to you on that aswell. I'm going a bit stir crazy to be honest hun, I keep getting twinges/cramps on the lower part on my left side of my tummy......then yesterday I had hardly any cramps until the evening, and today they are the strongest iv had yet.
What were your cramps like,did you have any? I'd love to know as we both had day 2 transfers with 2 embies. Xxx


----------



## LiLew

Morning Ladies 

How exciting *Machnash*!  for your BFP tomorrow too! 

Happy birthday *Josie* - hope you have a lovely chilled out day. Not long until your scan!

*Louket* - I hope that AF arrives soon for you hun. It's crazy that we've all spent so long wishing that it wouldn't come and then all of a sudden you need it to come! And when you get told by people who haven't been through it "to relax and things will just happen as they should", you want to rip their  heads off 

*Enabelles * - I've stopped my daily workout routine and am just getting mild exercise by walking the dog. Some people continue their usual routines all the way through, but I feel more comfortable not pushing my body too hard through this. It's a good excuse to take it a bit easy as well 

*dbk * - sorry to hear you're feeling so rubbish hun. What's your OTD?

AFM - I've been to the hospital this morning to pick up my Buserelin and the nurse showed me how to inject. It amazes me how everyone is different - I was talking to a friend of a friend on Monday who'd had IVF treatment at the same hospital as me, and she had little pen things to inject with and said that she was doing them at the cinema and in resturaunts and all sorts. But I've got proper needles that you have to get bubbles out of like they use on hospital dramas, which you wouldn't be able to do in the middle of a film at the cinema! It now finally feels real, and I'm so excited. I'm not nervous about doing the injections (at the moment anyway - let's see how I feel on Sunday when I have to do the first one!). Apparently AF should arrive a few days after I start the Buserelin, and I should be able to start stimming on the 12th.

Sending lots of  to everyone xxxx


----------



## S4r4h2k

Macknash woooooo hoooooo   I am sooooooo very pleased for you hun!!! Is it a blood test tomorrow? When will you have your first scan? We are all gutted for Trying as we know exactly how we would feel if we were her, and I also know I will be a nightmare on the 2ww not looking forward to that, would like as one of the ladies suggested to just be asleep for it xxxx

Hey Vic, hang on in there hun have everything crossed for you, no idea about the cramps but hopefully implantation twinges                xxxx

Morning magical xxx

Hi Attagirl xxx

Hi Lilew, I have an autoinject, we still have to load it up with the buserelin/menopur and get the bubbles out so would not be able to do it in a cinema lol.  Try not to worry about the injections, once you get the first one out the way you'll be fine  xxx

Hope everyone else is ok? Sending lots of PMA            and        xxxx


----------



## Daffodilly

Maknash - amazing news - so so pleased for you. xxx

nl and louket - you've had the magic dance from s4r4h so AF should be on it's way now! just to help things along though                   

josie - happy brthday. hope you had a great day

lilew - as s4r4h said, the first injection is the worst. tbh the thought is worse than the doing.

afm - had transfer this morning. now got 2 little embies snug. i got a photo of them as well! yay!!!


----------



## LiLew

Hi *Lorna * - great news about your two embies on board! Now you take it easy, and they'll settle in just nicely. How awesome that you got a photo as well! That's brilliant!

xxx


----------



## Sarah36

Hey everyone,

Macknash - that is fantastic news congratulations.

I had my collection yesterday, they collected 8 which were apparently all mature good eggs but only 2 have fertilised. Another 2 did fertilise but were not normal so abandoned as instead of 2 nucleur one had 3 and one had 1. Hubby's sperm was also really good.
The embryologist said today I would have 3 day transfer as it's my first go and I have 2 embryos but when I questioned my lining she called back and said the consultant said 5 day blastocyst transfer if we get to that stage and if my lining wasn't thick enough they would freeze. I am trying to be positive but feel I must be lacking in the hormone that thickens the lining, the embryologist also said this may be why they didn't all fertilise. I am taking progynova to try and thicken and on clomid it did get to around 9mm. Anyway on a positive side I know we can create embryos now and if it's not meant to be this time they are so much better informed for the next go.
So pray     for my embryos.

Good luck to everyone what ever stage you are at.
Lorna - great you have 2 back on board xx
Sarah - I am trying to grasp your PMA and prayers, hope you are ok Hun xx
Happy birthday Josie xx
Hi Lilew, Enabelles, Attagirl, Sophie and louket, hope you are all well.
Hi dbk - how are you feeling? Xx
Hey Vic n Ste - keeping everything crossed for you.
Hey magicalbabydust -loads of luck with your EC

What I really feel like doing is going for a big run but as I am a little sore I don't think that's the best idea!!
Also, EC was fine, I don't remember any of it.

Lots of love to everyone xxxxxx


----------



## Attagirl

Lorna, hope you are incubating nicely ;0)

Macknash wicked news!!!!! So happy for you. Also makes me think that being on here is going to be lucky..."I feel lucky oh so lucky!!!" It really has given me such hope that ivf works for someone with a low amh!

Josie - happy birthday. Let's hope the next year brings everything you dream of!

Louket - hope you are ok. Really recommend reflexology or acupuncture and I am really not a hipy type but these things do tend to work. At worst they will alleviate your stress which might be getting in the way of AF.

Lilew - hope it all goes well. I wasn't shown how to inject (great doc!!) but figured it out...all a means to an end!

DBK - hope you are feeling a bit more perky!

Sophie150 - thanks. I too have a low amh and am on a long protocol - I am going to pester my doc for more info as to why this makes sense. It just helps to understand.

Hope all is well with you all!


----------



## S4r4h2k

Attagirl I also have a low amh and am on a long protocol but I think only because that's the way the clinic does it but I would pester your doc until you have some answers, because you need to understand xxx 

Hi Sarah, yay  don't beat yourself up hun, just stay positive and focus on getting your body ready for your embies to come back on board, things can change daily so best just to try to relax and maintain your PMA    as you said you can create embryos  PMA if I don't keep it up I will go scatty, my IVF companion CD has been a lifesaver whenever it wavers   xx

Hey Lorna_H woo hoo, welcome to your little embies, hold on tight now        how are you feeling? xxx

xxxx


----------



## Mrs.M

Macknash - FANTASTIC news! Congratulations!!! xxxx


----------



## Macknash76

Thanks Everyone heres hoping test wasn't faulty   

Mrs M xx How are you feeling? Out of interest what happens when you call the clinic? 

xxx


----------



## trying2011

lets not forget the extra news that macknash could be twins!!!          


I knew first !! i knew first!!


----------



## trying2011

I don't really want to be around for everyone else's down regging and stimming - i think I've contributed enough musical genius and posts already during my cycle and you guys can get on with it - no point my being around.

in the spirit of truthfulness...


i really hope you all get BFPs. because the devastation you feel when you don't...well it destroys you for a little while. 

you can't seem to stop yourself crying. in fact you can be crying so much so fast the tears just keep falling. On top of that i had to tell my husband which just broke me.

its just something you have to deal with and get through. £10k and no baby. emotionally and mentally it is even more costly than you can imagine.

everything was perfect for me - excellent blast, good age, good lining, good everything. maybe I'm just unlucky. maybe I'm not supposed to have kids and every time this fails it will just carry on going until it wears me down and i give up.


good luck to you all - stay calm, stay happy. the worst part is the first week of the 2ww. you'll miss the injections.


----------



## Baai

Macknash, my cycling buddy! Congratulations, I'm very pleased for you.

For me, it's a BFN and I'm devastated.


----------



## Macknash76

I am so so sorry Baai. Did you have blood test today at the clinic?

Even though I am of course delighted I am also sad for you and Trying. You both deserve it so much xxxxxxx


----------



## Baai

yes, I had a blood test today but it was pointless anyway since AF arrived today as well.


----------



## Mrs.M

Baii i'm so so sorry hun   I hope you're ok. Sending big hugs your way.

Trying, your post made me shed a tear. I'll be keeping my fingers crossed that it's 2nd time lucky - how many embryos did you freeze?

Macknash - my clinic don't do bloods. Just send you home with a HPT. So when I phoned them to tell them my good news, they congratulated me & booked me for a scan in 3 weeks - which will make me almost 8 weeks   How does your Clinic do things? How are u feeling? xx


----------



## Louket

Evening ladies

Trying and Baai - my heart goes out to you both. Trying, your message made me   I remember how heartbroken I was after my m/c and how difficult it was to ever see myself as a mum. I know at the moment there really isn't anything anyone can say or do to make you feel any better but you are strong and deep down you know that this will happen for you. Once you've grieved you'll realise that your journey is far from over and find the strength to try again. Your support to us all has been wonderful and i hope that if there is anything we can do to support you through what your feeling you'll let us know. Sending you both massive  

Macknash, congratulations Hun, really wonderful news for you.   with the clinic and OTD tomorrow

Mrs M, how are you doing? 

DBK, Lorna, Vic, how are you guys? Hope your getting rest and not stressing too much. Easier said than done during this period.   for positive outcomes for you

 Haapy Birthday Josie. Have a wonderful evening and don't focus on this process for one night!

Magical, S4r4h - thanks for the AF dances. how are you both?

Sarah36 - glad the EC went well   for good news for tomorrow

Attagirl - I've booked a session of accupuncture for tomorrow as per your advice. Not sure it is going to help and have resigned myself to a month wait to get started now but have till Sunday so it's not quite over yet

To all I've missed apologies but sending   your way. Hope everyone's managing to stay positive


----------



## dbk

Macknash - a bit congratulations and good luck with everything hope things go well for you from here.

Baai - oh so sorry that this didnt work out. Sending you lots of positive energy and praying that you recover soon. Perhaps try to concentrate on the next steps that you can do. I know how devastating it must be...xxx

Louknet - how are you hoept hings are good with you. accupuncture is really good (from my experience) and it will really help you. sending you xxx

attagirl - sending you too good positive energy and hope you are doing well. I am better today...but just had accupuncture so i am very happy  x

Sarah36 - look on the positive side 2 is good and my friend got her baby from only 2 so you should try to stay positive and think that things will work out. sending you  ...x

lilew - thanks i am feeling a bit better which is good. x

Well my date is next monday 3 sep so we ll see although i do not feel very positive about it...i am way to scared to think positive about it as i know i ll feel terrible if the result is not good...

On the positive side i feel slightly better today not so dizzy and not so weak....still quite tired but not tired sleepy. 

Hope everyone is doing well, growing well and producing well...seinding you lots of xxx


----------



## Artlover

Trying- I was so sorry to hear your news and echo the thoughtful words of Louket.  It was devastating when we had a m/c at 11wks and we greived for a long time and still think about it now.  Wishing you both lots of   and more hugs for both of you .

Baai - I had been following you also while on the 2ww and am really sorry that you haven't had the results you hoped for either.

Macknash - I am there with you tomorrow as its also our OTD.  I really hope that you get the same result. 

Josie - lots of Happy Birthday Wishes being sent your way  

MrsM - The clinic I am with in Woking have the same protocol.  The test is in a white envelope with the test date written on the front....it has been so tempting, so I didn't have to look at it I left it in the boot of the car where I couldn't see it.  Did you hide yours?  I found this helped with the  

S4r4h/ Attagirl - I share the low AMH issue, but everything else was good so they put me on a short protocol at the clinic with a high dose of menopur which was upped half way through. 

Sarah36 - Sending you good luck wishes to,   heres hoping that your embies can get back on board soon.

dbk - Glad to hear the acupncture went well and you are zenned out.

AFM - I think I will be staying up drinking lots of water tonight, although I am already shattered after a day at work.  But I want to test as early as possible tomorrow..... I am thinking 12:01 is fine right....?   Staying positive and thining its a 1 in 3 chance as long as A/F doesn't come.  Still 'll be giving the test to DH to read to ensure I get a good hug whatever the result.

To those who are just beginning the excitement and apprehension of the 2ww the only advice I can give is try to relax as much as possible.  Just like all the other ladies have mentioned in their posts.    Yes it is hard almost acting as if you are while praying that you are pg and you will be looking at all the signs your body is giving you and thinking am I, oh no is A/F coming?, do my boobs feel sore? Mmm thats strange my sense of smell is heightened....and wondering what it all means.  Having a holiday and then going back to work for a few days has helped me pass the time.  Reading through the posts has also been really helpful and it is a true privilage of the modern world to be able to share our life journeys on here.

Sending lots of     &     and sticky


----------



## magicalbabydust

MacNach - I've also been following the 2ww thread and left you a message there.  Brilliant brilliant brilliant news - and you are right - against all odds    but you have inspired many people in those odds.   to you, your horses and your greyhound too (think it was you - seems so long ago we had that chat!  Mine's just been in the vet for an anasthetic (in sympathy maybe!) but big relief he is fine now.

Trying and Baai - dont give up especially in the next 10 days - two great friends of mine who had failed IVF then had natural pregnancies within days of their BFN.  Thinking of you both   

Lorna H - ooooh how fantastic that you have got to that stage of having the embies on board... well done to you.  Hope you manage to get through the 2ww peacefully.

Artlover - Good luck for tomorrows testing - great AF has not arrived yet.   that you get your BFP xx

Panickstricken - Good luck for tomorrow's EC - will be thinking of you heaps and look forward to hearing how you get on. 

Josie - Hope you have had a lovely birthday and good luck in your scan tomorrow hun.

DBK - glad you are feeling better.  Roll on Monday so that you can test and get your BFP.

Louket - it's not Sunday and the fat lady's not singing... good luck hun.  And if you have to wait another three weeks, I hope they speed by.

Now... Sarah36 - I am with you totally - all I want to do is go running and get that head space and clarity!  But am settling for chocolate hobnobs instead      You are right hun, great to know what you need (eg lining hormone) to help make things work, both now and in the future, but that said - you have GREAT NEWS hun, 2 potential embies!!  MacNash had just two embies from the start and look at her news   Here is a huge   for your embies to continue to strengthen until they are happily back nesting inside you.  Keep drinking the pinapple juice - meant to help implantation.  

V'N'S and all 2ww'ers - thinking of you guys.  Hope the days are as peaceful as they can be.

AFM - scan tomorrow morning and EC Monday morning.  Presume trigger shot Sat pm.

What else - oh - thoughts while walking the dog (only make sense to anyone who knows the magpies rhyme) "one magipie, two - that's good, three magpies - its gonna be a girl - whohooo, oh - four magpies, ok a boy is fantastic too... ooooh noooooo - I dont want silver... or gold.."  While walking away... Oh another magpie - oh good - number two, three - yep its a girl again - thats a sign... then... blimey there must be a lot of worms around here for all these magpies... oh crikey I'm turning into one of those girls who look for signs in everything, wish I could put ear defenders from my own thoughts... oh another 2 magpies...

Sleep well xxx


----------



## Attagirl

Baai - So sorry! I hope your dreams come true soon!

I am feeling a little philosophical following Trying's post - this forum is not so disimilar from the paralympics. We all have something wrong but can't really be accurately categorised in terms of our chances as some of us with out perform our odds and some the opposite. We all have a rough idea of the chance of IVF success but as this forum effectively provides a small sample it doesn't mean anything. It would theoretically be possible for all of us to get BFPs and it is that thought that I am going to hang on to...

I am actually feeling more chilled/ less obsessive about things at the moment, perhaps it is just the fact that I am doing something rather than just waiting.

Sending all of you buckets of


----------



## shelleysugar

Dear all
May I join this thread?  I am starting IVF for the first time on 3rd Sept.  Many of you seem to be further down the line than me but there may be others out there who will be cycling at the same time.

There has been fantastic news and sad news on this thread and I wish you all the best which ever way it has gone.

Artlover - good luck with testing tomorrow - it is sooooo hard to wait on the 2WW but hope you get some good news  
Macknash - so pleased for you  

Hello to everyone else, I'm sure I'll get to know you all soon.

Shelleysugar


----------



## Attagirl

Welcome ShelleySugar! More tomorrow. Have to go to bed (yawn)


----------



## dbk

Artlover - sending you good wishes and hope that the result is what you have been waiting for one bfp! sleep well...x

Thanks magicalbbabydust - thanks so much....hope yuo are doing well...xxx

shellysugar - welcome and good luck x


----------



## Cazzy2000

Hi shelleysugar, I'm also a late starter dr starts for me 12th sept, 

Trying and baai my heart goes out to you both I try to believe in fate and that it will happen at the right moment we just never know when that right moment will be. Much love being sent xxxx

Artlover best of luck to you for the big test, im feeling positive vibes from you  

can I ask an important question to ladies who have taken microgynon, I'm really not coping well with the pain, I can no longer wear my normal trousers I've bought joggin trousers as I am in so much pain below, anyone else experience this?? Its worrying me a lot, but doc said 'just take paracetemol' but I've never felt even AF pains like this.

Love to all xxxx


----------



## Cazzy2000

Ps sorry to any lovely ladies I left out I honestly can't keep up with putting names to the statuses


----------



## Macknash76

Good morning ladies, I know it's early, so tired but just can't sleep!!  

Tested this morning and still   whoop whoop, now longest wait of life begins......

Good luck today Artlover.

Love and hugs to all xxxx


----------



## Sarah36

Macknash76 said:


> Good morning ladies, I know it's early, so tired but just can't sleep!!
> 
> Tested this morning and still  whoop whoop, now longest wait of life begins......
> 
> Good luck today Artlover.
> 
> Love and hugs to all xxxx


Huge huge congrats Macknash that is excellent,  
I am waiting for the call today to see if my 2 embryos are still with us   

Good luck art lover xx


----------



## Macknash76

Thanks Sarah36 xxxxx

  you get good news today xxx


----------



## Artlover

Congratulations Macknash on the BFP!  

AFM - Thankyou to all the lovely ladies and lurking partners for the postive vibes and the personals.  I managed to get some sleep and tested at 2:10am....just couldn't wait any longer.  I am realy pleased to say that it has been a   for us.  against all the odds and with a really low AMH (just 1) we have made it to this momentous milestone.   Now the next round of milestones come and while I am over the moon, I am still apprehensive about early trimester m/c's.  But I will focus on the positives and keep hopeful....after years of heartache and feeling life is moving on without us, we have made it this far!  

I hope everyone else is doing well on their journey and Sarah36 I hope the phone call gives you the news you need.


----------



## Macknash76

Artlover   xxxxxx


----------



## Vic-n-Ste

WoooOoooOoooooHoooooOoooooooO to MacKnash and Artlover, BIG CONGRATS!!!!!! Yay xx


----------



## Daffodilly

what a great start to the day. artlover and macnash i'm thrilled for you both.

sarah - hope the call is good. waiting for those calls has been the worst part for me so far.

caz - i took microgenon for years and had no issues, but we all react differently to things. you shouldn't be in pain though, your dr doesn't sound very helpful at all. can you go back?

baai, trying, i have no words. i'm so sorry


----------



## LiLew

Morning Ladies

Firstly, MASSIVE congrats to *Artlover * and *Macknash*!! So so pleased for you both. Now make sure you look after yourselves over the next few weeks - no doing too much and getting tired! Rest and let someone else look after you 

*Cazzy2000 * - I was also on Microgynon for years and I never had any problems at all with it, but as Lorna says everyone reacts differently. That amount of pain doesn't sound right though - and you know your body best so if you're concerned you should let your doctor know. It doesn't sound like they're being very helpful so maybe be a bit more forceful (says me who wouldn't say boo to a goose!)

Welcome *ShelleySugar * - I'm starting DR on the 2nd so we could be cycle buddies! What is your schedule? I'm DR'ing for about 1.5 weeks and then going onto stimms. At the moment I'm scheduled for EC on the 26th Sept, but obviously that could all change depending on how I respond to the drugs.

There's so many people on here now to do personals to everyone, so just want to send lots of  to you all at whatever stage you're at! xxxx


----------



## magicalbabydust

Artlover - that is awesome news - so many congratulations!!! You must be over the moon.  how fantastic. I am thrilled for you and grinning away as I type xx

Panickstricken - hope EC today goes really well.

Sarah - any news yet?

Afm: clinic this morning showed follicles (sizes below) ready for trigger shot tomorrow night and EC 7am on Monday morning. Praying that some have eggs in, that they are healthy, that they fertilise, that they grow into embies, that they stick, that they stay... So last day of injections tomorrow and injection free day on Sunday. Due to age they think probably a 2 or 3 day transfer rather than 5.


----------



## Mrs.M

Artlover - MASSIVE CONGRATULATIONS!!   It takes some sinking in! I bet you didn't want to go back to bed did you lol? I also know what you mean about all the worry. I am also really anxious about miscarrying. Just praying for a smooth ride for all of us   

Macknash, again - CONGRATULATIONS! I knew that it would still be positive! I wonder if its 1 or 2 for you   

Magicalbabydust, sending loads of luck for EC on monday. Take it easy over the weekend! xxx


----------



## dingle123

Morning lovelies

HUGE congrats to *Macknash* and *Artlover* - wonderful news! 

*trying* and *Baai* - no words. Xxxx

*Magicalbabydust* - tons of good luck vibes for ec on Monday xxx

*Shelley Sugar* - welcome! I'm also a first time cycler - what protocol are you on?

*Cazzy2000* - welcome and roll on the 12th! What are you DR with? Hope the AF pains ease up.

*Attagirl* - I have to say, when I received my AMH results, I was shocked! However I try not to buy too much into it - I know ladies who have hit the jackpot first time with incredibly low AMH. How's the buserelin going? Still headachy and tired? 

*Keldan89* - the thread moves really quickly doesn't it! Really struggle to keep everyone straight in my head! I am DR for 14 days - blah. Did I read your DR for 4 weeks? Poor you! Xx

Lots of baby dust to anyone I've missed xxx

I'm on day 4 of DR and have a scan Monday. Hoping they hand over the good 'stuff' ie menopur!

Laura xx


----------



## Attagirl

Think I just lost my post - many many many congrats Artlover! Just to give me hope, what was your AMH?

So happy for you!!!!!!


----------



## dingle123

Attagirl said:


> Think I just lost my post


Haha I would be devastated! Personals really take effort!

What did your clinic say about your AMH? I keep hearing it's not that important xxxx


----------



## Sarah36

Hey ladies,

Big congrats to Artlover too!! Xx

Magical - just had the call, talk about make me wait! Like Lorna says its the worst part. They are still with us one good quality and one poor quality, the poor one may redeem itself but at the moment we have one little fighter, pray the calls tomorrow and Monday say it's still with us    

You have lots of follicles Hun, loads of luck for your EC.  

Laura - good luck xx

Loads of love to everyone xxxxx


----------



## magicalbabydust

Sarah - great that you have a strong fighter and with a bridesmaid too   I can't imagine how hard waiting for the call is, but so good that it was good news. Is there a chance you might go for ET tomorrow too or def Monday? 

I am  for your embie xx


----------



## Brasso

Hello all, short and sweet. Extremely tired, but have EC confirmed and scheduled for Monday 3rd Sept.


----------



## LadyHarrop

Hi ladies
Unfortunately, its all over for me this cycle. Got a bfn early this am, and confirmed at clinic. Feel quite numb to be honest, and not cried much. Now concentrating on getting ready for my frostie in a couple of months time
I wish you all, lots of luck and sticky vibes for your own cycles. X


----------



## S4r4h2k

LadyHarrop,      I'm so sorry honey, thinking of you and sending you lots of love, now you just need to get lots of rest ready for your frostie  xxxx


----------



## magicalbabydust

LadyHarrop -   thinking of you very much.  Let yourself cry if you need to hun, then you can let go of everything before your exciting next journey starts.  At least you wont have to go through EC and I understand that the process is oh so much easier second time.  And dont give up in the next few days as two friends of mine got preggers naturally (against all odds - they had no eggs supposidly) just after their ivf bfn.  Good luck hun. 

Brasso - we are on exactly the same timings, I am EC on Monday too    xx


----------



## S4r4h2k

Trying and Baai, sending you both lots of love     xxx

Hi Brasso good news about EC on Monday xxx

Hi Sarah, yeah nothing like adding to the stress by making you wait, like we havent done enough of that hey? the little one has time to pick up hun and you have one good one and it only takes one!! sending you lots of      and       for Monday xxx

Hi dingle, 

Hi Attagirl grr for losing your posts have done it myself talk about frustrating xxx

Hi Sarah 

Mrs.M, Macknash  and Artlover CONGRATULATIONS         let's try not to worry about m/c easier said than done but we need to keep focusing on PMA          XXX

Hey Panickstricken - fingers crossed for you for EC today        

Magicalbaby fingers crossed for you and EC on Monday, am sure you will have lots of lovely embies          that will stick just fine   and injection free day on Sunday. Due to age they think probably a 2 or 3 day transfer rather than 5.    

Hi LiLew, Lorna, Vic N Ste, hope you are all ok xxx

Sarah have everything crossed for your call           

Hi Cazzy2000 sorry can't help with the microgynon question xxx
Hello and welcome shelleysugar to this wonderful thread with lots of amazing women xxx
    
Hi magicalbabydust, hello hun how did your scan go? still on for EC monday? xxx

Sorry if I have missed anyone else sending much love PMA              and        xxxx


----------



## Sarah36

Hi ladyharrop - I am sorry Hun, I totally echo what magical says, when we went for our 1st consultation they said they learn so much from the 1st cycle for the 2nd as they know so much more. Also you are pumped full of extra hormones so it may happen naturally.   

Hey Magical and Sarah, Thanks so much for the     and   . It will be Monday if we get to transfer, the consultant doesn't think my lining will be thick enough tomorrow. Yes hopefully a strong fighter and a bridesmaid!!    they keep strong.

Brasso - good luck with your EC, I don't remember a thing!

I am meant to be working from home and it's just not happening today, can't think straight!! 

Xxxxx


----------



## Cazzy2000

Hi all gettin a quick lunchtime msg in, 

Lorna and lilew thanks so much for your advice I really didn't think this was normal, ive also had AF the whole 7 weeks I've been taking it sorry maybe too much info. Will contact doctor again xo

Magical so happy for you soon to be injection free such a relief I'm sure. And positive thoughts for them follies.

Dingle I start on seprecur for 2weeks, then also gonal f for a further 2weeks. Is it weird I'm excited about starting ?

Brasso good luck for the big EC on monday 

Lady harrop so so sorry for your sad news xx

To everyone else love and happy thoughts for the weekend xx


----------



## Louket

Hi all

Up to page 100 already  

LadyH. Very sorry Hun. Take your time to deal with what's happened. This is just the start of your journey.   for a success on your next cycle  

Hope everyone is doing ok  

AFM...deep tissue massage & accupucture this morning. Feeling as calm and relaxed as I can be. DP has told work he needs to be here and theyve cancelled his trip.   so patiently waiting for AF now.


----------



## Mrs.M

LadyHarrop, big hugs   I'm so sorry hun xxx


----------



## trying2011

Lady harrop - I'm sorry - i know what you are going through. here to talk anytime. (PM me if you want).

Be strong. Go through it - work through it.....you'll come out - wanting that baby that little bit more than you did before....and loving that baby a little bit more as a result......


----------



## Enabelles

Hi all,

A few BFPs, whoop!  Congrats to you all  

Think I had my first 'moment' today, god help the poor shop assistant who felt the wrath of my bad mood this afternoon.  Really don't know what happened, I just threw a complete strop in the middle of the shop   Anyone else feeling the same?

Stopped my microgynon today so waiting to see if AF will make a wee appearance, apparently its normal to get bleeding but I really hope I don't.  Made the mistake of getting on the scales this morning and I have gained 3 pounds in the last week, can that be right?  My weight doesn't tend to fluctuate, and I'm at low risk of over stimulation so I'm a bit stumped... maybe its the 4 litres of water the suprecur is making me want to drink.

xx


----------



## Daffodilly

lady harrop - i'm so so sorry.   

sarah - from what i understand the quality is more about the ability to freeze and plenty of 'poor' quality go on to be babies. keep  . not sure if you've been drinking milk but i've heard it can help lining.

hope everyone is doing ok     
xx


----------



## magicalbabydust

Someone (way back) mentioned popping sensation - I am having it in both overies - did you find out what it is?! xx


----------



## Mia78

Hello again ladies

LadyHarrop, Trying and Baai - So sorry things didn't work out this time. Don't give up, it will happen. Xx  

Artlover and Macknash - Congratulations! Hope things continue to go well for you. 

Vic-n-Ste - How's the 2ww going? Thinking of you and have everything crossed for you.  

Hi to everyone else, hope things are going well whatever stage you are up to.  

AFM - Egg collection today. I was terrified and sobbed from the minute I set foot through the hospital door. However, it was just fear of the unknown and the worst thing was the needle in my hand as they struggled to find a vein. I had sedation and knew nothing at all about the procedure, I had the best sleep I've had in ages. So, for anyone who has yet to have EC, please try not to worry. XX


----------



## Cazzy2000

Mia congrats on your 11 eggs


----------



## Mia78

Thanks Cazzy2000, it'll soon be your turn. Good luck with your treatment!


----------



## Vic-n-Ste

Mia - hey hunni! Wow congrats on your 11 eggs, that's brill news......I hope they all fertilise hun! What day are you having ET?
I'm fine I'm 6dp 2dt and its the longest 2ww of my life, its awful its the most worrying time ever. I keep getting lttle cramps and twinges and you just over analyse everything, but I'm trying to remain positive!
Keep me updated on your progress xxx


----------



## magicalbabydust

Mia - 12 eggs - that is AMAZING.  Well done to you for growing them all hun!  That is brilliant news.  I am glad that it all worked out OK and that you had a good sleep.  Now you can rest over the weekend - are they doing ET on Monday?  Are you sore afterwards?  Take it easy hun.

V'n's - thinking of you sooooooooooooooooooooooo much.  It must be a total minefield of emotions.  What is working for you to keep your mind distracted? xx


----------



## Mia78

Hi Vic-n-Ste, I know exactly how you feel. Are you going to wait until OTD or will you test before then? I have always tested early with IUI. AF always arrives well before OTD anyway.    This time I won't be able to test too early due to the hCG jabs. 

All being well, I am having ET on either Monday or Wednesday depending on the quality of the embryos. I hope I will be lucky enough to have something to transfer.  

Xx


----------



## Mia78

Hi magicalbabydust, yes I am very sore. I'm finding it hard to walk, I have to bend over and shuffle like an old woman! The Dr said this is due to him finding my right ovary hard to access so he must've had to rummage and poke around more than he usually would. Looks like you're next for EC - Good Luck! Xx


----------



## Sarah36

Enabelles said:


> Hi all,
> 
> A few BFPs, whoop! Congrats to you all
> 
> Think I had my first 'moment' today, god help the poor shop assistant who felt the wrath of my bad mood this afternoon. Really don't know what happened, I just threw a complete strop in the middle of the shop  Anyone else feeling the same?
> 
> Stopped my microgynon today so waiting to see if AF will make a wee appearance, apparently its normal to get bleeding but I really hope I don't. Made the mistake of getting on the scales this morning and I have
> gained 3 pounds in the last week, can that be right? My weight doesn't tend to fluctuate, and I'm at low risk of over stimulation so I'm a bit stumped... maybe its the 4 litres of water the suprecur is making me want to drink.
> 
> xx


Your   made me laugh Enabelles!
I think you should stay off the scales whilst going through treatment, before EC they showed I had put on 3 pound but now I don't feel as bloated so sure it's all the water etc. 
I


----------



## Vic-n-Ste

Magicalbabydust - awww thanks hun!! To be honest nothing really distracts me, the only thing that does is something to watch on the TV and that only works for 30 mins at the most! Its so hard.

Mia - awww wow! Hasn't it come round fast for you hun! Oooo its so exciting!!!!!!!! Good luck!!!!!
Xxx


----------



## cuteloveangel

hey girlies.

congrats artlover and macknash!!!! well well excited for you. hope u have a happy and healthy 9 months!!!

sorry to hear about your news lady harrop, i know its hard now but you ll be ok and I'm sure you ll get your bfp soon. 

well i have my baseline scan on wed and appartenly my lining is still thick so i have to stay on burselin for another week!!! which I'm not too happy about however id rather be safe then sorry i guess so got another scan this wednesday and hoping to start on menopur then too so wish me luck my lining is nice and thin. 

i hope all you other girlies are ok?


----------



## cuteloveangel

and they said that i have a sis on my ovary? which i was very worried about but the nurse said its nothing to worry about as sometimes after a period that you can have them and then they go away. anyone else had this??


----------



## dbk

artlover - congratulations....well done. x

Sadly i have started to bleed a bit last night and then today more it is over for me - this is 3 days before my otd! so sad....
tears are just falling down and i cant even stop them....i think a large glass of vino tonight will numb the pain...

wishing you all lots of luck


----------



## Louket

DBK - really feeling for you Hun. AF turning up really is the cruelest. 

As I've said to the other ladies with BFN's this really is just the beginning of your road. I know how hard it is and how far away from your dream you feel right now but it isn't over for you. 

Massive


----------



## dbk

Louknet - thanks. I am just so upset i just dont understand why everything is fine we get all the results fine no one can explain - if only i had a reason to think that something was wrong it may be easier....

I know i have one on the ice and if it does thaw well i may be able to use it but it is still painful....very painful.


----------



## Louket

Aww Hun  

Infertility really is harsh and cruel. Everything seems fine, we all go on the same journey but the outcomes are not guaranteed with no definitive reason why. 

All I can say is that hopefully your drs will be able to gain some insight from this that will help you with your FET. 

I know it's difficult now so do whatever you need to do to deal with the outcome of this cycle. But at some stage you have to remember why we put ourselves through the heartache and remember the gift that's waiting for you at the end of your journey. 

It took me a year and some very intense counselling to get back on TTC train after MC and you'll know when your ready to try again with a fresh   

In the meantime we're all here for you. 

Xxx


----------



## Vic-n-Ste

Dbk - awwww I'm so sorry hunni, my heart goes out to you in every way. I wish you all the best for the future, xxx


----------



## trying2011

dbk said:


> artlover - congratulations....well done. x
> 
> Sadly i have started to bleed a bit last night and then today more it is over for me - this is 3 days before my otd! so sad....
> tears are just falling down and i cant even stop them....i think a large glass of vino tonight will numb the pain...
> 
> wishing you all lots of luck


I know exactly how you are feeling.


----------



## Artlover

dbk and Lady H - I have just read through the last few pages and am so sorry to hear of your sad news.  This road to dreams is really cruel and not fair at all.  I do hope that you take the time to grieve and then find a path to happiness soon.


----------



## Macknash76

So sorry DBK xxxx


----------



## dingle123

dbk and Lady H - no words.


----------



## magicalbabydust

DBK -   Thinking of you hun, no words can make this easier for you, I am so sorry.  You will get your BFP - dont give up, I mentioned before that 2 great friends of mine got natural pregnancies in the cycle following IVF.  

Mia - sounds so sore hun, are you allowed to take arnica? Might help with the healing.

v'n's - feels like you have been waiting for ever, must feel like a lifetime to you.  If nothing can distract you, can you do something to stay tuned but positive to help with the    eg making stew with all the things we should be eating, or pinapple pie, or some lyrics for all those on ivf and could also do with a   xxx

Panickstricken - any news?  Thinking of you lots xx

Afm - just done last menapur and cetrotide injections and have trigger shot at 8pm tonight.  I had a friend and goddaughter to stay this week frustratingly (very ungodmotherly of me) she had a vomiting virus.  I'm now feeling sick and hoping that it could be the injections rather than her bug - worried I am going to get it and that will put a spanner in everything - has anyone else felt sick before EC?


----------



## magicalbabydust

Quick question - presumably the surgeon would not take out all the eggs if some are smaller?  I am hoping that the ones sized 14mm and less can just be left in there for the next round or let themselves ovulate naturally?  Thanks for any answers... xx


----------



## Sarah36

Dbk - I am so sorry Hun    lots of love xx

Magical - good luck with the injection, as far as I know they take all the eggs out xxx 

Cuteloveangel - we have the opposite issue, I have a thin lining, I am sure they will sort yours out, I think better to be thicker than thinner Hun xx 

I had the call this morning that both my embryos are still with us. Our little fighter and as Magical has named the one that was poor quality yesterday its little bridesmaid!! The poor quality one has now smartened itself up, so if they are still with us Monday we have a blasto transfer if my linings ok      I know there is a risk they won't make it but my clinic said if they didn't make it in the lab they wouldn't inside. Again    

Loads of love to all the wonderful ladies on here x


----------



## magicalbabydust

Sarah - that is awsome news.  wohoooooooooo!  Only 48 hours to go the bridesmaid is strengthening too - that is such positive news Sarah - oh I am      for both of them so much.  Have you googled everything you can do to strengthen your lining in these next two days..?  Pinapples??  (Seems to be the answer for everything) acupuncture etc? xx


----------



## panicstricken

Morning ladies,

Sad news for us this morning,  none of the 3 eggs collected yesterday have fertilised.

Wishing everyone success with their journeys - good luck to you all

With much love, xx


----------



## magicalbabydust

to panicstricken.  (If you are on here - have just pm'd you, chat soon xxx).


----------



## Sarah36

So so sorry Panicstricken, sending you


----------



## Sarah36

magicalbabydust said:


> Sarah - that is awsome news. wohoooooooooo! Only 48 hours to go the bridesmaid is strengthening too - that is such positive news Sarah - oh I am     for both of them so much. Have you googled everything you can do to strengthen your lining in these next two days..? Pinapples?? (Seems to be the answer for everything) acupuncture etc? xx


Thanks so much Hun, I know we still have a long way to go but I am eating brazil nuts and drinking pinapple juice and sent a message to my accupuncturist to see what she suggests. I am trying not to google too much as the information is so conflicting. Going to keep myself busy this weekend but still do lots of     and   xxxxx


----------



## Mrs.M

Over the last few days this thread has been so emotional to read. A mix of exciting and terrible news. It's so heartbreaking for those people with bad news & my heart goes out to all of you xxx


----------



## Daffodilly

panickstricken -


----------



## deb1234

Panic stricken, lady harrop and dbk - i am so very sorry. There is nothing i can say to make it better but we are all here if you need to vent or talk. I really hope good things come your way soon.

Magical - hope you're feeling better and not coming down with a bug. It sounds like you have grown a good clutch of eggs. I was really impressed. Good luck for Monday!

Sarah 36 - great to hear the now two fighters are doing well.

Cuteloveangel - I hope your lining sorts itself out quickly. I have heard of the odd cyst sticking about. I think I read it in one of the zita west books. It didn't seem to be anything to worry about but the delay is terrible I know.

Mia78 - I hope the pain is easing a bit. That doesn't sound pleasant. 

Louket - I am really pleased you managed to sort out DHs work trip. The extra pressure is really hard. Thankfully my body has behaved and the EC will fit nicely between my DHs two work trips.

General - I had a quick count up on here and all in all there have been 42 ladies post on this thread. When you think that only includes ladies going though IVF this month for the first time that have written on this thread on this site that's a huge amount. Statistics etc also seem to have no relation to the outcomes. That's a lot of happiness and a lot of sadness. Made me think and want to slow down a bit. In some ways I want to enjoy the process and the hope it brings.

Afm - had my scan this am and I have down regulated and am ready to go. I start 300 iui gonal f AND 75 menopur (seems aggressive but as this is my only shot I'm all for that) on Monday. The timing is perfect so far for fitting in with DHs work commitments. Really hoping my luck holds out til the end!
I am also back to work on Monday (bad timing) to look after other peoples children. That's normally a blessing as even if I can't have any of my own I know I will have influenced thousands over the years. At the moment though I think I am going to struggle. Especially when I have to deal with people that shouldn't be parents.

To anyone I've missed hope all is going well


----------



## Attagirl

Panicstricken, Lady H and DBK - So sorry. Hoping that next month brings the kind of miracle that friends of mine have had after unsuccessful IVF. In the meantime sending you      and     for the future.

It feels like it has been crunch time for a lot of people in the last few days!

Mia - hope you are ok! Let's hope this is fate getting you ready for post birth discomfort ;0)

Sarah - good to hear you have 2 embies going strong!

Magical - really hope the germs have not been spread! Can you send your DH round with the dettol spray to ensure the house has been fully decontaminated?!

Deb  - good luck with the return to work. Keep hold of the positive thoughts and let go of the questioning of people's right to be parents. Life just isn't fair and dwelling on it isn't going to help you (I know easier said than done!). My nanny is currenly pregnant with her second supposedly unplanned pregnancy whilst being obese. Who knows how it happens... I will be on a similar protocol (certainly the same amount of the gonal F) from next Saturday I think so it would be good to hear how it works for you. Thanks for doing the count up of how many people are on here. I was wondering the same. Other than injection time, the appointments and this forum I am trying to forget about the process. I figure that is the best way to not dwell on it/ stress about it. I don't know whether that will be possible though around EC/ET time.

Louket - good to hear that the work trips are fallen at convenient times  - I read my DH the riot act about the timing of his trips and so far so good I think.

How are all the people who joined the group in the last week doing? First injections going ok? Any side effects? Hope you are getting into the routine ok and feeling positive!

Have a great weekend all.


----------



## Cazzy2000

Mrs.M said:


> Over the last few days this thread has been so emotional to read. A mix of exciting and terrible news. It's so heartbreaking for those people with bad news & my heart goes out to all of you xxx


Hi was just reading your eating brazil nuts, I was told no nuts but there is as you say so much conflicting info out there, heading to tescos now though and going to pick up some pineapple juice


----------



## Cazzy2000

Sarah36 said:


> magicalbabydust said:
> 
> 
> 
> Sarah - that is awsome news. wohoooooooooo! Only 48 hours to go the bridesmaid is strengthening too - that is such positive news Sarah - oh I am     for both of them so much. Have you googled everything you can do to strengthen your lining in these next two days..? Pinapples?? (Seems to be the answer for everything) acupuncture etc? xx
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks so much Hun, I know we still have a long way to go but I am eating brazil nuts and drinking pinapple juice and sent a message to my accupuncturist to see what she suggests. I am trying not to google too much as the information is so conflicting. Going to keep myself busy this weekend but still do lots of     and   xxxxx
Click to expand...

Sorry I'm using this on my phone and quoting the wrong things

[/quote]


----------



## cuteloveangel

deb1234 - thanks for the words of support. looks like we should be egg collecting at the same time now so at least i have a 2ww buddy!!

sarah - i thought they needed to lining to be thin to start menopur? I'm guessing later on hey need it to be thick again and as your on the short protocol, i guess you further ahead than me. really hope your et goes well on monday, make sure you let us know how you get on.


----------



## magicalbabydust

Deb1234 - that is great news hun.  Lots and lots of positives for you to now be on the exciting journey ahead.  Bring on Monday so that you can enjoy getting started.  So pleased that it falls into place of when dh is around too - phew 

Strangely I had a   afternoon.  Went to see the acupuncturist who put a needle in which really hurt... think it was the drip which tipped the barrell as I haven't let myself get upset in any way since we started ivf.  After a huge yelp, tears just flowed, couldnt stop    as I watched the pool grow on the floor under my face.  It wasnt even about IVF, I just felt desparatly upset for the strain this puts on dh and I along with also (wrongly but truthfully) thinking about my best friend whose baby is due in 5 weeks - she got pregnant on the first time of ever trying and same age.  I guess alternative therapists would say that I was just letting everything out that was already in there.  Now feeling totally exhausted and numb in the head.  I know I am avoiding meeting up with friends too as this is all I am thinking about and I cant really speak to them about everything - anyone else feeling the same or are you all being bave and meeting friends?


----------



## panicstricken

magicalbabydust - please don't worry about avoiding your friends at the moment,  this is all about YOU.  I do think you were letting out pent up emotions when you had your acupuncture.  Focus on your trigger shot tonight, enjoy a drug free tomorrow and good luck for EC on Monday.  Your friends will still be there when you are ready to connect with them.

x


----------



## keldan89

Dbk, panickstricken & Lady harrop so sorry it hasn't worked for you guys this time. Sending huge   to you all. Hope you find the strength when your ready to try again. 

Sarah great that you have 2 still fighting!   they are doing good on mon still  

Congrats to any bfp's since my last post  

Magical I am avoiding my friends too, mainly because they all have young kids or are already pg!   those that aren't in this category don't want kids & dont understand why we're doing ivf so I dont really want to see them either!     hope you feel better soon

Deb1234 excellent news that you start stimms now. Hope You don't have too many side effects & can cope with the kids ok. I to am trying to make the most of this time & not wishing it away but it is difficult! 

Mia hope you feel better soon  

AFM day 4 of dr & I am now getting some side effects. Feeling very tired, always on the loo day & night   so not helping with the tiredness, have waves of emotion & just wanna cry & getting very stroppy!   but that could be pmt as AF should be arriving in next few days!   did some retail therapy today   & made some chocolate brownies   yum!

 &   to all

Hope you all have a good weekend xx


----------



## Macknash76

Hello ladies xxxx

Been some sad posts lately just proves how emotional this thread is and how down right unfair life is. Panicstriken I am so sorry about your news xxxx

Can't believe there are 42 of us on this thread!!! Makes personals to everyone impossible......well for me anyway brain not been working as well since start of ths process, think its the drugs and the tiredness!

Magicalbabydust I didn't see any friends until after ET. Spent whole time just with DH and family.

Looks like nearly everyone now has started meds of some sort, fantastic that everyone is on their way.

Love and hugs as always brave ladies xxxx


----------



## Enabelles

Hi girls

 to anyone with BFNs xxx

Keldan are u really thirsty all the time?  I constantly have to be drinking something atm.  I'm with u on the emotional side of things, strop one minute and tears the next, I can only imagine how delightful it is living with me right now.  

Must remember to pick up some brazil nuts and pineapple juice in my next shop, great advice on here ladies.

xxx


----------



## dingle123

*Magicalbabydust* - not long now till trigger 

*Panickstricken* - so very sorry. Xxx

*Keldan89* - I'm on day 5 and struggling to keep my eyes open! Also very emotional. Roll on stimms huh! Xx

Hope all you lovely IVF ladies are enjoying your Saturday evening.

 to all,

Laura xx


----------



## magicalbabydust

You ladies are wonderful - thank you.  Thinking positive about my niagra falls experience earlier - maybe it shows that the drugs are all def working  

Off to trigger in half an hour and then that is all the drugs done - for now   Have a lovely Saturday night everyone and thanks again for the   xxx


----------



## keldan89

Enabelles I'm more thirsty than normal. I don't usually drink very much when I'm at home (too busy!!) but today I've drunk nearly 2 liters!   & when I do get scaring I realise how thirsty I am!

Dingle I've never felt this tired before! Suppose it's getting us used to the sleep deprivation of having a baby! 

Magical good luck for Monday!

Kel
Xx


----------



## deb1234

Magical - hope you feel better after a good cry. Sometimes it's exactly what you need, a good cry then a good nights sleep. This process is so emotional on many levels so it's not surprising that sometimes we need to let it out.

Quick question for anyone on gonal f, menopur and buserilin. I assume that I inject all of these drugs at the same time (obviously not in the same syringe). Is this right? I don't want to bother the clinic as its a silly question but just want to make sure I am going to do it right. Also are people injecting all 3 into the same side or in 3 different places?


----------



## Attagirl

Magical -         hope you feel a bit better now the dam has been breached!


----------



## LiLew

Morning ladies

 to all the ladies who haven't had the news they wanted.  Thinking of you xxx

Deb - I've been told to take the Buserilin between 6-8 in the morning, and when I start the Gonal-F to take that between 7-9 in the evening.  Maybe you should check with your clinic - I don't think it's a silly question at all

Magical - maybe that outburst was exactly what you needed hun.  Hope you feel better for it now.  How did your trigger shot go?

AFM - I did my first Buserilin injection this morning wooohooo!  It's been playing on my mind a bit this weekend, and I hesitated a few times before finally sticking the needle in - such a strange feeling istn't it?!  It didn't hurt at all though, and now the first one's out the way I feel confident I'll be okay with it going forward.  So, just waiting for the side effects to kick in during the next few days now!  I've got to present something to the Board of Execs at work on Wednesday - I'm just praying that I don't have an emotional breakdown in the middle of it


----------



## dingle123

*LilLew* - congrats on first jab! Now you're rolling 

AFM - I have a scan tomorrow after a week of DR (Synarel) - my lining was already nice and thin at the scan last week but they are checking on a small cyst. Fingers crossed its either disappeared or diminished in size 

Have a great day ladies xx


----------



## magicalbabydust

Deb1234 - very good question.  I did not DR so cant advise, I would def call the clinic.  (In my Short protocol I did the Menapur with the Cetrotide at the same time on differant sides of tummy button, but that is obviously completely differant).

Lilew - I undersatand that cysts are very common and come and go during people's cycles, good luck with your scan tomorrow hun.

Thank you for all your lovely words girls, it helps so much.  I agree - think it was a wee window of opportunity to pour it all out, and I did it well!

I am out for most of today but this pm I''ll post my experiences of what I picked up from others and helps during the stimming stage for anyone yet to go through it (and before I forget it all in my lovely deep sleep tomorrow!).  xxx


----------



## Mrs.M

Magical, just wanted to wish you all the very best for tomorrow. I'll be thinking of you   xxx


----------



## panicstricken

Firstly - thank you for all your messages of support, I am so touched by everyone's kindness.

Secondly - I have just received a call from the hospital - one of the eggs has divided into 2 and is trying to divide into 4 - a little fighter!

not out of the woods but I've been flung a lifeline.

I'm a bit emotional now, sorry for lack of personals, I send everyone   and 

x


----------



## Mrs.M

Panicstricken   I will be praying for you hun xxxx Come on little embie grow! xxx


----------



## Louket

Morning ladies

42 ladies on this thread - amazing. So many journeys, all different and all emotional. It's been quite a week on here. 

Panicstricken - thats wonderful newsn. Sending       for your little fighter

Sarah36 - glad to hear your embies are doing well.   to get your lining thick now

Magicalbaby - we all need a good sob. I cry so often that DP is no longer phased by it. We've settled into a routine of a cuddle, a tissue and a cup of tea   
I've avoided all friends for the last few months. Had to go to my god daughters first birthday party last weekend and saw exactly why I had. So many of my circle have had babies in the last 2 years. There are only 3 of us who haven't now and it's really upsetting to be around so many babies. Plus someone always asks me why/when I'm having one which makes me   and feel like a failure. 

Deb1234 - looks like we're going to be cycle buddies  

AFM...AF finally showed up today so starting Gonal-f tomorrow at 100. Feeling very excited and pleased just to be getting started. Have a busy week ahead and scan on day 5 so hoping to keep distracted and stay positive until I see my follies on screen and how there doing. I'm expecting to see lots of follies as at my last baseline scan I had 27 on the right and 34 on the left   courtesy of severe PCOS. My main concern is OHSS  as this is our only shot on NHS but my nurse is really sweet and is giving me lots of  

I know I've missed lots of people but   for you all. Especially those on EC tomorrow and those ending their 2ww this week     for positive results for you


----------



## S4r4h2k

Wow 42 ladies, it is as Louket has just said, amazing! And what a rollercoaster of a week too xx

Panicstricken honey lots of      and      for you xxxx

Enabelles, lol at your tantrum, did you throw yourself on the floor too  I am with Sarah honey step away from the scales!!! xxx

Hi Mia, so glad you had a good sleep and  EC went well fingers crossed for ET Monday xx

Hey Vic, hope you are not driving yourself too mad? What are you doing to keep busy? xxxx

Hi Cuteloveangel, fingers crossed for your scan on Wednesday I am sure you will be fine        xx

DBK I am so very sorry hun      xx

Dingle fingers crossed your cyst goes away/shrinks      xxx

Magical fingerx crossed for tomorrow        I know exactly how you feel about not wanting to see anybody, I have become a virtual recluse apart from taking the dog out for a walk, don't want to see/speak to anybody xxx

Hi Sarah keeping everything crossed for your lining doing what it should and transfer tomorrow         xxx

Deb goo look starting stimms tomorrow  glad it will all fit in around your DH's work commitments xxx

Hey Kel welcome to the wonderful side effects lol still at least we are on the way and it will all be worth it in the end         

Lilew, Yay for your first milestone  glad your first injection went ok honey xxx

Macknash, Artlove, Attagirl, Mrs M, Trying and anyone else I have not mentioned (I'm sorry) sending you all lots of love, PMA      and     xxx


----------



## josie37

Hi all,

A few days since I posted and so much has happened.. 

Dbk, baai, panicsticken, Lady Harrop  -I'm so so sorry that things haven't worked out for you this time. I felt so sad to read your posts and I can only imagine how hard it is after all of the waiting, drugs, waiting, hoping, praying etc. Thinking of you all and sending you big   and   for the future xx

Macknash and Artlover - don't think I congratulated you yet..fantastic news !! fingers crossed for a smooth few months for you ..so pleased to see some success and that gives everyone hope xx

Magical and Sarah36 - fingers crossed for you both (think you are both EC tomorrow).. looking forward to hearing your news
Magical - read your post from yesterday ..I really think crying is better than bottling it all up. I had a good cry yesterday which I think helped. Not sure who said it on here but your real  friends will be there when you are ready to see them. Focus on yourself for now xxx

To everyone else who's just starting out or on 2WW - great to hear your stories and stay positive

AFM, went for scan on Friday, day 9 of injections but follicles not big enough yet. There were about 18, 11 larger and some smaller ones. I've had to carry on injecting this weekend and go back tomorrow. Having bit of panic today though as got discharge a bit like when you ovulate and so am now panicked that my body is ovulating when it shouldn't. Sure I am over-analysing but can't stop thinking about it.  Anyone else had this?? Also think I should feel more bloated/uncomfortable as feel pretty normal. This whole process just drives you bit crazy doesn't it!! Can anyone give me advise who's been through this stage?? thanks xx

Thanks for all of the birthday wishes by the way.. had a mixed day - morning in tears (no doubt drugs related) and nice evening out with DH.

Catch up soon
xx


----------



## josie37

panicstricken - just read your recent post - so glad there's still a chance for you this time xx  you never know what's round the corner!


----------



## josie37

Sarah36 -sorry you are ET not EC tomorrow! so much to catch up on on here am confusing myself. really   your lining is thick and your embies dive on in there...


----------



## Macknash76

Joise I felt the same before egg collection I even said to DH am sure they have missed my ovulation! The I read somewhere and I can't remember where but the meds can make you have more of a discharge.

And low and behold I hadn't ovulated so I am sure you are grand and all on the right track xxxx

Good luck for EC tomorrow Sarah. Enjoy the sleep xxxx


----------



## josie37

hi Macknash - thanks so much for your post! it has really made me feel a lot better... knew someone on here would have some wise words!

Going for scan tomorrow then EC should be Wednesday  

Feel like am analysing every step and am sure that won't go away even after, fingers crossed, a BFP. Hope you are resting lots and DH is pampering you. Well done!

Take care and thanks again
xx


----------



## deb1234

Panic stricken - I am so pleased for you. It must be a proper little fighter. I can imagine how emotions are all over the place right now. Take care of yourself for now  

Lilew - glad injection went well. It's good to get the first one out of the way. One step closer. 

Josie37 - I'm sure it's all ok. There are so many hormones in there it's not surprising the body does strange things. It's probably just getting itself ready as the follicles get bigger.  I couldn't agree more about the process making you crazy!

Magical - good luck for tomorrow and your amazing clutch of eggs

Louket - yay for cycle buddy. Great to have someone at the same stage! We can obsess together during the 2WW


----------



## Sarah36

panicstricken said:


> Firstly - thank you for all your messages of support, I am so touched by everyone's kindness.
> 
> Secondly - I have just received a call from the hospital - one of the eggs has divided into 2 and is trying to divide into 4 - a little fighter!
> 
> not out of the woods but I've been flung a lifeline.
> 
> I'm a bit emotional now, sorry for lack of personals, I send everyone  and
> 
> x


This is such fantastic news for you let's pray its a little fighter.   

Thanks so much for everyones messages for tomorrow, I am almost feeling numb today - I so so want them both to make it to blastocyst but know I have absolutely no control over it. So lots of     and    and hope if they are little fighters, my lining is now ready for ET
to keep them warm and snug.

Magical - loads and loads of luck for EC tomorrow, honestly I don't remember a thing!  

Lots of love to you all


----------



## NL2703

Afternoon Ladies, sorry I’ve not been around for a while.

LadyHarrop, Trying,  Baai and Dbk, I’m so sorry to hear of your news  , my heart goes out to you. I know it doesn’t help me saying this but please don’t give up hope. I pray that you are all blessed very soon    .


Panicstricken – Glad to hear that you have a little fighter, I am also praying for you , take lots of care of yourself.

LilLew – Wow, congratulations on your first jab  , you blog made me put my mind at ease. I was really worried about the injections and the pain.

Magicalbabydust - good luck for tomorrow   xx

Macknash76 & Artlover – I know I’ve already said this but I’m so very happy for you. Hope you are both well and feeling really excited. 

Welcome to all the new ladies   and hello to anyone I’ve missed out.

I’ve been all over the place . A week and a half ago I had brown discharge and last Saturday morning I had a slight bleed (only when I wiped) when I was due AF for another week or so. Despite you lovely ladies sending me the AF Dance & Policeman, there’s still no sign of AF  . Did a pregnancy test on Thursday and it was negative. Don’t know if it’s PCOS playing games with me. Feel so annoyed when I’ve mentally prepared myself for all systems go and it’s all a standstill for me.

My neighboughs who had a baby after a long time are today celebrating their daughters 1st birthday with a big garden party. Just feeling so low about our lives feeling so empty . Work, home, socialising, holiday are all the same old routine and somewhat meaningless. Just wish god would bless us all  . It’s also coming towards what would have been our baby’s 1st birthday. For all those who don’t know, I naturally fell pregnant before my coordination appointment on my first IVF attempt and sadly lost the baby at 9 weeks. Just want to have a good cry but there are no tears left in me.


----------



## magicalbabydust

Just lost my post! Thank you for your kindness and reassurance everyone.

Firstly I am     hard for Sarah and panickstricken's embies. Both are fighters and please please please  let them continue for ET tomorrow for Sarah and Wednesday for panic. Thinking of you both so much.

Josie - I am right there too! I went to the loo 2 hrs ago and came out convinced that I was ovulating (finally I have the symptoms - just when you don't want them!) I called the clinic righht away, who said I can't ovulate early (even with trigger shot last night) and that many women get this. Phew for both of us 

In case I loose this post too - back in a mo...


----------



## Louket

NL2703 - I know exactly how you feel on both accounts

I was absolutely convinced AF wasn't going to come despite cramps and pains for nearly 2 weeks. This is the longest cycle I've had for 2 years, almost like my body knew i needed it to come on time and started playing games. PCOS really is cruel and unusual. Don't give up hope just yet. Try and stay positive.  

As for the anniversary of your mc the first one is always extremely difficult. My mc was at 13 weeks which is awful as at 12 weeks you think your past the point where it can happen. I was numb at the first anniversary. Didn't cry just felt hollow. We all cope in different ways and it's fine to still be grieving. I can only say that with each year it gets a little bit easier. You will always have those moments where you wonder 'what if' but the pain does lessen with time. 

For me, if all goes to plan, my anniversary will fall between EC and ET. Not sure how I feel about that.

But I remember during mc counselling the counsellor saying that maybe that pregnancy wasn't meant to end in a baby but was to help my body to prepare itself to nurture a child. A strange way to look at it but it has helped both me and DP deal with the loss and given us hope on this journey. 

   and   for you. Xxx


----------



## magicalbabydust

For anyone still to stim, here are a few things I picked up which the nurse did not mention:

Inject standing up. 
Pinch a roll of tummy and inject the medication very slowly. (Painless).
When it is all in, keep the injection there for 10 more secs (stops it leaking out when extracting needle).
Pull out swiftly at same time as letting go of pinched tummy (stops it bleeding).
Inject the menapur on different side of tummy button to the cetrotide but alternate sides each day.
Sterile swab hardens the skin to inject, so avoid if you don't need one.
if you get a rash from the cetrotide - don't worry, some do, should go down within a few hours. I found having a shower after helped it go down faster.
Main thing - don't worry, the injections are straight forwards to make up and painless to inject if you go slowly.
Drink loads of water - thirst will probably make you anyway.
Eat loads of protein including at least one egg everyday.
Trigger shot: I read that many have unfortunate mishaps with it and don't get it all in. My advice - practice with a pen first! Don't put your thumb on the end until the needle is in, then keep your thumb on it until you have injected, held for 10 secs and then come out. Don't let your thumb off.
Cf ovulation signs = normal. I also had popping sensation, bit of nausea, a little tiredness but not too much, a little bloating but not much and big headache on first two days of stimming, which then left.

All in all - it is totally fine and really nothing to worry about. You have only excitement that you are injecting happiness and goodness  xxx


----------



## magicalbabydust

Louket and NL2703


----------



## josie37

Magical - thanks so much.. what's CF ovulation signs? CF? Glad to know I'm not going mad and that it's not just me   Really wishing you all the best for tomorrow  . Great that were able to write tips for everyone  - sure many will find it v useful xx

deb1234 - thanks also for your kind words. nice that you have a cycle buddy its really great to chat with people who are at the same stage  

Louket and NL2703 - fingers crossed for your AFs! Must be so hard what you've been through especially with anniversaries etc. you are brave to go through IVF and really hope this time it is meant to be for you xx  

NL2703 - can sympathise with the constant reminder from neighbours. Mine upstairs have a little girl who's about one and a half. I hear every cry and sometimes it seems like a constant reminder that we don't have children.. or at times can just be v annoying especially when I'm trying to rest and get proper sleep to give me strength in this process. Really need to move somewhere with some peace and quiet.


----------



## josie37

PS all re injection tips from Magical - 

I would add that you can apparently use Emla cream to numb the injection site - though I'd check with your clinics to be sure. I found I didn't need this as the whole process was far easier and less painful than I thought. 

Also other thing I would say is make sure you give yourself the time to do each injection and sit quietly and read through the instructions as you do each step at least the first couple of times.

xx


----------



## NL2703

Louket thank you for your kind words, I'm so sorry to hear of your mc. Mother nature can be so cruel sometimes, I've managed to pick myself up and try and remain positive but at times you just get a little reminder which makes things hard.

I wish you and all the lovely ladies on this forum lots and lots of  



Louket said:


> NL2703 - I know exactly how you feel on both accounts
> 
> I was absolutely convinced AF wasn't going to come despite cramps and pains for nearly 2 weeks. This is the longest cycle I've had for 2 years, almost like my body knew i needed it to come on time and started playing games. PCOS really is cruel and unusual. Don't give up hope just yet. Try and stay positive.
> 
> As for the anniversary of your mc the first one is always extremely difficult. My mc was at 13 weeks which is awful as at 12 weeks you think your past the point where it can happen. I was numb at the first anniversary. Didn't cry just felt hollow. We all cope in different ways and it's fine to still be grieving. I can only say that with each year it gets a little bit easier. You will always have those moments where you wonder 'what if' but the pain does lessen with time.
> 
> For me, if all goes to plan, my anniversary will fall between EC and ET. Not sure how I feel about that.
> 
> But I remember during mc counselling the counsellor saying that maybe that pregnancy wasn't meant to end in a baby but was to help my body to prepare itself to nurture a child. A strange way to look at it but it has helped both me and DP deal with the loss and given us hope on this journey.
> 
> and  for you. Xxx


----------



## NL2703

Thank you magicalbabydust 



magicalbabydust said:


> Louket and NL2703


----------



## NL2703

Thanks Josie, I also hear my neighbours baby cry all the time and it's a reminder of how empty we feel. Oh well here's lot of  to us all



josie37 said:


> Magical - thanks so much.. what's CF ovulation signs? CF? Glad to know I'm not going mad and that it's not just me  Really wishing you all the best for tomorrow . Great that were able to write tips for everyone - sure many will find it v useful xx
> 
> deb1234 - thanks also for your kind words. nice that you have a cycle buddy its really great to chat with people who are at the same stage
> 
> Louket and NL2703 - fingers crossed for your AFs! Must be so hard what you've been through especially with anniversaries etc. you are brave to go through IVF and really hope this time it is meant to be for you xx
> 
> NL2703 - can sympathise with the constant reminder from neighbours. Mine upstairs have a little girl who's about one and a half. I hear every cry and sometimes it seems like a constant reminder that we don't have children.. or at times can just be v annoying especially when I'm trying to rest and get proper sleep to give me strength in this process. Really need to move somewhere with some peace and quiet.


----------



## dingle123

magicalbabydust said:


> For anyone still to stim, here are a few things I picked up which the nurse did not mention:
> 
> Inject standing up.
> Pinch a roll of tummy and inject the medication very slowly. (Painless).
> When it is all in, keep the injection there for 10 more secs (stops it leaking out when extracting needle).
> Pull out swiftly at same time as letting go of pinched tummy (stops it bleeding).
> Inject the menapur on different side of tummy button to the cetrotide but alternate sides each day.
> Sterile swab hardens the skin to inject, so avoid if you don't need one.
> if you get a rash from the cetrotide - don't worry, some do, should go down within a few hours. I found having a shower after helped it go down faster.
> Main thing - don't worry, the injections are straight forwards to make up and painless to inject if you go slowly.
> Drink loads of water - thirst will probably make you anyway.
> Eat loads of protein including at least one egg everyday.
> Trigger shot: I read that many have unfortunate mishaps with it and don't get it all in. My advice - practice with a pen first! Don't put your thumb on the end until the needle is in, then keep your thumb on it until you have injected, held for 10 secs and then come out. Don't let your thumb off.
> Cf ovulation signs = normal. I also had popping sensation, bit of nausea, a little tiredness but not too much, a little bloating but not much and big headache on first two days of stimming, which then left.
> 
> All in all - it is totally fine and really nothing to worry about. You have only excitement that you are injecting happiness and goodness  xxx


Thank you for this - really very helpful and reassuring. Will be referring to this when I start stimming xxx


----------



## Attagirl

Magical thanks for the injection tips!

Sarah, Josie, Magical - good luck for tomorrow!

Panicstriken - I have EVERYTHING crossed for you!!!!!!!!!          

Sorry for the lack of other personals. Been a hard day - feeling the pressure from DH re the costs of this. Otherwise I think I am feeling good. Though no sign of AF who was due yesterday! Is it normal to have a late visit when DR?  Normally am pretty regular. Have consoled myself with lots of choc today (those cadbury's offers should be banned!) so much for a low GI diet. Am telling myself that the wheatgrass juice I tried on Friday cancels it all out!

Hope all is well with you all.

T


----------



## dingle123

*Attagirl* - IVF is, as far as I am concerned, a very heavy emotional load to carry. I can't even comprehend adding in the financial pressure. Hope you are ok 

PS - if it makes you feel any better...I had two (two!) gu chocolate praline dessert pots this evening


----------



## Louket

Evening ladies

I've spent the day reading the paperwork that comes with the injections preparing for tomorrow and am now convinced I'm going to end up injecting myself with an air bubble  

Just wondered if anyone had any problems with air bubbles in pens or syringes and the best way to combat them


----------



## Daffodilly

Hi ladies

Louket - you'll be fine. The big ones tap out easily and it doesn't matter about the little ones.

I hope everythong is going well for everyone.

good luck to those at the clinics tomorrow

xx


----------



## Rainbowb

Hi ladies! Hope you all don't mind me joining in, af arrived today yippee so I'm due to start short protocol tomorrow, all being well with my scan and hope that my fsh isn't too high to go ahead, just wondering if anyone else felt utter panic just before starting ivf? There's just so much going through my head at the moment, think I wil put on my relaxation cd haha! Hope everyone is all well xxx


----------



## Enabelles

Hi girls,

Magical - thanks for the great tips, we have pens to use so I think it might be slightly easier.  Still pooping myself thinking about it though!

Went for a big long walk today, just feeling a bit restless but otherwise ok so far.

What is everyone doing about work during and after treatment?  Initially I approached HR and told them about the IVF, although I was aiming to take two weeks out of my annual leave after EC I thought it best to be up-front in case I needed more time off due to feeling unwell etc.  In the last few weeks there has been some upheaval in my dept, and to cut a long story short it looks like I'll be the only one left in my team come EC time.  Sooo work are now reluctant to give me my leave... I've made an appointment with docs to get a sick line to cover the time I feel I need, work is very stressful and I just feel it would seriously reduce my chances of success.  The whole thing has just left me sickened, I can't believe they have shown no understanding whatsoever.  Have promised myself that if this doesn't work it is time to do some serious job hunting.  Anyone else having this kind of problem with work??

xxx


----------



## magicalbabydust

Ennabells - if you think that in retrospect you would regret working, please get a doctors note and don't go in. You will want to be taking it easy without added stress, don't hold back. (unless work eases/distracts which doesn't sound your case). Xx

Rainbowb - yep utterly normal, once you have done the first injection, you'll be wondering what all the fuss was about   you'll be fine Hun xx

Louket - air bubbles are very easy to get rid of. You just tip the injection the other way around and give it a flick, try it a few times before you inject - it can't come out. Or failing that, get a practice syringe and needle (they give you way more than you need) and practice with water putting an air bubble in and taking it out again.  Xx

Attagirl - lots of girls have posted that AF was late after dr, upto about 6 days I think can be normal so the clinics are all prepared for delays. Don't worry about DH, they all show their stress in different ways. I remind myself that daily. You are on the road now and so no point in stressing over what you have decided together. 

Good luck everyone tomorrow,

Sarah & panic -    tonight for you. Xxx


----------



## shelleysugar

hello ladies

Ennabells - I agree with Magical, you must not go into work as you will only wonder 'what if' if you end up with problems or ultimately a negative result.  Give yourself the best chance - good luck.

Magical - good luck with EC tomorrow and thank you for tips on injecting - I will save that advice for in a couple of weeks, when I start injecting.

Rainbowb - I have switched from being utterly petrified, generally okay and oddly a little bit excited!  Yesterday I felt like I was anxious all day for no reason (other than starting IVF!) - I had sweaty palms and couldn't relax but I'm much better today.  Oh dear - I wonder what I'll be like when there are drugs inside me!  Anyway, I definitely sympathise with you - I think nothing beats a bubble bath for relaxation - love it  

Louket - good luck with starting the injections. I'm sure after a few goes, you will get used to it - that's what I'm hoping anyway!

Hello to everyone else - I'm finding it hard to keep up with everyone but I will keep trying.
Shelleysugar x


----------



## Attagirl

Enabelles - Commisserations, this is exactly what I would expect from my work place if I told them! Hence the fact I haven't. Essentially I think you need to take a step back and think about this slightly differently. Your employer has a resourcing issue. UNfortunate for them, but not your problem. I think a large number of employers view you differently once you are pregnant anyway (and not in a positive way) so don't waste your loyalty and your opportunity to make your IVF work on your employer. I guess your options are to pretend to toe the line and pull a sicky, go into work and hope that its not too stressy or try and be open with your employer and see what happens. In any case I would start making notes of the times and dates on which you have had the relevant conversations to ensure you have a clear record in the event that they start behaving really badly (any guesses what I do for a living?!)

I had booked some time off (supposedly to cover my pregnant nanny's maternity appointments) but unfortunately my dates seem to be a little out of whack so I think I will be moving the days I have booked off which is going to look a little odd given the reasoning I have given!

Thanks for the advice Magical! Good luck tomorrow.


----------



## Attagirl

P.S I am decidedly lacking in bubbles! Should anyone fancy blowing one my way it would be gratefully received!!!


----------



## dingle123

Done


----------



## dingle123

<also lacking in bubbles>


----------



## magicalbabydust

Thanks girls xxx

Just  seen your latest post. The worst bit so far was waitin for ivf to start, when you have started, it really is fine. Apart from my cry on Saturday, which I think is natural, I haven't had any mood swings or anything that I'd be afraid/worried to again, so really don't worry about getting started (si much easier said than done I know!!). Sorry for spellers - from phone Xxx


----------



## josie37

RainbowB - yes have spent most of this year stressed about IVF....costs, is it the right thing to do, NHS v private etc etc .totally normal I think! much better now am doing it! 

Enabelles - yes forget work! if it's anything like my place your loyalty is not acknowledged and so think of yourself for once. Have taken a week off to cover EC/ET as not sure my place would allow me to take it as sick leave. Not sure what the done thing is for this - I guess each employer has different view

Attagirl - sorry you've had a bad day..hang in there

Night night to everyone
Look forward to hearing your updates tomorrow
xxx


----------



## panicstricken

Seem to be having a problem with the PM this morning - Grrr!

just wanted to send special thoughts to Josie, Sarah and Magical for today,

and to thank everyone for their continued support

xxx


----------



## Mrs.M

Thinking of you today Magical xx

Panicstricken, hoping that little embie is still growing xx


----------



## Macknash76

Good luck today Magical & Panicstricken fingers crossed you get good news xxxx


----------



## kazzamc01

dingle123 said:


> <also lacking in bubbles>


blew a few xxx
hope you are well x


----------



## kazzamc01

Attagirl said:


> P.S I am decidedly lacking in bubbles! Should anyone fancy blowing one my way it would be gratefully received!!!


Blew a few to you too xx


----------



## dingle123

*Kazzamc01* - thank you lovely - how are you doing?

*Magical* - thinking of you today! 

*Panicstricken* - hope your little embie is doing well xxx

AFM, I picked up the menopur etc today and start injecting Wed. A fairly low dose (150) but I am guessing it's due to my AMH levels. Very, very excited right now - thought we'd never get to this point!

Is anyone else starting stimming this week?

Have a lovely day all - lovely and  here in London.

Laura xxx


----------



## Sarah36

Hey Ladies,

Both my little fighters made it to good quality blastocyst, am over the moon. They have given me photos and now frozen them until they sort my lining out. I am totally fine with this and now have to wait for a period, then back on clomid as my lining did get thick on that. Interestingly the consultant said in a few years they will only do frozen as it gives the body time to recover. So for now a bit of chill out time for me and probably a few much needed Vinos!! 
For anyone going into EC do not get despondent if you are told you have a poor quality embryo, I was told this on Thursday and it smartened itself up and got to blasto.

Magical, Josie and Panicstricken - hope you all got on ok today and had good news  

Laura - good luck with everything, I seem to remember right at the start we thought we would be cycle buddies  

Ennabelles - I had the time between EC and expected ET off, which I am so glad I did, waiting for the calls is pretty stressful. I arranged to work from home xx

Attagirl - how are you today? I had a huge piece of chocolate cheesecake yesterday, sometimes you just need comfort food don't you! Xx

Sarah., how are the stimms going Hun? 

To all you other lovely ladies, I hope you are doing well whatever stage you are at.

Loads of love


----------



## Daffodilly

thought i'd check how everone is doing. sarah that's great news about your 2. I had no idea they are thinking about frozen only in future - makes you think just how much your putting your body though.

panickstricken and magical - hope things are going ok today.

I signed myself off sick from day off EC for 1 week and have a sick note for this week. I just know that if I get a negative I'd blame any work issues so am chilling out at home watching movies and trying to keep my hormones happy!

Hope everyone is doing ok
xx


----------



## Mrs.M

Sarah that's brill news about your embies   Enjoy the rest & they'll be back where they belong in no time   xxx


----------



## dingle123

Mrs.M said:


> Sarah that's brill news about your embies  Enjoy the rest & they'll be back where they belong in no time  xxx


What *Mrs.M* said - brilliant new Sarah xx


----------



## panicstricken

Magical - hope you're recovering nicely after your EC, hope all went well?

Dingle - I was excited to start stimms too, I really felt I was doing something positive, best of luck with it!

Sarah36 - Congrats on your lovely blasts! 

I can echo what  Sarah36 said about being told about poor quality embies - my little non-fertilised no hoper from Saturday was today declared a top quality 8 cell, and described by the embryologist as "really, really lovely" WOO HOO! so if at first the news looks bleak things can change in a matter of days.  

love and luck to everyone xx


----------



## dingle123

Meh. My clinic have just called - I'm actually to start next Wed - I'm in an egg sharing programme and they 'forgot' they'd have to prepare my recipient for treatment. Sigh. So I'll continue sniffing and start jabbing next Wed. I guess after all this time another week won't kill me. And the recipient has been waiting patiently herself so she'll be pleased today to hear she can finally start.


----------



## magicalbabydust

Sarah and panic - that is such wonderful news from both of you - I am grinning here for you both and for your embies.

Dingle - that sounds amazing of you.

Sorry for lack of personals, you've all been so kind with well-wishing, I am a little sleepy but wanted to reassure anyone yet to do ec that like all the other girls said, it is fine.  I can't remember who was worried about being sedated rather than having a general - but that is what I had and it is exactly the same as a general, you just feel better afterwards.  All went really well this morning and I laid 10 eggs    I've called them: super, glue, prit, stick, double, sided, sticky, tape, blue, tack. Hopefully at least one will stick with us. The embryologist came in before we left and said that they would put them with the sperm this afternoon and they are phoning us in the morning to say whether any have fertilised. Big fingers crossed. 

One small thing as I know I'll forget, as I'm allergic to codein, so instead of cocodamol, they were prescribing me paracetamol and neurophen, I questioned the neurophen as thought when FTC we shouldn't take it. They realised minor mistake and I didn't have any. Make sure you don't take it if offered. That said, it is not too painful and I haven't used the paracetamol yet. Back in the morning.   to everyone xx


----------



## Vic-n-Ste

Magical - wow 10 eggs yippeee that's a great number, well done hun! Let us know how they are doing tomorrow, haha and I love the names you have given them haha!
Xxx


----------



## cuteloveangel

wow magical babydust. 10 is really good. i hope they all fertilise for you. 

mrs m - thanks for sticking around to see how the rest of us get one even thought you got your bfp. i think we all need your bfp support. 

afm - I'm waiting until wed for another scan as my lining was still too thick to start menopur so they ve kept me on burselin for another week which isn't tragic as i have been waiting 2 yrs but its not magic either as now i have to wait an extra week to the process. 

hopefully i can start menopur on weds though and then at least then i can start the countdown for ec....woop.woop!!!

so where is everyone based in uk. i can see many of you are in london. I'm at birmingham womens? anyone else there?


----------



## deb1234

Sarah - congrats on the embies. Really pleased for you..... And a bit envious for the vino  

Panicstricken - so happy for you that you have a little fighter. What an emotional roller coaster for you!

Magical - 10 eggs, that's brilliant. You have done so well. The names made me laugh. Thanks also for the tip on pain relief as I also can't have codeine.

Afm - went back to work today, there are two of us in the department having IVF within a week or so of each other. A third in the department was a little freaked by this and decided that she ought to start trying in case she had difficulties as well. As suspected she fell pregnant on the second month of trying and told me this morning. Therefore started the day with a sob but am genuinely pleased for her. Going to be tricky for the other two of us though if either one doesn't work. 

I did start stimming today though. One step closer!

Sorry to those I've missed. Hope all is going well.


----------



## josie37

Hi all,

Magical - stimming partner, congrats of your 10 eggs - i love their names ..trust you will be keeping the names of the selected one(s) post-birth! So glad it went well for you

Panic - excellent news - you have a little fighter there!

Deb  - congrats on starting stims. So hard when others around you fall pregnant so easily.. we each have our own journey I guess

Sarah - 2 blastos that's fab - just shows you! enjoy the vino and growing your lining

Dingle and cutelovelangel - sorry about the delays - hang in there

Vic n ste - how are you coping with your wait?

Mrs M - bet you are still  

Hi to everyone else on here and sending you lots of PMA    

AFM been for scan today and had 3 follicles at 18 or more (just) so booked in for EC on Thursday. Was hoping there would be more but they still have a few days to grow and can see from Magical's sizes that I should be ok (thank god for this site!)

Those who have had EC - did you have pain killer that you (excuse directness) put up bottom - nurse gave to me today but seems to be optional??!

Thanks for any advice
xxx


----------



## S4r4h2k

Josie, Yay for EC Thursday  xxx

Panicstricken, I was so pleased to hear about your fighter    xxxx

NL       not surprised you feel sad and all over the place, thinking of you hun xxx

Deb Yay for starting stimms  xxx

Attagirl here is an AF dance for you                I've eaten one and a half massive toblerones in the last week  xxxx

Hi Dingle, wow egg sharing what a wonderful thing to do xxxx

Hey Magical and Lorna hope you are both good xxxx

Cuteloveangel fingers crossed you get the go ahead to start menopur on Weds hun              xxxx

Louket don't worry take your time, if you flick the syringe they will float to the top, and if you press the plunger till some of the liquid squirts out then you will know for sure all the bubbles have gone, I practiced with some water for ages before doing my first one xxx

Hi Rainbowb and welcome xxx

Enabelles you'll be fine, I'm not working and as someone said don't do anything you will later question, just take it easy and try to stay stress free xxx

Hi Shelleysugar xxx

Sarah 36 YAY so pleased for your little fighters  xxx I am good thanks, have my scan tomorrow so hoping all going to plan xxx

Sorry to all the ladies I haven't mentioned, hope you are all well, sending lots of love,         and        xxx

AFM I have my first stimm scan tomorrow, so hoping all going to plan if so I have second scan booked for Friday and EC will be on Monday  xxx


----------



## Mrs.M

Magical, brilliant news! And I love your names too! Have a good nights rest. I found the next part the hardest (waiting for daily updates on the embies.) So come back & give us more good news tomorrow!

Panickstricken, I am absolutely over the moon for you. That little embie is such a fighter!! When is it being returned back to the mothership? Sending you loads and luck & babydust!

Attagirl, hope AF comes soon!

Josie, best of luck for EC! And it's surprising what can show up overnight too, so there may well be more follies!

Cuteloveangel, hoping EC isn't too long for you! I wish that I could pass on my good luck to all of you  

Hope everyone else is ok & doing well! xxx


----------



## Macknash76

Sarah, Panic and Magical so so pleased for all of you today xxxx


----------



## trying2011

magical - this really made me laugh

" All went really well this morning and I laid 10 eggs    I've called them: super, glue, prit, stick, double, sided, sticky, tape, blue, tack. "


----------



## NL2703

Oh wow, well done majical, so pleased for you  Take lots of rest



magicalbabydust said:


> Sarah and panic - that is such wonderful news from both of you - I am grinning here for you both and for your embies.
> 
> Dingle - that sounds amazing of you.
> 
> Sorry for lack of personals, you've all been so kind with well-wishing, I am a little sleepy but wanted to reassure anyone yet to do ec that like all the other girls said, it is fine. I can't remember who was worried about being sedated rather than having a general - but that is what I had and it is exactly the same as a general, you just feel better afterwards. All went really well this morning and I laid 10 eggs  I've called them: super, glue, prit, stick, double, sided, sticky, tape, blue, tack. Hopefully at least one will stick with us. The embryologist came in before we left and said that they would put them with the sperm this afternoon and they are phoning us in the morning to say whether any have fertilised. Big fingers crossed.
> 
> One small thing as I know I'll forget, as I'm allergic to codein, so instead of cocodamol, they were prescribing me paracetamol and neurophen, I questioned the neurophen as thought when FTC we shouldn't take it. They realised minor mistake and I didn't have any. Make sure you don't take it if offered. That said, it is not too painful and I haven't used the paracetamol yet. Back in the morning.  to everyone xx


----------



## Louket

Evening ladies

Mrs M - how are you doing. So lovely to still see you here giving your support  

Panicstriken - absolutely brilliant news. Very excited for you and proof that things can turn around on this journey

Magicalbabydust - well done Hun. 10 is fantastic ( the names made me   ) good luck for your call tomorrow

Josie - great news for you too. EC on Thursday  

Sarah36 - fab news for you too Hun. Dead jealous over your vino. Will definitely be living vicariously  

Lorna & Vic - how are you ladies holding up? Is the 2ww as hard as they say it is??

Dingle, Shellysugar, Lilew - how are you coping with DR?

S4r4h - good luck for tmrw   all goes well and you get your EC for Monday

Cutieloveangel - stimming from Wednesday   you'll be joing this weeks cycle buddies

Attagirl - a mini AF dance for you        hope that helps!

Nl2703 - how are you feeling today Hun   hopefully a lot better

Deb1234 & Rainbowb - how did you get in with your first injections?

Apologies to those I've missed   and   for you

AFM...First injection of Gonal-f at 100ui today and really wondered what I was so stressed about. All over in minutes and completely painless. Have had a slight headache all day but been out and about and not drunk a lot of water which hasn't helped. 

First scan booked for Friday and really hoping for good results despite the dose being so low. OHSS is my biggest fear at the moment and know how likely it is so as long as there are no signs of that I'll be happy. 

Does anyone else have PCOS? Wondering how often you were scanned and how long you stimmed for?


----------



## Artlover

What a good Monday its been positivity abounds on this thread.  I was so pleased to hear the good news for Sarah and Panicstricken, it must have been a difficult weekend for you both.  Your stories will help inspire others as some of the ladies have mentioned.  

Magical ten eggs thats brilliant, the names are inspired - love them.  

Josie37 - I wasn't offered a pain killer at all.  Following the procedure we were told to take paracetemol if we needed it.  EC was fine though...its just the bloating which can be frustrating.  And then the routine of cyclogest starts/ progesterone support starts.  It soon becomes a routine am and pm and dare I say it I don't really mind it now.....

As to leave or not to leave that is the question?  Wouldn't it be great if you could get signed off or reduced hours for IVF?  Its still a struggle to concentrate whatever stage your at.  As a Manager I know that there is a screen where we can put in reasons for leave and it comes up...but I didn't want to tell my workplace what I was doing.  However it definately helped me to have leave when booking in for scan appointments and then around the time of EC and for the week after.  It also gave me more time to read up on everything and to catch up on everyones news on FF!

To All - I am so pleased to hear that the process is looking positive for all you ladies out there. Hugs all around


----------



## Brasso

Hello ladies,

Loads of good news yesterday all round, Sarah, panic, magical... Wow.

I had my EC yesterday and was going to post but was in so much pain I didn't. Found out this morning the reason for my pain, sever constipation, all eased now!!!  Thankfully I didn't post yesterday otherwise I could  have given you all false update on what to expect pain wise!

Anyhow, they managed to collect 13 eggs, and I got the news this morning that 9 have fertilised.... I won't know quality etc until tomorrow, but have provisional time tomorrow for transfer.

Right, got to catch up with my work, I, finding work a great distraction and stops me fretting.

To all the ladies, injecting, about to got for EC apart itll be ALL OK.  the EC, apart from from by discomfort caused by sever constipation, really is quite straight forward procedure.  I was completely knocked out, so it was nice having a sleep... I did plenty of sleeping yesterday also!

Will update when I can, great news to all the lovely ladies, I'm sure I saw a post from someone saying what a great Monday it has been, I have to say, it was lovely reading all the posts last night despite the pain... So hopefully you can all forgive me not posting last night, and telling you about the pain that turned out to be nothing at all 😃


----------



## Daffodilly

9 fertilised - wow that's wonderful. Glad your pain eased!!! x


----------



## magicalbabydust

Morning, 

Brasso - we are on exactly the same timings - brilliant about your 9 fertilised from 13.  You must be thrilled.

Josie - your eggs will continue growing hun (they say they grow at 2mm per day if that helps) xx

Am in a hurry but just wanted to say thank you for your lovely encouraging messages.  Good news is that 7 have fertilised from the 10, all still at one cell, and fingers crossed that some divide well.  They are looking at a day 3 transfer as they are worried they may not survive until day 5 day, we'll know more tomorrow.  

   for everyone and back later to do personals xxx


----------



## Mrs.M

Brasso & Magical, brilliant news this morning. Sending lots of growing vibes to those little embies xx

Louket, I also have PCOS. I had EC on day 14 after stimming with Gonal F 150 from day 2 & Cetrotide from day 6. At the time of EC i had loads of follicles - about 40 i think, but the majority of them were small. The clinic were happy to schedule EC as soon as I had at least 5 follies at 17mm or more, if they had waited for the small follicles to catch up then i would be at really high risk of OHSS. And we got 11 eggs so still a good number. Make sure you drink plenty & rest as much as you can!

xxxx


----------



## Macknash76

Fantastic news Brasso and Magical   

Panic how are you today? x

S4r4H how has your scan gone? Fingers crossed all good and EC still scheduled for Monday xx

Vic & Lorna how are you both? Hope 2ww isn't sending you as crazy as it sent me!!  

Sarah36 - How jealous am I about the vino!! So glad you have 2 little fighters there honey  

Mrs M - Hows the wait for the scan? Your is a few days before mine xx

Dingle, Cuteloveangel, Josie, Louket, lilew, Attagirl, Deb and NL hope youa re all doing OK and the meds aren't giving you too many side effects. 

Hello to all the new ladies!! xx

Sorry people I have missed, so many on here now it is hard to keep up! xx


----------



## Attagirl

Happy Tuesday all. Just a quickie as I am meant to be working!

Magical - welldone on your 10 eggs laid and 7 little sticky embies! I got some strange looks when I cracked up reading the names (while supposedly working). 

Panicstricken - great that your embie is still going strong!

Debs - hope the stimming is going well. Not long to go now before the exciting bit!

Sarah - 2 blastos! Great stuff.

Mrs M and S4r4h2k - thanks for the AF wishes - no such luck. Off to acupuncture in a few mins.

Apols for the other lack of personals. Hopefully more this evening. Am picking up my meds on the way home. At the rate I am going I am going to be setting new records for the amount of Buserelin used in an IVF cycle! Irritating but then I wont be complaining next month when hopefully my lining will be nice and thick to provide a home for the embies that I will hopefully have produced!!!!!!


----------



## keldan89

Panic & Sarah you have some fighters there!   they keep getting better. 

Magical & brasso you both have excellent crops there! You have your whole family & more! Love the names!     they divide well for you both

S4r4h2k how did the scan go?

Louket I'm going to be on gonal f too when I start stimms at end of the month but at 225!!   I have low amh tho

NL hope your feeling better  

Deb   you & your colleagues can all go through pg together. I have a younger colleague who is also of ATM & she wasn't even trying so I know how you feel   dunno what ly boss is gonna do when I'm off as well! We pretty much keep the company running between us! Lol!

Josie good luck for ec on thurs

CLA I'm in sunny southend (almost!) in Essex & at Bourn hall colchester. Hope you can start menopur tomorrow

Single good luck with stimms next week. Amazing to be able to help someone else out as well

AFM I think my body is competing to see how many side effects it can give me!    so far I have insomnia, tiredness, acid reflux, nausea, irritability, emotional, hot flushes, acne & bloating! Joy!

 &   to all & sorry to those I've missed, your doing ok whatever stage your at

Kel
Xx


----------



## Rainbowb

Hope everyone is well, reading everyone's posts really helps me to remember in not alone! I started short protocol yesterday, fsh had come down to 8.9 from 11.9 and scan was ok apart from 2 very small cysts on right ovary- but the consultant was happy with it so off injecting I go! I'm on gonal f 300- just wondering if the constant headache is normal? Fingers crossed for everyone xxxxx


----------



## josie37

Hope you are all ok today  

RainbowB - I was on Gonal F 300 too.. was bit headachy at start.. drink LOTS! hope it's going ok for you other than that

Magical - great news that 7 fertilized!! I reckon pritt, stick, blue and tack are leading the way!  When do you hear re day 3 or 5 transfer? Fingers and toes crossed for you. Thanks also for your advice re follicles continuing to grow...NHS tell me nothing! Also did you say should take nurofen..did you just have paracetamol post-EC. Am thinking of not taking this bottom painkiller! 

Louket - hope injections going well and no headache today

Brasso - great stuff- 9 fertilized that is amazing!! Let us know how they get on   Any idea why the constipation - is that side effect of EC?

S4r4h - did you have a scan today?

hi Keldan, Attagirl, NL2703 and everyone else who's around!

AFM - TRIGGER injection in 2 hours  

xx


----------



## Louket

Evening all

Magical and Brasso well done on those fertilised eggs. Brilliant results

Rainbowb, I started yesterday too and have also had a near constant headache so seems to be normal. 

AFM..really terrible day today. Got to work and burst into tears immediately. Locked myself in my office and sobbed down the phone to DP for an hour. Calmed down slightly after that but waterworks have been on and off all day. 

My job is REALLY stressful and they've recently made both my boss and the boss above him redundant so you can guess who's picking up the slack. I can't even get a day off as there's no one around to authorise it. By 4pm I'd sobbed and sniffed my way through a box of kleenex and called one of the HR managers to discuss my options. Fortunately he was really nice and quite happy for me to let him know what I needed in terms of time off and flexible working and is going to assign me to a manager in another department until mine sort themselves out. 

Came home to a lovely bubble bath courtesy of DP and a takeaway (cooking would be asking too much of him!) so feel marginally calmer now. 

All these tears and only day 2 of a low dose Gonal-f. Lord help me and those around me when I get to the good stuff!

   for everyone, sorry for lack of personals but need an early night, knackered from all the tears


----------



## josie37

aaaah Louket - not all days on Gonal F will be that bad I promise
Rest lots and put yourself first through all of this x

A couple of questions -

Anymore thoughts on pain-killer suppository pre EC is necessary? even though clinic gave it to me leaflet says 'diclofenac sodium may make it more difficult to become pregnant' !!!
Did anyone have acupuncture pre/post ET? 
When do you start the progesterone - is it post ET?

Thanks
xx


----------



## josie37

ps Artlover  -so did you need/ take  just the paracetamol post EC?


----------



## Sarah36

Hey everyone,

Well back to work today, kept checking in on everyones news though  
So chuffed for bras so and magical to have such excellent fertilisation   

Mrs M - hows pregnancy going? found your post really interesting as I was told I had PCOS as I didn't have a period for so long, I have doubted it because I don't have any of the symptoms plus a scanographer totally disagreed. I only ever had 8 follicles through treatment and you had 40 at first. Do you have any of the symptoms? Xx  

Macknash- amazingly I haven't had the vino yet, my friend today booked the theatre and a nice restaurant for next Saturday as a lovely surprise. Think the vino may be consumed at the weekend, hope you are doing 
well Hun xx  

Kel , I hope the side effects improve Hun  

Rainbow - good luck.xx

Josie - lots of luck and hope with the trigger xx 

Louket - hope you are ok and have a better day tomorrow   

Deb - hope the stimmings going well xx

Sarah - hopenthe scan went well Hun  

I would absolutely love to be in Mrs M and Macknash position right now but for now  it now feels quite nice to be able to switch off for a few weeks and then focus when my AF comes and try to get my lining as thick as I can    

Loads of love to everyone xxx


----------



## Macknash76

Josie - I too suffered with constipation and when I went in for ET just two days after EC consultant said it was an effect of the EC and the meds. Hope that answers question.

I also had acupuncture day before EC day of ET and then a week after that. My acupuncturist loves my money! Ha ha

Started the progesterone day after EC, Hateful things!!

Hope everyone doing well today xxxx


----------



## josie37

Thanks v much mcnash - look forward to that then!  oh the joys of ivf!!
Think i will see my acupuncturist on day of ET too if i can.. Reckon what I've shelled out on that in last 6 months would be enough for decent holiday..which would be a lot more relaxing than needles..any way be worth it if it helps!

Hope you have your feet up


----------



## Macknash76

Ha ha hardly, I'm not very good at doing nothing!! But I am taking it easy not doing as much as I am used too


----------



## Attagirl

Thanks everyone the AF dances worked!!!!


----------



## dingle123

*Rainbowb* - hope the headaches ease up. Are you drinking lots of water?

*josie37* - how did the trigger go? Loads of luck for ec 

*Louket* - sorry to hear yesterday was a terrible day - IVF is such an emotional journey from beginning to end. 

*Sarah36* - nice to have a little break and rest for a bit.....roll on AF xx

*Macknash*- how are you feeling? Roll on scan date!

*Panicstricken* - hope your embie is still doing well xx

*Attagirl* - hooray! Finally! 

*Brasso* - well done on 9 fertilising 

*cuteloveangel* - *waves to you over in Birmigham* - I'm in West London.

*Mrs.M* - how are you feeling? Not long now till your scam - you must be so excited!

*Keldan89* - all your side effects sound familiar - bleurgh, poor us 

AFM - another week of Synarel and I can start menopur this time next week. Is anyone else on a similar dose? (150)

Spent a large chunk of yesterday weeping - so sick of the emotional side effects of down regging 

Have a good day all,

Laura xx


----------



## magicalbabydust

Louket - yipiiii you have started injecting - remember to drink loads of water to keep the headache away. My headache went after 2 days and I kept drinking 2.5 litres of water per day. So sorry to hear about work but great that you have managed to move managers while this is going on. If all else fails - get a sick note, it is not worth the extra stress. I am saying this as an employer - I would be horrified if my employee was going through IVF with the added stress of things at work. (although I guess I have a major insight!). See your go for a sick note if need be. Xx

Brasso - how are you feeling and how are your embies getting on - are you ET tomorrow or Saturday?

Attagirl - AF wohoooo! Who'd have thought you'd be glad to see it! The extra few weeks will all be worth it Hun and great that you are in good hands of those who have made you get it fit first.

Kelden - totally normal to feel  and remember you are not alone. Keep drinking that water and if it helps get a relaxation cd to escape to - helped me lots. Hope you Re feeling better soon hun xxx

Rainbowb - yipiiii you've started, great news - keep on that water Hun! 

Josie - don't take neurophen (or bruphen/I bruphen - same thing but differant brand) or volterol (also branded as diclophenic). The only one safe is paracetamol. They can combine this with cocodamol if you are V sore. All that said, with 10 eggs out, I am uncomfortable but not enough to take paracetamol, so hopefully you should be the same. Acupuncturists like to see you right before ET and after ET, they did not seem interested in EC with me. Yes - the progesterone is started after EC, I was told to take it from day 2 in the mornings. Good luck tomorrow Josie, please remember it is not nearly as bad as you are expecting. Looking forward to hearing your good news xx

Deb1234 - how are you getting along with the dr? When do you start stimming or have you already and I missed it?

Dingle-laura, soon this dr will be over Hun and you will be stimulating happiness! Let your self have a good cry and then remember that this will all be worth it in the longrun.

Afm - from our 7 fertilised, we have 5 good embies (and one growing too fast and one not good). So they are going to see early tomorrow, if we have at least 4 then we can wait until until day 5 in the hope that one will be a blastocyst. If by tomorrow morning there is only 3, then we will go straight into the clinic for a day 3 transfer instead. I am hoping for day 5. All fingers crossed! Am actually feeling ok about this bit as it is totally out of our hands and all we can do is pray for the embies. I was feeling happily positive about our latest news until chatting it through with dh and now feeling blue about statistics.   must try and pull myself back up. All fingers crossed for everyone today xx


----------



## Attagirl

Right I have actually got a notepad out to go backwards and pick up everyone's news!!!

*Louket* - it sounds like you are making progress. Sorry to hear you had a bad day yesterday. I hope today is going better. V impressed you dealt with work so effectively! 
*Brasso* - wow 9 fertilised!!!! V impressed.
*Keldan* - hope you are doing ok.
*Rainbow B* - hope your head isnt too bad!
*Josie* - good luck with the trigger! You are into the final straight!
*Debs* - how is the stimming going?
*Magical * - the stats mean NOTHING! You could be one of the lucky ones! Fingers crossed! 
*Panic* - how is that little toughie doing? I hope well.  
*Dingle, ShelleySugar, LileW and Enabelles* - hope you are all doing well!
Artlover, MacKnash and Mrs M - hope your insides are stretching nicely ;0)

*AFM* - (took me a while to realise AFM wasn't another person btw!!) AF just arrived. Have rescheduled my appointment from Friday to Tuesday for a scan and hopefully starting stimming. We shall see... some of the posts above have worried me a little. I had thought that DR was the part of this fun process with the worst side effects, but some people seem to be suffering with the stimming...I know people react in different ways, but just so I can prepare myself, which have those of you who have done both, found worst? I am about 10 days behind "schedule" so will have to make up a whole new pack of lies as to why I need to move the few days off I had booked!


----------



## Attagirl

P.S I forgot to say, thank you everyone for my bubbles!!!!


----------



## Brasso

Hiya, quick update before next conference call...

Magic you are doing well!  I had a call this morning and my 9 embies are doing well and all dividing at different rates but quality good so far ( got my fingers crossed that it continues).  They are going to call me again tomorrow, and if there are any leads they said they give me option to transfer tomorrow or continue through to Saturday to blastocyst, so we are definitely synced  

Ladies, found a nice way to get those nuts down... Crush almonds and brazil nuts sprinkle over Greek yogurt and drizzle a little honey.... Delicious (I've also tried with vanilla ice ream and equally yummy). 

I've been munching on brazil nuts and almonds for weeks now, and needed to do something different whist keep my intake of them.  I've also added ground almonds to a milk with a few raspberries and zapped it in the blender makes a nice change to a glass of milk which technicall it still is,  a bit of flavour.

Gosh the things we do, I'm sure if we combined all of the many good tips on this forum it could well be a best seller somewhere!

Sorry for lack of personals, I'm supposedly working!


----------



## LiLew

Hiya all - quick post as I should really be working!  I'm finding it so difficult to stay focussed at work!!

Brasso - thanks for the crushed nuts tip!  Think I'll have a go at that

Magical - 5 good embies is great hun so don't get too down about statistics  

Louket - Hope you're feeling better now after your tearful day, you poor thing.  This time is all about you - you are the number one priority so make sure you get plenty of rest and look after yourself.  And if you need a good cry, just have one - don't bottle anything up  

Josie - how did your trigger shot go?  How are you feeling about EC?  Sending you lots of  

Attagirl - I thought DR was supposed to have the worst side effects too!  I haven't really had any apart from feeling really thirsty and a tad tired today.  So, are you starting stimms next Tuesday?  I'm due to start on Wednesday  

AFM - The Buserelin injections are going well, not had any problems or terrible side effects which is great as I thought I would be a right monster to live with by now!  AF arrived today as scheduled which I am soooo shocked about as my body never does what it's meant to do in that department!!  Baseline scan booked for next Wednesday, and hopefully I can start the Gonal-F that evening.

 and   to all you lovely ladies - it's so nice to be able to chat to you all on here xxxxxx


----------



## cuteloveangel

hiya girles, 
    
not good news for me I'm afraid....: ( i had another baseline scan again this week as my lining was still thick last week but unfortunately its actually gone thicker!!!! didn't even know that was possible but it looks like it is. so now i have to take the passaries to bring on another period which is meant to thin the lining, so just waiting for that at the moment and if that doesn't work then there going to have abandon and start again : ( 

feel a bit down but still ok ish as all this means is that its just going to take longer thats all i hope!! 

anyone else had this problem, i feel like i am the only one who's got this problem..... : (


----------



## S4r4h2k

Hi Louket,  have been really emotional myself, my poor dh is not allowed to ask me if I am alright because it is guaranteed to make me start blubbing, glad first injection went well you make sure you drink lots of water and that will keep the headaches and OHSS at bay          . Glad your HR are being supportive and sounds like DP is a keeper  xxx 

Hi Brasso wow 9 out of 13 eggs fertilised thats brilliant xxx

Magical fingers crossed for d5 for you and never mind worrying yourself about statistics, they are open to interpretation you just keep relaxed stress free (as you can) and keep up the PMA          xxx

Macknash hey, how are you, Mork and Mindy? Good I hope?  xxxx

Attagirl yay for AF dance working, it has so far without fail try not to worry about the side effects the stimms will soon see them off xxx

Kel     looks like you have the lions share of side effects hun, try to relax and drink lots of water, before you know it you will be starting stimms and they will be a distant memory and besides, it will all be worth it in the end honey        xxxx

Hi Rainbowb lots of water works for me, I also have a natal hypnotherapy cd that I listen to, helps me no end xxx

Josie Hope EC went ok for you today hun     xxx

Cuteloveangel,     I am so sorry hun, not surprised you feel a bit down but hey it is just giving your body the best chance to be the best environment it can be for your BFP!!! try not to be disheartened ( I know it is easier said than done )      xxx

Hi Sarah how is work going? definitely make the most of it, while your body prepares itself to get ready for your BFP          have a glass of wine or two for us xxx

Sorry if I have missed anyone else, sending lots of love, PMA               xxx

AFM had my scan yesterday, four follicles on my left and seven on my right, no idea what size they are but back Friday for another scan and fingers crossed eveything goes to plan then EC will be on Monday           xxxxx


----------



## deb1234

I'm getting a bit behind on these so I hope I don't miss too much out.

Magical - fingers crossed for day 5 for you. Don't worry about statistics, the successes on here have shown its an individual thing. You have done all of the right things and will hopefully go to blastocyst, which is actually a major achievement in itself. Your body has responded well up to this point. No reason it should change now.
And yes I started stimming Monday so all according to timescale so far! I'm struggling more with the stimming but compared to others stories I am counting myself lucky.

Cuteloveangel - sorry to hear about your delay, it must be so frustrating but although it feels like a step further away it is ultimately a step closer to where you want to be.

S4r4h2k - sounds like you have a good clutch forming! Hope all goes well over the next few days

Brasso - 9 embies going well sounds great. You must be happy with that.   that they continue to progress as well. Soon be back where they belong

Lilew - glad you're not getting any side effects. I haven't had any either apart from a bit of a headache which could be work anyway. It made me worry it wasn't working but so far the drugs have done what they are supposed to do.

Dingle - sorry to hear you are struggling with the emotional side. It is totally understandable when you think about it all. Make sure you look after yourself. I have made it a priority that I treat myself and put myself first for a change. 

Attagirl - woo hoo for AF (not often we say that). 
I haven't had side effects with either DR or stimming but am finding the injections harder with stimming. Possibly it's because there's 3 of them so it takes that much longer.

Afm - had an epiphany about work today. We are moving rooms in ghe department and realised that if I stay at work rather than take time off after EC that I will do too much so am going to take the time off. Day 3 of stimming and all ok so far. Did manage to give myself a cracking bruise with one of the injections though. No idea how


----------



## magicalbabydust

Wow my boobs are sore!  

I just wondered whether Trying, Mrs M, McNash and Artlover had any tips on what to eat post EC - do you still eat loads of eggs and water or do you follow anything differant (other than pineapple!) ?  Any tips would be fab xx


----------



## Macknash76

Hi S4r4h lovely to hear from you, we three are OK I think........ This bit is so difficult as have no idea what is going on inside! Roll on scan on he 24th! Sorry to hear you having some side effects, worth it in the end xx

Magical, I still drink lots of water and squash. Gone right off tea and coffee (not a bad thing as was only drinking decaf and it ain't the same   ) just making sure get plenty of protein, fruit and veg. I am back doing the horses but light duties only so getting exercise as well.

Although did have snickers and magnum today........ What can I say it was a bad day!    

Off out somcant do lots of personals but hope you are all ok xxxxx


----------



## ruby5

Hi everyone,

Can I join? I am new but have been following this thread for some time as I am at a similar stage of my first IVF cycle. Its interesting to see people with the same thoughts and concerns myself. I started buserelin injections on 15th aug and stimulation drugs  30th aug, im taking 450iu of menopur. I had a scan this morning, day 6 of stimms which i was worried about incase nothing was happening, however there were some follicles growing, fingers crossed they keep growing!!! 

Goodluck to everyone else with your journey x


----------



## deb1234

Welcome ruby5. Glad you have some follies growing. I know what you mean, if there's no side effects you have no idea whether anythings happening.

We are all in it together on here and everyone is very supportive.


----------



## Sarah36

cuteloveangel said:


> hiya girles, not good news for me I'm afraid....: ( i had another baseline scan again this week as my lining was still thick last week but unfortunately its actually gone thicker!!!! didn't even know that was possible but it looks like it is. so now i have to take the passaries to bring on another period which is meant to thin the lining, so just waiting for that at the moment and if that doesn't work then there going to have abandon and start again : (
> 
> feel a bit down but still ok ish as all this means is that its just going to take longer thats all i hope!!
> 
> anyone else had this problem, i feel like i am the only one who's got this problem..... : (


Hey Cuteloveangel, just a quick one as I have to go to work. i have the opposite problem to you as my lining is too thin, however, on Monday the consultant told me the lady who had been in before me had the opposite and her lining was too thick but she got there in the end and is now pregnant with twins, so there is lots of hope they just need o get it right  
It may take us a bit longer but hopefully we will get there Hun  

Welcome ruby and I hope everyone else has a lovely day.
For some reason I feel really bloated, maybe AF will be early 

Xxxxx


----------



## josie37

Hi was going to do some personals last night but computer crashed  

EC today so fingers crossed 

Take care all and catch up later xx


----------



## S4r4h2k

Josie, good luck for EC today honey,            xxx

Hi Deb, thank you, good that you have decided to take time off from work, glad all is going well for you, I also have a lovely bruise or rather a cluster of them on my right thigh and lots of little pin pricks on my left lol xxx

Macknash, Mork & Mindy, glad you are all ok, roll on the 24th indeed, am sure everything will be just fine and I will be sending you two pairs of booties         I've not drank any tea or coffee either since stimms just gallons and gallons of water xx

Hello and welcome Ruby, glad all is going well with your cycle so far, seems we have similar dates, will be nice to have a cycle buddy xxx

Hi Sarah here is an AF dance for you                    see if we can't encourage the old witch to come early for you xxx

Morning to all you other wonderful ladies hope you are all well, sending lots of PMA                   xxx


----------



## panicstricken

Josie - good luck for your EC, looking forward to your news!

Welcome to Ruby, wishing you good luck.

magical - praying for your embies to divide and conquer!

Macknash - glad you're keeping well - you deserved that magnum honey!

Afm - I now have my little embie back on board.  According to the embryologist it is a little slow - about 12-24 hours behind in its development - but is doing everything it should be doing, just slowly.  It takes after its Dad then!!!!  

Happy Thursday everyone,       to all

xx


----------



## S4r4h2k

Yay Panic that is great news honey, I am so pleased for you congratulations on being PUPO!!  lots of        for you xxx


----------



## dingle123

*deb1234* - ouchy! Do you normally bruise easily? When is your first stimms scan?

*S4r4h2k* wow, potential ec Monday - exciting! Hope the scan tomorrow goes well xx

*cuteloveangel* - rubbish news re lining. Really hope AF shows up with a vengeance 

*Josie* - lots of luck for ec today xxx

*Ruby* - welcome 

*Panic* - woohoo! Congrats on being PUPO 

AFM - just chowin' down the protein - does anyone else eat quinoa? Apparently it's very high in protein. Off to get highlights today....thinking positively about a BFP and the fact I won't be able to colour my hair for a good few months! 

 to anyone I've missed.

Laura xxx


----------



## Louket

Morning all 

Making the most of working from home by getting an early post in  

Good luck today Josie.   for lots of eggs

Magical & Brasso -   for your embies 

S4r4h - great progress.   for EC on Monday and lots of eggs

Lilew & Attagirl - great news. Hope you can start stimms ASAP 

Panic stricken - congrats Hun. Fab news   and  

Welcome Ruby - your a couple days ahead of me. How have you found the stimms?

art lover, Macknash and MrsM - how are you ladies? Has it sunk in yet?.

Trying - how are you doing. Thinking of you Hun  

Deb & Rainbow - how are the stimms going? I too have bruises, mainly because everytime I pull the pen out I still have 25ui still in it so I have to reinject   I even held it for 30 seconds today and still the same thing. Starting to wonder if my ability to count has been compromised   my headaches have eased now although I was nausea and bloated for most of yesterday instead. 

Apologies to all I've missed     for you all

AFM - DP surprised me this morning with Paralympic tickets for this evening, not that I in anyway deserve it. I've gone from emotional wreck on Tuesday to the wicked witch of the west yesterday. I can see me being awful but am powerless to stop it. Went to bed at 9pm last night just so I didn't bite anymore heads off plus I'm knackered every night at the moment. Another lovely side effect. 

Very envious of those not having any side effects as I seem to be having them for you. DP has noted that at least we know the meds are greeting into my system  

Let's see what today holds. At least this evening will be a distraction and have first scan tomorrow morning

Oh the joys of IVF


----------



## Attagirl

Magical, Brasso, Panic - hope those embies are doing well!

Louket  - your DP sounds like an absolute star as do you, so none of this "I don't deserve it" stuff, you are doing something difficult and if you need to vent, be weepy etc you go girl!! Hope you enjoy the Paralympics! Hope you are feeling a bit better too.

LileW - Sounds like we might have similar timing - I am guessing though that I will be starting stimming on Tuesday. By then I will have been DR for 18 days and will have finished my period so hopefully....Do you know which meds you will be on? I will be on Gonal F (300iu pd).

Apols for the lack of further personals, must do some work!

I think I was dillusional about not having side effects, I weighed myself this morning and have put on 2kg but also 2.5% body fat!!! I am sure some of this must be water but surely not that much. Other than my weekend bingeing session I have been eating healthily too so not sure how that happened!


----------



## Mia78

Hi everyone, hope you are all doing well. This thread is so busy now, no wonder I can't keep up. 

I just wanted to say good luck to panicstricken. Making it to ET after the initial bad news you had is amazing. Well done!  

Hi ruby5, welcome! 

josie37 - Good luck with your EC today. 

Magicalbabydust and Brasso - Hope your little embies are doing well.  

Vic-n-Ste - Not long to go now.  How are you doing? Sending you lots of     

Good luck to everyone else, whatever stage you are up to.  

AFM - I'm now on the 2WW!


----------



## Vic-n-Ste

Mia78 - hi hun and welcome to your 2ww!! yay... you got to this point fast hun and i wish you all the luck in the world   
Im not doing too bad, iv only got 4 days now until my OTD, and I'm soooooo excited! Im   that AF doesn't show up before then and i get the result   
Why don't you come over to the 2ww thread hun, there are a few from off this thread on it
xxx


----------



## panicstricken

Mia, thank you for your good wishes, and congratulations on being PUPO

We have the same OTD, something tells me this will be a long 2 weeks

Vic-n-ste you're nearly there, hang in hun!

xx


----------



## S4r4h2k

Hello Vic-n-Ste  wow 4 days closer to your OTD and your BFP          how are you feeling honey? xxx

Hi Mia78 congratulations on being PUPO honey xxx

Hi Attagirl step away from the scales!!!! if you are anything like me you are drinking gallons of water and eating nothing (other than the occasional binge on chocolate     ) but healthy things that are good for us xxx

Hi Louket, thank you hun  DP sounds lovely and of course you deserve it!!! as for being an emotional wreck join the club, tho my DH is away so he manages to escape me turning into a blubbing wreck, hope you have a lovely time at the paralympics and good luck PMA          for your first scan tomorrow morning xxx

Hi Laura/dingle123 thank you hun, how are you doing? I've never tried quinoa? what do you do with it? loving your PMA keep it up and share it       xxx


----------



## magicalbabydust

Brasso - what news? Fingers crossed for your crew to go for day 5 xx

Josie - hope EC went really well today.

Vic'n'ste - feels like you have been waiting for ever - well done to you for not testing early. All fingers crossed and   for you xx

Ruby - welcome and all the best for this exciting journey ahead xx

Mia - am about to join you on the 2ww - loads of things to keep us occupied - are you on the 2ww thread?

Louket, I have heard that dr is the worst bit, so fingers crossed you will be feeling better soon Hun. Your dh sounds wonderful - have a fab time at the Paralympics xx

Attagirl - I haven't been on the scales for weeks and not planning to! Have some pineapple pie instead and enjoy the luxury, you'll be getting much bigger in the weeks to come so maybe this is a good way to prepare!

Macknash - thanks for that protein, fruit and veg it is with a racy glass of water. So thinking of you and wonder whether you will see twins on your scan?! Thanks so much for keeping up with us on the forum and spreading your    Enjoy the horses and dog walks xx

S4r4h2k - sorry to heR that you were feeling low too, sounds like you have your   back. Let your self be upset if need be and get it all out of your system to make space for lots of positivity to fill it.

Deb1234  - I missed the start of your stimming on Monday as I was post EC - great you have started. Must be first scan early next week?how exciting, good luck Hun. Hope the dates continue to work while dh is around. Xx

Stimmers - good luck to you all injecting your little bottles of happiness and hope xx

Afm: thank you for the positive messages about the dreaded stats, you are all so right   Embryologist called 7.30 this morning to say that although they had all continued to divide, we only had three that he was confident in, so recommended ET right away and not wait until day 5. So 2 embies have now returned to mother ship, not as blastocyst but they were good 8 cells so all good and I feel very happy to have them with me.  The others will be left to day 5 and if any good will be frozen. Names of embies... For some reason I was not wholly comfortable with the name staple, gun,  so have gone for sticky and treacle instead. Funny that the doc ushers you back to the ward immediately after finishing, I was reluctant to get up right away as I thought they'd fall out! So I am now PUPO too, I just don't know what that means, but am sure I'll find out! Coming to join the 2ww thread too...    

One small question - has any one come across a cd specifically for IVF where they get you to visualise etc through it?

Big hug to everyone xx


----------



## Mrs.M

Magical & panickstricken! Well done on ET. Those embies are so much better off where they belong! Hope that the 2ww is kind to you both.

Macknash, how are u feeling? Many symptoms?! Just extreme tiredness for me. The scan countdown is going slowly, i just want to know everything is ok!

Vic-n-Ste, not long for you now! Keeping my fingers crossed tightly.

Hope everyone else is ok & treatment going well! x


----------



## Vic-n-Ste

S4r4h2k - hi hunni, where are you up to now?? have you had your EC yet? thanks for your well wishes I'm going a bit crazy with this 2ww but I'm hanging in there!

magicalbabydust - how nice does it feel to have your embies back in where they belong, i hope they get all snuggled up for you hun and are very sticky!!

Mrs M - when is your scan hun!! awww I'm so excited for you and Macknash76, fab news!!


----------



## Brasso

Hello everyone, 

A few personals  

magical - how are your embies today? And how are you coping?

lilew - I didn't have many side effects with Bucerelin, in fact after a reflexogy session I had lots of energy, so I hope the lack of is effects continue for you.  Good luck for your scan next week

Cuteloveangel - I'm sure everything will sort it's self out, stay positive  

Deb1234 - sorry to hear about your bruises, I got a few, had one really bad one thanks to not realising the needle was bent (that hurt) I also realised  that sometimes if I didn't get the need angle right It would bruise... So if you can, watch what you are doing in mirror  

Attagirl- stop weighing yourself  I decided not to but have recent been so bloated I'm sure I'm much heavier.  When I was asked my weight for EC on Monday I just said what it was before I started all the IVF drugs... Probably a little lie now, as I feel like I've added a stone!  So ban the scales is my advice  

Ruby5 - welcome, and do let us know how you are getting on, there are pages and pages of post and lots of really good advice, I've found people to be really supportive and have inspired me to keep smiling  

Sarah36. - don't worry about bloating, apparently all normal, I started bloating during Stim phase more so after trigger and trippled after EC, thankfully it's reducing day by day now!  

Jose, hope EC has gone well today  

Panic - how's your Embies?

dingle - have you tired quinoa yet? I've had a few times before but would be interested in knowing how you can make it taste better  

Louket- I started to get really tired during stims, so look after yourself, if you can, try and have a power snooze during the day.  Oh, and how was the event at the Paraolympics? I managed to see rowing at the Olympics, and it was just awesome 😃

Well, spoke to the embryologist this morning,  all 9 embies are ok, a few more progressed and advanced than others, but they don't seem concerned with the quality.  Their advice and our decision was to continue to blastocyst, so transfer Saturday now.  I'm a little nerves about it, as we've no ideaa if they'll make it or not, I just think positively and hope they will, we've got a few slow starters, so who knows, I have everything crossed for them all .

Also experienced some pain left side last night, confirmed this morning I have a slight bleed on one of my ovaries.  Apparently it's normal, it does happen (not to everyone though) so I'm trying to relax a little more than usual today... I'm hoping a good nights sleep tonight will sort it out.  Would love a hot bath but, hey, not allowed!  I was told today its ok to take co-coda mol after transfer... But can't say it's having much of an effect  

Right, need to get a little power snooze, hope everyone is doing OK and apologies to anyone I've missed out

Take care


----------



## Brasso

Magical, so pleased for you, look after those embies now, we are going for day 5, I just hope it's the right decision


----------



## ruby5

Thanks for the personal mentions ladies, made me feel welcome!  

S4r4h2k: Would be great to have cycle buddy to compare progress with, Im hoping if it goes according to plan I may have EC around same time as you xx

Louket: I felt very tired initially with the buserelin but that seems to have stopped now, the stimms I really haven't had any side effects as such, thought I may do as on a big dose, sorry to hear you are having side effects. Hope you enjoy your evening though xx

Mia78: goodluck with your 2 week wait, which will probably feel more like 4 weeks, hope you are able to take it easy xx

I having another scan tommorow morning so would like a growth spurt overnight!
Best wishes everyone else xx


----------



## dingle123

*Brasso* and *S4r4h2k* - I cooked quinoa last night - with cherry tomatoes, spring onions, cucumber and fresh chilli and garlic. It was really tasty - promise! Googling high protein foods to death at the moment in preparation for next week.


----------



## dingle123

*Ruby* - lots of luck for scan tomorrow xxx

*Magical* - huge congrats - PUPO - roll on the next 2 weeks!


----------



## magicalbabydust

Brasso - that is super fantastic that you can go for Saturday and have a blastocyte transfer as there is more success chance. Sounds like you have lots of good quality ones and so lots of potential for Saturday, try not to worry about them as there is nothing you can do until Saturday but relax as much as you can and prepare yourself to be in a happy and relaxed state for them to return to the mother ship. (easier said than done). Yep - I have had left and right sided pain (not severe) since EC and a little bleeding too, but less everyday, I was told that this was normal. If it gets severe and cocodamol is not improving it, then you should buzz the clinic for reassurance. Good luck Hun, and bring Saturday on!!

Thanks Dingle - love the receptive. Wouldn't be fab if there was a thread of healthy recepies for the 2ww - something to be proactive about!


----------



## Mrsmurrell

Yesterday I had transferred 2, 6 day blasts, straight after I was getting cramping, I had been having period pains since my EC but this was a different kind of cramp, today I have cramping and shooting pains, and I've had some very clear sticky discharge when I've wiped, 
My body really feels like I'm abouts to come on, 
I'm worried that the embryos haven't stuck or something wrong with them, or I'm just gonna come on. 
The only meds I'm on is the progestione pesseries, I've seen posts where people have said that they sometimes can get a false positive from medication, so I took a test today, so if I do get a positive when I test in 9 days I will know if it's real, and the test was negative, so even tho I know it's way way too early that negative is stuck in my head and I already think gameover! This whole waiting progress is driving me well and truly nuts!!! Need loads of help lol

I've had 2 ectopic pregnancys that resulted in loss of tubes, 
Before then I had a natural birth and 1 miscarriage


----------



## magicalbabydust

Mrsmurrell,
The ladies on the 2ww thread may be able to shed more light but in the meantime, I was told that the embryos take a few days (in my case 5 days as I had a 3dt) to bounce around until they start to implant and that cramping can be caused by either the meds or by implantation. Also AF pains are similar to implantation pains, but the others on 2ww will have picked up more from previous others so worth asking them (as we are all first time ivf's here so less experience on the symptoms post ET).  Call the clinic if you are worried xxx


----------



## josie37

Evening all,

Thanks so much for all of the good wishes..

Cuteloveangel - hope you are feeling ok today. I read in one of my books at the start how you have to be prepared to be flexible as not every step will go smoothly and from what I have seen this is definitely the case.. with most people having some kind of delay or mini hurdle to jump over.. hang in there..

Lilew - well done on the arrival of AF and thanks for good wishes

Brasso - well done on going for day 5. if it was my decision i think i would have done the same thing.. you can only go with what feels right at the time

Attagirl - think you asked yesterday about what is the worst bit? I would stay that nothing I've had so far has been half as bad as I expected. My DH would probably say me being moody is worst part! Feel a lot calmer now I'm not doing DR or stimms.. however we'll see what effect the progesterone has!

S4r4h - well done on your follies! how are you feeling?

Magical - Well done on your ET and lots of   for sticky and treacle! That's great news. have you found out what PUPO is yet? thanks so much for all of your tips. I just had paracetamol in the end today. Re CDs I have been using Zita West for IVF pre- and post- ET CD..there is a track for the two week wait too. To be honest I tend to fall asleep in first minute so haven't really heard it all the way through but if it makes me sleep then great!

Dingle - thanks for good luck wishes and recipes!

Ruby5 - welcome and good luck with scan  

Mia78 - hope you have your feet up !

Louket - hope you enjoyed the Paralympics - lovely day for it. Are you London based? Don't worry about being wicked witch of west - DH/DP will forgive you!

Hi everyone else on here this eve ..my  dinner has just arrived - Pizza as reward for having EC today ! so back later on ...!


----------



## deb1234

In case anyone is confused PUPO = pregnant until proved otherwise 

Magical congratulations on being PUPO. Best of luck for the 2ww


----------



## josie37

Thanks deb PUPO makes sense now! How is stimming going? Hope less bruising..i have bruise on head from acupuncture and everyone keeps asking what it is


----------



## magicalbabydust

Hi Josie - do you know what they got in your ec or are you waiting until tomorrow for more info? Enjoy the pizza! Xx


----------



## deb1234

Thanks Josie37, stimming going ok, no more bruises, think it was a one off. Glad EC went well for you. I think you should tell people the bruise on your head is from bungee jumping or skydiving or something fun!


----------



## NL2703

Good evening ladies, hope you are well. Sorry I've not been in touch, I've been all over the place with AF not arriving and spotting for the past week and a half. I'm so very pleased to say that it's finally arrvied and I will be starting my injections in the morning. Feeling really nervous and worried at the same time with the realisation that it's all finally happening. 

Hope you are all keeping well, wish you lots of


----------



## josie37

all, quick update.. clinic just called and 11 of my 15 eggs fertilized!! Really pleased but of course not letting myself get too excited as still long way to go. Booked in for ET on Sunday at the moment   
Getting back on the straight and narrow after pizza splurge yesterday to create nice environment for my embies!

NL - How did the first injection go? 
Deb - like the bruise idea! in the meantime i've put a lot of people off acupuncture.. oh well as long as it is helping my eggs I don't care if i look silly!
Magical - hope you are enjoying PUPO and coping of with start of 2ww ok 
Mrsmurrell - fingers crossed for you, hope all goes your way

Hi everyone else hope you are having a nice sunny Friday 

xx


----------



## josie37

ps magical did you hear if they were able to freeze your remaining embies ? x


----------



## Attagirl

NL2703 - welcome back. Good to hear things have progressed you are into the exciting part now, hopefully I will be joining you on Tuesday.

Josie - sorry the bruise thing made me laugh! Is it right above your nose?! Hope it fades fast! You got there first so had to update! Amazing news!!!! Hope they all progress well!

Magical, Brasso and others with embies back on board (and PUPO!!) hope you are feeling good. I read that you should visualise your uterus being like a big velvet cushion all cosie and comfie for your embies to nestle into!

Dingle - how is it going?

Deb - good to hear you are doing well.

Mrs Murrell - you are way ahead of me, but I agree with what Magical said below. I think IVF shortens the amount of time until implantation compared to natural conception due to the way the eggs are put back in, but it still takes a few days. I think your concern is completely normal, but from what I have read the embies don't just fall out.

LileW - good to hear AF has arrived. Looking forward to being cycle buddies!

Ruby5 - welcome and hope the process goes smoothly for you.

Cuteloveangel - you sound very like me. I struggle with the lack of control/ predictability of this process. I have done the German/ sunlounger thing in terms of consultants appointments and booked my preference of appointment times way in advance so I dont have the struggle making appointments each week. A little anti-social to everyone else seeing my doc but it has amde it a lot easier! The challenge I have found is covering my tracks at work, as I make an excuse for needing time off but then end up having to move the time off meaning the story starts sounding a little tenuous!

AFM - it has actually been a difficult couple of days. I have been pretty on top of my emotions for the last couple of weeks (since I started DR) but following a conversation with a friend yesterday, I suddenly got swamped with anxiety about every element of it - the process, the logistics, my chances of success, the financials, the fact if it doesn't work I want to resign to get rid of the stress element of my life but that has financial consequences....bla bla bla. I know this has to be hormonally triggered or at least made worse by the treatment but even so it has been really unsettling. Not helped by seeing NINE pregnant women by 9.30 this morning! I mean come on!!! Sorry I dont normally do the bitter b*tch thing but every now and then...also I walked past some preacher bloke on London Bridge who chose that exact moment to pipe up about what a blessing a baby is! As if I didn't know that!!!!!   Sorry rant over. It is official I am a wee bit unbalanced right now!


----------



## dingle123

*Attagirl* - 

Really empathise with the anxiety etc. I think for me, half of the problem is that I cannot control the situation/outcome. I really hope today/the weekend is kinder to you.

*josie* - woohoo! Great news! Lots of luck for Sunday - and good for you for having the pizza post ec! Xx

*Magical* - how are you feeling? Hope you're relaxing lots!

AFM - the teariness has dispersed - just very tired now. My alarm went off @ 9am this morning to remind me to sniff - I could barely open my eyes. Not like me - I'm usually up from 6am - even on weekends.

Have a lovely day all - beautiful weather! 

Lots of   to all,

Laura xxx


----------



## josie37

dingle - i reckon tiredness = good sign your body is working hard to produce eggs

attagirl - just lost my reply to you   Yes bruise right above nose - v attractive. Consultant at hospital even asked me what it was!
Basically it said good to have a rant! Think I have a pregnancy radar too sometimes as i walk down the street and see all bumps coming towards me!
Re work put yourself first - I've also had to move leave twice for this week and so think people may have an idea of what is going on but nothing i can do about that. Also have asked myself the question re stress/leaving work/£ considerations.. it's tough. See how it goes this time round, fingers crossed for you. Sure you are having a hormonal day and things will be better tomorrow. Am feeling lot less hormonal since stopped sniffing/injecting. Am having my treatment at London Bridge. Do you work near there? Hope your day get better
xx


----------



## Attagirl

Thanks for the sympathy everyone. At least it is Friday!

Josie - yes I work on the north side of London Bridge so presumably close to you. Given the problems women in the city tend to have with fertility and some of the comments made on the board I doubt we are the only ones!


----------



## Brasso

Wow Jodie, that's great news, everything crossed for you.

My embies are all busy developing, and I have transfer tomorrow morning, of blastocyst... I'm not entirely sure how many blastocysts you can transfer but I've seen a few people have a couple on board.

More updates later lots of thought to you all xx


----------



## LiLew

*Brasso * - good luck for ET tomorrow (not that you'll need it!). My hospital said the max they would put in is two...

*Attagirl * - I'm with you and Josie on the pregnancy radar thing. It seems like everyone around me is either pregnant or just had a baby at the moment. I nearly cried in Sainsbury's yesterday when a pregnant lady walked past me - I need to get a grip!! I also had a freak out the other day about everyone announcing their pregnancies on ********, so I'm refusing to look on there any more now until this process is well and truly over. In the last few weeks there have been 5 pregnancies annouced, 2 births, and 3 due very soon amongst my friends. I'm not usually bitter either, but it's really affecting me at the moment.

*Dingle * - glad you're not feeling teary any more. I'm with you on the tiredness - I feel like I could fall asleep standing up!!

*Josie * - fab news about your 11 fertilised eggs hun! How exciting!!

*NL2703 * - That's great that you can start your injections - hope you're feeling better about everything now

*Magical * - congrats on being PUPO hun! So happy for you. Now make sure you rest lots and look after yourself

*Brasso*, *S4r4h2k * & *Dingle * - I went out and bought some quinoa this morning. *Dingle * - your recipe sounds yummy so I'll give that a go. I was also going to try it with a bit of pesto mixed in (I've been having that with my wholewheat pasta salads which is quite nice)

Lots of  to everyone. You're all so brave putting yourselves through all of this, and you should be proud of yourselves xxx


----------



## Vic-n-Ste

Josie - wow that brill hun good luck for Sunday!!

Brasso - good luck for ET tomorrow hunni, aww how exciting its such a magical feeling   All clinics vary hun as to how many blasts they will transfer, just ask them tomorrow and if you would rather a certain number try and push for it.

AFM... well I'm 13dp2dt and iv only got 3 more days until OTD and i can't wait!!! There is no sign of my AF yet thank god, iv had a few pains though, but as long as it stays away then thats good enough for me! I might do a pet tomorrow morning, but il have to see what my fiancé says as he works on Saturdays so he might want me to wait until Sunday or Monday?? x
Good luck to you all xxx


----------



## LiLew

Wow!  3 days to go Vic-n-Ste!!  That is so exciting, and great news that there's no AF signs woohoo!!  It must be soooo tempting to test sooner than your OTD, but if I'm lucky enough to get that far I'm going to make my DH promise that he won't let me test early.  My clinic have strongly advised against it as it can give false results.  I can imagine that it must be sending you   though.  Keeping everything crossed for you hun and   you get a BFP xxxx


----------



## S4r4h2k

Vic n Ste, wow that has gone quick, although I am sure you don't think so lol xxx

Lilew I also intend on pinching Dingle's recipe for the quinoa  xx

Attagirl      bloomin hormones, last thing they need are drugs to exacerbate them, chin up, yes it's financially, emotionally and psychologically draining but it will be worth every single penny and tear!!!        xxx

Good evening to all you other wonderful ladies will do proper personals tomorrow, in the meantime sending lots of love, PMA         and     xxx

Bit of a me post, had my second stim scan, 17 follicles biggest 24.3 and apart from one 19.1, 17.4 and 16.4 the other range from 14.9 down to 10.9 with one little one at 6.6  so they made me go for a blood test, I had to phone back after 4 to find out that they are now wanting me to carry on with the drugs over the weekend, another scan on Monday to see how they are doing  to say I am disappointed is an understatement, control freak that I am, DH had booked the day off work, now he will have to drive back to Plymouth (over 5 hours) early hours of Sunday/Monday morning and then drive back here on Tuesday night, well that is provided I get the go ahead for EC on Wednesday. I know it is for the best as they want my follicles to have a better chance but it doesn't make me feel any better, that and the bloomin scan was really painful today so not looking forward to it again on Monday...  

Anyway, enough self pity for one day, rant over and I am trying to kick my a**e with a dose of my own PMA medicine xxx


----------



## magicalbabydust

Hi lovely ladies!  Hope you are all having a good evening.

Josie - 11 fertilised - that is AWSOME!!!  Amazing news - well done to you.  Fingers crossed for the next step and that you have some lovely dividers.

Attagirl - so sorry to hear about your work.  A friend of mine was in the same position wanting to resign when ttc, in the end, she quite rightly just did it to go through the motions with no emotion on work.  Can you do the same?  You have not got long to go now and you might need it for maternity leave!  Big    and keep letting yourself pour out onto this forum - we totally understand what you are going through.  And yes - to all those naturally pregnant ladies who have just no idea!  Hold your head high as you know more than any of them and you will adore your pregnancy and little one even more so. xxx

Dingle - glad to hear you are feeling happier - let yourself take loads of rest over the weekend and if you are feeling shattered - remember that is OK and all you need to do when you are at home is put your feet up and chill/rest. xx

Brasso - GOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOD LUCK for ET tomorrow - how exciting!  How many are you going for?

Vic'n'ste - that is really really exciting!  Will be thinking of you!

S4r42k - You will have no regrets to leave it another couple of days to get those nice big fat healthy mature eggs hun.  It must be frustrating but use the time to eat loads of protein to keep them growing.  Dont worry about dh's drive, it is frustrating, but as you have been injecting and will be EC'ing, it is not so bad in comparison.  It is really for the best and you'll be smiling at the other end for it  

Afm - Our embies left in the lab are hopefully steadily growing and dividing (   ) and they will be looked at tomorrow and sunday and we'll get an update on Sunday (day 6) about what was worth freezing.  Big fingers crossed for them.

Otherwise, sticky and treacle are doing very well (according to my head!).  Does anyone know anything more on this: I have had ET on Thursday, my period is due between Tuesday and Friday.  The doctor said that they take around 5 days to bounce around inside before implanting, so that means they wont start implanting until Tuesday... but no chance as my period will be due by then...    (I have a 22-25 day cycle) Has anyone heard that periods arrive later due to stimming or anything?!?  

 to all xxx


----------



## Louket

Good evening ladies

Thanks for all of the well wishes. Paralympics was fantastic and even managed to behave like a normal person for the evening. Not a tear or tantrum in sight!

Brasso & Josie - fantastic that your so close to ET. Good luck and   to help the embies stick. Josie, I live in West London but work in South London, not far from London Bridge. 

Mia, Panic, magical, MrsMurrell -      for a successful 2ww for you guys. Magical,   for your freezables. 

Vic - only a few days left. Very impressed that you've managed not to test early. That is some serious willpower. Not sure I will be able to wait, would go  .   for a BFP for you

MrsM & Macknash - how are you feeling? Very excited for you  

Attagirl - Hun your entitled to have a rant. It seems that there are pregnant women EVERYWHERE at the moment. Don't know if it's the process making us notice it more. Just keep a   and tell yourself that that will be you very soon  

Lilew & Dingle - how are you getting on with the DR? Dingle, I'm knackered too, I'm on a short protocol though so not sure about DR side effects. Hopefully a restful weekend ahead will help. 

NL2703 - welcome to the stim club. How did the first one go?

Deb, Rainbow, Ruby, S4r4h - how are you finding the stimms? Still no side effects? Very jealous! 

Ruby, how did your scan go? 

S4r4h - your more than entitled to a bit of a rant. A few extra days for a few bigger follies is worth it Hun. Inconvenient yes but anything that improves our chances for a BFP has to be a good thing. Monday will be here in a flash and EC won't be far behind.  

I know I've missed people, apologies but     and   for you 

AFM...day 5 scan today courtesy of PCOS. The sonographer didn't seem to believe me when I said I was on 100iu Gonal-f confirming my suspicions that it was a very low dose. She actually pulled up me records to check before we got started  

In any case scan showed 37 follies in total   Eight are leading the pack with six jogging behind. No OHSS risk at present so told to continue as is and booked for another scan on Monday. She seemed fairly confident which was a huge relief and feeling very positive for a good collection. 

Is it just me or does this stage seem to be going really quickly?!? You seem to wait forever to get going then all of a sudden your nearing EC at the speed of lightening. I'm sure the 2ww will once again slow everything down to snails pace but am happy to be making good progress with this journey. 

Hope everyone is going to make the most of the sunshine this weekend and try and relax. We all deserve it!


----------



## josie37

S4r4h - same happened to me last weekend and i had to keep injecting over weekend and go back monday. End result was they retrieved lots eggs so was def worth it. At the end of day they should know best and you want to give yourself best chance. Hard to have to adapt your plans i know ..
Hang in there sending you some PMA x


----------



## Louket

Good luck today Brasso

   your little blast is an extra sticky one


----------



## josie37

Morning lovely ladies! 

Magical- hi to sticky and treacle. re AF after IVF -how are you calculating this? Are you looking at your normal cycle?  i thought as they have taken control of your body! and suppressed your normal cycle then normal cycle AF date is no longer relevant.. If you look at my natural cycle I would actually be due an AF around ET date so of course that can't be right. As they have triggered ovulation just before EC then theoretically if someone was unsuccessful (none of us of course) then I think AF could happen approx 14 days after triggered ovulation...Think clinic could give you clear answer..i am sure they know what they are doing  PS let me know how the wonder CD is!

VicnSte - thinking of you and your imminent test - everything crossed       

Brasso - good luck today and let us know how you get on

Lilew - any date for the EC yet?

Attagirl  -how are you feeling now? Hope calmer.

S4r4h - hope you are feeling better about slight delay today and focusing on growing your eggs  

Louket - good news re no OHSS. hope next scan goes well

Hi to everyone else..hope you are having restful weekends xx

Was thinking we haven't had any songs or entertainment on here for a while so thought maybe we could reveal funny IVF moments..

Mine isn't that funny as you probably had to be there but anyway here goes - 

- We go for appointment where nurse teaches you how to inject.We are talking about endometriosis I have and the nurse tells us about a lady with really bad endometriosis who got pregnant through IVF recently. Nurse then moves on to teach injections and asks if I want to inject in tummy or thigh. DH then pipes up 'Where did the lady with bad endometriosis do her injections?!'  

..maybe you had to be there but made us laugh at the time and nurse thought he was bonkers..Guess you have to maintain sense of humour through all this..

Anyway sure you have much funnier ones than that!

xx


----------



## Daffodilly

morning ladies, 

sorry not been on for a while - I've been trying to stop myself going slowly insane on the 2ww!!

I just wanted to let you know that although my OTD isn't until Wed, I've been naughty and started testing on Thurday. 4 tests so far and it's now definate that it's a  . We are over the moon and still in shock!

Keep going with those injections ladies! I' going to try and catch up on all your news now.
xxxx


----------



## Louket

Congratulations Lorna!

What fantastic news


----------



## josie37

wow Lorna brilliant news!! Big congratulations  
xx


----------



## Brasso

Hello ladies, 

Quick one from me, two little Blastocysts on board, ive named them Brazil and Almond after the about of nuts I've eaten during the whole process!

The embryologist just called to confirm that we have another two blostosysts that they are now freezing and we still have other embries doing their thing, so she'll call us tomorrow with an update.

Have to say, after Brazil and Almond were onboard I got overwhelmed with emotion, the tears were rolling down my cheeks!

So how's everyone else doing, Lorna fab news, so so pleased for you! 

Magical how are you'll feeling, keep thinking of you, sticky and treackle and how you are getting on.  I've found some really good hypnotic apps I've downloaded on to my iPhone and ipad. So have a look, I get knocked out for 20-30 minutes at a time, it's lovely. By the way my clinic said to have a sofa day today which is great except I'm drinking so much fluid I'm constantly having to go to the toilet? They said after today,to carry on as normal, yet a close friend of mine said to do nothing for a week. I have to go to the office next week, so now I'm worried as to whether or not I should! I've no idea about when a period would be due after ivf, so I can't help you on that question I'm afraid

Viv-N-state - I have everything crossed for you, can't imagine how you feel about the wait but would be keen toknow how you have distracted yourself. I keep thinking if I move, my little Brazil and Almond will drop out... I'm sure that's not the case, but you head does play tricks on you!

S4r4H2k  keep drinking water and milk, eat your nuts and get plenty of rest and let the follies do their thing!

Locket, 37 follies is amazing, keep you fluids up and get some rest this weekend. I thought I had osHss with all he pain after EC, but scan, bloods and urine tests proved not yesterday. Drink drink drink

Josie37, love the DH comments are brilliant! 

Nl2703 good luck with the injections, standing up and pinching hard then injecting seems to be the best way  

Attagirl, how you feeling today? Having a rant is perfectly fine, just remember how brave you are, the treatment is no walk in the park, so go and do something nice to keep you mind off everything x

And to all other lovely ladies, I've got everything crossed for you xxx

Right, to the sofa I must go and perch my ample derrière! 

X


----------



## ruby5

Hello Ladies,

I had a quick read of the last few pages, i try and have a quick look everyday but its hard to keep up!

dingle123: Your Quinoa recipe sounded very healthy, probably the kind of thing I would try though!

Josie37: I liked your story about the injection technique, made me laugh, my husband makes me laugh at some of our appointments!

attagirl: your post about being emotional sounded like me the other day when I finally realised what we were actually doing and the enormity of it, had a heart to heart with my boss (who is lovely) hope your feeling bit better now x

brasso: goodluck with your 2 ww and all the other ladies in this category

S4r4h2k: You can keep preparing your follicles with the extra time until your scan on Monday 

Lorna_congratulations   I read your signature and its similar to my situation so gave me hope 

Louket: stimms went ok, I think, will find out soon, still no side effects really which has been good, hope yours don't trouble you too much longer x

Goodluck to everyone else xxx

Little update, I had a scan on Friday and a scan this morning, my follicles have grown up enough and am having egg collection on Monday! yikes! it creeps up on you, one minute your starting DR and then your having egg collection. 5/6 promising follicles so fingers and toes crossed 

Take care everyone x


----------



## Sarah36

Lorna     that is absolutely fantastic I am so pleased for you.  

Hello everyone, I have not been posting as much but reading everyones news every day, you all seem to be doing so well     let's hope I read about a lot more BFP over the next few weeks.

AFM - looks like AF is on it's way as spotting (thanks for the dance Sarahxxx) so here I go with trying to thicken my lining ready for my frozen fighters    awful day at work yesterday so going to enjoy a few pimms in the sun whilst I can   oh and I totally get everyones comments re pregnant people everywhere!! X

Wishing all you lovely supportive ladies the best of luck, I am still amazed at how individual everyone is on treatment, the amount of eggs we produce/fertilise but let's hope we all reach our dream


----------



## deb1234

I'm finding really hard to keep up so sorry as usual if I forget people or get things wrong.

Josie37 - a bit of amusement is a great idea, thanks for that! I can't think of anything funny that's happened yet but would love to hear more stuff like yours from others. Good luck for ET.

Louket - 37 follicles. Wow that's a lot! Lots of chances in there. I found the DR quite quick but this bit seems slower to me but I think that's because I am not liking the gonal f injections. For some reason I am finding it harder to get them in than the other 2 and I am starting to get a few side effects now.

Magical - thinking of you, sticky and treacle. Hope all is well and you are relaxing.

Vic n ste - 2 days woo hoo. You have a will of iron. I know I will not make it to OTD

S4r4h2k - sorry to hear things aren't going to plan. I have been struggling to fit in with DHs schedule so know what you mean about planning and micromanaging and things not working out. 17 follicles is a good number though so it will all be worth it in the end.

Brasso - congratulations on being PUPO.   for brazil and almond. Am sure they will hold on nice and tight for you.

NL2703 - hope the injections are going ok for you

Afm - all going ok. Am getting more side effects now but still consider I've got off lightly. I have a scan on Monday and am really looking forward to seeing if things are progressing. Also my DH is due back from Taiwan tonight and won't be going anywhere for a couple of weeks so should be here for EC without any bother, yay!


----------



## Artlover

I am back at work now so unfortunately unable to check in as much as I was, but I wanted to let you know that I am still following in on everyones progress.  There is so much news each day as you lovely ladies progress.  Good luck for those who are having EC and ET next week and who get to test on Wednesday    AFM - I am still on the progesterone twice a day which we started after EC.  At the moment I have enough until the first scan on 17th......so just a week away now.

As for food and drink I am snacking on nuts in the day and trying to have a good lunch as I find it difficult to eat a lot in the evening after filling up on water.  I have been eating more protein and DH often cooks and even made a special fish pie for me with home made minted mushy peas.  (I am not a natural fish eater having been a veggie for 25yrs!)  It has been hard drinking enough water at work so I have been ensuring I have a 2l bottle on my desk so I know how much I am drinking throughout the day. I haven't avoided peanut butter as our families don't have a history of allergies.  I love fruit and veg and salads and so am filling up on them in the week and indulging a bit more at weekends    Carrot cake is my weakness!


----------



## josie37

Carrot is a vegetable so thats fine.. Bit like wine being one of your 5 a day due to grapes!


----------



## deb1234

Knew I'd forget one. Lorna - congratulations on the BFP! I am really happy for you, may there be many more for all of us to follow.

Josie - I love your thinking. It goes with if your glass is never totally empty you have only had one glass. There are no calories in broken biscuits as they've all fallen out and there are no calories if you pinch some off someone else's plate as the calories belong to the owner of the plate!


----------



## Vic-n-Ste

Lorna - CONGRATULATIONS!!!!!!!! Yay that's great news babe!!!

I will do personals tomorrow when I get on my laptop.

Love and kisses to you all xxxxxxx


----------



## NL2703

Good evening ladies,

Thank you for the lovely messages, hope all is well with you. Day 2 of injections and its going well apart from feeling nauseous at times. Been also having mood swings , did anyone feel this way at such an early stage.  Can’t believe its all actually happening, I’ve got my day 5 scan on Tuesday.

Lorna that’s fantastic news, so happy for you  . 

Brasso –  awww they’re on board, Brazil and Almond ....that’s so cute  

Vic-N-Ste – I praying so very hard for you hon....not too long to go now    

Ruby – Hope it all goes well for you on Monday

Deb1234 –Glad to hear DH is back hope you’re well and good luck for Monday

Apologies for the lack of personals, think of you all and wishing you lots of love, luck and


----------



## dingle123

*Brasso* - woohoo! Congrats on being PUPO! 

*NL2703* - lots of luck for your scan on Tuesday xxx

*Artlover* - hope the days aren't dragging tll the 17th - well done on the nuts and protein xx

*Lorna* - BIG congrats!!!! 

*deb1234* - really glad to hear your DH will be around for ec - that must have taken a load off your mind.

*ruby5* - tons of good luck vibes for ec tomorrow - let us know how it goes xxx

*Louket* - everyone seems to say the same, that stimming flies by! Really hope that is the case! Good luck for scan tomorrow - sounds like its going to be a successful collection 

AFM - I am starting to fret (ok, obsess) that my menopur dosage is quite low. Anyone else on 150?

Have a great day ladies xxx


----------



## Macknash76

Hello lovely ladies. Sorry lack of personals today I am whacked!! The tiredness of growing bubbas is extreme! 

Congrats Lorna, so very pleased for you.

Enjoy 2ww Brasso as much a you can - advice, find a distraction. I did nothing exercise wise for a week after ET and then have gone back to light horse duties ever since. I think carry on as normal as much as you can to stop going mad!

Good luck for those EC this week. S4r4h you confirmed EC yet? Xx

Enjoy ET those who have it this week, truly magical!

To every one else hope you are well and not having too many side effects xxxxxx


----------



## cuteloveangel

thanks brass and debs1234 for your words of support. its a bit of a downer but of course its not over yet.....im still just getting started. 

sarah - i know how you must be feeling, can't believe we have the opposite problems. really hope your lining starts thickening up? have they given you anything to help and when will the check again to see if you can carry on?

afm - luckily they gave me pessaries to help bring on a period which apparently thins the lining which is good as my period has just arrived!!! so i have some good news so scan on wed to see if its done the trick. 

and congrats to lorna on her BFP.. really hope you have a happy and healthy 9 months ..


----------



## josie37

Quick post to let you know I am officially PUPO!! 2 embies we've named Hope & Glory (after Last Night of Proms from last night) transferred in today   Other embies will be monitored to see if they can be frozen  on day 5 
Everything crossed!
Hi to you all and hope you are having  day xx
(being instructed to put feet up now!)


----------



## Attagirl

Afternoon all

Lorna -         so happy for you!
Cuteloveangel - hope the pessaries are doing the trick.
Brasso - sounds like you produce great eggs!!! Good luck with it!
S4r4H2k, Vic-n-ste, Magical - hope those embies are settling in nicely, like little plants getting their roots nice and deep!
Dingle - hope all is well with you. I've impressed with the creative protein recipes! 
Sarah - hope AF is on route, enjoy the Pims while you can. Did you see the stuff in the press re the latest research (though as usual inconclusive) saying that frozen embies might be the best way forward?
Deb - hope the scan shows you are on course...
Josie - I love your 5-a-day contributions!!! Enjoy being PUPO and take it easy. Thinking of you and Hope and Glory!

AFM - thank you so much for your support guys! Seriously you totally rock! I am feeling a bit better. I think I am bored of DR and it is time to get stimming! Also the fatigue seems to have kicked in in the last week, which has made it nigh on impossible to concentrate on my work and so I spend more time dwelling on it all. That said I have been singing my "I feel lucky" song to myself and it actually helps!!!!

Hope you all have great weekends, enjoy the sunshine!


----------



## magicalbabydust

Brasso and Josie - wohoooo! PUPO - that is wonderful. I am actually enjoying this special time and not going mad. Congratulations to both of you, almond, brazil, hope and glory. Xxx

Lorna - that is just wonderful and you must be over the moon. Congratulations!

Deb1234 - you made it and dh will be here for EC - phew! Yipiii!

Vic n ste - sooooooo much good luck for tomorrow hun. Hope the tummy pain has gone - have you ha any other symptoms? 


Lots of love to you all xxx


----------



## Mrsmurrell

I had my 2 blasts put in at 6 days on the 5th of September, this is my first ivf, 
And so far I'm going outta my mind, 
I feel so negative about the whole thing thy I've already started thinking about how to afford it when it fails, 
I've had period pains from even before the transfer, and I get weird shooting pains down there too, today I feel very much like periods coming, 
I have a weird lower dull back ache like I've lifted something too heavy. 
And very emotional but I think that is down to the fact I feel like an epic fail! 
Me and my husband aggreed to test every day, what yes I know is a stupid thing, cos every day that I get that negative it breaks my heart. 
I don't know how much more I can deal with, 
How do people cope with the 2ww x


----------



## deb1234

Hi mrsmurrell. Sorry to hear you are feeling so low, this process is very emotional from start to finish and I'm fairly sure most of us have had at least one meltdown! There are a few things that you need to get straight though. Win, lose or draw YOU are not a failure. The process may fail but not you. You have been strong and courageous to go through this process and should be proud of yourself. The process could fail at several points but it hasn't. You're embryos even managed to make it to blastocyst so you must have done a lot of things right to make it this far. Also 4 days after transfer is really early to test. Pains at this stage are far more likely to be implantation than period. Have faith and stay strong. Whilst you are waiting try to treat yourself as well as possible, arrange some treats for yourself if you can. My final piece of this sermon is to look both ways, try to stay positive but if you can't and the IVF has failed then allow yourself some breathing space to consider your options and grieve a bit. I know this is my one and only shot if this fails then that is it and have had to look at it that way. That's it, sermon over. I hope you are ok, most of all remember you aren't alone. Our stories may vary but we are here for each other big   and lots of   and   for you.


----------



## Mrsmurrell

Your message made me cry, bless you, 
I just feel so alone and confused trapped in my mind. It all just eats away at you, 
It doesn't help that I haven't the energy to do anything so all I'm doing is sitting there thinking, or googling stuff, and that doesn't always help, 
Everything you say is true but my brain doesn't want to accept it lol, 
I know I'm testing way to early, and today I got a positive and then tested again and got a negative so that done my head in too, sorry for ranting, but thank you for your kind words xx


----------



## Sarah36

Mrsmurrell, I had to send you a little   ,I honestly think it is your defence mechanism kicking in and preparing yourself if it doesn't work. I certainly did that whilst waiting every morning for the calls re my little fighters. Debs post was so lovely and so true, some stages are harder than others but it is a process that none of us would choose to be going through.  Try and stay positive and don't test too early again if you can help it xx


Debs   lovely words - I really hope this works for you xxx

Vic n ste - loads of luck for testing xx

Magical - hope the 2ww is going ok Hun xx


Attagirl - Yes AF arrived today   I did read the article re frozen may be best way forward, it was a day after mine were frozen so gave me hope. My clinic told me in 2 years time that is all they will do as it gives the 
body time to recover but who knows, as you say as always inconclusive and people have different opinions. Keep singing your song Hun, it is so hard to concentrate on work isn't it   xx


Josie - good luck with hope and glory, glad they are back where they belong xx

Cuteloveangel - our periods arrived on same day! Good luck with the scan and I hope you are ready to go
    I will have a scan on day 9 and hope they will give me everything they can to thicken it up! On clomid before it did get to the right thickness so    


Louket - thanks again for your advice on PM, I have emailed the clinic today to question the PCOS diagnosis again  

Bras so - so glad you have 2 blasts on board xx

Sarah - hope you are ok Hun , good luck for tomorrow. 

Loads of love to everyone xxx


----------



## Mrsmurrell

Thank you Sarah36 
Half of me is trying to be positive and the other half is already planning how to afford my next cycle. 
How ever I try stop myself from testing early, I still can't resist, even tho I know what the result is going to b, I had a positive earlier followed by negatives and my husband thinks that's a good sign as the hormone would have to be in body to get that, I on the other hand is not convinced in the slightest. 
X


----------



## S4r4h2k

MrsMurrell sending you a massive     ^hugme try not to worry yourself honey, relax and stay positive, I know it is easier said than done but a bit of PMA     goes a long way. xxx

Thanks Magical, and hello to sticky and treacle   how are you feeling? xxx

Louket, thank you, fingers crossed for your scan Monday xxx

Thanks Josie, lol at grapes/wine being one of yourfive a day   and YAY for being PUPO  xxxx

Lorna WOOOOOOOHOOOOOO congratulations on your BFP honey, what wonderful news I am soooo very pleased for you xxx

Good evening Brasso, Brasil and Almond  WOOOOOOOOOHOOOOOOOOOOO congratulations on being PUPO to you too honey,    xxxx

Yay Sarah glad AF dance worked xxxx

Deb1234 How wonderful that DH is back and will be here for EC, good luck for your scan tomorrow honey xxx

Dingle, dont fret hun, we are all on different doses dependent on us/our cycles'/treatment, try not to worry yourself by comparing with others xxxx

Hi Attagirl, hope you are ok honey? xxx

Sorry if I have missed anyone, just wanted to thank you all for your support after my wobble the other day, what would I do without you wonderful ladies?? Sending you all lots of love, PMA     and        xxx

AFM scan tomorrow, so hopefully              everything will be as it should and EC will be on Wednesday xxxx


----------



## josie37

Good luck all who has scans tomorrow!  
Xx


----------



## Vic-n-Ste

Morning ladies......
Well its OTD for me today and I got a BFP!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Cannot believe it, we are soooo happy and slightly in denial too!!!!

Good luck to you all on your journeys!!!!! Love to all xxx


----------



## Sarah36

Yaaaaaayy huge congrats Vic n ste - Fabulous news Hun xxx


----------



## Mrsmurrell

I'm only 5dpt and yesterday morning got a negitive then evening I got a positive, 
This morning 4 faint positives!! 
Slightly in shock 
Do you think they could be right


----------



## Macknash76

Yippee Vic !!!!!! So so pleased for you honey. 

xxxxxxxx


----------



## LadyHarrop

Congratulations VnS!!!!        You must be on top of the world! 
I just logged on to check up on you girls, and hoped for some happy news to cheer up my day - successfully achieved!


----------



## Mrs.M

Vic-n-Ste, CONGRATULATIONS! Brilliant news hun, so pleased for you! It takes a while to sink in! xxx


----------



## magicalbabydust

Vic n ste - have been thinking of you all morning. That is terrific news hub - I am so happy for you  wohooooooo!!!     woohhhhooooo!!

Deb1234 - beautiful words. Am going to read them over many times. Xxx when is your ec? 

Mrsmurrell, sounds like you are having all the iffy symptoms Hun, and with your bfp this morning, albeit faint... You must feel like the world has lifted and that there is hope again. Great news! 

Afm, having moments of enjoyin this very special time mixed with emotions of having done too much and remembering to do less. (clinic say continue as normal but I don't know what normal is!). The embryologist called this morning, 3 of our remaining 5 managed to make it to day 5 but one was poor quality, the other 2 were an early blastocyst and an (? Name - day 4 cell) so they let them go to day 6 but by then they had started to degenerate, so no good for freezing. So sadly nothing frozen and all fingers crossed for our 2 already on board. I don't blame the clinic at all as they were obviously doing the right thing at the time and very gla we got our 2 on board on day 3. Big hug to all xxx


----------



## magicalbabydust

So sorry - working off phone and typing all over the place - 

Mrsmerrell - iffy actually meant to write preggy! Xx


----------



## Mrsmurrell

Magicalbabydust
I'm in shock, five tests later all faint positives but still positives, 
Still can't believe it, I keep telling myself it ain't real cos I still can't believe it, for ivf to work with me first time would be unbelievable, I don't have that much luck, 

My clinic must think m mad by all my nutty calls to them, 
They said test again on sat and call them, 
Eeeek!!!!


----------



## Daffodilly

Vic - wooooooooooo   

MrsMurrell - sounds right to me. You're 5dp5dt right? So they'd be 10 days old? (I always think of them as an age!!) I started testing and getting positives when mine were 7 days old so it does sound right to me. My official test date is when mine are 13 days old and you're nearly there. Mrs Murrell - I think your pregnant   !!!

Hope everyone is getting ok with injections 
xx


----------



## magicalbabydust

MrsMerrell - that is fantastic news!!!     (I love pressing that button!!).

Congratulations on your positive tests!!!  Brilliant news.  And reading your earlier post - could be twins?!  Wohhhooooooo!!!!    xxx


----------



## Mrsmurrell

magicalbabydust said:


> MrsMerrell - that is fantastic news!!!    (I love pressing that button!!).
> 
> Congratulations on your positive tests!!! Brilliant news. And reading your earlier post - could be twins?! Wohhhooooooo!!!!  xxx


I was told to test on 15th so another 5 days, still in shock, and still feel like I'm gonna come on lol. Xxx


----------



## Mrsmurrell

Lorna_H said:


> Vic - wooooooooooo
> 
> MrsMurrell - sounds right to me. You're 5dp5dt right? So they'd be 10 days old? (I always think of them as an age!!) I started testing and getting positives when mine were 7 days old so it does sound right to me. My official test date is when mine are 13 days old and you're nearly there. Mrs Murrell - I think your pregnant  !!!
> 
> Hope everyone is getting ok with injections
> xx
> 
> Still In shock xx (I love the bananas)


----------



## deb1234

Congratulations vic n ste and mrsmurrell. Am thrilled for you both.    

Magical - sorry to hear you haven't any to freeze but you won't need them cos it's going to be a BFP for you!

Afm - scan showed 8 follicles all around 12mm. It was day 8 so they've got some growing to do in the next few days. Hoping they are quality as there isn't much quantity   another bit of good news is DH seems to be coming round to the whole IVF thing. He won't ever be totally on board or highly supportive but doesn't flip out at the mention of anything IVF like and seemed concerned about me on sunday so definite progress!


----------



## NL2703

That's fantastic news, congratulations lovely . So happy for you both  



Vic-n-Ste said:


> Morning ladies......
> Well its OTD for me today and I got a BFP!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Cannot believe it, we are soooo happy and slightly in denial too!!!!
> 
> Good luck to you all on your journeys!!!!! Love to all xxx


----------



## S4r4h2k

Good evening ladies, and how lovely to see good news 

Vic n ste       on your           honey, you must both be on    I am so happy for you, knew I would need lots of wool for all these     xxx

Magic, you are already on your way to your BFP with your little one on board so won't be needing any frosties, now just take it easy enjoy being PUPO and counting down the days till your OTD and BFP           xxx

MrsMurrell, congratulations on your       so pleased for you too hun xxx

Hi Lorna, how you feeling honey? xxx

Deb, quantity not quality, you only need one!!! and before you know it you'll have your BFP    Good news about your DH, so glad he is coming round, you need his support and love right now more than ever xxx

Hi NL hope you are ok honey xxx

AFM I had my scan today, all ok for EC on Wednesday, taken my last menopur and my trigger injection is at 9pm tonight  

Sending lots of love, PMA          and      xxxx


----------



## ruby5

Hello ladies,

Congratulations to those with BFP! Great news, good luck to those still waiting x

Good luck to those who are also on going injections x

Deb1234 I was concerned also about my quantity of follicles and the size, mine were same size as yours day 8 and they grew up enough for egg collection, I try to think about the quality rather than the quantity x

S4r4h2k Good news about the scan, will be nice to hear how you get on on wednesday x

Had EC today, managed to produce 6 eggs from 7 follicles and I was quite proud of that x


----------



## deb1234

Thanks ruby5. That's put my mind at rest. I thought the amount was probably about right but I was worried about the size. Glad that your EC went ok. 7 sounds good to me.   for your eggs overnight, I hope the phone call comes early tomorrow so you don't have to wait!


----------



## Louket

Good evening ladies!

What another marvellous Monday!

Massive congratulations to Vic-n-ste and MrsMurrell on your   absolutely fantastic. So happy for you both    

Lorna, Macknash, mrsM, Artlover - how are you ladies? Still taking it easy I hope and looking forward to those first scans

Magicalbaby, Josie, Brasso - taking it easy applies to you too. No stressing during the 2ww   that those embies are snuggling up nicely  

Ruby- how did EC go today?

Lilew, Attagirl, NL2703 - how are the injections going? 

Cuteloveangel - a mini AF dance for you       hope that gets things going!

Dingle - don't stress about your dose Hun. I'm on a dismal 100ui Goanl F which I   about at the start but so far my follies seem to be making good progress. 

Ladyharrop - how are you doing?

Sarah36 - glad your AF came. Any response from the clinic to your email?

S4r4h - congrats on EC for Wednesday.    for lots of eggs for you

Deb1234 - so happy your DH is coming around. It really is an emotional time and you do need the support. Good news from your scan too. 8 at 12mm is brilliant. You'll be at EC in no time. 

AFM...a really odd day. Was REALLY REALLY upset after my scan and had a major   Not sure what I was expecting but follies have increased to 17, 4x14' 2x11, 6x9 and lots of little ones, which for some reason I took as bad news. Nothing DP said could turn off the waterworks.

I think having PCOS I was expecting to have a bumper number of follicles, especially after seeing 37 on Friday  

The consultant we saw wasnt particularly pleasant and flippantly told me to stick with the 100ui and come back on Wednesday, avoided answering my questions and said to email if I had any concerns which did not help the situation. I emailed my nurse who got another consultant to call me who basically said we know what we're doing. In his opinion I should forget EC for Friday as I'm unlikely to get my follies over the threshold by Wednesday and EC next Monday is more likely. 

As you can imagine, instant waterworks again. 

But thankfully you wonderful lot have put everything into perspective and I'm already feeling better with all the days happy news.  As has already been said today its quality not quantity and with another week to go hopefully my already battered and bruised body will come through for me

   to everyone I've missed and extra     to you all for just being so kind and lovely


----------



## Mia78

Just a quick one , but had to say congratulations *Vic-n-Ste*!!!  You did well waiting until OTD, I won't have the willpower. So pleased for you! Wishing you a happy, healthy pregnancy. Xx


----------



## Artlover

Vic-n-Ste - Congratulations on your  
And for those coming up to their OTD and all the signs are positive, its looking good that you will have the same outcome.

Louket - what a star for doing all the personals!  You must have been taking notes 

For those at EC - your looking good, hope ET goes well to.

AFM - Cycologest is referred to the wonderful name of bum bullets over on the early scans thread, and I am still on them am and pm.  On constant knickerwatch and wondering if any twinge I feel in my tummy is a sign that something bad may happen...just can't help it after an earlier loss.  I also made the decision to tell my boss today at work, and he was great.  I have been in my role for 9 years and so he was starting to wonder when it may happen.  I told him it was IVF following an m/c, so whatever happens I know I will be able to book the time off and there won't be too many questions asked as to why it is needed.  Its definately important for me to have some poeople to share the secret with.  He was already working out ways to help with my commute, more home working if I am lucky enough to go all the way, so really positive.  DH and I have agreed that we won't tell anyone else until 2nd trimester as we wouldn't want to put ourselves through the sadness that we had last time.  So fingers crossed for next Monday that teh scan goes well and then we make it over the next hurdle.

Good luck to all, love Fi


----------



## LiLew

Congratulations to all the ladies with  (and to those that have tested early and have positives!). It must be such a wonderful feeling. So happy for you 

*Artlover * - It certainly helps having an understanding Manager - mine was the same as yours, working out how I can take on less work and work from home, etc. At least you have the support there, so you can really look after yourself now without worrying.

*Louket * - thanks for asking how my injections are going  Some hurt more than others, but not so much that I can't take it! I feel quite used to it now, and almost a bit bored now - just want to get cracking with the Gonal-F - hopefully I can start that tomorrow night

*Ruby5 * - great news about your 6 eggs hun. Have you heard from the hospital this morning?

*S4r4h2k * - YAY to EC tomorrow. Good luck with it all - not that you'll need it  Let us know how you get on

*deb1234 * - definitely focus on quality, not quantity hun. Glad your DH is coming round - you need his support more than ever now 

AFM - had a MASSIVE wobble on the way into work today. I work in London, and as soon as I got off the train and the rat race began I started to feel really overwhelmed. I managed to hold the tears in until I got into the lift at work, and then the waterworks started. I've not been in the office for the last 4 days, so maybe I was just getting used to the peace, quiet and comfort of my own home! It was only last night that I was saying to DH that I feel like just hiding myself away from the world until this process is over. I hope this is a one-off as I can't have this every day that I come into the office! I have my baseline scan tomorrow, and just  that all is ok and that I can start the stimms


----------



## Enabelles

Hi girls,

Thanks to everyone who gave me advice on my working situation.  Rightly or wrongly the doctor has signed me off work for the next few weeks, at first I wasn't going to take it but I now think I will.  Have had some very nasty side effects from DR, very bad cramps and a constant headache, though fingers crossed that will subside when I start stimming TODAY!!! Cant believe after what has felt like an eternity sniffing we are finally here and now everything feels so scary!

Sooo... I need your stimming tips!! I think I'm good with the injections thanks to the lovely magical, but diet wise can you give me a few tips for growiing them follies?  This is where I need any help I can get due to my low hormone level.  Have been eating chopped brazil nuts my my cereal, how many should I be eating in a day?  Is everyone eating lots of chicken and fish?  Any tips would be great!!

Congrats to all the ladies with BFPs!!!!  Please please please may there be many more    

xx


----------



## dingle123

*Enabelles* - on my 'ttc diet check list' (anal, I know hehehehe)

One egg a day, a piece of chicken or fish per day, a yogurt a day, a pint of milk a day, two litres of water, a handful of nuts, a glass of pineapple juice and a portion of dark green vegetables.

Xxx


----------



## dingle123

*LilLew* - I really feel for you. I worked in London for years and quit my very stressful job back in Feb. I have found myself to be so emotional/overwrought/uptight during DR that I just know I couldn't have coped with the rat race. Lots of luck for baseline tomorrow 

*Louket* - I have everything crossed your bruised and battered body will come through for you!!! Xx

*ruby5* - congrats on egg collection lady! Now for the all important phone call - not long now till you're PUPO!

*S4rh2k* - how did your trigger shot go? Lots and lots of luck for ec tomorrow 

Big congrats to the new pregnant ladies, woohoo! 

AFM - after weeks of sniffing and feeling ridiculously teary and tired I _finally_ start stimming tomorrow and first scan will be next Monday. My mood seems to have lifted considerably!

Lots of love to everyone and anyone I've missed,

Laura xxx


----------



## Vic-n-Ste

Awww thanks so much ladies....it means a lot! 

I have the date for my 1st scan (il be 6 weeks) its on the 26th September!!! I cannot wait, as we will be able to see if its twins or a singleton, ooooooo!!!!!!

Good luck to each and everyone of you,


----------



## Marti24

Well hello my lovelies!

I get delivery of all my meds today - due to start the Down Regging nasals on Friday.  

I had my nurse meeting at the clinic on the Thursday just gone and now the needles don't bother me (although that could change when its time to actually DO them!). My main concern is the nasals as I can't even take hayfever sprays but as with my injection plan - which is don't look, grab, stab, my nasal plan is going to be don't look, grab and sniff! 

Stomach doing its usual nervous/scared/excited flippity thing already. 

Good luck to all you August and Septembers.


----------



## magicalbabydust

Deb1234 - they all sound great hun!!  That is so exciting.  They grow at least 2mm per day and as you'll see from mine - some grow faster than that too.  You have around 5 days more before EC and that is at least 10mm, so brings them up to be nice and fat!  How exciting!

S4r4k - Good luck for EC tomorrow hun.  I am sure it will go really well.  Take it easy when you get home and have a lovely sleep.  Look forward to hearing your news. xx

Louket - that is fab that they are letting them grow for longer.  Exactly what you want hun!  I would much prefer to have had a couple more days to stim and grow them rather than getting them out too early.  Means you will have much bigger ones which is great.  

Lilew - soon that distraction of work will all be wonderful.  But I understand where you are coming from TOTALLY!  I have cocooned myself into my own little world with our dog and seeing dh in the evenings only.  I am avoiding all calls from friends due to the "How are you?" where do you possibly start without lying or telling the whold story?!  I was texting one friend (due in December - got preggers as soon as they wanted to start trying) and managed to avoid saying anything about myself until her last text was capitals 'HOW ARE YOU??"... what on earth can you describe in a text..?  So I just replied, all ok and its a lovely blue sunny skied day!!  And now I am happily back in my own little world (luckily I work from home so dont need to show anyone my bloated huge stomach and stop them asking any questions!).  Thinking of you hun xx

AFM - not seem to be having much in symptoms today...    No idea if that is normal or not, but... it is a lovely blue sunny skied day! xx


----------



## Louket

Hi ladies

A quick question as I'm at work and trying to do this from my phone 

I'm day 9 of stimms and have been feeling a funny popping sensation and what feels like fluttering in the region I'd usually get period pain. I had a scan yesterday so know I'm not over stimulated just wondered if anyone else had experienced anything similar or had ovulation pain?


----------



## josie37

Hi girls,

Quite a bit to catch up on as always! 

VicnSte - congrats of your BFP!! Doesn't sound too long til the first scan and you find out if twins! Really pleased for you  

Marti24 - hi and good luck with your journey

Magical - sorry your others didn't make it to frosties but focus on the 2 on board   Liked your comment about the clinic telling you to carry on as 'normal' - I feel very far from 'normal'!! like you not sure if no symptoms is good or bad and analyzing everything. DH asking me if I feel different..which I don't, but then it's only 2dp3dt so surely too early for anything. Think will join you on 2ww board...

Dingle and Enbelles - good luck with stimming - it will all go a bit quicker now!

Lilew - i had a major wobble in office two weeks ago and couldn't stop crying.. gave up going to the loos in the end. God knows what they all think!
Hang in there

S4r4h - good luck with EC tomorrow and sending some PMA back to you    

deb1234 - great news re your hubby and thanks for your thoughtful post from the other day.. know it was for mrsmerrell but made me feel better too

Ruby5 - glad EC went well and let us know how you are getting on.. 

Louket - your follicles sizes look positive to me..do you have another scan before EC?

Artlover - great that your work are understanding.. know all about knickerwatch now that I am PUPO

Hi and best wishes to everyone else who is still on here - mia78, mrsmurrell, ladyharrop, sarah36, NL2703, attagirl, cuteloveangel, Brasso, Lorna, Macknash, MrsM  and anyone else i've missed..

AFM 2ww hard already and it is only been 2 days!!! Been feeling very down this morning but had a good    and better now. As always this site makes me feel better too! Thank you all!! trying to stay positive but not always succeeding. Back to work on Thurs so hopefully the tears will be under control for that!!     for my little embies!!

xx


----------



## josie37

Louket - i didn't get that but i think I read on here that other people did so I'm sure it's ok
x


----------



## magicalbabydust

Hi Louket - I got that!  And read that someone else had too and asked their clinic who said it was nothing to worry about.  No idea what it was! x


----------



## S4r4h2k

Hi josie, another one for the knicker watching brigade lol thanks for the PMA hun, right back at ya and sounds like you need it           xxx

Hi Macknash, Mrs M, MrsMurrell, Sarah, Ladyharrop, attagirl, cuteloveangel, Brasso, Deb, Kel, Vikki sorry if I have missed anyone else xxx

Hey magicalbabydust thanks honey, I fully intend to not do anything other than sleep, once I have seen what all you lovely ladies are up to, glad today seems to be symptom free, and that the sky is blue where you are, it is grey and overcast here so I am envious xxx

Hi Marti24 woo hoo for delivery of meds, and starting DR on Friday  don't worry about your injections, once you get the first one out of the way the next ones will be easier  as for the nasal spray, I can't help as I didn't have to do that xxx

ooohhh exciting Vic-n-Ste bet you are counting down the days till the 26th  xxx

I dont think you are anal with your ttc diet list Laura/dingle I eat a pretty similar diet myself  trigger shot went ok, bit of a shock when I saw that it was an actual needle that I had to stick in myself (having used the autoinject for all my other injections) but I didn't even think about it just stuck it in and then pressed it ... ta dahhhh  I think the feeling teary is a common factor, wow stimms tomorow and first scan monday, it is all happening honey and before you know it will be EC  xxx

Hey Enabelles glad your doc has signed you off and that you have taken his advice, especially as you are having some horrid side effects, hopefully they will ease off today when you start stimms, how is it going? and yes once you start stimms it goes very quickly and before you know it you will be getting ready for EC  as for eating, I have a smoothie with full fat milk and lots of fruit and an avocado, i then have a green salad with seeds and nuts and avocado and munch on brasil nuts during the day and drink gallons of water and the odd glass of pineapple juice xxx

Hi LiLew don't worry I will let you all know how I got on soon as I can  sorry to hear you had a wobble on way to work, perhaps it is as you have said leaving the safety of your home after a few days cocooned there. Good luck for your baseline scan tomorrow hun, not that you will need it         xxx

Hi Artlover I am so pleased you have a supportive boss, sounds as if he is going the extra mile to make things easier for you xxx

Hi Mia, how are you feeling? xxx

Louket, how you feeling today hun? not what you need a flippant prat for a consultant, but rest assured leaving it a couple of days will result in lots of lovely big fat follicles ready for EC next week          xxx
Hi ruby, Yay for EC 6 eggs from 7 follies is fantastic hun, so you should be proud!!! xxx

AFM trigger shot went ok last night, apart from the initial shock at having to actually inject myself with a real needle and not an autoinject, it was surprisingly ok, so nothing to worry about on that score ladies who have that pleasure yet to come  EC tomorrow, have to be at the clinic for 8 so early night and early start for me. Will try to pop on once I get home to see how you are all getting on, in the meantime, sending lots of love, PMA        and     xxx


----------



## Enabelles

Aww thanks girls, yet again some great advice!! So lots of protein by the sounds of things, I've cut out coffee and am having some lovely lemon, ginger and ginseng tea instead - I'd highly recommend that for the lovely calming effect it seems to give me.

*Dingle* it sounds like we are pretty much in the same place, I have my first scan on Sunday, then 2nd scan next Sunday (both at 8am on a Sunday, WHY!!) then fingers crossed for EC on 25th Sept - how about you?

I can highly recommend a nice long walk for anyone feeling emotional, I'm very lucky to live near the sea and a walk helps me clear away any teary thoughts. As for work, I think being at home really is the best thing for me. If the worst happens I really cannot have done any more to avoid stress so at least I will be at ease on that front (I tend to really beat myself up about these things  )

Feeling very positive today thanks to the great news on here, it is very uplifting to see some positive outcomes.

xx


----------



## keldan89

Hi ladies  

Haven't been on for a bit as not really anything to update, still sniffing dr! Baseline scan on thurs 20th. Been feeling a bit stressed the last few days as DH has decided now is the time for him to find a new career & he wants to do an online degree!      being a careers advisor that means it's my job to find one for him! He wants to be a park ranger (not much call for them in Essex! ) but isn't prepared to get some experience by volunteering! Raaahhhhh men!  think we both just need a holiday & a break, had to save our time off for treatment so we can't go anywhere til next year now   

Sorry for lack of personals but I'm still suffering with tiredness & major headache so will do my best

Enabelles my clinic said scans are done early in case they need to change your meds dosage

S4r4h2k good luck for ec tomorrow   

Marti24 hello. Dont worry about the nasal spray, I don't like them either but it's a really fine mist & not that bad. You get a bad tast for a couple of mins but if you eat something after it goes away

Re diet my friend is a dietician & she said to eat a portion of protein with every meal & 2 portions of dairy every day. She did say she couldn't find any good evidence that a high protein diet helps but just to eat healthily. No alcohol or caffiene

Congratulations to those with bfp's & good luck to those on 2ww

Kel
Xx


----------



## magicalbabydust

I have eaten more pineapple this week than I have in my life previously.  (And I am obviously quite old!).  I think if I am successful, they will have sticky up green hair


----------



## Enabelles

Magical - I'm on the pineapple train too, juice with breakfast and then a pineapple stick during the day, thank goodness for Asda pre-prepared fruit I wouldn't know where to start with an actual pineapple!

Keldan - thanks for the tips, I hadn't thought of diary so will try to fit that in too (cheesecake has to count, right??)

Did my first Gonal-F injection a few hours ago   Hubs wimped out on me so had to do it myself.  To say I was pooping my pants is an understatement, but I did exactly how magical said and it was totally painless, can't even see where the needle went in.  I'm on a high dose of 262.5 to start with, but that goes down every few days the closer I get to EC.  

Hope everyone else is good xx


----------



## NL2703

Good evening ladies, hope you are all well.

A big heartfelt   to Vic-n-ste and Mrs Murrell, so happy for you both.

S4r4h – Good luck for tomorrow

LiLew  & Attagirl how are you doing with the  injections?

Artlover -  I know what you mean about ‘knicker’ watch and it’s hard to when you have had a previous loss.  But it’s all part of the process of an early pregnancy when you have a lot of discharge at early stages.  Believe me when I say it, it won’t be long before you hold your little one in your arms. Glad to hear it went well at work, make sure they do a pregnancy risk assessment and you ask you adjustment if you need it. Sorry, I have my HR hat on. It will be excellent if you could on occasions work from home. Take it easy and enjoy!!

Mia78 – How are you doing?

Louket – Don’t let things get you down, I appreciate how hard it is. The consultant can be sometimes be a little insensitive  because we are just another number but to us it is the most important thing in the world if not more and you’re absolutely right, it’s all about quality and not quantity. Well here’s a   from me

Josie37 – Aww hun, try and stay positive    

Enabelles – Glad to hear it went well, I was the same when I started mine and I didn’t know why I’d got myself into such a state in the first place.

It was my day 5 scan today and I had a really useless nurse and doctor. They kept whispering amongst themselves which then got me into a  panic state and when I ask if anything was wrong, the doctor said, ‘oh don’t worry it’s a new nurse and I’m training her’. I heard them say something about 10 and they continued to plot it all on a graph. Not sure what this was all about 

They then said I needed to have a blood test and I got a call late afternoon to ask me to increase my dosage from 150iu to 175iu and to return for a scan on Thursday.  Had a little   at work with worry but I’m trying to remain positive. Every stage is a hurdle. I’ve also been have af pains today and a stitch like pain on my right but I guess it’s all part of the process. Emotions are all over the place, I have no interest at work and just want to lock myself away. 

Hope everyone is well and apologies to those I’ve missed out


----------



## Enabelles

Sorry one more question for today!  Has anyone been advised against using a hot water bottle on their tummy during stimming?

xx


----------



## Louket

Evening all

Apologies for lack if personals but absolutely knackered today. Seems to be my new side effect as I'm finding myself spaced out at my desk by 2pm and in desperate need of a power nap!

Not much to report from me apart from my funny popping & flutterings today. Another scan tomorrow morning ( I swear I see the receptionist in the clinic more than I see my family!) and just going to relax and take whatever the tell me. 

Good luck to those scanning this week and to S4r4h for you EC tomorrow. 

Think I may have missed something with all of this protein diet talk. Not really been in the mood to eat for the past few days apart from huge slabs of cake and decaf tea! Jump on the scales every morning to assess the damage. So far so good  

    for you all

Someone asked for funny IVF storeis a while back...I kind of had one today. 

Was talking to my sister today and mentioned that we had 8 good follicles growing. She spewed her coffee across the table and said 'how the hell are you going to cope with octuplets!'


----------



## josie37

like that one Louket!

Enabelles - i used hot water bottle whilst stimming but zita west book says not post Et


----------



## deb1234

A quick one from me today, more tomorrow.

Enabelles - I count ice cream as my dairy intake. I think cheesecake must count too!  
As for hot water bottle. I have been advised not to use a hot water bottle or have hot baths after ET but not before.

Hi Louket - nice to have a cycle buddy   I have a day 10 scan tomorrow and also have 8 follicles growing. Won't mention octuplets to DH though, even as a joke I think he would have a heart attack!

Best wishes to all


----------



## Macknash76

Just a quick one as not feeling too good at the mo.

Good luck for tomorrow S4r4h, enjoy your sleep xxxx

Congrats to all who are PUPO xxxx

Hope everyone else is dealing ok with all the meds. 

Love and hugs xxx


----------



## Mrsmurrell

Thank you, for all the thank yous ladies! 
Still haven't sunk in, I didn't think I was lucky enough for it to work, let alone first time, 
I hope this gives you all hope, if it can happen for me then it can happen for others, I'm just hoping my little one/s stick! 
Good luck to you all and stay positive!  xxx


----------



## Rainbowb

Hi ladies, hope you don't mind me venting some stress, day 8 of stimming and I think I may have lost all ability to concentrate- I managed to bump my car into another car today, couldn't believe it, only a scratch and no one was harmed, just the stress of having to sort it out, at least it's only a few scratches! Anywho I am going for another scan tomorrow an egg collection on Friday so I'm taking the rest of the week off to relax! What a day! Hope everyone is well and congrats for all the bfp!!!


----------



## dingle123

Morning all,

*Rainbowb* - eek IVF really does seem to mess with your mind, doesn't it? Glad the bump wasn't more serious. Lots of luck for ec on Friday 

*Macknash* - sorry to hear you're not feeling great at the mo xx

*Louket* - haha! That made me chuckle re your sister! IVF is such a minefield for anyone not going through it.

*NL2703* - really sorry to hear your clinic appointment wasn't a good experience. Hopefully the scan tomorrow will be better 

*Enabelles* - glad injection went well! Hahaha your early scan slots sound horredenous! Don't they know you need your sleep! 

You are right - we are pretty much cycle buddies! I start injecting tonight, and have a scan next Monday, Wed and Friday, then a scan on Monday 24th and trigger shot - ec Wed 26th. I had originally thought it was 25th but just double checked my email from the clinic. Are you as excited as I am? 

Big  to everyone else xx

AFM - tonight is first night of menopur (150) - hopefully the mixing won't be too much of a disaster. Not too fussed re pain - just want to make sure it all goes in properly.

Havs a lovely day all,

Laura xx


----------



## josie37

Call from clinic none of 9 remaining embies suitable to freeze  so praying for my 2 on board        
Hope you all doing ok today
Xx


----------



## magicalbabydust

Josie Hun, you won't need them as your 2 on board are going to make it. Remember that they would have been a bonus but that you have everything already inside you that you need and with them, everything went to plan and that they were excellent little embies. If you have any doubt that the 2 inside you are less likely to make it as the others in the lab didn't - then let me reassure you that they bear no resemblance at all. Our very safe embryologist explained that the best place for them is in the uterus with all the proteins and enzymes they need and the lab will have th opposite effect and put them under slight stress. I now think of the whole thing like climbing Everest... That it takes a whole team of 30 or more to help get one or two of them to the summit. And you had two who are going to summit. 

Rainbowb and Louket - you made me really laugh - thank you!! Xx

NL2703 - on day 5, hearing "10" is great... Whether 10mm or 10 follicles - both are good. They plot them all onto a graph to predict whether they think you have potential to go further without overstimulation, and sounds like you can. It is all going to plan Hun  

Afm - so so so hot in the night, also felt that my body kept wanting to do a mighty stretch, but I was trying not to - does this ring a bell with anyone on 2ww or bfp's - did you let yourself do a big stretche when your body was wanting one?! Otherwise, am feeling peaceful and happily fine! (sore boobs and bloating but that is the pessaries). Big hug to all, Mcnash I hope you are feeling better soon - maybe morning sickness?! Xxx


----------



## Louket

Hi all

Just came back from clinic. Only three follicles over 17 (24,22,21) so decided to go for EC on Friday. Absolutely gutted. 

Consultant seemed surprised that with PCOS my result wasn't better but said it was pointless leaving it until Monday as if others were going to engage they would have by now. There's one at 12 and the loads under 9. 

Gave the usual "it only takes one" speech but really want listening by then and just wanted to get up and leave. Is there any point telling me that AFTER you've told me that some may not be mature and some may not fertilise?

DP has his optimist hat on but I definitely do not and have already pulled the money for the next try from our savings account. 

Have sobbed my way to a migraine so off for a sleep. 

Will do personals later

Hope everyone else is having a better day


----------



## S4r4h2k

Hi ladies,

sorry for the brief post lacking personals but I have just got back from egg collection everything went ok, 9 eggs so we're very happy. Will write a proper post later when I'm not on my phone.

Hope you're all ok, lots of love   
xxx


----------



## Macknash76

Louket - this won't make you feel any better but I know exactly how you feel. We were told we had to go to EC with only 2 follies and I was devastated, had a major meltdown to the point I thought I was actually losing my mind. My poor friend at the stables got the brunt of it and was so sad i couldn't even speak to DH. He was like 'at least there are 2 we could have had none'. Not really what I wanted to hear. Spent the whole next morning feeling very sad, until DH took call from clinic to tell us both had fertilised, I would have been happy with one at that point. 

But look at us, we got two eggs from two follies, two fertilised and got a BFP on first IVF try. So it can happen, quantity isn't always best. It is the fitest that survive so try and hold on to that honey. 

I am so sorry you are feeling like I did, I know exactly how much you are hurting. 

Here if you need to talk xxxxxxx


----------



## Macknash76

Congrats S4r4h, have a nice sleep now and relax as much as you can xxxxx


----------



## dingle123

*Louket* - sending you a big hug. I won't throw the 'if only takes one' speech at you - just rest up and take care of yourself between now and Friday. Xxxx

*S4r4h2k* - congrats lady xxx - put your feet up now for a bit.


----------



## LiLew

*Louket * - sorry you're feeling so low hun. Macknash's journey should hopefully bring you some comfort. Lots of  xxxx

*S4r4h2k * - congrats on your 9 eggs woohoo! Rest up and look after yourself xxx

*josie * - Just focus on your 2 on board hun - you're going to be holding a lovely bouncing baby or babies in your arms before you know it 

*dingle * - tonight is my first night of Gonal-F and my EC is currently scheduled for the 26th, so the same day as you! My scans are next Tues, Fri and Monday 24th when I have the trigger shot. Great to have a cycle buddy!!

*Rainbowb * - sorry to hear about your stressful day, you poor thing! I must admit, I feel like my head's all over the place as well - it's impossible to concentrate on anything isn't it?! Good news about your EC on Friday YAY!

*Macknash * - hope you're feeling better today hun? 

*Louket * - your IVF story with your sister made me laugh!!!

*NL2703 * - thanks for asking how the injections are going. I'm getting really used to it now, and will be doubling up on them as of tonight  How are you feeling today? It's not fair that the doctor and nurse were whispering - they shouldn't do that. It sometimes makes you wonder if they have any idea what we're going through and how much this means to us. I hope you're feeling a bit better today hun 

*Enabelles * - when's your EC scheduled for? It looks like you, dingle and I are all very close together 

*keldan89 * - thanks for the diet tips. I'm trying not to obsess too much about it, but it's difficult not to. DH says 'just eat healthily', which I am doing, but I'm constantly craving some kind of chocolate bar every day, and most days I've given into the temptation so far. Then I beat myself up and then think that I've not had enough protein or fruit or whatever  . I've bought some 85% organic dark chocolate to hopefully satisfy my cravings!! How are you feeling today though hun? Hopefully a little better 

AFM - had my baseline scan this morning and I am now fully down-regged and ready to start stimms tonight!! Am on 225iu of Gonal-F - how does that compare to others? I really feel like I'm getting started now - very excited 

 and  to everyone xxxx


----------



## Enabelles

Hi girls

Deb1234 - how could I have not thought of ice-cream??  Will have to add that to the list  

Dingle & Lilew - whoop for cycle buddies, my EC is scheduled for 25th.  I'm on 262 Gonal F which the nurse told me was high on the low to very high scale, this gets lower every other day up to EC if my scan doesn't say otherwise on Sunday.  Lilew are you still DR at same time as stimming?  I have to continue sniffing the whole way up to EC which boggles me   as it seems a bit pointless??

Louket - from what I can tell I will be in the same boat as you.  Everyone is different, I know that is little comfort but the girls are right in saying it only takes one.

Rainbowb - I am now off work, I just know I couldn't cope with the pressure at the moment.  This is the time to do what ever it takes to keep yourself as stress free as possible, enjoy your time off and relax - easier said that done at the moment.  I am nesting I think, which means that everything in my house has been cleaned in the past week, I even painted the skirting boards  .  But for me that is not exactly relaxing but I'm happy enough working away around the house for the time being.

As for the diet side of things, I am being very good but I figure that starving my body of what is wants isn't the way to go, if I want a bar of chocolate I tend to allow myself and then walk a bit further that day.  Obviously no alcohol or caffeine but as long as my diet is balanced I'm happy.

Off for another injection, another little step closer!    

xx


----------



## ruby5

Hi Everyone,


Louket: goodluck with your egg collection on Friday, it seems disapointing when you dont have many but as everyone said it doesnt mean they are poor quality x

Josie37: goodluck with your 2 embies, sending positive vibes and for everyone else in the 2ww x

Dingle: Good luck with your stimms Im sure you will do a brilliant job and the menopur powder mixes instantly so you will get it all!x

NL2703: Don't be disheartened about the dose, I was shocked when I realised I was on max dose but managed to do well, I know what you mean about the whispering, DH and I were convinced everytime nurse went to office and closed door behind her it was bad!x

S4r4h2k: Well done on your 9 eggs, thats fantastic, looking forward to hearing how they do!x

Soory for those I missed but am rubbish at these personals but I wish everyone tons of luck!

Out of our 6 eggs, 5 were injected and 5 fertilised! yipee!, may be having ET tommorow or they may push it to day 5, will find out tommorow am, at mo, booked in for tommorow x


----------



## LiLew

*ruby5 * - YAY for 5 fertilised! Great news hun! 

*Enabelles * - Yeah, I'm still DR'ing (but half the dose) all throughout the stimms, which I don't get either! I should have asked actually - I just didn't think. I'm doing the Buserelin injections in the mornings and Gonal-F injections in the evenings - have you been told to do them at specific times? My hospital have been quite specific over the times that I must take them - Buserelin between 6-8 in the morning and Gonal-F between 7-8 in the evening. Not sure why, but will do as I'm told! I'm just doing 7am and 7pm - it's easy to remember that way!

xxx


----------



## keldan89

Re taking dr drugs whilst stimming I was told u can't just stop the dr drugs cos they r so strong & ur body would get confused so they lower ur dose & wean u off  

I like the idea of ice cream & cheesecake! My 2 dairy doses for the day!  

Lilew I love dark choc! I've been having a fun size choccie bar as don't feel so guilty then but still get my sugar fix!   I'm ok thanks. Still really tired & getting random hot flushes. AF has just finished so fingers crossed my scan is good next week. Feel so far behind everyone else  

S4r4h2k well done with 9 eggs!   fingers crossed for them overnight

Ruby5 excellent with 5 fertilized. Good luck with et tomorrow

Kel
Xx


----------



## Louket

Evening all

Thanks for being so lovely. Feeling marginally better after a good sleep. 

Macknash, I'm clinging onto your journey as one of hope but cannot shake the feeling that even if we do get 3 eggs they may not all fertilise or makes it to transfer. I think because that was the first thing the consultant said that's all I've chosen to hear. Had he started with something more positive perhaps I'd be feeling differently now  

DP says I'm too well informed and I need to stop reading every thing I can on this process. I hastily reminded him that he's emotionally void so when this fails and I need to be picked up off the emotional floor he will not be able to support me. Think I may need to apologise for that one later  

S4r4h - glad to hear EC went well. Nine is fab   and   for good fertilisation overnight

NL2703 - ignore the whispering. It will only make you   ask whatever you need to and challenge them on it if you want to know what's said. Good luck for your scan tomorrow

Deb1234 - how did your scan go today? Hope your saw good progress. Did they give you an EC date?

Rainbowb - good luck for EC on Friday. Seems we're going to be 2ww together  

Dingle, Lilew, Attagirl, Enabelles - how are you ladies doing? I found the stim stage went so quickly and the injections are really quick and easy after a few days. I can't stress enough that you need to drink a lot of water. Really makes a big difference 

Ruby5 -   for ET. Five embies is brilliant.   that they keep going

Marti24 - welcome. Good luck with DR This thread is full of lovely ladies with very useful knowledge and tips so ask away

Kendan - not long to go till the next stage. Hope your doing ok

Josie - don't worry about frosties. Your going to have a BFP   dictates it!

Magicalbaby, Brasso, Mia - how are you ladies? Hope the 2ww isn't proving too stressful

Hope the newly pregnants are taking it easy. Feet up and resting lots.  

AFM..meeting my new boss tomorrow who is throwing the 'support' buzz word around like it's the only word he knows, think he may have been warned by HR about the appalling lack of previous support. As my 2ww is fast approaching I'm not actually sure what I want to do. Staying at home is likely to drive me round the bend and want to test early if only to prove to DP that I was right and treatment was unsuccessful. 

Off to ready the paperwork for trigger shot tonight,  google the stats for other clinic for our next cycle and look at holidays as as soon as I see that BFN I'm on a plane out of here

      to you all


----------



## deb1234

Thought I'd do a blanket message today as everyone seems very down and/or worried (understandably, this is a difficult and emotional thing to do). 

I just want to reiterate what I said to mrsmurrell the other day. Whatever stage you are at and however well or badly we perceive the process to be going the best thing is that we are all here. It is so so hard yet we are doing it which makes us strong, brave ladies who are fighting for what is important to us are giving it all we've got. Statistics seem to mean nothing from the stories that have been on here so we all have a chance and there isn't one of us that doesn't deserve it so for however long we've got left to go we need to keep our eye on the goal and just keep swimming, swimming, swimming! (fish are friends not food)  

Afm - cant add great news for myself. On the plus side all the follicles are growing but very slowly (1mm a day). They are all about 14mm now. Got another scan on Friday and possibly going for EC Monday but that will make them all quite small so may not get many eggs from them.
Also have had a rubbish day at work. On the plus side of that I did briefly find myself thinking 'why do I want children again' grr!

I hope everyone gets their PMA back soon. Think we could all do with some funny stories or a song or two. Any offers??


----------



## panicstricken

deb1234 - thanks for that, it never fails to make me smile when virtual strangers can be so supportive xx

I've been avoiding lingering on this thread lately, I'm finding the whole 2WW really emotional, and, as delighted as i am to read of people's BFPs, my heart breaks for those who have not been so fortunate,, or who are struggling with the process.

I've still 7 days before OTD and don't really have any symptoms, just a vague gripey ache from time to time.  This is our one and only attempt at IVF and we were given  1-5% chance of success so I'm trying hard to be positive.  I'll know next week if I'll ever get to hear the word "Mummy"

I'm sure I'd have given up hope if it wasn't for you ladies going through this journey along side me

Much    to everyone, and lets   for some more happy BFP news!

xx


----------



## Brasso

Hello everyone, 

So many new people, feels like I've missed an entire week not a few days!  

Deb1234, really like your message, it uplifted me. I decided not to read back on posts, so apologies for lack of personals.  Sending positive vibes to everyone. And if you look outside tonight and up at the stares, just remember, they are twinkling at us all!  It was a saying my Granny had, this the stars are twinkling because they are sending love and happiness to you and watch over to you. I've liked stars ever since! So please forgive me if it sounds a tad silly.

Magical, I'm having some similar symptoms to you, so fingers crossed.

Mia, Panic how are you getting on?

I'm finding the 2ww a tad frustrating. Thankfully work is keeping me busy, and thankfully I'm working from home. Although I did go in yesterday, but ended up leaving at 2.30pm, I was exhausted!

I'm going hot and cold, and keep having moments of feeling hungry and at other times, not hungry at all... I also still have a bit of pain, but can't work out if it's what i experienced last week, or something else entirely.  I'm trying not to worry, and I'm finding the relaxation apps are a great help. 

Bonus, I finally slept through to 6.30am last night, first time in about three week. Prior to that I was waking up to go to the toilet two or three times in the night.

I've got my fingers and toes crossed for very one.

Off to do something to distract myself again!
Take care all

Xx


----------



## Attagirl

Hi everyone

Apologies for the radio silence and sorry to hear people are feeling down. I have major catch up work to do on the personals...

On the song front, (if you are happy and you know it)

If you are down regulating and you know it, get on with it, 
If you are down regulating and you know it, get on with it,
if you are down regulating and you know it and really are hormonal, if you are down regulating and you know it get on with it!

If you are stimming and you are trying to grow lots of eggs,
If you are stimming and you are trying to grow lots of eggs,
If you are stimming and it feels like its not working, keep a PMA cos it might still work and give you lots of eggs.

If you are 2 week waiting and boy do you know it, egg implant now
...and so on you get the gist

Sorry dinner calls

Btw still DR  - prob until Friday! To be honest have succeeded in distracting myself though, yes I am the psycho that balances IVF with job interviews!! Nutter! Hope all is well and will come back personals once the interviews are out of the way!


----------



## deb1234

Attagirl - love it   

Just what we needed!


----------



## Louket

Deb1234 - I just wanted to say a massive thank you and 

Honestly I don't know what's wrong with me. Even DP said that usually I'm Miss  and not sure what's gotten into me. Between your message and his careful tiptoeing around the house this evening I've realised I'm being ridiculous.

We have no control over this journey in the same way we've had no control over what has brought us here. Whatever our outcomes will be, will be. We are all strong enough to deal with it. The most we can do is give ourselves the best possible chance by following the advice, staying positive and supporting each other.

So, that said, trigger shot done. Going to book some accupucture and floatation first thing tomorrow and find my inner PMA

Attagirl - love that. Will be tapping to that all day tomorrow 



deb1234 said:


> Thought I'd do a blanket message today as everyone seems very down and/or worried (understandably, this is a difficult and emotional thing to do).
> 
> I just want to reiterate what I said to mrsmurrell the other day. Whatever stage you are at and however well or badly we perceive the process to be going the best thing is that we are all here. It is so so hard yet we are doing it which makes us strong, brave ladies who are fighting for what is important to us are giving it all we've got. Statistics seem to mean nothing from the stories that have been on here so we all have a chance and there isn't one of us that doesn't deserve it so for however long we've got left to go we need to keep our eye on the goal and just keep swimming, swimming, swimming! (fish are friends not food)
> 
> Afm - cant add great news for myself. On the plus side all the follicles are growing but very slowly (1mm a day). They are all about 14mm now. Got another scan on Friday and possibly going for EC Monday but that will make them all quite small so may not get many eggs from them.
> Also have had a rubbish day at work. On the plus side of that I did briefly find myself thinking 'why do I want children again' grr!
> 
> I hope everyone gets their PMA back soon. Think we could all do with some funny stories or a song or two. Any offers??


----------



## magicalbabydust

Deb1234, thank you for your words which I've just read. I was feeling very at peace and optimistic until AF cramps came this morning on and off. Now off luckily. It is SUCH a roller coaster. Hun - if yours are growing at 1mm per day that means they'll be at 19mm by Monday and they say that everything at 18 is excellent, so don't you worry - everything is going to plan.

Brasso - thanks for that. Hot and cold is me exactly too. Thinking about you!

long night of being uncomfortable and burning up. Boobs not sore by the morning so I think that and the bloating are caused by the pessaries. I usually sleep so well so it is all the more unusual and just wonder what is going on in there! All helped by relaxation CD greatly, and Deb's words and all your support and Panic's hugs and kindness. Thinking of everyone today xxx


----------



## Macknash76

S4r4h - thinking of you this morning.   you get excellent news about your eggs xxxx


----------



## Vic-n-Ste

S4r4h2k - hey hun, wow 9 eggs is brill, that how may i got too!! Hope you get some good news this morning hunni, iv got everything crossed for you!


----------



## magicalbabydust

Panic Hun - your inbox is full again.   Xxx


----------



## S4r4h2k

Good morning ladies, thank you all so much for your wonderful messages of support, again it never ceases to amaze me the support we all offer each other, I really do not know what I would do without you all xxxx

Louket, am so sorry you are feeling so down, hug  but as Macknash has said they only had 2 follies, then 2 eggs that fertilised and a BFP to show for it!!  Everything will be ok, you’ll see! Good luck     for EC tomorrow hun xxx

Thank you so much Macknash, had a lovely sleep and intend to do very little other than try to keep myself occupied whilst I wait for the phone call, how are you feeling? Xxx

Thanks Dingle feet up don’t worry. How are you hun, how did the menopur go? You feeling ok?xx

Lilew thank you hun, yay good news for starting stimms, it definitely feels like you are getting started and before you know it will be time for EC xx

Hi Enabells, how are you? Xx

Hi Ruby, thank you don’t worry will let you all know how they get on, 5 fertilised is brilliant honey you must be chuffed to bits, fingers crossed for ET today xxx

Hi Kel, thanks hun, seems to be we are all constantly tired and waiting for one stage to the next, fingers crossed for your scan next week, am sure everything will be just fine PMA        xx

Deb, what lovely words to share, try not to worry about your follies, I was in the same boat myself, supposed to have EC on Monday but at my scan on the Friday follies were not doing too well  by the time Monday came and another scan showed we were on track, the consultant said yesterday they were worried as I wasn’t responding as they’d like but it all turned out just fine in the end.
PMA     xxx

Hi Panicstricken, hugs hun, sorry you are finding it all so emotional, yes we have had some wonderful news but also some sad news and each reminds us of how much we want good news for each and everyone of us, never give up hope honey, you will see this time next week you’ll have your BFP and will be then on the next wait for your scan PMA       xxx

Hi Brasso, yay for a good nights sleep, how long till your OTD honey? Xx

Hi Attagirl, love the song   as deb said it is just what we need sending you lots of PMA       xxx

Hi Magical, sorry to hear you are still uncomfortable, damn them botty bombs, AF crams gone and no sign of her so sounds good to me hun not long now till you get your BFP    xxx

Hey Vic, thank you hun how are you feeling? Xx

AFM just trying to prepare a presentation for an interview next week to keep me occupied whist I wait for the phone call.

Sending you all lots of love,          and   and bubbles xxx


----------



## Attagirl

Hi all

Apols, I still havent had the chance to catch up on the old personals but here is another song attempt. To the tune of Twinkle Twinkle Little Star, for those on the 2ww...

Eg-gy, Eg-gy in my belly
How I wonder how you are
Are you nice and cosy there?
Snuggled up like a bear?
Eg-gy Eg-gy in my belly
How I wonder how you are!

Hope everyone is feeling a little brighter today!


----------



## Louket

Evening all

How are we all doing?

Had a really good day today and feeling much more like the 'old me'. Brilliant meeting with my new manager who is fantastic and basically said do whatever you like. Work from home, take leave, go sick, look after you and we'll sort out the rest afterwards!

So am free to see how I feel day to day and go with it. 

S4r4h - how did your call go today?   you had some good news 

Ruby - did you end up going to ET today?

Nl2703 - how did your scan go?

Attagirl - love the song. Made me  

Rainbow - see you in the land of nod tomorrow. Hope everything goes well and you get a bumper crop

   and   for everyone. EC tomorrow so will try and crack an eyelid in the afternoon and catch up with you all 

Funny story from me to hopefully cheer you all up a bit

My new manager said to me today 'regardless of everything else going on, my number one priority is to get you pregnant!' I don't think he could have been any more embarrassed.


----------



## josie37

hey all !
Louket - love the boss story! hope the floatation helped - what is this? good luck with EC    

Attagirl - great songs   sung 'twinkle twinkle' to my embies  

S4rh - really hope the call was positive for you    

Magical - thanks for your lovely comments re Everest..really made me think more positive. Like you say my sub-team helped get the main team (hope & glory) to the summit! i like this idea!
Sorry you've been having mini wobble and not sleeping great   Have been getting to sleep ok courtesy of magic CD but waking up a lot in night..haven't had this 'hot' thing yet though  

Deb1234 - you are soo good with words and making us all feel better. I shed (another) tear reading your blanket post on the bus this morning  but managed to stay brave at work all day. Fingers crossed for your scan tomorrow ..   

Brasso - 2ww crap isn't it. hope your distracting works. thinking of going away saturday just to stop us going mad!

To everyone else..sorry I didn't get chance to check in with you all today, I am trying hard to say awake after first day back at work! pretty exhausting after week off. Thanks for all of the great messages and support.I really look forward to seeing everyone's progress every day. 

  
xxx


----------



## Attagirl

Hi all,

Louket - LOL, I love your new manager. Seriously hearing about someone showing you the support and compassion you deserve in the work place is really great.I also loved the story re your sis!

Rainbow - good luck tomorrow.

Ruby - how did it go?

S4r4h - any news?

Magic, Panicstriken, Josie, Mia and Brasso - you are all PUPO aren't you? How is going? 

Panicstriken, I literally feel your pain reading your post re being someone's mummy. I truly hope that luck is on your side!

Magical - I love the Everest analogy!I have a friend who swears she had night sweats when she was implanting. That said, try and distract yourself from the analysis of every possible symptom! Read a book or something! Easier said than done I know....

LileW - how is it going cyclue buddy?! I start stimming tomorrow - finally. What day are you on now?

Enabelles - are you managing to take it easy? How are you generally.

Artlover, MacKnash, Mrs M, Mrs Murrell and Vic-n-ste - how are guys holding up? Out of interest which of you had acupuncture and if you did when? ie before and or after ET?

Dingle - How have the first few days of stimming gone?

Keldan - I hope you get to the stimming soon. I start tomorrow so you are not far behind me at all. 

NL2703 - how did the scan go? How the stimming continues to go well. Sounds like you are doing well on numbers!

Deb - what day are you on? How are you doing? Hope you are feeling bright and chirpy!

Marti24 - welcome, what stage are you at?

AFM - I am doing well. Having had a big wobble late last week to Monday, I have been feeling good. Largely I think to juggling so many balls (amongst other things I've had two job interviews in the last two days) that I can't dwell on anything...I wasnt nervous for the interviews and haven't been overthinking the IVF, it has actually been a pretty effective strategy. I start stimming tomorrow, which feels like I am finally making some progress. The doc is finally showing me some love in terms of appointment times being made more convenient which makes a difference both by way of the gesture and the logistics...

Anyway thats all for now folks.

Hope you are all doing well.

T.


----------



## Enabelles

Hi girls,

Attagirl - you sound like you have been busy, good luck with ur interviews.

Louket - what a manager, I can just imagine his face when he realised what he said!  That really made me laugh.

Magical - I can lend you my mother for a week, she's been off work this week and has had something planned for us everyday.  I'm tired but the week has flown by and she's great to be around, very upbeat.   

Dingle & Lilew - how are my stimming buddies?  I wasn't able to wear my jeans yesterday because my tummy muscles feel a bit tender, plus I can feel some 'movement' in the womb area, although that might all be in my head!

Had my 1st negative experience with my clinic yesterday.  Sorry if TMI but I was bleeding heavily last week after I stopped taking the pill, I called them last week and they said it was fine and not to worry.  But I was still getting spotting yesterday after stimming for two days, so I thought it was better to ring them and see rather than go for my scan on Sunday and they cancel my treatment (I know that's unlikely but I'm not feeling very rational right now!).  Soooo I called and got a right grumpy nurse, said I needed to stop worrying that it was all fine.  She was such a cow and made me feel like I was being way over the top  .  Hubs says not to worry but I still think I was right to check, what do you think??

Anyhoo better get myself ready for another day out with my mum, my bank balance has taken a serious hit this week, boy that lady can shop!!!

xx


----------



## Artlover

Hi All
Attagirl - I didn't have acupuncture, our clinic did tell us it was a good idea but needles freak me out and my hubby administered all of the injections!

I can certainly sympathise with all of you going through the AF pains worry.  Every wait period you focus on any strange sensation and it is so difficult not knowing.  AFM - I now only have a few days until the first scan where we will know if this will work or not.  We have plans for the weekend...Goodwood Revival!...so I am hoping that it will go quickly and we will have some good news.  Sending lots of   to you all.  Fi


----------



## Marti24

Morning Ladies, hope you are all well.


Updates!

I took my 1st down-reg shot this morning.  I tested the spray on the back of my hand first as I wanted to know how violent the spray is!  It's really quite fine, isn't it.  I did the sprays, could barely feel them so wasn't sure if I'd done it right but then I sniffed. Urk. Bitter!

I felt different on the walk to the station, kind of like I was walking taller and brighter than everyone else.  Yep, weird!

I got my clinic schedule arrive yesterday and here it goes:-

          1st scan & blood = Wed 3 Oct.
          2nd scan & blood = Wed 10 Oct.
          3rd scan & blood = Fri 12 Oct.

I'm guessing I start Stimms after my first scan, assuming all goes well?

They say depending on scan results, my egg collection and transfer should be week commencing Monday 15 October.

It's all so very real now isn't it. Can't believe how calm I am about this now compared to my first post when I was having  what we shall call a Mini Emotional Meltdown! 

Thinking of all of you about to start, going through it and of course, those of you on the nail biting 2ww.  

Back later for a proper read of all updates, etc.


x


----------



## Macknash76

Hi Attagirl, I have had acupuncture through it all. My lady has unfortunately had an op so not been for w few weeks but did have the day before EC and the day of ET. Who knows if it has helped or not but I find it very relaxing so all good as far as i'm concerned. 

love and hugs to you all xxx


----------



## cuteloveangel

hiya girlies. congrats to sarak24k, 9 is really good and hope they all fertilise for you. 

afm im not in too much hope tbh........unfortuanately they have had to cancel my cycle as I'm not responding to the burselin which they think is because i have a cyst so they are putting me on the pill for 8 weeks until the cyst is gone and then I'm going to start again which isn't the end of the world but its not the best news either. I Guess its the best thing for us to give us the best chance of having a bfp but its a bit hard. but on the plus side, there not injecting for 2 months. but still feeling really low


----------



## dingle123

Morning all,

*cuteloveangel* - I am so, so sorry. This happened to a lady on the eggs sharing thread recently so it seems to be quite common. The clinic know what is best for you but I realise that doesn't make you feel any better 

*Marti24* - congrats on first DR shot! Hope time flies by for you xx

*Enabelles* - think you did the right thing, btw. I bled for 12 days during DR and contacted my clinic and they were pretty nonchalant about it. End of the day they are there to put your mind at rest! 

Re: continuing to DR - I was told yesterday it's to prevent us from ovulating and losing all the eggs we are growing during stimms which makes sense....

*Attagirl* - woohoo for starting tonight!!! You must be so excited!

*Josie* - I hear ya re the tiredness. Hope you feel better this weekend xxx

*Louket* - really glad to hear you're starting to feel like your old self. Your new manager sounds fantastic btw!

*S4rh2k* - hey lady, any news? 

AFM: tonight is my third injection. Had a hot water bottle on my ovaries last night - hope it helps. First scan Monday to see how things are progressing. *yawn* still exhausted. I no likey!

Lots of baby dust to everyone DR, stimming, on the 2ww or waiting patiently to start xxx


----------



## Attagirl

Enabelles - I definitely think you did the right thing. I think this area of medecine seems to attract some odd characters so dont take their behaviour personally. Be good to yourself and if that means asking questions, you go girl!


----------



## S4r4h2k

Well said Attagirl  loving the caring nature of those in the caring profession (excluding you wonderful ladies on here who do of course) no news for me yet, still waiting for them to ring me xxx

Morning dingle honey, still waiting for an update, I've tried ringing them but no answer and you can't leave a message so will just have to be patient   lol I have had a hot water bottle permanently since EC to help the pain ease off, good luck for your scan Monday  am with you on the tiredness, tho since EC I feel a little less weary and a lot less hormonal  xxx

Cuteloveangel honey,        easy to say but, the cyst will go, you can prepare your body and in 8 weeks you can get back on track for your cycle and your BFP xxx

Hi Marti, yes it is all very real and very exciting now honey  xxx

Hey Artlover omg that has gone so quickly, and of course it will work          have a lovely weekend and look forward to hearing your good news very soon xxx

Hi Enabelles of course you were right to check it out and she was in the wrong for dismissing you like that, even if everything is ok there are better ways to deal with it .. see above and my comment re the caring profession lol good for you and your mum with some retail therapy  xxx

Vick n ste, Ruby, Magical, Panicstricken, Josie, Mia, Brasso, Macknash, Keldan, Mrs M, MrsMurrel, Lilew,  NL2703, Deb all you other ladies hope you are all ok?? sorry if I missed anyone  xxx

AFM still waiting to hear from embryologist how our little embies are doing and if we will still be going to blast on Monday, will keep you all posted. sending lots of love,         and      xxx


----------



## Louket

Afternoon all

Just back from EC and managed to retrieve 3 eggs from 3 follicles so a ray of hope again.

Don't think I've seen DP that emotional since Chelsea won the champions league! I think seeing me sedated shocked him as he wouldn't let me do anything, even insisted on pressing down the gauze when the needle was removed. Better not complain as it won't last long  

Having a hell of a time emptying my bladder properly now, has anyone else had this? Just constant trickles despite feeling like I'm bursting. Sorry TMI

Hope everyone is doing ok   and  

Off for a snooze, personals later


----------



## ruby5

Hi All,

deb1234:  hope your scan went well and they have grown nicely x

Louket: I just read your post, thats fantastic news, goodluck for the call tommorow x

Attagirl:  good luck with your stimms I found this went quickley, Dingle, hope they are going ok!

Enabelles: as everyone said I would take no notice of people being unhelpful, I think most nurses would encourage you to contact them, the clinic I used state to contact them no matter how trivial you think it is (and I have rung about a couple of things!!)x

cuteloveabgel, sorry to hear you are delayed, it must be frustrating but you will get there in the end, sending best wishes x

Marti24 good luck with your injections and everyone else starting DR

S4r4h2k: I see you had 6 fertilise, that is brilliant, you will soon be having your ET, its frustrating though because you want an early call every day to know how they are getting on, im keeping fingers and toes crossed for healthy embryo's for you x

Goodluck to everyone else wherever you are on your journey x

I had ET yesterday and now have one embryo on board, fingers crossed, off work now for a couple weeks which is lovely ooooh what to do? DH taking extra special care of me!!x

Ruby xx


----------



## dingle123

*Louket* - well done lady! Hope you're not too sore - rest up 

*Ruby* -congrats on being PUPO! Enjoy your time off work and let DH do all the running around


----------



## S4r4h2k

Louket, congratulations lovely, you must be over the moon, with the eggs and DP looking after you so well, you get some rest and make the most of the attention, and I hope the clinic ring you nice and early        save you waiting too long, as for the passing water, it is pretty uncomfortable when I go but I have been drinking gallons of water which ensures at least it's not just a dribble sorry for TMI xxx

Hey hey hey ruby,      on being PUPO honey  take it easy, make the most of having time off work and your DH taking extra special care of you xxx

AFM embryologist just called, all 6 still doing well so definitely going to blast on Monday  xxx

Hope all you other ladies have had a lovely day xxx


----------



## dingle123

Woohoo for going to blast, *S4rh2k*! Have a lovely weekend


----------



## Vic-n-Ste

S4r4h2k - thats fantastic news hun that all 6 of your embies are doing well!!! Good luck for Monday!,    
Im fine, have the odd feeling of nausea and a few sleepless nights but apart from that I'm ok, i just can't wait until my first scan to make sure everything is ok in there!
xx


----------



## deb1234

Louket - loved your managers comment. It made me giggle. Am pleased for you about 3 eggs. Good luck for hearing their progress tomorrow.

Cuteloveangel - sorry to hear about the delay. Will all be worth it in the end, have a glass of wine or two now you can because your next try will soon be here again!

S4r4h2k - 6 embies all doing well and going to blast. Woo hoo!! You must be thrilled!

Ruby5 - congratulations on being PUPO. Enjoy this special time.

Marti24 - congratulations on starting DR. It all goes fast from here on in!

Attagirl - I'm fine thank you. I am now on day 12 and have EC on Monday. I'm glad you're feeling a bit better. It is certainly an emotional roller coaster!

Afm some smaller follicles have had a growth spurt and I now have 11 all around 17.5 and 18mm. I am provisionally booked for EC Monday but am waiting to hear about times etc. felt very weepy ever since the scan. No idea why as I don't feel sad just very weepy and tired. Thank god it's the weekend is all I can say. I have also been very good as I had planned to go to work Tuesday but after being very emotional all day have said I won't be in Tuesday either. I plan to rest and look after myself instead. Very unlike me, I must feel bad!


----------



## NL2703

Good evening ladies, hope you are all well. Apologies for the lack of personals but I’m all over the place and not had a chance to catch up.
I had my first scan on Tuesday and they told me not to start my 2nd injection and instead upped my dose from 150iu to 175iu. Had another scan and blood test on Thursday and they said my left side is not responding well and my right side has 5 eggs which range from 15mm to 8mm. Only 5 I  . They told me not to start my 2nd injections and that I would have to go in tomorrow for another scan and blood test. I then got a call this evening asking me to prepare for egg collection on Monday . I’ve not even started my 2nd injections and am so confused and worried


----------



## Sarah36

Hi ladies, 

I have been reading all your news this week, exciting times for lots of you   

Nl2703 - If you have 5 eggs that are ready they probably want to collect soon, try not too worry, things change daily and whatever they do I am sure it is for the best  

Deb- good luck for EC on Monday xx 

Sarah - yaaaaayyyyy for 6 fertilised - good work Hun xx 

Louket - loads of luck for your 3 little fighters Hun, not heard back from clinic but have a scan on Monday so 
will chat to them then  

Cuteloveangel - Although in a different way, I am also delayed, you know what it is fine - and it gives you a little breather so chin up my love  

Laura - glad the injections are going well  

Macknash - your first scan will be here before you know it - soooooo exciting  

Attagirl - lots of luck with the stimms xx 

Ruby - lots of luck with 2ww, it will probably feel like forever!  

To all you other lovely ladies, good luck with eveything and let's hope for lots of good news.
Afm- day 9 scan on Monday    for lining this month xxxx





Lots of love to all of you


----------



## keldan89

Hi ladies  
Out for a lovely early morning walk with the poochies to clear my head. Have a bit of an emotional day ahead.

I have 4 really close school friends all who already have kids ranging from 2 to 3 months. The 1 who lives in surrey & has the most recent addition who I haven't seen yet is visiting here today & myself & 2 of the others are going to see them. I wanted to get it done before we have ec etc in case we have a bad cycle & didn't want to see anyone. 1 of the other girls going (my longest friend) is expecting her 2nd in oct & I had a call from the other friend last night telling me she is also now 13 weeks gone  she wanted to warn me before she anniuced it to everyone which I appreciate but still hrts like hell!   I am dreading going now cos I feel absolutely devasted but worse than that I know they are all going to be really awkward. I hate what infertility does. It horrible   & I don't know if I can keep my emotions in check   needing some pma & a good cry later I think.

& DH admitted yesterday that his mid life crisis about work is really cos he's scared of the ivf. I think it's different for men cos they don't actually do anything so must feel quite unreal 

Ruby Congrats on being pupo!

CLA I'm sorry your delayed   have a chill & sone choc & wine & get your body in the best shape possible for your bfp xx

S4r4h2k excellent news for blast!

NL good news for ec mon. I'm sure those 5 eggies are excellent quality. 

Louket excellent! 3 good eggs!

Macknash I'm sure your scan will be fine x

Sorry for the me post & lack of personals

Sendin you all lots of love &


----------



## keldan89

Ps does anyone else have a sixth sense about friends pg? I was going 2 text my mate last week cos I had a feeling she was pg but thought she'd tell me in her own time. Before my assistant announced she was pg I heard she'd gone to the docs & thought I bet she's pg! It's happened with others too!   x


----------



## ruby5

Hi Keldan,

Just read your post and want to wish you luck for meeting your friends. I know how you feel its such an awkward situation how you emotions make you feel and something you have no control over. I personally find its good to know about any pregnancy announcements in advance rather than having to face it when your not expecting it. Hopefully you can prepare yourself a little for it knowing what is coming, you not alone with this one though, best wishes,

Xxx


----------



## Sarah36

Hi Keldan,

Just want to send you a big   for today, totally understand how hard the day ahead is for you but when you are with them all I am sure you will be fine. Although we are happy for everyone elses pregnancys I think deep down all of us on here probably feel like we wish it could be that straightforward and easy for us, rather than the numerous scans/tests and drugs   hopefully we will all get there. So sending you lots of PMA and   xxx ps I get the 6th sense to, especially with people who work for me as you are with them every day


----------



## Louket

Morning all

Keldan just wanted to send you a massive   for today. 

I know your happy for your friends but it does seem rather unfair that other people manage to get pregnant at the drop of a hat and we don't. 

Similarly to you my circle of friends have all (bar 2) had babies in the last 2 years with one due next month. I'm truly happy for each of them but you do get to a point where you want to scream 'why not me!'

Try and enjoy your day. These are your frends and they do (hopefully) understand what your going through. 

remember that you too will soon be holding your very own bundle of joy.

  

Off to catch up. Personals in a little bit


----------



## Louket

One day away and so much has happened!

S4r4h - so pleased for your 6 embies  for a smooth ET on Monday and lots of sticky 

NL2703 - Hun I completely understand why your so anxious. When the clinic are unsure and keep changing your schedule it does throw you off. I only had 3 follicles at my 3rd scan and they just didn't seem to know what they were doing. But between scan 2 and 3 my folliciles grew about 6mm each with a slight increase in dose so keep the faith. 5 is a good result (lots of 5's) on my EC ward yesterday. Stay positive ^ and good luck for EC

Ruby -  lots of relaxing now. Sticky  for you too

Sarah36 - where did the time go. Brilliant that your back in for a scan and  that your lining behaves itself this time. Make sure you ask lots of questions Will be thinking of you.

Deb1234 -  this journey is emotional but your half way there now.  for EC on Monday and happy to hear you've taken some 'me' time. It's very important to do what's right for you now

Cuteloveangel - sorry to hear your cycles been cancelled, that must be really difficult. On the up side it's much better to resolve the cyst now and 8 weeks will fly by 

Rainbow - how did your EC go? Hope your ok

Enabelles - you were absolutely right to call the clinic. Do not let miserable people put you off. Your health comes first and if your worried then ask. Much better than not asking and ending up with something serious. How are the injections going?

Marti and Lillew - how are you ladies getting along? Hopefully no side effects from the injections.

Attagirl - I also had accupuncture. Not sure how much it helped but very calming and relaxing. Plannig to do 2 sessions on ET day then one a week during 2ww (if im lucky enough to get there!)

Dingle - good luck with your scan on Monday  your making good progress.

Josie - how are you Hun. Is your OTD this week? Flotation is fab. This link will explain it better than I can! Http://www.floatationtankassociation.net/ It is so calming and relaxing I cannot recommend it enough

Magicalbaby and Mia  for your OTDs this week.  for those BFPS

Artlover - good luck with your scan  Will be lovely to see your bean on the big screen

Sorry to those I've missed but massive  for all of you.

AFM...waiting for 'the call' to see how well we did. DP is trying to act like he's unphased but like me has the phone glued to his side  It should be clinic policy that they make these calls before 10am to stop you going out of your mind!


----------



## Louket

Just got the call

All three fertilised! Can you believe it?!?

Cannot put into words how relieved I am 

Will call again on Monday to confirm a day 3 or day 5 transfer

Speechless!


----------



## S4r4h2k

Morning ladies, hope you are all enjoying this beautiful weather while it lasts xxx


Thanks Dingle, hope you have a lovely weekend too, how you doing? Xxx

Hey Vic, thanks honey, lovely to see a post from you, glad all is well with you and hope you are taking good care of yourself xxx

Hi Deb, I think I will feel a bit better once I know that they have made it through the weekend  good news about EC Monday, as for feeling weepy, hardly surprising with all the hormones they are pumping into us, enjoy your drug free day, I think not working on Tuesday is a good idea if you don’t have to, you should be resting and preparing your body for EC  xxx

NL oh hun, I am not surprised you are confused,  as Sarah said if you have 5 they probably want to collect soon, especially if they are over 17, perhaps you should give them a call and ask them to clarify and put your mind at rest xxx

Hi Sarah, thanks hun, keeping everything crossed for your lining being lovely and thick and good news on Monday       PMA xxx

Hey Kel.       am sorry hun, know exactly how you feel and can completely understand you dreading going to see them, as for DH, they must feel totally useless really, totally disempowered, all they want to do is look after us and fix everything, make everything alright and they can’t. At least he has told you how he feels rather than just burying his head in the sand and now you can reassure him that all you need is his love, and support and for him to listen to you and be there for you!!! Xxx

Josie, Artlover, Marti, Lilew, Attagirl, Magic, Enabelles, Rainbow .. hope you are all ok? xxx

Hi Louket, How are you feeling honey? WOOOHOOO Yay for all three, yes I can believe it honey, told you it would all be ok!! Am so pleased for you, now you relax and take it easy xxxx

Sending lots of love,          and


----------



## josie37

Hi everyone! Hope you enjoying the sun - we're going away to the coast for night to help stop me going out of mind waiting!

Louket - congrats on fertilization -see all that worrying but you got a great result!

S4r4h- good luck for your transfer!! it's a piece of cake compared to EC

VicnSte - not long til your scan now - hope you are putting feet up

Deb - have a good sleep monday and relaxing day tuesday - you will be glad you have day off (especially for call from clinic)

NL - I agree clinic need to tell you what is going on. Good luck on Monday and remember you only need one!

Sarah36 - fingers crossed for your scan on Monday - has come around quick

Kelden - hope your meet with friends goes ok and they talk about something else! Know what you mean about men handling it differently. Hard to know what mine is thinking half the time!

cuteloveangel - know it's hard to have a delay (i was supposed to start in june but delayed til august due to cyst) but will be worth it ..put some good things in your diary and try to see it as little break

dingle - good luck with your scan!

Ruby5 - congrats on being pupo!!

Magical - how are you doing not long now! are you tempted to test early - i am!

Sorry for anyone I've missed! so busy on here as ever..
AFM - feeling bit down again today as feel like i have PMT symptoms (angry etc)...need to try to keep   I know!!
2ww seems like forever!!

take care all, thinking of you 
xxx


----------



## Macknash76

Just a quickie to say I am so pleased Louket! I know exactly how low it makes you feel not having lots of eggs like other people but how many get 100% success on fertilisation. Well done you xxxx


----------



## keldan89

Thank u so much ladies. You are all so great!   

Meeting started terrible, they spent the 1st hour talking about nothing but babies-teething, skeepnpatterns, breast feeding, nct groups, blah, blah, blah. I just sat there quietly cos I has nothing to contribute until I could hold the tears in no longer!  

My oldest & best friend (who is due next month) was lovely tho & ended up crying with me cos she just wants me to be happy & doesn't like seeing ms upset. The others seemed to disappear at that point but I think it was cos they just didn't know what to say. They said they appreciated how difficult it was for me to be in those situations & they understood if they didn't see me for a while so I feel a little better. I've cried so much tho that I now have a headache!  

Louket that's excellent news that they all fertilized!   they do well over the weekend

Josie hope your break at the coast is relaxing. I live near the coast but unfortunately not a quiet part!

Deb good news for ec mon! 

S4r4h2k ruby, sarah36 & others thank you for your pma & kind words. It really does help to know there are others out there who understand even if they are only on the computer!  

Anyone I've missed hope your all doing ok  

AFM my main side effects now seem to be very emotional at the drop of a hat, very impatient, getting hot sweats about once an hour, especially at night, its not a little sweat either it's like I'm at the gym! Very embarrasing! & very tired still! Going to hobbycraft tomorrow to cheer myself up & keep me busy with sone crafts!

Hope everyone has a good weekend

Kel xxxx


----------



## Enabelles

Hi girls

Hope everyone is having a great weekend.

Keldan - I don't have a sixth sense I just think everyone and his wife is PG!!  I swear I am driving my hubby bananas, my latest is that my brother's GF is expecting, I am convinced of it.  It is difficult to be around the baby talk, my colleague is expecting and talks about it for the majority of the day, I know it is unreasonable to expect her not to talk about it, but she is aware that another girl and myself are having IVF and is doesn't seem to put her off in the slightest.  It can be very upsetting and I feel for you hun   .

Louket - giant whoop for you, that is fab news!!!

Ruby - congrats Mrs PUPO, fingers, toes and all else crossed for you.

Dingle & Lilew - how are my cycle buds??  The novelty of the initial injection has seriously worn off, my tummy muscles hurt!  I am also like a zombie, I don't feel like I want to sleep all the time but I know I'm not concentrating and will drift off into my own wee world when people are talking to me  .

Am off for my first scan bright and early tomorrow (8am!!! on a Sunday!!!!), I am so scared that things aren't progressing, but at least we'll get an idea tomorrow of how things look.  Please please please may I sleep tonight, I'd like to be able to concentrate on what they are telling me in the morning.

Fingers crossed for the 2ww ladies and good luck for anyone EC this week.

xx


----------



## Mia78

Hi ladies

AF has arrived so it'll be a BFN for me  

I won't even try to describe how it feels, but I'm sure you all know.

I don't know whether there's something wrong with me or I'm just unlucky. 

Thank-you to everyone who has supported me and good luck.

Xx


----------



## josie37

So sorry Mia thinking of you and sending you big  
Really hope you will be lucky in future you deserve it. 
Take care of yourself
Xxx


----------



## josie37

Enabelles -hope your (crazy early) scan went well.


----------



## deb1234

Mia78 - so sorry for your BFN. Nothing I can say will make you feel better but am sending you lots of big  . 

Enabelles - Hope your scan went ok and all is progressing well. Each stage is such a worry isn't it. 

Keldan89 - at least your friends know how hard it is for you now and can give you some support. I hope you find some good stuff at hobby craft to keep you busy. I love that place!

Josie37 - difficult I know but try not to read too much into symptoms or you'll drive yourself nuts.   for you on your 2ww.

Louket - woo hoo! All 3 fertilised, must be excellent quality. Am so pleased for you.

Sarah36 - good luck for scan on Monday.   lining is doing what it needs to do for you.

NL2703 - that does all seem very weird. I hope you've managed to get some more information out of them. Best of luck to you that all goes well.

Afm - trigger shot all done and am enjoying an injection free day. I know that you lovely ladies have given lots of positive info on the EC but am still quite nervous on a number of levels. That said I am still feeling positive so onward and upward.


----------



## dingle123

Louket said:


> Just got the call
> 
> All three fertilised! Can you believe it?!?
> 
> Cannot put into words how relieved I am
> 
> Will call again on Monday to confirm a day 3 or day 5 transfer
> 
> Speechless!


Woohoo! So very pleased for you - everything crossed for the call tomorrow


----------



## Rainbowb

Locket-congrats on your 3 eggs! We had EC on the same day! How's your weekend been? 

Deb1234- I had EC and was absolutely dreading it, but it honestly wasn't even bad at all, as soon as they got the drip going I was asleep- i was very well sedated- woke up with no pain and didn't feel sickly or anything so it was a really good experience! Good luck tho it can feel daunting!

At the moment im waiting to go to the unit tomorrow to find out how my 4 lil fertilised eggs have been-hopes they have been growing! If only we all had  a crystal ball all this waiting might be so less stressful! Xxx


----------



## dingle123

Enabelles said:


> Dingle & Lilew - how are my cycle buds?? The novelty of the initial injection has seriously worn off, my tummy muscles hurt! I am also like a zombie, I don't feel like I want to sleep all the time but I know I'm not concentrating and will drift off into my own wee world when people are talking to me .


Morning *Enabelles*!

Sorry to say I feel tons better since injecting. Bloody hurts, but my mood as lifted considerably. Sleeping very well apart from waking up briefly due to a thirst at 14:30 each morning. I feel much more positive - thank god!

Really looking forward to hearing how your 8am (!!) scan went well today 

*Deb1234* - woohoo enjoy being injection free today! I have everything crossed for a nice high # for you xx

*Mia78* - no words. Take very good care of yourself 

*Keldan* - really glad your BF was there to support you - sounds like it was tough xx

*Josie* - thinking of you - urgh this part is the worst - roll on OTD!!!

*S4r4h2k* - you must be excited! Lots of  for tomorrow xx

*Rainbowb* - hope you get good news tomorrow!

Apologies to anyone I've missed - hope everyone is having a lovely weekend xxx

AFM - first follie scan tomorrow morning - not sure what to expect re size/numbers as my dose is fairly low. I guess if not much action they'll just up it....

Laura xx


----------



## Louket

Morning ladies

Mia -   I'm so sorry Hun. Nothing I can say is going to make you feel better but please don't give up on this journey, this isn't the end for you. 

Deb1234 - no need to feel anxious. Like Rainbow I was out cold for mine. One minute I was discussing the Olympics, the next I was waking up with DP peering at me   Have only had very mild pains, not bad enough for painkillers and felt a bit sleepy but napped regularly. Your going to be fine  

Keldan - glad to hear your best friend was so sensitive. It makes a huge difference when people around you are supportive.  

Enabelles - how did your scan go? 

Dingle - good luck for tomorrow. I know how you feel about the dose but, as I've learnt, it really has no bearing. I was on 100 Gonal F and sobbed with 3 eggs but have 3 embies doing well now. Keep   your going to be fine  

Rainbow - congrats on 4 embies. That's brilliant. Are you having ET tomorrow?

   for everyone I've missed

It's looking like next week is ongoing to be a big week on here. Lots of OTD, EC and ET's coming up   and   for everyone

AFM...a strangely quiet day with no injections, no calls from the clinic just a regular stress free Sunday! It's been ages since I've had one of those  

Am off for a massage and acupuncture this afternoon and expecting an early call from the clinic tomorrow with an embie update and a date for ET. 

My clinic test 16 days from EC so know my OTD is 30/9. Have booked loads of things to do during 2ww and DP has come up trumps with some football tickets for next week. Sometimes I really love him!   Days I'm at work I've scheduled tons of meetings to stop me idling at my desk and googling success rates  

   the time goes quickly


----------



## Attagirl

Keldan...started typing the following before realising I was a little out of date! But my penny's worth nonetheless...just to say I am thinking of you. It sounds like your friends are trying to be sensitive to the bittersweet feeling you have when they announce their pregnancies. They know you and know you are not a bad person, so if you cry, so be it. Just let them know that you are genuinely happy for them, it is just the desperation you feel for your own position which you are also showing. I personally dont think that anyone who hasnt had fertility issues can ever understand the spectrum of feelings you have when you are struggling to conceive, but I truly believe it will be better for you to show your true feelings to your friends than to hide yourself away...

Louket - fantastic news! Looking forward to hearing about your next step...Take it easy in the meantime.

Dingle - good luck for tomorrow. Hope you are pleasantly surprised!

LileW -  how it going?

Enabelles - is the time off work making life easier to bear?

Deb - try to focus on the end rather than the means!

Rainbow - congrats! Great news. Any interesting names?!

Mia - so sorry. Good luck for the future.  

PUPO posse - how are you all doing? Hopefully keeping busy and distracting yourselves lots.

AFM - I am good. Pretty tired but otherwise fine. I can't believe that today will be day 3 of stimming already! It does seem to go quickly compared to my three weeks of DR! I am more han a little distracted by a work dilemma that I would really appreciate your views on (a little self obsessed I know but it might be a useful distraction for you guys !). I have been unhappy with my job for years. As I mentioned in my post last week I had two rounds of interviews for a really interesting new job last week and have a third and final round next week - there is a good chance that if I get offered I wont be able to wait for the outcome of the IVF before having to make a decision on whether to accept. Therefore the conundrum is as follows. If the IVF works, I have a three month notice period which I may or may not be able to escape, could I accept the job? They wouldnt know I was pregnant until I turned up and I would be in the job probably for about 5 months before going on mat leave.  I am considering this as an ethical issue more than anything else as the lost mat leave rights would level slightly due to increased chance of getting a bonus. If the IVF doesnt work I could work my three months notice and we would try another cycle in January meaning that if it worked I would be going on mat leave in 8 months. That said I would be going through the stress of IVF and a new job simultaneously, not great. What do I do if I get offered. The thought of being stuck in my job for more years while the IVF potentially continues not working it just too depressing to contemplate, but I dont want to feel like people see me as without integrity by moving pregnant or getting pregnant shortly thereafter. The alternative is give up work for a while and see if it helps fertility but I reckon realistically it would mean being out of work for 2 years and that could be difficult financially....any thought gratefully received. Having another child is my absolute priority but jobs like this dont come up much


----------



## S4r4h2k

Josie, thanks hun that is very reassuring  sorry you are feeling a bit down hun, sending you lots and lots of PMA and HUGS are you managing to keep busy, I just know I am going to be a nightmare on my 2ww which is why I am sooo pleased for FF and all you wonderful ladies to help keep me sane Xxx

Kel      I am glad you survived the meeting and if you need to not see your friends for a little while then it at least sounds like they understand and thus will perhaps save a little of your sanity     sorry you are still emotional, good for you keeping yourself busy, any idea what crafting you are going to do? Xxx

Enabelles how did your scan go honey? Don’t be scared am sure everything will be just fine          xxx

Hi Mia, I am so sorry      but is it def AF? have you tested yet? Some women bleed during pregnancy, and a couple of ladies have had some bleeding before their OTD yet still got a BFP, xxx

Deb, relax honey don’t worry, you wont feel a thing while you are there and afterwards it is nothing that some paracetamol wont cure!! Besides it will all be worth it        xxx

Hey Dingle/Laura, I am a little apprehensive, will feel better once I have got there and they are all ok, good luck with your scan tomorrow hun, be sure to let us know how you get on xxx

Rainbowb, hi I am also waiting to go to the clinic tomorrow for EC, it is a nerve racking time make no mistake but for what we will have at the end of it, worth every second  xxx

Hi Louket, I also am enjoying injection free days, although would be even nicer without the botty bombs lol Your post has answered most of the questions I wrote in your PM lol xxx

Hi Attagirl, it flies by once  you start stimming, before you know it it will be EC and then ET  ohh dilemma indeed, sorry I struggled to decide whether to go for an interview on Tuesday and a training course next week, but that is nothing like your dilemma, what does your DH say? What is your gut telling you? Sorry I am absolutely no help whatsoever  xsxx

Sarah xxxx


----------



## Enabelles

Hi girls,

Well... my scan didn't go great.  After 5 days of stimming i have a grand total of 1 follicle    
Came back this morning and just cried my heart out, I can't believe my body has responded so badly.
The consultant has upped my gonal-f to 450 for the next three days, then I'm back on Wednesday morning for another scan.  If things don't improve they will end this cycle  .

Sorry I can't do personals atm, feeling a bit delicate today.

xx


----------



## josie37

Sorry to hear that Enabelles..really hope the increased dose helps move things along   
Take care
Xx


----------



## josie37

Attagirl re job i would say go for it. You only get one life and you dont want to be stuck in job you dont enjoy. It would different if you were already pg for sure but at the moment you aren't so i'd say fine to accept new job. Also if like you say more ivf required you could take it as holiday...Just wish i were brave enough to take own advice been in same job years as waiting to get pg! (ml pay, keep stress to minimum etc etc) However if no luck this time pushing myself to start course to retrain next month ! X


----------



## deb1234

Enabelles - sorry to hear about your scan. Don't lose hope though I had 3 pop up and catch up in size over 4 days without an increased dose of gonal f. Lots of   and   that the extra does it's job and your next scan looks better.

Attagirl - re job. At the moment, whilst likely, the outcome of the IVF is uncertain so to turn the job down just in case wouldn't be wise. You may end up stuck in your job for a long time based on ifs, buts and maybes. Also whilst it's not ideal and may not make you popular for a while they can't dismiss you based on you being pregnant and once they see how good you are they will be pleased you came. I say go for it. A 3 month notice period is quite long. Do they hold many people to it?


----------



## NL2703

I'm so sorry hun, I really don't know what to say  



Mia78 said:


> Hi ladies
> 
> AF has arrived so it'll be a BFN for me
> 
> I won't even try to describe how it feels, but I'm sure you all know.
> 
> I don't know whether there's something wrong with me or I'm just unlucky.
> 
> Thank-you to everyone who has supported me and good luck.
> 
> Xx


----------



## NL2703

Good evening ladies, hope all is well with you. I'm really sorry that I've not caught up with you all, I've been a bit of a mess. After my last scan I've been told that I've only got 2 follicles measuring 17 & 19. Feel so heartbroken that my chances are so slim, wish I'd stop feeling so negative. I've got collection on Tuesday and I'm just hoping and  .

Have a lovely evening and I promise to catch up over the next few days. In the mean time lot and lots of     to you all


----------



## dingle123

Enabelles said:


> Hi girls,
> 
> Well... my scan didn't go great. After 5 days of stimming i have a grand total of 1 follicle
> Came back this morning and just cried my heart out, I can't believe my body has responded so badly.
> The consultant has upped my gonal-f to 450 for the next three days, then I'm back on Wednesday morning for another scan. If things don't improve they will end this cycle .
> 
> Sorry I can't do personals atm, feeling a bit delicate today.
> 
> xx


Big 

I have heard so many stories of ladies catching up right at the very end. Everything crossed for next scan - keep up with the protein xxx


----------



## Louket

Evening all

Just wanted to send     and   to all those testing, scanning, EC and ET tomorrow. 

NL2703 - Hun I know exactly how you are feeling. Two follicles is still good and you CAN get a good result from that. Having said that if you have others that have engaged then you still have time for them to catch up. I only had 3 follicles but got 3 eggs and 3 embies. It can happen.   

Enabelles - sorry to hear your scan didn't go so well. Again you have time for your follicles to grow. Mine grew 6-7mm in 2 days with a dose increase from 100 to 125. Keep the faith Hun, I know it's upsetting but you've got time and the best thing you can do now is help your body by not stressing  

Attagirl - I agree with the other ladies that you should absolutely take the job. If the new company offer you a position it's because they believe you have something you can offer the organisation. A pregnancy does not change that. As for the ethical dilemma of it   would you see it as a problem if you weren't going through treatment and got pregnant naturally during this time? One of the girls I manage, who had been with us less than a year, left to go on maternity and came back after 8 months 5 months pregnant. Now that is questionable integrity but as an organisation we dealt with it and coped. 

Don't beat yourself up. Do what's right for you, sod everyone else!


----------



## josie37

Magical -thinking of you tomorrow and everything crossed      
Xx


----------



## Louket

Morning all

Quick update from me. Clinic called to say all 3 embies dividing well. 2x7 cell, 1x8 cell all top grade! Have decided to go to blast so ET on Wednesday. 

Nervous, excited, shocked, happy but most importantly full of  

Good luck today everyone


----------



## ruby5

NL2703: Sorry to hear your feeling down, good luck for Tuesday for EC and for 2 good eggs x

Enabelles: Also want to wish you good luck on your new dose and for your scan on Wednesday, I hope this goes well for you x

Attagirl: I understand your work dilema, I keep thinking about changing my job, but here I am still doing the same thing, I see others progressing and I stay out of loyalty. I would go for it if I were you and think of yourself, it will work out in the end, I am also going to take my own advice!

Louket: definitely try and find some things to do in 2ww so you dont go crazy it can be pretty boring otherwise!x

Dingle: hope your scan goes ok! let us know how you get on x

Rainbow, good luck with your eggs fertiising, hope you get good news x

Deb1234: This might be a little late now but good luck with EC, I found it a positive expeience, asleep through the whole thing x

Mia78: Was sorry to read your news, I can only imagine how you feel, wish you all the best with whatever you decide to do next x

s4r4h2k: Hope your transfer went well! find some things to do in 2ww its a nightmare x

Sorry for those not mentioned, it takes me ages to read through the last posts to comment!! but wish all of you loads of luck xxx

magical: good luck x

Im struggling with 2ww and trying to find things to keep me occupied, what is everyone else doing in 2ww?



Love Ruby xx


----------



## dingle123

Morning all (almost afternoon)

Will bbl for personals but iPad is about to die..

First scan: lining is 10mm, and have 3 follies all around the 10 mm mark. Was a bit worried so few but apparently there are lots of little ones that have yet to kick off xxx


----------



## LiLew

*Dingle * - Glad your scan went well - I wouldn't worry about the amount of follies, as once those little ones kick off you'll have a good number. 3 at 10mm sounds great anyway, so excellent news. What did they say about the lining? Is 10mm average? I don't know what it should be.

*ruby * - I feel for you with the 2ww - I reckon I will actually go crazy if I'm lucky enough to get that far!! Are you working? I'm still not sure what I'll do if I get to that stage - I've only got 3 days holiday left to take, so I'll probably have to work if I can't get signed off (not sure if it's ok to ask to be signed off??!).

*Louket * - Fab news about your 3 embies dividing well, and great that you're going to blast. Not long before you're PUPO hun!!

*NL2703 * - Sorry you're feeling low hun. Big  for you! You can still get a good result from 2 follies so please don't give up just yet. Lots of 

*Enabelles * - Try and stay positive hun (I know that's easier said than done!). They've upped your dosage now so you could easily get more follies 

*Attagirl * - I echo what the other girls have said about the new job - GO FOR IT!! How are you getting on with the stimms? When's your scan?

*Rainbowb * - How are your 4 little'uns doing?

*Mia * - So sorry hun, I can't imagine how you must be feeling. Have you done a test yet? As one of the other girls have said, some have had slight bleeding and still gone on to have BFP's. Sending you lots of 

Sorry for those I've missed - there's so many on here now it's hard to keep up with all the personals!

AFM - day 6 of stimms today, and I have to say I've felt worse since I started them. Not that I've been terrible or anything, just tired and like someone else mentioned - a bit of a zombie! I've not had mood swings though which is good! Feeling a bit anxious about the scan tomorrow, but will good to be know if/how I'm responding to the drugs


----------



## NL2703

Good afternoon everyone,

Hope you are all keeping well. Just catching up whilst on lunch.

Enabelles – I have also like dingle123 heard many stories about ladies catching up, please don’t lose hope and the one might be all you need   

Louket – Good luck for Wednesday hun  

Dingle123 – That’s fantastic news, you’re at the early stage and it’s excellent that you have 3 around the 10mm mark. The others will also continue to grow, when is your next scan?

LiLew – Aww, I know how you feel hun, its all a part of the process. I know what you mean about the Zombie thing, I walked around work the whole of last week with no expression   and not wanting to speak to anyone. Thankfully because my closest work colleagues know what I’m going through, there is no offence taken. Good luck for tomorrow  

Attagirl – Sorry to hear about your dilemma. I think you should take the job. I would in HR and deal with a lot of employment law. You do not need to tell your new employer about your pregnancy or that you are going through IVF. If they withdraw the offer knowing that you are pregnant, that would be discrimination. The only impact is maternity benefits and this would depend on their maternity policy and qualifying period. I think whatever the outcome of your treatment (without doubt a positive one) never miss the opportunity of a lifetime. There is no reason why you cannot have the job of a life time and have a baby at the same time. Hope it all works out for you.   

S4r4h2k – If I’m not mistaken, isn’t it your transfer today? How did it go?

Sorry to all that I’ve missed out, I need to get back to work. Will catch up with you all soon.

 to everyone


----------



## Enabelles

Hi girls,

Mia - I am so sorry hun.  Don't lose hope, I have read of so many ladies falling pg in the month after IVF, your journey isn't over yet.

Dingle - wow you are doing great cycle buddy!!!  

Attagirl - take the job hun, I have stayed in the same job for much longer than I would have liked for fear that I would fall pg as soon as I took a new job.  Have promised myself that if this isn't successful I am starting job hunting straight away, if you have the opportunity I would take it, I'm a firm believer that being settled in life is so important when trying for a baby.

Louket - congrats!! Good luck for ET 

NL2703 - fingers crossed for you hun, remember you only need one little fighter.

Afm I'm injecting away praying for some movement before Wednesday morning.  I can feel a bit more happening so fingers crossed that's a good sign.  Does anyone know how many follicles they will generally need to go to EC?  Even if I can get one or two more I'm hoping that might be enough??

xx


----------



## dingle123

*Enabelles* - what time Wed? Really hope there is some improvement. So much can happen in a few days 

*NL2703* - next scan is Wed - I'm excited! - how are you feeling about ec tomorrow?  for lots of eggs xxx

*LiLew* - I'm sorry to hear you're not feeling so great - hope the scan tomorrow shows lots of follies xx

*ruby5* - remind me, how much longer till OTD?

*Louket* - wow ET has come around fast! Sounds like your embabies are doing really well! How many are you transferring back? 

Lots of love to anyone I've missed xxx

Day 6 of stimms - the clinic said they'd call this pm if I need to up my dose but so far no call. So will carry on as usual - roll on second scan Wed xxx


----------



## deb1234

Short one today as still a little woozy. 

NL2703 - good luck for tomorrow. When you read back several ladies have had success with a few eggs so I am sure it will all be ok   and   for you

Louket - really pleased for you and your embies. They sound like excellent quality and lots of hope for you.

Afm - lots of good news and a little less good. EC done and dusted. I had 11 eggs from 11 follicles so am thrilled about that. More thrilled that DH didn't freak out and went through with it as its been a bit touch and go since we started this that he would. I am quite emotionally attached to my little eggs and didn't like leaving them behind and will be praying for them until I get the call tomorrow. The not so good news is that because of DVTs in the past they did and extra blood test and have said I have to inject blood thinners for the foreseeable future. Not happy as I thought I'd finished with injections but pleased they've picked it up as it can help implantation and reduce risk of m/c.


----------



## Sarah36

Hi Ladies,

Sorry for writing a 'me' post but I have had bad day.   my lining was really thin today and they are not sure if I am responding to clomid now as only small follicles. I saw 2 Nurses and again expressed my concern re PCOS diagnosis as I have never agreed it is correct. The senior nurse was really surprised I had not had a hysteroscopy as scarring can apparantly cause no periods/thin lining which kind of makes sense as I have had 3 laparoscapys. They both agreed My ovaries do not look polycistic. So back next week for another scan. Just feel a bit let down if I have been diagnosed incorrectly but I have to keep positive for my little fighters.

So I just wanted to say thank you to all of you who have been there throughout this journey, I am going to take a bit of time out as although it is so lovely hearing everyones good news I feel a little bit in limbo with what my next steps will be. I'll keep checking in to see how you all are and wish you all happy healthy pregnancys.

Take care everyone    

Lots of love xx


----------



## S4r4h2k

Hi ladies, Hope you're all ok.  sorry I'm on my phone so no personals tonight but will catch up tomoRrow. 

All went well at ET today    two lovely embryos back where they belong. No. Idea about any forties yet, tiny said they'd write to us to let us know.  Now just have to try not to drive myself crazy whilst on the 2w w. 

Lots of love Sarah xxx


----------



## Teecee

Hello just to introduce my self. Am on day 7 Stimms with menopur and will be going for Scan tomorrow morning. Have done 5 IUI with no success. Have a diagnosis of pcos. Hubby is fine.praying this is our time.hoping to get support and advice from fellow ivfers.


----------



## josie37

Teece - welcome and good luck with your IVF journey

S4r4h - congrats on being PUPO! Good luck distracting yourself on 2ww - am finding it hard to motivate myself to do anything!! Do you mean frosties not forties?

Sarah36 - sorry you are having a tough time. At least you are getting more information/2nd opinion now around your fertility. Understand you need some time out but don't forget we will be thinking of you.. xx 

deb - great EC news guess it wasn't as bad as you feared! I suppose injections worth it if you think of positive end result   not v nice if you weren't expecting it though

dingle - hope your follicles growing well! 

Enabelles -   for yours to grow lots. i guess each clinic has a different policy for the number they want to see over a certain size.. 

NL - hope you are doing ok today  

Lilew - good luck with scan tommorrow

Ruby5 - hi, we went away saturday night for change of scenery which helped a bit. also am finding being back at work a bit distracting however it's on my mind most of the time.. have had some really low days and some where i feel ok. hope you find some nice things to do x

Louket - blast! that is great news - well done!

Rainbowb - any news today?

Attagirl - any decision on the job? 

hi everyone else on here ....

AFM - 5 sleeps until OTD..Don't feel pregnant and still getting funny cramps. Knickerwatch 24-7!! Anyway fingers crossed still  

take care all
xx


----------



## LiLew

*josie37 * - Only 5 more days until OTD!  for a BFP for you hun 

*Teecee * - Welcome! I'm on day 7 of stimms too so we could be cycle buddies  Let us know how your scan goes today. When is your EC scheduled for?

*S4r4h2k * - Congrats on being PUPO hun 

*Sarah36 * - Sorry you're feeling so low hun. At least you have a second opinion so things should get sorted for you. Sending you lots of 

*deb1234 * - What a shame that you have to carry on injecting!!! Great news about the 11 eggs though hun!!! Let us know when you get the call

AFM - Had my scan this morning. The good news is that I'm responding to the drugs, but the not-so-good news is that I'm not responding as well as they'd hoped. I'm not worried about it yet though, as they're going to increase the Gonal-F dosage which should hopefully do the trick. Am waiting for a call to find out how much they're increasing it to. I've currently got 6 follicles (3 on each side) but they're all below 10mm, and my lining is thickening, but not as much as they'd hoped - it's at 4.26mm at the moment and they want it to be at least 8mm for ET. My next scan is on Friday, so  that the increased dosage does the trick xxx


----------



## deb1234

S4r4h2k - congrats on being PUPO. It must be a great feeling to have them back where they should be. 

Teecee - welcome to the thread. The ladies on here are wonderful, I really don't know where I'd be without them!

Josie37 - 4 sleeps to OTD now.   for that BFP for you. You must have a will of steel I know I won't make it that far without testing. Well done!

Lilew - follicles do seem to spring up from nowhere and the increased dose is sure to help. It will all be different on the next scan. 

Afm - have just had the call and 9 of the 11 fertilised which is great. Hoping that they might make it to blast on saturday but can't wait to have them back on board.


----------



## Marti24

Morning my lovelies,

Sorry I've been away a few days - sad family news and then a number of us struck with a violent stomach bug.  


Too many of you to remember all the names and I'm sure the sniffables and bug have messed with my head, but hugs to Mia and congrats to Louket.  See, I told you my memory was shocking.    I think I need to start making notes of *everything*!

The down-reg spray seems to be second nature now, brush teeth, nose squirt, tense up at icky taste hitting back of throat.  Thankfully no side-effects as yet although I've found my sense of taste to be different, never a lover of spicey foods but finding I'm drawn to them now. Is that normal ?

x


----------



## LiLew

*deb1234 * - How fantastic that you have 9 fertilised!! That's brilliant news. I can imagine the feeling of just wanting them back on board now 

*Marti24 * - So sorry to hear about your sad family news  . I hope you're feeling better after the stomach bug too, you poor thing. Re: your question about being drawn to different foods - I haven't found that, but everyone is different. I also didn't have the nasal spray - I was on the Buserelin injections, so maybe that's something that the spary does?


----------



## LiLew

Haha!  I meant "spray" in my last post - not "spary"  

My Gonal-F dose has been increased to 375 - let's hope that does the trick  

xxx


----------



## Macknash76

Hey everyone sorry I've not been around but have been keeping an eye on you all.

It's all over for us we started to mc Sunday. 

Good luck to you all, you all deserve your BFPs xxxx


----------



## Marti24

So sorry to hear your news Macknash. x x


----------



## dingle123

Omg. Seriously no words. Xxxx.


----------



## LiLew

Oh Macknash what terrible news.  So so sorry hun, I really don't know what to say.  I can't even begin to imagine how you must be feeling.  Thinking of you    xxxxx


----------



## ttc79

am so sorry macknash, thinking of yous


----------



## keldan89

Macknash I am so sorry Hun.   sending you huge  

We had some bad news today, DH nan passed away this morning   shes back with DH grandad where she wanted to be for the last 6 years so it's a sad relief. Unfortunately we now have to deal with DH mum, partner & half sisters who haven't spoken to us for over 8 years but wouldn't tell us why. It's gonna be a very difficult time I think. None of them trust each other & it's gonna get messy.   rip Paula x


----------



## Lottie9

Hi ladies this is all new to me joined today! But I have my first appointment tomorrow with the acu !! So nervous don't know what to expect !!! x


----------



## Daffodilly

MakNash, I am so so sorry. I hope you are ok xxxx


----------



## Attagirl

Macknash - life deals the harshest of blows. I am so so sorry for your loss.


----------



## Attagirl

A fairly quick one from me...

Welcome Lottie - I think you have caught everyone on a down day with Macknash's sad news. Re the acu - I absolutely love it. I am incapable of relaxing on demand these days and I find that it dont need with acupuncture, the needs do the work for me. It doesnt hurt when the needles go in, though sometimes it can feel a little uncomfortable when they waggle them around. In short I really recommend it.

LileW - good luck with the increased dosage of Gonal F. What were you on previously? Have you had a scan? Apologies I have lost track a bit over the last few days.

Keldan - sorry to hear you've had bad news too. I hope that the family coming together can bring some form of resolution of the issues there have been in the past. The whole babymaking journey does seem to make me think more and more that there are so many issues in life which can be dealt with and that life is too short to keep tension going. So much more important to focus on the significant issues. Sermon over!! That said if it does get stressy, tell everyone to sod off so you can keep chilled!!

Marti - sorry to hear you have had bad news and been ill, take care of yourself!!! Re the hot foods, do you eat spinach curries? Just asking as I have had curry cravings in the past that I think on hindsight was actually low iron levels talking...

S4r4h2k - congrats of being PUPO!! Look after yourself.

How is the rest of the PUPO posse doing? Magical? Josie? Hope you are all being good to yourselves...own up who has been testing??!!!

AFM - thanks so much all of you for your thoughts on my work situation! Much appreciated, if a bit premature as I havent actually be offered the job yet. I had round 3 interviews this morning and am very "que sera sera" (!) about it all.  I am otherwise well. Today is day 5 of stimming and I have my first scan this evening which I am a little apprehensive about but I am trying to chill and forget about it all as much as possible. 

Macknash's news is so sad I am just sending all of you, your follicles and/ or your embies big  s. I think there are few medical issues that are as forgotten by society at large as fertility problems and the host of issues that come alongside. To go through what you are all going through and support others alongside that is amazing. Thank you and please look after yourselves!


----------



## LiLew

*keldan89 * - Sorry to hear your news about DH nan. You never know, it may bring the family closer together? Try and stay focussed on you though and look after yourself and try not to get too stressed out by everything else 

*Lottie9 * - Welcome to the thread! I hope your appointment goes well tomorrow. I found I was more nervous/anxious before starting, and then chilled out a bit once I started! Let us know how you get on and when you'll be starting treatment xxx

*Attagirl * - Good luck with your scan later, I'm sure it will all be fine. Just remember this is the first scan to see how you're responding and then they adjust the dosage if necessary. I had my first scan this morning and things are working, but not quite as well as they'd hoped and that's why they've increased my dose. I was on 225 and they've increased it to 375 - hopefully that will help to increase the size of my follies and thicken the lining. Let us know how you get on xxxx


----------



## Teecee

Hi guys my scan was not so great. The nurse said I had small follicles so upped my menopur to 4 powders from tonight. Is there any hope? LiLew we are in the same boat going back friday as well for another  scan. Will try to do personal but wishing everyone  the best.


----------



## Attagirl

LileW  - thanks. Scan showed 12 follicles (6 on each side) with 3 on each side being 6mm ish. Next scan on Friday. My dosage is 300iu and hasnt changed. Good luck with the higher dosage and the scan on Friday.

Teecee  - hope Friday goes better.


----------



## magicalbabydust

Deb1234 - that is truly wonderful news. You must be over the moon. Well done to you, your dh and your team and so much good luck for tomorrow.

Macnash, I am devestated for you Hun. My heart goes out to you in everyway, I have followed your progress from the start and you have given so many of us support, I am so so sorry and only hope that you can try this again knowing that it worked so well last time. As you know my news is a little precarious too and I've been told that is my fate too, but we are hanging on in there until the fat lady is singing (and I have big ear defenders on with ear plugs underneath!). Huge hug to you and thinking of you so very much xxx


----------



## Louket

Macknash - Hun, my heart absolutely goes out to you. You have been such an inspiration and support to us on here and I'm so sorry for you. I can only imagine how devastated you feel. This journey really is the hardest and cruelest. I know at this point it is really difficult to see anything positive from this but I honestly believe that this is not the end for you. 

Massive, massive   

Magical -   really hard for you and willing that embie to hang on in there.  

To everyone else     and   for you guys

Early night in preparation for ET tomorrow but will catch up and do personals afterwards.


----------



## shelleysugar

Macknash - like everyone else on here, I am so sorry for your loss - it must be devastating.  I echo Louket's sentiment : if it's not a happy ending then it's not the end.    

Lottie - welcome to the thread.  I am an acupuncture convert and definitely recommend it.  I've been going for about a year now (originally for lower back ache) and it miraculously made my cycle regular for the first time ever - love it.

Keldan - sorry to hear about DH's nan - it sounds like emotions will be running high in your household.  Take care of yourselves.

Louket - good luck with ET transfer tomorrow.

Hello to everyone else - I'm finding it hard to keep up with everyone on here.

AFM: I had my blood test today and start injections tomorrow.  I've watched the DVD and commandeered (can't spell!) the breakfast bar as my new injection station!!  I'm strangely excited to be getting on and doing it, but when the time comes to stick the needle in I think I'll be a nervous mess!

Babydust to all  

Shelleysugar xxx


----------



## Attagirl

Magical - I had missed your update and am adding my will power to the rest focussed on your little embies. Sending you sticky sticky sticky baby dust!!!!!


----------



## LiLew

*shelleysugar * - good luck with the injection today! You'll be absolutely fine - the first one is always a little strange as it's quite an un-natural thing to be doing, but after the first few you'll get the hang of it. It's not nearly as bad as you imagine it's going to be 

*Louket * - how exciting you have your ET today. Good luck (not that you'll need it!), and let us know how you get on 

*Attagirl * - wow! 12 follies - that's excellent! Roll on Friday for our next scans 

*Teecee * - there most certainly is hope hun, so keep your chin up and have lots of  . It does sound like we're in the same boat, but I'm not worried at all at this stage. They do an early scan just to check that they're giving you the right dosage. Everyone is different, so it's difficult to know what amount to give each individual. You and I obviously require a bit of a higher dosage to get those follies growing, and that's all it is at this stage. And as some of the other girls have proved on here, those little follies can have a massive growth spurt over a few days, so please don't be dis-heartened 

*Dingle * - you have your 2nd scan today don't you? Let us know how your follies are doing xxx


----------



## S4r4h2k

Hi Teecee, nice to meet you, you have come to the right place there are lots of wonderful ladies here who know exactly what you are going through. Try not to be too disheartened, I had the same issue and the important thing is they have spotted it and acted on it, now it will all come good for Friday PMA  xxx

Josie, thanks honey, yes lol bloody predictive text on my phone, hence the lack of a proper post hahaha not long now till OTD honey, am keeping everything crossed for you PMA          xxx

Hi Lilew, thanks hun, don’t worry about not responding as they’d expect, was exactly the same for me honey, good think is they have spotted it and work around it accordingly, I am certain by Friday your lining will be lovely and thick and you follies will have done what they should PMA       xxx


Hi Deb, thanks honey, it is indeed, although I still kind of feel in limbo and guess I will until my OTD, stupid to keep wishing our lives away like this, WOW 9 out of 11 is brilliant, blast on Saturday too so yours will be back where they belong too and you will be PUPO   xxx

Macknash,           I am so very sorry honey, wish there was something I could say or do… you know where we are!!  xxx

Hi Marti, sorry you have not had a good couple of days, hope you all feel better soon xxx

TTC, how you doing honey? Xx

Kel,       so sorry to hear about DHs nan, RIP Paula, thinking of you and you know where we all are should you need us!! Xx

Hello and welcome Lottie, you have come to the right place for support from a wonderful group of ladies xxx

Hi Lorna, you ok? Xxx

Hey Attagirl, thank you honey I intend to when DH lets me, I think a que sera sera attitude is good, try not to be too apprehensive about your scans, you will see it will all be fine PMA    xxx

Hey Magical, fat lady, what fat lady? I can’t hear the fat lady yet!!!!  sending you lots of PMA      Xxx

Louket, good luck for ET today, thinking of you xxx

Hi SHellysugar,  I think we were all excited to start our injections, and once the first one is out the way the rest will be a breeze!!! Xxx

Hey Dingle/Laura how goes it? How was your scan? xxx

AFM two lovely blasts on board, no idea about frosties till they write to us to let us know ?!?!?! For now I trying not to drive myself mad during the 2ww, have a seminar to prepare for and I have got 100 hours as an HPL plus a marking contract and 6 projects to supervise, so think I might be able to find something to keep me occupied ... 

Sending lots of love, PMA             and       xxxx


----------



## dingle123

*S4r4h2k* - sounds like you have plenty to keep you occupied during the 2ww! Your clinic sound call you re frosties, surely? 

*shelleysugar* - yay for starting injections today! How do you feel? Xxx

*Louket* - thinking of you today and looking forward to your ec update!

*Magical* -  for your embabie. You are such a positive person - I have everything crossed 

*Attagirl* - scan results sound good - when is next one?

Lots of  to all scanning/ jabbing at the moment and lots of  to the many people I know I've missed xxx

AFM: second scan today - lining us now 10.8. I have 16 follies on one side and 18 on the other. One is 13mm and two are 15. Still on 150 Menopur as they don't want to over stimulate me - hoping very much the rest start growing between now and next scan Friday....

Laura xxx


----------



## ttc79

hi s4r4h2k , am doing good thanks , just waiting to start again end of oct . congrats on  your 2 blasts , take it easy in 2ww.  Have been popping on and reading how everyones getting on , a lot of activity happening , hard to keep up xx


----------



## S4r4h2k

Good to hear it, lovely to see a post from you, glad you have a plan will be looking out for you end of October!!! xxx

Hey Laura, I thought they would ring us but the embryologist said they would write to us to let us know... go figure xx as for your follies, they have plenty of time to grow, trust your clinic they know exactly what they are doing!! and want the best result for you!!! xxxx


----------



## Enabelles

Hi girls,

So much happening on here I don't know where to start...

Dingle - congrats!!! you are a follie making machine lol!

Keldan - sorry to hear your sad news.

Macknash -    

Louket - hope the ET went well, congrats on being PUPO!!

AFM - despite upping my Gonal-F to 450 my scan this morning is still showing only one suitable follicle.  The consultant said that for my age (27) my response has been incredibly poor, and the options were to go to EC on Friday with my one follie, continue with the dose but risk losing that one good follie, or to cancel.  

When I left the clinic I was 99% sure they would call to cancel my treatment so I have been building myself up to that all day.  I'm just off the phone now and they have decided to continue with the 450 dose and I have to return for another scan on Friday.  Finding it so hard to be positive, its terrible to say that today part of me wished they would cancel it so that it would be all over and I can get on with my life. I took it for granted that I would fly through this stage and the only thing that could go wrong was in the 2ww, how wrong can you get  

Sorry for the giant moan, I'm sure everyone is sick listening to my drama  

xx


----------



## dingle123

No ONE is sick of listening to your updates lady! Big


----------



## S4r4h2k

Enabelles, I second what Dingle said!!!

We ALL have our moments, everything is so out of our control and we all want this so badly. A lot can happen in two and a half days honey and follicles grow at an amazing rate!!! and they wouldn't tell you to keep going if they didn't think it was worth it, they obviously think that come Friday you will have some more lovely follicles ready for EC, now chin up honey, lots of water, PMA             and no stress!!!! xxxx


----------



## Louket

Hi ladies

S4r4h - congrats on being PUPO. I'm going to PM you in a little bit

Shellysugar - congrats on getting to stimms. There really isn't much to it and after a couple of days it becomes second nature. Make sure you drink loads of water, best advice on here! 

Attagirl - hope the third interview went well. How are you getting in with the stimms?

Dingle - Hun your making fab progress and lots of follies is brilliant

Ttc79 - welcome. The ladies on here are fab, very supportive and full of useful tips. 

Deb1234 - nine fertilised is excellent. Have they decided on a date for ET?   they keep dividing

Lilew - how are you doing. Hopefully the increased dose is going OK

Teecee - welcome Hun. Hope your coping with the stimm

Josie -   for you and a BFP. 

Marti - how is DR going?

Keldan - sorry to hear your sad news and really hope DH family don't stress you out too much  

Lot tie - welcome to you too, how did your appointment go?

NL2703 - how did EC go? Any news in fertilisation?   everything went OK 

Ruby5 - how is the 2ww? Hope your doing OK   

Enabelles - Hun, this is the place to vent, don't apologise for needing to moan or being upset, we all understand and support you   I understand about the poor response and the cycle not going the way you thought. In this instance your really going to have to trust your clinic. I'm sure if they thought there was no hope they would have cancelled today. The fact that they didn't means there is a chance. We need to get you some   and some   to get those follies moving. Massive   as I know you need one. 

AFM...ET today. Transferred a beautiful 4AA that's just starting to hatch. Also froze a 3AA. absolutely over the moon as this time last week I wasn't expecting to even get one. Have learnt a valuable lesson in PMA during this process...and now to take that into the  

Off to acupuncture now     for you all and all those I've missed


----------



## keldan89

Hi ladies  

Thank you so much for your lovely comments. My parents are helping DH with his nans stuff so I dont have to deal with the family from hell! They are seriously selfish and just horrible people, my mum often says she doesn't know how DH turned out so well with a family like his! Lol!  

Have my baseline scan in the morning! V exited to see what's going on in there!   hopefully starting stimms on Friday!  

Enabelles we're all allowed a vent every now & then. My was directed at sis in law yesterday!   8 yrs of pent up frustration & confusion combined with hormones! O dear!  

Louket Congrats on being pupo! Fingers crossed for 2ww x

Ttc glad your ok   fingers crossed for your next cycle x

Hope everyone else is doing ok. I'm off to celebrate my dads bday now

Kel xx


----------



## Artlover

Hi All
I just wanted to pop back and see how you were all doing...and if there were any new songs on the thread.  I was sorry to read that it is being a real emotional rollercoaster for some of you.  Try to keep positive   as much as you can.

TeeCee - I was also on a high dose of menopur, first four powders and then five.  The higher dose worked for me so I really hope you get a good result on Friday.  

Macknash - so sorry to hear of your news.  The 3wk wait is so difficult and unpredictable.      

AFM - some positive news as so far so good and i'm still pg.  Now we are onto the 5wk wait for next scan.  I'll be moving on to a different thread now but I wanted to wish you all luck and thankyou for your comments and support over the past 8wks.  much love, Fiona


----------



## shelleysugar

Hello ladies

Sorry for the me update but I did my first menopur injection this evening and wanted to share! I was getting myself psyched up about it so decided to crack on. Me and my DH lined up everything on the counter as suggested. I followed the leaflet to the letter but I was very awkward about it. I have to have 300iu which means using 4 vials. It got trickier each time to make sure I was getting all the liquid. The vacuum built up each time and I had to empty the ampoule and start again a couple of times. I was soooo cack handed! Well, I swapped from the mixing needle to the injecting needle and when taking the protective cover off managed to stab my thumb. So the leaflet is now covered with blood and I had to stop and put on a plaster. I also got a major fit of the giggles.   . I managed to flick all the air bubbles out and ordered my DH out the room while I injected myself. I did it really slowly and it really didn't hurt at all. I pushed the syringe VERY slowly and held my breath! This wasn't part of the instructions but seemed instinctive! The area burnt a bit and was a bit red so I soothed it with aloe vera. Now I'm very relieved it's done and having a cup of tea. Let's hope I am a bit slicker tomorrow!

*Artlover *- congrats and good luck with your next scan.
*Keldan* - good luck with your baseline scan tomorrow - hope you get to start stimms on Friday.
*S4r4h* - congrats on being PUPO.
*Louket* - good luck for the 2WW.
*Enabelles* - I love to hear everyone's dramas - keep writing... and I hope you have a turn of fortune. 
*Dingle* - good luck with your scan on Friday - you've got alot of follies and good lining so all looks good.

Hello to everyone on hear - what a rollercoaster we are all on.
Shelleysugar x


----------



## Attagirl

Enabelles - we are totally with you, any time you need us. Remember, you still have 1 follicle and it only takes 1!     Thinking of you.


----------



## josie37

Big hi to everyone caught up with your news... am zonked so will do proper post tomorrow.

Enabelles really hope things work and we want to hear about your journey and support you

Xx


----------



## keldan89

Morning. Just a quick one, on the way to my scan  

Magical sending lots of sticky vibes your way   everythings ok

S4r4h2k sorry I forgot to answer your q about hobbycraft! I got some material to make a door stop as an Xmas pressie for my nan, some stuff to make my friend a mobile for her nursery, calligraphy stuff cos I felt like learning that & a few other bits. It was great! I could have got soooo much more!  

Kel xx


----------



## S4r4h2k

Hi Louket, congratulations on being PUPO yourself  loving your comment on PMA woo hooo for the PMA Brigade  xxxx

Hi Kel,  good for you, and your folks, no don’t be dealing with people like that, they don’t deserve you. Good luck for your baseline honey, not that you will need it PMA  wow you are going to be busy with all your crafting, I have banned myself from Hobbycraft and other craft shops, spend soooo much money and I already have cupboards of stuff that I haven’t even got out of the wrapping lol  xxxx

Hi Fiona Artlover, how lovely to see a post from you, and with good news  glad all is well with you and you are surviving the nervous waits with your PMA still intact xxx

Hi Shelly, YAY told you, now you have the first one out the way the rest will be a breeze, I also had to inject 300 and the first time got very frustrated with the vacuum within the ampules, but removing the needle from the ampule then putting it back in sorted it out, and I also found the slower I did it the less build up there was. You’ll be doing it with the tv on whilst barely looking by next week!!! Xxx

Sending you all lots of love, PMA               and have blown you all some bubbles for luck xxxx


----------



## LiLew

*S4r4h2k * - thanks for your positive words hun. Congrats on being PUPO xxx

*dingle123 * - YAY to your lining and follies!! Sounds like you're responding really well. How are you feeling with it all? xxx

*Enabelles * - we're hear to listen hun, so just let it out whevener you need to - no one is sick of your updates    . You only need one follie, and the clinic must be confident about taking you to EC otherwise they wouldn't do it. Keep your chin up and try to stay positive. I know it must be incredibly hard, but we're here for you 

*Louket * - congrats on being PUPO hun! So pleased for you. I hope the 2ww isn't too stressful! xxx

*keldan89 * - good luck with the scan this morning - let us know how you get on xxx

*Artlover * - wishing you a lovely pregnancy honey, so pleased it's all working out. It's been great chatting with you on here. Take care and look after yourself 

*shelleysugar * - congrats on getting your first injection out of the way, even if it was a tad awkward haha! You will quickly get used to it and before you know it you'll be able to do it with your eyes closed!! xxx

AFM - it feels like the higher dosage of Gonal-F is doing 'something' as I'm feeling quite heavy and bloated in my tummy, and have been getting twinges and a dull ache. I hope this is a good sign that the follies are growing and the lining is thickening. I'll find out tomorrow morning


----------



## deb1234

Shelleysugar - glad first injection went well. As s4r4h2k said it will get easier and you will be an expert in a few days. EC and ET will then be here before you know it!

Keldan89 - hope the scan went well. Sorry to hear about DH family. It makes you cherish your own a bit more doesn't it. Sounds like you got some good stuff at hobby craft. I work in a school and have cupboards full of craft stuff but get to call it work. The catalogues are really dangerous because they're full of great stuff you have no idea what you're going to do with but looks so much fun.

S4r4h2k and Louket - congrats on being PUPO. Enjoy!

Dingle123 - wow that's a lot of follicles, you must be pleased. I was worried about how much they'd grow but others reassured me that they grow up to 2mm a day. That's a lot of growing by Friday.

Artlover - glad all is going well. Really pleased for you.

Enabelles - nothing to say that hasn't been said. Lots of   and   for you

Lilew - good luck for scan tomorrow. Definitely sounding like things are going well.

Afm - had the phone call this morning and we are going for a 5 day transfer which I was thrilled about until...... I sent a text to a friend going through IVF who is a week ahead of me saying I have 4 good grade embies and 5 ok ones therefore as this is my one and only shot at this that I might get a couple to put back and one or two to freeze (thereby giving me a lifeline if this fails) and she replied that she had 5 good ones and only had 1 go to blast. Am now worrying that none of them will make to Saturday. So a quick question, of those that have gone to a 5 day transfer how many made it from day 3 phone call to day 5?


----------



## S4r4h2k

Thanks Lilew honey, sounds like the higher dose is doing the trick         xx

Deb, I had EC on the Wednesday 10 eggs, Thursday 6 fertilised they said they were going to blast on Monday, Friday they rang to say def going to blast on Monday, didn't hear from them all weekend so was very apprehensive when I went in on Monday but of the 6 5 were still going strong, shad 2 put back and they said they would write to us to let us know if the others made it to frosties xxxx


----------



## Macknash76

Hi ladies. 

Just a quick note to say I am gonna bow out of FF for a while. Thank you for all of your support and I am praying that you all have a happy and heathly outcome. Not sure I can be any more supportive when it feels like my world is crumbling at the moment. I will get me groove back and then check in on you all in a week or so. 

love and hugs as usual xxx


----------



## S4r4h2k

Macknash         I know I speak for many of the ladies, when I say that you have been an amazing tower of strength to many of us, and this supporting lark is a two way street honey, we can and will do our best to support you when you feel up to it!! Wish I could find the words but I can't so will just send you lots and lots of love xxxx


----------



## dingle123

Echoing that ^ - we are all here for you. Equally we understand the need for time out. Lots of love xx


----------



## Marti24

Morning all!

Shelleysugar - did have a chuckle about your injection palava, then I realised that I don't have pre-mixed stim injections (no one told me I'd be turning my bathroom into a science lab so my plan to Grab, Don't Look, Jab has flown out the window!), I'll probably be doing exactly the same as you. Except I swear a lot so I'll probably chuck in some bad words too.

Louket & Attagirl - the downregging is going ok, the only things I have noticed is the wanting spicy foods (and I've been drawn to steamed spinach too, SO not me) and I find that I get quite thirsty - had a 20min drive when I couldn't drink any water and when I eventually parked, my tongue felt like a wrung out sponge. 

Oh yes, have totally lost my taste for cake and chocolate. Now for me, that IS weird. 

Hope everyone else is bobbing along nicely and thinking of you Macknash. x x 

Love &  
x x


----------



## ruby5

Hi Ladies

Macknash was sorry to read you news   we all want to hear good news for each other, good luck with whatever you decide to do next xx

Teecee: Good luck for your next scan, I had 450 of the menopur (6 powders), after my first scan I personally felt they werent going to get big enough but they did grow, infact they seem to grow loads in last few days and I managed to produce 6 eggs, so do not despair!x

Attagirl: good luck for your scan on Friday, sounds good!x

Magical, wishing you lots of luck and hope it works out for you x

S4r4h2k: How is the 2ww going? sounds like you have plenty to keep you busy with x

Dingle: Your progress sounds very good! you will soon be at EC x

Enabelles: Was sorry to read your news but wishing you all the best for your scan on Friday, there is always hope, fingers and toes crossed x

Louket: I think you are the Queen at personal messages! Well done on your transfer, sounds really positive, how exciting, what are you doing during your 2ww?x

Keldan: how was your scan?

Shelleysugar: Your first injection was a good read, it will get easier and you will soon be the master! Although It definitely is fiddly, DH and I both said If I wasnt a nurse I would have been pretty daunted about all the equipment, medications and the drawing up! I did think that the administration would be a peice of cake, however I realised injecting yourself is a whole different thing, sat there psyching myself up, then the injection bounced off my skin (and I have been nursing for 10 years!!!!!) after that, was fine x

Josie: how are you getting on?x

Deb1234: Good luck with your embryo's going to blast

AFM: I have 3 whole days left of 2ww, most diffcult part of IVF! It would be nice if it wasnt pouring down outside, there is so much more to do when it is sunny. I really have no symptoms   as such, would you have symptoms at this stage? im trying not to analyse each and everything but am keeping a constant watch out for AF and for my usual symptoms, nothing yet. I refuse to do any form of testing until 'the test day' which is a blood test in morning, then find out later in day-how agonising! I will not want to answer the phone when the results come through, whilst you dont knowanything there is always hope of a BFP! How are you other ladies in 2ww finding it? We never heard anything about our other embryo's that were left in culture so there were none to freeze, kind of disappointing! Anyway as for today, watching a film, going for a stroll with our pooch and then out for a meal with some friends.

Good luck EVERYONE xxx


----------



## kazzamc01

Macknash


----------



## S4r4h2k

Hey Kazza, how you coping? xxx

Hi ruby, it is going ... slowly, I have plenty to keep me busy but lacking in motivation to start it lol oh how easy it is to procrastinate, how are you doing?  3 days left ... I am sure you don't feel like it but that has gone quickly, good for you resisting the desire to test early, the clinic offered us a specimen pot to take in for a urine sample, i asked if we could test at home and they gave us one luckily  not sure how I will feel when it comes to doing it, as you said being in our PUPO bubbles is quite nice!!  We still haven't heard anything about our other embroys, can understand your disappointment honey will feel the same myself. Sounds like you have a lovely busy day planned yourself  xxx

Hi Marti, how's it going? xx


----------



## Louket

Macknash - Hun we all completely understand. Please, please, please take care of yourself and we are all here if you need anything      

Deb1234 - The ratio of what makes it to Day 5 and what doesn't seems to have no merit. I had 3 at day 3, 2 at day 5 and one maybe. I wouldn't worry about it. With nine your likely to get a good result. Everyone's experience is different so don't let other peoples poor responses deter you or affect your PMA  

Lilew - good luck for tomorrow. Sounds like you may have come on quite a bit. Will keep everything crossed

Marti - I think I've found your love for cake - its at my house   M&S are making a killing off me at jam and lemon bakewells 

Ruby - my 2ww is actually only 9 days now. I have a lovely 4 day weekend and will be having the family over for afternon tea on sunday which gives me an excuse to bake even more cakes! Full on pamper day on Monday but have decided to work the rest of the week to make the time go more quickly. Sorry you've found it do difficult but your nearly there now. Lots of   and   for a positive for you. 

 and   to everyone I've missed


----------



## Mia78

Hi ladies, thank-you for your kind words of support this week.

Macknash - So sorry to read your news.  

Deb1234 - I had five embryos on Day 3 and they all made it to Day 5, although only two were top quality. They must have all been suitable to put back though because they said if I wanted two put back they would transfer the best one along with one of the three others that were of lesser quality and freeze the second best one. They were doing their best to discourage me from having 2 put back, and, as I don't really want twins I eventually agreed. Therefore we transferred one which resulted in a BFN, froze one and, as the other 3 weren't good enough to freeze, they were lost. I can't help wondering now what would have happened if I had chosen to have two put back using one of the other three, rather than letting them go to waste. They kept telling me putting two back doesn't increase your chances of pregnancy, only twins, but that doesn't make sense to me.  

Xxx


----------



## keldan89

Hi ladies  

Louket sounds like your keeping busy during your 2ww! I love baking cakes! & eating them!  

Ruby5 keeping my fingers crossed for your next 3 days   you've done well not to test, I'm the same as you leave it to the very last day as the pupo bubble will be nice I hope   if AF has been late I leave it as long as I can so I can live in my own little world of maybe this month it actually happened!   

Marti lost the taste for cake and chocolate?!  very strange side effects! Lol!

Macknash ditto what every one else has said.  

Deb1234 day 5 transfer is great! Im sure you will have some lovely quality blasts   calling craft work would be my idea of heaven!!   I do make a few cake toppers & sell them on my website but unfortunately I don't earn enough to do it full time! I know what you mean about th catalogues I ordered some stuff from baker Ross once & they keep sending me catalogues through! I can't help looking! Lol!

Lilew glad the higher dose is working.   for your scan tomorrow

S4r4h2k sounds like my house! I have pencils that I won't use because they are posh ones but I've had them 20 years!!   I spent an hour & half in hobbycraft! Luckily it's not too close otherwise I would be skint all the time! How's the 2ww going? Done any of your work yet?!

Shelleysugar hope the rest of your injections go a bit smoother! Lol!

AFM good news at the scan my lining us very thin, he had problems finding it!    He counted 6 follicles on my left ovary & 8 on the right   so far so good! Start 225 gonal f tomorrow! Next scan on Wednesday. Bit scared as DH is going to normandy with my dad & bro for the weekend (jolly boys outing!!   ) so I've gotta do it on my own. At least it means I have to do it tho!

Hope everyones doing ok. Apologies to those I've forgotten

Kel
Xx


----------



## S4r4h2k

Wooooohooo Kel,   that is very good news honey, I am so pleased for you, sorry DH will be away but you wont be on your own really, you have us!!!! I have vellum I bought years ago to make cards, still in the wrapper, embellishments for cards, still in the wrappers but then I also have boxes and boxes of offcuts of paper and card and lots of blank iris folding cards clogging up cupboards but can't get rid of them just in case hahaha drives the DH mad  As for the 2ww one down one to go  bonus of a 5 day transfer I suppose, I have done the title slide of my presentation .... so no not done much work lol tut tut Sarah   xxxxx

Morning Mia, how are you doing honey? xxx

Hi Louket, how are you today honey? all ready for your 4 day weekend and lots of family time? how are you feeling? xxxx

It has gone very quiet in here .... Kazza, fellow cycle buddy how you doing? xxx

Ruby not long now honey, how are you feeling?  xxx

To all you other wonderful ladies, going for scans/EC/ET today sending you lots of love,                       and bubbles xxxxx


----------



## LiLew

*Macknash * - we're here for you if you need us. Good luck with whatever you decide to do 

*deb1234 * - everyone is different hun, so all of yours could make it to blast. Go with what your clinic advises xxx

*ruby5 * -  for your BFP hun xxxx

*Louket * - enjoy your 4 day weekend 

*keldan89 * - wow, that's a great number of follies! Good luck with the injection today (not that you'll need it!) xxx

*Dingle & Teecee* - have you got scans today?

AFM - had my scan this morning. My lining still isn't thickening a great deal yet  but I still have time - they said as long as it's at least 8mm by transfer then that should be ok (I think it's at about 5mm at the moment). As for the follies, well 4 of them have increased in size quite quickly, and they think they'll be ready for EC on Wednesday, but there are 4 smaller ones which may also catch up. Got a scan on Monday to see how they're doing. They may put EC back a couple of days to give the 4 smaller follies a bit of a boost which will mean I could potentially have 8 follies to go to EC with. I'll find out more on Monday though xxx

Sorry for those I've missed in personals - there's so many to remember! Hope you're all doing well xxxxxx


----------



## Enabelles

Hi girls,

A very quick one from me, we're just back from our scan and are heading out again now.

My little follie isn't so little anymore, he's now 25mm!!  Plus he also has a little brother and sister    .
At the moment they are only 10mm, but since my one follie was 17 on wed and has grew by 8 in two days I am very hopeful that they will sprout at the last minute too   

We have been slotted in for EC on Monday, with my dose lowered to 300 for today and tomorrow.  That will be confirmed at 4 today when my blood results come back.  Fingers, toes and all else crossed for some good news later today.

Thank you all so much for your kind words in the last few days, you are a lovely bunch and I'm so glad I joined FF.

Will be back later with an update and some personals.

xx


----------



## Enabelles

Also my lining is nice and thick and squishy, yayyyyy one thing is working anyways!


----------



## Marti24

Morning all,


Hit by the devestating news that my wonderful Grandad will not likely make it past this weekend - a diagnosis of extremely advanced kidney cancer was made a fortnight ago, followed by the news it had spread to his left lung.  It's now made its way to the right, and the hospital is sending him home to my Gran so he can spend his last few days with us.

I will most likely be away from here for a few days so wishing all you girlies the best of luck and will be back soon.

Take care,
x x


----------



## S4r4h2k

So sorry Marti        xxxx

Enabelles, very pleased for your lovely follies, and your super lining  Yay for EC on Monday honey xxx

Hi Lilew, frustrating I know but if (And it is still quite  big if) they put it back it is for the best, you want the best follies for the best chance, they wont delay it unless they absolutely have to and it is still not certain that they will. as Enabelles has just said they can grow at an amazing rate, sending you lots of         xxx

AFM just spoken to the embryologist, no frosties for us  so fingers crossed these little ones hold on in there              off to listen to my natal hypnotherapy cd hope you all have a lovely day xxxx


----------



## LiLew

*Marti24 * - sorry to hear your news hun   

*Enabelles * - sorry - I forgot you were having a scan today as well! Glad it went well and you've got a mega follie and two side-kicks - they could really shoot up in the next few days  . And that's great news about your lining too 

*S4r4h2k * - thanks for your positive words. I still have lots of PMA at this stage, and at least I know I _should_ have 4 good follies to take to EC and any more will be a bonus. I'm slightly worried about my lining - I'm starting to think that this might be what my problem has been all along. I remember a few years ago just before my ectopic pregnancy that I had one of these scans when I was on clomid, and they said then that my follies were growing but my lining was still thin. Trying not to worry about it too much just yet though!


----------



## Bless me

Hi ladies   

Can I join this group? My OTD is on  29 September.   
Would love hear and share experiences on this 2ww.........

Wish you all good luck ladies whichever stage u on at the moments.


----------



## S4r4h2k

Hello and welcome Nature, I am a day behind you my OTD is the 28th September  how are you finding it so far xxx

You are very welcome LiLew, remember some very encouraging words from several of the ladies when my EC was put back as my follicles were not responding as they would have liked, try not to worry, yes it is easier said than done BUT a positive, relaxed outlook can significantly increase the success rates of IVF sooooo PMA       all the way  xxxx


----------



## Bless me

Hi S4r4h2k, glad to hear that we have almost same  OTD. I had cramps on next day of ET but today I feel good and somewhere the feeling of af.
No spotting so far..  Tired most of the time.  What about yours symptoms?


----------



## Louket

Hi ladies

Lilew -   wonderful to hear you've come on so much. Well done you! Being put back a couple days gives your little ones a chance and I know other ladies have had great success with the couple of extra days. 

Enabelles - Thats brilliant news. So glad things have come on for you   and EC on Monday. Brilliant

Nature - welcome. My OTD is the day after yours but we've decided to test on your day. How have you found the 2ww so far? Hopefully not too stressful. Sending you lots of   and   this group of ladies are fab so you'll be well at home here. I've had cramping on and off since ET, every few hours for a couple of hours. Its fewer and further between today. No other symptoms so far. Did you have a 3 or 5 day ET?

Marti - very sorry to hear your news Hun   thinking if you. Xx

Ruby & Josie - hope your hanging in there   tons and tons of    

AFM...amazed I only have a week to go until OTD. Still feeling quite calm about it all and lots of distractions next week so hoping it will all go quickly. Day one of my 4 day weekend has seen me do absolutely nothing at all. Heaven!


----------



## ruby5

Louket: Enjoy your 4 day weekend, glad you have plenty of distractions, it helps! for OTD in a week and enjoy the cakes x

Nature: Hi there and welcome, there are a few of us in 2ww at moment and more will be joining soon! What are your plans? anything to occupy yourself? x

S4r4h2k: Same position as you, no frosties!! But    for both of us that these ones will work x

Marti24: So sorry to read about your grandad x

Enabelles: Yaaaay for the follicle! and the siblings! and for a good result on Monday x

Josie : Hope your getting on ok!

Everyone else: hope scans and injections are progressing well and the 2ww are flying by!xx

AFM: Still here on my 2ww!!! Going to a wedding tommorow which will be a lovely weekend distraction, been to so many weddings this year! here's wishing a nice weekend to all you lovely ladies xx

Ruby5 xx



Mia: Sorry about your BFN, I know what you mean about having 1 v's 2 embryo's put back, its difficult to get your head round, I too have had only one transferred, clinical decision as was considered high risk of twins but will probably feel the same as you if I get a BFN! Wishing you well for your future plans x

Lilew: good luck for the next scan and for the baby follicles to grow in size, they can grow lots in last few days and for a nice juicy lining!!x

Kel: Good luck with your stimms, will be fine, will go quickley once you start x


----------



## LiLew

Hi ladies, just a quick one - have any of you had issues with thin endometrial lining?  I've stupidly been googling this afternoon and getting myself into a panic that my lining isn't going to thicken and that the cycle is going to be cancelled.  I have this strong feeling that this has been the cause of my fertility problems all along  

xxx


----------



## keldan89

Hi ladies  

I done it! You're right it doesn't hurt at all! But it's aching now. Got everything ready then my mate rang so I delayed it a bit!   but 1st gonal f injection out the way & I feel good   thought it might feel cold tho cos it was in the fridge!   DH is on his way to Normandy so it's just me & the poochies having a chilled weekend! Joy!

Sorry Lilew I haven't got that far yet. My lining is very thin but it should be at the mo. Hopefully tge others can be more helpful.   it's all ok for you

Ruby5 enjoy the wedding

Louket sounds like a great day! That's what I plan for the weekend! Well doing stuff only I want to do

Nature welcome & good luck with the 2ww

S4r4h2k shame about the Frosties but you won't be needing them cos your getting a bfp! Pma!

Marti sorry about your sad news. Hope your weekend goes ok. Sending you  

Enabelles that's great news about your follies & lining. Good luck for ec Monday

Time for choc & tea!

Kel
Xx


----------



## NL2703

Macknash- I’m so sorry hun   

Enabelles – Don’t be dishearted hun, try and remain positive. When I went for my scans I found out that my left side didn’t respond to the treatment and my right side only produced 5 of which only 2 were the right size but I’ve had a positive outcome following my EC. (see below) So if I can do it, so can you. You’ve got every right to moan and I hope you’re feeling better now and good luck for your EC on Monday   

S4r4h - congrats on being PUPO   

Louket – I’m so please for you hun, good luck for your 2ww   

Keldan89 – I’m so sorry to hear of your family news and so glad to hear DH is getting some support. I know what you mean about the family from hell. I don’t know how my hubby turned out the way he did. 

Shelleysugar – well done hun, it really is a breeze once you’ve done your first one, you end of thinking what the fuss was all about.  

Ruby5 – Good luck in your remain days in the 2ww. Some people don’t show any signs at this stage so try and remain as positive as possible Wishing you lots of  

LiLew – Good luck for your scan on Monday  

Marti24 – I’m so sorry to hear about your Grandad  

Nature – Welcome on board, hope you are keeping well wishing you  

I had my EC on Tuesday and it went really well. I was told during my scans that my left side didn’t respond to the treatment and my right only produced 5 of which only 2 were the correct size. After EC they confirmed that 3 had been retrieved and we had the amazing news that all 3 fertilised and they are good quality yipeeee  !!! I have my ET on Sunday but have been told that due to my age and PCT rules I can only have 1 put back, Boooo   !!

Hope you are all well and sorry to those I have missed out, as always wishing you all health &


----------



## Attagirl

Just lost a post again!!!

Groan cant face all the personals again right now Im afraid, but I have to say Enabelles that is one MAMA of a follicle!!!

Take care of yourselves!


----------



## Louket

NL2703 - you sound exactly like me. We only got to put one back for the same reason but were lucky to have one to freeze so don't stress about it. The fact that they're letting you go to day 5 says loads about the quality of the embies you have. 

Well done you! 

 and   best of luck with ET.


----------



## S4r4h2k

ARrrrrrrrgghhhhhhhhh Attagirl, lost post =         hope you are ok? xxx

Hello NL hun, wooo hoo for your 3 fertilised good quality embryos  that's brilliant news honey, good luck for ET tomorrow hun, as Louket says, if they put one back leaves one frostie for you  xxx

Wooo kel, you're on your way    you watch the time go marching by now!!! hope you and the poochies have a lovely chilled weekend! I am readjusting my PMA headband as it had slipped a little, so thanks for the PMA  xxxx

Hi LiLew, arrrhhh google can be a curse!! try not to panic honey, the clinic will be monitoring it and hopefully adjusting your treatment accordingly, sending you lots of PMA            for a lovely thick lining!! xxx

Hi ruby, hope you have a lovely day at the wedding, the last wedding I went to was mine  lol yes you are right we wont need frosties because we are going to get our BFPs                xxx

Morning Louket, how are you feeling today? Hope you are feeling less queasy!! and looking forward to your busy family weekend!! xxx

Hi Nature, how are you feeling today? No spotting for me (yet) I have had cramps on and off since ET other than progesterone boobs nothing else different xxx

Sorry if I have missed anyone, sending you all lots of love, PMA             and have blown you some bubbles for luck xxxx


----------



## dingle123

Morning lovelies,

Just a quick one from me:

Had 3rd scan yesterday - have 4 follies now, 13, 15, 15 and 17. Lining is still just over 10 which is good. I still have tons of follies on both sides which aren't doing a lot (lazy little blighters) so they have upped my dose FINALLY from 150 to 225. Anticipated ec is next Friday. I'm excited! 

Have a lovely day all and huge apologies for lack of personals.

Laura xxx


----------



## S4r4h2k

Morning Laura,

Woooo hooo for EC next Friday honey, no wonder you are excited ... yay for them finally upping your dose, no doubt by next Friday all the lazy blighters will have caught up  xxxx


----------



## dingle123

Morning! 6 sleeps for you - how are you feeling!


----------



## Louket

Morning ladies

How is everyone doing today?

Will try and do some personals over the weekend but just wanted to check in and spread some  
    
    
   
and  
  

Josie and Ruby - thinking of you ladies and keeping everything crossed


----------



## josie37

Morning all  sorry for lack of personals in last couple of days.. have been trying to keep up with you all..

Deb1234 - hope transfer goes well today for you  

Macknash- thinking of you lots still whether you are posting on here or not, probably a good idea to have some time out. Be kind to yourself  

Mia - hope you are ok x

Louket - not so long to go for you now in 2ww, hope you are enjoying your relaxing long weekend  

Ruby5 - enjoy the wedding..what a lovely day for it (well guess that depends where  you are in country) but nice blue skies here! Fingers crossed for you for Monday    

dingle (sorry prefer this to Laura!) - glad all progressing and   for lots of growth for your EC on Friday

S4r4h - didn't recognise you with the new picture..so used to see your little worm man with glasses or whatever he was. Where did you get married..it looks abroad to me! Is the CD helping you with the 2ww? Hope you are hanging in there.. I found I didn't know if I was coming or going!

Attagirl -sorry you lost -soo frustrating when that happens..how are you doing? x

To be continued ....


----------



## josie37

Part 2

NL - good luck for ET tomorrow. Maybe it's for the best if they only put 1 back then at least they can freeze the others for you   

Keldan - well done on injection and have nice weekend with poochies 

Lilew - i don't have any experience of thin lining so can't help but try not to worry as it may be fine. if it isn't clinic will know what to do for best   

Nature - hi, how are you getting on in 2ww?

Enabelles - 1 biggie plus 1 bro and 1 sis follie - that's good news. Good luck to you for EC on Monday  

Shelleysugar - your story on 1st injection made me smile esp when you ordered DH out of the room! have you got the hang of it now?

Marti24 - so sorry to hear about your grandad. Take care of yourself and your family  

Magical - think you are more on 2ww thread so reply to you on there   

hi ttc79-hope you are ok

hi kazzomcl - hope your 2ww going ok

Anyone else - sorry I've missed you and wishing you all the best..


----------



## josie37

Part 3 - sorry didn't want to risk losing post!

AFM - well ....for us it's a  
I was naughty and tested a couple of days early as was so sure I was going to get my AF that I wanted to know before going in to work..however incredibly I was wrong and it was a BFP! Of course over the moon as never expected to get this far but also have my realistic hat on that there's a long way to go still. Don't feel any different.. if that's any consolation to those on the 2ww with no symptoms. I really don't know how I would have got this far without the great support from all on this thread so thank you and I really hope those still waiting get a positive outcome    
xxx


----------



## kazzamc01

Wow!! CONGRATULATIONS!! Josie xx (had to double check there lols) 
          

Hiya to everyone else xx 
Just off out will post back later on 
Karen xxx


----------



## ruby5

Josie!!!!!! Wow!! Congratulations!! So pleased for you  

I want to see loads more BFP's on here!

Well done!!

Ruby xxx


----------



## deb1234

I will do personals properly tomorrow but

NL2703  - good luck with ET tomorrow. 

Josie37 - CONGRATULATIONS! Very happy for you.

AFM - I now have two little blastocysts on board where they belong. Properly emotionally attached to them already.


----------



## Mia78

Congratulations Josie  

Xx


----------



## NL2703

WoW congratulations hun, so happy for you both       



josie37 said:


> Part 3 - sorry didn't want to risk losing post!
> 
> AFM - well ....for us it's a
> I was naughty and tested a couple of days early as was so sure I was going to get my AF that I wanted to know before going in to work..however incredibly I was wrong and it was a BFP! Of course over the moon as never expected to get this far but also have my realistic hat on that there's a long way to go still. Don't feel any different.. if that's any consolation to those on the 2ww with no symptoms. I really don't know how I would have got this far without the great support from all on this thread so thank you and I really hope those still waiting get a positive outcome
> xxx


----------



## Enabelles

Hi girls,

Josie - huge CONGRATS on your BFP!!! WHOOP!!!!  I'll be back to work on day 10 of my 2ww (if I get that far  ) and I'm sure I'll want to do a sneaky test before then, my worst nightmare is having to deal with getting AF at work.

Deb1234 - congrats on being PUPO  

Lilew - I have stuffed myself with brazil nuts (10+ per day) and drank two glasses of pineapple juice, as well as a portion of pineapple per day.  After this is over I will happily never look at either again but my lining seems to be good.  Might be worth a try hun.  As for google, it is not your friend during this, so many contradictory suggestions on websites.  Can you ring your clinic and ask for advice maybe?  Mine told me at the outset that if my lining didn't thicken they would freeze rather than cancel.  

Keldan & Shellysugar - congrats on 1st injections!  I HATE needles but I just gritted my teeth and stuck it in there.  Where are you injecting?  I picked my tummy, another lady at my clinic said she regretted picking her thighs because it was very painful.  Apart from a few bruises I am relatively unscathed after all my injections.

Dingle - that's great news on your lining, you'll be amazed the difference now they have upped your dose.  If mine can grow 8mm in two days then I am fully confident that yours can too.  How are you feeling about things?

Attagirl - your post about my follie made me  , I just hope there is one mama egg in that bad boy  

AFM - my EC was confirmed for 11.30 on Monday.  Have to take trigger shot at 11.30pm, what the flip is it with my clinic trying to deprive me of my much needed sleep!!  Have stuffed my face with as much meat and nuts as I possibly can in the past few days in the hope that my two little follies will get a shifty on and grow grow grow  .  Looking forward to a drug free day tomorrow but feeling nervous about Monday.  

Can I ask a sensitive question for those ladies who have done EC already... do you need to do any ahem 'prep' in that area before you go?  I realise we pretty much kissed our dignity goodbye at the start of this process but I'd still rather do that myself rather than a nurse doing it for me!!    Sorry don't know who else to ask!!

xx


----------



## deb1234

Hi enabelles, 

There was no topiary required at my clinic (unless you want to). Not sure if this varies from clinic to clinic. I was really worried about the EC but as other girls have said its really no problem. You are fully out so don't feel anything. I did feel a bit spaced out for the rest of the day and was quite sore the day after but then I think I did too much. Am sure it will go ok. I think it some ways the EC is as hard for the man who has to perform to order in not so great settings.


----------



## Attagirl

Evening all,

Josie - many many congrats, I can't believe you left it until post no.3 to let the cat out the bag!! So happy for you.

S4r4h, Louket, Nature, Kazzam - I hope the 2ww is not proving too arduous and that your respective DPs are pampering you suitably!

Dingle - wow sounds like your follies have had a growth spurt and are now a really healthy size! How come they are leaving EC until Friday?

Deb - good to hear ET went smoothly. Take it easy!

NL - good luck for ET, hope you are feeling lucky!

Enabelles - good luck for EC! At that size I'm sure that follie is a bad boy - your insides wont dare mess with it as it implants!!

Keldan - I hope the weekend has allowed you plenty of me-time and you are now a regular pro with the old needles!

AFM - I had my second scan yesterday and have aboout 15 follies. 4x12, 1x11, 1x10 and numerous of 8mm and below. EC had been tentatively arranged for Monday but has now been put back to Wednesday which is not ideal as I wont have childcare for my DD so my DH will be looking after her during the procedure and not with me. I'm not squeamish and will be fine, but just not ideal. Also I am vaguely perturbed that some of you with larger follies are having EC after me...doesn't make sense somehow!! I have another scan on Monday so will see how it goes then. Additionally I might have my ET on the day of my oldest friend's wedding!! Again not ideal, but I guess if I sit still and take it easy it shouldnt be a problem...Through to 4th and final round of interviews on the job. I have delayed it by a week meaning that I should be in a position to know if the IVF has worked when I respond.


----------



## Attagirl

Sorry me again, just a quick question. Does anyone know what your oestrogen levels should be throughout the cycle or can you refer me to another source for this info? My doc has just told me that mine is "ok" at 2323 - this was done yesterday morning so after 7 days of stimming. I might be overthinking this but I just wondered where in the acceptable range this lies ie whether the ok means passable or really fine and what I am aiming for pre EC. Thanks


----------



## josie37

Thanks for your lovely replies 

Attagirl - i didnt even have any blood tests so dk re oestrogen but try not to worry

Enabelles - no prep required in my experience just turn up and enjoy sleep
X


----------



## Attagirl

Josie - thanks, one more question, but just out of interest, if you dont mind me asking, what is your amh? As it is likely this is causing my issues I am always interested to hear the low amh success stories...Thanks


----------



## S4r4h2k

Congratulations Josie   so pleased for you honey you must be over the moon. Xxx

Good luck to all you other ladies, sending you lots of love    and xxx

Sorry for the me post but I think it's all over for me   started bleeding, bright red, this morning.


----------



## deb1234

Hardly a me post! Huge hugs to you


----------



## keldan89

Oh Sarah I'm so sorry.     hang on in there little embies    

Attagirl sounds like you have a nice number of follies there

Deb topiary   !!!   your little embies are getting nice & cost

Enabelles enjoy your drug free day today! & good luck with ec tomorrow 

Josie huge Congrats for your bfp!

Dingle hope the increased dose wakes those lazy ones up. They must be the boy embies!  

NL I know families can be strange!! Good luck with et today. I'm in the same position nhs rules are only 1 embie for the first go! Booooo! 

Have a good weekend everyone xxx


----------



## dingle123

Attagirl said:


> Sorry me again, just a quick question. Does anyone know what your oestrogen levels should be throughout the cycle or can you refer me to another source for this info? My doc has just told me that mine is "ok" at 2323 - this was done yesterday morning so after 7 days of stimming. I might be overthinking this but I just wondered where in the acceptable range this lies ie whether the ok means passable or really fine and what I am aiming for pre EC. Thanks


Attagirl - it shouldn't be above 15000. Mine on scan 2 was around 2200 - not sure re 3rd scan bloods... Xxx


----------



## Mia78

S4ar4h2k, I really feel for you. That was me last week. Thinking of you.


----------



## Louket

Morning ladies

S4r4h -   Hun I'm going to pm you in a minute. Massive    

Josie     congratulations. Brilliant news

Ruby -   for OTD tomorrow. Will be keeping an eye out for you.  Amazed at you not testing early.  for a BFP 

Nl2703 - good luck with ET today and get as much rest as you can for the first couple of days

Lilew - how are you Hun? Good luck with your scan tomorrow. You'll be ready for EC before you know it

Attagirl - sounds like you have a good set of follies going.   for EC 

Dingle - your increased dose looks like its working. EC on Friday is brilliant news. Hope your doing OK. 

Enabelles - 3 follies is brilliant news. Remember I had 3, all 3 fertilised and 2 made it to blast. Stay   and good luck tomorrow. As for a 'tidy up' I don't think its necessary but I went with my usual grooming anyway. I'm sure they've seen it all before and to be honest i lost my modesty after the first scan   Enjoy the sleep 

Keldan - how did you get on doing your own injections? Nothing too traumatic I hope  

Teecee and Shellysugar- how are you ladies getting on with the injections?

Marti - hope your OK   thinking of you 

Deb1234, Nature, Kazzamc01 - my fellow 2wwers how are you ladies? Hope your   is intact.     for positive results for you

Apologies for all those I've missed but   for everyone

AFM...nothing to report really. Keeping busy really has been a blessing and my sister seems to be championing me never having a minute to myself   less than a week to go although I am starting to feel my resolve cracking regarding not testing early. Still felling quite relaxed about it all and with another hectic week ahead am going to try and stick with the plan....


----------



## dingle123

S4r4h2k said:


> Sorry for the me post but I think it's all over for me  started bleeding, bright red, this morning.


Just saw this. So very sorry. Much love. Xx


----------



## Attagirl

S4r4h2k - so sorry. Just brutal!


----------



## josie37

S4r4h - so sad that it looks like it hasn't worked for you this time. you have been a great support for everyone, spreading your PMA on here, and you so deserved some luck and   ... we are all thinking of you. Take care of yourself   
xx


----------



## josie37

Attagirl - AMH fluctuated between around 2 and 7 this year.. think i've had 3 different readings...lowest was after my laparoscopy for endometriosis in january.  I was told that i might respond poorly due to low AMH but i don't think that was the case as i had 15 eggs. My conclusion is that AMH may be an indicator but they don't really know drug response/ how things will turn out until you have the first attempt at treatment..
take care and good luck with the scan tomorrow
x


----------



## Attagirl

Thanks v much Josie and Dingle for the info. 

The next week promises to be an exciting one for many of us.   and   and  to you all!


----------



## Teecee

S4R4H2k- Ohh So sorry dear.How cruel life can be but don't give up it will be our time some day to be called mummy.Take care hun


----------



## S4r4h2k

Hi ladies, sorry for the lack of personals will catch up properly tomorrow as I'm on my phone com just wanted to say a huge thank you all for your lovely messages and well wishes.    

have barely moved all day and intend to do the same tomorrow as it seems to be keeping at bay for now             

Thank you all so much, means so much! 
sending you all lots of love, PMA            xxx


----------



## S4r4h2k

Morning ladies, a bit more of a positive post from me today, but first I wanted to say a mahoosive thank you for all your lovely messages and words of support, the like of which I have never known before from ‘real’ friends let alone a wonderful group of women I have never even met, HUG I really don’t know where I would be without you all!?!?!?!  So now to try to catch up on all the personals I selfishly missed yesterday …

Josie  CONGRATULATIONS honey  wonderful news I am so pleased for you honey xxx I saw Dingle had changed her pic again and thought I would put one of me up  We got married at a beautiful place near Coventry called Coombe Abbey, we have spent a lot of time there as a family during the summers and it was my dream location, just never thought we would be able to afford it. The CD has been brilliant, had a major wobble yesterday but am back on track now PMA           Xxx

NL congratulations on being PUPO  hope you are ok? Xx

Ruby, how are you doing honey? xx

Hi Deb, congratulations on being PUPO honey  xxxxx

Mia thank you honey, how are you doing? xxx

Enabelles, good luck for EC today honey, hope you enjoyed your drug free day  as for prep in that area, I echo what deb says re topiary lol xxx

Attagirl, good luck for EC on Wednesday honey, will DH be there to collect you and look after you after EC? As for your friend’s wedding, you should be fine following ET, so as long as you can sit when you need to it will probably do you good  no idea about the oestrogen levels, sorry honey xxx

Hi Kel, how are you honey, did your DH have a good weekend in Normandy?  Xxx

Lilew, Nature, Shelleysugar, Marti, TTC hope you are all ok? xxx

Laura, thank you too honey, hope you are ok? xxx

Hi Teecee, thank you for your kind words too, how are you doing? Xxx

Macknash, hope you are ok? Xxx

Sorry if I have missed anyone, sending all you wonderful, lovely ladies lots and lots of love,   PMA            sticky   and bubbles for luck xxxx

AFM, I am pleased to say the bleeding appears to have stopped for now  and hopefully that is an end to it           I had a huge wobble when I realised I was bleeding and it was bright red and not just a couple of spots but looked like full on AF (sorry for TMI) and knicker watching began in earnest, first few times of going loo, still bleeding, then next couple seemed to have eased off slightly, till was then kind of watered down red, and then yesterday afternoon, nothing so fingers crossed       it stays away, I have had a couple of cramps too, but then had them before anyway. I did pretty much nothing yesterday other than knicker watch, eat and knit not necessarily in that order lol and not sure if it is that that kept the bleeding away or not but intend to do pretty much the same today, and if it stays away all day then will go for a walk along the Hoe with Neil once he finishes work  4 sleeps till OTD, hoping the rest of this 2ww goes as quickly as the first half of it   

Once again thank you all for being there for me and for your lovely messages and kind words xxxx


----------



## dingle123

Morning my lovelies

Just a quick one as I'm off to the clinic for my 4th scan this morning - really hope the increase in Menopur has helped - I feel quite uncomfortable now and would like to go to ec soon plssssss!

*S4r4h2k* - you are very much in my thoughts lovely. Your feedback and support on here has been invaluable and I hope you know we are here for you - glad you had a day of rest yesterday 

*Josie* - how are you feeling today! You must be so, so elated right now xxxx

*Ruby* - looking forward to hearing your good news - like Louket, I can't believe your self controll with not testing!

*Enabelles* - woohooo! So pleased for you, Cycle Buddy! Looking forward to your post ec update!

*Louket* - how are you, Lady? Are you keeping away from Dr Google? 

*Attagirl* - hope the scan goes well today - what a pain you have to wait till Wed. Looking forward to your scan news xxx

*deb1234* - congrats on bring PUPO! Hope those two little embies snuggle in nicely 

Will bbl for more personals - need to head off to the clinic in a minute. Nasty rain!!!!

Lots of love to everyone else, Laura xxxx


----------



## dingle123

PS *S4rh2k* - I'm always changing my pic hehe! Your wedding sounds stunning - love your profile pic and dress! I had a big white wedding planned and ended up eloping to Toronto and got CP'd in a short 1960's white dress in the end - I do sometimes regret no big dress! Have a lovely day


----------



## S4r4h2k

Morning Laura,

Aww thank you honey, right back at you!!!     good luck for your scan and lots of lovely follies honey           I know Laura, was that Brighton in the last one? aww we wanted to elope!! wanted to get married on a beach in a bikin with no shoes, settled for a wedding dress and no shoes (me, my DH, the maid of honour and the best man) have tried uploading a pic but can't   CP'd and there is plenty of time for you to have your big white wedding 

xxxx


----------



## dingle123

CP - civil partnered! I think my DP would have a heart attack if I suggested doing it all over again hehe! If you need any help uploading pics pm me. Right - I really must get off here ahhhhhh


----------



## Enabelles

Hi all, 

Just a quick one from me before I start to get ready for EC.  I have barely slept I am just so nervous!! 

Dingle / Laura - I have everything crossed for you cycle buddy for your scan. Think follie thoughts mrs!!!    

Will update later after EC.

xx


----------



## ruby5

Morning ladies!

Hope your all well and treatment is progressing.
At this moment Im trying to stay calm, because I just wrote a long post and my laptop decided to start 'configuring updates' without my permission and turned itself off! how rude!! lol! So I will try again.

Ennabelles: Wishing you lots of luck for your EC, you will be fine x

Dingle: 1960's dress, love that! good choice, lots of luck for your scan x

S4r4h2k:Glad the bleeding has ceased, I can imagine your horror when you saw it. I am   for you x

Louket: Thanks for your good wishes, I didnt test early to try and remain positve as whenever I tested in the past it was always disappointing. Glad your keeping busy, it helps, goodluck x

Keldan: Hope stimms going well, are you due a scan? x

Attagirl: well done on getting so far with the interviews, good luck with your EC x

How is everyone else? Deb1234, Josie, Lilew, shelleysugar, nature, NL, Teecee? Just to name a few because I know there are definitely names I missed but this is meant for all of you too xxx

AFM: Had my blood test today but I think I already had my answer yesterday when I started spotting which is a usual sign of AF for me! Lots of tears yesterday but starting to come to terms with the fact that the phonecall will probably be a BFN! But at least we will have an answer so we can plan what to do next.

Lots of luck to you ladies

Ruby 5 xxx


----------



## dingle123

Just a quick update:

4th scan went well: 

On left I have 14, 29, 17, 21, 20, 13, 17 and 21,
On right I have 9 small ones and a 22, 15, and two 13's.

EC is booked for Wed - yipeeeeeee  

Be back later - lots of love to all xxx


----------



## keldan89

Hi ladies  

S4r4h2k glad your bleeding has stopped   fingers crossed it stays away  

Dingle you got a nice load of good size follies there! Good luck for wed   we had a big white wedding but I wish we'd gone abroad & done it. That's where all DH family problems started   I would love to renew our vows on our 10th anniversary in 2014 in the Maldives where we had our honeymoon! Was amazeing! 

Ruby5 I'm so sorry but   it's just a little bleeding. My next scan is on wed morning to see how the stimms are going  

Enabelles good luck with ec!  

Louket injections seem to be ok. The first one I didn't feel but each one seems to hurt a bit more each time!   & I have started to feel things happening today. My ovaries are a bit sore now

AFM waiting for my scan on wed & carrying on stabbing myself & sniffing each day! DH back tonight so happy but had a lovely chilled weekend. Made my nans Xmas pressie & a mobile for my friends nursery

Back to work! Xx


----------



## LiLew

Just catching up as I haven't been on for a few days.

*dingle123 * - great news about EC for Wednesday - sounds like you've got lots of lovely follicles there hun YAY!!

*ruby5 * - try and stay positive until you've had the results hun. Easier said than done I know, but could easily still be a BFP      

*Enabelles * - good luck with EC hun (not that you'll need it!) xxxx

*S4r4h2k * - sending you lots of  . Try and stay positive and relax LOADS. I really am starting to think that relaxing and doing nothing is the way forward! Things have improved for me over the weekend when DH forced me to just lay on the sofa under the duvet!!  

*Attagirl * - hope your scan goes ok today xxx

*josie37 * - congrats on your BFP hun!! Sooooo pleased for you 

AFM - after getting myself a bit worked up over the weekend, I feel more positive this morning after my scan. I was really worried about my lining as it was only 4mm, but it's increased to 6.2mm now (still not ideal, but my consultant is much happier and therefore so am I!). I now have 9 nice sized follicles to go to collection with, and there's also another 3 smaller ones which might catch up. I was expecting to go to collection with 4 or 5 follies, so I'm really happy about that now. I had a blood test while I was there which will help them decide what day I should have EC, but they think it will be Thursday or Friday this week - I'll find out this afternoon.


----------



## ruby5

Hey Ladies,

Definitely a BFN for us  . It did just confirm what i already knew.
I will keep a check on you ladies and   that you all get your BFP!!!

Wishing you all lots of luck and thanks for your support,

Ruby
Xxx


----------



## S4r4h2k

Ennabells, hope all went well at EC today honey xxx

Ruby, I am so sorry honey, so sorry          was hoping you were wrong. Wish there was something I could say …  sending you a great big cyber      xxx

Hi Laura, woooo hoooo for EC Wednesday  enjoy your drug free day tomorrow  xxx

Hi Kel, thanks honey am keeping everything, especially my legs crossed!! Glad DH is back, and you had a busy weekend making pressies  can’t beat it can you. Not long now till your scan xxx

Hi Lilew thank you honey, I agree and my DH has also been brilliant, ringing and texting me to make sure I am resting, poor bloke comes home from work and is then running round after me! We are lucky ladies. Yay for EC end of this week, good news indeed for you honey  nearly there now xxx


----------



## Enabelles

Hi girls,

Dingle - WHOOP!!! That is such great news, I'm sure you can't wait until Wednesday.

Ruby5 - I am so sorry honey  

S4r4h - sounds like hope is not lost yet, get plenty of rest and take it easy hun    

Lilew - any word on when your EC will be?

AFM - just resting after my EC, after sitting in a gigantic queue to get into the hospital carpark I was frazzled before we'd even got to the blooming clinic! I remained awake during the EC with just pain relief given, it was painful but over in a few minutes. I was convinced that we'd be lucky to get 1 egg, buuuttttt.... we got *FOUR*      . They confirmed before we left that hubby's sample was good so all that remains is to wait until tomorrow to see how many fertilise. In the meantime I'm snuggled up in bed watching reruns of Downton Abbey, hubby is running around getting me everything I want and generally spoiling me rotten, BLISS!!!

xx


----------



## dingle123

*Ruby* - so very sorry. I hope you take some time for YOU - good luck with your next step xxxxx 

*Lilew* - any news this pm re ec?

*Enabelles* - wooohooooooooo! All change since the initial just one lone follie! So happy for you xxxx

*Keldan* - hope Wed hurries up for you. Enjoy your present making - love that kinda stuff!

I trigger tonight @ 11pm. Haha hope I'm not asleep at that point! Looking forward to a drug free day tomorrow.


----------



## magicalbabydust

Good luck to everyone trying and I hope all your dreams and prayers come true with BFPs.

It is over for us for now. xxx


----------



## deb1234

Really lost track on here so sorry if I miss people. 

Dingle - enjoy your drug free day and good luck for EC

Magical - so very sorry    

Enabelles - hope EC went well. Enjoy the rest 

Ruby 5 and s4r4h2k praying really hard for you that it's all positive  

Afm - went to docs today as I've been having lots of pain. Have convinced myself that its going to stop the embies implanting as it's that bad so have given myself a kick up the backside to sort PMA out. I have been given some antispasmodics for the pain (turns out bowel and bladder not IVF. Sorry if tmi) the question is do I take them or not? Worried it will have a negative effect also. Don't know what I'd do if I didn't have something to worry about!


----------



## Teecee

Hi ladies quick update. Went for my scan this morning,have 10 follies. Triggering tonight at 00:00 and egg collection on Wednesday,

Dingle: we are cycle buddies all the bests with the trigger what are u using ovitrelle or pregnyl

S4R4H -thank God the bleeding stopped what a scare

Lilew: things are looking up hope all EC on Wednesday 

Enabelles ,hope all went well today

Ruby 5 keeping all fingers crossed for u

Deb1234 hope u feeling better


----------



## dingle123

Hi Teecee,

Ovitrelle - you? 

Triggering @ 11 - I'm normally asleep by then! Poor you @ midnight!

Lots of luck for Wed - a 2ww buddy!


----------



## Attagirl

Hi all

S4R4H -  good to hear you are hanging in there. You did make me laugh me with your knicker watching comment!

NL - how is being PUPO suiting you?

Keldan - Good to hear you and the DP had a good weekend. V impressed you're already sorting xmas presents!

Enaballes - 4 follicles - you go girl!!

Louket - how are you doing?

Dingle - good luck for EC!

LileW- good to hear that your scan went well.

Debs- hope you feel better soon.

Magical - so so sorry. You were the first to support me on this forum for which I am truly grateful. Sending you    

AFM - had my scan this evening and have follicles of the following size 18, 16, 4x15, 2x 14 and numerous smaller ones. I am a bit disappointed though as I had anticipated several 18+ meaning that I could go ahead with EC as scheduled for Wednesday (already postponed from today) but looks like it will be Friday earliest. On some levels this doesnt matter, but I had got my head round the arrangements for a Wed EC. Also my DH is due to be abroad from next Wednesday meaning that if it went to a day 5 DT it would probably be me on my lonesome. Has anyone else had to take 12 stimming injections? My low amh is likely to be my problem so Im a little neurotic about my egg quality anyway and the slow growth is making me wonder whether I have a egg quality problem


----------



## deb1234

Attagirl - I had 12 days of stimming. I saw it as a good thing that they were growing slowly and therefore in my head strongly. I ended up with 11 eggs of which 9 fertilised. I doubt there is any scientific basis for this but it made me feel better that things were going more slowly than I wanted.


----------



## shelleysugar

Dear all

So sorry Magical and Ruby , sending you lots of   

Good luck to anyone doing their trigger shot - you've got late nights ahead.

Attagirl - it must be frustrating - fingers crossed that EC happens on Friday - is there any chance of your DH changing his flights?  Or can someone else be with you as Plan B?

AFM: will have scan on Weds to check out whether follies are growing and hopefully schedule EC.

Shelleysugar x


----------



## Louket

Morning ladies

A bright and early one from me due to yet another night with less than four hours sleep  

Ruby - Hun I'm so sorry. Take good care of yourself during this time. Remember that this is only your first try and will hopefully help your clinic plan a better cycle for your next try.  

NL2703, kazzamc01, nature - how are you ladies doing? Hope the 2ww is being kind.   keep up the PMA and     that those embies stick. 

Deb1234 - sorry to hear you've not been well. Did you discuss the pros and cons with your GP or clinic? I've pulled a muscle in my neck which is incredibly painful but I'm adamant I'm not going to take anything for it, not even paracetamol. DP says I'm being ridiculous as I can barely move it but I'm to scared just in case. I'd rather suffer at this stage  

S4r4h - how you feeling today? 

Josie - how are you doing? Has it sunk in yet? Any date for your first scan?

Enabelles - congrats on your EC. Sounds like you did brilliantly.    for a good call for you this morning. 

Dingle and Teecee - you've come on so quickly! Enjoy your injection free day and   for EC on Wednesday. 

Lilew - sounds like your progressing nicely and lining is getting there.   to help it on its way. EC for you this week too - very exciting!

Attagirl - Hun the extra days will do you good. It's a shame that your DH won't be here if you go to blast. Mine didn't make ET either as he was away for work in the end but I took my mum instead. She's so squeamish but was in complete awe and it turned out to be a nice mother/daughter moment afterwards. It's actually very quick and if you get a picture you can share that. My DP blew our blast picture up and reprinted it. I've framed it and put it in our bedroom  

Keldan and Shellysugar - good luck with scans tomorrow. You'll be at EC in no time at all  

There's not many of us left in here, I remember when personals took hours  

 to those I've missed. 

AFM...really enjoyed my extra long weekend and has kept me occupied. Back to work today but lots of things booked for evenings to keep me busy and stress free. No symptoms to speak of, they were all here before ET so not a sign of anything. Have order six pregnancy tests as i know I'm going to test, test and retest either in elation or utter despair. Roll on Saturday!


----------



## dingle123

deb1234 said:


> Attagirl - I had 12 days of stimming. I saw it as a good thing that they were growing slowly and therefore in my head strongly. I ended up with 11 eggs of which 9 fertilised. I doubt there is any scientific basis for this but it made me feel better that things were going more slowly than I wanted.


What Deb said - slow and steady wins the race apparently! Last night was my final stimm injection - #13.


----------



## kazzamc01

Hope everyone is wellx
 's for all the people that need one x
and congrats to everyone that gets good news xxx

AFM.....Af started last night (devastated) enjoyed being PUPO xx if only for a week  
Supposed to test on Monday 1st October,,
What went wrong?
i suppose its true ....what will be will be x
love
karen
xxx


----------



## dingle123

Karen

So sorry  

Laura xxx


----------



## Louket

Karen

So sorry Hun. 

Hopefully you get some answers at your review to help with your next try. 

Massive


----------



## Bless me

S4r4h2k   kazzamc01  

Congratulations to all who got bfp..

AFM  I am on  6DP 5DT stupidly did poas this morning which was negative.  
Losing hope now ladies heard most of ladies gets bfp by this time..

Good luck to everyone who are doing treatment.....


----------



## dingle123

*Louket* - where did you order your tests from and what kind? Contemplating getting some cheapies but don't know where to get them from? Roll on Satuday! 

*Shelleysugar* - hope scan goes well tomorrow - hope you get your ec date!

*Magical* - I hope you're being taken good care of. Do you have a plan for next step or taking a little break? Xxxx

*Enabelles* - let us know when you get the call today - everything crossed for good news 

Everyone else - big hugs xxxx

AFM: drug free day today. Hope I sleep well tonight - have to be @ the clinic @ 07:30 zzzz.


----------



## Louket

Nature - 6dp5dt is still early to test. Everybody is different and hcg levels are still relatively low/undetectable at this stage. When is your OTD? Give it a couple of days and test again Hun. Don't give up hope yet. I'm   for you and sending tons of   your way. 

Dingle - I ordered them from eBay. I got clearblue digital as the idea of trying to decipher lines that may or may not be visible is too much for me. I want a straight yes or no

I have to admit that reading the posts today I'm starting to worry...not sure I'm going to make it to test day 

Cyber   to everyone


----------



## LiLew

*Karen & Ruby* - so so sorry, I'm sure no words can help at the moment. We're here if you need us though. Sending you lots of 

*Louket * - glad you had a nice long weekend hun. Not long now xxx

*Attagirl * - I was also originally scheduled for EC on Wednesday, but it's been provisionally booked for Friday now as they wanted to give my follies and lining a couple of extra days to grow. Try not to get too down about it - I'm looking at it that the extra days will give us a better chance in the long run - I'd rather give them a few more days to get nice and plump  It's a shame DH won't be there if it's a 5DT - could you have someone else close to you there like Louket did? xxx

*shelleysugar * - hope your scan goes ok tomorrow hun xxx

*Teecee * - 10 follies, get you girl!! How exciting for EC tomorrow!! Let us know how you get on xxx

*deb1234 * - hope you feel better soon hun. I'm sure the docs wouldn't give you the pain killers if there was any chance that it could affect the IVF, but I know I would feel exactly the same as you 

*Magical * - so sorry hun, you've been such a support to us all. Wishing you all the best   

*dingle123 * - how did the trigger shot go hun? Enjoy your drug free day today. Wishing you all the best for EC tomorrow - how exciting!! Let us know how you get on xxxx

*Enabelles * - 4 eggs! Well done honey!! And you are very brave to be awake during EC - you must be a tough cookie!!! Have you heard yet re: fertiilisation? xxxxx

*Nature * - leave it a few more days hun. My clininc told me not to test early as you are very likely to get a false result - when's your OTD? 

AFM - the hospital called yesterday afternoon to say that my blood test showed that my levels are rising really nicely. They want to see me again on Wednesday for a scan to check how the follies are doing and if the lining is thickening (fingers crossed). Provisionally booked in for EC on Friday, but should know for definite tomorrow. All this waiting is draining, and it's only going to get worse haha!!!


----------



## Attagirl

Morning all,

Karen - so sorry. I'm trying to find a silver lining here, but at least nature saved you an extra week of agonising waiting. Big   coming your way.

Louket - I haven't told my mum and tbh dont have that kind of relationship with her. I know I can deal with ET alone, but it is more of a superstitious feeling that I want my DH there. I might just have to be demanding and get him to delay his flight...the problem is that cos of my three week DR he has already had to do a fair amount of rejigging. Fingers crossed for Saturday for you!!!

ShelleySugar - thanks, that may have to be the solution (the flight change) we shall see. I am probably running before I can walk here anyway, so many things could change before ET. I hope your scan goes ok.

Teecee - good luck for EC tomorrow!

Deb1234 - I would double check with your clinic rather than a GP re the meds. I think the average GP doesnt know a huge amount about fertility related stuff...

Dingle - thanks, here's to hoping you are right that slow and steady does it. I naturally ovulate late so maybe that is indicative...are you the same? So you are triggering tonight? Good luk, enjoy the moment. Then no injections again, what are you going to do with yourself?!

Enabelles - any news? I saw that you were "awake" for EC, does that mean sedated rather than GE or nothing at all?

Nature - resist as long as you can. If you can't trust the result is there any point? Compose a song for all of us on here instead.

LileW - sounds like we might end up with EC on the same day. Fingers crossed for the final scan!

AFM - am feeling a little emotionally unstable today, had a fit of semi hysterical giggles as I tucked into a breakfast of pineapple juice with wheatgrass (properly sludge green), hot chocolate with royal jelly and an egg white omlette. I feel about 90 with all the supplements. Anyway I think we need a chorus of "I feel lucky, oh so lucky, I feel lucky and plucky and bright"

Sending all of you big       on your road to your BFPS and thanks for being there!


----------



## Bless me

Thanks ladies .....   I am still keeping my faith and hope for bfp, will test on OTD...........................


----------



## ruby5

Morning Ladies,

Thank you for all your kind words and good wishes, it means alot  

Louket: Fingers crossed for you x

Dingle: Best of luck, I look forward to reading how you got on x

Nature: You never know, I will be   for you x

S4r4h2h: Im really willing you on, not long now, best of luck x

Kazzamc01: Really sorry to read your post this morning, I know exactly how you feel it is so disappointing, sending you  xxx

Im feeling better today guys, thanks for your support. I fully intend to pursue this journey furthur, was always my plan if this didnt work.
I really want to read about your BPF's and I pray your dreams come true, come on ladies grow those follies and implant those embyo's!!!

with love Ruby xxx


----------



## Daffodilly

hi all,

sorry not been on here for so long - been staying away from forums as I've been driving myself crazy looking at misscarriages etc. I've not really cuaght up on your news but  I'm sending       to everyone  and    to those who haven't been successful this time - your time will come xxx

Just wanted to update you and end some positive vibes as I had my first scan this morning and saw a lovely little heartbeat. Overjoyed. 

Keep going ladies - happy thoughts xxxxxx


----------



## Attagirl

Lorna - so happy for you I have shed some happy tears and it is not just because I am seriously hormonal! Stop the research, seeing a heartbeat at this stage is a very very positive sign!


----------



## LiLew

*Lorna*, that is amazing hun - must have been a wonderful feeling!! So pleased for you 

*ruby5 * - glad you're feeling a little better hun. Keep up the PMA 

Attagirl - sorry to hear you're feeling emotional at the moment! There's nothing wrong with a good cry, or hysterical laugh!!! Just let it all out - don't bottle anything up. Your diet sounds much better than mine, and now I'm worrying!! I have been eating relatively healthy, but not had things like royal jelly and wheatgrass, and am struggling to eat many brazil nuts! I have a fresh fruit and vegetable juice every day which includes a quarter of a pineapple, and I try and have a portion of vegetables with my dinner every night. I'm also having a glass of milk every day. But that's it  Big  for you hun - it will be Friday before we know it xxxxx


----------



## Attagirl

LileW  - worry not. I had chip shop fish and chips for dinner last night! Hence the breakfast this morning! I also struggle with the nuts. My doc reckons all these diet tips are a waste of time anyway, it is more psychological for me, feeling like I have control of something at least...


----------



## shelleysugar

Congrats Lorna.

x


----------



## dingle123

Morning,

Just a quickie, will bbl for personals.

En route to clinic for ec - supposed to be there @ 07:30 and the train was severely delayed - DP is having a minor meltdown  

Can't wait for it to be over because I feel so uncomfortable....

Have a lovely day ladies xxx


----------



## LiLew

Hope you get there in time dingle123!  Best wishes for today xxxx


----------



## Enabelles

Hi girls,

We got bad news yesterday, unfortunately none of my eggs fertilised so that is the end of this cycle for us.  Hubby and I are gutted, but we are also safe in the knowledge that we did everything possible to make this work for us.  This journey has made me realise how truly blessed I am to have found such a wonderful soul mate, regardless of whether our dream to have a baby comes true we have each other and that will always be enough for us.  We're going to take some time out from ttc and enjoy our marriage for a while, we are young and need to start living again.

Right now hubs is upstairs packing for a little trip away to Amsterdam, we thought it was best to get away for a few days to relax and take our minds off things.  I am looking forward to a beer and lots of coffee  

Thank you all so much for your support and advice, you are a lovely bunch of people.  I wish you all the best of luck, especially my lovely cycle buddy Dingle / Laura.  Not doubt when I feel a bit better I'll be on to catch up and get the goss.

Much love

xx


----------



## Louket

Lorna - congratulations! I can only imagine how wonderful it must have been to see your little bean on the scan  

Enabelles - Hun, I'm so sorry     glad your getting away for the weekend. Enjoy that beer and coffee.  

Dingle - good luck today.   for lots of eggs for you. 

Lilew - any update for EC?

Ruby - hope your OK  

 and  to those I've missed. 

AFM...nothing to report. OTD is getting closer and resolve is starting to crumble. DP has said to test if I want to but I know I won't believe it until OTD anyway. Have a big meeting on Friday morning and would prefer not to be barely holding it together for that so may wait after all


----------



## NL2703

Dingle123 – Good luck for today hun   

Lorna_H – That’s amazing news, now sit back, relax, and enjoy  

kazzamc01 & Ruby5 – I’m so sorry hun, please don’t feel the support ends here, we’re all still here if you need us   

Nature – Please don’t lose hope hun, it’s still really early to know. As Louket said everyone HCG levels are different, please don’t lose hope and try to remain positive.     

LiLew – Great news with your blood tests revealing that everything is progressing well. Good luck with your scan today and EC on Friday

Teecee – Hope your EC today went well

Attagirl – It’s perfectly normal for you to me emotional or to have a hysterical laugh. When I was at work last week I had a complete melt down over something silly and then next minute I was in a fit of laughter with my colleagues. If they didn’t know I was going through all this, I think that they would have assumed I was rather weird. I love you diet by the way, very healthy indeed.  

Enabelles – I’m so sorry hun. Enjoy your break   

AFM – Had my ET on Sunday morning. Out of the 3 fertilised eggs one decided to slow down and not make much progress. The other two didn’t reach blastoplast stage by day 5 (ET day) but were continuing to make progress very slowly. So instead of the one which they were going to do according to my PCT rules and age they transferred the two. Didn’t know if this is positive or negative news. I didn’t take it well, I some how it into my mind that it is all going to go wrong. I’ve also taken 2 weeks off work and am pretty much on bed rest. My mind is playing games with positive and negative thoughts all the time. My test date in next Thursday. So  I’m praying like I’ve never prayed before and counting down the days. 

Sorry to those I have missed out, all always wishing you all lots and lots of


----------



## Louket

NL2703 - welcome to the  . 

Putting 2 back and the fact that they were viable embies to be transferred can only be a good thing. 

I know how you feel about going   it really does play havoc with your mind. I've also been at home most of my 2ww but have been working and going for massages/acupuncture/shopping, anything to distract  me and fill up the time. 

My advice is find something to do to occupy yourself and stay away from the Internet (apart from FF of course!) Information overload is only going to stress you out even more. 

Not long until OTD. Try and hang in there. Sending you tons of   and


----------



## NL2703

Thank you for the fab advise Louket. Will definitely stay away from the internet apart from FF of course. I read something on Sunday and got myself really worked up for no reason. Not too long to go, I'm      for you xx
  



Louket said:


> NL2703 - welcome to the .
> 
> Putting 2 back and the fact that they were viable embies to be transferred can only be a good thing.
> 
> I know how you feel about going  it really does play havoc with your mind. I've also been at home most of my 2ww but have been working and going for massages/acupuncture/shopping, anything to distract me and fill up the time.
> 
> My advice is find something to do to occupy yourself and stay away from the Internet (apart from FF of course!) Information overload is only going to stress you out even more.
> 
> Not long until OTD. Try and hang in there. Sending you tons of  and


----------



## Attagirl

A real quickie for now, I'm afraid. I'm so sorry Enabelles. As you said you did everything you could. I hope you are able to enjoy your weekend away.

Dingle - I hope you made it without getting too stressed!

AFM - Final scan today and have about 20 fllicles - 6 currently between 18-22 mm with several not far off so hopefully they will catch up by Friday. Also DH has put of his flights next week so he can be with me if it goes to a day 5 ET. 

More personals tomorrow. Hope you are all doing well.


----------



## keldan89

Hi ladies

Had my 2nd scan 2day. Follies doing ok don't know sizes but they said they were good & they found my lining straight away so that's got thicker   have to lower my gonal f from 225 to 200 for today & tomorrow then see how it's going on fri morning.

We've just found out DH nans funeral will be on either 8th or 10th oct not good as this is prob the week we have et & I know it's all gonna fall on the same day!   almost resulted in a row as DH said he refuses to miss the funeral but I want him at et! But there's no point getting stressed now cos we haven't even got to ec yet! So truce ATM! I really hope it doesn't all happen at the same time. His family don't know about the ivf (& wouldn't care about it anyway  ) so will just have to wait & see

Attagirl wow 20 follies!   good luck for ec fri

NL keeping everything crossed for you xx

Louket good for you not crumbling. Fingers crossed for you too

Enabelles so sorry   have a lovely break & together time. I think that's what we'll do if it doesn't work

Dingle how was ec? 

Lorna Congrats x

Lilew how did your scan go?

Nature everyone is different. My clinic said not to test early cos you get false readings. Try again on OTD & fingers crossed for you x

Kazza I'm so sorry  

S4r4h2k how you doing hun? X

Kel
Xx


----------



## Bless me

Thanks keldan89, I will wait till OTD.  

NL2703,  Louket, NL2703  this 2ww is driving us crazy.  How u guys feeling?
I am having cramps on and off, tiredness etc finger crossed for otd.

Attagirl good luck for EC and ET.

Enabelles 

ruby5 thanks I   

Good luck to all ladies.....


----------



## NL2703

Hey Nature, like you I'm having cramps on and off too. I'm feeling all sorts of thoughts and boredom being on bed rest which is driving me 

Good luck to you and all the ladies  



Nature said:


> Thanks keldan89, I will wait till OTD.
> 
> NL2703, Louket, NL2703 this 2ww is driving us crazy. How u guys feeling?
> I am having cramps on and off, tiredness etc finger crossed for otd.
> 
> Attagirl good luck for EC and ET.
> 
> Enabelles
> 
> ruby5 thanks I
> 
> Good luck to all ladies.....


----------



## dingle123

Morning,

Hope everyone is doing ok?

I'm in a little bit of pain, struggling to pee and bend. Apart from that I'm just anxiously praying the call today is good news. Start pessaries today *fake whoop*

*Enabelles* - I am truly sorry. But your post really spoke to me. IVF has brought my partner and I closer together and if for whatever reason it doesn't work, we still have each other - cheesy but true. Enjoy Amsterdam - you deserve it xxxx

*NL2703*, *Nature*, *Louket* and anyone else on the 2ww - you all ok? Everyone says this is the hardest part - thinking of you all xxx

*Keldan89* - sounds like second scan went well - when is next one? Really sorry about the funeral/ec clash. Not nice xxx

*Attagirl* - is ec tomrrow? Sounds like you have a great # there!

*Lorna* - wooooohooooo! Huge congrats!

*Lilew* - how are you doing lady? What's the latest on timings - has tomorrow been confirmed?

*Teecee* - how did ec go yesterday?

To anyone I've missed


----------



## dingle123

Quick me update: just had the phonecall - all 3 fertilised *jumps up and down*

Apparently there are no dark patches which is good (what do I know?) so we are provisionally booked in for et @ 10am Saturday. However we were told yesterday that with only 3 eggs they wouldn't go to blast because we have so few eggs, so best to get them straight back in. All change - as the are doing so well - they will call us Sat @ 08:30 to let us know if they are still going strong and if so, we can still go to blast. I'm not sure if I am more elated that the news is good or the fact the phonecall came early!  

Have also been told no drama re transferring 2 - whoopee!

*puffs into paper bag*


----------



## Attagirl

Thats great Dingle!!!! Hope tomorrow goes smoothly. I guess you will be leaving plenty of time for the train trip this time!! Yes EC is tomorrow (Friday) for me. Am a little apprehensive but it's all a means to an end...I am looking forward to keeping you company on the 2ww.

I feel lucky, oh so lucky, I feel lucky and plucky and bright....

Hope everyone else is doing ok. It seems to have gone very quiet on the board....I guess there aren't that many of us left in the process...


----------



## dingle123

It has gone quiet, hasnt it?

Ah yes, will leave plenty of time to get to the clinic Sat  

Everything crossed for tomorrow - yay for a 2ww buddy


----------



## LiLew

Hello ladies

*Enabelles * - I'm so sorry that none fertilised hun. You have a great attitude towards it, and your words really touched me. It is true that as long as you have your partner, everything else is a bonus. This process certainly brings you closer together. I hope you enjoy your weekend   

*NL2703 * - great news you have 2 on board hun! I know what you mean about your mind driving you crazy with the positive and negative thoughts. I really don't know what the answer is there, other than trying to keep your mind occupied with other things - easier said than done though!!

*Attagirl * - WOW! You follie making machine you!! We've both got EC tomorrow hun - how exciting! I'm not that nervous yet, but I'm sure I will be by the time I go to bed tonight and then I won't be able to sleep!! My bloomin' kindle has broken so I can't even read my book to get me off to sleep tonight (which normally works a treat).

*keldan89 * - try not to worry about the funeral yet. It's so difficult making plans around EC and ET, because you just don't know when they are going to be - it's a bit frustrating, but just concentrate on yourself and don't think about anything else until you need to.

*dingle123 * - fab news you have 3 fertilised hun!! So pleased for you - and it sounds like they're of really good quality which is excellent. Fingers crossed they can go to blast xxxx

AFM - had my scan on wednesday and I've got 11 follies ready for collection, which I'm really chuffed about as at one stage I thought I'd have 4 or 5. My lining still hasn't thickened that much (6.75mm), so I'm still really concerned about that. The nurse tried to put my mind at rest but I still can't help but worry.


----------



## Attagirl

LiLeW, hope EC goes smoothly. Picture your your lining as a nice padded pillow, you still have a few days to get it a bit more padded and hopefully now that you arent on the drugs that will happen quickly! I hope you find an old fashioned book to keep your mind occupied...Catch up tomorrow!


----------



## Teecee

Hi guys sorry for the silence. Thought it ay be good to give my  self time to not think about this process ,but gosh how I wish I had a key to lock all the negative thoughts away.

Dingle- well done dear on the 3 and  all the best for the transfer. How is the pain,I am a bit sore especially when. Bend but its tolerable 

Lilew - 11 eggs wow all the best tomorrow . Egg collection is not that bad coz of he sedation.

Attagirl- good luck for tomorrow.

NL2703 - enjoy being PUPO
 
Enabelles : big hugs dear.

AFM:egg collection yesterday ,13 collected, poor hubby freaked out and cod not produce sperm,ended up having Icsi with the frozen one. Had a call this morning 6 fertilised so they are looking at going blasto they will update me tomorrow.


----------



## LiLew

*Teecee * - great news you have 6 fertilised hun. Your poor hubby though! It must be difficult for them - it's easy to overlook that they're under pressure as well  . Fingers crossed they go to blasto xxxx

Thanks *Attagirl * - lots of good luck for your EC tomorrow too (not that you'll need it). Lets hope we produce lots of nice eggs  xxxx


----------



## Louket

Hi ladies, 

It has gone quiet on here hasn't it!?! Just a few of us left now I guess but lots of   for each of you. 

Attagirl and Lilew - best if luck for EC. I'm sure your both going to be fine and have good collections. 

Teecee and dingle - fab news on those embies. Lots of      

Keldan - don't stress too much Hun, I'm sure you can work something out. Good luck for your scan tomorrow. 

NL2703 - how you doing? Hope the   hasn't sent you round the bend already! Are you managing to keep busy? 

AFM...only2 days to go. DP has his optimist hat on today and I'm feeling ok as have told myself that if its a bfn were having FET straight away!


----------



## josie37

Hi ladies,
Have been catching up on everything that's going on but v tired in the evenings so haven't really been on computer!

Louket -must be relief you are almost at end of 2ww. Well done for holding out! Everything crossed for you    

Teece - well done on fertilization and maybe going to blasto!

Attagirl and Lilew - really hope EC goes well for you both and looking forward to hearing your news  
Keep singing attagirl's ditti!

dingle123 -so glad all going to plan and you haven't got long to wait now  

Nature and NL - I had cramps in 2ww too.. it is so confusing as you are not sure if AF or not..anyway seems it is completely normal and positive thing. Hope you aren't going bonkers!

keldan -sorry to hear re funeral .. try not to worry re dates.. sure it will all work out in the end x

Enabelles - was so sorry to hear your news but glad that you sound so positive and embracing life. Sounds like you have a great relationship. have a lovely time away x  

Lorna - great news re your scan..mine seems ages away and days going v slow!

Hi and best of luck to anyone else still on here I've missed    
xx


----------



## josie37

S4r4h - really hope you are ok  

Ruby and Kazza   really hoping your luck changes very soon take care  xx


----------



## dingle123

Just a quickie - *LiLew* and *Attagirl* - hope you both get a good nights sleep - look forward to hearing your updates post ec. Xxx


----------



## S4r4h2k

Morning ladies, 

Sorry for the lack of personals but yet another me post, have stayed away as I didn't want to bring anyone down with my misery, anyway tested this morning and BFN which is no surprise as I have been bleeding since Monday     but none the less, devastating, so that is the end of our IVF journey.

I wish you all lots of love,           on your journeys, and thank you all for your support, advice and wonderful messages over the last few months.

Sarah xxx


----------



## Macknash76

Just logged on quick to pick up a message and wanted to say hi to you all still on the journey xx

Hope you are all doing well, Kel how are things? Dingle/Laura congrats on your results you must be made up. fingers crossed for the next stage for you. 

Congrats to all the BFP's and heart goes out to all the BFN's. 

Love and Hugs xxx


----------



## Bless me

S4r4h2k so sorry to hear that hun    

My otd was Tomorrow but went today to GP for hpt which was negative and now waiting for blood result which I won't be surprised to hear the outcome.
AF hasn't started yet but feeling it's over for me now.
Good luck to everyone in this traumatic journey and hope for happy ending....


----------



## ruby5

Hey Ladies,

Nature:Sending big hugs your way, sorry to read your post and also to S4r4ah2k once again, really sorry to hear your post, your cycle was very close to mine.

Sending you both tons of luck for whatever you do next.

Goodluck to you remaining ladies, here's hoping for your BFPs

Lots of love Ruby xxx


----------



## josie37

So sorry sarah ...be kind to yourself xx


----------



## josie37

Nature sorry to hear that..hope you will have more luck next time xx


----------



## Attagirl

S4r4h and Nature - so sorry   thinking of you.

LileW - how did it go? Hope all right.

Keldan - how has it been sorting out the dates?

Teecee - hope you are less sore today. Any news re fertilisation?

Louket - I'm keeping everything crossed for you.

NL - hope all is going well.

Dingle - how are you holding up?

AFM  - had EC today, 11 eggs collected. Had a bit of a wobble when I realised that my DH couldnt come into the theatre with me, but was pleasantly surprised that I was completely out of it for the procedure. Have just eaten my second chip shop fish and chips in less than a week (oops). 

I would be interested to hear what you guys have been told re having 1 or 2 embies put back in...clearly I am getting ahead of myself here but I was psyched up for putting two back in purely to increase my chances, but the doc today said that if I had enough blasts to freeze I should only have one embie put back in as having the increased chance of implantation has to be balanced against a greater risk of miscarriage with 2 embies. Anyway my DH now thinks we should go with one for we go to a Day 5 ET, I on the other hand would ignore the docs advice and go with 2 on the basis that if I dont and the cycle isnt successful I will always regret it....I'd be interested to hear if you have been told the same.


----------



## keldan89

Hi ladies  

Had my 3rd scan today & all is progressing well   left has 11 follies & right has 8! Some good sizes & some small. They reckon I could have ec on wed & will let me know on mon!   where did the time go!!   Starting to feel a little uncomfortable now, like I've been punched in each ovary!   & get the odd twinge like someone is poking me!   getting on better with the stimms than dr meds tho, not feeling as emotional/stressed/irrational   lol!

Attagirl glad ec went well. I'm not looking forward to it cos I have to be awake, my clinic don't put you to sleep   our consultant said the same & cos we are nhs we don't have any say in how many we get at et. He said you are no more likely to get a bfp with 2, just increases the chance of twins & theron pregnancies are much riskier than singles. My cousin lost both her twins, 1 at 26 weeks & the other when it was born & she had a terrible pg but now gas 2 healthy children from single pg & had an easier time with those. Personally tho I'm with u I would have 2 if I could

Nature so sorry it didn't work for you   thinking of you x

S4r4h2k sending you big   I thought it wasn't good news as you haven't been on for a while. You been a tower of strength for so many on here with your pma. Take card of yourself & let it heal then move forward however is best for you

Hi Macknash. Hope your doing ok  

Josie hope everythings ok with you  

Louket fingers crossed for otd  

Teecee excellent news that 6 fertilized! Your whole family there!   everything goes ok for blast et

Lilew good luck for ec. Plenty of time for your lining to thicken x

Dingle good luck for et tomorrow! Exciting!  

Love n hugs to all I've missed. Hope your doing ok  

Kel
Xx


----------



## keldan89

Ps funeral is midday on wed 10th oct so if we have ec next wed all will be ok   x


----------



## Sarah36

Hello everyone,

I have been checking on everyones news to see how you are all doing.

Sarah - so very sorry Hun I hope you got my PM xx

Ennabelles - great idea to go away, hope you had a great time xx

Louket and NL2703 - thinking of you, really hope you have good news xx

Lorna - fabulous news it must have been amazing xx

Lilew   for a good lining for you xx

Dingle - keeping everything crossed for your 3 fighters xx

Ruby and Nature -   

Attagirl - fantastic EC! My clinic said they will put 2 back in because of my age (when I get there!!)

Keldan - good luck with EC and hope the funeral goes ok xx

Macnash   xx

Sorry if I have missed anyone, I find out on Monday if my lining is thick enough for FET, it has been gettig thicker but who knows. If it's not this month hopefully I will get my lining sorted soon.


----------



## Louket

Evening ladies

Sarah and Nature - massive   

Keldan - excellent news on your follies. And EC on Wednesday   brilliant stuff. 

Sarah -   your lining is lovely and thick so you can get those frosties back on board. 

Attagirl - 11 eggs   well done you. I'm NHS, first cycle and under 35 so it was always one for us. Like you I would have gone for two if I could have but it doesn't increase your success chances. If your happy with twins then I'd take the chance.   that they keep progressing well. Let us know how the call goes tomorrow. 

Lilew - how did it go? Hope your OK  

Macknash and Ruby - how are you ladies? Hope your doing OK  

Josie - how are you getting on? Not too many horrible symptoms I hope 

Teecee - did you get an update?   that they are dividing nicely

NL2703 - how are you coping?

Dingle - good luck for ET Hun. Don't let the 2ww drive you  . 

AFM...I would say one more sleep but I'm unlikely to get any tonight   have decided that a 3am pee constitutes a first stream so all POAS lined up and ready to go for every stream from 3am onwards. Have been so busy with work this week that I've not thought about it too much but as soon as my last meeting was over today I wanted to test there and then. 

So in six and a half hours we'll either be elated or heartbroken. It's the final countdown


----------



## ruby5

Louket: I bet your nervous? But you managed to get to end of 2ww with no sign of  AF!

I pray for you that your very early pee brings you elation only! How will you sleep??

I wish you the very best of luck

Ruby xxx


----------



## Attagirl

Thanks everyone for the thoughts and advice on numbers of embies. 

Louket -  I have everything crossed for you! If you are testing at 3am you might want to make sure you dont drink too much tonight so ensure its concentrated pee...


----------



## Louket

Hello ladies

Well, we did indeed stay up till 3am and against all the odds it's a   for us!

Completely stunned and shocked but three tests later and it's still showing the same result


----------



## dingle123

I've already posted on the other thread but woohoooooooooo! So pleased for you xxxx


----------



## Haley118

Hi ladies, 

I am on the October/November thread but I keep popping in and having a nosey at how you are all getting. 

Louket, that is amazing, a massive congratulations   x


----------



## ruby5

Louket: AmAzInG!!! Congratulations!!! Hope the rest of your journey runs smoothly xxx


----------



## dingle123

Morning,

We were due to transfer today but all three embies are grade 1, so we are going to blast Monday. Will be back later for personals.

Happy Saturday ladies xxx


----------



## LiLew

Hi ladies.  Apologies for lack of personals, but feel so tired and drained at the moment  

Had EC yesterday and they collected 14 eggs which I was so happy about I cried!  But then we got the bad news that my lining had decreased to 4mm.  Absolutely gutted.  Then DH's sample had low motility and wasn't good enough for straight IVF so they had to do ICSI.  We were so down after it all we just got under the duvet when we got home, watched films and ate rubbish food!  

Anyway, we had the call this morning to say that 8 of them had fertilised, so our spirits have been lifted.  They're going to freeze them today and get my lining sorted out over the next couple of months.  They want me to have at least one full normal cycle before they try and thicken my lining. So, that's it for me for a while now.  Will keep an eye on how you're all doing.  Good luck to all of you, whatever stage you're at, and keep up the PMA xxxxx


----------



## Attagirl

Morning all

That sounds like great news all round this morning!!!!

Louket  - so so so happy for you!

LileW - it sounds like everything is actually very positive for you, albeit there will be a bit of a delay, but at least that way your lining will be topnotch when they do ET.

Dingle - going to blast, sounds like great news for you too.

AFM - 8 of my 11 fertilised. Am both relieved and disappointed it wasnt all 11, but then that is just my irritating personality!! I have provisionally been booked in for a Monday afternoon transfer but they'll let me know first thing on Monday whether we are going to blast. So far so good...


----------



## NL2703

Louket I'm sooooo happy for you both. Congratulations hun xx         



Louket said:


> Hello ladies
> 
> Well, we did indeed stay up till 3am and against all the odds it's a  for us!
> 
> Completely stunned and shocked but three tests later and it's still showing the same result


----------



## Louket

Morning ladies

Thank you all so much. Have barely slept a wink, running the gauntlet of emotions at the moment and   that this little one holds on. 

Dingle - great news on your 3! That's exactly what happened with us and 2 top grades made it to blast. Fertility god   for you Hun and massive   try and stay relaxed as much as possible this weekend. 

Lilew - Hun   for you although I agree with Attagirl that your news is really positive. 8 on ice is fantastic and the extra time to work on your lining will mean they go back to the most conducive environment for a BFP. Kept your   you now get a month to relax and do things you haven't been able to for a while so enjoy it. 

Attagirl - your being too hard on yourself. 8 embies is fab and I'm sending   to help them to grow. 

NL2703 - how are you Hun? Not long to go. Keeping everything crossed

AFM...my clinic don't go blood tests so have emailed our results and now have another   for our first scan. Am going to invest in more clearblue digitalis so we'll be able to see if my levels are going up. Today's test showed 1-2 weeks and will test again midweek hopefully for a 2-3 weeks. 

I wonder if there's a stage in this process where you can just relax and enjoy it


----------



## josie37

Ahhh louket fantastic news   really made me laugh when i saw what time you posted! 
Sooooo pleased for you. See you on the early scans thread...yes not sure when the relax and enjoy it phase starts as scan cant come soon enough for me...still 2.5 weeks to wait! Ps am nhs too so no bloods am doing clear blue tests too and got a 3+ weeks today.

Lilew- sure its been a tricky couple of days but focus on how far youve come. Try to relax and enjoy time with DH before next part of the treatment  

Attagirl 8 is great! Well done x

Dingle great news and best wishes for monday    

Sarah36 good luck monday xx

Hi everyone else enjoy your weekend
Xx


----------



## Bless me

Louket Many congratulations hun happy for u   Good luck for your scan.

Ladies mine is bfn, thanks for your all good advices.  I am not  sad at all ,a bit frustrated but I will try again to achieve the dream which I have always dreamt.
Good luck to ladies for EC, ET and the most tough 2ww...........


----------



## shelleysugar

Congratulations Louket   

Shelleysugar x


----------



## dingle123

Afternoon ladies,

Firstly....huge 's to the many BFN's. Lots of sad news on here at the moment.

*TeeCee* - how are you doing? Any update on embabies/et?

*LiLew* - really sorry to hear about your delay but what a great number of frosties. Here's to getting that lining nice and thick xxx

*Attagirl* - when is your next call from the clinic, assume tomorrow? Have you come to a final decsion re how many to put back?

*Keldan* - are you triggering tomorrow? Everything crossed 

AFM: we didn't do a 3 day transfer as planned, yesterday. All 3 are still grade 1, 9 cell, 8 cell and 7 cell. So they said wait till Monday and go to blast. Really hope they are doing ok - have been worrying about them today and hope we made the right decision to leave them a little longer. We will be transferring 2 tomorrow if we still have 2 to put back.

Hope everyone is ok - lots of love to anyone I've missed.

Xxx


----------



## Attagirl

Looking forward to an update Keldan/ TeeCee

LileW - I'm not sure whether you are still around but hope all is well with you.

Dingle - hope you are excited and feeling lucky. I actually asked my doc before EC whether he was feeling lucky and he looked at me rather strangely and said he would do his best rather than feeling lucky...he didnt get it!! Are you at work at the moment or taking some time off?

AFM - I'll get a call tomorrow between 8.30-9am to tell me whether it will be ET tomorrow or Wednesday. Unfortunately I'm back to work on Tuesday so if it turns into Wednesday I'm going to have to pull a sickie just after returning from work from a week off and two weeks before I go away on a proper holiday.


----------



## Attagirl

Sorry Shelley Sugar - I realised I missed you. How are you doing? Have you had all your scans? Is EC on Tuesday a definite? Hope all is well.


----------



## keldan89

Hi ladies.  

It's very quiet on here now. Hope everyones having a chilled weekend. I've been making a cake topper for our friends wedding in a few weeks whilst DH has been watching endless motorbike racing!   a normal Sunday for us  

Attagirl - hope you get your call nice & early. It must be hard if your work don't know what's going on. I work  in a really small company (only 5 of us plus the boss!) & can't take time off at short notice so had to tell them really. Saves a lot of stress for me anyway. Fingers crossed your embies are doing good  

Dingle - it definitely has been a bit down on here recently.   We need lots of bfp's!   good luck for et tomorrow! Hopefully you can have 2 put back & 1 frozen! I find out at my scan tomorrow if I'm triggering then or if I wait til the wed scan. 

Shelleysugar - how u doing?  

Nature - so sorry hun  

Louket -   

Lilew - hope they get your lining sorted. Chill out & enjoy yourself for a bit while you can!  

Sarah36 -   your lining is thick enough tomorrow. Do they et straight away if it is?

 &   to all. Still thinking of those of you who haven't been lucky this time.   you have the strength to move on   in the best way for you

Kel
Xx


----------



## Louket

Hi ladies

Hope everyone has had a relaxing weekend. 

Dingle - brilliant that you've gone to blast.   that those embies have kept busy and you get 2 to put back and one to freeze. Let us know how you get on tomorrow  

Attagirl - some   for those embies and the call tomorrow. Where are you going on holiday?

NL2703 - hope your OK.   for that BFP for you, not long to go

Shellysugar - how are you Hun? 

Sarah36 - hope your lining is lovely and thick tomorrow.   and a massive  

Keldan - good luck with trigger and EC this week  

Teecee - hope your doing OK and embies are back onboard

Deb1234 - I'm sure you were cycling with me. Hope your doing OK and   for a good result for you. 

 to those I've missed. 

AFM....a bit upset this morning as boobs have dropped a size and stopped hurting since I stopped taking the cyclogest. Was convinced that it meant I'm having a chemical pregnancy and have been   all day. 

Now I'm a bit calmer I can see that there still bigger than normal and am trying to put things into perspective although I'm knicker watching like crazy.  Will call in the morning to book my first scan but can already tell this 2ww is going to be much more difficult than the last one.


----------



## Attagirl

Louket, just a quickie for you, but my boobs never hurt at all the entire pregnancy when I was pregnant with my DD so I dont think it means anything at all. 

Re my holiday, we are going to Qatar, India and Nepal. The Qatar bit was just because we are flying on airmiles and left it too late to go direct to India so thought we might as well make the most of it. On hindsight not the most sensible locations all things considered but hey at least it will all prove a distraction if things dont go to plan.

Question of the day from me is, did you/ do you all feel massively bloated ie stick a melon under your skin type bloated after EC? I am really worried my slightly a*seholic colleagues are going to asking me even more than usual if I am pregnant as I am just huge! Also have an interview next week and am worried my work clothes literally wont fit


----------



## shelleysugar

Hi girls

Dingle - hope you get 2 blasts to go back in.  My clinic will only let you put 1 blast back but if I could do 2 I would I think.  Good luck.

Attagirl - don't worry about missing me out - it's so hard to keep up with everyone on here.  Good luck with ET and don't feel bad if you have to pull a sickie!

Keldan - good luck with trigger shot when you have to do it.  

AFM: I've got to do my last set of injections now!!!! Then got to do trigger shot at 10.15pm tonight - WISH ME LUCK!  Definitely having EC on Tuesday.  It all feels a bit unreal at the moment.  Right must go and do my injections.

 Babydust to all - gotta dash as the alarm on my phone is beckoning me to do my injection!

Shelleysugar x


----------



## deb1234

Hi Louket, I am still about but I haven't been well and am convinced that I will now get a bfn. I really can't manage personals at the moment and I don't like to do a general post. I have been keeping my head down. I have posted on the 2ww thread a bit but people do personals less there. 

It sounds like most people are doing well although a few too many bfns. Some more bfps are needed. Congratulations Louket on yours. I'm very pleased for you. I am reading a lot into my boob soreness but I am sure if you've had a BFP then it is just the way your body is reacting to the pregnancy. 

I don't test officially until Friday but am sure that my AF will start before then. I had sore boobs etc like I normally do a week or so before AF and they are now not sore just like they are immediately before AF starts. I had a five day transfer and its been 8 days since transfer so that seems right for AF. I am trying to stay positive but...

Anyway good luck to all. I am still thinking of you and   for you all and keeping up with the news.   and   to all


----------



## Louket

Attagirl - thanks for that. I think I'm comparing symptoms to when I was pregnant before but actually my boobs didn't start really hurting until much later, as that's what made me suspect I was pregnant and didn't confirm it until 9 weeks. Having taken the pessaries has definitely sent my body into a tailspin and DP has just given me a pep talk about letting go of negativity. Going to attempt to refrain from googling miscarriage rates in IVF  

Your trip sounds brilliant, even with the slightly suspect stopover. Really hope you get to take positive news with you. 

I personally wasn't particularly bloated but others who have have been told to try senakot or lactulose to ease the symptoms and all have said its really helped.   hope it settles down. 

Deb1234 - Hun, I'm so sorry to hear your down and unwell.  Your OTD seems like a very long one 13dp5dt? It isn't over yet Hun, remember that your body has been pumped full of drugs and is still working itself out. I've bad all my usual signs of AF this week and still had a BFP. Try and stay positive and PM me if you need to  

Shellysugar - good luck with trigger and EC on Tuesday. Enjoy a jab free day tomorrow. Will be sending you lots of   and   let's us know how you get on.


----------



## Attagirl

Shelley sugar  -good luck with the trigger. Enjoy the exciting part of the process!

Deb - poor u. IVF is enough to deal without being poorly too. I truly hope your body suprises you!

Louket - thanks might have to try the lactulose trick otherwise I will have to stick a knitting needle in and pop the balloon in my belly! I am mildly concerned I have OHSS so will have to keep an eye on things...


----------



## deb1234

As predicted my AF started today. I will still test as planned but I know the result. I have one frostie ray of hope but am going to need to save up before I can have it thawed and transferred, otherwise it's all over for me and I won't ever be a mummy.

Thanks to all for all of your support ladies, you have been amazing and I couldn't of done it without you. I really hope you get the BFPs and bouncing babies you deserve.


----------



## Attagirl

Deb - I'm so sorry to hear that! I hope things work out for you in the future!

Dingle - hope ET goes well today

Shelleysugar/ Keldan hope all is well

AFM - unfortunately only 4 of my 8 embies were growing at normal rates, 2 are good quality and 2 average. Unhelpfully my clinic told us we were borderline as to whether to proceed to blast and given that there is a 5-10% chance that you end up with nothing if you wrongly choose to go to blast, we have decided to play it safe and go with a day 3 transfer. They will keep the remaining 2 eggs going and see what happens. It is a bit of a blow but I guess I just have to hope for the best. Wish me luck!!


----------



## Attagirl

Bit of a change of plan for us, I went and had pre ET acupuncture, got dressed in one of those lovely blue gowns which are so good for flashing your bum at the men in the corridor only to be told I now have 5 embies at 8mm 4 of the five are grade 3 and the fifth 2/3 so we decided to go to blast on Wednesday! Talk about brinkmanship!!

Just to ensure my embies are being given the TLC they deserve I showed the embryologist a piccie of my LO...

Deep breath I now feel like things are back on course!

Let me know how you are all doing!


----------



## keldan89

Change for us to! Ec will now be on Friday as originally planned. Follies are growing but not quite there yet. I think i have sbout 19 or so & lots at 12-14mm but only a couple at 16mm. I need at least 3 at 18mm. Lowering my meds to 112.5 tonight & tomorrow then scan & trigger wed. Feeling quite uncomfortable now (like I've eaten a huge meal!  ) & my trousers are getting a bit tight. & im starting to get very tired. Also means if we go to 5 day transfer it will clash with the funeral but hopefully we can organize it around other commitments  

Attagirl yay for day 5 transfer!   they keep improving. 

Deb I'm so sorry     your frostie works for you

Shelleysugar hope your trigger shot went ok & good luck for ec tomorrow

Louket hope the next 2ww goes quickly for you & all is well

Kel
Xx


----------



## Sarah36

Hi Ladies,
Last post from me, my lining didn't get thicker in fact it got thinner so the clinic are going to review my case to discuss next steps. Wishing everyone loads of luck on their journeys, for me it is time to switch off from it all for a while.    xxx


----------



## josie37

Deb - So sorry    for you frostie next time round. Take care of yourself 
X

Sarah36 - really hope your time will come soon..thinking of you x  

Attagirl your trip sounds amazing when is that?

Shelley - good luck !! X  

Louket - hope you are feeling better today..

Hi to all of the other lovely ladies xx


----------



## Attagirl

Josie - the trip is two weeks on Wednesday. Two weeks exactly after ET! Going to be an interesting day! How are you doing?

Dingle - how did ET go?

Louket  - is it sinking in yet?!

Teecee, Keldan, Shelleysugar - how are you all doing?


----------



## Louket

Evening ladies,

Deb1234 -   I'm so sorry Hun. AF arriving really is the most awful way to find out.   that your frostie brings you the baby you dream of. 

Sarah36 - sorry Hun. On the upside you have some wonderful frosties waiting for you. Hopefully with some proper investigation they can finally sort your lining out and give those frosties the best possible home to go back too.  

Attagirl - what a roller coaster day for you. Wonderful that your embies have started fighting to make it back to the mothership.  to help them grow. 

Josie - how are you doing. Are you finding the wait for the scan difficult. I'm only a couple if days in and I am already  

Keldan - Hun, sounds like you have a bumper crop going. Even with a change in dose I'm sure by Friday you'll have a good few to collect. Try not to stress to much about the clash with ET. My DP didn't come to mine and honestly it was fine. 

AFM...feeling much better today. Boobs started hurting again around midnight and had puffed back up to there new overblown size this morning   did another digital test that's gone up to 2-3 weeks so was mega relieved. Booked my first scan for 15th so just eagerly anticipating that now. 

Thinking I deserve a break now so considering jetting off for a week this weekend with one of my girlfriends. DP can stay behind on this one I reckon. Sea, sunshine and shopping required.


----------



## ruby5

Deb1234 and Sarah36: really sorry to read your posts. Its all very disappointing, I understand how your feeling and I wish you all the best for the future!

Ruby xx


----------



## josie37

Deb - So sorry    for you frostie next time round. Take care of yourself 
X

Sarah36 - really hope your time will come soon..thinking of you x  

Attagirl your trip sounds amazing when is that?

Shelley - good luck !! X  

Louket - hope you are feeling better today..

Hi to all of the other lovely ladies xx


----------



## josie37

Opps sorry posted same thing twice xx


----------



## josie37

All this talk of holidays is making me want to book one!

Louket - cant believe your scan is b4 mine..mine does seem to be v late..almost 8 weeks. I am finding this wait a bit easier so far though still constant symptom and knicker watching. I wont start believing it til scan...just seems v surreal
x


----------



## Attagirl

Josie, if you can afford it you can usually get a private scan from 6 weeks for £100. Might be worth doing just to get your head round it!


----------



## shelleysugar

Hi ladies

Josie - Hope the scan day comes round quickly for you and you get to see the little one on screen  

Louket - it's a good idea to do the pregnancy test to check but I know you'll feel better once you have the scan - good luck.

Attagirl - that's great news about your embies - good luck for your 5 day transfer.   

Keldan - good luck for ec on Friday, hope the trigger shot goes well.  I found it surprisingly easy after all the mixing of the menopur.

Deb - sorry to hear it was a bfn, take care of yourself.

Sarah - I don't blame you for switching off for a bit.  I'm sure there are things they can do to help your lining thicken - thinking of you.

Ruby - hope you're doing okay.

AFM: I did my injections and then the trigger shot as well last night. All went well and I'm very pleased today to not be sniffing or injecting.  I've had my tea and drinking plenty before bedtime as I'm nil by mouth from midnight.  EC is booked for 10.30am.  My DH and mum were supposed to be coming but at the moment my DH has come down with tonsillitis.  My mum had my sister, partner and children over yesterday and all finished the day throwing up with some sort of sicky bug, and although mum is well (at the moment) it is not a good idea to come to a hospital.  So we are hoping my DH feels ok tomorrow and if not we will have to call in the in-laws to help. Oh well, fingers crossed.

 to all, we definitely need some more BFPs on here.

Shelleysugar x


----------



## Attagirl

Poor you Shelleysugar! Doesnt your DH have to be there anyway to provide his part of the deal?! I hope either your mum or hubbie is able to go with you!


----------



## shelleysugar

Hi Attagirl - I wish that were the case but we are using a donor for that part as my DH has azoospermia due to a chromosomal disorder.  I'm hoping he will be there for the moral support though  .


----------



## Louket

Good luck for tomorrow Shellysugar 

Hope someone is able to come with you. Let us know how you get on


----------



## Attagirl

Shelleysugar - sorry I should have spotted that from your signature. I hope you he feels well enough to come with you!


----------



## shelleysugar

Quick update from me - I had EC today.  They managed to collect 12 so now it is a waiting game until Thursday to find out how many fertilise.  My DH dosed up and felt well enough to come with me - he is at the doctors now getting antibiotics!

I had nasty stomach cramps after the EC but as soon as the painkillers kicked in I felt soooooo much better. On the way home we had a 'blessing' of sorts - a bird decided we needed **** all over the windscreen - I'm taking it as a lucky sign!!!!!!!!!!!  I'm now on the sofa and don't plan on moving for the rest of the day!!

Hope everyone is okay on here.

Shelleysugar xxx


----------



## Attagirl

Shelleysugar - so glad it went well, 12 is awesome!!!! LOL re the bird. I totally agree though, clearly a good sign!!


----------



## Louket

Brilliant news Shellysugar! And I definitely think that was a sign. Lovely that DH managed to come too. Why do you have to wait until Thursday for a call, don't they call you tomorrow to tell you how many fertilised?

Attagirl - good luck for ET tomorrow. Tons of sticky


----------



## Attagirl

Thanks Louket! Fingers crossed!!!!


----------



## dingle123

Attagirl - thinking of you today


----------



## dingle123

Shelley - well done on your 12 eggs! - roll on Thursday xxx


----------



## Marti24

Hello Ladies,

Love and hugs to those who've not had the outcome they'd dearly hoped for.

Well done to those who have had the happy outcome

and of course, fingers and toes crossed for those on their nail biting 2 ww.


Sad to say my Grandad passed away on 22 Sept, very peaceful (holding my Grans hand) and was in his own home with his family with him which was his wish.  Still not fully sunk in yet, from cancer diagnosis to passing was approx 18days so we're all pretty shellshocked.


On a lighter note - had my first baseline scan today and injection demo.  My lining is 2.8mm and I have 20 follicles so I'll be given the green light to start stimms tonight.  I know 20 follies is a good number *but* I have PCOS so I'm very aware that some of these could be dud 'uns. Back to being anxious and flappity now!


----------



## shelleysugar

Attagirl - how did ET go?  Hope it wasn't too uncomfortable.

Marti - good luck and try to not get flappity (great word!!) - sorry to hear about your Grandad but it sounds like he didn't suffer for long which is a blessing.

Louket - my clinic's policy is not to let me know until 2 days later - so I'm keeping everything crossed that I've got a good crop.  Will find out in the morning.

Hello to everyone else.

Shelleysugar x


----------



## Attagirl

Thanks Dingle, Shelleysugar, Louket and Marti

ET went ok though after a fairly heated debate between me, DH and the doc I only had one blast transferred as the doc was insistant that my chance of pregnancy was equal with one and two and that I had a 50% chance of twins with 2 and that there was a far greater chance of miscarriage etc. I would still have wanted two but got argued down. If it works  I wont regret it, if it doesnt I really will! I will get a call re freezing my remaining embies several of which are freezable tomorrow.

Keldan, how are you doing?

Dingle - how are you feeling? What is your OTD?

Marti - so sorry to hear your sad news but it does sound like he had a peaceful passing. This forum does seem to centre on life and death somehow doesn't it! Your crop sounds like a very healthy one even with the PCOS, good luck with the stimming.

Shelleysugar - let us know how it goes!!!

Take care of yourselves.


----------



## Louket

Evening all

Marti - so sorry to hear about your granddad  but lovely that he was surrounded by family at the end  completely normal to be feeling flappity now   I have PCOS too, what dose are you on for stimms? Mine was very low but we still had a good result in the end so don't worry too much.  

Attagirl - completely understand the one vs two debate. You do have a really good chance so try not to stress. The upside is that you have siblings ready and waiting in the freezer so no long protocol required. I've already told my DP that siblinggate starts 18 months post delivery - no arguments  

Shellysugar - good luck for the call tomorrow. With your good collection I'm sure your going to do great.  

Dingle - how are you doing? The 2ww can start to play games with your mind so hope you've managed to keep busy and distract yourself 

Keldan - did you have a scan today? Hope that went well and your still on schedule for ET. 

AFM..trudging along. Am starting to notice a pattern to my moods as I'm up every 90 minutes during the night, fine in the mornings, tired by 3pm and ready to kill someone by 6pm. Fortunately I can come home and log on here which relaxes me completely. The miserable moods are horrible and DP has been going to the gym in the evenings to avoid my after work rage this week. My mums already suggesting I ask the doctors if I can take evening primrose oil


----------



## NL2703

Good evening ladies,

Its a   for me I'm afraid.

I started spotting last night and by then I knew it was all over. I cried in the arms of my husband all night and in the morning we did a pregnancy test which confirmed what we already knew. 

I cried all day because of the pain my heart felt but even more for the pain I saw in my husbands eyes as he tried to keep it together for my sake. I don't know what I'd do without him, throughout the 10 lovely years we've shared, we strengthen no matter what life throws at us. We know that we will be parents one day but just not this time.

From the bottom of my heart, I wish you all lots and lots of success and     

Take care xx


----------



## keldan89

Hi ladies  

NL I'm so sorry hun   good that you have such a strong relationship though. Xx

Louket hope your moods improve! 

Attagirl hope your embie is getting nice & comfy. Hopefully you'll have all your future family to freeze!  

Shelleysugar hope your doing ok.  For good news tomorrow

Marti sorry to hear about your grandad   a few people on here have lost loved ones this cycle including us. Hope your stimms goes ok. It goes really quick once you start!  

Sarah36   hope you get some answers soon xx

AFM I had my final scan today at 10.15. All went ok & ec booked for 10am fri. have 8 follies 18mm & over & lots (I couldn't see exactly as there was too many but I think about 15-20) of smaller ones, some that could catch up by fri. Gave me my trigger stuff for 10.30 tonight & took bloods. At 4pm I get a call something has come up on my bloods, I have to go back to collect different meds. It's a 50 mile journey in rush hour! Anyway unfortunately it looks like I'm developing ohss   my bloods was over 22000 (of what I don't know!  ) but apparently this is bad so I have to take different meds for my trigger & a tablet for the next 8 evenings. Ec is still on for fri but we may have to freeze this cycle & do fet next cycle   they are quite hopeful I'll be ok as the only symptom of ohss I have is bloating but it gets worse after trigger apparently. I'm getting a bit scared now  

Anyone have any advice on preventing it getting worse?

Kel xx


----------



## Attagirl

Keldan - wow that sounds like a bumper crop! The test you had is oestrodial (oestrogen), commisserations, sounds like they have caught the ohss early so you should be fine. I think (and dont take my word for it) but anything under 15,000 is fine.

NL - so sorry to hear your news. I wish you every success for the future.

Louket - thanks for the understanding. Hope your hormones settle soon...I think it all gets a lot easier when you can tell people...


----------



## Louket

NL2703 - so sorry Hun   wonderful that your DH is being so supportive. They really go through such a rough time with this and its lovely that he can be there with you and help you through. This is only the beginning of your journey so take some time for yourselves and asks loads of questions at review to help plan your next steps. Wishing you the best of luck. 

Keldan - does sound like they caught it nice and early so with any luck you should be ok. Waiting for a FET wouldn't necessarily Be a bad thing as I've read loads of reports that say a BFP can exaggerate OHSS. Try not to worry too much as with any luck everything will settle down and the clinic are aware now so can monitor you closely. Enjoy your injection free day tomorrow. 

Attagirl - hope the 2ww is kind. My advice is to stay busy. Dwelling on it only seems to make the time drag more. Be confident in your decision. Your going to be fine and have a BFP at the end


----------



## dingle123

Hello lovelies

Firstly, *NL2703* so very sorry. Your DH sounds wonderful - songlad you have each other. I keep reminding my DP if it doesn't work...we still have each other. Sending you a big hug.

*Attagirl* - baaaa. Sounds horrendous - I got myself all worked up about fighting with the clinic. Tbh I think you need to see it as a good sign - your consultant is obv confident this little embabie will stick! How are you doing in the 2ww? I guess still very early days... Xxx

*Keldan* - sounds like they have caught it early. Water, water, water. Enjoy your drug free day and I really hope everything goes to plan xxx

*Shelley* - good luck for the call today! Bet you didn't sleep much last night - I have everything crossed!

*Louket* *touching your arm for luck*  - how are you feeling today?

AFM: I'm 3dp5dt and took a HPT today - obv negative. My OTD is 10th Oct which will put me @ 9dp5dt - does that sound right? People at different clinics who also had 5 day transfer seem to have to wait a few extra days?

I no understand


----------



## Marti24

Good morning my sweets,

NL - so sad to hear your news.  

Louket - I'm on 150 which seems quite a low dose, but I suppose it's due to the PCOS / OHSS worry.


Well, had my 1st stimm injection last night - here's how it went.

Nearly stab myself in hand pulling v. tough cap off the massive mixing needle.

Mixed water & powder together.

Walk away for 30mins, plucking up courage.

Take dosing needle & vial to bathroom. Draw up 150 of fluid to needle (making sure no airbubbles).

Stand with top rolled up, leggings half mast, needle in hand.

Tell myself "Do on count of 5". Fail. I think I counted to 200.
Tell myself "Inhale, then do it on the exhale". Fail. Inhaled and exhaled to point of hyperventilating.
Hop and jump around in bathroom whilst pinching stomach for about 5 mins. 
Grab skin, put needle there, yelp - it's frickin' sharp!

Start to make the noise I make when trying to fit my car into a small parking space.  

Have a lightbulb moment.

Go to freezer, grab ice cube, put ice cube on tummy for 2 mins, then grab skin, inject slowly and *no pain* at all and no bleeding.

Swan back downstairs feeling all smug.



Honestly, what a palaver!


x x x


----------



## Macknash76

Congrats to all the BFP's and so sorry for all you ladies who have had BFN   

Kel, look after yourself honey and better to freeze than cause you any health issues if that is what happens. Thinking of you and keeping everything crossed for you xxx

Dingle, fingers crossed you get the BFP you deserve honey xxx

Didn't want you all to think I had run away and wasn't supporting you anymore, I am but from a far to save my own sanity!!!

Good luck to you all, will keep checking in on you, love & hugs xxx


----------



## josie37

Hi girls.. am still hanging around

NL - so sorry ..you post made me   Glad you have a supportive DH and you will get through this together and as you say be parents one day soon

Macnash - Hi and hope you are ok ish and coping with what you experienced. you take care

Marti - I liked your story re injection!

dingle - bit early for a HPT...hang in there!

Keldan - sorry about OHSS.. Good thing they are monitoring you closely and they should know what to do for best

shelley - hope you got good news  

AFM not much to report. Scan still seems long way away ..

Take care everyone 
xx


----------



## shelleysugar

Hello all - what a busy thread - there is soooo much going on.

Keldan - what an amazing crop but sorry to hear about OHSS.  Hope the trigger shot goes okay but it makes sense to hold off on ET and do a FET when you are free of OHSS.  I think drinking lots of water is the best thing to do, as someone else suggested too.

Macnash - nice to hear from you, pleased you're holding up okay.

Marti - the fear of doing the injection is far worse than actually doing the injection.  I stabbed myself with the injection needle on the first one and bled everywhere.  My DH (who is afraid of needles/hospitals...) had to stand and hold the syringe while I got a plaster.  The needle protectors are often fitted quite tightly and it's so easy to stab yourself!  I'm pleased I'm not the only one!!!

Josie - the scan will be here before you know it - keep busy!

Dingle - I think you tested too early - fingers crossed the result changes next time.

NL - what a lovely post, sending you lots of    

Louket - hope the moods improve - it's no wonder with all the hormones raging around your body!

Attagirl - fingers crossed on the 2WW - how's it going?

AFM: I had the phone call today to say that 10 eggs fertilised but only 7 have cultured on well. There are 2 that they are particularly pleased with so I'm getting a phone call tomorrow to see whether I go in for a 3 day transfer in the afternoon or go for a blast and go in on Sunday.  It's a waiting game (again!).  I slept really poorly last night - I'm finding it really strange to think that these important embryos are miles away sitting in a lab.  I want them back now!!

Sorry if I missed anyone on here - sending babydust to all  

Shelleysugar x


----------



## Attagirl

I have tried some other forums but none feel like this one, big   to you all!!!

Josie - how's it going?

Louket - sinking in yet? Feeling ok? Hopefully not too moody!!  I'd better be careful otherwise I will be getting  s from you!!!

Dingle - you probably needed to do the early test to get it all out of your system. Try and persuade yourself that if you know you cant rely on the result there is no point doing the test! I hope you are not going too crazy! Re the timing of your test, I was told the same ie for a day 5 ET you wait 9 days...

Shelleysugar - woohoo, that is a great rate of fertilisation! Hope it all carries on going smoothly! I totally understand re the oddities of leaving embies in the lab. I keep on having to remind myself that I havent abandoned babies because that is kind of how it feels.

Marti  - I agree with Shelley, you'll be used to injecting in no time!

Macknash - so sweet that you came back to support us all. The support is really appreciated, now more than ever!    

NL - so sorry, big    for you too!

Keldan - when is your next blood test? Hope you are feeling ok!

AFM - 1dp5dt and I'm fine, a bit achy in the uterus area and had a tiny bit of spotting. I'm assuming that is normal having been poked, stretched and whatever else! I also think the cyclogest is also still messing with my stomach and I have never been good at recognising stomach/ uterine pain. Tbh the hardest thing so far is not picking up my little girl. There seem to be massive differences of opnion about how long you should wait. I was told 24 hours by my clinic but 2 weeks by my consultant! The latter is totally impractical but I obviously want to give myself the best chance possible... I cant help remembering when I saw a consultant when I was six weeks pregnant with my DD and she said that if an embryo was meant to be you could climb mount everest with it...On a different note, I heard that I have two blasts frozen...the rest werent good enough to freeze   And just to ensure that life doesnt get too simple I had my 4th round interview for the job I mentioned a while ago today. I still dont know if I would take it. There are just too many variables to think about at the moment! I hoping that if they offer me that they can wait until a week tomorrow for a response, by which time I should know whether I have been successful...

Sending you all big   and  and . If I win the lottery I am going to set up a charity to fund IVF for those who struggle to conceive. I have realised it is such an unknown hardship in life and bearing in mind how many charities there are it seems really odd that something like this doesnt already exist!


----------



## Attagirl

P.S I feel lucky oh so lucky, I feel lucky and sticky and bright....


----------



## Louket

Evening ladies

Attagirl -   I would definitely support a charity like that. People SERIOUSLY underestimate the physical, emotional and psychological effects of infertility and the IVF process. Lovely to hear you have 2 on ice, I know your feeling sad for those that didn't make it but that is really an excellent result. As for not picking up DD my clinic said nothing strenuous for the 2ww. There are so many rules and conflicting messages it's actually annoying. I keep thinking if this was a natural BFP I probably wouldn't even know yet and would be doing everything as normal. 

Try and keep yourself occupied as much as possible and not dwell or obsess too much. I had AF like pains really badly for 36 hours post ET and still get them now so that isn't anything to worry about. Good luck with the job. You should definitely take it, life's too short to pass up good opportunities. 

Shellysugar - great news! Really   they all keep growing and developing and the slow starters catch up. Its amazing how quickly we become attached to them, Good luck for your call tomorrow. 

Josie - how are you doing? Know how you feel about the scan. Very glad to see the back of this week, only one week to go now. Hope your being good to yourself and getting plenty of rest. 


Macknash -   lovely to see a post from you. Hope your doing ok 

Marti - your story mad me   the idea of the Injections is far worse than the reality, hope tonight's one went more smoothly. I used Gonal f but was only in 100iu. With PCOS they are really cautious but don't worry too much. I'm proof that you can still get a good result from a low dose. I'm sure they'll be monitoring you closely and will adjust the dose if necessary. 

Dingle - a HPT 3dp5dt is FAR to early to be testing. We were advised to test 16dp EC so 11dp ET. We tested a day early so yours sounds about right. try and hang on as long as possible otherwise your going to drive yourself   HCG doesn't even start to be produced until 5dp5dt and even then it depends on implantation, concentration of the sample and sensitivity of the test.  

AFM...still struggling in the evenings although I've come to the conclusion that being this irritable isn't helping anyone. I know its all hormones but am actually starting to feel a bit low, i think its all the anxiety and uncertainty playing havoc with my mind. My acupuncturist warned me today that this can happen and to try and avoid stress - easier said than done. She also said no running, lifting climbing or rough sex. When I told DP he thought I said no sex for the remainder of the pregnancy which obviously did not go down well. Given that he annoyed me again this evening I've decided to let him think that's what I said, for a little while at least


----------



## Sarah36

Hey Ladies,

Just checking in to see how you are all getting on   

NL - so so sorry Hun, your post just made my eyes fill up, you wil get there Hun   

Sending lots of love and luck to all of you.   

I am having an AMH test done next week, does anyone know what results they are looking for and if it is bad news is there still hope?  

xxxx


----------



## keldan89

Hi ladies

Just a quick one from me on our way to ec   my ohss symptoms seem to be less today so fingers crossed I'll be ok. Think DH is more nervous than me!   I'm surprisingly calm ATM!

Will update you all later

Kel
Xx


----------



## Attagirl

Keldan - that's great news! Good luck!

Sarah - I have a very low amh and so far the results of the ivf ie in terms of number of follicles and quality dont seem to reflect that so dont put too much stock in it...I know easier said than done!

Louket - I know, thanks for the advice but little people need to come in and out of cots and baths and I cant have someone with me all the time. At last 4 days I am at work so I can minimalise it as much as possible. I am aiming not to lift her until Monday at the earliest, by which time if there was going to be an implantation it would have happened!

Shelley - will you get an update today? If not hope you manage to distract yourself!

Dingle - how are you holding up?

better get back to work!


----------



## Birdiepie

Hi guys, thought I would join this thread being a first time cycler. We were offered IVF due to our age (both my DH and I are 39). Despite getting pregnant twice last year I had a complete mc at 6 weeks and a missed mc at 12 weeks. Neither if us have any other children so we were offered our free go.

So here I am 6dp3dt. We only had four eggs at egg collection but all four fertilised and the two that were put back on day three were 8 and 9 cell which looked good we were told. The other two didn't make it so this is it. No pressure there then.

My its is 12th October so next Fri. I have a feeling it will drag  

Good luck to everyone and hope you are all first time lucky


----------



## Trix_bell

Hi Birdiepie,

I too am a first time cycler and I am 5dp2dt with 2 wee embies on board, one was 4 cell and one was 7 cell at the 2 days.  Seeing as I only had 2 that ferlilised they was no reason to keep them out of me any longer than necessary.  My test date is 14th October and it is dragging.

How are you feeling at the moment.  I have had crampy pains and my boobies hurt but that's probably from the pessaries.  I also feel really 'big' in terms of fat and heavy lol I   every minute of every day it is my time.  I am so ready to be a Mummy


----------



## Attagirl

Hi Birdiepie and Trix-bell and welcome. 

There arent many of us left on here so it is nice to see some new "faces"!

I am 2dp5dt depending on whether you could the day of transfer? any views? Anyway I test on Friday too Birdiepie so we can mentally hold each other's hands! Unfortunately my DH will be away until the evening and there isnt a hope in hell I will wait until the evening so I will be doing it alone! But hopefully it will be good news and everything will be fine!     

Good luck to you both. Hope you both feel good. All the best.


----------



## Trix_bell

Thanks for the welcome Attagirl,

I count my 2 day transfer from the day after. I had my EC on the Friday and I was back on on the Sunday.  I was absolutely gutted when I was told that I was back in for ET that early but now I had time for it to sink in I can now understand that only having 2 that fertilised there was no point in carrying them on in the 'dish'.  I was told at 2 days that a 4 cell and 7 cell were good?!?

How are you feeling, anything in particular you have noticed?  I just have cramp like AF symptoms and have had them since day of transfer and my boobies starting hurting in the last 2 days!  Pray it's not early AF signs.

I wouldn't be able to wait until the evening to test either, hopefully it will be good news


----------



## Birdiepie

Hi Trix bell and Attagirl. I started counting from the day after transfer but don't know if that is correct.

I have had cramp AF type pains since EC and ET but they struggled to get my eggs back in and it was so painful. 

My boobs aren't as sore now but i think that is down to the hcg in the gonasi which will probably be out of ny system now. 

I am sooooo bored as have the 2ww off work. I was going to go out somewhere but i can't even be arsed to do that lol. 

Fingers crossed we all get a BFP


----------



## Attagirl

Birdiepie - I am both envious and understanding of being off for 2 weeks. I am sitting in my uncomfortanle office chair very aware of the fact that I look like I swallowed a melon!

Trix-bell - 7 cells on day 2 is very good! When my clinic rang me on day 3 (as initially I was scheduled for a day 3 transfer) I had one of 8 one of 7 and some smaller so getting there on day 2 is amazing. By the afternoon on Day 3 I had more of 8 hence the fact that we delayed until Wed.

I am off to stuff some food so have a good afternoon!


----------



## Trix_bell

Birdpie - I actually wish I was off for the 2ww wait now. I thought being at work would help take my mind of it but I am so bloody quiet that I am thinking about it more now than I am when I am at home in the evenings.  That worked out well then NOT!  I do have the day off after my OTD that's hoping I get that far.

I am surprised I don't have this site as my home page I am on it so much during the day checking things out.  I am going crazy I'm sure.

Attagirl - hahaha you make me laugh    Ah thanks for the note about cells, this has made me feel good as I have been really gutted about the 2 day transfer and only have 2 fertilised eggs  

I supposed I better go and do something constructive.  Speak soon.


----------



## keldan89

Hi ladies  

Sorry too tired ATM to do personals but just to update I laid 13 eggs!   ec wasn't too bad I was awake & the sedation in my canuler really stung & when they did the left side I felt that & was wincing. They topped up my meds then as well! 

I got wheeled back & just burst into tears!   I think everything I'd held in got too much in my sedated state! I also had very slurred speech which was funny!   they said my hormones are still high but as I didn't  produce a huge number or eggs I should be able to have one put back this cycle depending on how I feel in the next few days    

I got a bit worried on the way home cos I felt really ill & started sweating & shaking but I've had a couple of hours sleep & feel better now. Hand hurts from the canuler & insides are sore tho!

Take care

Kel
Xx


----------



## Attagirl

Wow 13 is great! Hope you recover quickly. I also found the canuler v painful and also burst into tears when my DH reemerged! Good luck for the next few days!!!

I think it is official I have spent the day obsessing and being hopelessly unproductive at work!


----------



## josie37

Hi girls
Any experience of what is ok in terms of bleeding in early pregnancy? Am having some bleeding and cramps  

Hope you are all ok x


----------



## Louket

Evening ladies

Welcome trix_bell and Bridiepie. The 2ww can be brutal and drive you   I worked throughout mine, some from home, some in the office and I have to say that I've never been so grateful to have such a demanding job!   that your embies are snuggling down for the long haul. 

Keldan - fab news Hun. New you were going to get a big number. Hope the OHSS stays away. Drink lots of water and eat lots of protein. Good luck for your call tomorrow. 

Attagirl - how are you doing? It's a shame works not providing enough of a distraction  hang in there Hun. 

Shellysugar - did you get your call for ET? Sending you tons of very sticky  

Sarah - high Hun, can't help with your question but sending you tons of  

Josie - lots and lots of women have some bleeding around the time AF would appear, My nurse told me that it is normal. How heavy has it been? I've had cramps on and off every day since ET so don't think that is anything to worry about. They say that cramps and some bleeding is common post IVF BFP. Hope your doing ok   PM me if you need a chat. 

AFM..very happy to see the start of the weekend. Popped into M&S with DP and had to pass the baby section. He got very emotional over a newborn blue cable knit cardigan (which was absolutely adorable) and is now referring to embie as he   I pointed out that perhaps we should wait until we have the first scan before we get carried away but I've heard him on the phone to his brother this evening asking if Chelsea do football shirts for newborns. Honestly!


----------



## shelleysugar

Hello all

Kel - pleased your feeling a bit better - that must be a good sign.  Well done for laying 13 eggs - just one more than me.  The cannula really bothered me too but they wouldn't let me have it removed until I had been to the toilet (which took quite some time!).  I expect you were just recovering from the procedure when you got the sweats and the shakes.  Fingers crossed they can do ET this cycle.

Trix and Birdiepie - welcome and hope the 2WW doesn't drive you loopy.  

Josie - hope you're okay - light spotting/bleeding is okay but definitely get it checked out if it alarms you.

Attagirl - your right about other websites, they just don't cut it compared to this one.  Hope your feeling okay after ET and starting the 2WW.  I like your idea about the IVF charity - I would do the same.

Louket - you and DH are allowed to get excited - best of luck   

AFM: I had my second phone call today from the lab.  I'm happy to say it was good news   .  I still have 7 embies, 5 x AB grade and 2x B grade, which is a fantastic set.  They are all 7 cell or more at this stage.  They are happy to take them to blastocyst stage so it will be go, go, go on Sunday. The lab will give me a call Sunday morning and aim to do the ET early afternoon.  I am getting excited and hope that this stroke of good luck continues.    

Happy weekends everybody x

AFM:


----------



## Attagirl

Josie, I second what Louket said, its not abnormal, but if you want some reassurance dont be shy about going to your local maternity ward or at least calling them or your clinic. Maternity wards are very used to worried women coming in just to check...How many weeks are you now? Pre 6 weeks scans probably arent much use, but you never know. Hope you are ok!

Louket - I would hold off for a while yet! That said I am very impressed that your DH is showing an interest in baby clothes. My hubbie has never done...though having a daughter has been a convenient excuse for him to leave it me...

Shelleysugar - that's amazing. A bumper set of excellent quality embies! Hope Sunday goes well.

Have a great weekend everyone!

T.


----------



## josie37

Thanks girls...as always you make me feel better x


----------



## Birdiepie

Josie, is the blood red or brown?? Do you have an early pregnancy unit at your hospital you could ring in the morning for advice. I made the mistake if going to a&e and it was an unhappy experience for me as I just think they are too busy and in my case inexperienced.

Have you done another hpt?? I am sure everything will be fine and as people have said lots of people get bleeding and spotting in early pregnancy. I know it's pointless saying don't worry as you are bound to but put your feet up and relax  

Louket that's cute. It is amazing how quickly you think of them as little people  

Great news Shelley


----------



## keldan89

Morning ladies

Just had out call. We did half icsi & half ivf. Good job really cos the 6 ivf ones didn't fertilize. Out of the 7 icsi ones 5 were good quality & fertilized & are looking good. She said it's too early to grade them yet but we'll get a call on mon & go from there. They are still concerned about me & I have to admit I don't wanna get worse but I don't wanna cancel this cycle either! Will see how it goes I suppose. Very sore internally this morning & not sure if I feel sick cos I'm hungry or ill! Eating small amounts at a time & drinking loads

Trix & birdiepie hello & welcome. Hope the 2ww isn't too bad

Shelleysugar great news about your embies. Good luck tomorrow

Louket cardigan sounds very cute! Glad your Dp is exited too

Josie I'm sure early bleeding is normal but like the others say if your worried get it checked out. Hope your ok

Attagirl hope the last week of the 2ww goes quick for you. I would support a charity like that too. Great idea

Sarah36 like Attagirl I have low amh which doesn't seem to be a problem so don't worry too much

Anyone I've forgotten apologies &  

Kel
Xx


----------



## Louket

Morning

Keldan - that's brilliant news on your embies.   they keep dividing over the weekend and you get more good news on Monday. 

Josie- how are you doing Hun?   has the bleeding stopped? Really hope your ok and send tons of   and   your way. 

Marti - how are your injections going? Hopefully less eventful now. When is your first scan?

 to the 2wwers. Hope you get lots of rest this weekend. 

AFM...took the last of my clearblue digitalis this morning and was over the moon to see a 3+. We only got a 2-3 on Monday so wasn't expecting the levels to have risen that much already. Feeling like some of my anxiety is starting to dissipate and am slowly coming round to the idea that I may be having a baby in 8 Months time. I think once the scan happens I'll maybe start to actually get excited! 

Have a lovely weekend everyone. Xxx


----------



## Attagirl

Josie - how are you doing? Did you give the docs a ring?

Shelleysugar - hope the call from the lab is positive and your ET goes well. Will you be transferring one or two if you have lots?

Louket - good to hear you are making progress.

Keldan - hope you are doing well and the OHSS is increasingly a non-issue...

Trix and Birdiepie - how are you guys holding up? If complete obsession were a 10 out 10 where would you be right now?!

Dingle - how are you doing? If you are actually managing to keep distracted and not on the thread that is quite impressive. Hope you are feeling good. Not long to go now....You had your ET on Monday didn't you? Have you been sneaking early tests in again?! Hope all's well...

AFM - I'm ok, now 3dp5dt. I still look like I have swallowed a medium size watermelon whole ie am properly bloated. I am trying to take things easy but it's not that simple with a toddler. I have only picked her up once since ET on Wed and that was from waist height so hoping I wasn't straining much...not I had much choice either given the position she was in! I have been going to bed a little earlier than usual but am not always successful in sleeping straightaway. I have had the odd ache and pain today but nothing particularly significant. Who knows....


----------



## Birdiepie

I would say 8 of 10 which isn't bad lol.

Is it just me that is wearing white pants every day


----------



## Attagirl

Lol - I'm about the same! I am wearing cotton but not white (I read somewhere cotton was better)

Has anyone on here had their allergies triggered or accentuated by the progesterone? I think I have an intolerance...am a bit concerned that this cause me issues with the IVF. I have an allergy to housedust etc which clearly isnt the end of the world, but I have been suffering continuously for the last week or so with itchy eyes, sneezing etc def not normal for me.


----------



## Trix_bell

I reckon I'm probably an 8 out of 10 too lol.  My cramping has got better more just twinges now but my boobs still hurt but maybe not as much. I have had nothing else though and I donto know if that's good or bad, who knows.  I just want to know either way but I won't test early I think that will do my head in even more lol.


----------



## Attagirl

tbh I dont think the average "normal" person actually has pregnancy symptoms before  they miss their period. Given how completely screwed our hormone levels are I dont think you need to worry if you are not feeling anything. For all we know you might be less screwed hormonally than the rest of us!!


----------



## Birdiepie

I so agree attagirl. With previous failed pregnancies I have to say I guessed by the time my period was due but only like one or two days before. My boobs were more sensitive and I just felt different. By 5 weeks though I was throwing up like a good 'en   

I can't sleep.Had AF type pain yesterday and still got it now. Wasn7dp3dt yesterday and could be implantation but I have never had implantation pain before but then again I haven't had someone scooping out my insides with a spoon before in order to get pregnant  

No bleeding but am now convinced it hasn't worked and a big fat period is on its way


----------



## dingle123

*Attagirl* - still here but posting more on the 2ww thread...so I can continue to drive myself mad re: symptoms! 

I can't imagine how hard it must be to be on the 2ww and not be able to pick up your little girl. Esp as she doesn't understand. Roll on your OTD. How are you feeling today?

AFM: I'm 6dp5dt so OTD is still 4 more days away!

Took another test today - we have a faint line. I'm beyond excited..but fearful. Far too early to start jumping up and down and relaxing. Hoping the line gets darker over the next few days.

Lots of good luck to everyone xxx


----------



## keldan89

Hi ladies

Dingle   that line gets darker for you in 4 days time. I don't think I could test early it would send me   !

Birdiepie hope it is implantation twinges

Attagirl I think your right about "normal" pg symptoms. From what I've read they're the same as AF so no sure way of knowing til a missed AF

Trixbell I'm the same as you re testing early!

Louket excellent news about the pg tests.   the wait isn't too bad til your scan

AFM I've had the worst weekend ever! Yesterday I felt sooooooo ill   I spent the evening sitting over the loo but couldn't be sick. The nausea was so bad I even had to call the clinics emergency number to see what I could do but it seems just to wait it out. I felt slightly better about 9 & had cravings for raw carrots so I had 2 which made me feel a bit better   bit early to have cravings when I haven't even had et yet! Lol! Feeling more normal today although still a bit sore.   I feel better later

 &   to all

Kel
Xx


----------



## Trix_bell

Birdiepie I am 7dp2dt today and had af type pains this morning in bed but it has eased now. I hope it's not af on her way.  Boobies still hurting a bit.  Test date is one week today and it can't come soon enough.

Keldan Christ what a grim weekend you have had   sorry you have been so ill, I'm glad you feel bit better.

Attagirl I think I just need to wait for test date to know for sure 

Afm I was in a really rubbish mood yesterday, snapping at oh   and generally feeling that my fuse is very short lol

Have a nice Sunday ladies


----------



## shelleysugar

Hi ladies

Keldan - that sounds horrendous, hope you're still drinking lots of water - it's the best thing according to Zita West!!! 

Birdiepie - it sounds like you're losing heart but keeping fingers crossed for you. 

Dingle - the faint line sounds so promising - I hope it keeps getting darker for you.

Attagirl - hope you're not going too loopy   - I expect I'll join you on the 2WW thread knowing me!

Trix - are you taking progesterone?  that can make your boobs hurt too but I'm with you - I don't wanna test early and put myself through the trauma!

Louket - I definitely think you're allowed to be a bit excited   

AFM: I had ET transfer today.  They have put back 2 x blastocysts - I'm hoping against hope that these little ones hang on and get cosy


----------



## Birdiepie

I felt awful earlier and have been expecting AF to appear but nothing. I am feeling a little better but still a heavy a hey kind of feeling. Could that be the cyclogest do you think??

We went to York for the afternoon which was nice as it kept me occupied and not dwelling on things. Now home for Sunday dinner, bath and the new series of Homeland


----------



## Louket

Evening ladies

Shellysugar - Massive congrats on your ET. Sending you tons of sticky   to help those embies snuggle down. Same advice to you as I've given to others during the 2ww, stay busy!

Bridiepie - sorry to hear your not feel well   but glad you managed to get out for a bit today. You and Trixi_bell are at the implantation stage now so you are likely to feel lots of discomfort and AF type pains. Try not to worry too much and rest lots if you need to. I'm still getting AF type pains now so it's very normal. 

Trix_bell - that will be the hormones. Snapping is fine and I'm sure those around you will forgive you. 

Attagirl - how are you doing today Hun? The only symptom purges torn gave me are 3 additional bra sizes   hope your feeling a bit better  

Dingle -       for your BFP! Very naughty for testing so early but very excited for you Hun. 

Keldan - sorry your not feeling well.   has it all settled down now? Did you get an embie update today?   everything is going well. 

AFM...really miserable mood today. Chalking it up to hormones but can't seem to shake it. Am purposely avoiding everyone as just can't be bothered to speak to people and just don't want to be around anyone. Just want to wallow in my little bubble of misery. Hoping a good nights sleep is going to improve things otherwise its going to be a mighty long week.


----------



## trying2011

remember me anyone?? 

congrats on all the BFPs

all the BFNs - keep the faith.


----------



## ttc79

hiya trying , how are you doing hun ?xx , i just keep popping back to this forum to catch up on the the news , currently on oct/nov one now just waiting ,. xx


----------



## Attagirl

Dingle - good to "see" u here again!! I am holding my breath for you...!

Keldan - so sorry to hear you haven't been feeling well. I think that nausea is quite high on the list of the side effects of the cyclogest! I hope it passes soon!

Trying and TTC  - hope you are both well. Thanks for popping back and showing us remaining your support.

Birdiepie - I hope the comfie evening in cheers you up. Im sorry you have had such an anxious time. The pains could mean something or not, but the down feeling is probably par for the course...you cant expect your brain to keep the pma for 10 days when part of your brain knows that however developed the science the odds are still against you. The important thing is to allow yourself a little downtime but then to take a deep breath and perk yourself up again...tis not over til the fat lady sings! P.S Try Downton too...am totally hooked!

Trixbell - sounds like your hormones have been playing up too. Hope they settle soon.

Shelleysugar - good to hear your embies did so well and that ET went well. Fingers crossed both for the embies and your sanity during the 2ww!!

AFM - the weekend has gone relatively quickly. 5 days to go!! I have twinges every now and then but the more continuous pains seem to have died off a bit. I am potentially slightly less bloated (now look like I have eaten three grapefruits whole rather than a watermelon!) I have found a new way to take in omegas...get your DH to pick out the fish from Ben & Jerry's Phish Food!! The job I applied for continues to be a useful (if slightly irritating) distraction, having gone through 4 rounds and met 6 people, they appear now to be taking someone through from the first round to the second! Charming! I am going away on the 17th amd they can go jump if they havent given me an offer by then! Hope the next week proves an exciting one for us all!


----------



## Mia78

Hi trying2011

How are things?

I keep popping back on here too to see how everyone's doing.

I'm feeling quite low still and I'm finding it hard to come to terms with my BFN.

We still have the frostie and I have an appointment on Thursday to discuss the next steps, so there's hope. 

Hi to everyone else. Hope you all get your BFPs soon. Good luck!

Xx


----------



## Mia78

Hi ttc79

How are you?

Good luck for your next treatment, hope you don't have to wait too long.



Xx


----------



## dingle123

*Mia*, *trying2011* and *ttc79* - nice to see you ladies 

*Attagirl* - how are you? 2ww sending you mad yet 

*Keldan* - how are you feeling today? All sounds quite awful, really feel for you.

*Shelley* - I have everything crossed for your blastie-babies! 

*Birdie pie* *waves* - not long now, lady


----------



## keldan89

Hi ladies

Ttc, trying & Mia nice to see you back!   & hello to others who pop on to check on us still left. Hope your doing ok  

Dingle not long to go now til otd! Have you been naughty & tested again?!!  

Attagirl not long for you either! We need some good news on here, it's been a bit down lately. At least you don't have to decide about the job til you know the outcome now

Louket did your sleep improve your mood? I'm sure it's hormones & will pass soon

Birdiepie hope your feeling better today

Shelleysugar Congrats on 2 on board! Good luck for your 2ww!

Trix bell hope your mood has improved as well. Its not nice being stroppy when you don't want to but can't help it

AFM we got the call this morning to say we have 2 x 6 cell & 3 x 8 cell embryos so are going to blast on wed!   As expected that's the day of the funeral so we have a busy one. If my symptoms get worse again then we'll freeze & try again next time but I don't feel nausea's anymorejust a bit bloated & sore which, considering what they did to us isn't surprising! If we go ahead on wed i have to have a scan 1 week later to make sure my ohss isnt getting worse so i wonder if we'll find anything out then?!   we're telling everyone that we are freezing & hoping it will work this cycle so we can surprise them all!    we have this week off work so may pop to London for the day tomorrow

Love n  

Kel
Xx


----------



## Trix_bell

Keldan, I am a lot less stroppier now just driving myself crazy with the 'am I or am I not pregnant' torment.  Test date isn't till Sunday and I am far too scared to test early.

Brilliant this cycle is going ahead for you yeh     and your embies are doing so well.  I was gutted I didn't get to blast but I only had 2 that fertilised 1 4 cell and 1 7cell at 2 day transfer.


----------



## ttc79

hi mia78 , am good thanks , not too long to wait now - start again beginning of november .  How are you doing , ? soz to hear about your bfn but just think your frosties will love being all snug , youll get your BFP  all the best , hope it you dont have to wait to long x


----------



## Attagirl

Hi everyone, another slow moving day at work...

Keldan - good to hear you are feeling better and have enough embies to go to blast

Dingle - am looking forward to a formal confirmation from you!! Is your OTD wednesday?

Trix - hope you manage to stay sane - I am totally with you though, am now about the 10 our of 10 level! what about you?!

Birdiepie - hopw are you feeling? More positive?

Shelleysugar - are you enjoying being PUPO?

Louket - hope you have perked up as much for your sake as your DH's!!

Thinking of you all! AFM I am going slightly mad! I would love to test early but I dont think I dare! I finally feel a lot less bloated but have a full feeling esp when I bend down.


----------



## Trix_bell

Attagirl most definately 10/10 now without a doubt.  I didn't eat my lunch today, didnt fancy it and dont really feel like eating which is unlike me - god knows what that's all about  .


----------



## josie37

Hi all

2ww ers - hang in there not long now  

Attagirl - am hooked on Downton too  

ttc, Mia and trying - good to hear from you   Best of luck with any next steps you take x

keldan - hope all works out for wednesday   

Louket - well done on your 3+! am still doing them too!

Shelley - congrats on being PUPO  

AFM bleeding has stopped but they bought my scan forward so only 3 days to wait now  

  

take care all
xx


----------



## Kajal9

Hi guys,

I m kajal... 

I am very new to this forum, just had my ET done on 08oct12 .. It feels like a roller coaster ride. It's only 2nd day, don know how 2weeks are gonna be like... 

I am feeling few cramps on n off.. & trust me every single one scares me.. Don know if it's a good thing or bad..?? 

Anyone going thru same..

My best wishes to all of you

Take care


----------



## dingle123

OTD - definitely a BFP! Our FR line is now nice and dark and Clear Blue also confirmed it @ 1-2 weeks. 

Hope everyone is ok - Keldan - thinking of you today, so much going on for you.


----------



## LiLew

Hi Ladies.  Just popped in to catch up on all the latest news.  Dingle - congrats on the BFP Cycle Buddy!  It cheered me up reading your news 

I'm booked in for a scan on the 22nd to see what my lining is doing during a 'natural' cycle so that they can plan what drugs to put me on to try and thicken it for the next cycle.  So the earliest I'll have FET would be November I think.  

Good luck to you all


----------



## Louket

Hi ladies

Keldan - best of luck today. A lot going on but hope everything goes ok  

Lilew - how have you been? Sounds like your clinic are keen to get your FET right which is brilliant.   everything goes well at your scan and you can get your embies back on board ASAP. 

Dingle - Official congratulations   have you booked your scan?

Kajal - welcome. There aren't  many of us on here still but your more then welcome to join us. Hope the dreaded   isn't driving you too insane. I had cramps on and off all the way through, try not to stress over them, they are quite normal. 

Josie -   good luck with your scan tomorrow. Let us know how you get on. I've stopped doing the tests now as there's not much more they can tell me. I wish they kept going up, that would be a massive help  

Mia -   for your appointment tomorrow. I hope they are able to give you some answers and come up with a plan for you to continue on this journey. 

TTC and trying -   hope you ladies are doing ok. 

Bridiepie, Trix_bell and Attagirl - how are you ladies? Not long to go until OTD are you all hanging on until the day?      for a good result for each of you 

Shellysugar - how are you doing? Hope your managing to keep busy and not going  

AFM...after a bad weekend went to work on Monday morning, bumped into my boss in the lift who asked me how I was and I burst out crying! I don't know who was more shocked, me or him   . I think it was the release I needed as I have felt so much better since and am in a much better frame of mind about everything. To make it even better he has now lightened my workload considerably and is encouraging me to work from home as much as possible which is excellent. 

Counting down the days until the first scan, even though my DP isn't going to be there   but that is another story and not one worth getting stressed about. 

Sending all you ladies some wonderfully sticky


----------



## Trix_bell

Hi Lovely Ladies

Sorry for the AFM post but I am starting to very quickly lose any positivity I had    When I got up this morning there was definately 'something' there when I went to the loo and when I wiped (sorry TMI)  I have been knicker checking all morning but it has not come to anything yet but my tummy feels crampy again.  Yesterday evening I had ver weird twinges going on but it didn't fee like AF pains.  I am positive AF is on her way    I am seriously going crazy today, I can't think about anything else.


----------



## Louket

Trix_bell - don't give up hope yet. Spotting can happen and with no AF your still in the game. 

Try and stay positive, I know it's difficult but you've not got long to go.


----------



## Trix_bell

Now that I have a browny colour when I wipe and have had since this morning I don't think I can wait for either AF to appear which it most probably will or my OTD on Sunday.  I am 10dp2dt is it too early to test with a fast response pregnancy test and can I do it this evening rather than in the morning?  I just want to know cos I feel rubbish at the moment and know that it's probably over for me.


----------



## Marti24

Afternoon ladies,


Trix-bell - keeping everything crossed for you and sending love. 

Dingel - Big fat congrats to you!

As usual, my memory has turned to utter mush for names and what's happening at what point for each of you but of course, wishing well and sending luck and love.


Had 1st stims scan today and getting info out of the scanning woman - I nearly had to give her a Chinese burn to get her to spill!  My lining is "7.5mm, 'A'"  (is that good??  I'm guessing the 'A' part means it is) and I actually have 40 follies.    Yep, 40 - when they said 20 on my scan last week, they actually meant 20 each side.  I have a good percentage at 10mm size but of course, as I have PCOS some may be empty.  Again, is 10mm good??  Argh! 

Was SOOO worried in waiting room, I've had absolutely no side effects from the stimms so was concerned that the drugs weren't working but seems low, slow and steady for us PCOS'ers is the way to go.

Next scan on Friday.  

I really must calm myself!  

x x x


----------



## keldan89

Hi ladies  

OMG! OMG! OMG! I'm pupo!!!!!!!      & now on   ! This is the most pregnant I've ever been as far as I know!! We saw the little embie in my uterus as a little white dot! It was amazing! We have 1 grade 3AA blast on board.   for OTD 24/10/12. 

Funeral was good as funerals go!   DH nan would have been happy. We avoided any confrontations & the wake after as we had to get to the clinic so worked out well in the end. Also found out we are getting a few ££££'s from the sale of the property so will help in the future so financial worries are eased which is unexpected & nice although obviously would be better to have DH nan here but life goes on I suppose. Shame she won't meet her great grandchildren   but she's where she wants to be back with DH grandad  

Marti don't worry they never told me the thickness of my lining either   but be careful of ohss with that many follies. Drink LOADS! milkshakes, water etc & get protein in you from the milkshakes & food. Ohss is not nice!   good luck!

Trix bell I think brown blood is ok cos it's old so could be late implantation bleeding.   it turns out ok for you   if your really worried ring the clinic mine have been great. & don't read too much into AF cramps, it can also be your insides stretching & preparing for baby  

Louket glad your feeling better now  

Lilew good luck for your scan & fet in nov xx

Dingle     1 or 2?!! Hope you have a good pregnancy  

Kajal welcome. I think cramps this early will be your insides sorting themselves out, we've been through a lot lately!   I'm on the 2ww now with you. Good luck x

Josie good luck for scan tomorrow  

Attagirl hope your feeling a bit more normal now 

 &   to all

Kel
Xx


----------



## Louket

Keldan -  well done you. That's really fab news. Tons of very sticky  to help your embie snuggle down. Wonderful to hear that the funeral went smoothly and that DH managed to come with you to ET after all that panic. Lots of rest and no stress during the 2ww. Stay busy and keep yourself occupied. 

Marti - those stats sound really good. 7 is good for lining at this stage and that is a lot of follies. As Keldan said drink tons of water and eat lots of protein. Once they start developing over 10mm you will start to feel them so don't panic. When is your next scan?

Trix_bell -   my clinic said to test 16dp EC so it sounds like you are around that stage. A first response is the most sensitive test there is and detects hcg @ 10 compared to clearblue digital which is 25. If your 15 or so days past EC you can probably test this evening but a morning sample will give you a better concentration level and more accurate result.   that everything is ok.


----------



## keldan89

Thanks Louket  

Also wanted to add some spooky things:

DH lucky number is 13 & we got 13 eggs

The embryologist doing the transfer today had the same birthday as me  

I saw a car numberplate ending bfp  

& hoping the funeral on the same day is a good sign, as 1 life ends another begins    

Xx


----------



## Haley118

Hiya lovely ladies, I am cheating and sneaking in on your thread  (I am on October/November), I can see that you are all experts and just wanted your opinion really.  I have loved reading through your progress.  

I am on buserelin and have been for down regging scan today - I am no expert and things can still be a bit foggy with me, I don't take it all in but I know the basics.  I will do my best.  I have been on buserelin for 15 days and had scan and blood test today.  The scan shows that I have some fluid and my lining is 7mm and they said they would like it to get to 5mm.  They have given me 7 days of tablets to clear the fluid and thin the lining.  So, I have to wait for a bleed (not a period), the bleed will be a result of the tablets.  Once I have a bleed i have ring to book in for another scan.  At first they thought the scan was showing a follie that hadn't gone to sleep but it turned out to be fluid (as mentioned).

The waiting is a killer isn't it.  I have no patience but am enjoying the journey.  Has anyone else experienced this. 

Love and hugs to you all xxxx


----------



## Haley118

keldan89 said:


> Thanks Louket
> 
> Also wanted to add some spooky things:
> 
> DH lucky number is 13 & we got 13 eggs
> 
> The embryologist doing the transfer today had the same birthday as me
> 
> I saw a car numberplate ending bfp
> 
> & hoping the funeral on the same day is a good sign, as 1 life ends another begins
> 
> Xx


Keldan, do you live in Nottinghamshire, my neighbour has a car number plate ending in bfp.. Weird and wonderful eh x


----------



## Trix_bell

Marti24 thank you, I am  it's not af.

Louket I have got first response and I am doing it tomorrow although the brown blood seems have gone now and stopped. I am   af stays away.  I had ec on 28th so hoping this should be ok to test early. I can't go through another day like today.


----------



## Marti24

Morning my sweets,

Keldan - that is FAB news! 

I'm thinking as I'm PCOS a lot of the follies could be old empties but I'm drinking so much water I sometimes make a sloshing sound when I walk. Eating protein and munching on kelp which luckily I adore.

Haley - hello! I can't offer much advice as luckily I down-regged ok but on my baseline scan I was found to have a little fluid in there too. Hope the tablets do the trick and you aren't too anxious.

Love and luck to _everyone_.

x x x


----------



## josie37

Evening all,

Louket -sorry havent replied to your pm yet. Soo tired! Hope you are doing ok

Marti - good luck with scan tomorrow

Trix -hope you are ok today fingers crossed

Hi haley good luck!

Keldan congrats on being pupo!

Dingle big congrats on bfp!!!!

Hi everyone else hope you are ok

AFM big news today 7 week scan. 2 tiny babies with heartbeats ..we are totally shocked and thrilled!!!
 

 
Xxx


----------



## Louket

Josie -        fantastic news. So chuffed for you.  

Trix_bell - did you do your test this morning? Hope your doing ok  

   to Attagirl and Birdpie for your OTD tomorrow.   that the results are good


----------



## Trix_bell

Josie brilliant news, really pleased for you. 

Attagirl didn't test today but am definitely going to in the morning. Full af not arrived yet so   I still have a chance


----------



## Trix_bell

Sorry I meant Louket


----------



## Attagirl

Hi everyone, have been trying to wean myself off the board due to being 15 out of 10 obsessed.

Keldan hope your busy period worked out ok - so bizarre our lucky number is 11, we were married on the 11th and our DD was born on 11th and we also got 11 eggs

Louket hope you are ok

Dingle saw your post on the 2ww thread, hope you are ok.

Josie  - whoopie!!!!! so pleased for you!

Trix - have everything crossed for you!

Marti - hope the scan goes ok

Birdie - I am hoping you are in for a big surprise!

Hayley - not a symptom I had but hope it all goes ok for you.

AFM - I cheated and had the blood test done today to ensure I get the results tomorrow as my potential new employees are putting pressure on me to decide whether I want the job...fingers crossed for me please!


----------



## josie37

Fingers crossed for you Attagirl !! Xxx


----------



## dingle123

Twins!!!!  

Huge congrats Josie!


Attagirl - lots of   for today - not that you'll need it


----------



## dingle123

Trix Belle - thinking of you today - everything crossed


----------



## Marti24

Morning my lovely cyclers,

Just a quickie as I'm typing this on a weeny new gadget and to be honest, its driving me insane as sometimes its a bit uncooperative!

Got back from clinic, due to my PCOS I'm on a low and slow IVF dose so its taking longer for me.

Lining now 10.8, I have seven follies at 10.8 and 11.8 and a number just under that which they are wanting to leave a few days to increase.

Back Monday for another scan but right now, looks like egg collection is Thur. Eek!! Its nearly happening.

Will be back later when I have more time to check thru the page, afternoon off and a To Do List to get through. 

Love and luck to all of you.

X x x


----------



## Trix_bell

BFN for me and period also came full force today    Still need to do my OTD on Sunday but it's not going to show anything different.

Congratulations to those with BFP's and sorry to those who didn't get the result they wanted.  Going to take some time out now and start all over again in the new year as soon as I am able.


----------



## Attagirl

Trix - I hope you are ok. I am so so sorry. I hope the new year brings the fresh start you hope for. Good luck with the next cycle!


----------



## Birdiepie

Well I had an appointment with the nurse this afternoon as it was otd. On my notes they had written my transfer was very difficult and recommended a hysteroscopy. I was a bit cross as before ec I made sure they could do et as I had had previous failed biopsies and they said it was fine as I had had a hysteroscopy in march. Now I am wondering if the difficulties during et reduced the chances of success rendering our one and only go at ivf a waste of time.

I now have an appointment with the consultant in three weeks and apparently am already referred for hysteroscopy which is likely to be in six weeks


----------



## Marti24

Trix,

So sorry to hear your news. I know in situations like this I never really know what to say, so take care.  

XXX


----------



## shelleysugar

So sorry to hear it was a bfn, big hugs     

Shelleysugar x


----------



## Louket

Trix_bell and Birdiepie   so sorry. Take some time and look after yourselves. Don't forget that this is just the first step on your journey and hopefully your clinic can give you some answers and help you plan for your next step. 

Attagirl -   for you Hun. 

Marti - good news. This bit does go really quickly but your going to do fab.   to help those follies continue to grow. 

Dingle - been following you in the other thread but how are you doing? Have you booked a scan?

Keldan & Shellysugar  - hope your doing ok and 2ww isn't driving you  

AFM..nothing much to report. Counting down to first scan on Monday. Symptoms come and go but not worried as boobs growth is doubling as quickly as HCG levels   on my third set of new bras in 2 weeks and this morning guess what - they no longer fit. So now up to a 38H bordering on 38J and only six weeks pg


----------



## keldan89

Morning ladies  

Louket   sounds like your (.)(.) are definitely going for it! Lol!

Trix & birdiepie I'm so sorry    give yourselves some time to get your heads together & move on the way that's best for you 

Marti sounds like your doing well  

Attagirl   the result was good for you. Have you decided about the job yet? Well done for getting it whatever your decision  

Josie Congrats on twins! I'm very jealous! Lol! 

Hi Haley. I live in Essex. Good luck for your treatment  

AFM bloating has gone now, I think it was actually due to constipation (sorry if tmi!) but I hadn't been properly since ec. Have no symptoms at all & currently 3dp5dt. Thought I would be obsessing but I'm quite relaxed about it all   (.)(.) hurt at night when I use the pessary but other than that nothing    Fingers crossed there's something going on in there. Making the dogs a new bed today as they have destroyed the cushions on their sofa   & got a few cake toppers to make for customers this weekend so plenty to keep me busy  

Love &  

Kel
Xx


----------



## shelleysugar

Hi ladies
I'm finding the 2ww really hard and it really is sending me around the bend  .  I don't want to depress everyone but am feeling low.  This is mainly down to two things that happened this week.  The first being my sister and partner coming round to tell us that they are 20 weeks pregnant!!  Due in February.  Although we are obviously delighted for them, it is hard to hear when we are on the dreaded 2WW - timing is everything huh!   I also went to see a really good friend who had a gorgeous baby girl on Tuesday.  I had lots of cuddles and again I'm so happy for them, but I came away feeling rubbish.  I get back to the why us? question.  Life does seem unfair and it seems to put extra pressure on our 2WW - we have so much riding on this working.      

Anyway, here's hoping that Strictly Come Dancing cheers me up tonight.

Keldan - it seems you are doing well on the 2ww and keeping busy  

Louket - well done on making big buns - would seem to be a good sign but people may start to notice before you want them to know!!!!!!!!!!!!!! I guess you could say that you've invested in a new super lift bra!!

Attagirl - how's it going?

Hello to everyone else - gotta run.

Shelleysugar x


----------



## Attagirl

Hi everyone, apologies for the radio silence. 

Shelleysugar - I too had days during the 2ww that I was convinced it hadnt worked and days that I thought it might. I think you have to acknowledge it is just your brain managing its expectations. I truly hope for you that you have a positive outcome so that all the moments which are so bittersweet at the moment are pure joy. The last few months I too have realised that life isnt fair and sometimes it really truly sucks, but you'll get there in the end. 

Birdiepie and Trix - so sorry to hear your sad news.

Louket - Lol, I think you will be exploring parts of the lingerie department you never knew existed shortly. I did the same last time. I went from 32C to 36F I think. There is a reason boobs are occasionally called "fun bags" give up perkiness for the forseeable future!! Hope your scan goes well.

Keldan - hope the time isnt passing to slowly.

Marti - I hope you are doing ok.

AFM - I got a BFP. Last time round I barely told anyone until I was 17 weeks so it feels a little premature to be shouting from the roof tops. I'm a bit superstitious so please dont congratulate me yet! I realised I was being selfish as to those of you waiting you probably just need to know IVF works and it clearly does! Similarly to Dingle I have a low hcg - 56 when I was tested 8dp5dt (I needed to have the result to make the decision job wise) but apparently according to my clinic I should not have been told to tests at 9dp5dt it should have been 14dp5dt so despite an initial panic attack a nurse reassured me that this was actually a reasonable figure. I had actually had BFPs for 3 days prior to the official tests, though the first time my DH told me I was dilussional (or however you spell it!). Yesterday (my 9dp5dt OD) the line on the First Response test was definitely darker than that I got when I tested one day after my period was due with my DD and that went ok, but who knows. My DH had a little panic attack last night as we are away from next Wednesday travelling in Asia and so I wont be able to have a scan until I am 7 weeks also the there is of course a risk of food poisoning. That said we are not exactly slumming it and we are still going. Re the job, I am meeting with them on Tuesday and am going to tell them. They can't revoke the offer but I would like to guage whether it is going to be massively resented as that is clearly not the best way to start. Also I am going to see whether they will include mat leave pay in my contract even if people are not normally entitled to it until later as I would otherwise be losing out on a lot of money. If they say no, I think I will have to turn down the job. In some ways a shame, but I know where my priorities lie.

I am more grateful than I could ever say to you all for your support and friendship over the last couple of months. I wish you all the best of luck. I will carry on checking in while I am away if possible, but it will depend on internet access. I haven't forgotten you though and have my fingers crossed for you.


----------



## shelleysugar

Hi Attagirl - have a fab time and it sounds like you have everything sorted job wise.  I tend to think honesty is the best policy so best of luck with it.  I'm delighted that it is a bfp for you - I know you said no congratulations as it seems premature but a positive is a positive so enjoy it    

Take care
Shelleysugar x


----------



## Attagirl

Thanks Shelley. I'll be thinking of you. Remember to sing/ think " I feel lucky, oh so lucky, I feel lucky and plucky and sticky and bright!!


----------



## shelleysugar

I am singing now!!


----------



## Louket

Morning all

Attagirl - I've been keeping an eye out for a post from you. Like Shellysugar said a positive is a positive but I won't say anything   instead sending you tons of   to help your embie snuggle in tight. Good luck with the job on Tuesday. It's wonderful that they offered it to you after making you jump through so many hoops. If they're a company with integrity then this won't make a difference and if it does then your better off not going there in the first place. Enjoy your trip around Asia and don't worry about the scan most clinics won't test until mid 6w onwards anyway so your on target. 

Shellysugar -   sorry your finding it so tough. News of pregnancies is tough but you will get your time. Stay positive Hun. Try and stay busy and distract yourself as much as possible. Any and everything you can do to divert your attention away from the waiting is a good thing. 

Keldan - sounds like you are keeping busy! Don't worry about symptoms as you can't distinguish them from real or from the pessaries anyway. 

Marti -   for your scan tomorrow 

AFM...first scan tomorrow and hoping its not too early and we get to see a hb. Also seeing my GP for a referral to antenatal. It's definitely starting to feel a bit real now


----------



## josie37

hi girls
hope you are all enjoying your weekends...

Attagirl - great news that you had a positive result   sounds like you're doing the right thing re the job and great that you are having a holiday..you deserve it. take care x

Shelley - not long now hope the wait isn't too unbearable

Keldan - hpe you managed to keep busy over the weekend but also putting your feet up. Wishing you all the best

Dingle - how are you feeling? hope all good

Louket - really wishing you luck for tomorrow. .will be thinking of you

Birdiepie - sorry you've had a tough time re hysteroscopy etc..really hope things work out for you

Hi everyone else hope you're all good


----------



## Marti24

Hello my (not so many of you now!) lovlies.

it's good to see so many of you are having good news, it gives hope it really does - and, I know I could be risking it saying this, *but*, when people I know announce their natural pregnancies I actually envy them (and it shocks me by how much, I get a real burn inside) but when you ladies annouce your BFPs I really honestly am happy for you, I have no envy as I know how much you've all been through physically and emotionally to achieve your dream.

Of course, much love and thought support to those who've been through the mill and didn't get your dream just yet. x x x

Yep, I'm having a Flappy Panic again! 

Had my scan today - I've 9 follies, two at 17, three at 12, two at 11 and two 10's, plus about 20+ that are just under 10 so not counted. My lining is still at 10.8

At my last appointment (Friday) I was told we were aiming for egg collection on Thur.

The clinic now have to double-check with the IVF unit to make sure that this date can go ahead, my clinic likes the lead follie to be 20mm so aren't 100% sure if it's going to be big enough by the time of the trigger shot on Tuesday. Almost all my follies increased by 6mm since my Friday scan so they're doing what they're supposed to be doing, just slower than I'd have liked! 

Ideally (due to Himself having work stuff planned which I'd asked him _three times _ not to do (!) ), I'd like to keep the egg collection date at the [planned] Thursday. Is there anything I can do to help the follies grow that bit plumper - short of eating 3 chickens and a cow.

Sorry, was all so calm throughout the IVF process once it started (apart from the 1st stimm injection which was quite 'Comedy' looking back!), but now I've gone all tense panicky flappity worry bag.

Thank you!
x x x


----------



## Louket

Hi all,

Marti - I have a feeling that there isn't going to be much you can do. I know it's frustrating but you really want to give yourself the best possible result at collection so a few extra days stimming is a good idea. The general advice is protein and water but really your not going to get better than the couple of additional days. Have they suggested a rescan?

Josie - hope your doing ok and it getting too many horrible symptoms. 

Keldan and Shelleysugar - how are you ladies doing? Keeping busy I hope. Not too long to go now  

Dingle - hope your scan went ok  

AFM...I had my first scan today. Initially very excited to see a bean with a flickering heartbeat. The consultant even turned the sound on so we could listen to it. Unfortunately that quickly turned to despair when she noticed a void right next to the sac and said she thought it was a bleed. She couldn't tell at this stage whether it was increasing or decreasing but said there was a chance I could miscarry so to watch for any bleeding, cramping or pain. So back on bed rest with continuous knicker watching and booked for another scan in 7 days.


----------



## josie37

Louket - so sorry your san wasnt straight forward  
Try to stay positive and focus on bleed decreasing ..rest lots
   for you take care


----------



## Marti24

Hi Louket,

Sorry to hear your scan didn't go as you'd liked, can only echo Josie and say bed rest and try to remain positive and calm (easier said than done I know!).  

Back Wed for another scan. I suppose my life would be dull if it all went to scheduled plan! 

xxx


----------



## shelleysugar

Louket - I'm so sorry - what a worry.  As the other girls have said - stick to best rest and drink lots of water.  I hope the next 7 days go by quickly for you     

Marti - I hope you get to have EC on Thursday as you wish - it's amazing how much the follies grow between scans.  Keeping fingers crossed for you.

Hello to everyone else still on this thread.

Shelleysugar x


----------



## Attagirl

HI everyone just a quickie:

Louket - got everything crossed for you! Hope you can take your mind of it and properly relax. Good book? Films? Box sets?

Marti  - hope EC goes smoothly!

Hope you are doing well Keldan and Shelleysugar!

Thinking of you all!

With lots of   and  and


----------



## keldan89

Hi ladies  

Attagirl how did it go with that job?

Shelleysugar sounds like your going as   as me on the 2ww! I know what you mean about life being unfair. My bro in laws gf is due jan & they weren't even trying. Waiting til 20 weeks is a bit much! If they're anything like my friends tho they were probably scared or worried about telling you cos they didn't wanna hurt your feelings   

Marti hope your scan goes ok tomorrow   I dont know what I'd do if my life wasn't taken up with ivf    

Louket   & keeping everything crossed for you.  

AFM I've had a rough day   yesterday had cramps all day like AF was coming & today they've been worse. At lunch I went to the loo & some old crinone gel came out. Sone was brown, some pink & some red & a bit later when I went again (been on knickerwatch all afternoon!   ) when I wiped it was slightly pinkish. I also had a tiny speck of dried blood. DH rang the clinic who said it was all normal as long as it wasn't fresh blood. I'm a bit scared cos the cramping is still here & it feels like AF is gonna show any sec  
I have an appointment at the clinic in the morning to monitor for my ohss so hopefully I can get sone reassurance. I thought id be strong & not Wang to test early but my resolve is fading fast! How early can I test & get an accurate result?!   I'm 6dp5dt

Kel
Xx


----------



## Louket

Hi ladies

Thanks for all of the replies. 

Attagirl - hope the job meeting went well. Did you mange to book a scan date? Enjoy your holiday and get loads of rest, you deserve it

Keldan -   cramping is quite normal and so is spotting, not that it's going to reassure you much. My clinic OTD was 16dp EC. I tested at 15. I would say that the trigger is definitely out of your system by now so no false positive but you may not get a true result for another few days yet. Try and hang in there and good luck for tomorrow. 

Marti -   for your scan tomorrow. Hope those follies are on track and EC can go ahead this week.

Josie - hope your ok  When is your next scan?

Shelleysugar -   for a good result for you. Hope your not going  

AFM...been knicker watching like crazy and still nothing. Had a few cramps yesterday but put that down to the scan and eased within a couple of hours. Have been googling like crazy (what did we do before the Internet!) and think I found an answer - subchronic hematoma. Everything I've read so far says chances of mc are low but have emailed my nurse for advice. Knicker watch continues for now and counting down to Monday.


----------



## josie37

Louket -hope it is that and low chance of mc..keep you feet up.   No scan date yet i need to be referred to midwife.

Keldan - sorry youve had rough day hope clinic visit helps. I tested 9dp3dt but that was only because i was really convinced AFwas on way. Its probably better to hang on if you can x

Hi everyone else  
x


----------



## dingle123

*Keldan* - I posted to you on the 2ww thread but just wanted to say I'm thinking of you. Hopefully your appointment today will give you a little reassurance 

*Louket* - posted to you on the pregnancy section but just wanted to check in again and say I hope the time whizzes by between now and next scan.

*Marti* - any update on when ec will be? Good luck with scan today xx

*Attagirl* - hope you're doing ok - are you having another hcg test or are you going to leave it now?

*Shelley* - how are you doing? Not long now till OTD 

*Josie* - has your news sunk in yet! So exciting 

AFM: I'm off for my third hcg test today at the EPU. The numbers may not be what we want to hear but least we'll know. The EPU have been amazing - supportive, responsive and also quick with the results.

Hope everyone has a lovely day - the rain appears to have stopped finally!

Xxx


----------



## keldan89

Hi ladies  

Dingle hope your tests are going the right way. Good luck at the epu today   thank you for thinking of me  

Josie I think I'm gonna try & hang on til the weekend depends on if tge bleeding gets worse but thank you  

Louket I'm knickerwatching like   too! Hope everythings going ok  

So inhad a little more bleeding a couple of times when I wiped this morning & it was brighter red with some clots (sorry if tmi!) consultant said that the bleeding could be implantation & coupled with my nausea is quite a positive sign. I'm still at risk of ohss so have to be careful but he checked my breathing & BP & all ok. I'm still stressing & knickerwatching tho!

Kel
Xx


----------



## dingle123

Glad the consultant was reassuring! 

How many days post transfer are you now?


----------



## keldan89

7dp5dt. Don't wanna jinx it but bleeding seems to have stopped for now


----------



## keldan89

Knew I'd spoken too soon   red blood now    tmi alert! Had a big lump of crinone come out that looked like poo!   nasty! Really hoping it stops soon xx


----------



## dingle123




----------



## Marti24

Evening ladies,

Just a quickie as typing this on the weeny typo gadget which doesn't let me view previous posts. 

Had scan today, lead follie each side at 20, rest 18 and under.  Got ten in total.

Unusually I was told to take 1 final dose of Menopur tonight, then a final sniff of nasal at 9pm THEN at 9:30 I can trigger, egg collection on Friday a Oxford. 

All seems really real now! 

xxx


----------



## Cazzy2000

Hi ladies, I haven't posted for write a while but I've been keeping up with everyones recent journeys, I am currently in the middle of my two week wait, I have to say its horrendous, wish I could go to sleep and wake up on sunday ready to test. I've had some twinges and pains below but no blood as yet, I wish i had a wee camera in there to see what exactly is happening, I'm currently 11dp2dt and im going s wee bit nuts so I came back to work on monday and feel so much bettet not being at home alone with my thoughts. 
How is everyone?

Marti - good luck for friday, are you being put to sleep?? I thought I was but I didnt get put to sleep and it totally threw me cos I want expecting to be awake.

Keldan - how are you?? I've been following your journey because you mentioned before about being  
nhs funded same as me and I thought our journeys would be identical.

Hi to everyone else and massive congrats to those who I seen have had recent BFP's

Xxxxx


----------



## keldan89

Hi ladies  

Cazzy nice to see you back   I'm going completely mental!   this bleeding is really getting me down   just wish either AF would come & put me out of my misery or the bleeding would stop (preferred!) raaaahhh!!!! 

Marti hope trigger shot went ok. Have a nice drug free day today & good luck for ec tomorrow  

Dingle how did your tests go? Hope everythings ok in there  

AFM bleeding stopped overnight   then started again as soon as I got up!   has been on & off again all day. Darker now but still not quite a period. Poor DH doesnt know what to do with me!

Kel
Xx


----------



## dingle123

*Keldan* - I am really feeling for you right now. So, so scary to see blood..and yet it is so common! 

*Marti* - I think I did mine in that order too - menopur was brought forward, sniff stayed the same and then trigger. Hope you're enjoying your drug free day - what time do you go in tomorrow? Everything crossed xx

*Cazzy* - thinking of you - half way there!

*Attagirl* - you've gone quiet - hope all ok xxx

*Shelley* - another day down! Sending you tons of  for OTD xxx

AFM - had a very early scan today - single gestation sac seen, measuring 4mm (!) - possible second sac but not definite and we will know more in 10 days @ next scan.

For now....I can relax a smidgen.

Xx


----------



## Marti24

Hello my sweets,

Not many of us left now is there?!

Trigger went OK, unfortunately when removing the needle from the Ovitrel pen and pushing it back into the storage cap I neglected to spot it has a needle at both ends. Right in the index finger!! 

Feeling a bit barrel tummy today which I'm not liking, quite uncomfortable. 

Go in for EC at 10:30 but not sure if I'm awake or asleep. Told not to eat after midnight so can assume its cannula in the hand time or they've mistaken me for a Gremlin.  

Hoping the rest of you are hanging on in there!

xxx


----------



## Louket

Evening ladies

Marti -   that everything goes well tomorrow. I'm sure your going to do great. I had sedation  but was out for the count. One second I was talking about the Olympics the next I was waking up to DP peering over me. 

Shelleysugar - was your OTD today? Ally hope it was a good result. 

Keldan - hang in there Hun   bleeding seems to be quite normal. I know it's stressful but try and stay  

Dingle - great news for your scan, you must be so relieved. 

Cazzy - the 2ww does send you   but I found that working helped to keep me distracted.   your embie is snuggling down 

AFM...knicker watching continues. DP had a massive go at me for not taking the advice on Monday and running myself ragged with work so am now officially on leave and on bed rest. Wonderful session of acupuncture so feeling very relaxed and counting down to Mondays scan


----------



## shelleysugar

Dear all

I tested early on Tuesday after feeling like AF was coming and it was a bfn, confirmed this morning on the otd.  I'm gutted and trying to come to terms with another unsuccessful cycle.  We're talking about doing a second IVF in the new year, once I've recovered mentally and physically.  Wishing everyone on here the best of luck with tx and bumps.

Shelleysugar xx


----------



## Louket

Shelleysugar   so sorry to hear that. Take some time out for yourself and I'm hoping and   for a more successful cycle for you on your next attempt.


----------



## Marti24

Shelley sugar - sad to hear your news. Make time to build yourself up until you feel mentally and physically strong enough to make that decision.  

Egg collection was OK, was asleep and out for the count. A bit down about it actually, my clinic said I'd be looking to get between 8 and 10 eggs, but Oxford only got 3 - the 3 biggies as they sad the others not mature enough.

I know I'm being a worry but I can't help feeling that my chances are ultra low with just these 3. I know its Quality over Quantity but doesn't stop me being upset and questioning my actions : I.e. should I have eaten more protein, eaten more veg, drank more water. My diet was good, I'm now just doing that stupid analytical thing. Urgh!

Good luck and love to Louket, Dingle, Keldan and Cazzy. 

Oxford calling me tomorrow with the fertilisation news and a pencilled date for transfer. Will be a big bag of tension until then. 

X x x


----------



## keldan89

Hi ladies!  

Dingle that's great news re your little embie! Fingers crossed it carries on doing good.  

Louket glad your DH is looking after you. This is def more important than any work! That can wait!   hope you have a chilled weekend planned

Shelleysugar I'm so sorry for your news   hope your doing ok  

Marti glad ec went well, mine wasn't very nice as I was awake. 3 is good. It only takes 1! Some others earlier on the thread only had 1 & they had success so think positive     for a good call tomorrow

AFM well my bleeding stopped again last night & hasn't started again yet so now I'm worrying that something else has gone wrong!!!!   I am officially going   on this 2ww. DH has banned me from testing early! My friend asked a doula she knows who thinks it was implantation bleeding but I think the problem I have if is I believe the bleeding & nausea is a good sign I'll be more disappointed if I get a bfn. Trying not to get my hopes up too much but thinking positively is like walking a tightrope!   had a really busy day today so kept me occupied & have more cake toppers to make this weekend along with some cakes to plan a wedding & 30th party sat night then gonna take my mate out on sun for lunch then it's mon & only 2 more sleeps til otd!  

Hope everyone has a good weekend 

Love &   to all

Kel
Xx


----------



## Louket

Marti - a massive    and reassure you about your numbers today. 

I think with PCOS they do try and keep the numbers low on purpose due to risk of OHSS but from everything I've seen and read on here it really does help to produce the best quality eggs. 

I only had 3 collected at EC, went to blast had one put back and one on ice and look at me now! There have been lots of ladies on our thread who have had low collections and gone on to have  

Try not to stress too much, easier said than done, it really, really is quality over quantity. Sending lots of   for your call tomorrow. 

Keldan - not long to go   for you too. I'm very impressed with how active and busy you are. Have a lovely weekend and lots of   for your little embie.


----------



## Attagirl

Hi all

Just a quickie as am in Nepal. 

Marti- good to hear you've finally hit the exciting part. Hope your fears are unfounded.

Louket- hope the rescan goes ok. Ru showing yet?

Dingle- what tests have u been having? Congrats on the sac and poss two!!

Keldan - fingers crossed the bleeding is a good sign!

Crazy- hope ur doing ok.

Afm- the highlights, told my potential new employers , who were lovely but wldnt break policy on mat leave entitlements so turned it down. Prob for the best. Feeling a bit sorry for myself as my DD had a barfung bug first day of our hol which I appear to have caught so I was up most of the night worth D&V! Lovely and more than a bit worrying. Am trying to rehydrate. Hope ur all doing well.


----------



## Marti24

Well I got the call that I was expecting and that in my heart would tell me bad news.

I was right.

Out of the 3 eggs, one fertilised abnormally so is discounted. The other two haven't done a thing. They'll check again later and if they do anything, the hospital will call, if no movement they'll call Sunday.

They said its unlikely at this stage they'll fertilize now and I don't hold out any hope at all either.

A bit annoyed at hospital, my sheet said IVF/ ICSI yet they left all 3 as IVF so I can't help wonder if they ICSI'd one, would it have worked??

Had a bit of a cry and will be ringing my local clinic Monday to tell them the bad news and work out what next. 

Good luck to the rest of you, maybe see you around in the future.

xxx


----------



## Louket

Marti -   Hun, I'm so sorry. I can only imagine what your going through. I really hope your clinic can get to the bottom of what happened to give you a better response on your next go. 

Attagirl - sorry to hear you and DD have been poorly on your well deserved break. Hope you recover quickly and are able to enjoy the rest of your time away.


----------



## keldan89

Marti I'm so sorry hun   We did half ivf & half icsi lucky we did cos the ivf didn't work. It must be so frustrating to go through everything for something like that to happen. I know it's mo consolation now but you now know one of the problems & they can change things next time & fingers crossed you will get your bfp   huge   to you xx hope you get a better call tomirrow. Have everything crossed for you xx

Attagirl sorry you & dd are not well. Hope it passes soon without any bad effects   have a lovely holiday!

Louket I have to keep busy or I'd go even more   ! Plus the cake toppers need to be gone this weekend, they're already a week late!  

Not many of us left now! Hope everyone has a good weekend xx


----------



## Attagirl

Marti- I'm so sorry to hear that things haven't worked out for you this time. That must always be incredibly frustrating to know that your chances were not optimised is really upsetting. I would really query what the clinic's reasoning was. 

Keldan - good to hear you are hanging in there. Not long to go now. Haven't gone back and got the story on the cake toppers but am intrigued.

Louket- thanks for your good wishes, I hope you are taking it easy.

I am feeling much better. I woke up at the crack of dawn abs starving this morning which must be a good sign. Did a clear blue digital test and got a 3+ which was a relief after yesterday! 

Take care of yourselves!


----------



## dingle123

*Louket* - posted to you over on the preg section - but another good luck for your scan tomorrow - I have everything crossed that all is ok. 

*Keldan* - how was your weekend? Not long now! Xx

*Marti* - sending you a huge hug - I am so, so sorry. Lots of  for your journey going forward xx

*Attagirl* - glad the clear blue numbers have jumped up - esp after D & V. Hope you're feeling much better now.

*Shelley* -  - wishing you lots of luck for next cycle in the new year. Xxx

AFM: I have my second scan a week tomorrow....so this week is going to drag obsessing over symptoms.

Hope everyone had a lovely weekend xxx


----------



## shelleysugar

Hi ladies, thank you so much for all your well wishes, it's a real comfort to know there are people out there that know how this experience feels.

Marti -   I'm so sorry that the EC was disappointing - it's such a lot to go through, to not get fertilised eggs at the end of it.  Best of luck with the next step.

Attagirl - hope you and your DD have recovered from d&v on your travels and you are taking care of yourself.  

Keldan - well done on not testing early - best of luck, I think this thread deserves some more bfps!!

Dingle - good luck with your scan next week - it must be soooo hard having to wait.

Louket - good luck with your scan tomorrow, I hope it goes well. 

I can't believe it's Sunday night already - where did the weekend go??

Shelleysugar x


----------



## Marti24

Well it would seem I'm 'back in the game'. Possibly a few grey hairs though!

Firstly,thank you for all your lovely wishes. Saturday was a day of extreme emotions to say the least.

09:21 = the call re: abnormal fertilisation and no action on other two. Not much hope for them either at this stage.

I spend a good amount of time having a cry, getting angry, questioning myself and the clinic.

12:10 = I get a call, one egg has just fertilised! Had a chat with embryologist, asked why no ICSI. Apparently my eggs and hubsters sperm were graded excellent quality, so they put straight to IVF as they could see no reason why it wouldn't work. He said the whole lab was stunned as to what had happened. Then they were even more stunned when one egg went on to fertilise. He said that that hardly *ever* happens. I was booked in for egg transfer on Sunday, assuming the fertilised egg went on to divide.

I didn't want to post anything here for pure fear of putting a jinx on it.

So, Sunday waiting for the 'fail' call and was sick 3 times with the stress of it all. No call, so off to Oxford for the transfer.

I know you aren't supposed to get attached to it at this early stage, but my little cell cluster is now being called Rocky, after the slow-but-gets-there-eventually boxer.  

This sounds pathetic but am utterly mentally and physically worn out!

I'm typing this on a nexus which kindly removes all your status tickers so I'm not sure what stages you are all at. Hoping those of you on 2ww are still in possession of finger nails. 

Big love & hugs,
xxx


----------



## dingle123

Omg your poor heart! So, so pleased for you! Roll on OTD and that BFP!!!


----------



## Louket

Marti - I'm absolutely made up for you   I was gutted after your last post but it just goes to show that its not over till its over and what a wonder embie you have. 

Number one priority now is bring your stress levels down and relax, relax, relax. Usually I say to keep busy on the   but I reckon after what you've been through you need a few days to chill out. I'm   hard for you and rocky  

Dingle - how are you doing Hun? No more bleeding I hope.  

Attagirl - hope your feeling better and enjoying your holiday now. Did you get a scan date?

Keldan - hope your ok   not long to go now.     for you

Shelley -   hope your doing ok. Have you booked a follow up?

AFM...what a day! After seeing blood yesterday (although never got heavier than spotting) was resigned to a terrible scan and waiting for a full flow to start. But low and behold the hematoma has shrunk to practically nothing! 0.2cms from 2cms last week! The sonographer said i may get a bit more spotting but its obviously reabsorbing naturally and nothing to worry about. 

Baby is doing brilliantly, actually looks like a mini person on the picture, very loud strong heartbeat and measurements are bang on target. 

So that's it. I'm discharged from the clinic and officially   referral to antenatal has been done and just waiting for booking appointment. I honestly cannot believe it. 

Nobody will ever understand what a roller coaster IVF is until they've been through it. Sending massive   to all of you strong, brave, courageous women. This process puts you through the wringer and I couldn't have gotten out the other side without you.


----------



## keldan89

Marti that is amazing news!   im soooo pleased for you! You have a real fighter there. Hope you can chill now & enjoy being pupo!  

Louket fantastic news about your little one! I definitely agree with your last comment. All my friends thought ivf was remove the eggs, fertilize them, put them back, voilà baby!   they didn't know about the waiting, hormones, scans, risk of nothing working or fertilizing, stress of knowing your pupo but waiting etc etc! You definitely have to really want kids to go through all this!  

Shelleysugar I think we need some more bfp's too. It's been a bit quiet recently. Hope your doing ok  

Dingle I kept myself very busy over the weekend! Only way I can stay sane! Sort of! How you feeling? X

Attagirl Glad your feeling better & still showing bfp. Cake toppers I make as a side business   if you google caked in clay you will see my website & work! It gives me a bit of pocket money & I've learnt how to do cakes as well so have a few to make for friends bdays coming up so still gonna be keeping me busy! I always have to have something to make or I go   !

AFM been feeling nauseous every afternoon since sat about 4/5 o clock but other than that nothing is happening!   Hoping that's a good sign!   only 2 more sleeps (more like naps at the mo as I can't really sleep through nerves   !) to go!   Im not sure I wanna test now! I'm happy being pupo & don't want my bubble to burst!  

Kel
Xx


----------



## dingle123

*Keldan* - just wanted to wish you lots and lots of luck for tomorrow!


----------



## Attagirl

Wow, sounds like its been exciting few days!

Marti - what a relief! Fingers crossed for a smooth transfer.

Louket- great news! Almost like a second BFP! Hope your DH continues to spoil you!

Keldan - have everything crossed for you! I checked out your site, v impressive! 

Shelleysugar- so sorry had missed your post. I hope the follow up proves helpful and that your BFP is round the corner!

Dingle- how ru doing?

AFM- well my trip is still proving challenging! My stomach is still screwed, hurt my neck before I came out but not badly but a week later it had cOmpletely gone into spasm so I had my first Indian hospital experience today, a little odd but it eased the pain a bit for the bargain price of £14! Anyway off to goa tomorrow for the chilled part of the trip so will hopefully mend! Desperate to have my scan but have got another 1.5 weeks to wait!


----------



## keldan89

Thanks dingle   I am pooping my pants!   I'm happy to stay ignorantly pupo at the mo & really don't want to poas!     yet but I know the progesterone can stop that. Really hoping I can it some good news on here tomorrow  

Attagirl I'm impressed your keeping up with us whistle galavanting round india!   glad you like my website! I'll make one for the christening when your baby arrives!   hope you enjoy chilling in goa  

AFM I don't think I'm gonna get any sleep tonight with the anxiety & trying to hold my pee in so in concentrated in the morning! After 7 1/2 years of Ttc I don't think ive ever wanted anything more! All you ladies have been fantastic though so thank you for your support over the last couple of months.  

See you in the morning!  

Kel
Xx


----------



## Louket

Keldan - popped in to wish you   for tomorrow. Have everything crossed for a positive. I also checked out your website, lovely work. I can see how it keeps you so busy!

Attagirl - sorry your trip has started out a bit chaotic. Hopefully the second part will be more relaxing. Yesterday was definitely like a second BFP but had some spotting today. Even though I was told to expect it your heart almost stops beating when you see it. In any case it lasted no more than an hour then my antenatal appointment came through the door and made me feel much better.   roll on Friday! 

Marti - how are you feeling? Hope your getting loads of relaxing in after the trauma of the weekend. Sending tons of sticky   your way


----------



## josie37

Hi all
Keeping up to date with you all though not posting much as too tired to go on computer and when i did post on phone last night i ended up losing it...grrrr! Also had a rollercoaster few days with heavy bleed a&e visit on sat... Had scan on Monday though and all appears fine  

Will do personals in sec as dont want to lose this too!!
X


----------



## josie37

Louket hope you are now relaxing a bit more. Try not to worry about spotting xx
Shelley so sorry things didnt work out this time  
Keldan everything crossed for tomorrow
Dingle hope you are hanging in there
Attagirl you internet connection from india is better than my phone! Enjoying the relaxing part of you holiday
Marti sounds like you have been through mill try to relax a bit now

Hi to anyone else still checking in Xxx


----------



## shelleysugar

Good luck for tomorrow Kel, sending you lots of positive vibes      

Shelleysugar x


----------



## keldan89

Morning ladies

Well I've been up since 5 & held out testing til 6.30 & as thought it's a bfn for us   absolutely devastated. Confirmed on the clinics test & cb digital

Good luck to everyone with their pregnancies & Marti fingers crossed you get a bfp.  

I'll be popping on to check up but gonna take a couple of days to get myself together. Gotta go to work today   hopefully I can hold it together 

Thank u guys for all your support you really are an amazing group of ladies  

Kel
Xx


----------



## Louket

Oh Keldan   I'm so sorry. Your right to take some time out and I   that your next steps produce the result you want.


----------



## Marti24

Keldan my sweet, so sorry to read your post. Sending love and hugs to you and your hubby.  


I'm trying to keep relaxed, eating healthy stuff and sleeping a lot (I am part human, part cat for my ability to lay on the sofa and be asleep in minutes these days!). 

Love and luck to the rest of you lovelies,
x x x


----------



## keldan89

Thank you ladies. The clinic have asked me to test again on fri as I haven't had a bleed & my friend is going out to get me a couple of first response tests but I still feel it's not happened for us this time xx


----------



## LadyHarrop

Ive not posted on this thread since my bfn, at end of aug. But recognise alot of names, and alot of the sentiments contained in your posts. Ivf is such a tough journey. But wanted to share my good news, as it seems my miracle has happened. During my nurse consultation to start my frozen cycle, i had a scan which showed i,m 6 wks pregnant!!!   i simply burst into tears. 
Who knows why now, maybe some of the drugs were still in my system? But i hadnt allowed myself to think i could be despite af being late.
Occasionally fairy tales come true. But its so hard dealing with emotions when they dont.

Keldan, try to take the time to deal with everything. I know i didnt, i carried on going to work etc, thinking if i stopped i,d fall apart completely.

Hugs to you all x


----------



## Trix_bell

LadyHarrop - I have not posted on here since my BFN a couple of weeks ago but I have logged on today and seen your post.  What absolutely amazing news and it also give the likes of me hope.  We have no frosties and are waiting on our follow up appointment on 16th November to find out when we can start the next cycle but in the meantime we are for sure trying naturally so this gives me hope.  The consultant has always said to us there is hope this can happen for us.
Thank you for sharing your brilliant and postive news, it's cheered me up no end  

Keldan - we were speaking when I was on my 2ww, I am so very sorry for your BFN  it's so unfair this journey.


----------



## Trix_bell

Keldan - seeing as you have not bled yet there is still hope.  Somebody just recently got a BFP on her OTD but still had not come on so tested again the next day and she got a BFP!  Having not bled is good, I came on 2 days before my OTD!  Good luck.
xx


----------



## Trix_bell

sorry BFN on her OTD


----------



## dingle123

Keldan....I am so, so sorry. No cliche comments....just truly sorry and thinking of you. Xxx


----------



## Louket

LadyHarrop - that is wonderful news!   You hear lots of stories about women conceiving after a failed attempt. Really hope that you now have a stress free pregnancy. 

Keldan - sounds like good advice if you haven't had a bleed. I'm sending tons of   your way

Trix_bell - how are you doing Hun   have you had a follow up appointment?

Dingle - hope your doing ok

Shelleysugar - hope your ok  

Marti - glad to hear your resting. Sending sticky   to help your embie snuggle down.


----------



## ruby5

Hi guys,

Not posted for a while but been checking in to see how the rest of you did. 

Keldan: I read your post this morning and wanted to say how sorry I am, its such an awful feeling, take care, and best wishes for your next move xx

Dingle: Congratulations, I see you got a BFP!

Sorry for everyone else's BFN! And congratulations to those who achieved their BFP! Xxx

Ruby x


----------



## josie37

Keldan so sorry .. Take care of yourself . Really hope things work out for you in future xx 

Ladyharrop - congrats..great news , what a shock !! and sure you have given ladies on here hope re natural conception. Take care and feet up  

Xxx


----------



## shelleysugar

Hi Keldan, I popped on here to check your news and I am so sorry to read that it hasn't worked out for you this time.  Obviously wait until the AF comes but I just knew when I had my bfn.  I was in shock for the first 24 hours and didn't really face up to it.  It was only when I told my mum that the floodgates opened, which they needed to!!  You are in the same boat as me in that there were no frosties which is even worse because it is alot to go through and then have nothing to show for it.  Take care of yourself and stay in touch.  

Shelleysugar x
p.s. A large glass of wine might help!!!!!


----------



## shelleysugar

Ladyharrop - what fab news - congratulations and thanks for sharing


----------



## Attagirl

keldan, so sorry to hear. nothing to say beyond give yourself some time and then all the best for the future. will be thinking of you. still have fingers crossed that AF doesnt visit!!!

ladyharrop- so happy for you. i have a good friend to whom exactly the same happened. she had been ttc for 7 years and had lots of issues so there is clearly some residual effect from the meds. i hope the pregnancy runs smoothly. 

is marti the only one on the 2ww now? how are you holding up Marti?

dingle- how are you doing? 

Afm- 8 days until my scan and counting. i already look about 4 months pregnant so will be doing some shopping to hide the bump at work when i get back. otherwise chilling in Goa...

wishing you all the best!


----------



## Marti24

Morning to the Last Few Standing!

Hope that you are all doing well - yep, I'm on Day Five of the lovely 2ww and so far I'm not finding it as stressy as I thought I would.  Ask me this time next week though and I'll probably bite your head off!!

I think I may be the last one, typical, I've always been the straggler, running behind everyone else! 

Lots of love,
x x x


----------



## shelleysugar

Hi Marti
Slow and steady wins the race...... good luck with your 2WW.

Shelleysugar x


----------



## keldan89

Hey guys

Marti I'm glad the 2ww isn't too bad for you.   it's good news next week  

Ladyharrop that is amazing news! Congratulations!  

Shellysugar yep no frosties like you so have to start again   fingers crossed next time works & we both get frosties. Maybe see you on a cycle thread next year

Thank you everyone for your kind comments.   I tested thurs & fri with FRER but still bfn   stopped the pessaries yesterday but still no AF & mild cramping   Hope it comes soon, just wanna get back to normal to build my strength up for the next go. Follow up with the consultant on fri & have written a list of questions I need the answers to. Guessing it's gonna be the new year now before we can go again 

 to all

Kel
Xx


----------



## keldan89

Oh & am currently babysitting 4 my 4 month old nephew! Makes me realise how much I want my own! Trying to hold it together!


----------



## shelleysugar

Hi Kel, well done on getting a quick follow up consultation - mine's not until the end of the month, but like you, I'm not expecting to start more tx until the new year.  I sympathise completely with the babysitting issue!  I found out today that a good school friend who I haven't seen in ages has had baby boy twins recently - I'm pleased I found out before bumping into her, but although I'm so happy for her I am also soooooooo jealous.  I've had half a bottle of wine tonight so am feeling alot better now and putting a lid on it!!!!

Shell x


----------



## keldan89

Hey Shell

Hope your head isn't too sore this morning!   one of the good things about our clinic is it's small & very personal so things get done pretty quickly. I just hope my AF isn't delayed by too much due to the drugs!  

1 of my best mates is due on wed & another is 4 months gone so I've text all my friends to explain what's happened & that I'm taking some time out which they're being really good about.  It's just so difficult isn't it cos no one knows what to say & anything they do say is always wrong anyway!   

Kel
Xx


----------



## Louket

Hi guys

Haven't posted for a while

Keldan -   how are you doing? I know what you mean about other people. People have tiptoed Round me for years when announcing their pregnancies. I do find it really difficult but I am genuinely happy for them. We've purposely only told a handful of people about this cycle to avoid the awkwardness. 

Shelleysugar - secretly jealous of your vino   but hope your doing ok. Cycling again in the new year is a good idea. Hopefully your follow up appointment will give some insight and set a plan for what's next for you  

Marti - how you doing Hun.   for a positive for you. Hope your managing to stay sane. 

Attagirl - hope your enjoying your holiday and getting to relax. Your probably on a scan countdown like I was!

Ladyharrop - are you still on could nine?!? Have you managed to book an early scan?

Josie - hope your doing ok. Have you booked in with antenatal?

Dingle - do you have a scan coming up soon? How are the symptoms?

 to all the ladies checking in periodically

AFM...not much to report. Antenatal on Friday was surreal but lovely and now officially in the system. Just feel like its a constant waiting game. The anxiety is never far away so just trying to focus on each milestone and not stress too much. Easier said than done


----------



## LadyHarrop

Hi All - Just a quick thank you message as about to leave work: 

Thanks ever so much for the good wishes. Still feeling very cautiously happy about it all. Will feel alot better after approx 8 week scan in 10 days time. But I suppose there's always another scan to worry about...like you say Louket, its a waiting game! 

x x


----------



## Haley118

Ladies, I am on the oct/nov thread, can you help, been for stimming scan today and have 9 follies - is that good? x


----------



## Haley118

The other thing that worried me was when I had my stimming scan I had just been and emptied my bladder ten minutes beforehand and the lady doing the scan said I had a full bladder - confused


----------



## Haley118

sorry for keep updating but you  ladies are experts.  I have had the call from clinic and i have another scan on thursday.  They have said that there are 9 follies, 2 of which are at 15mm.  I am so excited /nervous.  

Love and luck to you all x


----------



## Louket

Hi Hayley

9 follies is a good number. My clinic usually want a minimum of 3 over 18mm before they book EC and it sounds like you are well on your way. 

This part of the journey goes really quickly and is quite nerve racking 

A massive good luck for your next scan


----------



## Haley118

*Louket* - thanks hun, that's really kind of you and helpful


----------



## Attagirl

haley i was told the same as Louket so looking good.

louket good to hear you are on track. am totally counting down the days to my scan on fri but am currently going thru stomach issue no.2 and have a stonker of a headache so am trying to hydrate. will in some ways be releved to get home on thursday!


----------



## Marti24

Hi Ladies,

Still staying remarkably calm which is not like me at all.  I suppose you can't change fate so I can't do anything until test day when I'll either be whopping with joy or yelling in anger. 

Oddly, my sense of taste has gone totally mental probably due to the progesterone.  Am enjoying weird combos of food (cottage cheese and soy sauce), and last night I tried the rather delicious cheese I bought last week only to find I now can't stomach it, it actually tasted of solid vomit.    

Hmm, actually, a few of my nails are a bit ragged so I've clearly being anxiously nibbling without realising it!

x x x


----------



## keldan89

Hi ladies  

Marti glad your doing ok on the 2ww. It's hard to know what symptoms are pg related and what are the meds! Hope yours are a good sign  

Haley my bladder would fill up really quickly too!   9 is really good. Good luck  

Louket I'm doing ok thanks. Still have down moments but looking forward now

AFM we had our follow up today. They don't know why it failed as everything was excellent, blasto, lining, sperm, eggs etc. My body just didn't accept it I suppose. We are still unexplained & DH sample was 95% motility, last time during acupuncture it was 30%!   so somethings gone right! Although the count had dropped to 4m.   then they dropped the bombshell - we have to wait 6 months   before another try!!!!   I'm devastated but they said it's because of my age & to make sure my body recovers well. So I have to call in feb to arrange a meeting with the nurse to start again. But I also found out we get 3 fresh cycles & 3 frozen on nhs so a possibility of 6 goes!   & I can have 2 embryos or 1 blasto put back next time. 

I think I'm going to enjoy the rest of this year & get everything out of my system then start again with the healthy eating etc in jan ready for April. You never know we might be like ladyharrop & a miracle might happen!   oh & go on holiday somewhere I think.

Hope everyone is doing ok & good luck to those of you waiting for scans. I may see some of you around next year

Kel
Xx


----------



## Marti24

Hi Keldan,

Shocked you have to wait 6 months cos of your age 'to allow your body to recover' .... you're only 31 for goodness sakes!! 

Yes, getting odd symptoms - had a sore lower back for a few days now too and my sense of smell is more accute (this means the tube commute is a true assault on my nose!), but I could be reading more into random bodily things.

Got my OTD Sunday and to be honest, I'm scared. I'm happy in this pink fluffy cloud of blissful ignorance!! 

Love to all

xxx


----------



## idargyte

Hi girls,

So so confused. I am on nasal spray for 13 days already, my period just started today and when I called to clinics, they said that the next available appointment for scan only next Thursday. When we had first consultation the doctor did not mention that there is delays and I thought everything will go by plan. Ah... I will go will synarel for next 7 days unnecessary... Any advise. By the way I am with Lister clinics 

Xxx 

Inesa


----------



## Haley118

Ladies, got my EC on Saturday, went for scan today, 9 follies - 2 at 20mm and the rest seem to be around 15mm, so not brill but have another 2 days to grow - come one   I am so excited about this but a little apprehensive about DH's sample but   

Keldan - sorry to hear that you have to wait for a while but like you say, you are going to enjoy this time now, I am so sorry that things didn't work out this cycle for you     

xxxxxxx


----------



## Martha Moo

idargyte said:


> Hi girls,
> 
> So so confused. I am on nasal spray for 13 days already, my period just started today and when I called to clinics, they said that the next available appointment for scan only next Thursday. When we had first consultation the doctor did not mention that there is delays and I thought everything will go by plan. Ah... I will go will synarel for next 7 days unnecessary... Any advise. By the way I am with Lister clinics
> 
> Xxx
> 
> Inesa


Hi Inesa,

You may want to join the following thread, where you willl find ladies at a similar stage to you, as ladies upon this thread are nearing the end of their treatment

http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=293501.msg5233253;topicseen#new



Donna


----------



## Attagirl

Keldan - on the one hand clearly being forced to wait is never great, but I would really use the time to prep your body. I massively recommend dhea, liquid royal jelly, maca, coq10 enzyme. I think on hindsight my body hasn't been ready and I had the perfect 3 month run up of taking all these supplements prior to my treatment. From what I have read full fat organic milk (the cows arent given hormones) and a low GI diet also help the body get more in tune. I really, really, really hope everything works out.

Marti  - everything crossed for you!

AFM - I finally had my scan this morning. Confirmed I am 7 weeks pregnant. 6 weeks until I can be congratulated. I am going to have to fess up to my sis in law to be though is already rather concerned that one of her other bridesmaids is pregnant...I can't be sorry though!!!!


----------



## Louket

Hi ladies!

Attagirl - fantastic news on your scan. Hope you managed to enjoy your holiday a little and that you sister in law isn't to upset!

Keldan - 6 months does seem ages but I have to agree with Attagirl about using the time to ready your body. I had acupuncture (which is DEFINITELY not something I'd usually put any merit in) but it really did help with my hormones etc. they do try and sell you all kinds of herbs and tonics but even if you don't take them the treatment is worthwhile. Wishing you tons and tons of  

Hayley - goodluck with your EC 

Marti -   for a positive for you tomorrow. Sending tons of   your way. 

LadyHarrop - how are you doing. The wait for scans is torture, hope your hanging in there. 

 to all of the other periodic ladies who check in from time to time

AFM..after seeing the hematoma reduce at 7 weeks I had another scan by the antenatal clinic at 8w5d and its back and increased in size   They don't seem as concerned as its longer more than wider (2cm x 0.8cm) this time and now underneath the sac. I'm still not bleeding and baby is growing well with the placenta completely attached which are all good signs. So back to resting as much as possible and hoping for another reabsorb. Less than 3 weeks until the 12 week milestone and just   the little one hangs in there


----------



## Haley118

Hi ladies, had EC today.  Collected 5 eggs and we will find out tomorrow if any fertilise  

The procedure wasn't nearly as bad as I had imagined, I don't recall a thing, it was marvellous.  Had a dream that I went to barbados, how lucky am I. 

Hope you are all well    x


----------



## Marti24

Hello ladies,

Feeling a bit low prior to tomorrows OTD.  

I'm not saying this to get you all to send "it'll work" type messages, but I just have this feeling deep inside me that its not worked. I've had this body enough years (heck, I can even pin point to within the hour of when my AF is going to start, and that's with PCOS), that I just think a part of me would just *know* I was pregnant - and that feeling stopped on Wednesday.

Of course, I could be totally wrong but I'm bracing myself for bad news. 

Urgh, enough with the Woe is Me's!!

Congrats Haley in your EC and thank you Louket and Attagirl. Will keep you posted.

xxx


----------



## Florence5

Marti just caught you on this thread, - you've been so kind to me on my earlier posts I simply wanted to wish you every success for tomorrow. Are you keeping busy tonight? Stupid question probably but our minds can be our friends as well as our enemies, if that makes sense. 

Please be really, really kind to yourself, whatever the outcome. Thinking of you and keeping fingers and toes crossed for you. 

Love 'n hugs   
Xxxx


----------



## Haley118

*marti24* - good luck with your test hun   will look for your good news tomorrow 

xxxx  xxxx


----------



## Attagirl

Louket - sounds like there is lots of positive news there. Take care of yourself!

Marti - I had days I was convinced one way and days I was convinced the other. Bare in mind that you are basically set up to be completely irrational as a result of all the hormones. I really hope that things work out for you tomorrow. Either way, big      

Haley - hope it all goes well.

AFM -  having jacket potato and coleslaw cravings! Random!


----------



## Sarah36

Hi Ladies,

Just checking  in to see how you all are  
Attagirl and louket - great to read all is going well for you both.  
Marti -  good luck today Hun and Haley I hope you have good fertilisation  
After a much need lovely holiday, I am soon to start oestrogen patches and Viagra!! to see if that helps my lining, apparently a thin lining only affects 2% of women, brilliant eh,!! they are hopefully they will sort it one way or another. I am hoping sooner as my AMH was 4.98 and the consultant would like to see between 5 and 15. It's my birthday next week, hoping 37 will be the year for me.  

Big hugs


----------



## keldan89

Marti good luck for today. Got everything crossed for you  

Louket sounds like everythings going well   it continues to

Attagirl hope your feeling better after your holiday

Sarah good to hear from you. Really hope they sort it out this time  

Hello to all the other 'lurkers'!

Dingle how you doing? X

Thanks ladies. Re preparing my body I wish I could post a pick of all the supplements etc I've taken over the last year! My kitchen looks like a pharmacy!   I tried acupuncture for 6 months but it didn't change anything, in fact it made DH SA worse for some reason!   & I just found it too expensive to carry on with. But a friend of mine on here got a bfp after only 2 weeks of acupuncture and she had pcos so I know it can work. Maybe I should find a fertility specialist one.

I'm still waiting for AF   stopped the pessaries 9 days ago now & have been having AF type cramps over the last 4 days but nothing.   I don't know what to do. Part if me wants to test again in case there's that tiny weeny chance it could have been wrong before but the other half of me knows that's just stupid & I need to be patient but it seems a long time to wait for AF. My normal luteal phase is 14 days & I'm now at double that! & 23dp5dt. Blinking meds!

Take care all xxx


----------



## Haley118

Hi ladies, a little update.  2 out the 5 have fertilised.  Just got to hope and pray that they make it throughout today and tonight to the next stage, ET may be Tuesday or Thursday if they go to blast   not sure of the quality yet. 

Hope you are all well xxxx


----------



## Marti24

Negative test which is just as I knew it'd be.

Upset obviously, but not as much as I thought I'd be.

Got to tell the clinic tomorrow and find out what the next steps are.

Glad I booked Monday off work and glad only 3 people there know so I won't be inundated with questions and sideways head tilt pity faces. 

xxx


----------



## Louket

Marti - Hun, I'm so sorry   really hope your clinic can give you some answers. 

Sarah - lovely to hear from you. That's an interesting treatment approach! Hopefully it will be successful and you can get those frozen embies back on board, there's no reason why 37 can't be your year!

Keldan - Have you not tested again? That seems like a very long time with no AF
 its so difficult to know what to do regarding preparation for treatment. You want to give yourself the absolute best chance but the stories are completely conflicting. If your going to do acupuncture you should definitely find one that specialises in infertility.   that six months flys by and you can get going again. You have lots of attempts with your pct which is great news, not that your going to need them. 

Hayley - sending you some   to help those embies along


----------



## keldan89

Marti huge   Hope your doing ok xx

I tested again this morning with frer & still bfn. My bbt has gone up slightly   Gonna ring the clinic later to see what I need to do cos it's proper messing with my head!  

Xx


----------

